# NMS - Neptune Marine Services



## baglimit

hello folks - since my 1st post re:NMS (tsk tsk) there seems to have been quietly growing support from this forum, and others, for this nice little performer. since april's listing @ 20c (with 1 for 2 free option) the price fell and stayed around the 13-15c range till they began releasing news, which in short sharp grabs has bought it to its present point (37c after high of 45c). as with a lot of small coy's, its always the NEXT release that will see the price skyrocket, with that pending deal within europe (probably with maersk) hopefully in prior to xmas. so to those who jumped aboard, well done. to those who at least looked, keep your eye on them. i would probably expect a little weakness till that next release, so if its in consideration, remain vigilant.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Baglimit,

I'm sure a lot of people here were happy with your initail post and information (after the ramping issue died down) well done, sorry i wasn't there to enjoy the ride   

Being a member of this forum is a great learning experience..

The Barbarian Investor


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

barbarian - i will put this here only once - there is still more to learn with NMS - keep watch, but dont blink, you might miss it.


----------



## Dwib

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

NMSO jumped 3.5c  

Any thoughts why?


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

the best answer i can offer dwib is it was value compared to the shares. with 6 years to go till maturity (a long time in option world) and a exercise price of 20c, at this stage there is no need to maintain a 20c buffer to the shares. i would have thought 12-15c range would be about the correct margin at the moment. anyone else with thoughts on the price difference between shares and options ??
and there is plenty more where that came from - ok that IS a ramp.


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Well at least you've ramped in the right spirit of ramping

I agree though the options do appear to be cheap, especially if we believe the company is going places.Six years a long time 'till maturity and percentage wise if you firmly believe in the company then although obviously more risky the upside in the options is considerable.

One note of caution, it is a new company and it is possible that things could go horribly wrong.

I personally think they have a superb technology and companies do appear to be using it, so looks very good in my opinion.Of course I could be wrong


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

cmon porper - only positive news please - dont need any reason for the traders to jump ship - although they would soon enough regret it - OOPS ANOTHER RAMP....nice day today - new peaks for nms & nmso....dontya just luvit.


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Baglimit, everybody knows my feelings on the company as I have bought some options so of course I think the company has potential, but I can't & wont just do a bare faced ramp.Potential investors need to do their own research & know the pitfalls as well as the pros.

It certainly isn't a sure thing, as with any stock they all have potential both ways.As far as news goes, well, it is all good at the moment and long may it continue it certainly has performed extremely well in the few weeks since I bought. :


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

porper - so many well chosen words. it is normal for my good self to start  considering where to be putting profits from little successes like this one. however my confidence in this little performer becoming something more than a little success is so high that i just cant see the point at the moment. i havent got anything else on my radar that i expect to provide a better return.
so i guess i just leave it there and ponder. i did find it a little odd your comment that 'all the news has been good' - thats the one problem, theres been little news lately - everyday is 'the day', and everyday turns out no to be the day. i guess patience is also a virtue, not just a card game. enjoy.


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Well Baglimit, all I meant was that all the news since I bought in has been good, admitedly not much of it.

Lets face it it doesn't seem to matter anyway, the share price is rocketing on it's own at the moment, surged again today to another all time high. Imagine what it could do if we do get some really good news :dance:


----------



## The Barbarian Investor

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE -*

Hi guy's,

Why do you think it will continue rising?

Or are you just speculating/ramping/wishing?

The Barbarian Investor


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Barbarian, firstly I do not ramp, if you look back through all my posts I always try and give  a balanced view.

I have no information as to why I think the price will go up, only past performance, a good technology and a hope we get some big deals coming through.It is not a stock in my view to put money into that you cannot afford to lose.That of course means there is more upside.You can't have your cake and eat it..............risk V reward and all that.

If the contracts come in she will go up, if not she will go down.In my opinion it is as simple as that.A bit like MUL, but hopefully will keep going and not retrace too much.

I hope that explains things for you.


----------



## Dwib

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Comments from the Ferret with respect to the recent rise in NMS and NMSO price. So hopefully we get some news this or next week.

ETrade 1/12/04

NEPTUNE MARINE SERVICES (NMS) has the announcement caper well under control.

In each of the past two months it's made a generally little-noticed, but a share-price-transforming announcement nevertheless, in the first week.

And, guess what ... it's the first week of December.

Listed in April the 20c shares were a losing proposition for original investors when they traded at 15c and 4c for the 1-for-2 free options on opening day.

The stock continued to struggle until October 7 when it announced that its technology (for underwater welding at less cost than more conventional wet welding) was to be assessed during October by major overseas oil and gas and shipping line interests.

The shares shot up from 15.5c to 20c.

The next big boost came on November 8 when the company announced it had secured its first military repair contract for the use of its "Dry Underwater Welding Technology".

"Although relatively small in scale, and only two days in duration, the project represents a major milestone in the application of the Neptune Technology into the significant military market," the company said.

The shares rose from 26c to 31c.

The price has continued to firm, closing at a record 45c today, with the options touching 28c.

Neptune also said that the "securing of the contract is considered an important breakthrough for the company in the global defence market, which has significant potential for the application of Neptune's technology, and comes significantly ahead of time in the company's commercialisation timetable".


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

YES PORPER - IMAGINE - HMMMMMMM - WHAT ELSE CAN I SAY.


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

There must be something in the pipeline here, NMSO surging again today (up 26 % at the moment) on no news, or at least no news that we know of.The price has now more than doubled in a few weeks.

I am not complaining but whatever is about to be announced better be good because the market has obviously built it into the price, so to avoid tumbling back down it needs to be exceptional !! :walker:


----------



## microscope

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Interesting stock this one. Why has it gone up so, why is it so?

Hard not to notice that since your initial message baglimit, on 'tsk tsk - very disappointing' 23/10, this stock has gone from about 25c to todays close at 55c.  Has moved in reasonably small vols. And seems to have jumped with no great reason that I can see, maybe I'm missing something.  

Maybe I'm a cynic but could have been a great ramp by baglimit and porper.


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Oh no, Microscope you have found us out, Baglimit & Porper are the same person.I have ramped the stock up over 100 % all by myself.I must be a very powerful person conning all these people into buying.

Damn now everybody knows the truth the price will plummet on Monday for sure, oh well all I can say is well done Microscope for being so perceptive.With people like you around how will I ever make any money :screwy:


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

oh my dear porper have i got issue with you......
HOW DARE YOU MENTION NMS AND mul IN THE SAME POST.
WHAT A DISGUSTING COMPARISON.
SIMPLE RULE - HOW MANY TIMES HAS NMS GONE TO THE MARKET ASKING FOR MORE MONEY (A COMMON TALE AT mul) - NOT ONCE.
DONT EVER DREAM OF MENTIONING THEM IN THE SAME SENTENCE AGAIN.
OH MY DEAR, I HAVE DONE IT TOO - OH WELL TIME TO TOP MYSELF - NAH, I WONT - HAVING TOO MUCH FUN RIDING THE NMS WAVE....YEEHAH.


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Well Baglimit my old mate, as I hold MUL, too bad I'm afraid, they will get a lot of posts from me in the near future.

Anyway you never know, lets see what percentage gain they both have by  let's say mid next year, you might be surprised, if Mul can keep their promise on profits they will give NMS a run for their money, if they are a bunch of sharks as many think, could go bust of course.I must say if it wasn't for NMS and NOG my portfolio would look pretty sick, but that's the territory with penny shares, if you can manage to pick a couple of big winners you can afford some losers because we all have some despite what people would have you believe


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

"if Mul can keep their promise on profits"
ye have a little too much faith in 'that stock' me thinks.
let me know when they give out their 1st divi - i aint holding my breathe.
anyway enough about them.
twas a shame they couldnt hold 41c on the 'o's. they seem undervalued now....by about 5-8c i'd say


----------



## Porper

*Baglimit :ye have a little too much faith in 'that stock' me thinks.*

That is the trouble, I have no faith in MUL, my biggest loser by a mile.If I sell I lose 30 %, or I can keep them and hope they are telling the truth.

It won't happen again because I have stop losses in place now, still damn annoying though.I don't like feeling trapped in a share.I may bail out this week then I can forget the whole MUL experience, haven't decided yet.

Anyway this isn't the Mul thread.What I was going to say is that the options (NMSO) finished about 25 % down from their day high on Friday yet NMS stayed more or less at theirs.Very strange, and the options appear too cheap compared to the heads although I am no expert at working out the "time" value etc. I am tempted to add a few more.

That's the trouble in a Bull market, all these buy opportunities but unless I sell something I am fully invested and you can bet your bottom dollar the ones I want will go up a hell of a lot faster than the ones I have.

Still, shouldn't complain it's good that the average investor is making a bit of money at last.:santa:


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

porper - not applying any mathematics or experience to this, but i'd say considering they have 6 years to go, the 'discount' should be in the 12-16c range (with the 20c exercise) - thats just my guess.
the discount was only 7c when i bought, but thats another story.
1 thing i will add is thankfully a number of folk i know jumped on in the 15-25c range (and 1 at 10.5 on the 'o's) and all are very happy people right now......and they aint selling - long way to go yet.


----------



## Dwib

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Big drop in NMS (5c) and NMSO (6.5c) today as of 1pm. Has there been any bad news?


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Dwib

No bad news that I know of, just profit taking in my opinion, it went up far too quickly, and has maybe been oversold now, who knows, certainly not me.I'll wait a while and maybe top up when the price stabilises.

We are all still waiting for the news of the contract with a company in Europe, that will either make or kill the shareprice, we shall know soon enough.I hold but have no intention selling just yet.


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

porper and others - i am aware that the CEO is away currently, where is anyones guess, but is due back next week - and just quietly hoping (not yet assuming) he has a swag of news to tell. definite profit taking going on, considering the number of new holders about......they had their 1st news article since float in 'thewest' this week - w.a. parochials claiming all the best ipo's from this year.


----------



## Fleeta

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Someone excercised their options in NMS...why would anyone do that when they don't expire til 2010 and it's not as though there are going to be any dividends coming soon?

Hope you are right about that announcement from the CEO...are you sure he's not just holidaying it up on all the money he's made so far?...


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

i dont know if he's made too much money yet - the options he got a few months back were exercisable at 25c, not 20c like the rest. although they were free options - NICE


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

an update for porper and anyone else interested - xmas mite come early, it mite not, but have you ever had 2 xmas' within weeks of each other - put the champers on ice................


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Baglimit,

Is this some sort of cryptic clue, beacause I haven't got the faintest idea what your last post was about.

I will be in England from Thursday for a month almost, with little access to a computer, so keep us all posted, hopefully when I get back it will seem like I have had 2 christmas' :boy:


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

it wasnt too cryptic porper - you understand perfectly.
enjoy the trip - at least when you come back you'll have the credit card paid for - and still a sizeable holding !!!!!


----------



## Fleeta

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

still waiting for the big announcement baglimit...until it happens, the price will keep falling...maybe I should get out now?


----------



## tech/a

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

A technical veiw.


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

An emotional view.

*GO YOU GOOD THANG*


----------



## tech/a

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Hahahaha


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

SO HOW MANY OF YOU OPENED YOUR PURSES TO GRAB A SMALL HANDFUL DURING THE RECENT DROP - NOT TOO MANY I'M AFRAID, LOOKING AT TURNOVER - JUDGEMENT DAY IS NIGH - and hello to porper if you are watching from the other side of the planet.


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

NMS has that smell about it again - up 2.5c today - that announcement must be close.


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

found this interesting little grab re:NMS - it was issued prior to their april float. will give a detailed understanding of how their technology works, then read their announcements to fully appreciate where they are going...enjoy.

http://www.marketech.com.au/Neptune Research Report.pdf


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Neptune Marine: Quality Dry Welding Underwater Technology Saves Time And Money
Article Dated: 13th February, 2004

http://www.marketeye.com.au/newsletter/?mid=&cobrand=marketeye&issue=46&section=feature#2


Neptune Marine, IPO currently available, has been formed to commercialise technology invented by the managing director Clive Langley that enables dry welding for ships, oil rigs, pipelines and other underwater constructions on the spot, instead of having to be either dry docked or have a major habitat created around the surface that needs to be repaired – the current alternatives both of which are very expensive in both time and money. The other alternative, wet welding, offers a poor and somewhat temporary solution.

The Neptune Marine Dry Welding System which enables a quality dry weld underwater has great potential to become the marine welding technology of choice among leading customers globally.

The boom in oil exploration and production worldwide and the squeeze on shipping caused by the commodities boom offers a particularly attractive time for a technology such as Neptune’s to make its debut. (It also endows Neptune with considerable corporate flavor for numerous other players in the industry)

The Current Squeeze

According to a broker’s report last November, the hire rates for cape size bulk vessels (100,000 tonnes) have been pushed to over $US80,000 a day against a historic average of less than $US20,000 a day.

A lack of spare ship building capacity and the rise in seaborne commodities, particularly iron ore to China has exerted a further squeeze. Iron ore, at 500 million tonnes represents close to 40 pct of all seaborne trade of bulk commodities.

Together with steam coal and coking coal the three commodities represent around 85 pct of seaborne trade.

Moreover, port constraints add to the squeeze. At Newcastle (in the UK), the number of ships queuing at any one time has exceeded 40, equating to on average a 10/12 day waiting period.

China has increased its imports by 40 pct and its exports by something like 35 pct in 2003, with shipping rates having gone through the roof, Jeremy Grantham, one of the founders of Grantham, Mayo, Van Otterloo & Co with $48 billion under management told Barron’s in November.

Meanwhile, there is a squeeze on drilling rigs, with exploration being queued and there are ever growing miles of underground pipelines to be repaired. 

Size Of Market

Neptune in its prospectus says the size of the world market for ship repair services is estimated at $US4.4 billion for scheduled dry dockings in 2001 and $US600 million for voyage repair services.

The overall deepwater construction and engineering market has been forecast to grow to over $US10 billion by 2005.

Oil and Gas Underwater Pipelines

Market Equity in an independent market research report included in Neptune’s prospectus says in Europe alone in 1995 there were some 634 million cu metres of oil and oil products transported via approximately 30,000 km of pipelines. In the US there are over 20,000 miles of underwater pipeline systems which carry close to 1/4th of US natural gas production and over 15 pct of its crude oil.

Work to connect a new pipeline to an existing network in the North Sea was awarded to the Stolt Rockwater j/v (a j/v between Halliburton Subsea and Stolt Offshore) in March 2001 for a value of $US22 million.

In October 2001 the Stolt Rockwater j/v was awarded pipeline repair work on the Asgard field in Norway, valued at $US100 million.

A pipeline in China was repaired for $US8 million. 

(While the shipping market is of significant size, contracts are not expected to be as lucrative, since repairs would be conducted not lower than 15 metres, and are straightforward repairs of the hull.

In the oil and gas market however, repairs may have to be conducted several hundred feet below water. 

Neptune has developed a dry welding system specifically for pipelines with the welding casing moulded to different shapes depending on the diameter of the pipeline. This dry weld technology was used by Neptune to repair a pipeline in the Philippines on a job where numerous other welding techniques had failed).

Underwater Welding Technologies

Underwater welding is a necessary part of the maintenance of any metal infrastructure below water including ships, oil rigs, tanks, piers and pipelines. Problems arise with the quality of the weld, specifically hydrogen embrittlement that has the effect of very poor mechanical weld properties. This problem may be overcome but with exceptionally high costs.

The Hyperbaric Weld
Hyperbaric systems (where an entire dry chamber is created for the welding team around the area of repair) may cost in excess of $1 million to develop for just one job.
This results in a dry weld which is the preferred method for producing a quality weld. The problem is the cost. 
The Wet Weld
Wet welds are well known to be of poor quality. While it has clear cost advantages both in terms of repair expenditure and time, with the welding carried out under water in a wet environment, gases are trapped within the weld and the quality of the wet weld is considerably poorer than the dry weld. 
The Neptune Marine Dry Welding System
This produces a new type of weld using the proprietary technology owned by Neptune Marine.
It can be performed in the time and at a cost comparable to the cost of a wet weld but delivers the quality or better of a hyperbaric weld.
The Neptune Marine Dry Welding System mechanically locks on to the surface and pumps heated gas into it, drying it out,. The habitats range from 60cm x 30cm in size. The diver inserts the electrode into the welding housing and effects the weld in situ. 
Highly Credentialled Directors

Chairman Raymond Farrier and managing director Clive Langley are highly credentialled and well known in their industry.

Neptune Marine’s non executive chairman Raymond Farrier has been involved in the diving industry for 31 years, working for major oil and gas companies throughout the world. He has specialist skills in the inspection, maintenance and repair of below water structures. His non destructive inspection qualifications in magnetic particle, ultrasonic and radiography endorsed by the classification companies Lloyds and Det Norske Veritas.

Mr Farrier was a pioneer in adapting existing surface welding inspection techniques for use underwater which form the basis of CSWIP underwater inspection qualifications, endorsed by the classification companies and used by divers around the world today.

He is currently the Australian Diving Manager for Stolt Offshore, a major global sub sea engineering organisation.

Managing director Clive Langley, the inventor of the Neptune Marine Dry Underwater Welding Technology has thirty years experience in technically advanced welding projects around the world. His experience includes working in the light, medium and heavy engineering sectors, oil and gas, offshore and onshore, power generation, mining and defence, on the Collins Class submarines and ANZAC frigates.

He is currently CEO of XLT Industrial Training Pty Ltd, a metals/mining/construction training company whose personnel will fulfill orders received. 

Plan Of Work And Patent Protection

At this stage Neptune Marine does not plan a major manufacturing operation. 

It plans to continue to manufacture units in-house, as it has been doing for some years, using staff from Clive Langley’s metals/mining construction training company XLT Industrial Training Pty Ltd to fulfill orders.

There are currently two divers available to Neptune that have been trained in the Neptune Marine Dry Welding System and others are being trained..

(Several orders were obtained and filled using the technology now within Neptune, before Mr Langley decided to go public).

The Neptune equipment has been accepted or approved for use by prominent international shipping and certification societies including the American Bureau of Shipping.

Neptune Marine has patent applications in Australia, Europe and the US.

Neptune Financials

Float price 20 cents 
Shares on Issue 30.0m, 17.4m escrowed 
Options on Issue 24.6m, 18.3m escrowed 
The Company is a new startup without financial history. 
The pro-forma Balance Sheet has $2.4m cash with net tangible assets of $2.4m or 8 cents per share undiluted. 
A prospectus can be downloaded from www.neptuneunderwaterwelding.com.au

There is no broker to the issue. A 6 per cent commission on the amount subscribed and accepted by the company in respect of all applications is payable to brokers. 

Directors:

Raymond Farrier, non executive chairman, involved in the diving industry for 31 years. 
Clive Langley, MD, inventor of the Neptune Marine Dry Underwater Welding Technology, with 30 years experience in technically advanced welding projects throughout the world. 
Andrew Harrison marketing director has significant experience in the industrial services sector, most recently management consultant for Chubb Australasia. 
Ms Cathryn Curtin, non executive director, a trained psychologist, has held senior positions within both private and government sectors. 
Blair Sergeant, company secretary, a partner with accounting firm Anthony Ho & Associates. 
Major Shareholders:

Clive Langley will have roughly 17.7 pct after the issue


----------



## tech/a

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Just a review of the technicals some maybe interested


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

tech - volumes will never increase unless it becomes a day trade (when the ann comes thru) or the directors dump - not likely. small parcels now dominate the stock, except for a few souls who got in prior to october.
today was another nice day for no reason - but that ann is due very soon. 
which brings me to ask - are you in ??


----------



## tech/a

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

No.

Im on Holidays.

Secondly it doesnt fit with my trading methodology.

However thanks to you guys  :iagree: (With some of your selections)Ive decided to trade a reasonable amount in short term discretionary trading methodology along the lines of that which Im writing about on the "profitable" thread.

Being discretionary I wont be able to code and therefore test to the "Nth" degree my chosen methodology.It will vary from trade to trade.
There will be some FIXED knowns.

Parcel size $5K as liquidity could be a problem--- where its not $10K

Number of trades running at one time 2 max---couldnt track anymore even with a ticker on my desk---I have a Company to run!

Stop no more than 10% of initial purchase price---I expect to be stopped regularly but also expect that if I choose a stock to trade its going to move in my direction immediately---if it doesnt then Im wrong (At the time).

For exit Im seriously thinking of OPTIMISING a number of exit methodologies (ATR,EMA,Parabolic) for each individual stock,but that will be dependant on the magnitude of the move over what period.Parabolic moves come down as fast as they rise so you need to constantly monitor.

Sorry waffling

tech


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

excuse me for asking tech - i think ive just figured you out - you are in the stock market for the money, correct ? -  i do realise this little coy may not fit in with the normal way of things, but i guess when dealing with new technology and trying to market it to its target audience, the normal way is irrelevant. just enjoy the ride, and i hope you, we, all of us come out on top. (of course those of us who got in REAL EARLY and hang around long term are set to gain most - oops could be ramping here)


----------



## Tric

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

just love your persistance baglimit...  
if NMS where a band, you would have to be their most prized groupie.  :beat: 


happy new year!
cheers


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

check this out for persistence - 'tis a shame the january comp will be over within a week or two !!!!!!!'


----------



## Tric

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

lol,
I have to laugh, the irony is that I have 4 of my holdings in the comp and yes nms is one (+ soo, zyl, skw) so it's all very interesting.
Although, I don't really know what I will be holding by the end of jan.
cheers to you baglimint


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

AND A BIG WELCOME BACK TO PORPER - sorry i havent made you a millionaire yet, but ohhhhh its so close, you can almost taste it. the latest as i understand it is the deal is with a subsidiary of that 'danish' company, is in the order of 7 figures, and is a licence to use the technology. 
and for anyone wanting proof, i have none, but the sources are good.


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Happy new year to everyone and I hope it is a very prosperous one.I think we are all in the correct forum to achieve what we all want.........to make money and enjoy trading/investing.

Thanks for the update Baglimit, maybe not a millionaire yet but since I have been away Neptune have still gone in the right direction, and hopefully when that announcement comes, due to the small amount of shares on issue she should fly.My opinion only of course and this is assuming the announcement is very good.


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

very quiet on the NMS front at the moment, no volume at all today, and she is slowly edging into a downtrend.

We need the announcement soon, if not I fear the price could have a big re-trace.Could even be an argument to take profits and maybe re-enter later.


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

dear porper and anyone else concerned - the 2nd qtr report is due friday or monday - and soon followed by a little thing called an announcement. if u r gonna go out and back in, be REAL QUICK


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

A pretty bullish announcement yesterday, but as yet nothing concrete as regards deals, they do talk a good talk though.

Holding a very nice profit at the moment, decisions-decisions.


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

hold on to your hat porper - the fun is about to begin


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

as most of you will notice, last fridays announcement has triggered a few more trades, and all in an upward direction. IMHO nmso is still undervalued at 37.5, compared to nms at 56. volumes remain low, but i have given reason for that. as for that announcement, the 'sources' continue to tell me 'its oh so close'. but when, oh when. on jan 31 would be handy, so i could win that tipping comp. hang in there folks - IF YOU BUILD (them up) THEY WILL COME.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Just a chart update from here to now

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=661&page=4&pp=10


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

WELL IF NO ONE ELSE IS GOING TO COMMENT, I MAY AS WELL WILL - NICE RISE TODAY - IN THE PAST HAS BEEN A LEAD INTO AN ANNOUNCEMENT.
WATCH THIS CLOSELY NEXT FEW DAYS.


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Very interesting that this stock is rising so much on no news.Even got the ASX asking them why, of course they no nothing.

Not complaining,  my best performer, so when are we going to get that announcement out ?

It is going up on pure speculation at the moment------- or maybe something has been leaked, let's face it it would be the norm nowadays.


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

A bit strange, the head shares went up 5 (over 9%) and the options went down 4.I'm afraid the market still baffles me at times.


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

porper - your question is very easily explained - the nmso's are very tightly held by a bunch of 'believers' and the shares are being traded by the 'wannabes' and 'trying to be wannabes'. (CHECK THE NUMBERS TRADED PER TRADE) ultimately the options will be more volatile with so few changing hands (between 15-25c diff to NMS). as i keep saying to you, sit back and enjoy the ride - IT IS STILL IN ITS INFANCY - MUCH MORE FUN TO COME. i wonder what the poor people are doing ?????


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

oh tech, can i have another graph please - they look so impressive !!!!


----------



## doctorj

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

As requested.  Without the usual tech analysis, but it's pretty self explainatory. Decent volume on break.


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

and a big MOOOOOOOOOO to you too dr j - did a little reminiscing on the 'tsk tsk' thread - fleeta & porper bought in mid nov - anyone else out there hold NMS ??
i certainly am encouraged by todays 'new issue' of 200K options to their new marketing manager - at 72c exercise price.....at current price of 64c he has a way to go prior to getting any serious value - but just maybe, on current trends, his value may not be too far away - and yes, im ramping again - but who could blame me.


----------



## Fleeta

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

The funny thing is - I bought in at 27c and 2 days later the price was 23c and I very nearly sold out. I was thinking why am I listening to some ramping idiot on an Internet forum. I don't know why I trusted you, but it certainly has paid off! Thanks, and I hope you are right about the price continuing upwards. This is NEVER one I would pick myself - no earnings history, no dividend prospects - but I guess that's why I'm on this forum - to open my eyes to some other views.


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

"I very nearly sold out. I was thinking why am I listening to some ramping idiot on an Internet forum. I don't know why I trusted you, but it certainly has paid off! Thanks"

i think this is a compliment, but to be honest im not to sure - anyway as long as you are happy, and making money - thats the main thing. 
hangon, if you are making money, and i am being defamed here, i can take you to the cleaners - RING MY LAWYERS !!!!


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

everyone watching nms today - this one just wont sleep - got past the asx speeding ticket and still rolling along - any thoughts ??


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*



			
				baglimit said:
			
		

> everyone watching nms today - this one just wont sleep - got past the asx speeding ticket and still rolling along - any thoughts ??




I think the speeding ticket dished out a couple of days ago has actually helped the share price.People were hoping for an announcement soon, now NMS cannot do anything apart from lay low for a while so people have relaxed a bit, maybe the expected announcement will have to wait a few weeks.

Having said that, I am still in a state of shock, it wasn't long since you brought NMS to everyones attention, a couple of months later the options at least are up nearly 150 %.:boy:


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

oh hello there porper - still in a state of shock hey - 150% not enough for ya hey - if u remember (no doubt you do) my original 'ramp' was after i'd already made 200% or so - i got on here (when i found its existence) telling one & all have a look, do some research, and consider - got slammed by the resident self appointed 'brownshirts' - and in the meantime  you & fleeta have made some cash - which was my intention - to share the love.
remember this porper, there is STILL more to come - do not even consider selling. i did get some news that the delay was simply due to trying to maximise the deal prior to release. also the expo in singapore in march they are very very keen in attending  - already some enquiries.


----------



## Fleeta

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

70c!!!!!!!!!!!! Baglimit, I will share the love with you man, you are my hero! I wish I could repay the favour, but instead i'll just wish you all the luck in the world, you deserve it - and hopefully NMS will continue to pay for all of my holidays.


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

easy fleeta easy - when i said 'share the luv' i didnt mean for it to be this close - i am happy you have made some cash, but dont turn this into anything weird....not that theres anything wrong with that !!!!
MIND YOU, 70c FOR NMS & 50c FOR NMSO IS WORTH CELEBRATING......but maybe tone it down just a little huh.


----------



## Fleeta

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

ha ha, just messing with you Baglimit. Sorry about that.

Since when do you say 'tone it down', you are the king of the overstatement!


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

"Since when do you say 'tone it down', you are the king of the overstatement!"

and since when has this troubled you - ok next time i get news of an ipo thats really worth jumping on i'll just place a quite word in here, amongst a mountain of other dribble, and you can sleep thru it.

since when is a rise of 30c to 70c within 6 months not worthy of an overstatement. get with the programme fleeta - and in march i want you to commit yaself NOT TO TRY TO PINCH NMS OF ME - ITS ALWAYS MINE BY DEFAULT OK.

enjoy the profits - only if you ever feel comfortable enough to take them - you might just miss out on more.


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

is the feb comp over yet ??


----------



## stockgod

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Dont count your chickens too early. Profit takers coming in.


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

ooooo - profit takers - even with no announcement - i'll worry about the profit takers after the post announcement trading - till then my chooks are multiplying - bought nmso at 6c - so chooks are well fed.


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

NMSO up 36% today, they don't seem to know when to stop.The announcement has got to be partly if not fully built into the price now, it will take some extremely good news to push up from here imo.

Not trying to dampen anyones excitement, I am as pleased as you baglimit but not many stocks do what NMS have done and carry on doing it.A big  from me.


----------



## Fleeta

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Baglimit, i'm not troubled by your enthusiasm, I enjoy it. As for the stock tipping comp, there are still a lot of days left in February and to be honest, I want you to win because I have more in NMS than I have in TNE.

I won't steal it from you I promise.

Hope NMS continues to surge.

Thanks for the tip. I am with the programme cos I listened. You were right to talk it up.


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

porper - "it will take some extremely good news to push up from here imo" - and thats the point - theres STILL more to come - you have ya handful - now sit back and enjoy.
fleeta - "I won't steal it from you I promise" - and i'll hold ya to that.

due to the lack of announcement and media coverage, i must assume, like others, they are now ready to announce. hold on to ya hats folks.


----------



## stockgod

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

stock comp has now been blown right open.    As i said b4 baglimit, dont count your chickens b4 they hatch.


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

surely a few cents in one day aint gonna hurt - and i must say it recovered beautifully - anyone out there panic this morning ??


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

No panic Baglimit, pity I was at work and missed all the action, I intend accumulating these so it would have been nice to get some cheaper, still there will be more chances.

It is impossible for any share that has had such a prolific run not to re-trace and fill a few gaps now and then.I remain very positive for long sustained growth.


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Well,

I've just bought some more NMSO, not quite for 0.18 like a few months ago but still, I can only hope these don't go pair shaped now, as I have gone against all my principles and heavily loaded myself with these.Fingers crossed.


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

The Board of Neptune Marine Services Limited is pleased to announce that the Company
and Marketech Pty Ltd have arranged the placement of 2.4 million ordinary fully paid shares
in the Company at an issue price of $0.65 per share to raise $1.56 million. The placement
has been made pursuant to the provisions of section 708 of the Corporations Act 2001.
The shares, which have been placed with private investor clients of Marketech Pty Ltd (AFSL
230014), will rank pari passu with all other existing ordinary shares of the Company.
The funds raised will be principally applied to funding the working capital requirements
associated with the Company’s rapid expansion, which is progressing well ahead of original
expectations. These requirements include investment in both human and financial resources
required to meet anticipated demand. Funding is predominantly required on two main fronts,
being establishment costs for Overseas Licensing arrangements, and preliminary work on
potential Australian Projects.
The Board believes the placement strategically positions the Company to enable it to
capitalise on significant opportunities that exist both at home and abroad for the Neptune
Technology.
Authorised by:
Andrew Harrison
Managing Director

Well,

I must say this was very unexpected and out of the blue.

Let's see what happens to the shareprice tomorrow.Down, down and further down no doubt.You would think that if a announcement about a contract  was coming they would have announced that first, got the price up and then set the placement.Maybe just me, but it looks negative to me.I'll see what happens tomorrow before bailing out.I wouldn't mind but I've just bought some more.


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

tell me about porper - NOT GOOD - AND NOT HAPPY. all the info i was getting was everything but, now they go and dilute the holding - what is their big idea - its not as if they are burning cash - gooses - whats next dare i ask - i might just have to dump and say thanks for the ride - has been fun - watch out wednesday morning - doom and gloom time.


----------



## Jay-684

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

do you think the share price will simply correct to facilitate the extra supply in the market, or is this something that will take a while for NMS to recover from?

You seemed positive overall about the condition of the company baglimit, so do you think there will still be some value left after the probable drop tomorrow?


----------



## Jay-684

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

NMS sp doesn't seem to have been affected by the influx of new shares onto the market. Its a shame for me, cos I sold out at 80c this morning thinking I'd be able to buy back in later this week for a discount.

Does the NMS share price still have more value in it?


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> NMS sp doesn't seem to have been affected by the influx of new shares onto the market. Its a shame for me, cos I sold out at 80c this morning thinking I'd be able to buy back in later this week for a discount.
> 
> Does the NMS share price still have more value in it?




That's the 6 million dollar question, if and it is a big if, these good announcements ever materialise then it will be cheap now compared to a few months time.Let's remember that this deal with a Danish company was imminent a few months ago and we have heard nothing since apart from last nights little announcement.

I have no idea whether management is dodgy or not, if they are not and they are telling the truth then I am very happy (NMSO's even went up 4 today which was amazing in itself).I just hope they are genuine and then she will fly this year.

My opinion only and I am still building my holdings.


----------



## Jay-684

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

damnit, I spose i still made a 25% profit in a little under 2 weeks, so not too shabby.

I'll see what happens over the next 2 days and may buy in again at a later date


----------



## Fleeta

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Can you believe this stock just hit $1???? WHY??? I don't get it...i'm happy to go along for the ride, but sooner or later i'm going to have to get out cos I can't justify $1.


----------



## baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

fleeta - can you justify $1.20, or $1.50, maybe $2 - look if you cant justify it, get out, but dont cry when you aint holding at $5....oops im ramping.
p.s. - you'll love my tip for next month............


----------



## The Barbarian Investor

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Would it be NMS again  

Where is the ceiling for this stock baglimit ??

It reminds me of the 'little engine who thought it could'


----------



## markrmau

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Just looking trendwise, it looks like nms will whip cse's **** in the stock comp (unless cse announces some new good results). However, just as a note of caution, you have to ask "is the current stock price really appropriate for a company in this stage of development?"

What is basically being banked on is this new way of underwater welding is so revolutionary that everyone will be using it (if this is so, the share price could run to $25-$100 or so - completely guessing here of course).

The question is, is this the case? I don't know - I know that underwater welding has been done for some time, but don't know what nms is doing differently. Maybe it does provide a far cheaper, more reliable, safer weld. 

I only say this as a matter of discussion - please don't see this as sour grapes over nms's continued success - 3 months? go figure and congrats to baglimit over your nmso. Whish I picked up a few.

Any comment?


----------



## The Barbarian Investor

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

baglimit NMS 0.810 1.450 0.640 79.01 

C'Mon Baglimit this is Ridiculous      

I to wish i got in (though i would've sold out by now also) geez are you on the inside at NMS ??

Great job


----------



## woywoy

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

C'mon baglimit, you must know someone on the inside....  I wanna know who it is ... I wanna know now!!!!!!!!!  tell me tell me tell me........

Wild ride for NMS today... Wonder what happened...  Hope they will stabilize around the current price until the ann comes.


----------



## son of baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

only posting to get it back on the front page - sorry joe


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*



			
				son of baglimit said:
			
		

> only posting to get it back on the front page - sorry joe



Come on baglimit... you know the rules. No bumping threads unless you have something new/interesting/relevent to add.

I'll let it slide this time just so I can lecture others about the evils of bumping threads unjustifiably.

Next time I hit the delete button.  :


----------



## son of baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

oh thank you joe - hey i never asked, did you get to donate the feb prize to the tsunami appeal ?


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*



			
				son of baglimit said:
			
		

> oh thank you joe - hey i never asked, did you get to donate the feb prize to the tsunami appeal ?



Yes I did... your donation was gratefully received.


----------



## son of baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

i must say what amuses me currently is the amount of other 'rooms' around NOW talking about this stock - just cos its grown 2000% since i jumped on - yes repeat 2000% - gee couldnt get a sniff of a response 6 months ago - funny how money motivates...........


----------



## blake

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

hey first post here - just got interested in the trading - got into nms at 80c and was wondering what the opinion was on exiting. Ive heard murmers of it being a $5+ stock one day but its really tempting to exit at 100% profit
any thoughts?


----------



## son of baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

blake - if 100% is satisfactory, take it - if not, keep holding - as long as you have researched it, check the 2 NMS forums for info, that may help you decide


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

Didn't realise the forum was up and running again guys.

I have been itching to get on to talk about NMS'S rise but after todays and yesterdays plunge, not so sure now.

All in perspective though, we were dreaming only a few weeks ago about it getting to a dollar, now even after the recent plunge it is still way over that.A few stop losses activated, plus it had risen far to quickly, had to retrace before the next rise.

No way am I selling, still up over 100 % so will stick it in the long term draw and see what develops.The potential is still there for a huge increase although of course as we all know, huge potential usually means huge risk.

I am still very happy and excited holding, if you don't like the huge swings in both directions don't buy NMS.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> Didn't realise the forum was up and running again guys.




I was beginning to wonder where you had gotten to.


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> I was beginning to wonder where you had gotten to.




Not sure what has happened Joe but I have checked every night this week and all I got was the "forum is being upgraded" message, up until this evening that is.Very strange.

Maybe the work of the devil :2evil:


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> Not sure what has happened Joe but I have checked every night this week and all I got was the "forum is being upgraded" message, up until this evening that is.Very strange.
> 
> Maybe the work of the devil :2evil:




Well good to see you back! :bekloppt:

Now you have a bunch of new threads to read. Have fun!


----------



## Jay-684

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

any ideas on the reason for the plummet in NMS SP lately? Dropped to close at 90c today. I'm no longer in it, sold at 80c, but have been following it to see what profits I lost out on.


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> any ideas on the reason for the plummet in NMS SP lately? Dropped to close at 90c today. I'm no longer in it, sold at 80c, but have been following it to see what profits I lost out on.




Hello Jay

I also sold the last of my options on Friday, I was sick of seeing my profit slide, so locked a bit in.

As to the reason, I believe the share price got way ahead of itself, all on hype and promised announcements, which incidentally were promised by management in December last year, it is now April and as yet nothing.Also when you have a speccie like NMS in a raging Bull market leaping forward, when the market does turn, these stocks come crashing down back to earth.That's my opinion anyway.

There could be good gains to be had when it recovers a bit, a quick 30 % or so to be had in a short timeframe, time will tell.:dunno:


----------



## Jay-684

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

hmm, so maybe a possibility of a opportunity to re-enter... if only I had spare cash to do so


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> hmm, so maybe a possibility of a opportunity to re-enter... if only I had spare cash to do so




It will bounce at some stage, but I would be careful just diving in yet, even though maybe the perception is that they are cheap now.I will definately wait until the price settles and almost certainly wait for the "announcements" that were due in december.


----------



## canny

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> any ideas on the reason for the plummet in NMS SP lately? Dropped to close at 90c today. I'm no longer in it, sold at 80c, but have been following it to see what profits I lost out on.




Jay, If you are a chartist, you will see the gap left on 2nd to 3rd of March from 94 to 95 cents.
As soon as I saw that gap closed, I was a lot more confident that we can now go ahead steadily. I bought today, below the 94c gap - and am happy to tuck them away as a mid term holding.
It all sounds brilliant, so let's hope it goes as planned.

Porper - well done on BOC so far. My NEO pick is designed to come in by months end - you've just taken an early bolt!!!!


----------



## Jay-684

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

dropping like a stone! down to 67.5cps now, down 17% for today

obviously this lack of announcements has really started to test peoples patience


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> dropping like a stone! down to 67.5cps now, down 17% for today
> 
> obviously this lack of announcements has really started to test peoples patience




I don't hold NMS anymore, but thought I'd post a chart as I hopefully will get on for the bounce on this one.Which doesn't seem on the cards yet, but it is so volatile now, who knows.

Note the descending triangle which has now  broken through the support line (this chart is yesterdays close), so doesn't look to hot at the moment.Don't take my chart to seriously as I am pretty new to charting.:newbie:


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

This chart reminds me of MGX, I think this one has reached its bottom for a while though. Should level off at about 70-75c i think.


----------



## Porper

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*



			
				el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> This chart reminds me of MGX, I think this one has reached its bottom for a while though. Should level off at about 70-75c i think.




Ninjo,

Well it closed at 0.69 today, so why do you think it will rebound from here (using the charts), or is your thinking on fundamentals ?.Do you hold NMS ?.


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> Ninjo,
> 
> Well it closed at 0.69 today, so why do you think it will rebound from here (using the charts), or is your thinking on fundamentals ?.Do you hold NMS ?.




I dont hold any myself porper, but ive been watching it a while like most of us here. I am thinking on fundementals, my speculation of 70-75c is purely based on the way the charts look at the moment. It has stability at around the current price range, but you never know. The slowing economy may push it down further as has happend with other stocks, such as MGX, and AZR, which both have similar charts to NMS.


----------



## son of baglimit

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

hello porper - out of nms i see - me too - got out as my target of $1.20 was broached, and truly think anything above that was pure speculation. i am considering getting back in soon, but waiting till the lemmings have cried and dropped their bundles - nmso of 40c is about the right target, and time to load up again - it will come good, but might take a little longer than expected.
i hope you enjoyed the ride and find something else soon to play - taken a serious look at HSN before ???


----------



## Jay-684

*Re: NEPTUNE MARINE - ANY MORE INTEREST*

up to 82c now, so as your said porper, very volatile right now!


----------



## daaussie

*Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

Hi I have been following the stock for a while now and since peaking at $1.60 earlier this year, it has gone lower but is currently undergoing an upward trend based on yesterday's announcement of a successful outcome in repair of the Royal Australian naval Vessel. In my opinion this will lead too significant overseas interest from the US and Euro military for repair of naval vessels, not to mention underwater pipelines etc. So in my opinion I am quite surprised that this stock has not immediately sprung back to $1.60, or maybe it will? Any comments or opinions about this stock?


----------



## son of baglimit

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

hey da - what u doing over here - u sick of comchat too - ive been ramping nms on here for months - check old threads 'nms' & 'tsk tsk' - much to some peoples angst - but as you'll read some got on early enough to take advantage....have fun


----------



## daaussie

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

Hi Baglimit. Hi there. Great to hear from you. What's your punt on the highest price for NMS for the month of May??!!

After writing this post, there was an announcement and the price went up to $1.34.. )

go NMS go go go

if you want to email me daaussie@Yahoo.com


----------



## Porper

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*



			
				daaussie said:
			
		

> After writing this post, there was an announcement and the price went up to $1.34.. )
> 
> go NMS go go go




Maybe I've been taking to many drugs today, but my info gives me NMS finishing at $1.14 (-12).Where do you get $1.34 from ?

Also the announcement was only about appointing a non executive director


----------



## daaussie

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

Hi Porper, thanks for your questions.

*Questions 1:the announcement was only about appointing a non executive director *  

There were two announcements on 26th and 27th April 05 being
(1) Landmark completion of repeat military contract
(2) Signs 11 Country Agreement in Asia

The first was very significant because it is proof that the NMS novel welding technique again works effectively as previously disclosed by NMS, and also that a second party (The Australian Navy) has faith and contracted them to do the job.

The second is significant because an overseas party has faith in NMS and has signed an agreement with them, this overseas party has commercial links and networks to a large number of major countries within the asia specific region. Obviously this allows easy marketing of the product in these countries, and greater exposure. Greater exposure means potentially more work and more dollars in my opinion - good for us investors.

I think they also have patent rights protecting their novel product, potentially reducing competitors from taking a slice of the action.

*NMS STOCK PRICE?*

After the second announcment on 27th April 2005, the highest price that NMS went to was $1.34. In view of the above, i expected more, but perhaps its the share market overall thats doing this, and not the stock. In my humble opinion NMS has great potential to deliver substantial returns.

GOod luck porper and stay off the drugs, its not good for investing...


----------



## Mr_GQ

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

Not a good start to the morning, Hopefully it will pick up durning the day!!!!


----------



## Porper

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

I think the market has reflected on the announcement about the contract and decided (rightly in my opinion), that it has no substance.No mention of revenue at all.How big is the deal likely to be ? What can NMS hope to make out of all this ?

Maybe a great deal but it will be a while before we really know.I think the share price will drift down until we get some clarification.

I agree however, long term they look good.If the market does crash, which is a fair chance, everything will more or less crash with it.I am not buying anything that I can't get out of very quickly.I maybe totally wrong, the market may settle down, who really knows.


----------



## daaussie

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

Hi Proper, 

Interesting perception and I appreciate your comments.

NMS has clearly stated that this contract through the Australian military was simply for the Aust military to test it out as a cost effective, quick and reliable system. From my reading of the ann, they have fulfilled this object. Keen eyes from other militaries such as the US will be watching it in my opinion.

I believe the jump from 70 cents to $1.34 should have been higher, but thats just a nervous market in my opinion. 

I think I will be holding my stock for dividends in the future which I'll happily give to my grand children one day


----------



## markrmau

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

Please look at the chart for FCN.


----------



## Porper

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

Nice little contract announcement after market close today.

I bought in last week before they went on their trip to the USA conference, in the hope the share price would rally on the anticipation. Just trading a couple of stocks at the moment, NMS being one of them.Should be a bit of a rally tomorrow depending on market sentiment of course.

I think they have enormous potential and if the market wasn't so volatile I would keep them for medium to long term.Of course we don't have any figures behind any of these deals, so we'll have to wait and see.Looking pretty good at the moment but no volume as such, maybe tomorrow that will change.:boy:


----------



## Porper

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

So chaps, what is happening with NMS, our  (some of us) old favourite.

Not much by the looks of things, slowly but surely heading South as we speak.I do hold still but do wonder about management now.The Maersk deal was supposed to be announced at Christmas, we had the usual Bull*hit about being very complex, blah, blah, but we are talking five months ago now, you can use this excuse only for so long.

Also the lack of numbers in the other deals don't fill you with confidence either, all ifs and buts seems to me.We need some solid news, good or bad to go anywhere I feel.

They get the old :behead: from me I'm afraid.


----------



## Porper

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

Thought the chart would be interesting for some of the old NMS followers out there.I think the moral of the story is, don't get caught in the hype and stick to your stop losses.Also, do your own research and don't be a  :sheep:


----------



## son of baglimit

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

hey porper - how about one for nmso so i can bask in its glory


----------



## Porper

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*



			
				son of baglimit said:
			
		

> hey porper - how about one for nmso so i can bask in its glory




Now that would be just showing off, although you did give me the chance to make some money by bringing it to our attention.I could have made megga bucks if I had known about stop losses then !!Still we all did well out of NMSO.Still a lot of money to be made on them I feel, just not yet, when they turn, look out.Don't want to get suckered into a bull trap though, I'll wait until the charts say nice things.


----------



## Dreamer

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

Anyone here still holding NMS?


----------



## son of baglimit

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

nms has now been registered as a dog - enuff said


----------



## markrmau

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

I don't hold this one, but I think the latest release is promising. If they are in with Kellog Root & Brown ....


----------



## son of baglimit

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

KBR was the chief contractor in the 1st job - keep up their cash flow i expect - but they just aint delivering as promised.


----------



## Dreamer

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> I don't hold this one, but I think the latest release is promising. If they are in with Kellog Root & Brown ....



Interesting part from the last release is the mention of current tender bids for more work, with the decision to be made in the next 4 weeks.

Based on previous annoncements, if successful with the tenders, i can see the price pushing mid to high 80's.

Then, with a positive spin on the announcement of the WA INdustry and Export awards on October 14th (they seem to be good at putting a positve spin on things), the price should push into the 90's.

Im thinking about buying in, but i guess i just wanted to check what others thought, especially baglimit.  Is the dog capable of a couple of yelps?


----------



## son of baglimit

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

as u can probably guess ive given up on them. history does show that price rises precede announcements - follow the money i guess.


----------



## son of baglimit

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

READ THE ANNUAL REPORT - DIRECTORS REPORT AT THE START....

the paragraph "the company has continued to develop the market for the technology with the award of the largest contract  in the history etc etc"
DOES THIS MEAN THEY HAVE A CONTRACT WITH SOMEONE, ME THINKS IEV, BUT HAVENT ANNOUNCED IT YET ? LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS.


----------



## Porper

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*



			
				son of baglimit said:
			
		

> READ THE ANNUAL REPORT - DIRECTORS REPORT AT THE START....
> 
> the paragraph "the company has continued to develop the market for the technology with the award of the largest contract  in the history etc etc"
> DOES THIS MEAN THEY HAVE A CONTRACT WITH SOMEONE, ME THINKS IEV, BUT HAVENT ANNOUNCED IT YET ? LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS.





Back to our old favourite Baglimit.I have followed NMS out of curiosity, and hoping to get in again when the time is right. Unfortunately that time hasn't arrived yet in my opinion.

I didn't like the way that they talked the Danish deal up, and then refuse to answer any questions about it, like it never existed.Volume is truly awful as well.I think until we hear some numbers NMS will drift down, maybe wrong, but I think the market doesn't trust management anymore.

If you are trading it again Baglimit, hope it works out, too risky for me now.


----------



## Fleeta

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

Baglimit, the directors have amended the annual report and taken out the comment. What a stuff up!!


----------



## Dreamer

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

Won a 2 million Government grant, price up 18% today.
Also won the Innovation Excellence award - http://www.doir.wa.gov.au/awards.

Results of latest tender must be due soon.


----------



## Porper

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*



			
				Dreamer said:
			
		

> Won a 2 million Government grant, price up 18% today.
> Also won the Innovation Excellence award - http://www.doir.wa.gov.au/awards.
> 
> Results of latest tender must be due soon.





I am afraid the rise that happened last year due to all the awards and hype have long gone.The market now wants deals with dollars attached.NMS doesn't appear to be getting any work, which, if we believed all the hype, they should have had a back log by now.

Also, look at the recent volume, as in there isn't any unless you like buying in lots of $1000.:sleeping:


----------



## Dreamer

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

Anyone still following this one?
Finished at 42.5 today.  How much lower will it go?


----------



## Porper

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*



			
				Dreamer said:
			
		

> Anyone still following this one?
> Finished at 42.5 today.  How much lower will it go?




Dreamer, who knows with NMS where it will all finish.

I like to keep an eye on them as they were almost my first buy for 15 years and certainly my biggest winner to date.

However, just take a look at the downtrend, rarely will you see one as pronounced.Well, ok, slight exaggeration but it doesn't look good.

NMS took a dive today and on good volume for them which is another signal to me to stay clear for now.Of course the bottom must be near, but why guess when there can be good profits to be had in safer companies.

Anybody that buys now is very brave and bottom picking imo.


----------



## Dreamer

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

Something is happening today.  Price already up 12% with no announcement.
Im in, anyone else?


----------



## Dreamer

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

Up 30% now, on good volume.
Still no announcement.
I reckon they will get a please explain from ASIC shortly,


----------



## son of baglimit

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

now come on dreamer - its not like nms mgmt to keep quiet on news while their freinds buy up, IS IT ???

you better believe theres something in the air - where r u porper & fleeta ??


----------



## Fleeta

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

Got back in at 48c last week - you better be right baglimit. I'm sure it will be another case of buy the rumour sell the fact here. Will offload as soon as anything is announced.


----------



## Kauri

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

Yep, I've taken a small nibble today but will also bail out at the first sign of retracing. Has had similar gains on the last three positive announcements but has failed to hold onto them.


----------



## Fleeta

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*

Unfortunately, this wasn't a good announcement. Unstable management - i'm staying away from this from now on...Porper is on the money, I think.


----------



## Porper

*Re: Neptune Marine (NMS) - $1.15 ish*



			
				Fleeta said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, this wasn't a good announcement. Unstable management - i'm staying away from this from now on...Porper is on the money, I think.





If you take what they have done on face value, basically they are saying the company is doing badly and needs a change of direction/leadership.I really would not go near them now, I think a lot of investors will be looking to get out at every spike.Maybe wrong but without a positive announcement (which in my view this wasn't) I can see them drifting down on lack of news.

It seems to me all these promised deals have not happened nor will they happen shortly.

The're bound to surge to a dollar now.


----------



## son of baglimit

what foresight you have porper - interesting little moves yesterday - hmmmm - ceo news due any day now.


----------



## Dreamer

I guess the announcement made on the 19th of Jan regarding the Oil and Gas pipeline repair contract in the Cocos Islands is the news that sent the price up in Mid December.  

Its time to buckle up for another ride.


----------



## son of baglimit

geee - what good timing - bumping up the NMS thread just as it starts to surge - who'd have guessed......hey dreamer - "luna park - just for fun"


----------



## Dreamer

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> geee - what good timing - bumping up the NMS thread just as it starts to surge - who'd have guessed......hey dreamer - "luna park - just for fun"



Today was fun  

Neptune Underwater Painting? Thats gotta open a few more doors.

Should be a good couple of weeks with possible CEO and  positive Half Yearly report announcements to be made.


----------



## son of baglimit

very true dreamer - a new ceo (what a good stock code that makes), yes the next qtr report, and who knows what else !!!!!!!!!!!!

hmmmm - wonder what the poor people are doing ???


----------



## Fleeta

The poor people are buying CEO baglimit...it looks like a donkey to me!

I still don't know about the half year announcement being good, surely NMS isn't profitable just yet.


----------



## son of baglimit

good to hear from ya fleeta - hope you are holding both - between now & jan 31 might be fun....hows the trip ?


----------



## Fleeta

Trip is going very well, have adapted to the very cold temperatures (close to zero this week, but no snow where I am). England is a very expensive country but I am determined to see as much of it as I can so I hope you are right about CEO!

Enjoying the updates from this forum, beats reading the nagging boring English tabloids!


----------



## son of baglimit

will you relax about CEO - believe me i am more excited about CEO right now than i am about NMS, even with todays developments and those supposed to come. looking forward to the affiliate count in the qtrly report.
p.s. anything in the press there about my fxj post ?


----------



## son of baglimit

quarterly report out today (obviously) - im expecting it includes the new ceo as well - theres confidence it will be a good announcement - let the fun begin


----------



## Dreamer

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> quarterly report out today (obviously) - im expecting it includes the new ceo as well - theres confidence it will be a good announcement - let the fun begin



Judging by the markets response this morning, you are right about there being confidence in it being a good announcement.
Up 15% this morning.
Is just shy of 100% in 2 weeks


----------



## son of baglimit

LET ME SEE - this thread bumped on the morning of the 24th, that morning opened 52c - now 84c - porper & fleeta - did you get back on ?????


----------



## Fleeta

Yeah, I always kept some...the price is back above where I sold the first lot, so happy I did keep them. Outstanding run that's for sure. Last time the run ended at $1.50. Where will it end this time? Hopefully above it's last peak.


----------



## son of baglimit

hey fleeta - hope nms is keeping ya warm - on the target this time - one word - BLUESKY.....or should that read BLUEWATER


----------



## Porper

Be careful boys and girls, it went up on hype last time.I think it could retrace sharply at anytime.Only my opinion, and I definitely wont be buying in.


----------



## son of baglimit

porper the party pooper - luv the new ceo


----------



## son of baglimit

intersting move by a director - one a. harrison we assume, to have exercised his options 4 months out from expiry - @ 25c each - puts nearly half a million into nms - why is he exercising ? - hmmmmmmmmm

probably explains the 9.5c jump....but why ?


----------



## Dreamer

Could the reason be that he can now slowly offload some of his shares during the coming weeks, when NMS goes through the roof, and not flood the market too much?


----------



## son of baglimit

or maybe NMS have allowed him to leave and concentrate on that next big thing - CEO - i guess we'll see.


----------



## son of baglimit

obviously nms has now returned to more realistic levels after the presumed dumping by a.harrison last week - now we await the result of their strategic plan, put together by their latest recruits - lange & agostini......or is there something else in the cracked pipeline .... hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Fleeta

What are you saying mate...is the ship sinking?


----------



## son of baglimit

on the contrary.............


----------



## Dreamer

Fleeta said:
			
		

> What are you saying mate...is the ship sinking?



By the sounds of it, yes, the ship was sinking.....until Neptune came to the rescue.


----------



## son of baglimit

last ann was a very nice advert for their technology - especially the convenience provided to the shipowners.

me thinks somethings brewing......and it dont smell like coffee.
i would have expected something from that asian deal by now.
did anyone ever find out who was the recipient of their work on cocos ?


----------



## son of baglimit

The North Korean freighter used to smuggle heroin into Australia three years ago now rests on the ocean's bottom, destroyed by a pair of laser-guided bombs



ANOTHER JOB FOR NMS


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.defence.gov.au/dmo/news/ontarget/mar06/inn.cfm


In a world first, Neptune Marine has successfully painted sections of a Collins Class Submarine without dry docking the platform, making innovative use of their underwater welding housing to create a dry environment to paint below water.


The contract involved painting the surface areas of a Collins Class Submarine where it had rested on blocks in a ship lift during a prior dry dock painting, hence remaining unpainted.

Environmental constraints ruled out using an underwater paint to coat these unpainted surface areas and dry docking the submarines for a second time was an expensive solution that lead Defence Materiel Organisation (DMO) to brainstorm other innovative alternatives.

DMO Centre for Maritime Engineering, Assistant Director Engineering Hugh Hyland came up with the solution. 

Neptune Marine Services Business Development Officer, Grant Mackenzie said Mr Hyland remembered that Neptune Marine had been involved in a previous underwater welding project. He called us to see if our technology could be adapted to paint underwater.

Neptune Marine Services has patented underwater welding technology that applies an approved permanent weld, equal to dry weld standards. Achieving welds to the American Welding Society 3.6 Class A code, previously only possible in a dry welding environment 

The Neptune system incorporates a housing that fully encloses and isolates the heat affected zone from the surrounding environment. 

Water is purged from the housing before superheated argon gas is delivered into the habitat to provide a completely controllable environment around the immediate weld area.

The Neptune, Collins Class, paint job involved reconfiguring their welding housing equipment to suit a paint applicator.

Mr Mackenzie said adapting the housing enabled Neptune to apply the paint without lifting the vessel and without any risk to marine life through paint spillage.

‘Essentially, our housing was fitted to the area that required painting and the area was flushed of water and dried before a coat of paint was applied by a diver.

‘Once the first coat of paint was applied we left the habitat over the surface for the paint to dry and moved on to clean another surface area that required painting.

‘A second coat was applied to the initial area with the habitat remaining over this surface until it was dry. The divers then removed it and moved on to the next area they had prepared between coats,' he said.

Mr Mackenzie said Neptune did not want to be seen as just an underwater welding company.

‘We wanted to be seen as a solution provider so we decided to take the challenge of adapting our technology for the painting process.

‘The hull painting was completed successfully without the cost of lifting and moving the vessel which proved to be far greater than the cost involved using our system.

‘The project gave our company the opportunity to expand our product. We were in the water for three days painting the designated surface areas. The adaptation was such a success that our divers completed additional paintwork not specified in the contract at no charge to Defence.

‘We plan to explore other potential adaptive uses for our housing. To me fiberglass work would be the next logical step. We also want to explore working deeper and covering larger surface areas with the current welding technology,’ Mr Mackenzie said.


----------



## son of baglimit

just a thought - last time nms held a meeting to approve giving options (june 2004), they followed up with their very first contract - i remember thinking 'why hold a meeting just to approve options - very strange - must be something else happening?' and so i bought in.

HISTORY NEVER REPEATS ??


----------



## son of baglimit

SOME NEWS FOR THE TRUE BELIEVERS OUT THERE - AND FOR THE UNITIATED, ITS A DAMN GOOD READ.


http://www.neptuneunderwaterwelding.com.au/news.php?id=325


----------



## son of baglimit

hmmm - the taxi driver has stopped driving this week - says he's too busy trading - wonder why ? - hmmmm


----------



## son of baglimit

NOW I KNOW WHY - TODAY AT 11.30 - AUDIO PRESENTATION

http://www.boardroomradio.com/templates/calendar.jsp

GO TO TODAY - APRIL 19 - CLICK ON NMS - THATS IT


----------



## son of baglimit

Transcript Boardroom Radio Interview   19th April 2006 
Transcript Boardroom-Radio Interview with 

Christian Lange , Managing Director 

Wed 19th April 

11.30am EST 


1. Today you have announced a Strategy for Growth, can you summarise the key elements of this strategy? 

Firstly, the strategic blueprint for Neptune Marine Service’s future has been approved by the Board. The Strategy encompasses four (4) main elements – 

1. Neptune will broaden the service capabilities that we deliver to the Defence, Merchant Marine and Marine Infrastructure sectors. 

2. Actively target business development within the oil & gas industry here domestically. 

3. Expansion of the ‘Nepsys’ dry underwater welding technology to those markets in Asia and North America where the technology has a high degree of applicability and the infrastructure to support our entry. Once again, our primary focus will be on oil & gas, the final element be that the company will - 

4. Continue to develop and the capability of the Nepsys underwater welding system. 

2. As part of your Strategy for Growth you have said that you will be broadening the range of services Neptune offers. Can you comment on which services and sectors you will target and your rationale? 

Neptune has been very successful in delivering a number of dry underwater welding projects for the Australian Navy, the Merchant Navy and Marine Infrastructure and recently completed a project for a major oil company in the Cocos Islands. 

Additionally, each project has been significantly varied in terms of project management, scale and scope, therefore we have not only proven the versatility of the technology, but we have also proven that we can project manage large scale, technically challenging projects in a wide range of environments. Now as we move forward, the Company will evolve its product and service capability by building an integrated service model. 

From a practical perspective, this means building on our project management skills by integrating our core technology with other subsea related activities such as underwater inspection and non-destructive testing, underwater construction, maintenance and repair, corrosion management and other client support services. Essentially we are building an integrated end to end solution for underwater maintenance. 

The rationale here is based on evidence from customers and potential customers that there is a significant gap in the market place, especially within the oil and gas sector, as well as our need to build capability to successfully deliver on multiple projects while maintaining our high quality standards. So naturally we are targeting our traditional customers in the Royal Australian Navy, Merchant Navy and Marine Infrastructure, but we will be committing a lot of resources to developing our business within the hydro carbon sectors. 

Simultaneously, we will be broadening our focus on the Nepsys technology by expanding our activities and market penetration into those key markets of Asia and the Gulf Coast in the US and Latin America. These markets arguably represent the largest opportunities within the oil and gas sector for our core Nepsys technology. 

3. Can you tell us more about the timeframe for implementation? 

Implementation is already underway with Phase I for completion within 18 months and Phase 2 to follow. 

Phase I is really all about penetrating our core markets with Nepsys and building capability and resources to deliver an end-to-end solution within the Australian domestic market. This includes some potential acquisitions as well as finding the right partners to help our overseas expansion. 

Phase 2 is rolling out our fully integrated model beyond Australia and growing in these markets. 

4. You mentioned that acquisition opportunities will support your development and build capability. What is your acquisition strategy and how will this facilitate growth? 

Our acquisition strategy is really to support our growth strategy. Neptune will pursue acquisitions that will fast-track the strategy for growth and build organisational capability. There is also a consolidation element to our acquisition model. The potential targets will need to satisfy several key elements: 

· They will be focused in target sectors 

· Provide the capability that we need to execute on Nepsys projects 

· Provide channels to market for our core technology 

· Have scope to scale an grow, and of course 

· Provide stable and predictable revenues and cashflows. 

In terms of where we are, we have already identified and are considering several opportunities. 

5. You mentioned that a key driver of Neptune’s strategy is strengthening the management team. Can you give us an indication of your own expertise and some information on what else you plan to do to strengthen the team? 

The important thing here is that we are building the right team to take Neptune forward and much of this was done previously. 

Our current management team already has over 30 years of experience with the Royal Australian Navy and the Marine Infrastructure industry. 

What I bring to the business is 20 years of knowledge in the service sector of the oil and gas industry where 16 of those was spent with global giant Schlumberger in the Middle East, Latin America, Europe and most recently in New York. 

Additionally we have just appointed Geoff O’Connor to the team as head of Marketing & Business Development. Geoff brings with him a wealth of knowledge and networks in the oil and gas sector, especially in Australia and importantly his experience with Lloyds Register, one of the world’s leading Class Societies, is invaluable in assisting penetration into all industry sectors. I believe we have an excellent management team in place to drive the business forward. 

6. You have announced the appointment of a new Board member. How does the structure and expertise of your board impact upon your strategy formulation and execution? 

Similar to the management team, the composition of the Board needs to reflect the businesses that we are in. Similarly it needs to compliment the Management team. 

To this end, David Agostini has been appointed to the Board of Neptune Marine and brings with him a wealth of experience in the oil and gas sector. David was a former executive with Woodside and former Deputy Strategy Manager for Shell in The Hague. 

Additionally David is the Chair of the Industry Advisory Board for the University of Western Australia’s School of Oil & Gas Engineering and a member of the Governing Board of the WA Energy Research Alliance. 

David was highly involved in assisting with the management team in developing the strategy for growth and is assisting the Board with its review and selection of future Directors. 

So in closing Terrence, I believe that the future of Neptune Marine Services is in good hands and that our blue print for growth will deliver increased opportunities and benefits for our employees, customers and shareholders.


----------



## Fleeta

Well Baglimit, I just got back from my expensive 6 week holiday in Europe, funded by my profits from your previous tips, however was horrified to see that when I got back, the stock that is supposed to pay for my next holiday, CEO has gone backwards, while NMS has also not rebounded as you predicted. What is the deal, are you losing your magic touch?


----------



## son of baglimit

just u wait 'enry iggins', just u wait

the 2 CL's are due back from usa this week

the optometrists are coming onboard

start planning fleets - trust me......

and keep buying - lets face it, if it was a miner with no news, they'd be buying still.

no news is good news - for me - cos im still accumulating.


----------



## son of baglimit

and the day of reckoning has arrived - a new dawn beckons.

once the trading halt is lifted - its showtime.


----------



## Fleeta

Yeah, this is your day of reckoning too SOB....if this isn't the great announcement you say it is, i'm going to get my tips from a different taxi driver!


----------



## Fleeta

A trading halt before announcing an SPP with no details! This company is looking more like a joke every day...they need the money for their strategic acquisitions, or to keep them afloat? I'd stay away from this one.


----------



## sangshim

Yes... It was a real joke.. 
I was ready to pay 0.5+ if there was a good ann.. but..
Or maybe the real ann will follow soon.


----------



## son of baglimit

fleeta - till u become full member i wont respond to you - to the rest, here it comes......let me see, prior to july 7 i suppose.


----------



## rederob

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> fleeta - till u become full member i wont respond to you - to the rest, here it comes......let me see, prior to july 7 i suppose.



Yes, it might reach "support" at 24 cents by then.
And could be a reasonable spec play at that entry point, assuming they have cash to burn.


----------



## son of baglimit

hey red - long time.....

interesting play thing this one.

unorthodox thats for sure.

now how do i put july 7 into my outlook calendar - hmmmm?


----------



## rederob

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> now how do i put july 7 into my outlook calendar - hmmmm?



........ preferably with 2008 after it


----------



## pacer

Hmm yes well, looks like they've got it together and the offer of shares at a reduced rate sounds good, could make a killing on the welding side.
Yep what the hell I'm in for a grand, looking like a breakout I suppose.


----------



## pacer

News today looks excellent for the future, new contract announced with Apache Energy, this company will now be on the move if they do a good job with them.

A very good long term investment is my opinion, all good news and more of it for a change.

The Boardroom Radio site they put you on to is excellent too, another one to add to the bookmarks. It gives you a chance to listen to the director state his case, and for other companies too, plus a fair amount of other info aswell.

Having a good day..........


----------



## son of baglimit

i wonder what caused todays little surge in trades ?? - hmmmm


----------



## pacer

*More news and a new contract?

Your guess is as good as mine...I would buy some more now before it hits $2.00 a share....lol

Always follow the crowd as those in the know make the first moves....

I realy would say that some good news must be due shortly.

Picked a good horse lately Bags......hot tip for the Melbourne cup?....
*


----------



## son of baglimit

horse? - wait till acceptances tomorrow.

news? - getting warmer


----------



## pacer

10% jump on stuff-all volume what can this mean?


----------



## son of baglimit

it was 1 trade pacer - someone wanted their 20k that day, and so went 'at market' to finish the deal.

we just need 4000 other people wanting to do the same thing - the oppies selling will slow soon apparently.


----------



## son of baglimit

EUREKA - THE PATENT IN USA FINALLY GRANTED.


some of those 4000 queued up today it seems.

anyone with hotcopper access have a look at jct's posts today for more info.


----------



## pacer

hmm fell again........buy more?..........yeah why not. It's bound to be a lot more good news out after that announcement.........still counting my chickens.


----------



## son of baglimit

pacer - eagerly awaiting response to FY report leading up to AGM.

hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## pacer

Well it's been pretty quiet here on this one for the last few weeks,I hope they don't turn into a NUENCO and shutdown on the news front.....that'd be disasterous......still no real info being given........I wonder what they're up to.


----------



## son of baglimit

ARENT WE ALL - we know theres a rainbow just around the corner, but these damn lights wont change.

just hoping they know where top gear is.


----------



## pacer

Went to the NEO AGM......Bags.....seee post.....hehe.....




we were all there once apon a time..................NMS ......hope it all goes better.....NWR is the go though.....hot stuff!!! and cheap..WATEVEr.....I'm ....pissed......g'night....lol


----------



## son of baglimit

article from industry mag

http://www.neptuneunderwaterwelding...chnology_Ship Repair & Conversion_Sept 06.pdf


----------



## Fleeta

Great technology doesn't always = profits baglimit. I think they might need to do some underwater welding of their share price at the minute!


----------



## son of baglimit

oh thats right fleets - be negative.

good to see ya back here.

i think i'll name my next kid katrina !!!


----------



## pacer

More good news then a trading halt, what's going on....are they ready to refuel the rocket and head back above 32c ?????....I realy hope so!!!!!

Definetely seem to be running towards the ultimate goal, and I have some faith in this company and management, just a shame the SP doesn't reflect the leaps and bounds the company is making.......yet!


----------



## son of baglimit

the SP has suffered a lot lately with long termers changing from FPO's to oppies due to the oppies dumper - too good a chance to let go by.

anyone only wanting fpo's has had a good run too.

the fun me thinks is only just beginning


----------



## Out Too Soon

Can the management be trusted to get it right? It looks good in theory.


----------



## son of baglimit

with the sell side of both fpo's & oppies disappearing, it appears the show is on - the size & shape to be revealed


----------



## RichKid

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> with the sell side of both fpo's & oppies disappearing, it appears the show is on - the size & shape to be revealed



Interesting phrasiology there sob, now what else does this remind me of???


----------



## pacer

Got the offer today....20c per share but no oppies.....bugga....


I wonder if they have been selling thier services too cheap to get a foot in the door....ie I did the same just to get work sometimes myself.....work for free to see how we go.....that definitely paid off!!!!!

Can see this going places................-bought more the other day at 22c...and will take up the offer me thinks......

I actualy want to work for these guys!...trading is more fun though....bought 500 RIO yeserday and sold at 1.30 today........a gand a day keeps the DOLE away....lol


----------



## pacer

Nice to see the SP getting back up......Full ahead captain!...lol


----------



## son of baglimit

to be on the books, i think you need yo buy before friday - interesting to see if anything comes out to hold the price up beyond that - fun times ahead


----------



## Out Too Soon

Looks like Neptunes turned the corner, forecast profits of $2.6 million increasing to 5.5 million over the next 2 years instead of a net loss of $2.7 million last year. This stock did hit a high of $1.50 last year, that's volatility of 680%  :    Has risen from .22c to .28c in the last week, this I think is a good one to get into.


----------



## pacer

Buy now then....680% profit looks imenant, and it is a unique system that will play well.......they are buying more little little, companys and that means expansion....which means ......It is a good thing......they will be able to buy bigger soon....this is an investment that* WILL pay for my boat and land in the future.......They have a well established base and work coming in....what more could you ask for? for...potential...unlimited...680%.?....68000% is my estimate...lol

33 CENTS IS STILL CHEAP!......dyor




*


----------



## tugga

very happy I.

I will be buying more tomorrow depending on how nlx goes.


----------



## Porper

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> to be on the books, i think you need yo buy before friday - interesting to see if anything comes out to hold the price up beyond that - fun times ahead




You would think NMS would have something up their sleeves because the price is rapidly declining towards the 0.20 rights issue price now that we are ex. rights.Hence they are stuffed as nobody in their right minds will take up the offer.

I find it hard to believe they would be this dumb so I have had a wee punt as a bit of fun.You can trade the rights seperately, not too sure how you do this.

Will history repeat itself Baglimit and make us some dough again.Be interesting.


----------



## son of baglimit

my mail is yes porper - the news will arrive prior to close date of offer - just getting the 'lads' ON you'd think.


no ramping trader stock anymore - all growth


----------



## tugga

God I hope this stock turns for the good, cause I have sunk alot of money into this sinking ship.


----------



## pacer

Patience is a virtue....I've got plenty for this one....They are making profits now....don't panic......day traders are toying with you...enjoy the ride and see you in a nice position in a years time.


----------



## Out Too Soon

DONT PANIC!  (Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy)  
Everythings affected today, ppl taking profits after a good week. Sell now & you only ensure a loss. Research this co. some more & you should feel better about where they'll be in a years time.
Today tho is one of those days better to stay away from TV, Internet & other media. Look forward to turn around on ASX on monday.


----------



## Dreamer

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> DONT PANIC!  (Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy)
> Everythings affected today, ppl taking profits after a good week. Sell now & you only ensure a loss. Research this co. some more & you should feel better about where they'll be in a years time.
> Today tho is one of those days better to stay away from TV, Internet & other media. Look forward to turn around on ASX on monday.




I stopped panicking 10 days ago  

Would like to know how we trade our rights though, as unfortunately, i dont have any extra $$$ to buy any more.


----------



## tugga

I wish I had more money, At 23 cents I think is a bargin


----------



## son of baglimit

very true - by this time next year $1 will be a bargain.......

keep an eye out for those NEXT 2 acquisitions in early 07 - the pieces come together.


----------



## Out Too Soon

Hope so Baglimit, looks like you beat me to NMS for the November tipping comp.   What shall I pick now?


----------



## son of baglimit

someone ya own size ya bully !!!


----------



## Out Too Soon

tugga said:
			
		

> God I hope this stock turns for the good, cause I have sunk alot of money into this sinking ship.



Feeling better today Tugs?  at least sp is headed in the right direction again


----------



## Porper

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Feeling better today Tugs?  at least sp is headed in the right direction again




Don't forget the share price only dropped late last week because it went X rights.This is now factored into the share price.

We can all buy 2 shares for every 1 we hold at 0.20, reducing our average cost significantly.


----------



## tugga

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Feeling better today Tugs?  at least sp is headed in the right direction again




Yeah I'm feeling better, I wish I had some money. I would of bought more at 23c


----------



## two40

these guys just got another project. too little too late?


----------



## son of baglimit

in what way too late ?

for you ? - are you out ?

for the rights issue ? - no its underwritten, so they'll get their cash.

how is it too late ?


----------



## tugga

Sooooo when do you think its going to hit $1.50 haha


----------



## son of baglimit

during FY08 - anything else ?


----------



## tugga

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> during FY08 - anything else ?




and what makes you think this


----------



## son of baglimit

read the rights issue prospectus, especially regarding the next 2 acquisitions.

do a google on the industry, and the $ to be spent, not from lange, but other sources too.

do the math.


----------



## tugga

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> read the rights issue prospectus, especially regarding the next 2 acquisitions.
> 
> do a google on the industry, and the $ to be spent, not from lange, but other sources too.
> 
> do the math.




they just secured another contract, market didn't seem to care though


----------



## son of baglimit

yep - the market has seen too many 'nepsys' contracts come & go - nepsys is irrelevant to the whole, but plays an important part in their 1st IRM contract.

2 weeks to go.


----------



## Out Too Soon

The market will only start to take notice when the forecast profits 07/08 start to become reality, us brave folk if we hold will be the biggest benefactors, of cause that's only if the forecasts become reality. Having looked into it more closely I think we'll be grinners this time next year.


----------



## tugga

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> The market will only start to take notice when the forecast profits 07/08 start to become reality, us brave folk if we hold will be the biggest benefactors, of cause that's only if the forecasts become reality. Having looked into it more closely I think we'll be grinners this time next year.





God I hope so hahaha, that would pay of my car and the rest.

What price did you get in at?

I'm 27c  if I can scrape some more cash tomorrow by the end of the week I might buy in again if it still sitting at 22-23c


----------



## son of baglimit

27c - youve done well - what about those poor blighters (not me) who jumped on at $1 + - and are still holding - or did they take there losses prior to june 30 ?

load up if you have spare cash & patience tugga - they will come good, probably exceed expectations, but when, thats anyones guess.


----------



## Out Too Soon

tugga said:
			
		

> I wish I had more money, At 23 cents I think is a bargin



I just bought some more @ 22c, cross fingers.  
I think day traders r messing with the sp, longer term we just have to hang on.


----------



## tugga

I was spewing yesterday i tried all day to buy 5,000,000 shares of nmsr @ 1c but I couldn't get any. End of the day they hit 5c


----------



## son of baglimit

dont think its day traders playing with the price - fair chance its the brokers behind the placement - they have underwritten it, and should the rights holders say no, which till now would seem logical, they'll scoop the pool at 20c each. 

its all a matter of timing - when is lange gonna announce 'the big contract' ?

before or after the deadline - thats the question.


----------



## Porper

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> dont think its day traders playing with the price - fair chance its the brokers behind the placement - they have underwritten it, and should the rights holders say no, which till now would seem logical, they'll scoop the pool at 20c each.
> 
> its all a matter of timing - when is lange gonna announce 'the big contract' ?
> 
> before or after the deadline - thats the question.




Anybody can manipulate the price of NMS as the volume is pitiful.

As for the rights, who in their right mind will take up the offer at 0.20 when the price is hovering around this area.

They need a big announcement or they are screwed i.m.o.


----------



## Out Too Soon

Of cause day trading is having an effect, better than no action, movement at all. 
Tugga, You can't get buy any more rights cause no one wants to sell them. I sent my cheque away today.   
Porper, the sp might only be 1 or 2c higher than the rights but that's 5-10 % & a saving for someone like me who beleives this will rocket eventually.  : Reading the report that came with the rights issue has made me more confident that this co. is really going to go places.


----------



## son of baglimit

and very soon too - hanging out for next wed's agm


----------



## tugga

I just bought a million shares of NMSR. I doubt they will move any time soon but I figured its worth a stab in the dark.


----------



## son of baglimit

U DO KNOW THEY ARE ONLY WORTH SOMETHING FOR A FEW MORE DAYS ??

ITS A GAMBLE, BUT IF IT PAYS OFF..............


----------



## Out Too Soon

tugga said:
			
		

> I just bought a million shares of NMSR. I doubt they will move any time soon but I figured its worth a stab in the dark.




Better get your cheque away Tugga, are you after a position on the board?


----------



## tugga

What is the date the NMSR shares become no more?


----------



## son of baglimit

they have stopped trading, and become worthless some time this week - as we said you better have sent the cheque already


----------



## pacer

How much did it cost you? and how much money do you have?....it's gonna cost you $200,000...you're not tuggin' my leg or pulling your own are you?

Let us know whether you put $200,000 into this or not.....If you diddn't take up the options then all you have done is potentialy help to reduce the SP because the less actual shareholders that take up the shares the less the  confidence level in this company....or have you sold the oppies already?

That's an awefuly big 'stab in the dark' for someone who says they are heavily into this company already.....maybe we better come over and turn the lights on where ever you are...........lol




			
				tugga said:
			
		

> I just bought a million shares of NMSR. I doubt they will move any time soon but I figured its worth a stab in the dark.


----------



## tugga

FYI I got in and out of the options, I was hoping they would jump to .002 haha. I had a good trading day that day so I had a pit of spare cash to gamble on.


----------



## pacer

Thanks for explaining your method to the madness there Tugga....you had us all confused for a bit.....


----------



## tugga

I blame it on the heat, makes everyone a little crazy


----------



## tugga

Why is it that NMS can't hold it high's


----------



## Out Too Soon

tugga said:
			
		

> Why is it that NMS can't hold it high's




Waiting for the rights issue to be sealed & delivered, then the sp will hopefully be able to head away from the 20c anchor. Of cause what we really need is a major ann' abt a big contract or whatever for the sp to have reason to move.

"It wont happen over night, but it will happen." Pantene


----------



## son of baglimit

the goose has laid many eggs - and they are starting to hatch.

AGM TODAY - enjoy everyone.


----------



## pacer

SHIVVERS ME TIMBRERS LADS..LET'S TAKE THA BEGGARS...AHHHAARRR!

ALL ABOARD YE SKANKY LADS!....THERE BE LOOT TO BE A PLUNDERIN'

AAAHHHHAAAARRR!

LET'S SEE WHOM BOARDS THIS MAIDEN VESSEL SHAL WE.....AAAHHAAAARRR!

I'M HOPING ITS NOT ME ON THE GANGPLANK FO' SURE, FO' SURE.

AYE ME MATEYS LET'S WAIT 'TILL THE 'MORROW.....HARHAR.....:

I''M ALL IN BAR THE CANNON BALLS...


----------



## tugga

pacer said:
			
		

> SHIVVERS ME TIMBRERS LADS..LET'S TAKE THA BEGGARS...AHHHAARRR!
> 
> ALL ABOARD YE SKANKY LADS!....THERE BE LOOT TO BE A PLUNDERIN'
> 
> AAAHHHHAAAARRR!
> 
> LET'S SEE WHOM BOARDS THIS MAIDEN VESSEL SHAL WE.....AAAHHAAAARRR!
> 
> I'M HOPING ITS NOT ME ON THE GANGPLANK FO' SURE, FO' SURE.
> 
> AYE ME MATEYS LET'S WAIT 'TILL THE 'MORROW.....HARHAR.....:
> 
> I''M ALL IN BAR THE CANNON BALLS...




Did you just watch pirates of the carrabean? hahahah


----------



## Out Too Soon

pacer said:
			
		

> SHIVVERS ME TIMBRERS LADS..LET'S TAKE THA BEGGARS...AHHHAARRR!
> 
> ALL ABOARD YE SKANKY LADS!....THERE BE LOOT TO BE A PLUNDERIN'
> 
> AAAHHHHAAAARRR!
> 
> LET'S SEE WHOM BOARDS THIS MAIDEN VESSEL SHAL WE.....AAAHHAAAARRR!
> 
> I'M HOPING ITS NOT ME ON THE GANGPLANK FO' SURE, FO' SURE.
> 
> AYE ME MATEYS LET'S WAIT 'TILL THE 'MORROW.....HARHAR.....:
> 
> I''M ALL IN BAR THE CANNON BALLS...




Was it bourbon or maybe some  rum from the carribean responsible for yon excuberance.   :   

Must have been a good AGM   

 Neptune up to old resistance point of .27c today! Will it break through???
There & now I'm startin' to sound like Kennas & co.  They'll learn me sumthin' yet. :

And just as I was editing this, SMS alert tells me yes it has. Just hit .28c


----------



## tugga

make that .29

if it drops on the closing I might buy a few more stock tomorrow @ 27c-26c if possible


----------



## tugga

I don't think I'm going to get any shares at 26-27c lets hope this keeps running, I got in at .278c Happy days


----------



## pacer

Well it did hit 66c on hype back in Feb, so that isn't an unreachable target now they have thier 'effluent' together.....lol......


----------



## son of baglimit

boys boys - let me make sure you understand the significance of today...

a lot of key words said in the presentation and agm speech - go to boardroomradio

any price is a good price when that next announcement hits the boards.

oppies are pure gold still - and were great at sub 8c last week - hehehehe


----------



## pacer

You just wanna win the monthky picking comp BAGS.....but I still hold,...SLA will win though....If not then NWR...hehehe.....

PS I just got paid out $36k on my compo for my back injury today .....woohoo ....more to play with....damn shame I cant enjoy it as much as if I was a 24 year old.....poo.....

But Like trading ....I never look back on a bad situation...always look to the future!...........:


----------



## two40

no buy support for nms this morning. it kind of looks pathetic.   hope it picks up before open.


----------



## SevenFX

NMS is certainly looking GOOD....on a average day....


----------



## Snakey

thanks tekmann
it seems director accumulating only 2 days ago
also chart looks set for rise
double recent normal volume today already


----------



## scsl

I’ve been doing a bit of reading on this stock today and though I’ve still got a lot to go through, NMS looks like it has huge potential.

Macquarie Bank likes where they’re headed and have recently announced a 27% stake.

I’ve got a few questions that I was hoping holders of NMS could answer.

- Have the ‘two acquisitions’ that have been talked about lately in this forum and in their presentation slides been announced yet? I know about the Allied Diving and TDS acquisitions but I don’t understand what’s going on with these ‘two acquisitions’ that according to their slides, are planned for completion in early next year. How is it that they have simply flagged two acquisitions just like that? Or is there something I’m unaware of? Also, management seems to be doing a good job but this hasn’t always been the case – I refer to post #104 by Porper regarding the Maersk deal:


> As to the reason, I believe the share price got way ahead of itself, all on hype and promised announcements, which incidentally were promised by management in December last year, it is now April and as yet nothing.



From this and other parts of this thread, I’m concerned about management. Reference about their ability to put a positive spin on things and their unstable nature in general concerns me. 

- Does Neptune have many competitors and if so, are they serious competitors?

- Neptune may have a patent for its underwater dry welding technology, but does its competitors have similar technology? And if Neptune has a patent for this, then what technology have larger, more established sub-sea services companies been using?

- Is Raymond Farrier still the chairman?

Oh and I found out about this company through Boardroomradio, which is a fantastic research site. There’s stuff on there that’s not available on Commsec or tradingroom.com.au – e.g. stuff like the actual audio recording from anaylst briefings. Now we have something to listen to whilst looking at company slideshow presentations.


----------



## son of baglimit

the acquisitions - allied & tds - are numbers 1 & 2 out of 4 planned by early 2007. they have been completed as per ann's recently. they are part of lange's desire to create a full sub sea services company for particularly oil & gas.

management - replaced early this year with lange heading a new group - the only remaining was the 'inventor' langley. and he's also head of development basically, being the brains behind the technical side of things. lange brings the 'big business' knowledge, and the other directors & appointments since bring contact, experience etc to grow this company.

competition - yes there are competitors in this field, but neptune have the technology to outbid these competitors with huge time & cost savings while delivering a superior product. hence the potential is huge.

appears ray farrier gone.

biggest news to date was the MBL stake - a lot of happy holders of neppy now.


----------



## scsl

Thanks for response sob!

The MBL stake sure does give a lot of confidence to existing NMS holders and those looking to buy - myself included.

So are you saying that British and American sub-sea services companies either have to drydock the vessel or do temporary wet-weld repairs? Because I keep thinking that surely those (no doubt) larger companies would also have a type of underwater dry-weld system - just named differently to Neptune's NEPSYS.

Also, do you know who provides 'AWS 3.6 Class A code' welds? I read it in one of the articles posted on this thread. 

It's also encouraging to see that Neptune is to establish a BD unit in Scotland. If they can gain just a fraction of the huge inspection, repair and maintenance market in the North Sea, it could raise profit dramatically.


----------



## son of baglimit

dry dock, temp wet weld, or dry weld underwater using a 'cocoon' around the area - these are the options pre nepsys, but they are inferior in either cost or quality to nepsys now.

recent trips around the world showcasing its abilities are nearing fruition.

im no expert in the 'class' systems, but have a look at the websites of neptune, plus the insurers (lloyd, veritas etc) for more info. 
and just google "underwater welding subsea irm" and other words to gain better market size.

short term it appears asia & gulf of mexico will be their making, but long term the north sea & arab states open up even more options.

options have till dec 2010 - a great leverage into neppy.


----------



## Snakey

why is there no posts today about this stock
its up 20% on big volume
i forgot all about this one
busy with mls making pocket change while this one quietly making decent money
still holding from .27 entry


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,20918281-23634,00.html

Neptune Marine (NMS) 32c 

SPEAKING of Neptune, the planets are aligning for the Perth-based underwater ship and oil rig repairer - and not before time. 

Macquarie Bank's small-cap fund last week emerged with a 26 per cent Neptune stake, while the company yesterday announced it had cracked the tough US oil market. 

Neptune shares responded with a 4c, 14 per cent rise and at one stage were as much as 9c stronger. The stock bottomed at 15c in mid-October, after peaking at $1.50 in April last year in a case of highly premature anticipation. 

Neptune chief Christian Lange attributed yesterday's flurry to the news it had secured its first sub-sea repair project in the Gulf of Mexico. The company won't quantify what the deal's worth, because purveyors of alternative (and of course inferior) repair methods are all too keen to undercut it. 

"It's not our biggest project - it's little more than average size," Lange says. "But the important thing is we said our prime target was to break into the US market in a set time frame and we have overachieved that time frame." 

What's also encouraging is that there's an awful lot of platforms to be fixed in the region, thanks to the ravages of hurricanes Rita and Katrina. 

"Current industry estimates indicate damage to 457 pipelines and 65 production platforms," Neptune says. 

"This is expected to increase as more extensive underwater surveys are conducted." 

Meanwhile, Macquarie Investment Management took its holding through a $17.3 million placement, used to fund the purchases of Allied Diving Services and Territory Diving Services. 

The fund got in at 20c apiece, which does little to allay the perception about MacBankers generating wads of cash wherever they tread. 

Yesterday Lange reconfirmed Neptune's expectation of current-year EBIT of $2.6 million on revenues of $15 million, which is a jolly site better than the previous year's loss. 

We rated Neptune a SPECULATIVE BUY at 22c on October 18 and now say HOLD. 

With an expanded market cap of $40 million, Neptune looks only fairly priced now that the MacBankers have taken the cream off the table. 

There are also 23.8 million options floating around, exercisable at 20c before 2010.


----------



## rub92me

Excellent, they're recommending "HOLD" which means it will probably run for a while yet... Once all the financial analysts start agreeing on a "BUY" rating, it's time to get worried.


----------



## scsl

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> With an expanded market cap of $40 million, Neptune looks only fairly priced now that the MacBankers have taken the cream off the table.



Seeing as I had read more about Neptune over the weekend, last Friday's close of about 27 cents implied a P/E of nearly 12. I saw this as being quite cheap but I wasn't about to jump right in on Monday. Although, I was nearly tempted yesterday... On today's close of 31 cents, the P/E's at 13. It may be fairly priced, but this seems to be ignoring the potential of Neptune and its avenues for growth.

It all depends on how much upside investors see in Neptune and what they're estimates are for the coming financial year results. At this point, I'd look to buy at or below 25 cents. But there's always that feeling that it might not go below that level again.

Below is from Commsec News (I used this for working out the approximate P/Es above):


> Australian-listed ship repairer Neptune Marine saves its clients money through its patented underwater-welding technology. Ships no longer have to be dry-docked for minor repair work. Neptune also was awarded a major fuel-line repair contract in early 2006 - an important acknowledgement from the oil and gas industry. Expenditure in sub-sea infrastructure around the world is expected to be $A14bn in 2007 and 2008. Neptune is expecting revenue of $A15m in 2006-07 and profit of $A2.6m. At $A0.23 Neptune is trading on a price-earnings ratio of less than 10.



Also, I managed to get a booklet copy of Neptune's IPO prospectus... should make for interesting reading!


----------



## son of baglimit

look at their history of announcements since lange come onboard.

the pipeline work early in the year was for some mob called SHELL - you might have heard of them. 
try to get a feel for the amount of work coming their way thru 'allied diving', who are working with apache on NW shelf. as of dec 4 06, nms get all the income from those jobs. 
try to understand the significance of the aberdeen office, and the woman in charge there. 
have a look at the IEV website and ask yourself why IEV havent taken down the NMS advert - the deal is supposed to be dead. 
consider the last ship repair job done, and why that insurer 'veritas' ONLY WANTED nms to do the job.
consider who the board have worked with (in their previous careers) in the past.
consider the significance of the u.s. patent issued recently.
google as much as possible around any key words you find in the announcements.
finally, strongly consider that last paragraph in the most recent announcement.

then set up a superfund for a nice retirement. your own future fund. and like costello, fill it with one stock. i know i have.


----------



## son of baglimit

extract from nms quarterly report for Q2 2005/06.

The Company's nine month old alliance with the IEV Group of Companies in Malaysia has yielded its first measurable success, with Neptune Marine establishing a diver training centre at Batan on Pilau Island, just east of Singapore. The facility will be used to train IEV staff in subsea repair work, including for oil and gas infrastructure. The three year alliance was struck in April last year with IEV for its exclusive use of the Company's technology throughout 11 countries in Asia where it is a major participant in the maritime sector. The alliance is seen by Neptune as a natural partnership of our engineering and technical skills combined with IEV's existing marketing and operational presence in the key Asian geographic.

today a new link was discovered on the IEV website - for 
"Emergency Pipeline Repair System (Under Construction)"
the webpage is being developed - gee i wonder who the provider of these services would be ?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit

Hi SOBL,

Thought I might add a bit to youre NMS thread. After dropping out of Uni I went to Plymouth (near Boviesand) and completed my HSE pt 2 ticket at Interdive and a short stint at Ft Williams. For my first year out I worked for Drill Support Intl setting up ROV's, after that I worked all over the show as a CD with Shell. 

Most Lockout/Sat Divers have at some time or another come up with ideas like NMS's technology as an alternative to Hyperbaric welding. Its a pain in the but. From the pictures on the NMS website it looks quite constricted in size and just wondering how the feed lines for extraction attach to a bell and if the gas setup is fed topside.Also unless the vaccum unit allows freedom of movement for a neat continuous weld, its never going to work. 

Regardless, the fact of the matter is that rarely are permanent welds required or used in the Oil and Gas Industry.Wet welds and burns are enough to suffice with a surface coat of underwater epoxy. 
Most of a rigs setup is flange pipes that are simply attached with bolts, cut work and xray checks, ROV's do a lot of the work as well.

HSE is the industry standard for Oil and Gas and unless NMS get an in with the training organisations, how is their gear going to get used with the big players?. Are they going to sell their units or do you have to use their crews, IMO if you do its never going to work.No Rig manager is going to get in crew just to weld, whilst he's also paying top dollar to his contracted divers on site

I can see NMS doing well in the ship repair area, no doubt lots will use them. But I really dont think they will get a major play in Oil and Gas, its just to closed in.

By the way I have'nt been invoved in the industry since 98 so things may have changed with the clickiness and all, just my two bobs worth anyway.


----------



## son of baglimit

thanks for your comments freeball

unlike you i aint in any way connected to the industry, so i take your comments onboard

you may want to read up on nms website re:their technology, or even speak to clive langley yourself - or simply look at all the detail provided in their u.s. patent application.

http://www.neptuneunderwaterwelding.com.au/

http://portal.uspto.gov/external/po...fwtab&isSubmitted=isSubmitted&dosnum=10399121 

 - GO TO THE DOCS SUBMITTED 16/4/03 FOR DETAILS.


----------



## scsl

Up 15% on pretty good volume so far! And there are no announcements!  

What's going on sob? You buying all this stock are you??


----------



## Snakey

scsl said:
			
		

> Up 15% on pretty good volume so far! And there are no announcements!
> 
> What's going on sob? You buying all this stock are you??




please read previous announcement.


----------



## scsl

Snakey said:
			
		

> please read previous announcement.



I read it the day it came out... I guess it's the anticipation of further contract announcements. It sure has done well in the days after the announcement on Tuesday last week!


----------



## crazyjimsmith

Maybe market is yet to cotton onto the story.

Chart shows a solid run and as the technology gains acceptance then people jump in because they realise that it isn't a dud.


----------



## son of baglimit

no scsl - ive run out of shoeboxes to stuff the paperwork in - ive had my fill.....the rest is yours - IF YOU WANT IT


----------



## tugga

What can you guys see this hitting?

I'm so glad i got in at 27c


----------



## crazyjimsmith

Market for the technology could be very big and the stock is running so it can easily go higher although I don't want to predict a level.

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## son of baglimit

one very astute judge sees $1 before end of december - and it is VERY FEASIBLE.

by this time next year all the broking houses will know them, and with good reason.

and by the time those glorious options are expiring, it will be party time.

the reasons are set out in recent releases and the agm info on boardroomradio.com


----------



## rub92me

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> one very astute judge sees $1 before end of december - and it is VERY FEASIBLE.



Ok, I'll bite. What is the name of this 'astute judge'. What is his/her reasoning for projecting this price (verifiable source please). What is your rationale for thinking it is 'very feasible'. Pointing to recent announcements is hardly a justification for this


----------



## son of baglimit

look at this mornings buys and more comes to light.

ok its hotcopper.


----------



## son of baglimit

sorry rub - im not really in a position to discuss 'the astute judge' - this resembles a ramp certainly, but looking at my history with this stock, and this thread, you'll understand i have a 'feel'   for this stock and are happy to say when an upturn is arriving - it hasnt yet, but it is certainly due.


----------



## Out Too Soon

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> look at this mornings buys and more comes to light.
> 
> ok its hotcopper.




Well if Hotcoppers involved I'll sell now before everyone realises they were involved in ramping it up.


----------



## son of baglimit

and thats fair enough, but todays announcement gives even more argument to their future.


----------



## pacer

"I love it when a plan comes together"......quote-Maxwell Smart.....lol


----------



## scsl

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> and thats fair enough, but todays announcement gives even more argument to their future.



I liked the sound of it - very positive! 

The purchase price, which represents "an EBIT multiple of between 3.5 and 4.5 based on Link Weld's annualised current FY 2007 earnings", is fantastic - considering it is exposed to the fast expanding oil, gas and energy sectors in booming WA. You only need to look at Coles and Rinker not agreeing to takeover bids which were at forward EBIT multiples of above 10 to know that Neptune have got themselves one hell of deal. (Btw, my 'above 10' calculation is very approximate.) Also, "Link Weld currently has annual revenue of $12 million, and upon settlement, is expected to make an immediate contribution to Neptune’s earnings per share." Compare this to Neptune, which made $2.7 million in revenue in the last two financial years!

And the good thing is that like the previous two acquisitions, it isn't likely to receive a bid from a competitor.


----------



## pacer

It's a LOVE STORY....loved it at 40 c and kept buying to 20c.....now it's back to 40c I am in profit......

who said buying on a down trend was bad......NEO was the only on that has stuffed me but I escaped early....all the others like this are winners.....SLA/NWR...ect

I appologise to my fans...._ have been in a change of attitude and NET providers .....IIII"M BACkH!!!!!......and in profit!!!.....lol


SLA FOR MY LIVER>>>>>>WATCH IT FLY AGAIN................

Merry Xmas my friends....
_


----------



## son of baglimit

ok folks - no more 'mr nice guy' from me.

look at the website for linkweld - www.linkweld.com.au

look at projects - look at the list of clients they have
look at the work they did
look at the 'strategy for growth' of lange again and see how linkweld is the greatest acquisition neppy could make for this strategy to be achieved.

current SP weakness is probably final opportunity.
by the time the 2nd qtr figures are released in late january 07, it'll already be too late.


----------



## son of baglimit

and has anyone bothered to go to boardroomradio.com.au yet - listen to nms link for 20/12/06 - interesting.

apache is client for gulf work.

further contracts to be announced in january

coming together very nicely.


----------



## tugga

Whats with the sp drop?

Are people losing faith?


----------



## son of baglimit

yeah - losing faith in their ability to think straight.

just profit takers from the rights issue - to be expected.

for their sake i hope they get back in soon - January is looking like a good month from all reports.


----------



## pacer

Will we fly into blue sky?....go baby go!


----------



## son of baglimit

oops - the brownshirts have been at it again - all that good work gone to waste.

not to worry - ol neppy will take care of itself - nice rises today huh ?

i shall be specific from now on - but as i aint revealing my sources, and arent directly connected to them, i aint got anything to say.

cheers.


----------



## pacer

Still on the upside....I'm liking this more and more..........when will we see a dividend?.....next year maybe?....lol


----------



## Fleeta

Hey SOB, what do you think of todays acquisition announcement?? Looks like you could be right on the money again....but only if they can put it all together, at the moment ol neppy looks like a conglomeration of family business - which is no good unless it can bring them together to create some kind of end-to-end solution hey....time will tell whether that is possible.

$10m revenue and EPS positive in year 1 - sounds like a good deal to me...just as good as linkweld.


----------



## son of baglimit

yep, neppy keeps rising, but i got nothing to share, cos it aint specific enough for the brown shirts.

just keep enjoying the gains - i know i am


----------



## camaybay

Looking at the current chart, there has been 3 positive days and maybe a small adjustment soon. Onward and upward, ggrreeaatt. Are the brown shirts the number crunchers?  :dance: 
DYOR


----------



## pacer

If it is given as an opinion and not a blatent ramp then you can get away with it SOB.....it's all in the wording....so away you SOB.....give us your *opinion.*


----------



## son of baglimit

pacer - you already know my opinion - but cos i cant substantiate anything, for legal reasons, i cant go any further.

proof is in the pudding next week - the quarterly and associated ann's.

have fun


----------



## thidoan

spewing as i didnt buy some. knew this will be a top stock for 07
probably pick some up IF it drops back to the low 40's
anyways goodluck to holders


----------



## son of baglimit

thidoan said:
			
		

> spewing as i didnt buy some. knew this will be a top stock for 07
> probably pick some up IF it drops back to the low 40's
> anyways goodluck to holders




if you are spewing cos you aint gonna get the 50% increase you might have been hoping for, well you are correct - the increase will be different - much different.  

this wont be seeing low 40's again - surprised if it breaks 50 again.

and by open of trade thursday, with the next set of news out, ............well i cant say..............

take it or leave it


----------



## Fleeta

Nice tease baglimit...what happened to not giving an opinion??

I take it Neppy will announce their 2nd qtr cash flow statement, which is due on Wednesday, and what we will see is??? more bleeding of cash?? or maybe some revenues to offset this cash burn?? guess we don't have long to wait!

I think the SP over the past couple of months tells the story itself. In hindsight, it's hard to believe that they offered the SPP at 20c. It was a no brainer!


----------



## son of baglimit

hey fleets good ta hear from ya

you know, the funny thing was the SPP wasnt a bargain - the options were being dumped by person(s) unknown and were MUCH better value at 7-9c - look where they are now - hehehehehe

and opinions - yeah cant help myself - and just trying to help others, as you well remember !!!

cheerio.


----------



## camaybay

SOB (Is that John Wayne talk?) you sure cop a lot of flack! I wish pacer would change his emblem, the way you go tooth and nail wears me out! But the money is in the truth and that will be history by Thursday PM and remembered.

Don't tell me, I'm out of breath.

DYOR


----------



## tugga

ummm where is the rise i was hoping for....


----------



## pacer

Buy some more TUGGA...then the price will rise.....lol

sorry about my Avitar CAMABAY......I'm just hyperactive.....so the girls tell me....lol
146 trades last year....89% hit rate.....


----------



## tugga

Ok how much you want me to buy 20k worth?


----------



## Baussie

Quarterly was as expected, surprised that there was no associated activities update though. Wonder when Lange will begin spruiking the achievements. He was very quiet up until the first two acquisitions and the only activity announced since has been the GOM work. 

He's quoted as saying he'll update things once the 4th acquisition is settled, I assumed this was once he has a 'Complete' understanding of how the 4 acquisitions are going to be integrated into the Neptune umbrella. 

Market sensitive announcements are only going to be anything that is a new achievement, so what hasn't been ticked off yet. IEV work, Aberdeen office coming through with some work, South Africa, Middle East, New Customers? etc... plenty of boxes still to be ticked, but definately on track. 

Without news I see a (healthy) retrace of 5 -10%... I don't want to speculate on what could happen if good, BIG news comes our way. 

I HOLD and am looking to accumulate more.


----------



## son of baglimit

I HOLD and am looking to accumulate more.


yeah good one baussie

im sure your financial advisor will have something to say about that lol


----------



## pacer

Tugga....what would you be happy with as far as the SP goes....check the sell orders in play and take them out till it hits the price you want...lol

Looking to accumulate at 25c again........dreams are free!.....hehe


----------



## son of baglimit

Bigger fish swim into deeper waters 

Wednesday, 7 February 2007
Francine Pennington

STAYING afloat in today's marine service industry is becoming progressively difficult as companies find themselves not only competing for contracts and work, but also staff and skills in an increasingly tight job market.

But a wave of service providers is suddenly discovering the benefits consolidation can bring to help keep their heads above water and expand their businesses both at home and abroad. 

Neptune Marine Services, which has just announced its fourth takeover in six months, is focusing its growth strategy on acquisitions, while Mermaid Marine Australia is merging with P&O Maritime Services to create what it says will be the country's leading marine services company. 

Meanwhile earlier this month, a Norwegian company stepped in with an $85 million takeover deal for one of Australia's leading subsea service providers, Upstream Petroleum. 

Moving on up

Takeovers and mergers are proving to be easiest and fastest way for service providers to move into the international arena, according to Neptune managing director Christian Lange. 

"For us it's about building an integrated portfolio of service providers so we can leverage our participation in greater-sized projects, both in South-East Asia and domestically," he told Petroleum. 

"Consolidation drives economies of scale, it reduces competition and improves a company's ability to move from being a domestic player into an international one."

As well as breaking down geographical boundaries, a new or expanded skills base can also open up new opportunities. 

For instance, Neptune's recent $2.6 million acquisition of Perth-based Allied Diving Services brought with it a swag of opportunities in the blue chip and government areas. 

And even before the takeover was complete, the duo won a joint oil and gas repair project from Apache Energy that Lange said would have been impossible for either company to undertake alone.

Allied agreed, with its principal Colin Murphy saying at the time: "Neptune has supplemented our core strengths, enabling us to take on a project in which we would normally have limited involvement." 

But why the sudden deluge of activity? Lange says one motivator for consolidation in the subsea service industry was the worsening skills and labour shortage. 

"A lot of companies are ripe for consolidation right now and it's a buoyant market we're in," he said. 

"There's also the fact that oil and gas companies are outsourcing a lot more of their non-core activities these days, which is partly due to a lack of people in the industry with the right skills set and right experience, who tend to live within the services sector," he said. 

Meanwhile, Mermaid Marine is also keen to ensure it's not left behind in the race to the top.

Subject to shareholder approval, the company will change its name to P&O Marine, a move that would allow it to leverage business opportunities off one of the best-known brands in the international shipping industry. 

Under the $261 million proposed merger with P&O Maritime, Mermaid would still own about 39.6% of the new company and stay on the Australian Stock Exchange. 

With an annual revenue of about $200 million, the merged company will have over 1300 employees, operate more than 40 directly owned specialist vessels and manage an additional 100 vessels for third parties.

The new company would also have the support of P&O Maritime Services' major shareholder, DP World, in growing the company in Australia and internationally in all business sectors. 

"The merged company has the potential to become a major international player in marine services," DP World chief executive Mohammed Sharaf said. 

Then there's Upstream Petroleum, which expects its takeover by Norway-based oil technology and service group AGR will create a "substantial player" in the Asia-Pacific region. 

"Upstream has been looking for growth opportunities to increase our service offering and grow our market share in the Australian and Asia-Pacific oil and gas services market," managing director Cam Rathie said.

"In deciding to become part of AGR we believe we have found a partner with significant strengths, such as its technology products that will increase the services we can offer our clients, and importantly, with a complementary entrepreneurial and safety-based culture."

For AGR, the transaction is expected to increase demand for its specialist services and technologies throughout Australasia. 

Feeding the top dogs a bone

One thing all of these takeovers or mergers have in common is the aim to keep the targeted company's management team as intact as possible. 

For Upstream, the five founders will stay on in senior management positions: Mermaid's chairman will assume the same position in the new company, while its chief executive/managing director will become an executive director and chief operating officer. The new CEO will be current P&OMS Group managing director Andrew King. 

Neptune has also struck similar arrangements with its takeover targets. There's a very good reason for this and it's not just to keep the top dogs happy, according to Lange. 

"We're very strict in terms of the companies we look at, with current management and leadership of those companies featuring very prominently in our evaluation," he said. 

"It's important for us that a good management team who understands the business is in place to steer the company and drive its expansion."


----------



## Jerstir

Hi all, my 1st post here after stumbling onto this thread whilst researching Neppy a month or so ago after looking for bottom dwellers that have rebounded.  The lines of thinking you guys are showing line up pretty well with my own research so at least I know that if I'm wrong, I've got some pals going down as well.  

I'm a bit concerned at the rate of cash bleed still showing in their 2nd qtr report. I though some revenues from Allied or TDS would have come through in this and am not surprised at the sp dropping at bit presently.. I hedged at 60c with 25% of my holding then bought back in a day later covering brokerage when it seemed stable.  Kinda wished I'd stayed out a bit longer now...

Is there any news anywhere of new business or stuff they are bidding on???


----------



## son of baglimit

theres heaps - it must be soon, and the word is MBL doing some shorting to bring the traders out and their clients in

a great buying opp


----------



## wintermute

Just saw an appendix 3B someone  excercised (at 43.2c) 200,000 Unlisted dec 2010 options... hope we don't see a CDU!! seems a bit premature to be excercising these now, especially with only a (before todays drops) 15c margin....

I nearly parted with my small original parcel that I got at 64c the other day, leaving the rest that I got at 49c (before they went down to 20!) seems it might have been wise if I had  

Tony.


----------



## Hamburg

SOB - you made the prediction on the 29/1/07:
   this wont be seeing low 40's again - surprised if it breaks 50 again.
   and by open of trade thursday, with the next set of news out, ............
   well i    cant say..............
As far as I can see nothing much happened on Thursday, the news that came out was neutral, and at the rate its going we may see 50 very soon.
I'm new to all this trading stuff - so could you explain what you meant by "word is MBL doing some shorting to bring the traders out and their clients in"


----------



## Baussie

Well, the retrace has been slightly more than I suggested, but I have been busy accumulating more. Baggy, FYI - the financial controller loves seeing screenshots with 200% returns   

This has been a *perfect opportunity to buy* as those who consider 100-200% returns adequate are locking in those profits and stepping aside (aka stoplosses) for those who consider 2000% better!   

Market update in the next few months will drive the price to a new high IMO.
Is this one still a sleeping giant or is 2007 the year it stirs...


----------



## tugga

WTF is going on with NMS????


----------



## Jerstir

I think the market is a bit spooked by the cash bleed combined with someone cashing in 200K options a bit early straight after the announcement.

Combine this with Clive L cashing in 500K shares a couple of weeks ago (He probably just wanted $250K to buy a boat for all we know!!) plus a resistance point at 60c....

Kinda hope the slide turns around soon...


----------



## tugga

So do I haha


----------



## Techbuy

> Neptune Marine Services announced that it has signed a letter of intent to acquire Subsea Developments Australia. The company advised further that it will make an upfront payment of $5.5m plus a three year earn-out based on Subseas EBIT performance. Payments by Neptune will consist of 55% cash and 45% Neptune shares. The business is expected to add about $10m in annualised revenue and, upon settlement in FY Q3 will make an immediate contribution to Neptunes earnings per share.




It could have been this that made it have a hickcup?


----------



## blues

Wouldnt have thought so as this was announced to the market in early January. I assume it is just profit takers after NMS having a good run from the SPP price of 20c.

Cheers.


----------



## son of baglimit

whatever it is, my buy button getting worked overtime on NMS today - beeeyootiful.

the buy at 44c and sell at 55c creating a zone


----------



## tugga

Another bad day for NMS it seems.


----------



## Baussie

I was going through the quarterly, trying to decipher what could be considered as the bad news ?

300k revenue for the quarter...
177k R&D offset thanks to the ongoing use of the 2mil govt grant...
More staff payments (extra dive teams/extra work capability?)...
2 Mil in additional assets - 500k of that is cash (thanks to 2 acquisitions...
11 Mil in bank (short term) attracting interest of $42k for quarter...

It's pretty much as I expected for that quarter. The only fault was that there was no Activity update, which if you review October/November/December announcements you will see presentations covering everything you need to know about what Neptune was doing...


----------



## pacer

I think they are saving the activity update for when the next acquistion is completed...creating buying opps for MBL clients....texas holdem.....no cards being shown just yet..lol


----------



## tugga

When is the next acquistion going to be completed?


----------



## pacer

Very soon I'd say...very soon.....don't panic....fruition of this one is not that far away....it should rocket when the next company results come in.,....management are pretty clued up me thinks.....buying oppertunities are showing up again....enjoy!

They hide good results when they want to accumulate for themselves or when the company is in the poo......chances are that we are not in the poo.....2007 will be a goodun for us here.....


----------



## tugga

Lets hope they're hiding great results haha


----------



## son of baglimit

a good read for the uninitiated...................


http://www.neptunems.com/pdfs/Patersons Investment Summary.pdf


----------



## Techbuy

The link from the previous post helps to know a bit more about where they are trying to go.

Looks like a steady earner over time, they are a bit lower this past week (currently $0.475 dropping from $0.60 at the end of Jan) not big vols (317,610 on Friday and 41 trades) but at this price worth having in the holding tank.

I have got some put away for the longer term as they seem to know what they are up to.


----------



## tugga

A long awaited announcement finally.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.caldive.com/scprofile.html

http://www.caldive.com/scservices.html

http://www.caldive.com/sctrackrecord.html - last few paragraphs especially

http://www.caldive.com/history.html

THE NEXT CHAPTER IS HERE - THE FUTURE IS EVERYWHERE


----------



## Techbuy

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> THE NEXT CHAPTER IS HERE - THE FUTURE IS EVERYWHERE




With the success of the work in the Gulf of Mexico, Caldive has to be casting an eye over the value of NMS. Should be well within their budget to take over!


----------



## Baussie

Techbuy said:
			
		

> With the success of the work in the Gulf of Mexico, Caldive has to be casting an eye over the value of NMS. Should be well within their budget to take over!




Not really an intelligent business move unless they were looking at expanding into the Asian market, then they would be looking more towards a company the size of IEV for takeover...

Right now, leasing the technology and partnering with Neptune would keep their investors happier. They recently picked up an $80mil revenue job, their largest ever...and they probably quoted on using more expensive techniques to do the work...their margins would be looking fantastic. Might even be worth buying up some Cal Dive shares knowing that their profit forecasts are out of wack with the savings they will experience....


----------



## son of baglimit

ATTENTION NEPTUNE MARINE HOLDERS


http://www.wallstreetreporter.com/profile.php?id=22845#


LANGE HAD INTERVIEW WITH U.S. GROUP - GOES 10 MINUTES - VERY VERY REVEALING - ENJOY


----------



## Techbuy

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> ATTENTION NEPTUNE MARINE HOLDERS
> 
> 
> http://www.wallstreetreporter.com/profile.php?id=22845#
> 
> 
> LANGE HAD INTERVIEW WITH U.S. GROUP - GOES 10 MINUTES - VERY VERY REVEALING - ENJOY




Good stuff, I have just listened to the interview and it brings NMS in to focus in the US.

It should make a lot of people interested to find out more about NMS and maybe more action on their SP.


----------



## misterS

Yes. Liked how the Wall street interviewer referred to it at the end as "certainly a very compelling story" If the yanks invested the sp would see a bit of action.

The MD made the NMS role of extending life of lots of ageing infrastructure very well, as well as their strategy of moving through acquisitions towards the capacity for integrated construction, maintenance and repair.  
I also wondered whether some larger engineering mob in the US would see NMS as an acquisition prospect, before it gets too big.

Anyone seen any reference to licensing their NEPSYS technology to other operators?


----------



## pacer

A great one for the retirement fund....steady steady gets the job done....

Great management and forward thinking is finaly paying it's way....

I wouldn't want to be in competition with these guys...better off just making a deal on the technology and paying us a % on each job....easy money.


----------



## Out Too Soon

Almost 10% down today, was there something awful in the 1/2 yr accounts or just blame it on the Chinese?


----------



## pacer

Just the chinese thing, don't panic, all is good on this one...I topped up my oppies quite nicely....time to sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Fleeta

Hurry up and get back to $1 already.........will it happen SOB? I like the pace at which management are moving, but show me the money and I will start believing.


----------



## Out Too Soon

Ok then! Crystal Ball time, How much more is that "Chinese thing" gonna affect NMS sp?
That's prob an impossible question, just thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## son of baglimit

the chinese thing - give up on the chinese thing.

certainly lots of 'restraining' of the SP occurring while the all knowing gather as many as they can, before the big one comes.

fleeta - be patient, its not as if you be able to spend it all at once.

well done pacer - like me, see the chance to keep acquiring as the news gets better and better - a spec no longer.


----------



## son of baglimit

anyone else notice the late surge in turnover - the final acq is finalised this friday - and then lange promised news.......


----------



## pacer

Cup and handle formation????

I'd like to see a techies view.

Makes no difference anyway....this is a long term winner in anyones books....

Or a shot term winner after the next financials are relaesed, then GOM work.....easy money in this and am recommending it to my dad who is a touch cautios, and likes long term shares......he still owns bhp shares from 30 years ago.

Accumulated a nice pile of oppies....and just in time me thinks.....


----------



## misterS

Ann regarding biggest GOM job won - modest response - up 3c, but probably needs the next activity/financial reports to show the integration / end to end strategy is being successfully managed to really hit its straps.

Next 6-12 months should be great if these demonstrate the company is achieving its goals.  Don't see any need for a sudden sp surge on news of one, or even a succession of great new jobs until the books show they are in full control of their significant expansion.  

They took over unlisted companies - who didn't have to sell - to complement their existing strengths but most of all to properly leverage their NEPSYS advantage over the competition.

The basic story lured me, and would have the first time round probably, if i had been aware of it, but if a series of the accounts and financial reports show the potential is in the throes of being realised this time - this should promote significant sp improvement over the next year.  

If they do successfully integrate and engage projects for big industry players, on the strength of this, it would be logical to then expect stages of further significant expansion.


----------



## son of baglimit

just wondering - is the world watching?

have any of you read the announcements?

have you put them on your watchlist?

have you seen the trends?

do you care?

if not, why do you buy shares?

see no ramping joe


----------



## pacer

Accumulating, rubbing hands together, keeping quiet to accumulate cheaper.

Bag is nearly full..... then I'll start ramping....lol


----------



## pacer

OOPS....I just stuffed it and so did you Bags....breaking out and I'm in for more next week....but it'll be too expensive....not.


----------



## son of baglimit

the only thing ive stuffed is my bag - IT IS CHOCKERS - theres just no more room - so i just have to sit back and groan under the weight of all this paper, gloat at my entry prices, and say SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

i ramp this stock FOR A REASON.


----------



## Baussie

son of baglimit said:


> the only thing ive stuffed is my bag - IT IS CHOCKERS - theres just no more room - so i just have to sit back and groan under the weight of all this paper, gloat at my entry prices, and say SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.
> 
> i ramp this stock FOR A REASON.




Ahhh baggy, when I think of you I think of $

I was reviewing my entry prices also... 

$1.43NMS (ouch) patiently held, then did some fancy footwork and switched over with some $0.11NMSO, followed shortly after by some $.079NMSO thanks to some more fancy paper shuffling while the wife wasn't watching, bought some more on the way up $0.14NMSO, then some more at $0.34NMSO, then some more at $0.30NMSO, and a final average in the low teens!

Now I'm sitting back happy with my holdings and enjoying the 'I told you so' gloat to the wife....ah, happiness at last!

No need to ramp this stock, it is going about it's business and you'd have to be blind not to see what this will be come 2010...


----------



## son of baglimit

ahhh deception - the quickest way to happiness - as long as she dont find out lol.

$1.43 baussie  - i only thort idiots bought when it was at those levels.....oh yeah i SOLD to idiots at those levels. nice buying since though hey !!!!

as mentioned in other forums, ol neppy is no longer driven by fanciful rumours and the promise of massive earnings spread amongst a few eager shareholders - its now fast becoming a MBL backed multinational with a vast client base to draw revenue from, to expand the business even further and eventually start giving back the profits to its beloved shareholders.

it will almost be a shame to have to exercise them in 2010 - but its medicine i can take - bring it on.


----------



## misterS

cut it out you two - just until Friday ...want to buy more on Thursday...


----------



## Baussie

Doctorj - 5 posts in and I'm already ramping...

Ok, I admit the blue chip alert was going a little too far.

I guess I have to provide explanation as to why I think this without actually saying it, I just hope everyone can interpret it correctly;

The potential of this stock is yet to be rated by any means, this is a huge industry that contains many of the BIGGEST ($) companies in the world. Some of the figures for IRM expenditure for just the Australian region clears $40billion - actually I think Western Australia was budgeted for $20Billion alone?? (Can anyone confirm that for me? Otherwise I will tonight)

Neptune has got a growth plan well underway with Lange at the helm, the team are scoring runs, BIG runs - they just won their BIGGEST contract to date! They now run an IRM company that is able to cover ALL client requirements and the NEPSYS technology greatly reduces their margins over the competitor solutions. They seem to be forming a strong partnership with international IRM companies that dominate the Gulf of Mexico (Cal-dive).

It's all positive and the rise of Neptune has only just begun - mark my words.

As per my previous post, I own NMSO.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.wsw.com/webcast/jr5/dvr/

this is audio of a CAL DIVE presentation done late last month. it goes 37 mins.
the 1st 15 mins sums up who CAL DIVE is and where they are going. very impressive - they will be going places in the coming years, and NMS are with them.
the next 10 mins is financials.
then follows a Q & A session - very informative.

NMS are not mentioned by name. several references are made to australia, one point specifically being 'significant barriers to entry' in the australian market, namely working with the diving unions. their fraser diving acquisition assists this, but further links are obvious - NMS being a likely partner.

on the caldive.com website, there is mention of them getting their largest ever contract, worth $80M. in this audio they named TAIPAN (what it sounded like) as the client - i was unable to locate anything regarding such a company - maybe someone else can listen & do the research.


----------



## Matto300

Just announced a trading halt pending the release of an announcement.

Anyone have any idea what this could relate to? I'm hoping they follow their recent trend with regards to positive news!!!


----------



## pacer

It' be either a big contract, a capital raising to buy another company, or a takeover offer by Cal Dive....IMO


----------



## misterS

Saw someone speculate a placement...with cal dive - thought that was a good mixture of the elements in play.


----------



## pacer

From todays financial review apparently....someone let it slip or they are just guessing.......



Neptune marine services is believed to be raising $34m from investors as it lifts the pace of acquisitions under chief executive Christian Lange. 

 As Neptune's share price chart shows, the company is in a sweet spot as it expands globally in the field of servicing and repairing of offshore oil platforms in regions such as the Gulf of Mexico.

 At least one of the two acquisitions Neptune is poised to announce is in the US, and market observers expect the deals to be substantially earnings accretive.

 In fact, expectations that Neptune will earn about 4.5c a share next year are likely to be lifted to around 6c a share.  

 As with its previous capital raising, Neptune is likely to use Patersons Securities to raise the funds at 60c a share. Realising the funds shouldn't be a problem after the performance of the last raising and the markets high regard for the mining services group. 

 The acquisitions are said to have been struck around 10 times earnings and follow Neptune's recent acquisition of Link Weld Engineering and the securing of a second major repair job on behalf of oil companies operating in the Gulf of Mexico. 

 Lange has even attracted Macquarie Bank as a major shareholder.  The bank holds a hefty stake of 24.7%.


----------



## son of baglimit

all the clues are in the last sentence - good relationships are hard to find.


----------



## Techbuy

They have gone from a trading halt to suspended.

They were at $0.765 on the trading halt and before the suspension.

Something big?


----------



## pacer

NMS has been contacted...expect news next tuesday, and expect it to be good.


----------



## Sounda

I'm rather new to investing in shares and I bought some NMS on the basis of doing some research on the company. And I must say I'm rather happy with the investment at the moment. 
I was wondering if someone could expalin the NMSO deal to me. Prior to the current suspension they were quoted at $0.56. If I buy some options what does this actually mean?
Sound like a beginner I know but one can never learn without asking.

I hope the trading halt and suspension mean good news.


----------



## pacer

Plenty of threads to find out that sort of info Sounda.

In 2010 these options expire...just before then you would either sell them or have to pay 20c (exercise price, which doesnt necessarily mean all oppies are 20c) per oppie to NMS, and they then become normal shares in NMS. This is what exercising your options basically means. If you fail to sell or convert your oppies by the exircise date date you loose all your oppies with no comeback.

Buying options is a way to leverage your position so you don't have to fork out so much $$ to get the same/similar price gains, compared to the same amount of shares...

Try typing in the words option or exercise or something similar in the search bar and see what you come up with......even go to the library and find a book like "trading for dummies" or similar....it'd definitely be worth your while....and when you get mega rich send me bottle of Jim Beam....lol

PS ther's ven threads for newbies and check out the chat room.


----------



## pacer

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6191

Have a go mate and don't be shy


----------



## son of baglimit

sound advice pacer - you should be doing ok with these by now huh ?

the nmso options.......a quick summary of why to buy them.

NMS - you did the research, and bought cos you like the company....good.
how far do you think they can go ? if you think a few percent per year, slow growth but certain future - buy the shares and be done with it.
if you think they are going to explode (i do, but im not allowed to ramp) then consider instead buying the options. yes they give you the leverage, but heres how. 
NMS now 74.5 - imagine in 2 years time they are $2 - a gain of 168%. done well.
NMSO now 56 - imagine with SP at $2, NMSO should be approx $1.80 - a gain of 221%. done better.
the options allow 2 things to occur - either you get to have a bigger holding for the same $ amount of investment OR you dont need to pump as much in for the same level of investment. THEN...........
if you sell prior to exercising you simply walk away with the bigger profit compared to buying shares OR
you exercise them (at a further cost of 20c each, hence the difference in price) and have got your fully paid shares, which unlike the options, allow you to receive divs, participate in rights issues etc etc - oh yeah and vote.

ive been putting every cent i could find into the oppies since they began a heavy slide in mid 2006, and continued till they bottomed prior to the rights issue in late 2006 - and also topped up during the madness that was the chinese market crash.

loving every minute of it.....so much more to come from ol neppy.


----------



## Plasmapark

Speaking of Neppie oppies, (if thats not Aussie I don't know what is) is anyone aware if it's possible to trade off market while the shares are suspended??


----------



## Baussie

Plasmapark said:


> Speaking of Neppie oppies, (if thats not Aussie I don't know what is) is anyone aware if it's possible to trade off market while the shares are suspended??




Hmmm, I wonder if you could try an Ebay auction if your trying to sell... I'd be keeping an eye on that sale.

If this involves a US company as suggested by the AFR, this will be very big news.


----------



## Plasmapark

Sorry Baussie....I'm much more interested in purchasing.
I also spoke with the company (as I'm told many have) and, it's sounding all good.


----------



## tony montana

Can someone tell me why neptunes web site wont open up?


----------



## misterS

Try neptunems.com


----------



## DOUGLAS QUADE

Does any one know how long they are allowed to halt trading for?


----------



## son of baglimit

they are currently 'suspended'- and can be for as long as they want - but they WILL be announcing all the details tuesday 24/4.


----------



## DOUGLAS QUADE

And how do you know that?


----------



## son of baglimit

that seems to be the consensus in other forums - from folk who have been accurate with details before.


----------



## Sounda

A few previous posts say they have contacted NMS and the news will be out Tuesday and it will be good. 2 Q's given this

1. Is it likely that the company would give out this info? Placating share holder anxiety during a trading suspension would seem pointless.
2. Whatever it is, what could possibly take so long? Capital raising - they have done that before so would have docs and procedures down pat! Take over - simple enough, why the delay of a week?

Confusing - but I'm hoping it's going to be positive


----------



## Sounda

Just on the question of suspension - I notice in the news today that Beconsfield Mines have just been returned to trading status one year after their suspension following the mine collapse in Tassy.


----------



## woywoy

Just to clarify, a member of another forum contacted NMS on Wednesday.  Kim Hogg, the company secretary, returned his call and he was informed that the announcement would be next Tuesday.  

If the AFR article is accurate, raising $30m would not be something you can do in the space of a day.  There are presentations, promotions etc to try and encourage the investors.   Last time when they used Patersons, they did promotional presentations in Sydney, Melbourne and Perth, so yes, I can certainly see why they need a week for it.


----------



## Sounda

Pacer

I would be happy to send you a bottle of Bullit as opposed to Beam when "... I get rich"
Thanks for your advice.
I'm thinking I might pick up a swag of nms options.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...844-C62C-4073-80FD-82A6AE4F3558}&siteid=yhoof

food for thought when understanding this industry - market becoming hungry for similar companies.

bring on tuesday


----------



## Holdon

Hi new to this site but have held these for a few months.

NMS made the front page of the business section in The West Australian.

The capital raising is expected to consist of a $30,000,000 placement to which is apparently heavily supported and a $4,000,000 rights issue pitched at 60c the new businesses are supposed to add $20,000,000 a year in revenue, the deals "2 of" will be paid for with cash and an issue of sharesto the value of $40,000,000 the companys are believed to be US diving comanies based in the Gulf of Mexico.

If the share price rise on the back of previous acquisitions is anything to go by then we can expect further rises I guess, even with the dilution, and hopefully Maquarie Bank has little to do with the cap raising or they would have too much control here I reckon.


----------



## emu2

On Watch list about 12 months ago. Got my feet wet about 6 months ago now happy to be swimming. Could get to Rotnest?


----------



## Sounda

While stating that I was relatively new to shares the other day (property not so) I have some questions for the forum.
When NMS keeps going to the market, assuming holdon was right with the detail from the west, for additonal cash, is this good business practice? The following thoughts come to mind.
1. A business that keeps asking for cash from the market is in a vulnerable position because it basically demonstrates that their revenue stream is not flash.
2. Shouldn't "bolt on" acquisitions be consolidated onto the books and produce revenue to show a return on equity? Otherwise the deck of cards can look shakey - yes? 
3. When most bigger companies take over smaller competitors their share price and expected revenues normally drop as a result of the costs of integration of the new busines into the existing one.

I know this forum is not for ramping and I assume by definition, the opposite of ramping. I'm not trying to either talk the SP up or down but I have wondered about the unseen costs of such an aggressive expansion program. 

I'm on board for the NMS ride but I can't help but to keep casting a critical eye across the most recent events.

I read somewhere that the market is a bit like the Lord - it helps those who help themselves but doesn't forgive those who know not what they do.

Intrested in your thoughts - particularly baglimit.


----------



## Sounda

Pacer

Many thanks for your message - tried to reply but it didn't work.

Sounda


----------



## Baussie

Sounda said:


> While stating that I was relatively new to shares the other day (property not so) I have some questions for the forum.
> When NMS keeps going to the market, assuming holdon was right with the detail from the west, for additonal cash, is this good business practice? The following thoughts come to mind.
> 1. A business that keeps asking for cash from the market is in a vulnerable position because it basically demonstrates that their revenue stream is not flash.
> 2. Shouldn't "bolt on" acquisitions be consolidated onto the books and produce revenue to show a return on equity? Otherwise the deck of cards can look shakey - yes?
> 3. When most bigger companies take over smaller competitors their share price and expected revenues normally drop as a result of the costs of integration of the new busines into the existing one.
> 
> I know this forum is not for ramping and I assume by definition, the opposite of ramping. I'm not trying to either talk the SP up or down but I have wondered about the unseen costs of such an aggressive expansion program.
> 
> I'm on board for the NMS ride but I can't help but to keep casting a critical eye across the most recent events.
> 
> I read somewhere that the market is a bit like the Lord - it helps those who help themselves but doesn't forgive those who know not what they do.
> 
> Intrested in your thoughts - particularly baglimit.




The one worry I have is we haven't had any chance to see how the integration of the previous 4 companies are going. Having said that, the acquisitions are all earning and successful in their own right, and retaining management, well, you'd expect them to be very happy with their own positions and willing to continue to make themselves richer. Nothing should be different with these 2 new companies.

This should leave no gaps now in what we can do, you'd expect NMS to be approaching contracts with a very competitive offering and winning them.

Still early days in the whole scheme of this growth plan, but I expect the numbers are going to be impressive if I am patient.


----------



## Holdon

http://tri-surv.com/index.html 

www.usunderwaterservices.com

These appear to be the hot favorites for the acquisitions.

It appears the placement may already be over subscribed with 4 instos clamoring for a slice, which is virtually unheard of.


----------



## popeye

Hi neppie share holders, Its great to be aboard the ship.
I think we are all on a good thing with neptune and we should all be happy with what we have and what we are going to get.
When the announcement is released it may go either way but short/long term I think our nest will be that little bit more comfortable. I have read other threads and like your comments.
New to this so go easy on the replies.


----------



## madcabbie

:iagree:
If the anticipated capital raising is to fund earnings positive acquisitions, then I for one feel more comfortable with that than massive borrowings.  Seems like a good strategy - bolt on immediate earnings.  Agreed that it will put more paper on the market, but, if what Lange has said already about only paying a sensible price in terms of return on capital, it sounds good to me.  Hope the ann. coming tomorrow as suggested.


----------



## son of baglimit

THIS IS WHAT I CALL A PRE-POST

told ya

hehehehe


----------



## Baussie

son of baglimit said:


> THIS IS WHAT I CALL A PRE-POST
> 
> told ya
> 
> hehehehe




Geez talk about getting in early... what do you reckon about 5 or 10% retrace, would that be pushing my luck?


----------



## Sounda

Sob or Holdon or indeed anyone!!

I would be interested in your thoughts on where the SP might go after tomorrow and what reasons you might have for your thoughts.

I've retraced this whole thread and spent a number of hours reading the posts dating all the way back to 2004, just as a part of my overall research on NMS. On the whole you have been very positive towards "ol neppy" (there was the one time you called it a dog but I grabbed the date of the post and went to a price chart and saw why. There was small article in AFR Smart Investor last November. That's the one that got my attention. Particularly the estimated expenditure on IRM going forward.

I can't believe you guys have been tracing this thing since 2004. That's a dedication I think I need to develop. Or not perhaps? Anyway look forward to your comment.


----------



## Holdon

If any of the last acquisitions are anything to go by then SP should go well.

A retrace is a buying opportunity if you ask me, and I have some funds ready for the offer, as I always do with these.

Try the live chat link in the top RH corner for fun, if there's anyone there.


----------



## bigdog

Three ASX ANN today

SP up 8.5 cents this morning
NMS  0.83 0.085  11.41%  106,778 shares $87,161 
24-Apr 10:10:11 AM 

24-04-2007 09:58 AM  NMS  To acquire US Underwater Services  
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070424/pdf/3122nwhw9bd900.pdf

24-04-2007 09:50 AM  NMS  To acquire Tri-Surv Geomatics  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00714016

24-04-2007 09:50 AM  NMS  Acquisitions and capital raising  
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070424/pdf/3122ngp2xkgr04.pdf


----------



## Bazmate

So NMS has come out of trading suspension just to be put on a trading halt....


----------



## Holdon

Where Bazmate? in Australia or overseas?.......


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.subseawork.com/job_details.php?query_string=b3a78199b6af866e506d8ab5b89a7ea3b1

“THE GODS OF UNDERWATER WELDING!”
www.neptunems.com
CURRENTLY HIRING:
> 12 X COMMERCIAL DIVER WELDERS 
> 2 X PROJECT SUEPERVISORS; 
> 2 X LIFE SUPPORT TECHNICIANS. 
Neptune Marine Services is a Perth based company specialising in integrated engineering from seafloor to surface. Neptune has recently expanded our service offering with global partnerships and multi-national acquisitions and to meet our project demands we are now looking to embark on a significant recruitment drive. 
BENEFITS OF WORKING WITH NEPTUNE MARINE SERVICES

> Unbelievable Salaries! This would undoubtedly have to be the highest paid industry in Australia;
> Project Performance Bonuses

> Free NEPSYS (Dry Underwater Weld) Training
> All accommodation/ flights and travel plans for projects paid for and co-ordinated for your ease.
> Career Development Plans for all staff
THE ROLES:
1. COMMERCIAL DIVERS for OFFSHORE PROJECTS: 
BEST RATES IN THE INDUSTRY….Australian Rates paid for skilled Commercial Divers to be a part of our offshore projects! 
> $1140 Australian per day PLUS
> Superannuation PLUS 
> Free NEPSYS training PLUS 
> NEPSYS Daily Bonus PLUS 
> Completion of Project Bonus PLUS
> Depth and other applicable allowances plus 
> All flights/ accommodation/ Visa organisation and travel bookings plus
> All your Certifications and Training Paid - Free training!!!! 
Must be willing to work on a range of global offshore projects and become a part of our pool of preferred commercial divers for long term, high paid projects – build a good relationship with us now and we will always look after you – MUST HAVE Coded Welding Qualifications, Proven Experience and ADAS Part 3.
2. OFFSHORE CO-ORDINATORS – SUPERVISORS, MECHANICAL TECHNICIANS COMMERCIAL DIVERS AND LIFE SUPPORT TECHNICIANS
Australian Rates paid for all of these Project Management/ Supervisory and Life Support Technician roles. All candidates must have up-to-date passports, be willing to go offshore, must have all relevant certifications and proven experience on similar offshore projects. All must be familiar with Underwater Welding Projects.


----------



## son of baglimit

ok now the fun begins..........

after the moderately generous allocations of shares to the owners of the various acquisitions at heavily reduced prices, we now have the usual allocations of increased directors fees, and more significantly, millions of options granted to mr lange, naturally dependant on a shareholder vote.
at this point in time i can envisage there being absolutely no doubt the allocations being approved - and i must say, deservedly so. however, how will the shareholders feel towards such an allocation if :

NMS go back into their shell and refuse to keep the shareholders updated on developments or

NMS next quarterly report, due monday, doesnt impress current holders, or more importantly, potential holders.

food for thought. 

mr lange - a favour - stay around til 2017 and exercise these new options then - if NMS go anywhere near where most of us expect them to, it'd be a nice early retirement present.


----------



## son of baglimit

could anyone with inside knowledge please provide the reasons for the large cross trades that have occurred this week - 3M, 2.5M, 1.5M last 3 days.

just curious

no theories - just fact please.


----------



## Holdon

More importantly what do you make of it baglimit?

Are the boys giving themselves too big a pat on the back, or are we about to see a good company go to the moon?

Hmmmm....possibly a bit of greed or a bit of optimism....let's see


----------



## Techbuy

The NMS website is not that easy to find so here it is for those that want to see what they are up to commercially.
http://www.neptunems.com/
The only other one I found was off Commsec and Google was this one that is a dead end.
WWW.NEPTUNEUNDERWATERWELDING.COM.AU.


----------



## Holdon

I tried to get the cameras going on their site and after 3 hours of downloading it went blank, I suspect they have a 1960's type server, and it's time to upgrade the site or rent/buy a decent server. It's just not on if they expect us to invest, they could at least spend $1-2k on a new server or rent one for $25 per week. 
well,........ to not even have a decent server is sad and pathetic for a company of this size!

NOT HAPPY!

I want to see NEPSYS in action!

I own lot's of NMSO and a few NMS


----------



## son of baglimit

normally the video works fine - just try again.

and dont be too quick to bag them.

why has it taken you this long to want to view it ?


----------



## son of baglimit

an amazing piece of generosity ?

OR

an attempt by the inventor / largest individual shareholder to escape his shareholding at a maximum price ?

which is it ??

who has ever heard of a director sell a large % of their holding to institutional investors, purely to satisfy their want of shares.

thoughts please.

me - im stunned.


----------



## Holdon

Well Baglimit I would have to say it's new and unusual, but if I was was a broke old boilermaker one day and a millionaire the next, sort of, I'd be tempted to sell a few and take a well deserved break and sit back and enjoy the ride a bit more, especially if I had worked my butt off for a few years...perhaps stress is playing games with his life, and the excitement is overwhelming.

Institutional buyers are 25% over booked....a deal must have been done behind the scenes with them and him and he would have sold in parcels for an average of plenty. I believe still, do you, that we are on a winner and, in holding, it's just a matter of watching our baby turn into a giant.

NMS should have enough earnings to fund more acquisitions along the way and increase share value, which is better than any dividend as the SP rises, because SP rise will be much more than any dividend we could receive from current earnings, after all it was $1.50 on hype before the tragic fall.

I'm sure that Lange knows what he's doing and this will be forgotten soon. I'm not in it for short term gains anyway. Long term I'm hoping for a blue-chip company with worldwide acceptance.

Don't panic my friend, there's a bundle of cash at the end of the NMS rainbow.


----------



## Sounda

Don't know if anyone saw the article in the May AFR Smart Investor? Looked alright - same stuff really but still a good profile of old neppy.

I'm watching the price on the options might grab some more if they slide a little more.


----------



## Plasmapark

Well, well, well....Mr langley gone...no wonder he was offloading his shares.
Be interesting to see what the next turn of events will be in the Neppy saga.
Hopefully more upturn in the price, as I'm sure there will be.


----------



## Holdon

Obviously a conflict of interests in NMS, and and agreement that his time was done on his great invention, Clive was never management material, just an old boilermaker that needed a holiday before he made the funny farm, or got to old to enjoy success IMO.

IMO the stress was over come by a great fishing trip, but I bet he buys back some within the next 6 months, and the 1.9 mill shares were picked up ;off market; and now he has some dollars to trade in and out and be happy he made an impact on the world of oil and gas, a really good one,.

I will keep holding because it is a superb share to own into the future of NMS.


----------



## Holdon

Article in WA Business News - May 17 - Featured 4 companies under heading Acquisition Strategy lifts mid-caps' revenues....

The part of the article that related to Neptune is

"The changes at Neptune Marine have been even more dramatic.

When chief executive Christian Lange joined the company early last year, it had some interesting underwater welding technology but minimal revenue and no profits.

Neptune has since acquired six businesses that allow it to deliver a range of sub-sea engineering and maintenance services to the oil and gas industry, and is forecasting annual revenue of $58 million and a net profit of $12.5 million next year."


Then this on the same page - interview with Lange

"Most companies pursue acquisitions so they can accelerate their growth and build on their existing business; Neptune Marine was different.

Managing director Christian Lange says Neptune has effectively used acquisitions to create a business.

He joined Neptune early last year, nearly two years after it floated on the Australian Securities Exchange.

Mr Lange, who previously worked for global oil and gas technology company Schlumberger in New York, said he was attracted by the enthusiasm of company founder Clive Langley, who was passionate about its core underwater welding technology.

“But what was clear was that they didn’t actually have a business, what they had was a technology,” Mr Lange said. “For me it was obvious that you needed to create a business that the technology could support, not the other way around.”

Neptune has completed six acquisitions, enabling it to offer a range of sub-sea engineering services to the oil and gas industry.

He emphasised that the takeovers were a means to an end, not an end in themselves.

“Neptune in its original form was really an R&D company; we wanted to change R&D to service delivery and clearly acquisitions were the easiest way to acquire the businesses, the cash flow and the growth profile and knit them together into an integrated business,” Mr Lange said.

He said he spent several months developing the strategy, which included strengthening Neptune’s board and talking to potential customers about the kind of services they wanted and how they could be delivered.

Corporate advisory firm Mainsheet Corporate and stockbroker Patersons Securities, which managed its capital raisings, both played a big part in the company’s growth.

Mr Lange said he only pursued acquisition opportunities where there was a close alignment on strategy and vision and on corporate culture.

All of the companies bought by Neptune wanted to grow and offer more services to their clients, but were unable to do so on their own. "

*It's all go now I guess.*


----------



## son of baglimit

great article holdon - gives some insight into langes thought processes after he came on board.

and while clives departure is met with initial shock, his influence is overwhelming - primarily through the 'technology', but as we will find, his vision in bringing lange into the fold.

it would be interesting to know what made clive seek out lange specifically.


----------



## Holdon

*Like I said...I'd love to play in Clive's  back shed, and he will have free access to 5 of Perth's best companies, if he needs anything, at any time...including the odd apprentice....that would make extremely happy....I love training apprentices too....they are the future of Australia....

What would Howard know about that anyway...vote Labor....oops.....*



Sorry I'm new to this site if size of words turn out a bit wierd...


----------



## uptrend

Hi all, just received my NMS entitlements letter, I am totally new to shares, but I'd like to know is (bank)cheque the only option I have to pay for the new shares?? On the form I notice there's 2 spaces for BSB and account number, does this mean I can do it via direct debit as well? There's just a lot of hassle to get the bank cheque done (not to mention the fee) for me that's all.

cheers


----------



## emu2

Just send in your ordinary cheque. If your new to this I suspect it will be the 1st of many. Don't forget to sell some shares when in profit. Banking them or crediting your a/c. is much more fun. cheers! >e.


----------



## Sounda

I'm not sure if anyone has seen this little piece on Neppy if not then it makes o'k reading. Any ideas on the recent price fall - are we just drifting in the doldrums while the rights issue is underway? 

_"NEPTUNE Marine Services is not a company that allows the seagrass to grow under its flippers. By the end of June, the Perth-headquartered service company will have completed its sixth takeover in 12 months and consolidated its move from the local area into the international arena, including the big pond that is the Gulf of Mexico. By RICK WILKINSON


Along the way, Neptune has grown from a small underwater welding business into a mid-size company with a diverse range of subsea and marine inspection, repair and maintenance services.

The most recent moves include the acquisition of North American commercial diving contractor US Underwater Services (USUS), which is based in Dallas, Texas and operates mainly in the Gulf of Mexico and of Tri-Surv, a Perth-based specialist hydrographic surveying company with operations in Western Australia and New Zealand.

Neptune managing director Christian Lange expects the USUS deal to be completed during the first couple of weeks of June and the Tri-Surv acquisition by the beginning of July.

"The US buy, in particular, is an important step for us," he said.

"The number of platforms, both large and small, along with pipelines and other infrastructure in the Gulf of Mexico is enormous, so it's an obvious market and a very appropriate place for us to establish our technology."

Lange is referring to Neptune's unique underwater dry welding technique that is at the centre of the company's service offering and expertise.

Invented by Clive Langley, the company's first managing director, it was developed over a 10-year period in the 1990s to a point where it became a commercial proposition.

Neptune was incorporated in mid-2003 to acquire Langley's patents and intellectual property rights and then listed on the ASX in 2004.

"The company was established as an underwater welding service business, but it was also set up to continue the research and development work and, in a sense, that R&D is still going on because there are always new frontiers," Lange said.

"For instance, at the moment there is a pressure limitation where the divers can only operate to around 30m. The technology itself can be used in deeper waters and our next aim is to create a system where divers can work down to 100m of water."

Lange describes the technique as one of setting up a small dry habitat or chamber immediately around the area to be welded.

"The diver and most of the equipment are external to this chamber, which is just large enough for the welding rod to work effectively.

"We use special coated welding rods that can be taken down to the job in the wet and then poked through a pouch to perform the operation.

"The nearest analogy I can make is the reverse of the pouch surrounding a car's gear stick, where the gear stick is the welding rod and the diver is outside the pouch looking in through viewing windows.

"The habitat remains dry, is kept at positive pressure and is heated using inert gas."

Lange says dry welding is far superior to wet welding because the latter produces a brittle, poorer quality job caused by gases (particularly hydrogen from the surrounding seawater) trapped in the weld itself.

There is another underwater dry weld technique called a hyperbaric system where temporary chambers large enough to include the diver and his equipment are built around the job and the work is completed as if it were on dry land.

But Lange says this is very costly and time-consuming compared to Neptune's system. 

The company's sudden spurt of growth from its initial business of supplying welding services to the naval and marine industries dates more or less from Lange's appointment as managing director in February 2006.

Born in Trinidad, he migrated to Australia with his family in 1973 at the age of six and was educated in Perth. 

A petroleum engineer, he spent 17 years with international well services group Schlumberger, rising through the ranks to become a vice-president based in New York before returning to Perth to join Neptune.

Neptune's management agreed that while naval and marine work was a good niche to retain, the offshore oil and gas industry also offered plenty of scope for expansion and diversity.

"We formed a strategy that called for accelerated growth to quickly attain a critical mass as well as broaden the focus and establish an expanded geographic footprint," Lange said.

"The way we have done that is to target private companies with specific areas of expertise, make the takeover moves and, above all, retain the employees in the final mix.

"The idea has always been to keep the managers of the merged or takeover target and we aim to continue building our business via friendly overtures.

"This approach has worked well and given us the opportunity to acquire some of the best people in their fields."

In fact, Neptune is not interested in proceeding if a takeover target opposes the deal because it wants the personnel as well as the client base.

Once the USUS and Tri-Surv acquisitions have gone through, Neptune will have reached a staff level of close to 300.

Total outlay for these two companies is $53 million, which will be part funded by a $30 million institutional share placement.

In the Tri-Surv deal, Neptune has signed a letter of intent proposing payment of $16.7 million upfront (comprising 70% cash and 30% Neptune shares) plus a three-year earn-out based on Tri-Surv's pre-tax earnings performance.

In the USUS case, the purchase price is approximately $26 million, including $7 million of assumed debt – a multiple of 5.5 times estimated 2007 pre-tax earnings, depreciation and amortisation.

Lange says Neptune plans to keep the USUS office in Dallas as the Gulf of Mexico hub of operations.

The four earlier takeovers – Subsea Developments, Link Weld, Allied Diving Services and Territory Diving Services – have all been Australian companies. 

Now Neptune plans to expand further on the international front.

"We have a business development consultant in Europe on the lookout for companies that could give us an inroad into areas like the North Sea," Lange said.

He is well aware of the competition in the offshore service market worldwide, but says Neptune has no intention of going head-to-head with major service companies such as Brown & Roots and Kelloggs.

Rather he sees Neptune's role as supporting these majors.

"Our idea is to occupy the middle space in the offshore services sector that has traditionally been dominated by the private companies and not really favoured by the majors because there is little incentive for them in this area," he said.

"So far there has been a favourable reaction from the people in companies we have acquired as well as from their clients. Our plan is make the future more of the same."_


----------



## misterS

- I think temporarily in the doldrums is a fair enough description, but a wind is approaching. (If the recent nautical poster spots your reference to the "doldrums" we may see another burst of seafaring analogies - which I enjoy) 

The current placement is at 60cents, and follows a good rise, so I'm not surprised by a little fade.  I expect the more hard-headed to wait a bit longer for the incontrovertible demonstration that the integration and growth plan is succeeding - and this really means seeing the big bucks appearing in the books - before Neptune's sails really fill.

Lange had some positive remarks made about him, a bit early on I thought, but he has since struck me as a very capable guy who seems to have an excellent strategic sense.  I'm impressed and excited by the sheer scope of his vision for NMS and its recent acquisitions and I expect NMS to be quite rewarding to holders.

But still, it should be a relatively slow burn at first, keeping pace with the gradual accumulation of proof of concept.  Once it has that, things should speed up quite a bit as the price premium is so much better with the larger jobs NMS will land - and the reputation they should develop.


----------



## Plasmapark

Now....todays news is just what the Doctor ordered.
It was just a matter of time before Neppy released some inspiring news....expect to see lots more in the future, accompanied by rises in the share price.
GO NEPPY!!!!


----------



## Sounda

Yep nice little 11.35% change in price today. Kicking myself I didn't buy more yesterday when the price was around the 70c mark
Still can't complain with today's little jump. Hope it sticks.
I'm with you plasmapark GO NEPPY you good thing
Where to from here?


----------



## Bazmate

Neptune got another nice write up in the Criterion (The Australian) this morning: http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,21817313-23634,00.html
His closing statement is a little more realistic towards perhaps a drawdown after such a jump yesterday..

Baz
Not a holder, but thinking about it...


----------



## son of baglimit

todays AFR had a brilliant article (pg29), and i hear that an audio recording of the egm will available soon on neptunems.com

this is getting too easy


----------



## Baussie

Wow... I expect a whole lot more action leading up to the EOQ/EOY reports.

'only just scratched the surface....'

I love it!


----------



## son of baglimit

damn baussie - i was wondering how long it was gonna be before ANYONE posted on this thread despite the recent leaps it has taken.

clearly, despite all the recent action, it just isnt on enough watchlists yet.

i guess all the genius traders here are happy for the funds to snap them all up and leave those same traders merely wishing they'd taken notice when they were priced much lower.

its all too easy.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.smh.com.au/news/business...1183833769286.html?page=fullpage#contentSwap2

all about performance of various funds last 12 months.

and the relevant para's :

Companies that have done well for the fund this year include Neptune Marine Services and AED Oil.

Carter says Neptune is exporting new underwater dry welding technology, which will generate massive time and cost savings for repairs of gas platforms. Macquarie bought the stock on a price-earnings multiple of just four; it is now trading at a conservative 13.

its so easy


----------



## emu2

Just hang on . This should become a bottom of drawer stock! We will eventually get "Divvies"! Ciao > e.


----------



## son of baglimit

forget the bottom of the drawer - im putting my chess statement in a frame and proudly showing the world how i made my fortune.

this is so easy.


----------



## Kat82

son of baglimit said:


> forget the bottom of the drawer - im putting my chess statement in a frame and proudly showing the world how i made my fortune.
> 
> this is so easy.




Hi baglimit,

I wonder whether you have a target price for this one, say by end 2007?  Or is this something to hold for longer term?


----------



## Baussie

The Dec2007 price depends on;
a) Lange overestimating/meeting/underestimating his EPS forecast (my tip is that he is being overly conservative - new guy wants to keep expectations low, and over deliver)... 
b) Integration(any issues experienced or are the acquired companies melding like a top quality nepsys weld)... 

Longer term the price has plenty of positive potential - More acquisitions... Exponential Increases in O&G Companies Maintenance Budgets... New Oil Fields requiring the full services of NMS (mapping with Tri-surv etc)... More devestating Hurricane/Cyclone seasons... Upside is massive. 

*My tip, don't be in this stock for Dec2007 - Get yourself a seat for Dec2020!! *


----------



## Kat82

Baussie said:


> The Dec2007 price depends on;
> a) Lange overestimating/meeting/underestimating his EPS forecast (my tip is that he is being overly conservative - new guy wants to keep expectations low, and over deliver)...
> b) Integration(any issues experienced or are the acquired companies melding like a top quality nepsys weld)...
> 
> Longer term the price has plenty of positive potential - More acquisitions... Exponential Increases in O&G Companies Maintenance Budgets... New Oil Fields requiring the full services of NMS (mapping with Tri-surv etc)... More devestating Hurricane/Cyclone seasons... Upside is massive.
> 
> *My tip, don't be in this stock for Dec2007 - Get yourself a seat for Dec2020!! *





Hi Baussie,

Thank you very much for your reply.  I am happy with the stock performance so far but at the same time worried that this company is too much of a one man show.  Lange apparently is a strong visionary leader but I am not sure whether he will stick around until 2020.  Perhaps I don't know the management team enough to make this comment.


----------



## Baussie

Yeah, a possibility that he won't stay around. He has options expiring in 2016, not something that would keep him with the company though. 

I get the impression that he's here to make a BIG company rather than let someone else do it and then run it. The major competition all rank in the billions for market cap. Thats where he is taking it and I don't see it faltering at this point. 

If NMS becomes that big under Lange, another highly qualified & capable CEO could be easily sourced to step into the company.

Long way to go yet for Lange, I don't see his exit point at this stage, and definately not by Dec2007.


----------



## son of baglimit

admit it baussie - you only posted your comment to show off your stylish new closer - dec2020 - cmon we'll all be happy to still be alive by then lol.

kat - as for estimates - its a little awkward - all waiting for the final quarter report - due july 31 - before reopening that book.....but......

well in excess of $2 is not out of the possibilities.


----------



## Kat82

Thanks for all the replies.  They reaffirmed my view.  On Lange's 3,000,000 options, they will be automatically vested if the share price reached $1.20.  Therefore, my not-so-ambitious price target is $1.20.


----------



## Baussie

son of baglimit said:


> admit it baussie - you only posted your comment to show off your stylish new closer - dec2020 - cmon we'll all be happy to still be alive by then lol.




Actually, around the other way -  I wrote the quote, and thought that it had a great ring to it, so now I am making contributions to show it off... 

What, you'll be dead in 13 years? You must live a party hard life, or just have too many kids... 

I've got my plan, and I am sticking to it...for now 

*My tip, don't be in this stock for Dec2007 - Get yourself a seat for Dec2020!! *


----------



## son of baglimit

baussie - my comment referred to some mutual friends of ours.

silly ol buggers.

but then again i have 3 daughters - that'd kill anyone.


----------



## Hamburg

It's interesting looking at the past history of NMS. Can anyone tell me what caused the drop in its shareprice back in 2005 when it went from 1.50 to 75 cents and also in 2006 when it went from 80c to 25c?


----------



## son of baglimit

the drop in 2005 was primarily a realisation that the management was overpromising the possibilities of the nepsys technology, and that major shipping companies like maersk WERE NOT knocking down the door wanting to pay for NMS services. NMS were simply living from job to job, and burning money because the marketing was poor. 

the drop in 2006, is open to interpretation - some experienced market watchers can allegedly put it down to the new management wanting to entice new investors, bankers, brokers, fund managers etc into NMS, to provide the $$$ to expand into its present form. to do this, all developments and positive news was suppressed, and combined with the 2005 situation, drove the SP down down down to its IPO price, and coincidentally the OCT 06 rights issue price. of course NOW those same new investors have landed a beauty (MBL and its highly successful small coys fund a prime example)

read thru this thread and other forums during that period for further info.


----------



## alba

Just to say high, signed up today, too many idiots on HC now.  A lot depends on report July 31st, just hope it is as good as you think BL


----------



## son of baglimit

yes true alba - WAY to many idiots in HC - but do we need them ALL coming across to ASF lol

i try to get exposure for neppy, but have a look at the gap between 30/5 & 10/7, and hence my reply on 11/7 - nms is still very much unknown.


----------



## misterS

An un-remarked thing about HC is that it provides a bit of insight into the "market" and its behaviour in the raw - to me, anyway.  The market isn't entirely composed of skilled tech traders and people capable of fundamental research, so it is interesting to read the immediate "stream of conciousness" kind of stuff.  The unfathomable illogic of the market sometimes has a parallel.

I'm sure its not of interest, and annoying to the experienced, because they tend to evaluate the content of the individual posts, which are generally barracking, attacking, guessing, hoping or baldly ramping rather than informative or analytical - although to be fair there are some - (the ones stolen from YT were usually good... te he)

Returning to topic, Alba, cheer up mate, the full year ann will be fine - I've stopped thinking about it because the integration is clearly working and that was the main risk and the ann is not going to contradict that.  No doubt it will have some good news in it, but it is the jobs to be announced in first quarter 2008, (including more Cal-dive work) the 07-08 profit guidance, maybe more acquisitions, that have me champing at the bit.  If you aren't happy yet, man, you are one hard-to-please investor.


----------



## alba

MisterS  I am a long time supporter of NMS, kept them through all its ups and downs.  I have no doubt it will eventually be a 'Blue Chip' but what I do not like are those rampers who seem to think it will happen overnight and post some terrible dribble.  No one would be happier than me if they are right but I don't think unrealistic posts help.


----------



## misterS

Alba, I haven't seen any unrealistic posts here - whether posts - unrealistic or otherwise, "help" or not.  Even the ones at the other place that included outrageous price predictions seemed tongue in cheek to me, as well as those from people who post in a pretty light-hearted fashion, just trying for some amusing interraction, rather than dour, research-orientated statements, to be judged as though they were official announcements.

Anyway, if you've held on all through the NMS vicissitudes, I salute you and hope you are already in the green...


----------



## SophieSweet

Of interest in the Chicago Tribune is an article of the difficulties that BP are having welding underwater at depth.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/chi-mon_bp_0528may28,1,5990218.story

Of further interest is Neptune's desire to achieve that goal by using a robot.

http://www.neptunems.com/innovation.aspx

:


----------



## son of baglimit

great find sophie - welcome to the NMS thread - if you have more, please contribute - and enjoy the next week, assuming you are a holder.


----------



## SophieSweet

Thank You Son of Baglimit

As the announcement,29may07,indicated there is tenders being evaluated for oil and gas projects in Aust, U.S, North Sea, Middle east and Asia. The announcement also indicated work utilising the newly integrated companies working on one project together, as well as a project for Woodside!!! We should expect the coming qtrly to be full of goodies, from the tenders mentioned and perhaps some work in the Woodside Pluto project (11.2billion), announced today. And given that 2months have passed since that announcement, maybe more?? All augurs very well for the future. More acquisitions??? The combined reach into the market that has already been established through the now combined companies, should ensure an extremely healthy future. 

Lange's appears to have been discredited by some on forums for a perceived lack of information to the market. But one should remember one of his main positions at SLB, Director Of Investor Relations. SLB, employing 70,000 people, with the most technologically advanced services to oil and gas, with 25 R&D facilities throughout the world; places NMS very well, having him onboard. I doubt NMS could find a better leader to take them ahead, with his wealth of knowledge, experience and contacts.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.smh.com.au/news/business...-as-growth-area/2007/07/27/1185339258938.html

its just so easy


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.rigzone.com/news/article.asp?a_id=48247

The Board of Woodside Petroleum Ltd. has approved development of the Pluto Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) Project, subject to receipt of final environmental and other regulatory approvals. 
The project is based on Woodside's Pluto and Xena gas fields located about 190km northwest of Karratha in permit WA-350-P. 

The initial phase will include a single liquefied natural gas production train with forecast production of 4.3 million tonnes per annum (4.8 mtpa at 100% capacity) connected by a 180km, 

36-inch offshore pipeline to a platform in 85 meters of water. The platform will be connected to five subsea big bore wells on the Pluto field, with first gas to be produced in late 2010. 
To date approximately A$796 million has been spent on all phases of the Pluto field and LNG Project. The Board approved additional funding of up to A$11.2 billion for project on a 100% basis. Later works, requiring additional funding approval, will include compression and the tie-in of the Xena field. 

Reservoir studies have concluded that the combined dry gas volume estimate for the Pluto and Xena fields has increased from 4.5 trillion cubic feet to 5.0 trillion cubic feet. 

The project will be underpinned by an integrated package of LNG Sale and Purchase Agreements, project equity and shipping arrangements with Tokyo Gas and Kansai Electric of Japan. The agreements are expected to be signed by all parties within the next month. The package of agreements will provide commercial certainty, ensuring a competitive rate of return for the foundation project without any regard to future expansions. 

Woodside has committed about A$300 million in additional infrastructure to facilitate future expansion for other Woodside or third party gas, allowing the onshore plant to operate as an open-access facility with additional LNG trains. Woodside has interests in a number of offshore permits in the area and is maintaining an active exploration program. 

The Board also gave approval to begin studies on an expansion of LNG capacity – by the addition of a second and third train – and a domestic gas facility to supply the Western Australian market. The size of subsequent LNG trains, and the technology used, will be evaluated during the study. 

The Pluto LNG Project was sanctioned subject to environmental and other regulatory approvals being obtained with acceptable conditions. Environmental approvals from the State and Commonwealth governments are expected soon. These approvals will need to be obtained by September 2007 to enable the agreed schedule with customers to be satisfied. Heritage approvals have already been received. 

Woodside Chief Executive Don Voelte said the decision to proceed with the Pluto project represented the most significant step in Western Australia's gas industry since the initial development of the North West Shelf Venture in the 1980s. Woodside operates, and is a one sixth owner of, the North West Shelf Venture. 

"The Pluto LNG Project will join the North West Shelf Venture in underpinning Woodside for decades into the future, and showcases the unique position Woodside enjoys among its oil and gas peers," Mr. Voelte said. 

Mr. Voelte said the approval would allow the project to meet the timetable envisioned when Woodside announced its plans for the Pluto development in 2005. 

"We are delivering on our promise that we would sanction this project two years after we discovered the Pluto gas field, and we similarly expect to deliver on our forecast of first gas by the end of 2010," Mr. Voelte said. 

Mr. Voelte said the Pluto project would provide an important new supply of LNG to the Asia-Pacific region, where demand is expected to outstrip supply well into the next decade. 

"Pluto will play a critical role in meeting Asia-Pacific demand and will make a substantial contribution to Australia's export income," he said. 

The project is underpinned by 15-year sales agreements with Tokyo Gas and Kansai Electric totaling up to 3.75 mtpa, which will provide competitively-priced LNG to the foundation customers during a period of limited market supply. Woodside expects to sell the remaining output through additional term contracts or spot sales. 

Tokyo Gas and Kansai Electric will each construct and operate an LNG ship to transport a combined 2.6 mtpa (loaded) to Japan. An additional ship will be constructed at Samsung Heavy Industries in Korea by successful tenderers AP Moller Maersk and leased to Woodside on a long term basis to transport LNG to Japan. Further shipping requirements are under evaluation. 

Woodside's Board has approved the formation of a joint venture with Tokyo Gas and Kansai Electric, which will enable them to each take 5% equity in the Pluto permit (WA-350-P) and the Pluto Train 1 infrastructure, reducing Woodside's ownership to 90%. In addition, Tokyo Gas and Kansai Electric have options to participate in two additional Pluto trains and three Woodside exploration permits (WA-347-P, WA-348-P and WA-353-P), at 5% of Woodside's interest. 

The project will be funded using Woodside's free cash flow from its Australian operations, a fully underwritten dividend reinvestment plan and the issuance of corporate debt. 

Preliminary site works for the onshore facilities began in January 2007. In addition to the LNG production train, the onshore facilities will include storage tanks and a loading terminal. 

The project is expected to create up to 3000 direct jobs during construction and 300 jobs during operations. More than half of the expenditure on the project is expected to be spent in Australia.


----------



## SophieSweet

As Son of Baglimit kindly pointed out on another forum-


http://www.neptunems.com/board.aspx

Non-Executive Director
Mr David Agostini
David Agostini's professional career includes positions as General Manager of Woodside's North West Shelf interests, including the decision making forum for marketing LNG into Asia. He is a former Woodside General Manager of Operations, covering the 3 Train LNG plant, domestic gas plant, North Rankin and Goodwin offshore platforms, the Cossack Pioneer floating production system and offshore drilling rigs. David is a former General Manager Gas for Woodside; and Deputy Strategy Manager for Shell in The Hague. 

Currently Adjunct Professor at the School of Oil & Gas Engineering (University of WA), David is Chair of the School's industry advisory board, Chair of the Industry Reference Group and holds a similar position with the advisory board of the Australian Resources Research Centre. 


Link for Woodside announcement-Pluto


http://www.woodside.com.au/NR/rdonl...WoodsideApprovesPlutoLNGProject27July2007.pdf

An interesting week ahead, will the market problems continue and effect the NMS price? Or will NMS weather any current situation and head further north. Nevertheless what the short term holds, long term looks ...............


----------



## emu2

Well its great when a small Punt stock becomes respectable. I think my modest holding could end up in the bottom drawer rather than a trader @ market's  whim. This one will produce "Divie's.


----------



## SophieSweet

Points to consider with todays quarterly report-

- Last yrs AGM06 presentation pg. 10 projected earnings of $15,563,000 for 07

- To date earnings are $3,162,000 as per qtr end 31mar07

- NMS requires $12,401,000 in todays qrtly to meet forecast.

Will it happen?? Lange has so far proven himself to be an excellent fit to this company, and most assumptions are that these forecast figures would be conservative. Although it is a massive shortfall at the moment. But with the new acquisitions on board and previously stated $10,000,000 in new work, one would think they would go close.

Also the AGM06 shows timeframes for acquisitions throughout 07, there seems to be room for perhaps two more ???

The report also estimates 40billion expenditure in Australia in oil and gas projects in the next 5yrs, with 20billion expected to be in WA. Then last week Woodside announce a 12billion project. Neptune specify they are targeting that market in the AGM06 presentation and then embark on a huge acquisition strategy with Agostini, <formerly general manager of Woodside's gas department> able to advise and with an excellent background in targeted market.

Very interesting times ahead! 

If revenue targets aren't met, I  would think only because of delays in payments or operational delays, certainly not because the work isn't there.

Overseas acquisitions and partnerships should also be on the agenda and I expect we should hear more on those soon, when you consider how aggressive Lange has been to date, why stop now!!


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.forbes.com/2007/07/30/oi...ity-cx_af_0730markets25.html?partner=yahootix


an unsavoury thought at this early stage


----------



## son of baglimit

SophieSweet said:


> - Last yrs AGM06 presentation pg. 10 projected earnings of $15,563,000 for 07
> 
> - To date earnings are $3,162,000 as per qtr end 31mar07
> 
> - NMS requires $12,401,000 in todays qrtly to meet forecast.
> 
> If revenue targets aren't met, I  would think only because of delays in payments or operational delays, certainly not because the work isn't there.




well you werent far wrong sophie - $13M for the qtr, over $4M still to be paid, and so much work out there - NMS will become like the local electrician - "ah sorry mate - just too busy - unless you want to pay cash"

anyone who doubts this industry, read on.......

http://www.petroleumnews.net/StoryView.asp?StoryID=102688

http://www.petroleumnews.net/storyview.asp?StoryID=102671


----------



## SophieSweet

Research and Development expenditure for the quarter was only 31k. The summary made a point of " Further research and development of the core Nepsys technology". Year to date expenditure is 807k, previous quarter 471k.

Neptune aren't short of available funds to develop their two goals of -

   1. Designing and implementing a fully automated weld process for the NEPSYS technology which will allow for greater depths and more diverse joint configurations.
   2. Obtaining certification and approval for use of the NEPSYS technology in surface Hazardous zone locations.

Why so little expenditure and why make mention of it then? Have they reached a goal or thereabouts? The ability to weld deepsea pipelines to Nepsys standards would be extremely lucrative. Especially when it is still apparent that there is substantial damage from the previous damage in the Gulf of Mexico.

Although there are companies trying to beat NMS to the punch, but can they compete?? To date, that I know of, there is no competition for Nepsys, as coffer dams and hyperbaric chambers are more expensive, and they use divers to limited depths. To develop the deep water robot would be much more sophisticated, so what have http://www.statoil.com/ developed??

Cut and Paste from -

http://www.engineerlive.com/interna...s-from-ropes-to-deepwater-repair-robots.thtml

-------
Robot for pipeline repairs

Meanwhile Statoil is building on its leading role in underwater technology development with a new pipeline repair robot capable of working at depths down to 1000 metres.
The new remotely operated welding machine will undergo testing and final adjustments before being deployed in an emergency response role during the year.
“We’re getting a lot of enquiries from international oil and gas companies,” says Kjell Edvard Apeland, who is heading the development job. “They’re interested in using our robot for pipeline repair and field operations in such areas as the Gulf of Mexico.”
Work on the new device is taking place in Haugesund north of Stavanger, where Statoil’s pipeline repair system (PRS) pool is located.
The robot will join a number of other remotely operated tools used in deepwater operations, including tie-in of new pipelines in water depths beyond the reach of divers.
Measuring about four metres long by two metres high, the new welding machine has been developed by Statoil and built in cooperation with external suppliers.
The robot cuts out the damaged pipe section before welding in a new piece inside an enclosed habitat. Systems are provided for preheating and controlling the habitat atmosphere.
A submarine pipeline can be damaged by a shipwreck, for instance, or by having a trawl or anchor dragged over it.
“Many technological experts say that developing such technology and carrying out operations of this kind are more difficult than a moon landing,” says Asbjørn Erdal.
He is manager of the pipeline operation sector, which maintains 8000 km of pipeline and will probably be the biggest customer for the new robot.
The Norwegian government requires that oil and gas distributors have such equipment available. Regulations restrict diving to a maximum water depth of 180 metres.
Statoil currently has a deepwater emergency response system based on remotely operated vehicles that can seal leaks. With the new robot, the group will also be able to weld pipes. ❏

------

The small expenditure coupled with the mention in the quarterly would suggest to me that something may be in the wind. If the goals weren't being developed it wouldn't have rated a mention, and the spending of only 31k. Time will tell of course. But as that above text mentions, the deep sea welding is badly needed. Lange hasn't rested on his laurels whatsoever, I doubt he would be delaying the R&D to achieve the deep sea robot.


----------



## SophieSweet

Today's Sydney Morning Herald- Money section

Article -Future Heavyweights- Rich Pickings

Annette Sampson has a write up on 10 future stocks to do well and Neptune is one them. Perhaps someone will copy the text, as it doesn't appear to be available online.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.petroleumnews.net/StoryView.asp?StoryID=102730

APACHE Energy reportedly plans to increase its exploration and drilling spending in Australia to $1 billion next year.

Bloomberg quoted Tim Wall – the managing director of Apache's Australian unit – as saying the US energy giant would increase capital investment in drilling and exploration to $1 billion in 2008, up from $300 million. 

The company counts Australia among its three core growth regions, along with Canada and Egypt. 

Apache has stakes in the $US1.7 billion Pyrenees and the $US500 million Van Gogh oil projects, and in the Reindeer gas project.

The company also recently announced its Julimar discovery could hold 1 trillion cubic feet of gas. 

Bloomberg reported that Apache was widening exploration in Australia to drill larger and deeper targets. 

This year, it will drill more wells near the Julimar field, while in 2008 drilling is planned in the Gippsland Basin, where it is the largest holder of exploration acreage.


----------



## son of baglimit

sophie - ive tried every sneaky trick i can think of to get an online copy of the article - you can see the article is online via the afr site, but you need to pay to get it.

theres nothing in there WE dont already know, but its a good article for the uninformed - and clearly there is plenty of those still.

i did like the quote "unfair competitive advantage"


----------



## Mutley

Some help for you NMS followers:

http://www.moneymanager.com.au/articles/2007/07/30/1185647821708.html

Or, if you can't be bothered, I got it in a SMH alert subscription...

Rich pickings
Annette Sampson | August 1 2007 | The Sydney Morning Herald & The Age

It's every investor's Holy Grail. The small company with the potential to become the next BHP - or at least the next Worley Parsons or ABC Learning. The company set on a skybound trajectory with the likelihood of growing its earnings year-in and year-out. The company that currently trades for peanuts but with the potential to increase its share price many times.

The company, in short, that could turn your investment portfolio's performance from merely respectable to shoot-the-lights-out fantastic.

Welcome to the world of the small companies funds. The enormous returns reported by these funds in recent years are proof positive that there are rich pickings outside the top 150 or 200 stocks.

Over the past financial year, Australia's top-performing small companies funds returned more than 50 per cent. The top three - Macquarie's Small Companies Fund, Pengana's Emerging Companies Fund and Challenger's Microcap Fund - returned 82.23, 70.78 and 68.46 per cent respectively, according to researcher Morningstar.

Small companies funds have been some of the best performers in the market over recent years. According to Morningstar, the best small companies funds have returned more than 30 per cent each year for the past five years, meaning investors who got in early have multiplied their money.

But this is not a market where finding rich pickings is easy. Over the past 16 years, says Macquarie portfolio manager Neil Carter, the Small Ordinaries Accumulation Index has returned just 11.6 per cent a year. By comparison, larger companies have returned 12.3 per cent.

Carter says the median small companies manager over that period has returned 21.9 per cent but if you were with a poorly performing fund, or merely a mug punter, your returns could have been much less. "It's like looking for a needle in a haystack," he says.

Michael Courtney, the smaller companies portfolio manager at Challenger, says he would be thrilled to have just one ABC Learning or Worley Parsons in his portfolio each year. Both were listed on the Stock Exchange as minnows and have grown into billion dollar enterprises. But even a company that can grow from $100 or $200 million to $500 million or more can be a tasty proposition.

The reason that small companies funds can outperform is the same reason it's dead easy to lose money at this end of the market. Few small companies attract the attention of brokers. On the plus side, this means good companies can be bought inexpensively. For those prepared to do their research - and most good small companies managers visit hundreds of companies each year - there is a great opportunity to identify growing companies and get in before the crowd.

But the lack of independent research also means investors are reliant on their own homework. Retail investors, in particular, can't just stroll into a managing director's office and start asking questions. Good information can be hard to come by. And while the occasional hot tip might pay off, just as many are likely to fail.

Carter says he has found companies that make a fabulous investment story have three things in common:

* They operate in a large and growing market.

* They have an unfair competitive advantage.

* They have the business model needed to turn the first two criteria into sales and profits.

Steve Black, Pengana's small companies fund manager, says his approach is to start by eliminating resource companies, loss-making companies and property trusts. This leaves it with 800 to 900 companies it can research aggressively.

Like most small companies funds, Pengana is a stock picker and relies heavily on understanding each company's business and finances. Black says he values stocks on their future cash flow and looks for companies that are undervalued relative to their likely future earnings.

Quality of management is also important. "There's not a lot of depth in management among companies worth $100 to $600 million," he says. "So the chief executive will have a large part to play in determining its success."

Like Carter, Black says it is critical to understand management's strategy for growing the company and to be confident they can deliver on those plans.

"We look for companies with a good earnings profile for a least three years and we have to like the guys running the business," says Don Williams, portfolio manager with the boutique Platypus funds management company, which manages the Australian Unity Acorn Microcap Trust - one of last year's 50 per cent-plus performers.

"If a company doesn't have those two qualities, the rest is irrelevant."

Unlike many retail investors, small companies funds are wary of speculative investments, preferring solid earnings and a strong business franchise to lots of blue sky.

"We could play uranium stocks and make 50 per cent easily," Courtney says. "But we don't like losing money. [Good returns] have been easier to get over the past three or four years but historically it's been quite easy to lose money in smaller companies."

So what are the fund managers tipping as the next big growth stories?

A peek into their portfolios reveals some lesser-known gems, and an insight into how the managers choose them. Here are their picks:

Arasor International (ARR)
<snip>

Austar United Communications (AUN)
<snip>

Blue Freeway (BLU)
<snip>

Cabcharge (CAB)
<snip>

Mineral resources (MIN)
<snip>

Neptune Marine Services (NMS)

Carter says Neptune is a good example of a company with an unfair competitive advantage. Neptune has developed a patented technology for underwater dry-welding, which has huge potential in applications such as oil rigs, underwater pipelines and shipping.

Traditionally if an oil rig in, say, the Gulf of Mexico, needed repairs, its owners had two choices. An underwater wet-weld could be used as an emergency measure but moisture and salt would be welded into the repair and it would only last for a matter of weeks.

The alternative was to dry dock the rig and weld it there which could prove time consuming and expensive.

Carter says a Gulf of Mexico rig could take six months to decouple, tow to port, dock, repair, and get back into action. In the meantime, production that could be worth millions of dollars a day was halted.

Neptune's Nepsys system allows the repair to be done in situ while the rig is still operating. Lloyds of London is prepared to issue a certificate that these repairs are as good as a dry dock weld.

"The potential market is the shipping, oil, and gas industries," Carter says. "The market is absolutely enormous and they're only starting to scratch the surface."

In Australia Neptune is active mostly on the North West Shelf but has not yet penetrated the Timor Sea or Bass Strait. Carter says the company has the potential to double its Australian operations and has bought a dive operation to gain entree to the Gulf of Mexico. A further plus is that the company has recently changed tack to offer a full-service inspection, repairs and maintence offering so that its customers can outsource the lot. Carter says Neptune's revenues were $1.5 million in 2006 when it was merely a technology company trying to license its technology but revenues are now expected to grow to $27 million this year and $70 million in 2008.

At last week's prices of about $1.06, Carter says he has it on a 2008 P/E of 14.1, with the potential for more upside.

Reckon (RKN)
<snip>

Reverse Corporation (REF)
<snip>

RR Australia (RRA)
<snip>

Technology one (TNE)
<snip>


----------



## SophieSweet

Thanks Mutley and Son of Baglimit.

That certainly is the best article I have seen on Neptune- a holy grail stock?? Unfortunate timing for those wanting to offload a few, but the ones left in the bottom drawer look very nice !! 

Tri-Surv completion may see a rise. The articles in regard to Apache and Woodside's gas projects tend to make me think this could be enormous. But the world is a big place I think there will be countless lucrative opportunities, as Lange said "we haven't even scratched the surface".


----------



## son of baglimit

and 24 hours after those 2 articles appear we see NMS & Apache working together on apache's NWS acreage - no $$$ mentioned, no term, but clearly this is the first evidence that langes plan has worked - full end to end IRM work utilising the businesses bought in to create the new & improved NMS.

the market response was a shock, but theres still evidence of manipulation, so at some stage the brakes will be released, and this one is roaring.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix...ntId=1600738&WebCastId=666487&StreamId=940062

this is the link to cal dives 2nd qtr results webcast - while disappointing for cal dive, they did reveal info relevant to NMS.

theres still about 33% of work being tendered for in the GOM post 05 hurricanes.

margins remain very good in GOM work.

there is a large increase in demand for diving services throughout asia and the middle east, which cal dive expects to participate in thru fraser diving. they compared the growth in subsea infrastructure in asia & middle east to the 70's expansion in the GOM. clearly they will be looking at expanding their workload in this part of the world - do they become a partner of a competitor ???????? we shall see.


----------



## Baussie

A little more info on the Apache job... 

http://www.energycurrent.com/index.php?id=2&storyid=4216


AUSTRALIA:  Australia-listed engineering company Neptune Marine Services secured an integrated subsea services project for Apache-operated Bambra East field, located offshore Western Australia.  The workscope includes project management, engineering, fabrication and installation services for Apache's production assets in water depths of no more than 30 metres (98 ft).  

Apache plans to begin production from the Bambra East gas field in 2007 by augmenting the production facilities operated under the Harriet Joint Venture.  The Bambra field is located in production licence TL/1, about 4.4 kilometres (2.7 miles) from the Harriet Bravo platform.  Jackup ENSCO 106 is presently drilling a production well, Bambra-8H/8H L1.  The rig will move on to drill on the Bambra East-3 development well in the next few days. 

Apache operates the Bambra field with 68.5 percent interest.  Partners are Kufpec with 19.27 percent and Australian Tap Oil with 12.22 percent.


----------



## son of baglimit

this is a broker report put out by PATERSONS.

7c divs in 09........nice.

tri surv only days away it seems - reason for the delay? - more value maybe.

happy reading


----------



## Bib

Hi all,
Pretty good summary. I note that they predict 7 cents/share div when EPS is below this. I would have thought that NMS would have retained the powder for further growth,eg acquisitions.
Also i note that growth is predicted to be slow in 2009 compared to previous years.
Call me cynical but wouldn't they be hoping that some of the gains be lightened and moved to other opportunities?


----------



## SophieSweet

Apache has significant interests in Australia and is expanding, here is their current status, from their website-

http://www.apache-energy.com.au/html/activities.htm

It's apparent that Neptune and Apache are getting along well, considering the scope of work recently awarded to NMS, and the work completed. Apache have a few partnerships with very large players, like themselves, Woodside included. And as also previously stated, NMS have the former Wooodside general manager as one their board members. NMS were predicting MULTI billion dollar work, just how much of that was prediction?, in the Australian market, now it looks like happening. Now Santos/Apache are announcing "feed" project work together, I wonder who is doing that? All in all, looks like perfect timing, joining the six companies with NMS, and already one fully integrated job. Well ?!?! My feeling is that there will be a huge amount of work in the intray soon. 

As pointed out by Son of Baglimit elsewhere, here is the Apache/Santos info from the WA business news today-

http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en-story/1/55781/Santos-Apache-plan-750m-gas-project

As the great statesman Alfred E. Newman said- "what me worry?"


----------



## Baussie

Bib said:


> Also i note that growth is predicted to be slow in 2009 compared to previous years.




I noticed the same thing, is this just a conservative guestimate to get some figures for 2009? I haven't seen Lange quoting any figures for 2009 (divvy included) so where has Patersons got them from?

In my opinion, a very conservative view of the future of NMS.


----------



## SophieSweet

Tri-Surv- At first they were to be acquired so their earnings would be for the whole financial year, as stated by Lange. So we were all waiting 1July07 onwards for the fulfillment of that. Then in the recent quarterly, early August, was the time frame promised. It's now the 15th. 

As the above posters said re the earnings forecast and dividends for 09, where do Pattersons get that information from. I'm following everything I can on NMS, but have seen no mention on any announcements or presentations forecasting 09. Maybe it's a mistake, as they surely can't guess. Surely we all have access to current information, so we can trade, not just Pattersons/MBL. If anyone can see the 09 figures on a NMS document, could you please post the link.

Maybe we will be put at ease any day now, let's hope so.


----------



## DionM

Well ... quite a slide this morning down $0.70/share, on no news whatsoever from what I can tell.  Making a slight recovery now though, but not much.

I topped up yesterday at around 0.86 ... as it looked to be at a previous level of support (not tested very strongly though, I admit).

Oh well ... this is one stock I want to hold for a while so in for the long haul I guess!


----------



## son of baglimit

yet another promo for neptune is appearing in tomorrows edition of smart investor, amongst an article for Aust companies poised for international success.


----------



## Fleeta

SOB - surely you will be topping up at these levels? This is one stock that has been 'unfairly punished' and caught up in the hysteria of the crash, i mean correction.


----------



## Plasmapark

Top up at what levels????
60c and falling.....struth!!!!
Talk about being caught up in the hysteria.
Gillette must be doing a roaring trade in blades about now....aren't you glad you're in for the long haul???


----------



## son of baglimit

fleets me ol mate - long time

topped up - yes - when? - last week unfortunately.

not to worry, plenty of other worshippers now on board i hope.

hope you are still with us !!


----------



## Fleeta

Fascinating turn of events - at noon i'd lost $5k today, at 1pm i'd lost $9k and at 2pm it was back to $5k.

NMS got up off the floor - i'm buying more at 73c. Why not. My average price is still in the 40s....and what has changed for NMS - nothing - just caught up in the storm I think. Now to find some others in the same boat.


----------



## Plasmapark

Still with ya mate for sure.
Twas getting a bit close for comfort for a while tho....still, lots of life in the ole whale yet.
It's not like anything in the Neppy saga has changed for the worse.....just got trampled by the sheep running for the exits.


----------



## Plasmapark

Hey Fleets....only down 5K??
I feel for the guy that purchased 1,000,000 yesterday at 80c.....
I bet his pulse rate was well up today.


----------



## Bib

This is a long term play. Fundementals have not changed just the SP.
Missed the boat on topping up today. May pick up a few more on any further pullback.


----------



## son of baglimit

i am hearing the tri-surv deal IS DEFINITELY only days away.

might i suggest, to sweeten the announcement lange throws in some OTHER news - we shall see.


----------



## SophieSweet

Excellent news Son of Baglimit. Let's hope your source is correct, as I doubt there is a glut of geometric survey companies based in Australia. And NMS require a full service operation, including geometric surveying, so maybe NMS have had to up the ante. Tri Surv on the other hand will get greater global exposure through NMS, quicker. But they were already progressing with 60% growth for the last 3years or so. Given that growth and success they must have been tempted by a very nice carrot.

The comparison i read somewhere recently re the dotcom crash and the after affects, being that people want to park their $$$ in progressive companies with potential, augers very well in the current turbulance. And the media are generating alot more interest, with no mention of any potential negatives with NMS, only of possible problems incorporating the companies. I doubt that's an issue. As soon as this market rubbish is over I think the SP should rise significantly. There would be an incredible amount going on behind the scenes, that will positively affect SP once it's released, Lange will be going full steam ahead.


----------



## son of baglimit

and the tri surv deal is done.

yet another generous issue of shares, but they have been consistent on that during the whole acquisition phase, and the price moves up, so no complaint here.

now they are free to divulge their potential.....and their contracts.


----------



## SophieSweet

In the interest of keeping this thread updated re NMS, below  i have cut and pasted an article from HC, thanks to Woy.

________


Neppy gets a mention in the September issue of Smart investor magazine. On the front cover of this months edition is the headline "world class shares- 15 Aussie battlers taking on the globe"

The lead in to the article reads "Tackling overseas markets can be tough, but some Australian companies are poised for big wins internationally. AFR Smart Investor asks leading fund managers to pick the stocks they think have a passport to success".

I'll skip the first part of the article and jump straight to the bit that is relevant.

"We've asked some of of the country's most clued-in fund managers to list the Australian stocks that they think are poised to do big things abroad.

The big surprise is that, apart from Macquarie Bank, Westfield and National Australia Bank, Australia's largest companies are noticeably absent.

As far as fund managers are concerned, it's Australia's small or mid-sized stocks that have the most potential to make an impact on the international stage.

Just as illuminating is the number of companies on the list that have Australian-made technology ready to export overseas- a revelation, no doubt, for those who bemoaned our market's lack of IT opportunities during the tech boom.

Whether it's Cabcharge Australia and it's payment processing system, Iress Market Technology with its stockbroking software, or Neptune Marine Services unique underwater welding technique, success abroad could see Australia shake off its image as a backwater that specialises only in "old economy" resource stocks.

The 15 stocks featured in the article are Amadeus Energy, Cabcharge Australia, Campbell Brothers, Ellex Medical Lasers, Goodman Group, Iress Market Technology, Macquarie Bank, NAB, Neptune Marine Services, Reverse Corp, Sonic Healthcare, Sunland Group, Transfield Services, Westfield Group and Worley Parsons.

On Neppy, it reads:

"Neptune is a marine services company serving the oil, gas and shipping industries. Its key technology, NEPSYS, is a patent-protected underwater dry welding system. The only competition for NEPSYS is costly dry docking and underwater wet welding, which traps moisture and salt and is only a short-term fix. So Neptune has an unbeatable competitive advantage. NEPSYS was invented in Australia but has applications worldwide. Neptune has bought a dive operation in the Gulf of Mexico, where there are 5000 oil rigs- more than half of which need repairs. The North Sea is a logical next step, and South-East Asia is on the radar. We're forecasting Neptune will earn 7.6c per share in 2008, but believe this could be adjusted upwards".


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/145027.shtml?3day?large#contents

expected path of hurricane dean in coming days, right thru mexico's main fields

http://www.eia.doe.gov/oiaf/ieo/offshore_map.html

compare the 2 - draw your own conclusions.


----------



## SophieSweet

A few of the latest news stories suggest that the hurricane will miss the bulk of gulf oil and gas infrastructure.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/headline/biz/5066887.html

The TriSurv acquisition was about 6weeks behind schedule, and the original figures on the deal were roughly the same, at least the ones they gave. Maybe the EBIT of 60% per year was a bone of contention? And how it was to be paid. Nevertheless it's great news. And one day after announcing TriSurv completed they replace Kim Hogg as company secretary, maybe there's a link there.

Now we can just sit back and watch the SP rise, and wait more good news. I wonder how the R&D on the deepsea welding drone is going, as I bet that would be extremely lucrative.

It's a wonder the SP isn't through $2 really, when you consider it was $1.58 when Harrison was tramping up and down the streets of Perth with sandwich board and megaphone and they were battling to find work. Now they have six companies onboard, endless opportunities, repeat business with Apache, steady revenue, enormous prospects, excellent media, experienced management and the most astute shareholders in the top20. What do the potential shareholders want-blood???


----------



## son of baglimit

sophie - u read HC, so you know why !!!

hogg - probably was an pal of harrisons, but with clive also gone has run out of friends - compare unis attended by the new guy and lange - there might be something there.

re:missing O&G infrastructure ?

how ? - GOM is full of it.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/084024.shtml?5day#contents

this confirms mexico largest fields are going to cop all of deans fury.

wish them luck.


----------



## SophieSweet

Son of Baglimit- the statement re the bulk of oil and gas infrastructure is virtually verbatim from the link posted, nothing more or less. I'm not in a position to contradict it, nor the other online articles that suggest the same, of which i saw a few. Your Hurricane weather post is a nice find, well done! But as I said I am only reading current news articles on the hurricane and gulf infrastructure.

Re- Hogg and HC, I don't see your point. I only mention that there maybe a correlation between the timing of completion of TriSurv acquisition and the next business day Hogg is gone. I have no idea why so.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.theoildrum.com/node/2901

ASF for weather nerds - damn informative.

take the 10 mins to read.


----------



## SophieSweet

Just like after the initial capital raising and subsequent acquisitions, this recent completion of TriSurv and USUS looks like doing the same, seeing the SP rise. Roughly 14c in the last 3 days. Although alot of shares bounced back after falling recently. But maybe this will run now. It should.

It doesn't appear that Lange's audio interview with the Wall St Reporter achieved anything to date. The interview was very impressive, but from what I gather from the below link, there has never been any investment in depositary receipts for NMS , according to the Bank of New York site.

http://www.adrbny.com/dr_profile.jsp?cusip=640747101

The european patent must be close???

Also more news, just some hours ago re hurricane dean, shows that the bulk of oil and gas infrastructure will be okay.

http://www.news.com.au/business/story/0,23636,22281422-31037,00.html


----------



## Plasmapark

SOB and Sophie, you're both a great stream of info on Neppy.....keep up the good work for us poor sods that don't have the time.
It's much appreciated.


----------



## son of baglimit

cmon plasma - its a 2 way street.

some of us have googling skills, some of us are experienced traders, some with welding/engineering knowldge, and some just ramp (spin ****) well.

what can YOU contribute ?


----------



## Fleeta

son of baglimit said:


> cmon plasma - its a 2 way street.
> 
> some of us have googling skills, some of us are experienced traders, some with welding/engineering knowldge, and some just ramp (spin ****) well.
> 
> what can YOU contribute ?




I think I fall into the just ramping category - GO NEPPY!!! Based on forecast P/E the price should be two bucks in no time hey...


----------



## son of baglimit

As Hurricane Dean heads into Mexico's main oil-producing zone, industry officials are optimistic it will only cause a blip in operations instead of the extensive damage the country remembers from Hurricane Roxanne over a decade ago. 

Dean weakened into a Category 1 hurricane Tuesday afternoon after coming ashore in Mexico. The storm was heading inland at 18 miles per hour, with maximum sustained winds of 85 mph, according to the National Hurricane Center. 


As of Tuesday afternoon, Mexico was even able to keep one of its oil export ports, Pajaritos, open for operations. Pajaritos is the third-largest oil port in the region, shipping crude to the U.S. Gulf Coast and also unloading gasoline imports from the U.S. 
Diamond Drilling (DO) said it hopes to see only minimal or no damage to its three rigs in Mexico's Campeche Sound after Dean was downgraded. Other companies with rigs operating in Mexican waters include Noble Corp. (NBL) and Pride International (PDE). Officials from Diamond and Noble said they have evacuated staff and plan to resume operations as soon as the storm passes. Pride wasn't immediately available for comments. 

Petroleos Mexicanos started evacuating staff from offshore operations in the Gulf of Mexico on Sunday and the company has shut in 2.65 million barrels a day of oil production in the Campeche Sound, according to a statement on the company's Web site. 

This will cause a blip in monthly production, but unless the storm strengthens and gets stuck in the Gulf of Mexico, damage should be light. 

"If it keeps moving quickly everything will be fine," said an executive at an oil service company with operations in Campeche. 

However, he warned that if the hurricane slows down and remains stuck in the Gulf, as Roxanne did in 1995, damage could be worse than initially expected. 

Pemex hasn't suffered an extensive shutdown since Roxanne. A spokeswoman said the company will announce the status of oil infrastructure and when operations will resume as soon as the storm passes through the area. 

The Yucatan peninsula serves as a buffer, taming hurricanes before they reach the oil and natural gas areas west of the Yucatan. Pemex's rigs are also in shallower waters than their cousins on the U.S. side of the Gulf of Mexico, reducing their vulnerability to storm damage. 

The waning power of the storm allowed Mexico to leave the Pajaritos port open on Tuesday. The other two oil ports in the area, Dos Bocas and Cayo Arcas, remained closed. 

None of the company's oil refineries have been affected by the storm. 

Copyright (c) 2007 Dow Jones & Company, Inc.


----------



## Plasmapark

SOB,
I'm no experienced trader and, I hope I'm no ramper (Go Neppy you good thing ) and I'm so so at Googling however, I am a welder/fabricator running my own business and, spend my time head down, tail up sweating it out over hot steel.
If you need any info in steel, stainless steel, aluminium fabrication, cnc plasma cutting or general engineering, then all you've gotta do is ask...


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070822/pdf/31439b874rs8z7.pdf

ok plasma - keep an eye on tap oil (ASX:TAP) and keep us updated on what work neppy have potentially done at bambra.


----------



## Sounda

Hey SOB I've read your posts with a hell of a lot of enthusiasm. I reckon you have a great handle on things. Mate if you open your own website I'll be there. 
I do feel a little gulity cause I have read your posts about contributing - mate I would love to and I do try and google everything I can re Neppy. Nonetheless I log in every day just to see what SOB has had to say. 
Having tracked this share back some 4 years I have a lot of respect for your knowledge. 
I live for the day when I can find something about Neppy that you don't already know - but alas it never happens.
So forgive me but I'm on the Neppy train. Actually followed your advice and sold my FPO'S and picked up big time on the options. Thanks for your advice re the options.
Anyway I look forward to your next post.

Sincerely Sounda


----------



## Plasmapark

Struth SOB.....you're asking a lot of an old welder aren't ya mate???
How can I expect to compete with someone that, can seemingly outstrip the company re; ASX announcements.....e.g. i am hearing the tri-surv deal IS DEFINITELY only days away. 
Now that was brilliant.
Nah....I'll take a raincheck on the TAP offer and try not to steal your thunder.


----------



## son of baglimit

ive been away for a week and what have you lot done - SP up 0.5c.

anyway to cover a few recent posts............

"Mate if you open your own website I'll be there." 
im not the messiah, im a very naughty boy!

"Actually followed your advice and sold my FPO'S and picked up big time on the options. Thanks for your advice re the options."
sorry sounda but it wasnt my idea - i hold oppies only, but a few folk i know held both, and exchanged their NMS for NMSO during the great dumping of late 06. i was simply passing on info. 
them grinning from ear to ear is an understatement.

"How can I expect to compete with someone that, can seemingly outstrip the company"
plasma - a simple phone call to the company during that week would have given you the info - as others had done previously - the timing was nicer though.

and no doubt weve all read the final report and said "ok whats it all mean?"

my team of analysts are working on it as we speak - keep watching.


----------



## son of baglimit

from rigzone.com

Shares of oil services companies fell Tuesday, echoing a decline in the broader market, which overshadowed strengths in the sector that are producing more and more positive comments from security analysts. 

The Oil Service Sector index fell 4.07 points to 260.85 midday on the Philadelphia Stock Exchange. The Dow Industrials posted a decline of more than 135 points following disappointing housing reports on Monday and Tuesday that fueled Wall Street fears of an economic recession. 

Lehman Brothers analyst James Crandell named several factors he expects to drive growth in oil-service stocks in coming years, including long-term neglect and heightened demand. 

"A systematic underinvestment in the energy business over the last 25 years has created a backdrop for an expansion in E&P spending that we expect to continue to benefit the oil service and drilling companies at least well into the next decade," Crandell said in a note on Tuesday. 

Crandell also cited a possible "rebirth" of exploration activity to meet increasing demand, which would benefit seismic contractors and equipment manufacturers. Deepwater exploration will particularly drive investment, he said, as oil companies face pressure to make large discoveries to offset production declines in existing fields.


----------



## JackC

Hi All,
Just thought i'd check in as I have been following this one for a couple of months now.
Read through the whole thread one night & was very impressed with the prospects for this one.
Having worked in the offshore oil & gas industry (shipping) for some years now I can certainly relate to the need for this kind of technology. Now i'm not any kind of expert here, but am happy to contribute anything I find that may be of benefit to the followers of NMS. 
I would also like to thank SOB, & more recently SS for there excellent info & continued support of this thread. Keep up the good work guys!
I managed to pick up a parcel of NMS during the carnage a couple of weeks ago & couldn't beleive it when I saw my buy order for 61c get hit. Also purchased another parcel in more recent times & will look to get more in the coming months. I am looking to keep these ones for the long term & look forward to prosperous times ahead.
Happy days!


----------



## son of baglimit

there is now an broker update from patersons available of NMS after the 07 results were released last week.....endeavouring to load it here, but its too big.....shall let ya know


----------



## son of baglimit

shrunk it nicely - geez im good....enjoy.

you'll need acrobat V7 if you havent already got it.

100 characters must be close now.


----------



## Santoro

Thanks SOB, guess they got some integration work ahead but if they do that well, increase the profile of nepsys, should grow nicely.


----------



## son of baglimit

cal dive presentation from yesterday in new york

http://library.corporate-ir.net/lib...ems/259409/Lehman Brothers 9-4-07 updated.pdf

and associated webcast

http://cc.talkpoint.com/LEHM002/090407a_jw/default.asp?entity=CalDive

and apache were there too....

the webcast....

http://cc.talkpoint.com/LEHM002/090407a_jw/default.asp?entity=Apache

and the slides

http://investor.apachecorp.com/comm...426c7de96&filename=Apache_Lehman_20070904.pdf


----------



## son of baglimit

one of the best articles found, but not by me.

Neptune rises
Thursday, 13 September 2007
Last Updated: Thursday, 13 September 2007
By Tim Treadgold
Building a better mousetrap, despite what the fable says, does not always mean 
that the world beats a path to your door. Marketing and managing are the second 
half of creating a successful business, as Neptune Marine is discovering as it 
rides a worldwide surge of interest in its underwater welding technology.
Invented more than 10 years ago, the Nepsys welding system failed to attract 
much attention in its early years, even in its home town of Perth.
Today, Nepsys is being used to help repair offshore oil rigs in the Gulf of 
Mexico, being assessed for work in the North Sea, and serving as a key part of 
the remarkable growth of Neptune.
Nothing better illustrates the growth of Neptune than its sales figures. In 
2005, the then struggling business generated revenue of $900,000. Last financial 
year revenue hit $15.5 million, with pre-tax profit rising to $1.5 million. This 
year, the budget is for sales of between $60 million and $70 million.
The rise is reflected on the sharemarket where the company’s share price is up 
400%, from a lowly 17 ¢ at this time last year to recent sales at 85 ¢, lifting 
the value of the firm from $35 million to $176 million.
Some of that growth has come from a series of acquisitions, which have boosted 
total employment numbers to more than 200. But the heart and soul of Neptune is 
a technology that hasn’t really changed except for the fact that it is being 
cleverly marketed.
The underwater welding system was invented by Clive Langley, owner of an 
engineering and industrial training business called XLT Industrial Training. His 
objective was to find a way to improve the quality of underwater welds. He 
succeeded, and listed Neptune on the stock exchange in early 2004, mainly to 
raise capital to continue research and development, and to look for ways to 
commercialise the Nepsys technology.
For a while Neptune was a star, with its share price hitting $1.17 a year after 
listing, but then fell into a two year slide, bottoming at 17 ¢ last October.
The sharemarket fall begs the question, what happened at Neptune? The answer: 
not a lot. 
The Nepsys technology didn’t change – it remains a very clever system that 
permits dry welding of metal in a marine environment by erecting a housing 
around the structure needing repair. For tech-heads needing a “weld fix”, go to 
http://www.neptunems.com/.
Anyone more interested in business, and how to build a smart company, read on, 
because Neptune is a case study in how to leverage value off technology, and 
much of the credit for that goes to Christian Lange, an engineer who took the 
chief executive’s role at Neptune two years ago.
“All of the original credit for Nepsys and Neptune belongs to Clive Langley,” 
Lange told SmartCompany from his hotel room in the Scottish city of Aberdeen.
“He spent 10 years looking for a way to improve underwater weld quality when not 
training welders. We’ve always been able to weld underwater, but the quality of 
the welds is substantially less than a dry weld.”
For the offshore oil and gas industry, and for any engineering work in a 
submarine environment, quality is critical.
Lange, who was in Aberdeen pitching for North Sea work, said the early years of 
Neptune as a listed company were not happy.
“There was a revolving door at the executive level as management came and went,” 
he says. “There was no single cause. It was a combination of factors. Some 
people in the business didn’t really understand the public company environment. 
The commercialisation strategy was flawed, and you probably had a number of 
personality clashes. It’s a common story.”
In late 2005, after two years of “fumbling around”, as Lange describes it, the 
board recognised that it had to bring in management that knew how to grow a 
small company, and had the right technical and corporate experience.
Enter Lange, for 16 years an employee of Schlumberger, a French oilfield 
services giant, and a former managing director of SDS Corporation, a mining and 
oilfield tool supplier. 
Joining him on the Neptune board were David Agostini, a former general manager 
of Woodside Petroleum’s North West Shelf joint venture; Robert Scott, an 
accountant who is also director of small oil explorer, Amadeus Energy; Ross 
Kennan, one-time executive with US technology company, Honeywell; and management 
consultant Cathryn Curtin.
“My view was that the technology had been operationally proven,” Lange says. 
“Neptune had done a number of jobs for the Royal Australian Navy, and cleared 
the hurdles which demonstrated that it was a permanent repair method.
“Really there was a need to establish Neptune as a service business and move 
away from R&D. That’s how we developed a business plan, and set about trying to 
build a complete engineering services and solutions business supporting the 
offshore oil and gas industry.”
Having a smart technology is one thing. Being seen as a “one-trick” pony is 
something less desirable.
“We moved away from being a one-trick pony in December last year when we made 
our first acquisition,” Lange says.
That initial deal, the takeover of a business called Allied Diving Services, was 
followed by the acquisition of five more businesses: Territory Diving Services, 
Subsea Developments, US Underwater Services, Link Weld Engineering, and Tri-Surv 
Geomatics, a specialist marine survey business.
“We now have a complete business providing an integrated project service to the 
offshore oil and gas industry, from engineering right through to delivery of a 
solution in the field,” Lange says.
The Nepsys welding system is how Neptune started. But the real growth of the 
company has come from management being able to weld together a series of 
complementary service companies working to high profit margins because of the 
skills involved.
The success of Neptune’s business development strategy can be seen in the 
acquisitions and rising sales figures. But another measure is through the 
quality of clients buying the company’s services, including big oil and gas 
producers such as Woodside, Apache Energy, ConocoPhillips, Origin Energy, Alinta 
and the Italian oil giant, ENI, in the Gulf of Mexico.
Neptune’s growth, both organic in the form of the founding technology and 
through acquisition, has been so rapid over the past year that a point could 
well be reached where it becomes a tasty takeover target for bigger oilfield 
players, such as Lange’s old firm, Schlumberger, or its US rival Halliburton.
“We’re on a journey, and we’ve only just started,” Lange says to the takeover 
question. “My intention is to get under the skin of several large organisations 
over the coming years, and at some point we’ll be seen as a general pain in the 
****.”
When that point is reached Lange mightbe able to execute his own “pain in the 
arse” exit strategy, making a lot of money for shareholders, and management, in 
the process.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.perth.wa.gov.au/documentdb/226

and spending $380k to tart up the office - understandable considering the expansion.


----------



## SophieSweet

Packer and Pratt are into Mermaid Marine. And we know Pratt is already in NMS. 

http://www.smh.com.au/news/cbd/packer-amp-pals-after-mermaid/2007/09/17/1189881432219.html

6 weeks plus since an announcement. Whether an announcement  would bump up the price much now or not given the potential for more fallout from the subprime  situation, is another issue.

Long term no worries!


----------



## Dr-K

I just bought 6000 NMS shares @ 0.79c, I hope I did the right thing 

Should I expect to hold this stock for the long term? 

btw.. this was my first trade, where do I go from here with this stock? what can we expect in 2008 for NMS?

L Kaydence


----------



## son of baglimit

hey doc

find the pretty nurse and run away with her - the profits will pay for it...lol.

seriously, just read up, keep an eye on this thread.

for a 1st trade, its a very nice choice - clearly you dont always need to lose early to learn.

this recent price drop, and lack of news, indicates to the long termers that news is near. hold on to ya hat.


----------



## tradingduck

sonofbaglimit said:


> this recent price drop, and lack of news, indicates to the long termers that news is near. hold on to ya hat.




hey SoB,

as a relative noob (and happy holder of neppy) can you explain a little why price drop and no news indicates something coming?

thanks!


----------



## SophieSweet

Trading Duck, 

      Given NMS's rapid expansion since Lange took the helm, his mention of funds available for more  acquisitions and steady revenue for more, his recent presence in Aberdeen, 6 weeks since a job announcement, the six companies plus NMS with feelers out to all their customers, the technology that gives them a huge edge on potential work, possible R&D resulting in underwater welding drone, european patent any day, feed projects becoming major projects, the huge increase in O&G expenditure in WA of which NMS will surely get some. And on and on! As Lange said in a recent announcement " they are only scratching the surface". With the workforce being increased incredibly, management being enforced appropriately, smart money shareholders on board, it seems the only concern is, can they translate all the acquisitions into a sound expanding profitable company?? I am very confident and have invested accordingly. I feel that they will grow exponentially from here and so will the share price. I'd say they are in the middle of the curve now. It's only my 2 cents, rounded down that means zero!!


----------



## tradingduck

thanks for that... not sure i understand why that means the steady price drop, but I'll just stay on for the ride and learn as i go...!


----------



## son of baglimit

duck - the reason for my choice of words (in addition to sophies great summary) is that those of us who have been around this stock for a while (minimum 1 year) have seen it all before......a gradual decline in the SP, for no apparent reason, eventually followed by an announcement detailing acquisition and placement at that current price. It might appear that in their endeavours to create a large, successful conglomerate, lange and crowd will entice the right business with a juicy parcel of shares issued at 'the right price', a price sure to grow quickly and enormously, thereby lining the pockets of the previous business owners very nicely. And of course with that placement happening at 'the current price' then it can hardly be seen as a giveaway.

as always its all theory, but it fits, and appears set to fit again.

but who are we to complain, as our pockets get nicely lined too.......lol.


----------



## tradingduck

i see!

my education continues to grow... as hopefully does the SP 

thanks all, for the shared wisdom.


----------



## son of baglimit

so anyone wanna guess why an employee would choose this week to exercise 35k employee options at 59c, when the SP has hovered in the 70's ?
these options have plenty of time before expiring. 

why now ?

see my posts this week.


----------



## SophieSweet

Maybe they just had the spare cash. Makes no sense when you could spend 35k on roughly 60,000 nmso at current prices. Some people have more money than cents.

Another question! Would it be possible that the next acquisition could be announced and finalised in the one announcement, considering they have possibly enough cash to settle up front, and then just bung in some more shares?? Given their already expanded suite of services, I imagine the next acquisition should be another international one, expanding the footprint, then pushing all the newly acquired services through that company, plus NEPSYS. So Asia, Scotland, Middle East would seem the most likely and I reckon one of those  VERY shortly and possibly all those areas by xmas. So far with Lange everything has been rapid, he wont stop now, nor should he.


----------



## michael_selway

Hm not bad, but whats is thsi a relatively "risky" company?

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -6.6 6.0 7.0 7.7 
DPS 0.0 0.0 7.0 0.0 *

thx

MS


----------



## SophieSweet

Michael,

 I personally feel very comfortable with a reasonable investment in this company. The six companies that were acquired were all profitable and had big name customers in O&G. There is incentive in it for all previous owners of those companies, as they all have shares in NMS and are also contracted to stay for about 3yrs each. They all were obviously very knowledgeable in their own fields, Lange having worked for Schlumberger(one of the worlds most technologically advanced service companies in O&G), is well suited to recognise quality. The only risk that anyone has spoken of, is amalgamating them all together. Given the previous points, the likelihood of it failing is very low, I think! If you read back and catch up on articles in Smart Investor, Smart Company, Fin Review, WA papers etc; the terms used to describe NMS suggest a incredibly bright future. Also the large US company Apache has used them through Cal Dive, and continue to use NMS directly. Cal Dive wouldn't like giving out their work either, but given NMS have NEPSYS, the cost and benefit left them no choice. Just after listing about 3 1/2 yrs ago, Halliburton's subsidiary,KBR, used them at least twice to fix Marina infrastructure at Darwin's Cullen Bay. Australian Navy has used them a few times for varying jobs, fixing infrastructure, paint a sub underwater and weld up hulls. They are the first company to weld stainless steel underwater.There is a growing list of reputable companies that have used NEPSYS. NEPSYS gives them an incredibly good edge at getting work. The technology is proven, insurance companies and welding standards rate it as the best available for underwater use. The alternative is hyperbaric welds and drydocking, which incredibly expensive.

You obviously are well versed in shares, I think if you do your research you'll be hard pushed finding negatives. I don't think projections into the future are much more than a lucky dip, the forecasts don't include contracts not gained, but would be based mainly on the incomes of the acquired companies prior to  joining NMS. The work using NEPSYS in coming years is what will give this company a huge boost. The technology is patented in US and Australia and pending in Europe. The benefits of NEPSYS is what will pull in customers. MBL, Richard Pratt have some faith in them, with sizeable parcels. Long term I think this will be an extremely large company.


----------



## son of baglimit

of interest.........

http://bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601081&sid=aX9IXC.aEoRI&refer=australia

Shell Says Cost Increases for LNG Projects May Ease (Update1) 

By Angela Macdonald-Smith

Sept. 21 (Bloomberg) -- Royal Dutch Shell Plc, the world's biggest non-state producer of liquefied natural gas, said the jump in construction costs that is delaying new supply projects is set to ease as engineering companies expand. 

For the first time in at least two years, engineering contractors are starting to seek new work in LNG project design, Linda Cook, executive director, Shell Gas & Power, said today in an interview from Melbourne. Advances in technology such as floating LNG plants will help overcome cost hurdles, she said. 

Shell has a record six LNG production units under construction worldwide, in countries including Nigeria, Qatar and Russia, as it seeks to meet rising demand for cleaner fuel. In Australia, it has stakes in the producing North West Shelf venture, the $10 billion-plus Gorgon LNG project, the Sunrise and Browse fields, and this year found gas near Inpex Holdings Inc.'s Ichthys field. 

``I do see contractors who are players in the LNG construction and engineering business around the world increasing their own capacity in order to better supply customers,'' Cook said by telephone. ``That makes me hopeful we'll see at least stabilization in costs going forward if not improvement. Also technology can play a role.'' 

The Hague-based Shell, Europe's biggest energy company, faced a doubling of the construction budget for the Sakhalin-2 LNG project in eastern Russia, to about $22 billion, while the Chevron Corp.-led Gorgon project off Australia's northwest coast is delayed as the partners work to address a jump in costs. 

Global consumption of LNG will outpace the 1.6 percent annual gain in energy demand for the next 25 years, according to the Paris-based International Energy Agency. LNG demand is set to more than double by the middle of next decade, Purvin & Gertz Inc., a Houston-based energy consulting firm, said in June. 

Gorgon Delays 

Cook said she's ``hopeful about progress'' at Gorgon, in which Exxon Mobil Corp. has a stake. Shell earlier this month agreed to sell 1 million metric tons a year of LNG from the project to PetroChina Co. for 20 years, without giving a date for deliveries to start. 

``All major projects similar to Gorgon around the world are facing cost pressures,'' Cook said. ``We have a strong partnership in Gorgon and we're working together well to address'' the cost increases, she said. 

Cook declined to prioritize Shell's several potential LNG projects in Australia, which include an indirect interest in the Pluto venture through its 34 percent stake in Woodside Petroleum Ltd. Australia accounts for at least 10 percent of Shell's annual exploration budget of $2 billion to $2.5 billion, she said. 

`More Important' 

``Shell's been active in Australia for more than 100 years now and it's always been important to us, but I think now more than ever,'' Cook said. ``We see a number of opportunities for growth. I hope they all move forward and even more.'' 

It's too early to say how Shell may develop its discovery in a permit adjacent to Inpex's Ichthys field, Cook said. 

``It's quite normal for companies in these positions to explore potential to cooperate in order to have the most efficient development possible,'' Cook said. Inpex, which has teamed with Total SA to develop Ichthys, yesterday said the partners will go ahead with the project without Shell. 

LNG demand will continue to grow, driven by ``traditional'' markets such as Japan, South Korea and Europe, emerging markets such as India and China and potential new buyers such as Pakistan and Singapore, Cook said. China will be a ``major'' LNG buyer in the future, while the Indian market is ``developing quite nicely,'' she said. 

Shell's short-term and spot LNG sales and trading are increasing, driven by customers' needs for flexible supplies to meet fluctuating demand, Cook said. 

LNG is natural gas chilled to liquid form, reducing it to one-six-hundredth of its original volume, for transportation by tanker to destinations not connected by pipeline. On arrival it is turned back into gaseous form for delivery by pipeline to users such as power plants, factories and households.


----------



## son of baglimit

and.........

http://www.rigzone.com/news/article.asp?a_id=50538

80 Oil Boosts Service Cos' Stocks, But No Milestone      
  by  Brian Baskin      Dow Jones Newswires      Friday, September 21, 2007  


HOUSTON Sep 21, 2007 (Dow Jones Newswires)
Although $40 oil ushered in an era of skyrocketing project costs in 2004 and $60 oil turned a rig shortage into a famine a year later, $80 oil isn't likely to have the same transformative effect. 

Service company stocks tend to rise and fall with the price of oil, under the belief that they will see more business and more favorable contract terms when producers earn more. The Oil Service Sector index on the Philadelphia Stock Exchange crossed $300 for the first time ever Friday morning, after a string of records set over the last year. 


But in the short term, producers, not the service companies, pocket the extra cash generated by rising oil prices. Only when that cash finds its way into exploration and production budgets do the drillers and technology companies benefit. That can take between six months and three years of high oil prices, said Roger Read, an analyst with Natixis Bleichroeder in Houston. 
"In the very near term, it has no impact (on services companies); for producers it's immediate cash flow," he said. 

Benchmark crude oil prices in New York hit $80 on Sept. 12 for the first time, extending a rally that's since brought the front-month contract as high as $84.10 a barrel, up some 20% in the past month alone. Prices have benefited from financial flows into oil markets in search of greater returns, as well as perceptions of strong demand in the fourth quarter and tighter supplies. 

While it's unclear whether oil is set to stay above the $80 mark - the November contract on the New York Mercantile Exchange was trading down 98 cents Friday at $80.80 - the breach has prompted questions about what the fallout might be across the oil industry, not least for the oil services companies that have seen their profits soar in line with the oil boom that took hold in earnest in 2003. 

With capacity still tight and demand rising, especially in the offshore drilling sector, $80 oil is less of a watershed than past price milestones - when the market is already perfectly aligned in the service companies' favor, things can't get much better. 

"There doesn't seem to be any limitations on deepwater (drilling) at this point," Read said. "There doesn't seem to be anything capping service pricing power." 

Rates Continue To Rise 

When prices first started to rise this decade, oil companies suddenly found themselves able to justify heavy expenditure in frontiers such as deepwater and heavy oil. Service companies were caught by surprise and lacked the manpower or equipment to meet the windfall headed their way. Costs began to increase around the world and across the services sector. Even after three years of scaling up, labor shortages have kept rates rising through the present day. 

"From an infrastructure standpoint, they're spending as much as they can...there isn't much ability to expand," said Poe Fratt, an analyst with AG Edwards in St. Louis. 

As long as oil prices are rising, producers can grumble about escalating costs, but lack the leverage to push back. Costs have therefore become a much bigger factor in where energy companies choose to operate, with service companies following producers out of North America and offshore. 

"One of the...benefits of having longer life assets and quality assets is it reduces your maintenance capital," said Charles Davidson, chief executive of Noble Energy Inc. (NBL) at a recent industry conference. Noble has moved away from older and smaller fields that require more upkeep to maintain production, as rising costs have eaten into margins there, he said. 

In areas where energy companies are regaining control of project costs, including in the U.S. and Canada, $80 oil hasn't tilted power back to the services companies, however. 

Recession Wildcard 

Onshore work in North America is still one of the largest markets for the oilfield services companies, but the region is heavily tilted toward natural gas production. Gas prices rose with oil for several years, but flattened at the end of 2005, putting a cap on producers' budgets. Higher oil prices have almost no impact. 

Early hints that North America was fading forced services companies, such as Halliburton Co. (HAL) and Baker Hughes Inc. (BHI) to shift their focus overseas. All are chasing companies like Noble Energy, which is hunting for oil off the coast of West Africa and China, as well as national oil companies undertaking big projects in their home countries. 

Analysts say the entire international services sector - companies that perform various technological tasks rather than operate rigs - is a good buy. Oil prices over $80 only encourage more international exploration by publicly traded companies, and provide national oil companies with the cash to pursue their growth plans. 

"We believe (Baker Hughes') investment in international infrastructure will start to yield better-than-expected results," Douglas Becker, an analyst at Banc of America Securities wrote in a note to clients. 

On the other hand, months of $80 oil could send the global economy into recession, curbing demand for crude and ultimately hurting producers and services companies, Fratt said. 

"As long as demand growth doesn't go negative...($80 oil) should have positive implications for the oil services industry," he said. "Production capacity continues to be well utilized, they will have to add additional capacity."


----------



## Sounda

Hey Sophie Sweet and SOB

I happened to be in the Karratha Shopping centre the other day ( just on a sojourn from Broome) and noticed a group people wearing the Schlumberger overalls. When you are in Karratha you can see all sorts of companies and their workers wearing the company gear. It got me thinking, I wonder why Schlumberger are in this town given the presence of NMS and Mermaid Marine.

Do they have a piece of the market down here and if so will there be an impact on NMS? Or does Lange have something in the bag given his past association with Schlumberger? 

Do Schlumberger have a presence on the NWS gas shelf? And if so what's the impact for Neppie? 

Lange has worked for Schlumberger prior and are there synergies here or are we facing some stiff competition from Schlumberger?

I thought this observation might offer some insight, or perhaps not, into the debate.

Did either of you guys already know this?   

Over to you

Sounda


----------



## Sounda

Oh and is there some sort of takeover in the wind (or the waves)? My research is pointing towards NMS as being a very nice little takeover target in the offing - jeepers Lange knows what the Schlumberger deal is so what's the game?
This is not a ramp but someone tell me why the company Lange once worked for has suddenly appeared on the NWS gas shelf?
Coincidence maybe - but one needs to ask why?


----------



## son of baglimit

sounda - i think youll find schlumbugga have been EVERYWHERE for years - their market cap is over $100B, and they dominate the landscape in comparison to most.

if you see some schlumbuggas wearing neppy caps, let me know.


----------



## Sounda

Funny you should say that SOB I thought about giving them some Neppie caps and saying,
"Boys you'll be seeing a lot more of these around in the coming years"


----------



## son of baglimit

"dont you ever let a chance go by oh lord, dont you ever let a chance go by"

next time seek their opinions - maybe take the crownies with ya


----------



## Sounda

Our old mate Holdon is the crownie man - I'll checkwith him on the temp!!!
So what do you think wil be the next good news item?


----------



## michael_selway

SophieSweet said:


> Michael,
> 
> I personally feel very comfortable with a reasonable investment in this company. The six companies that were acquired were all profitable and had big name customers in O&G. There is incentive in it for all previous owners of those companies, as they all have shares in NMS and are also contracted to stay for about 3yrs each. They all were obviously very knowledgeable in their own fields, Lange having worked for Schlumberger(one of the worlds most technologically advanced service companies in O&G), is well suited to recognise quality. The only risk that anyone has spoken of, is amalgamating them all together. Given the previous points, the likelihood of it failing is very low, I think! If you read back and catch up on articles in Smart Investor, Smart Company, Fin Review, WA papers etc; the terms used to describe NMS suggest a incredibly bright future. Also the large US company Apache has used them through Cal Dive, and continue to use NMS directly. Cal Dive wouldn't like giving out their work either, but given NMS have NEPSYS, the cost and benefit left them no choice. Just after listing about 3 1/2 yrs ago, Halliburton's subsidiary,KBR, used them at least twice to fix Marina infrastructure at Darwin's Cullen Bay. Australian Navy has used them a few times for varying jobs, fixing infrastructure, paint a sub underwater and weld up hulls. They are the first company to weld stainless steel underwater.There is a growing list of reputable companies that have used NEPSYS. NEPSYS gives them an incredibly good edge at getting work. The technology is proven, insurance companies and welding standards rate it as the best available for underwater use. The alternative is hyperbaric welds and drydocking, which incredibly expensive.
> 
> You obviously are well versed in shares, I think if you do your research you'll be hard pushed finding negatives. I don't think projections into the future are much more than a lucky dip, the forecasts don't include contracts not gained, but would be based mainly on the incomes of the acquired companies prior to  joining NMS. The work using NEPSYS in coming years is what will give this company a huge boost. The technology is patented in US and Australia and pending in Europe. The benefits of NEPSYS is what will pull in customers. MBL, Richard Pratt have some faith in them, with sizeable parcels. Long term I think this will be an extremely large company.




Hi Sophie, thanks fo that

Would you know whose competitors NMS are? is MRM? Are these competitors also good investments? M & A even?

*MRM - Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 8.8 11.9 14.5 16.2 
DPS 1.0 2.0 3.0 2.5 *

thx

MS


----------



## Plasmapark

Hey SOB,
Those Rigzone & Bloomberg articles are good but, what we shouldn't loose sight of is, Neppy isn't just tied to the oil price for an income.
Keep in mind that, even if oil were to run out next week, (godforbid) ole Neppy is also well positioned for the decommissioning of undersea infrastructure.
Some good news from them would go down well about now....


----------



## Nicks

michael_selway said:


> Hi Sophie, thanks fo that
> 
> Would you know whose competitors NMS are? is MRM? Are these competitors also good investments? M & A even?
> 
> *MRM - Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share)
> 2007 2008 2009 2010
> EPS 8.8 11.9 14.5 16.2
> DPS 1.0 2.0 3.0 2.5 *
> 
> thx
> 
> MS





MS - where did you get these figures? 

(gee 100 characters is a bit much to fill sometimes when you want to ask a short but very relevant question)


----------



## SophieSweet

Michael,

 The information is on both websites.

http://www.neptunems.com/services.aspx

"The Neptune Marine Services group comprises of highly skilled and qualified engineering, technical support and commercial diving personnel. Neptune Marine has the capabilities to offer a complete range of integrated engineering services from seabed to surface including: project management, specialist engineering & fabrication services, asset integrity management, IRM (inspection, repair & maintenance), general diving services and of course our flagship patented dry underwater welding technology -NEPSYS."

Also they of course have the geotechnical surveying now, with TRISURV.

http://www.mermaidmarine.com.au/default.asp?cID=1

"With supply bases in Dampier and Broome and a range of modern offshore vessels, MMA is able to offer our clients marine logistics services throughout all phases of the offshore oil and gas development cycle.

The Company’s head office is in Fremantle and has its main operations base in Dampier which includes a private wharf facility and ship repair facility capable of servicing the range of vessels engaged in offshore support activities.  Over the last 5 years MMA has invested over $100 million in a fleet renewal and infrastructure development programme to ensure we are able to meet the emerging requirements in Australia’s offshore oil and gas industry; particularly in the North West Shelf and Browse Basin regions where multiple billion dollar developments are currently being planned."



Those are cut and pastes from their websites. They don't seem to have conflicting services, except probably project management?? I could see them working alongside each other quite alot in the near future and possibly amalgamating. Pratt having shares in both probably can see that too.


----------



## son of baglimit

if you have ever listened to the webcasts of apache, this is a very familiar story...."leaner cost structures"...how do they manage that i wonder.....

Smaller Oil Companies Fuel UK's North Sea Revival      
  by  Benoit Faucon      Dow Jones Newswires      Tuesday, September 25, 2007  


LONDON Sep 25, 2007 (From The Wall Street Journal via Dow Jones Newswires)
Tax changes and investment incentives are transforming the landscape of Britain's North Sea -- reinvigorating Europe's second-largest oil basin after Norway and raising hopes that its long decline may slow. 

The revival has taken many in the industry by surprise, because when the government in 2005 announced it would raise taxes on oil production, big international companies warned the move would discourage investments. 


Two years later, the biggest oil companies are reducing their presence, but a clutch of smaller companies have moved in to fill the void. The shift in ownership suggests the government may be able to capture more revenue from high oil prices while limiting risks to its energy security needs. 
This year, Royal Dutch Shell PLC, Chevron Corp. and Exxon Mobil Corp. started to offload a sizable number of their North Sea fields, much as BP PLC and ConocoPhillips did last year. As they reduced their exposure, small, independent companies such as Fairfield Energy Ltd., Oilexco Inc., Venture Production PLC and Perenco SA seized what they saw as a good opportunity. These smaller companies have leaner cost structures that make them better suited to the mature, high-tax basin, energy analysts say. 

The North Sea is to the United Kingdom what the Gulf of Mexico is to the U.S. -- a province that pipes oil and gas straight into one of the world's largest economies, reducing its dependence on tight international energy markets. 

The future of the basin, which in 2006 produced 2.9 million barrels of oil equivalent a day, is crucial to global energy supply. But ever since a peak in 1999, production has been in decline -- falling 10% in 2006 -- as fields slowly deplete. 

Large companies have warned higher taxes could accelerate that trend and are speeding up asset-divestments programs. In August, Chevron said it was selling its interests in the Mariner and Bressay fields to Norway's Norsk Hydro ASA for a sum not disclosed, pending regulatory approval. In June, Shell and Exxon Mobil unit Esso put a string of North Sea assets up for sale and entered exclusive negotiations to offload their Dunlin fields to Fairfield Energy of the U.K. 

The major oil producers aren't abandoning the North Sea altogether. The assets Shell put up for sale in June represent just 8% of its North Sea production. But Shell has said it will reduce its U.K. North Sea investment in the coming years. Like other companies, it has moved to new areas such as Norway, Qatar, West Africa or Russia to find better value. 

Oil companies raised a clamor last year when the British government raised tax on oil-production profits by 10 percentage points, bringing the tax rate to 50%. The Labor government also said it wouldn't rule out further tax increases if it wins the next elections, due no later than 2010. The tax increase worsened what is already "a very high cost environment," says Tom Botts, Shell's head of exploration and production for Europe. 

Smaller companies, though, see the majors' pain as an opportunity. U.K. midsize company Venture Production, which bought a smaller peer for 224 million euros ($315.5 million) last year, has said it is looking into buying the Shell and Esso assets. 

The U.K. fiscal system is "the best deal in the world," says Arthur Millholland, chief executive of Oilexco, a Canadian company that is moving aggressively into the North Sea. 

He pointed out that the U.K. rewards companies investing in drilling wells with a 100% tax deduction on such investment compared with 25% to 30% in the U.S. This incentive, introduced in 2002, has been gradually expanded. The 100% tax deduction was deferred from 2005 to 2006, and new investment can be used to offset part of the tax for as many as six years. 

Meanwhile, a measure put into place in 2002 -- the so-called Fallow Initiative -- is also helping. The measure forces companies to divest themselves of undeveloped acreage, and has been one of the factors pushing the major oil companies to monetize some of their licenses, the consultancy Hannon Westwood notes. 

The newcomers are now playing a big role in investment. According to Hannon Westwood, recent entrants, none of which are major producers, accounted for more than 50% of all drilling in search of oil or natural gas in 2006, a proportion it expects will rise this year. The consultancy said drilling in 2005 and 2006 reached its highest level since 1998, with 116 wells. 

Oilexco drilled about a quarter of the wells in all of the U.K. North Sea during 2006, more than BP, Shell, Total SA, Chevron and ConocoPhillips put together, according to figures from Wood Mackenzie, an energy-consulting company. Oilexco has expanded by acquiring stakes in North Sea fields that were left undeveloped by Chevron, Italy's Eni SpA or ConocoPhillips. 

The smaller companies benefit from their leaner cost structure. In particular, says Oilexco's Mr. Millholland, they employ fewer staff. "We are as professional as big oil," he says. "What we do not have is corporate bureaucracy." 

A spokeswoman for Oil and Gas U.K., a British oil-industry association, disagrees that smaller companies can take better advantage of U.K. tax rules than bigger ones. "A number of factors such as rising costs, fiscal uncertainty and lower production levels is having an impact on [U.K. North Sea] competitiveness and these will affect the business decisions taken by companies no matter their size," she says. 

Hannon Westwood says the ownership change will have a positive impact on oil production as acreage where no exploration is taking place is being acquired by more active players. It points out that exploration drilling in 2005 and 2006 discovered an estimated 1.2 billion barrels of oil equivalent. 

Mr. Millholland says he agrees with the U.K. government's view that the incentives will help slow the rate of decline of North Sea production.


----------



## SophieSweet

Well if you're depressed and hungover after your team lost, here's a boost. A new set of skills to add to the quiker, and a base in Asia. Maybe they have enough services now?? Maybe just buy small dive companies with cash in the relevant markets and then push the add ons??


Media Release 01 October 2007
Neptune Marine to acquire specialist engineering firm SEA-STRUCT
•
Purchase price of A$17 million plus three-year earn-out
•
Generates annual revenue of A$9 million and EBIT of A$4 million
•
Immediately EPS accretive upon settlement
•
Extends Neptune’s range of products and services in the subsea oil & gas sector
•
Expands Neptune’s international presence into Asia
•
Management to stay with the business
Perth, Western Australia: Leading subsea engineering services company Neptune Marine Services (ASX: NMS) today announced the signing of a letter of intent for the proposed acquisition of SEA-STRUCT, a leading manufacturer and installer of specialised concrete based stabilisation and protection systems for the subsea oil & gas pipelines and cables and the broader marine services market.
Neptune will pay A$17 million plus a three year earn out based on future performance. Payment will be 70 per cent cash and 30 per cent in new Neptune Shares. The business’ financial performance is strong, currently generating A$9 million in annual revenues and A$4 million in EBIT. Upon completion of the acquisition, and after the issue of new shares, SEA-STRUCT will be immediately EPS accretive.
Established in 1993, SEA-STRUCT is a specialist engineering firm that manufactures, supplies and installs pipeline and cable stabilisation protection and erosion control products for the subsea oil & gas sector and the broader marine services market.
SEA-STRUCT provides offshore grouting equipment and personnel for freespan correction works as well as the SEAMAT range of precast concrete mattresses that are used to support, protect and stabilise subsea oil & gas pipelines. The SEAMAT range of concrete stabilization products are manufactured and supplied to most countries within SE Asia.
With a team of 37 staff within the 3 offices, SEA-STRUCT ’s Australian entity is based in Fremantle, Western Australia, and has affiliations with SEA-STRUCT International Pte Ltd in Singapore and PT SEA-STRUCT INDONESIA Batam Island, Indonesia. The business also has representatives in Europe, the United States and the Middle East. Customers include major energy producers, EPCM firms and government authorities.
Neptune’s Managing Director and CEO Christian Lange said SEA-STRUCT is complementary to Neptune’s existing operations and fits well with the group’s integrated engineering services and solutions strategy.
“SEA-STRUCT is an excellent business and represents another growth channel for Neptune. The business’ products are highly regarded in the subsea oil & gas sector and they are complementary with Neptune’s existing subsea pipeline engineering and maintenance services.
“Some of Neptune’s operating businesses have worked with SEA-STRUCT for many years, so we know the business and the team very well. We are delighted that SEA-STRUCT’s founder and Managing Director David Maclean will stay with the business for a minimum of three years and continue to drive its growth.
“SEA-STRUCT also gives Neptune the platform to expand its international operations in the immediate future. The business’ presence in Singapore and Indonesia means we can very quickly offer SEA-STRUCT’s customers complementary subsea engineering and maintenance services in these markets. This represents a good organic growth opportunity and a platform to establish Neptune in the broader Asian oil & gas market.
“Neptune is off to a strong start in FY2008. Our new businesses have come together well, and we are taking advantage of the integrated opportunities that have arisen as a result of our expanded business model. Across all divisions, we are winning new work and growing our operations. The SEA-STRUCT acquisition represents another outstanding addition to Neptune’s service and solutions capability, and will improve our geographical footprint. Neptune continues to assess additional growth opportunities in the global subsea oil & gas sector,” Mr Lange said.
Neptune expects to complete the acquisition of SEA-STRUCT in early Q3, FY 2008.


----------



## son of baglimit

just plucking key points for discussion.......



SophieSweet said:


> Established in 1993, SEA-STRUCT is a specialist engineering firm that manufactures, supplies and installs pipeline and cable stabilisation protection and erosion control products for the subsea oil & gas sector and the broader marine services market.
> 
> With a team of 37 staff within the 3 offices, SEA-STRUCT ’s Australian entity is based in Fremantle, Western Australia, and has affiliations with SEA-STRUCT International Pte Ltd in Singapore and PT SEA-STRUCT INDONESIA Batam Island, Indonesia.
> 
> “Some of Neptune’s operating businesses have worked with SEA-STRUCT for many years, so we know the business and the team very well. We are delighted that SEA-STRUCT’s founder and Managing Director David Maclean will stay with the business for a minimum of three years and continue to drive its growth.
> 
> “SEA-STRUCT also gives Neptune the platform to expand its international operations in the immediate future. The business’ presence in Singapore and Indonesia means we can very quickly offer SEA-STRUCT’s customers complementary subsea engineering and maintenance services in these markets.
> 
> “Neptune is off to a strong start in FY2008. Our new businesses have come together well, and we are taking advantage of the integrated opportunities that have arisen as a result of our expanded business model. Across all divisions, we are winning new work and growing our operations.
> 
> Neptune expects to complete the acquisition of SEA-STRUCT in early Q3, FY 2008.




manufactures, supplies & installs - so they bring to nms the workforce experienced in these facets, and all who can easily transfer their expertise to other nms businesses

fremantle, singapore & indonesia - locations where SOOOO much is happening now and well into the future...this aint a sort term boom.

you can assume the newly introduced management from the acquired businesses have recommended the add on of sea-struct - and can assume they will fit in perfectly to the culture developing at neppy.

looking to expand their services to sea-structs old clients, and as the following para says, this process is working very well with the bringing together of so many like minded companies.

if the acquisition cash component can be fully funded by cash flow rather than another placement or rights issue, and they make the market aware of that soon, we could have a very merry christmas.

langes dream continues to grow - where it ends who knows......one thing for sure - theres no end in sight.


----------



## son of baglimit

$80 Oil Helps Some but Not All Service Companies      
  by  Brian Baskin      Dow Jones Newswires      Monday, October 01, 2007  


HOUSTON Oct. 1, 2007 (Dow Jones Newswires)
Higher oil prices have led to record highs for the oilfield services stock index, but it's not boom times for all companies in the sector. 

In the past, higher prices for crude futures have lifted all the index's components, but this time around, some are seeing shallower gains or even falling stock prices. 


Crude futures topped $80 a barrel on Sept. 18, and have for the most part stayed above that level since then, trading at $80.90 on Monday morning. The Oil Service Sector index (OSX) on the Philadelphia Stock Exchange, which aggregates 15 companies, crossed $300 for the first time in its 11-year history on Sept. 21. The two tend to rise and fall in tandem, as the price of oil eventually helps determine the amount of cash producers can use for exploration and production. In good times, services companies face increased competition for that extra business, with onshore and shallow-water drillers in particular seeing an onslaught of new rigs entering the market. 
"It'll probably be anywhere from a six- to 36-month lag from a move in oil prices to an impact on services," said Roger Read, an analyst with Natixis Bleichroeder in Houston. "The (stock) market recognizes that in advance, so it makes sense stocks are moving to some extent on record oil prices." 

The OSX isn't the monolith it once was, however. Shares of Cameron International Corp. (CAM), a global oilfield services provider, gained 20% over the last month, a slightly larger percentage increase than the price of oil. Similar companies, such as Halliburton Co. (HAL) and Schlumberger Ltd. (SLB), also saw healthy growth. At the other end of the index, Rowan Cos. (RDC), a shallow-water driller, saw shares fall 2% over the same period. Nabors Industries Ltd. (NBR), the lone land driller in the index, gained a relatively mild 5%. 

Both Cameron and Rowan earn a healthy portion of their income in oil fields worldwide. But as their diverging fates show, $80 oil is not a cure-all for sore spots developing in some corners of the industry. 

"You are having pushback from producers, you are seeing softness in drilling rig rates and in some of the service lines," said Read, who has set a $353 target price for the OSX in 2008. 

Road To Riches 

Back in 2004, $40 oil persuaded producers to greenlight far more projects than services companies could easily handle, which sent costs skyrocketing. A year later, $60 oil cemented an acute shortage of labor, rigs and other equipment. All of the companies, from Nabors drilling in Oklahoma to Transocean Inc. (RIG) miles off the coast of Brazil, benefited from rising oil prices. 

The run-up to $80 from $60 this year hasn't lifted all stocks in the same way, with each component of the sector growing or suffering based on producers' actions and their own activities during the first three years of the boom. 

Companies like Halliburton and Baker Hughes Inc. (BHI) help producers do everything from speed up the time it takes to drill a well, to extracting a bit more production out of aging reservoirs. Increasingly their work is outside North America, where national oil companies are using cash generated by high commodities prices to boost production and undertake huge exploration projects. For this reason, Halliburton opened a headquarters in Dubai earlier this year, and other larger services companies are expanding campuses abroad. All are hoping to boost international revenue enough to overcome a slowdown in the U.S. and Canada. 

"We believe (Baker Hughes') investment in international infrastructure will start to yield better-than-expected results," Doug Becker, an analyst at Banc of America Securities, wrote in a note to clients. 

Deepwater drillers are in a different race. Many of the most promising undeveloped fields are miles offshore, and for the last few years there haven't been enough rigs available to explore them all. Companies such as Transocean, Noble Corp. (NE) and Diamond Offshore Drilling Inc. (DO) have prospered. New rigs are starting to leave the shipyards, but most analysts give deepwater drillers another two or three years before supply catches up to demand. 

"There doesn't seem to be any limitations on deepwater (drilling) at this point," Read said. "There doesn't seem to be anything capping service pricing power." 

Left Behind 

Drillers working in shallower water aren't having the same luck, and rising oil prices haven't changed that. 

Like their peers further offshore, operators of rigs known as jackups saw business explode as oil passed $40 and $60. Unlike the drillships used to drill in 8,000 feet of water, jackups can be built relatively quickly and cheaply. More than 60 new shallow-water rigs will be available for work through the end of 2008, while nowhere near that number of jobs are expected to open up. 

"Until customers move up their budgets significantly, the underlying assumptions" that the market is softening remain in place, said Poe Fratt, an analyst with A.G. Edwards in St. Louis. "They're bringing so much capacity into the market." 

For $80 oil to have an impact on the jackup market, producers must first get used to the idea of higher oil prices, Fratt said. Most companies still pick projects based on oil prices around $40, or even the mid-$30s, he said. 

Services companies with a large share of their business in North America face the same capacity problems as offshore drillers, but are hampered by a market tilted more toward natural gas than oil. Crude may have passed $80 a barrel, but gas futures plateaued around $7 a British thermal unit in 2006, and spent parts of the summer below $6. North American producers spend more on gas than oil, and announced cuts to their 2007 budgets at the start of the year, even as 300 new rigs were entering the market. Shares of Nabors, with the vast majority of its rigs operating in the U.S. and Canada, trade 20% below their level when gas prices peaked in December 2005, and have barely budged in the last month. 

The OSX is more heavily tilted toward oil-focused companies like Transocean and Cameron, and has therefore been able to ignore the stable price of natural gas and shaky North American market. 

"Energy is playing as market darling and OSX is the prettiest of the bunch," Dan Pickering of Tudor Pickering Energy wrote in a note to clients last week - while also cautioning the next day that shallow-water driller stocks are "dead money." 

Copyright (c) 2007 Dow Jones & Company, Inc.


----------



## SophieSweet

It's starting to look quite exciting again! Perhaps the speculation about subtle manipulation of the SP, for the purposes of issuing new shares for acquisition, is on the money?? All of a sudden it's running again, just as the acquisition is happening. The SP was $1.58 pre Lange, with alot less potential. It's a wonder this share hasn't exploded when you compare the situation before and now and the potential. The SP still seems more based on earnings, when it deserves to be alot higher based on potential. We now have 6 companies, that joined NMS, from within the industry that can see the benefit and vision that Lange has, as well as MBL etc. 

And let's hope Son of Bag Limit is right about the payment possibly being paid straight from the coffers. I expect it will be. It's settled in early 08, they have a reasonable amount of time, new work and cash already in the bank. They would have to entice the owners of the acquisition with shares, but no need to dilute the SP more, after all, all the management have shares and like us, would prefer less dilution.

So they have bases in Asia, USA and of course Australia. How will they develop or acquire a Middle East or European office??? Maybe the Aberdeen office is already expanding?? 

It's all a far cry from jan06- Thank God!!!


----------



## Plasmapark

I hope you're right SS, go Neppy you good thing.
Maybe I can recoup some of the win I didn't make by being too hasty April last year, in selling off 10,000 FMG at $8.00.
I still sneak a peak and, kick myself black and blue.
I thank my stars I bought Neppy at 53c and, certainly won't be making any hasty sales of Neppy shares in the next 2-3 years....maybe more.


----------



## SophieSweet

http://www.brr.com.au/NMS

Just out today regarding Sea Struct and other acquisitions, well worth a listen.


----------



## michael_selway

SophieSweet said:


> http://www.brr.com.au/NMS
> 
> Just out today regarding Sea Struct and other acquisitions, well worth a listen.




Hi SS thanks  Btw do you know NMS has dropped so much till 2007







thx

MS


----------



## SophieSweet

A couple of articles on Neptune. Good to see them getting some media exposure!!

http://www.theage.com.au/news/Busin...d-for-SeaStruct/2007/10/01/1191090985247.html

http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en-story/1/57164/Neptune-Marine-to-buy-SEA-STRUCT-for-17m


----------



## SophieSweet

Michael,
 Yeah I have followed them since their inception, I bought in the float. Made a hefty profit on it's way down and bought a few more. The weld wasn't being commercialised successfully before with a couple of accountants, Harrison and Wolanski at the helm, it's a totally different story now with Lange. You should research it thoroughly, it's all there, you will easily see the difference. The company pre feb 06, pre Lange is nothing compared to now. Anyway! you be the judge, I am sitting pretty!


----------



## son of baglimit

sitting pretty - huh - you aint seen anything yet.

patersons have released a new report on neppy - its too big to post here currently - be doing my best to edit it like last time.

back soon...............now rated ''spec buy'', finally lost the boring ''hold'' tag.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.neptunems.com/pdfs/Top 20 End of Sept.pdf

while you all wait, heres an updated top 20 list - dated 30/9/07


----------



## son of baglimit

and while you wait longer (it aint easy ya know), here an excerpt from a NZ online article from last year about seastruct - good read.........


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.filefactory.com/file/498437/

im sorry folks i did my best but couldnt get the file small enough to attach it here, but joe has provided me with an option.

follow the link above, you may have to join (i dunno) and patersons latest NMS report is yours.

spec buy and price target of $1.24 - nice


----------



## SophieSweet

Link works fine Son Of Bag Limit, no need to join, just downloaded. A good read and great to see the upgraded  rating to "speculative buy". Looking forward to the AGM, should be very interesting and possibly packed with more positive information.

Lange has been aggressive with acquisitions, full steam ahead, so what about R&D?? I think the underwater NEPSYS drone, that can weld in deepwater, could be on the horizon. If so, it could be the path to megabucks of work for NMS. If you recall in a article i posted awhile back on a competitor and their underwater welding drone, it mentioned that being able to weld "deepsea" was harder than putting a man on the moon. Maybe it is with what they created, and maybe not for what NMS could be creating?? Also the competitor's drone seemed huge and probably would be very expensive, perhaps that drone was creating some sort of hyperbaric chamber around pipes, or wet welding, both of which wouldn't be as cheap and effective as the NMS one, perhaps??? I think the NEPSYS drone could be an incredibly huge boost to NMS, should it happen. I think it will, in time. It is a goal they want to reach as per the information on their website. 

The methodology re merging all these new companies sounded good, according to Lange on BRR, the companies still operate individually, but work together on operations. I'd say Lange would have researched the best way to incorporate acquisitions, very thoroughly.

:


----------



## SophieSweet

New announcement!! Very interesting. No mention of $$$$ or use of NEPSYS. But working inconjunction with US army corps!! Which establishes relationships that could lead to more work with US defense,ie the Navy. All good!!

Media Release 04 October 2007

Neptune expands into water sector with projects in the USA and Australia

Perth, Western Australia: Leading engineering services company Neptune Marine Services (ASX: NMS) today announced that it has secured new diving and maintenance related projects in the water sector in the United States and Australia.
Neptune’s United States business, US Underwater Services (USUS), has signed a master service agreement (MSA) with the Lower Colorado River Authority (LCRA) to provide commercial diving services for all LCRA projects in the central Texas Lakes. The project is for a 12 month period with a possible four year extension.
USUS has also been contracted to undertake underwater cleaning, debris removal and inspection of the stilling basin and intake trash tracks at the Harry Truman Dam, Warsaw, Missouri, for the US Army Corps of Engineers. The project is expected to take 30-36 days.
In Australia the Diving Services division continues to secure ongoing work with WA Water Corporation. The business has been contracted to provide further diving work to support the refurbishment of the Stirling Dam upgrade project in conjunction with McMahon Construction. The Diving Services division has also recently undertaken diving and support services to assist with the Mundaring Weir upgrade, involving the drilling of concrete core samples in the 100 year old wall.
Neptune’s Managing Director and CEO Christian Lange said while the group’s primary focus remains focused on the offshore oil & gas sector, expanding its diving and IRM services in the water sector is a logical step.
“These are excellent projects for Neptune to secure in terms of the scope of works, the sector opportunities and the customer partnerships. We are particularly pleased to be partnering on a project with such a prestigious customer as the US Army Corps of Engineers. It gives us a platform to secure further projects from relevant US government departments in the future.
“It makes sense for Neptune to build its presence in the water services sector, and it is a logical market for our Diving Services division. There is a large market in providing diving and IRM services for dams, weirs, reservoirs and other relevant water related sites, and Neptune is continuing to source other opportunities.
“The oil & gas market remains our primary and most lucrative market, but we will also target sectors where we have the skills and capabilities to build further revenue streams for Neptune,” Mr. Lange said.


----------



## son of baglimit

SophieSweet said:


> New announcement!! Very interesting. No mention of $$$$ or use of NEPSYS.
> 
> Neptune’s United States business, US Underwater Services (USUS), has signed a master service agreement (MSA) with the Lower Colorado River Authority (LCRA) to provide commercial diving services for all LCRA projects in the central Texas Lakes. The project is for a 12 month period with a possible four year extension.
> 
> Harry Truman Dam, Warsaw, Missouri, for the US Army Corps of Engineers. The project is expected to take 30-36 days.
> We are particularly pleased to be partnering on a project with such a prestigious customer as the US Army Corps of Engineers. It gives us a platform to secure further projects from relevant US government departments in the future.
> 
> In Australia the Diving Services division continues to secure ongoing work with WA Water Corporation.




As always, lange makes the NMS holders suffer longer than required by not showing $$$ - oh we are suffering so so much - NOT lol. Await the quarterlies as always.
All thats gonna do is make the traders cry when they realised they sold a monty.

that LCRA thing needs googling - back soon on that.

On the US Army thing....just drawing a long bow here.....when the democrats take back power in 09, i can see Halliburton getting very little govt work, considering the kerfuffle over Iraq contracts and Chaney's links to them. I wonder how much might come other providers way.

Good to see the WA Water back on the radar - water conservation being so big on the priority at the moment.


----------



## misterS

The rapid and continuing expansion of NMS is really only restricted by its capacity to keep growing / integrating and the total amount of suitable work type, not by competition for any of the type of work where they are better/cheaper.

It only has competition in circumstances where the cost differential is not significant due to the nature, size and extent of the job, its urgency, or perhaps where their competitors shave their margins to compete.  The margins in the industry are high, so there must be some scope for this.  

Maybe the opposition will have to start offering  a 20% "neppy discount" at the negotiating table.  Maybe that is one of the things Lange means when he referred to becoming a "pain in the ****" to his competitors.

Another benefit of having Nepsys is in helping make it so attractive to its acquisition targets which so far appear to be the cream of the crop.  The quality of these acquisitions further strengthen NMS capacity, reputation and availability and further enhance its attractiveness for any other targets it wants to acquire.

Looking at the reverse, the only reasons no one big has tried to take it over (yet) is that it has not significantly impeded their own work (yet), NMS is still relatively small and there is plenty of work to go around, there is still a  chance NMS might balls it up, combined with the fact the big players probably figure they can still afford to take it over when it is bigger and more successful.

Looking forward to the new chapters in 08/09/10.


----------



## son of baglimit

for future consideration......where will NMS be at this time ??

Woodside Petroleum to host DOT in 2008

Offshore staff 

STAVANGER, Norway – Woodside Petroleum Ltd. has agreed to host the Deep Offshore Technology International Conference & Exhibit in Perth, Australia, Dec. 3-5, 2008. 

"We are extremely pleased to bring DOT to Perth next year as we continue to bring DOT to the top deepwater centers of the world," said John Royall, vice president and group publisher of the Offshore Group of Pennwell Corp. in making the announcement today. 

"Our relationship with Woodside will assure participants and exhibitors valuable insight into one of the world's newest and most important offshore exploration and production markets while providing a worldwide platform for information exchange among exhibitors and suppliers who must face the challenges and opportunities of drilling and producing in deeper waters." 

DOT is a semi-annual international event organized into three technical tracts to discuss offshore oil exploration, drilling, and production. DOT also will be held in Houston on Feb. 12-14, 2008.


----------



## son of baglimit

maybe something we can look forward too......
or do they even fit lange's expansion plans for the north sea !!!

SubOcean plans to double size in 2 years

SCOTT REID

A FLEDGLING sub-sea installation specialist is aiming to double in size within two years after flagging annual turnover of £17 million. 

Aberdeen-based SubOcean Group, formed in 2005, said it had seen turnover more than double in the past six months and was on track to achieve the £17m target at the end of this year. 

With 40 people now employed onshore and a personnel supply workforce of 150 offshore, the firm is aiming to double the business again in the next 24 months. 

SubOcean's expansion comes amid a buoyant energy services industry, as oil and gas explorers are being forced to search further afield and invest more to find new reserves. 

Recent contract wins in the offshore wind renewables market and major overseas deals have also contributed to SubOcean's growth, the firm added. 

Director Mike Daniel said the company had just completed its first US contract, for Horizon Offshore, to help deliver an offshore gas loading system in Boston. 

The Scots firm will assist in trenching a pipeline - allowing tankers to pump gas without entering the city's harbour. 

"We have demonstrated how we can recommission and modify existing kit such as pipeline ploughs so that the trenching on the seabed can be carried out remotely," noted Daniel. "Essentially we have transferred our experience gleaned in the North Sea for use on this project." 

As well as supplying offshore management personnel, divers and subsea equipment operators, the group hires out specialist equipment to major contractors.

This article: http://business.scotsman.com/utilities.cfm?id=1542242007


----------



## Sley

Hey guys,

I am new to shares, I am more of a buy and hold type rather than trading. I have a majority of bluechips in my portfolio spread over a multitude of sectors. Anyway I am hoping to jump in on the NMS bandwagon for the long run.

I am just trying to decide when to jump in. I have watched this like a hawk for the past two days and the price seems to have hovered around .890 and .90. I was thinking of jumping in at anything below .860. Unless of course there are upcomming announcements.


----------



## son of baglimit

hey sley - if you have read this thread thru youll see most of us see it having the brightest of future, which means irrelevant of when you get on, you'll be pleased.
if you think they are right for you and your long term plans, dont hesitate, just do it.
if you do hesitate, and they go to $1.20 for example, you've missed a substantial part of your potential holding.
if you buy now, at 89c, and they drop to say 86c, how much have you really missed.
let the traders worry about margins - you be more concerned with what you'll buy yourself with the substantial profits.

AGM in 4 weeks - that will be the deadline i'd say.


----------



## son of baglimit

check the 5th para - $41B subsea spend

Deepwater oil, gas set for long-term growth

Judy Maksoud
International Editor 

STAVANGER, Norway -- Deepwater oil and gas will continue to be a long-term growth sector. John Westwood, president of Douglas-Westwood, made this pronouncement at the closing session of the Deep Offshore Technology Conference and Exhibition in Stavanger, Norway, on Friday, Oct. 12. 

Westwood began his talk with an assessment of supply and the growing need for hydrocarbons. "Population growth across the world is driving oil demand," Westwood said. Since the late 1960s, oil demand has increased by 268% and gas by 435%. Oil prices are high, he said, and production is declining. "It is the developing world that is driving this growth." The oil crunch that is predicted over the next five years could push demand to 95.8 MMb/d by 2012. "We are now about to enter a new era of deficit," Westwood said. "Where the oil will come from, I don't know." 

Today and for the foreseeable future, "The serious prospects are in deepwater," Westwood said. This news is not good news for the North Sea, which Westwood says is "going down the ski slope of production decline." Opportunities for growth in Norway exist, "but they are in extreme conditions." 

Westwood predicts that Russia might well be a major source of hydrocarbons going forward. "St. Petersburg was the first Russian Revolution," Westwood said, "Gazprom is the second." With approximately 16% of the world's gas reserves, Gazprom is a giant aware of its power, he said. 

The long-term growth for the industry is assured according to Westwood, who predicted capex/opex growth will reach $270 billion by 2012. Subsea spending will reach $41 billion between 2007 and 2011, a 25% growth, Westwood said. West Africa will lead in subsea growth, with a large amount of the expenditure going to Southeast Asia. 

One limiting factor for exploration and production, Westwood said, is the shortfall in rigs, particularly 5th and 6th generation semisubmersibles. Although 25 new floaters will become available in the next few years, the rigs alone will not fill the need because a second critical limitation is personnel. Westwood estimates that as many as 20,000 people will be needed to man the new rigs. 

Westwood discussed the role that will be played by new frontiers, made up primarily of arctic areas, which hold 160-300 Bboe in reserves. Because the artic is not under the jurisdiction of any individual nation, the move toward arctic exploration has set in motion what Westwood called, "the great deepwater land grab." 

Although Canada, the US, Norway, Denmark, and Russia have some claim to the arctic region, Westwood predicts that when the dust settles, Russia will control 60% of the acreage. And the Russians will need partners. Development will require "huge investments" and will present "huge challenges," Westwood said. 

"The arctic and deepwater are the world's greatest offshore challenge," Westwood concluded. "Enjoy it!"


----------



## Baussie

son of baglimit said:


> hey sley - AGM in 4 weeks - that will be the deadline i'd say.




I agree, the spruik can't be too far off starting pre AGM. September quarter results aren't far away either. I've been absorbing a few more at this level recently and I don't see it dropping much more, but volume is light and you might get lucky. 

Why not get part of what your after and see if you do get lucky at .86


----------



## Baussie

Baussie said:


> I agree, the spruik can't be too far off starting pre AGM. September quarter results aren't far away either. I've been absorbing a few more at this level recently and I don't see it dropping much more, but volume is light and you might get lucky.
> 
> Why not get part of what your after and see if you do get lucky at .86




Spruik on with AFR article today and announcement now confirming North Sea Growth Strategy....company in advanced negotiations with a subsea service provider in the North Sea region...

Still think it will make it back to .86?


----------



## Sley

Bought some at $.91 before it jumped up to .955 at the moment. I'll be holding this one for a long time!


----------



## son of baglimit

timely - is that the word im looking for ?

well done sley - welcome aboard - and please, contribute anything you find out.


----------



## son of baglimit

gee baussie - you coulda posted the article - effortlessly typed up by woywoy of HC fame - but stuff 'Ã­m, i'll take the credit lol.

todays afr - pg35

With the oil price hovering around record levels and intense exploration and production activity in train, it is not surprising to see the share prices of companies that service the sector experiencing strong support.

One of the largest operators in the oil and gas services sector is Worley Parsons. It's share price has risen from about $29 in mid August to more than $44, an increase of about 50 per cent.

While the performance of Worley Parsons is outstanding, there are smaller players operating in niche markets that have the scope to achieve similar levels of growth in the medium term.

Neptune Marine is one such company. The business provides specialised services to operators of offshore oil and gas facilities. Its scope of services includes pipeline inspection, maintenance and repair work, an area that is likely to produce robust revenue growth due to the fact that many major pipeline facilities are overdue for repair because of their age. 

Neptune's proprietary underwater welding technology, NEPSYS, can be used to construct or repair metal objects underwater. This patented technology has been used in ship repairs as well as construction and maintenance work relating to offshore oil and gas platforms and pipelines. 

The NEPSYS method of welding is of the same quality as that achieved in a dry environment. Significant cost savings can be achieved using NEPSYS, as it usually avoids or minimises the need to shut down facilities and provides a more economical method of construction or repair. 

While NEPSYS was the platform for Neptune's launch as a listed company in 2004, several developments in the last two years have catapulted Neptune onto the international stage as a provider of multi-disciplined marine services to oil and gas companies.

Christian Lange was appointed as managing director of Neptune in 2006 following an executive career spanning 16 years with Schlumberger, one of the worlds largest global oilfield services groups.

Mr Lange has drawn on his experience in operational strategy and his understanding of capital markets in the energy services industry to pave the way for strong growth and the establishment of diversified and reliable revenue streams. As well as one-off project, Neptune is pursuing opportunities in the inspection, repair and maintenance areas where long-term contracts generating recurring revenue can provide earnings stability. With this in mind, the company has made several acquisitions that have broadened its service offering and in particular strengthened its ability to conduct underwater inspection, repair and maintenance work. 

Between December 2006 and August 2007, Neptune acquired three diving services businesses, two subsea engineering companies and one company that specialises in underwater surveying. Neptune also has the $17 million acquisition (plus a 3 year earn out agreement) of Sea-Struct awaiting settlement.

Sea-Struct is a Perth-based company that has 14 years experience in manufacturing, supplying and installing pipeline and cable stabilisation protection and erosion control products. The company services a broad range of industries that own and maintain underwater infrastructure. 

The Sea-Struct acquisition is expected to be immediately earnings per share accretive. Furthermore, Mr Lange sees considerable scope to broaden Neptune's international presence through Sea-Struct's overseas affiliates and representatives. New areas that Sea-Struct's network opens up include Singapore, Indonesia and the Middle East, but Neptune's immediate focus is on growing its already strong presence in the United States, and building on its relatively new position in the Asian market.

In October, Neptune's US-based underwater services business signed an agreement with the Colorado River-Authority to provide diving services for all LCRA projects in the Texas Lakes, Neptune's other success in the water services area was an inspection, cleaning and maintenance project that it undertook on behalf of the US Army Corps.

Mr Lange believes Neptune's ability to establish a safe and efficient work record with large oil and gas-companies in the Gulf of Mexico has lifted the company's profile, enabling it to compete for large government contracts. More positive news is likely in the near term with acquisitions under review, long-term contracts up for renewal and new tenders in the pipeline.

For some time Neptune has been waiting for the right opportunity to emerge in the North Sea region. There is a significant subsea infrastructure in that area, much of which is overdue for maintenance, repair or replacement. While oil and gas supply from some North Sea fields is diminishing, it remains an active area of exploration, offering Neptuen a good mix of recurring revenue and contract work.

Neptune is believed to be close to clinching a deal to purchase an established subsea service provider in the North Sea. Such an acquisition is likely to be larger than the Sea-Struct purchase, with the potential to have a material impact on 2007-08 earnings. 

With regard to Neptune's existing operations, Mr Lange said more than half the group's 2007-08 forecast revenue of $70 million had been confirmed. He noted that contracts that stemmed from recently acquired businesses were consistently higher than historical levels, as clients were more comfortable in awarding substantially larger and more complex projects to a $200 million listed company rather than a small private enterprise.

Based on consensus forecasts for 2007-08, Neptune is trading on a prices-earnings ratio of about 15. But these forecasts do not include the Sea-Struct acquisition or the impact of recent contract wins. 

Consequently, the company's value could be in for a re-rating once analysts have crunched the numbers and upcoming developments are confirmed.


----------



## son of baglimit

just thinking out loud - with this impending north sea acquisition, could it be that NMS are about to receive their european patent for nepsys ?


----------



## son of baglimit

interesting to note the directors are wanting to vote in a resolution to be paid in shares, in lieu of their directors payment - and have a 3 year escrow placed on them.

a vote of confidence ?


----------



## Sley

son of baglimit said:


> interesting to note the directors are wanting to vote in a resolution to be paid in shares, in lieu of their directors payment - and have a 3 year escrow placed on them.
> 
> a vote of confidence ?




What is a 3 year escrow? (sorry I have no idea). Also SOB do you know what date the AGM is or where I could find out?


----------



## SophieSweet

Escrow is a legal arrangement in which an asset (often money, but sometimes other property such as art, a deed of title, website, or software source code) is delivered to a third party (called an escrow agent) to be held in trust pending a contingency or the fulfillment of a condition or conditions in a contract such as payment of a purchase price. Upon that event occurring, the escrow agent will deliver the asset to the proper recipient, otherwise the escrow agent is bound by his or her fiduciary duty to maintain the escrow account. In this case it's shares, so the directors would have the shares held in trust, so they can't sell them for 3years. It was 3yrs, wasn't it?? 

It will be interesting to see how much NMS have spent on R&D in the upcoming report. The last one showed they spent 37k, previous was substantially more, somewhere between 400-600k. I assume the goal of the underwater welding drone could be close?? And the european patent close, as Son of Baglimit said.


----------



## Baussie

Oh how I'd love to see some TA on this...any chartists out there able to show everyone some spiffy charts. Up up and away very shortly? Anyone else seeing similar?


----------



## son of baglimit

excerpt from
http://www.theage.com.au/news/plann...1192940985748.html?page=fullpage#contentSwap1

Best supporting roles - the engineers

It is not just the resources stocks that are booming. Some of the best market performances in recent years have come from the diverse engineering companies and other contractors that provide construction and maintenance services to the minerals and energy sectors.

Take two of them, both S&P/ASX 200 stocks: Perth's Monadelphous Group provides project management, construction, maintenance and support services to resources companies and Sydney's WorleyParsons arranges design, management and support services for major resources projects.

According to Commonwealth Securities figures, in the three years to mid-October each company had rewarded investors with annual returns - dividends plus share-price appreciation - of more than 100 per cent. Had you bought shares in either company in October 2004, the value of your investment would effectively have more than doubled each year in the ensuing three years.

Three-year annual returns for some other resource sector support stocks include: Ausdrill 76 per cent, Austin Engineering 71, Leighton Holdings 77, Macmahon Holdings 60, RCR Tomlinson 67 and United Group 47. For investors, the question needs to be asked: can such stellar returns continue?

At Monadelphous - where the after-tax profit has soared more than 17-fold in just six years - management officials were cautious when announcing the company's June 2007 financial results.

According to an official company statement: "Capacity constraints in the form of labour shortages are now approaching a critical state and as a consequence any expectation of growth for 2007-08 should be treated with significant caution."

According to Rob Velletri, the company's managing director, "With a number of existing projects ramping down in the first half of 2007-08 and potential delays to near-term project opportunities, Monadelphous is expecting a softening of construction revenue in the first half of the new financial year."

However, some market experts believe these companies still represent excellent long-term potential. "They are in an amazing sweet spot that could continue for some years," says Charlie Aitken of Southern Cross Equities.

He points to BHP Billiton's $22 billion development program of more than 33 major projects, either under way or in the planning stages. "Someone has to build them," he says. "These are stocks for investors who aren't comfortable buying resource companies."

In some respects, they have less risk than resource companies. As Adnan Kucukalic of Credit Suisse says, their exposure is to production volumes rather than to commodities prices and production of Australian commodities continues to rise.

Simon Guzowski of Wise-Owl.com highlights two companies. One of these is Swick Mining Services, listed in November 2006, which provides drilling rigs. His other recommendation is Austin Engineering, which he says is working at full capacity.


----------



## son of baglimit

and again as per previous posts, in the lead up to an announcement regarding an acquisition, there is pressure applied to keep NMS within a select price range (0.94 to 1.00)

could this be the price of the nms shares issued as payment ?

could it be a guide to the price of shares issued in a rights issue / placement ?

either way, we will certainly know by the AGM, if not by the release of quarterly figures next week.

you'd reckon that the signal theres no more acqs on the horizon will be when the SP is finally let run on its own...................passed patersons (soon to be revised up) $1.24 target, and quickly heading for $2.
the energy services sector is finally gaining cred in this resources boom......nice jump by MRM today - 9%


----------



## son of baglimit

SophieSweet said:


> It will be interesting to see how much NMS have spent on R&D in the upcoming report. The last one showed they spent 37k, previous was substantially more, somewhere between 400-600k. I assume the goal of the underwater welding drone could be close??




looks like your wish didnt come true sophie - only $98k spent - and thats amongst 7 businesses.

r&d out the door for now you think.

maybe email lange seeking an answer in the AGM......unless you are going ?


----------



## SophieSweet

Son of Baglimit, when the underwater drone becomes reality, which I am in no doubt it will, the share will rocket. Coupling the drone with the NEPSYS weld would see NMS become an incredibly sought after service. I'm sure all the large companies like Halliburtons, Shlumberger are keeping a close eye on NMS. NMS with the drone and weld would become an extreme pain in the ..... , as Lange already mentioned, although he never mentioned the drone. 

As for AGM, it would be a good idea if someone asks for more information on the R&D, since they do have it on their site as a goal. An update would be nice.


----------



## son of baglimit

a ground breaking day and no one can bother posting a thing - o well.

get googling folks - theres plenty on this new mob available.


----------



## Plasmapark

Lange and team need to take a bow.
The new proposed takeover fits like another finger in a mutifaceted glove and, gives the company a BIG leg up into the North Sea.
I'm chomping at the bit for the new announcement....more good news no doubt.....least I hope so.


----------



## alba

Plasma.  Every bit as important, if not more so, is that NMS now have a foot in the door of renewable energy.  CNM were awarded a $5m Grant today and that is their field


----------



## son of baglimit

good post alba - very true about govt grants, as there are certainly plenty coming for such technology.
i see ross deeptech supply the tidal & wave energy sector - does anyone have info on that field within australia ?


----------



## son of baglimit

small grabs from europe

http://www.oceanpd.com/Development/default.html

http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/scotland.cfm?id=699242003

http://www.gnn.gov.uk/Content/Detail.asp?ReleaseID=188537&NewsAreaID=2


----------



## son of baglimit

from todays AFR - prior to the ann

"NEPTUNE PREPARES TO DIVE INTO NORTH SEA SERVICES"

Oil and gas engineering company Neptune Marine is preparing to reveal its eighth bolt on acquisition in just over a year and observers increasingly beoieve a more ambitious union with fellow player Mermaid Marine is required to add true critical mass.

Neptune is shortly expected to announce its latest acquisition, a company servicing the oil and gas platforms of the North Sea. The latest buy is expected to have cost $20-30 million.

The global shopping spree initiated by managing director Christian Lange since he joined the company in February 2006 has resulted in the company add engineering and surveying arms to to its core underwater welding business, as well as establishing a foothold in North America.

The build-up has added dramatically to the company's income stream, with its September quarter revenue of $18.3million eclipsing the 2007 full-year result of $15.5 million. 

Neptune's share price has tripled since the start of the year, with its market capitalisation now more than $200 million.

Both Neptune and Mermaid provide services to the oil and gas industry but they do not directly compete.

While Neptunes' core businesses are diving , engineering and surveying, Mermaid provides ships that help service offshore oil and gas operations.

Mr Lange acknowledged the synergies that might result from a union with Mermaid, he was reluctant to comment further. 

Hartleys analys Helmut Engelhard said the services offered by Neptune and Mermaid were complementary but said Neptune would need to ensure its suite of acquisitions was properly integrated before making overtures to Mermaid.

"Mermaid would be a big step for them and I'm not sure whether Mermaid shareholders would agree that Neptune are the best ones to drive Mermaid's assets", he said. "I take my hat off to Neptune for what they have done so far, but they still need to prove that they can tie it all together and prove that the whole is worth more than its parts".

The rising oil price has been a particular boon to oil and gas companies specialising in maintenance and repair work, with the higher prices extending the lives of wells and increasing the need to keep ageing equipment maintained.

Mr Lange said he hoped to build Neptune into a service company that would fulfil roles now carried out by a range of competitors, with the Australian range of services ultimately to be offered from bases in North America and the North Sea.


----------



## son of baglimit

sophie

this link is some posts on what appears an industry forum, regarding NMS and a ROV they may acquire................your thoughts

http://www.rovworld.com/phpnuke/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=1069&start=0


----------



## SophieSweet

Son Of Baglimit,

If the guys in that forum, whom work in the ROV industry, are right??? And i'd say they know what they are talking about, why would they invent the information? They didn't even seem to know who NMS are, but yet knew that FIVE rovs were being built, and apparently from TWO sources. 

That is incredibly significant news, but of course it's not confirmed. If this information is right, imagine the demand for a NEPSYS ROV?!?! Imagine the SP.

Son of Baglimit that Google find is one of your best, if not the best. Made my day!


----------



## son of baglimit

i strictly take cash lol

happy to be of service.

interested to learn your interest in ROV's - connection, or just thinking blue sky on what NMS could do with it, in conjunction with nepsys.


----------



## misterS

Fantastic find, son of baglimit.

Maybe the R&D to utilise NEPSYS via ROV won't be incurred until after the ROVs are acquired.

As these "new build" ROVs are already more capable of repair work, maybe the R&D will be more of a post-delivery "applied" engineering and fitment issue, rather than "pure" advance R&D.  The available ROV design options must have sufficient degree of suitablility to buy them in the first place. 

Although, NMS must also have other uses for them (than NEPSYS) in the expanding suite of NMS services, esp. in the deeper water North Sea - so it is possible that they have sufficient non-NEPSYS applications to justify acquisition and still need to do serious R&D before "strapping a NEPSYS onto them".

Again, great work, thanks.  Always feel well-informed from reading a lot of your stuff.


----------



## son of baglimit

large used notes thanks lol

ive got another patersons report i will loading up shortly, once its been edited down to ASF requirements - stay tuned.


----------



## son of baglimit

the latest patersons report is attached - including the revenues from Ross Deeptech

we can assume there'll be a further update after the AGM on monday 19th nov.


----------



## Baussie

Yeah, nice work Baggy, but don't become lazy now you have the kudos!

I thought you took NMS script also? More, more, more, I say! Very happy with the progress and Lange just keeps the ball rolling, at what point is this momentum really going to kick into the SP.... FY08 figures? Or 09? 

Weren't NMS at this point a few weeks back, I don't understand the pullback, should have held the high, tight a$$ buyers sitting back around the $1 mark.


----------



## Jarrah Tree

Neptune's sp is now where it was before the August 'correction'. Since then they have acquired Sea Struct, Ross Deeptech and completed the Tri-Surv deal. Add to this the other 5 significant acquisitions in the last 2 years and Macquarie's 20% interest and investors can be forgiven for wondering why the sp hasn't begun to sky rocket.  

Lange said "Ross Deeptech business represents a significant opportunity for Neptune". This is an understatement if i've ever heard one. Neptune is  active in Aust, US, Asia and now Europe. Aberdeen is the major centre for UKCS activities - quickly becoming the major hub for international operations. Ross Deeptech gives Neptune instant contact with an "...excellent blue chip customer base" and most significantly links Neptune to renewable energy. Ross Deeptech is widely regarded as an industry leader of renewable energy in wave and tidal and offshore wind. 

www.neser.org.uk/pdf/acs_energyreview2007.pdf

This site is the Aberdeen City and Shire energy review for 2007. An interesting read in regard to gas and oil production in the north sea. 

The best thing about the slow sp increase is that it gives us all time to accumulate more and more.

Go Neppy!!!


----------



## son of baglimit

Jarrah Tree said:


> Neptune's sp is now where it was before the August 'correction'. Since then they have acquired Sea Struct, Ross Deeptech and completed the Tri-Surv deal. Add to this the other 5 significant acquisitions in the last 2 years and Macquarie's 20% interest and investors can be forgiven for wondering why the sp hasn't begun to sky rocket.




thats easy to answer - look at neppy's SP historically - in the lead up to any acquisition news, the price is 'adjusted' constantly to maintain a range where either.....
a/ it allows shares to be issued to the owners of the acquired companies at as lower price as possible, thereby providing them with a greater handout.....or....
b/ the necessary placement (as is about to happen) is issued at the lowest price possible, again provoding the greater handout.

once all these gifts have been finalised, we shall see neppy accelerate.

we will know when nms have stopped their acquisition program - the SP will explode.


----------



## SophieSweet

Son Of Baglimit, regarding your ROV question. I believe it's incredibly significant to NMS and the long term SP, nothing more, no special interest, except rising SP. Since it's been put on their website as a goal to have a ROV that performs NEPSYS welds, it's a good chance the 5 being built (apparently), will do that. If that is so NMS will have alot of people knocking their door down to perform work. If you remember the ROV link I found some time ago, mentioned that performing underwater welds at great depth, with a ROV, was like putting a man on the moon. And the ROV that that particular company built sounded like a huge cumbersome, expensive unit, and does it do a permanent weld of NEPSYS quality?? Just my assumption, but I bet NMS's NEPSYS ROV kills the competitions option, especially if you look at R&D expenditure to date, it hasn't been that much. And as i previously said, Lange is going a hundred miles an hour, so he would be pursuing the NEPSYS ROV without hesitation. I bet the 5being built are NEPSYS ROVs. I hope someone can ask fr an updtae at AGM.


----------



## Jarrah Tree

http://www.shephard.co.uk/UVOnline/...26550&ID=16cdd47a-bced-4cd7-a140-7aa1d29caad8

An interesting article regarding ROV and AUV development. Perhaps attaching a nepsys is one of the "full blown solutions" Darren Lake is referring to.

http://www.oilpubs.com/oso/article.asp?v1=6829

However, none of these 7 ROV's will have a nepsys attached. 

Hallin Marine UK LTD (based in Aberdeen also) has contracts in Africa and the middle east as does Dive Solutions (a Neppy international partner) based in Durban. 

Any thoughts on Dive Solutions possibly being next on Lange's shopping list?
Seems like a natural progression.


----------



## Jarrah Tree

New contracts will surely come from the lecture that Mike Erinakes and Richard Campbell of US Underwater Services and Graeme Creedon of Neptune will present at next January's Underwater Intervention held in New Orleans LA. 

You'd expect the who's who of the under(water)world in the audience. 

Considering that the presentation must not be a marketing piece, it's strange that Neptune is yet to register for a exhibition booth. Surely this would be the perfect opportunity to promote nepsey.


----------



## Plasmapark

There's been some very interesting links regards ROV & AUV development posted on here of late.
Being involved in the welding industry,(albeit dry...landlocked) I'd imagine a lot more development money would need to be spent to solve the huge problems involved in deep sea, diver free welding.
The comparison of landing a man on the moon would seem like a walk in the park, (IMHO) compared with dealing with relatively unpredicable undersea currents, trying to maintain stability while performing a permanent weld at great depth, maintaining a dry environment....et al.
Don't get me wrong, it can and probably will be accomplished however, after reading the Darren Lake article, it sounds to me like the ROV/AUV industry may be some way from conquering all the inherent problems.
Maybe I'm wrong.....I hope I am.


----------



## son of baglimit

interesting trading today..............first day for a long time that NMS has been ALLOWED to trade up, and actually close on its day high - no attempt to push it down a few cents with pitiful little trades - actually it went the other way...........wouldnt it be just like lange to announce something on cup day - when no one is watching.


sophie - check the latest posts on the ROV room...interesting.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.offshore-mag.com/display_article/309503/9/ARTCL/none/none/1/Global-deepwater-expenditure-to-exceed-$108-billion-through-2012/?dcmp=ENL.OSWR

as the link says, deepwater spending over $108 billion next 5 years.

time for some R&D sophie.


----------



## son of baglimit

son of baglimit said:


> interesting trading today..............first day for a long time that NMS has been ALLOWED to trade up, and actually close on its day high - no attempt to push it down a few cents with pitiful little trades - actually it went the other way...........wouldnt it be just like lange to announce something on cup day - when no one is watching.




geez im good - sure enough theyve been to the JPM conference to show there wares.....see ann today

im looking to see if theres a recording.


----------



## DionM

son of baglimit said:


> geez im good - sure enough theyve been to the JPM conference to show there wares.....see ann today
> 
> im looking to see if theres a recording.




Estimated EPS of 6-7c for 2008.  Nice PE ratio 

Wonder if they'll consider dividend payments any time soon.


----------



## son of baglimit

that 6-7c is without the earnings from sea struct & ross deeptech too.

make it 10c.

no divs in foreseeable future.


----------



## DionM

son of baglimit said:


> no divs in foreseeable future.




I guess the money is better spent developing the company, which is fine by me.  NMS is one of the stocks I most like in my portfolio


----------



## son of baglimit

like most ??

gee you must have some doozies in there - plenty of us rate neppy no.1.

what else do you have hidden in there ?


----------



## Jarrah Tree

http://sa.iguana2.com/cache/1f977ef6133b42e17e9d548d2ea0abae/ASX-NMS-384061.pdf
For anyone who hasn't seen it.

Sir Baggy, does this sp action over the last 2 days possibly signal the end of the shopping spree for a while?


----------



## son of baglimit

a knighthood ???

gee i missed that - my mum knitted for me once, but no tap on the shoulder for me.

the bargain shopping is over yes, now its just become a boring great investment.

todays gain was bigger than some of us bought nmso at


----------



## Sounda

Hey SOB - some great work over the last couple of weeks. It's been great to watch. Not sure about the Sir Baggy thing - but you did pick the "if they let it roll it will go" line - so well done.
Hate to be a pesimist but wasn't a recent Pattersons report looking at 6 -7c EPS in FY 08? I'm with you if the integration of the additonals since that report go well then it's deserving of an upgrade - no doubt about that. But the company and therefore our hopes rest on how well the company pulls together financially and is able to integrate the existing businesses into a cohesive force. I'm in there big time but I think we need to cast a critical eye across the ability of the company to secure long term contracts and a reliable revenue stream. 
Dividend talk is a long way of IMHO but when one looks at the FMG rise then who knows! They still haven't moved one truck of ore but the share price is around the $50.00 mark.
I recently read an article in the magazine called Cosmos - it's a science magazine and they were talking about underwater mining where they have been able to use (or are going to use) the existing technology of underwater oil companies. Another viable market for Neppy - surely?
I have also scoured the web and found an article that suggested a number of Australian companies that could go big internationally. Neppy was one of the companies listed. but interestingly so was Amadeus - of which one of Neppies directors is also involved with. Can't say I mind the association. Anyway thanks for the great work on your research and your willingness to share the info.

Cheers Sounda


----------



## Sounda

Jarrah Tree - good decision not to sell at 1.03 (ouch) - Sir Baggy would have been hugely disappointed at that decision. Although I suspect he (actually SOB could be a she) may have grabbed the offering with both hands - so would I have actually!! 
Let it ride "me old china" You are on  winner IMHO - no doubt!!!  

Hey SOB - is SOB a psuedonym for C Lange?


----------



## son of baglimit

watch it sounda - youve tried to stick it to me twice there........

do i sound like someone with 3M nms options exerciseable around 60c ?

i dont think so.

you stick to spying on rig crews in broome shops, and i'll quietly accumulate.


----------



## SophieSweet

How sweet it is! 

This morning there is 177 bids to 25 offers, so about 7-1. I have never noticed such a dramatic difference ever in the NMS buy sell spread. Perhaps another run today?? Imagine a large contract announcement now. Lange is readying himself for the AGM, i can't imagine there would be to many pi55ed off shareholders the way it's going.

Maybe the SP will be left to run now and acquisitions that they are eyeing off will be paid for with cash?? But then again maybe not, all the previous acquisitions were given a lump of shares as part of the settlement. It would be better if the acquired companies had shares, then they have a vested interest in the future. I'd say the brakes will be put on at a certain point, for more acquisitions- maybe at $1.50, but $1.50 could be by the end of next week the way it is going. Any thoughts ??

Re the deepsea drone forum that Sir Son of Baglimit found, the mention of eyeing off vessels for possible construction, barge work. That guy certainly seems to know what's going on in the industry. NMS could be gearing up to take on some of the huge BHP and Woodside contracts coming up. Maybe NMS will leave Worley Parsons in it's wake in a few years. It's possible!!


:


----------



## Plasmapark

WOW....192 to 35!!!
"Run Forest".....sorry...."Run Neppy run".
Nice to see the shackles finally coming off.


----------



## son of baglimit

but did they - have the shackles been re-applied ?

still no luck with a recording of the conference - i rang neppy, but they said 'no', but i also get the feeling the person had know idea what i was talking about.

time to google


----------



## alba

Baggy

Strange, after yesterdays activity you would have thought they would have continued upward today or people took profits and they drop.  To stay status quo is confusing.  Cancel new car again lol


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.opis.com.au/downloads/quarterly_reviews/2007q3web.pdf


next wed 14/11 opis capital, a boutique fund manager, are giving an investor update on their products and the fund contents - NMS will be part of that.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=128646&p=conferenceAgenda&id=1540549&day=1

found the link to recordings at that conference - and in red writing.........

*Please note – not all companies choose to webcast

so lange why did you choose NOT to have this little chat recorded ????


----------



## greenfs

This share has had a solid run based upon increased volume, which means someone substantial is now buying. My bet is it is now institutional investors. A check of the undermentioned graph reveals DMI & MACD indicators are looking good so I do not think it has finished yet.

One of my clients who is a reknown stock picker investor has been on this one since he took profits from Tap Oil, which means he has had two winners in a row. As a former MD in a publicly listed company, he gets reasonable info which has probably helped his investment record somewhat.

Regretfully, I am not (yet) a holder of this stock as you can't own em all.


----------



## son of baglimit

dont you mean US instos ??

some aust instos have been all over this since the 20c rights issue 12 months ago - check the top20 list.

not on yet - and why not ? dont think for a second this is slowing down.


----------



## Baussie

son of baglimit said:


> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=128646&p=conferenceAgenda&id=1540549&day=1
> 
> found the link to recordings at that conference - and in red writing.........
> 
> *Please note – not all companies choose to webcast
> 
> so lange why did you choose NOT to have this little chat recorded ????




I see CalDive were part of this... wonder if they sat in on Lange's presentation? If not, then we aren't a big enough pain for them yet and were more likely meeting afterwards for discussions about the next big partnered contract(I hope).... With a much higher premium attached now we have USUS....


----------



## Plasmapark

Hmmmmmmm....maybe time for another top up today, if the DOW is any indicator.
As usual, the lemmings will be running for the exits, while the wolves pick over their carcases......WOOF!!!!!


----------



## Plasmapark

Well....was I wrong.
Neppy's showing some resilience in the face of outside pressures.
Still a lot of nervous people out there but, ole Neppy has remained steadfast....Bodes well for the future inevitable rebound.
I wonder where we'll all be sitting in a couple or three years time? 
Very comfortable no doubt.....


----------



## Dilan

I was hoping to top up today. It doesn't look like that will be happening. We shall see what happens tommorow!


----------



## Sounda

Neppy holders - not sure if anyone has seen this - probably old news - but here's the link

http://sa.iguana2.com/cache/1f977ef6133b42e17e9d548d2ea0abae/ASX-NMS-384061.pdf

Good to see NMS stand up in the rather strong market storm today.


----------



## Jarrah Tree

Am I right in thinking that if the company was inclined to bring the share price back again (at least b4 the agm), surely today would have been the perfect opportunity. If so, let's hope the bounce is friendly to us all.


----------



## jackson8

if an at market order is placed it is not going to show in buy depth as it goes straight thru taking  out of sell depth regardless what the sell price may be


----------



## son of baglimit

son of baglimit said:


> interesting trading today..............first day for a long time that NMS has been ALLOWED to trade up, and actually close on its day high - no attempt to push it down a few cents with pitiful little trades - actually it went the other way............




and a repeat of that today - after a couple of days of going nowhere, NMS is allowed to progress up and close on its high.

next week is the last week prior to the AGM on 19/11.......what other news does lange up his sleeve to present prior to the agm ?


----------



## son of baglimit

http://careercenter.aws.org/jobdeta...eded for New U/W Dry Welding Technology&ref=1

USUS are seeking a diver training supervisor for training divers to use nepsys.

job only posted 2 days ago.


----------



## Jarrah Tree

son of baglimit said:


> and a repeat of that today - after a couple of days of going nowhere, NMS is allowed to progress up and close on its high.
> 
> next week is the last week prior to the AGM on 19/11.......what other news does lange up his sleeve to present prior to the agm ?




If I didn't know better Sir Baggy; from the tone in your voice, that sounds like a rhetorical question. What do you know? A juicy contract perhaps?

Has the sp has been allowed to run a little in the last fortnight to give holders a taste of what this is capable of once the shackles are removed... in the lead up to the AGM? 

Is $2 by christmas a realistic possibility?


----------



## Sean K

Jarrah Tree said:


> Is $2 by christmas a realistic possibility?



JT, Please note ASF has a very strict policy on posting price targets. ANY suggestion of a price target/valuation MUST come with some attempted TA and/or FA to support it. Your question here about a possible price by Christmas is an implied target, so you need to produce some analysis of why you think it should be $2.00. The fact that it's currently $1.18 makes my anti-ramp hackles rise to the moon! Please note that in future, any extravegant prices mentioned sans analysis will be removed and infractions distributed. Thanks, kennas


----------



## Baussie

Jarrah Tree said:


> Is $2 by christmas a realistic possibility?




The fundamentals of this stock are definately why I believe this statement is a possibility.

Management are sytematically turning this company into a market giant. At what point does this become realised in the SP... that is the big question. 

I, as a long term holder, have done hundreds of hours of comparing what NMS is becoming, to the market leaders, comparing MC's left right and centre and trying to get a real value for myself. What I've found is eye opening, and just makes me get more and more of my hard earned into what I now deem to be a very safe investment.


----------



## prawn_86

Baussie,

JT's post was somewhat designed to encourage speculation in my mind, also as Kennas has alluded to.

You say that you have done countless hours of research and comparisons. Would you be able to post some of these findings in order to provide some evidence.

We are not asking for all your 'secrets' just some hard evidence rather than just words.

Thanks

Prawn


----------



## Jarrah Tree

Sorry folks,

I didn't realise that a legitimate question was the same as a ramping statement. 

We all know that Neptune has continued its aggressive acquisition strategy, which Lange himself conservatively predicts will achieve a net profit of $12.5 million for 2008. The company's market cap has increased from $25 million in 2006 to $247 million now. The most up to date figures I can find suggest that earnings per share is expected to increase from 3c in 06-07 to 6-7c in 08, representing a price-earnings ratio of about 12 (this doesn't include earnings from the two most recent acquisitions). The current total shareholder return for 12 months is currently at 394% and if the solid stance in the face of Thursday's shocker is anything to go by, this isn't about to slow down anytime soon.  

One doesn't need to go back too far through these pages of well researched facts and opinions to see that NMS isn't exactly a speculative stock. The AGM next week is expected to produce more good NMS news. 

For the record I currently have an extra 13k to tip in and was actually hoping for a bargain opportunity some time soon. So not in my interest to be ramping atm.


By the way, by Christmas does anyone think the sp can reach......... only kidding Kennas & Prawn86.

I hold, they obviously don't.


----------



## prawn_86

Thanks for your thoughts JT.

I dont hold, but am interested in it, as Macquarie Small Cap fund has them in their top 10 holdings.

But if we had to hold every stock that we moderated i would have to be a hell of a lot wealthier than i am now!


----------



## Jarrah Tree

This was on Sir Baggy's ROVWorld web page. Must be some rough weather in the GOM atm. Tragedy with 18 dead.

http://us.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/americas/10/25/mexico.oil.deaths/index.html

You must be on some rippers Prawn 86 if you monitor this NMS thread and are yet to be tempted.


----------



## son of baglimit

JT - dont let the brown shirts worry you.....if you firmly believe that NMS will be $2 by xmas, then stand up and say so.....sure add some realistic argument/evidence to support this, but dont let them stand over you.

MBL jumped in at 20c, collecting a 25% holding by virtue of underwriting a rights issue that had cold water thrown all over it (the price constantly pushed lower & lower thru large blocking sells, forcing panicking traders/holders to sell lower & lower to get their trades accepted) - purely to kill all confidence & allow MBL to collect as many as possible, then allow the trickle of good news, acquisitions, contracts, appointments and more acquisitions to make the industry funds stand up and take notice (look at any graph over the last 12 months, a long slow steady climb) - hence the steady build of funds appearing in the top 20.

the quarterly $$$ reported so far have on face value been subdued, but clearly some earnings are simply being held over to following quarterlies, once the final revenues are calculated on ongoing contracts, and with the lid finally being lifted on neppy, we can expect significant $$$ being reported from now on.

the energy services sector is so undervalued its ridiculous - possibly cos its getting confused with the metals services sector, where all costs are eating into any good contractors profits - lange is protecting NMS from any cost issues by ensuring anyone he acquires can bring with them a highly talented and vast workforce, which can then be deployed to any part of the neptune group.

you can expect a solid run this week in the leadup to the AGM - lange will be delivering great news this time, as the lid has finally been lifted, with NMS repeatedly closing on its high, something it has managed to avoid for many months, thru consistent manipulation of the price with small sells at the close, bringing the closing price down to more subdued, boring levels.................till this last week when it was finally allowed to run.

look at this link, especially the high & close columns - NMS never allowed to close on its high............ and if anyone has the capability, the last trades of the day were the culprit - just a few thousand sold to bring the price back.

http://tradingroom.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=nms&section=pricehist&submit=Go!

have a nice day..........i know i am.


----------



## SophieSweet

I think the question about the SP reaching $2 was a fair question. I don't understand the fuss about that, the reaction is a bit over the top really.

If anyone is going to the AGM, maybe we could get some questions answered?

1. any update on the ROV with nepsys

2. a bit of an idea on acquisition strategy, are they going for extra services, or mainly to expand the footprint, how do they intend to fund them? Sort of relevant if you believe the price is being manipulated because of acquisitions. It would be great to see it let loose, that is if it is being manipulated.

3. What are they tendering for and how successful are they? Suppose we wont get an answer on that anyway.


----------



## Jarrah Tree

Baussie said:


> I see CalDive were part of this... wonder if they sat in on Lange's presentation? If not, then we aren't a big enough pain for them yet and were more likely meeting afterwards for discussions about the next big partnered contract(I hope).... With a much higher premium attached now we have USUS....




Cal-Dive will have an exhibition at January's Underwater Intervention. Neptune and USUS haven't registered yet. This looks like a huge gathering. Does anyone know if Neptune has been involved in this before.

http://www.underwaterintervention.com/TechnicalProgram2008.htm

Lange has said that recent acquisitions puts Neptune in a position to tender for much larger contracts. Maybe before or at the AGM he may have some very big north sea or GoM news. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sounda

Wow 2 days away from the forum and a ramping controversy breaks out - JT you naughty naughty boy.

On the $2 Question. Having watched NMS for around 12 months and buying a nice little parcel of FPO's and oppies back in Jan I think that price target is conservative. My reasons - simple as they are:
1. By way of a comparison have a look at where MRM were this time last year (0.60c). They were a company in decline or at best going nowhere along comes a new MD refocuses the company on it's core business and then spent circa 44 mil on upgrading their existing fleet and purchasing some additionals. Anyone see a similarity? MRM 52 week high is $2.10 
2. I have also watched the sp movements of NMS on a daily basis and concur with SOB that everytime the sp looks like closing on a high some piddly little parcel is offloaded that drags the sp back. 
3. Further, it doesn't require a huge leap of imagination to see that there are some strong synergies that could be realised if NMS and MRM got together. MRM have a fleet of 26 ships servicing the NW shelf with bases in Dampier and Broome. Marry NMS with MRM and you then have the technology and services linked with the transport to get them to where they are needed.
4. Lange has been asked previously about a merger with MRM and he briefly commented on synergies and left it at that.  
5. Substantial shareholders for MRM include James Packer, CBA, Thorney Investments, Ariadne, BNB infrastructure.
6. Substantial holders for NMS MBL and Thorney Investments picked up 5% in May 07.
7. That list of shareholders wouldn't be unhappy with a friendly union - would they?  

Anyone notice that there are only 46k of oppies currently listed for sale? Glad I have mine already.  

SOB I had a look at that job ad with USUS and was I right in thinking they are offering 401k with medical benefits etc... as a salary?


----------



## Sounda

Anyway - SP $2 by Xmas - who cares? 
I'm with baussie it's a good investment now so xmas 07, March 08 I couldn't care. I'm just glad I got on board the good ship Neptune before it left port, which it has now done. Although just before it sails over the horizon I'm thinking about a little top up. Do you think we should drag a prawn net as we sail along?  

Sorry about the nautical aliterations but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## wintermute

Jarrah Tree said:


> The most up to date figures I can find suggest that earnings per share is expected to increase from 3c in 06-07 to 6-7c in 08, representing a price-earnings ratio of about 12 (this doesn't include earnings from the two most recent acquisitions).




Just a quick correction there JT  if the earnings were to be 6c then at the current sp of $1.18 that would be a a P/E ratio of 19.6 and at 7c a P/E ratio of 16.8.  both quite a bit higher than 12.  Now if we did the calc with a sp of $2.00 and the same forecast income, we have a P/E ratio of 28.5 (based on 7c earnings). 

Now don't get me wrong, P/E's are not the only thing that should be considered when trying to put a value on a company.  NMS in my opinion has huge growth potential, but I think it is more likely to be a slow and steady climb, as things unfold, perhaps a spike here and there if particularly good news comes to light. 

---------------------
start general rant 
---------------------

I bought into NMS a couple of years ago, first at 64c then 49c, rode it all the way down to 20c, didn't take up my rights issue (still kicking myself over that) and back up again to where we are currently.  I'll continue to hold too, as I think this is only the begining, but lets not get too carried away.  NMS is no longer really a speccie.  Once companies transition to profitablility, an odd thing tends to happen, the market starts to value them on earnings, and their ability to grow those earnings, the imagination factor starts to take a back seat.  At least that's the way I look at it. 

I look at NMS as a long term hold, that will in time start paying me dividends, not as a get rich quick share 

Tony.


----------



## SophieSweet

Just wondering! If the price has been manipulated for the purposes of acquisitions, as wiser heads have suggested, would the recent "investor presentation" signal an end to that, for good?? Surely they wouldn't release the presentation, if the price was to be kept down, but to spurn more interest and see the price rise. And coincidentally the price seems to be free to move now. Surely then if it was manipulated, then it wont be anymore. I am probably just stating the obvious.

It' so strange the price reached $1.58 pre Lange and now with everything that has happened in the last 18months, which is a hell of a lot, it's only where it is. There seems to be incredible potential and the share price should reflect that. I think the share will be $....... very soon!!


----------



## son of baglimit

true soph, the pres does signal the end of the current strangehold, but dont be surprised to see more manipulation in the future for similar reasons. 

from what i understand, the 04/05 surge was just an amazing amount of ramping within the perth investor community, before the resources boom gathered steam - once the maersk rumour was killed, and resources became the new play, then NMS' sp died with it.

it would seem a little strange, but a recession right now would probably be to NMS's SP benefit, as only a few sectors would be seen as resistant to it......energy services being one.

and thats why im in - no matter what happens its hitting home runs.

fun week coming up.


----------



## Baussie

Nobody in their right mind would make a decision to buy based on somebodies post in a forum....would they? 

With the support and wealth of information provided in response to the $... by christmas comment, is there any need for me to reveal my own secrets 

For the uninitiated, research starts with ASX reports, identify customers & then locate competitors & compare *everything*, then read their reports. Understand the industry, go global if that is where the company is being driven. Google finance reveals many treasures! Understand the management and what drives them, where have they come from, whats their expertise....

If all else fails, just listen to Sir Baggy.


----------



## SophieSweet

Baussie said:


> Nobody in their right mind would make a decision to buy based on somebodies post in a forum....would they?




We would like to think that someone couldn't be that stupid, but it's not always the case. Nevertheless Baussie, the remark was only a question posed to stimulate more discussion, whether it be positive or negative, not a ramp, in my eyes.

A funny morning, it shoots up to $1.30 suddenly, the sell side was incredibly thin, incredibly! Then all of a sudden a avalanche of sellers, all at once, brings it back down to the early $1.20's, strange!!?? Lovely to see the options at $1.07 though! Hitting $1, won a bet for me and a free dinner, beauty!


----------



## Jarrah Tree

wintermute said:


> Just a quick correction there JT  if the earnings were to be 6c then at the current sp of $1.18 that would be a a P/E ratio of 19.6 and at 7c a P/E ratio of 16.8.  both quite a bit higher than 12.  Now if we did the calc with a sp of $2.00 and the same forecast income, we have a P/E ratio of 28.5 (based on 7c earnings).




Thanks for the correction Wintermute. Just learning as I go, and feeling like I am recieving a solid education reading these posts daily. Pleased to be aboard the Good Ship Neptune-as Sounda calls it!

Congratulations Sophie, bon appetite!!


----------



## Sounda

SophieSweet said:


> We would like to think that someone couldn't be that stupid, but it's not always the case. Nevertheless Baussie, the remark was only a question posed to stimulate more discussion, whether it be positive or negative, not a ramp, in my eyes.
> 
> A funny morning, it shoots up to $1.30 suddenly, the sell side was incredibly thin, incredibly! Then all of a sudden a avalanche of sellers, all at once, brings it back down to the early $1.20's, strange!!?? Lovely to see the options at $1.07 though! Hitting $1, won a bet for me and a free dinner, beauty!




People let's move beyond the $2 question. Sophie I'm with you it wasn't a ramp - particularly not in the sense that some of the comments that I have seen prior which have been blatent ramps. JT was posing a question and not a bad one at that. IMO the forum has the ability to say "Hey JT you are way off the mark", or otherwise. Noone did that, interestingly enough. As I said in a previous post the opportunity here is, IMHO, rather well defined it only takes a precursory review of the ASX announcements to see where this stock could go and couple that with the info provided by yourself and SOB and to at least (and I'm no expert) see that Lange is building a company that is establishing an international presence - no doubt. From a personal point of view I'ld rather be in this stock than most others I can think of - still that's my opinion and choice. When the stock was $0.25c there may have been ramp ups but now with a stack of information available and a clearly defined company direction, ramping would seem to me a little unnecesary. 
I'm no expert but I'm on board the good ship Neppy for some solid reasons.
Can't wait for the AGM


----------



## son of baglimit

two things...........

1. surely sophie you aint gonna drag some poor old soul out and make them buy you dinner cos NMSO went past $1, making you even more filthy rich. 
i think YOU SHOULD SHOUT, and rub it in the face of the silly doubter lol.

2. sounda - as i have the knighthood, i do believe protocol determines that i should have myself mentioned before sophie. do the right thing next time.

Go neppy!


----------



## Sounda

Alright SOB I'll go the Sir SOB only because the info you produce is hard to fault - in fact MO Research (and yours coupled with SophieSweet) shows it's always right on the "money". 
I'll let you in on a little secret - when I joined this forum one poster told me (in a private message) to closely follow your posts and to then DMOYR - whcih I did. I arrived at NMS and followed your posts and a few others. It hasn't turned out to be bad stuff. 
Nonetheless I still DMOR and arrived at similar conclusions to yours.
I should also add that a couple of articles in the AFR Smart Investor piqued my interest also. So for posters to say that someone would buy NMS because of a singular post is missing the point by a long way. I'm actually glad about that because they will hesitate whereas I will continue to accumulate. 
Keep stuffing the bag I say!!!!


----------



## son of baglimit

its hard to fault cos i pinch it from other industry websites, forums, emails etc.....nothing spectacular.

as far as the 'analysis', its only as a result of information given to me which is updated to suit the current NMS circumstances.

but im keeping the knighthood - the SIR has grown on me.


----------



## son of baglimit

ATTENTION NMS HOLDERS, AND ESPECIALLY THOSE WHO KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE ISSUING OF PATENTS........

I THINK THE EUROPEAN PATENT HAS BEEN OR IS ABOUT TO BE ISSUED.

SEE LINK - IT SAYS "Grant of the patent is intended"

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE VERIFY 


http://www.epoline.org/portal/publi...XJwbHVzLnBvcnRsZXQuUlBBY3Rpb25EaXNwbGF5TWFpbg!!


----------



## Sounda

Sir SOB - I tried the link but couldn't see any info- do you need to register? Any advice on where to look I just got the front page of the site.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://register1.epoline.org/espacenet/regviewer?AP=01927488&CY=EP&LG=en&DB=REG

try this - sorry its a bugga of a site to use


----------



## Sounda

Baggy I found this on the patent attorneys site. Need to be a lawyer to read it but I'll post it and someone smarter than me might shed some light.

_"Approving the text intended for grant 

Before the Examining Division decides to grant the European Patent, it notifies this agreement to the applicant by sending him a notification according to Rule 51(4) EPC, asking him whether he approves the text intended for grant. The patent cannot be granted without the applicant's agreement on the text for grant. 
At the same occasion, the applicant is also invited to pay fees for grant and printing and to supply a translation of the claims within four months. All European Patents are published with a set of claims in each of the three official languages of the EPO (English, German, French). 
The patent is in order for grant as soon as these formalities have been fulfilled. The text of the patent is published on the date of grant, with mention of all the designated states to which it applies." _

Sounds good to me nonetheless - particularly the last paragraph!!!


----------



## son of baglimit

thats good enough for me - read it thoroughly, and although theres 'formalities' to be attended to, it appears we have the patent.

as posted some time back, i wondered why they would chase a north sea company without the patent being finalised, considering its importance in gaining work.....you have to assume they knew it was coming.

could be one hell of an AGM next monday - anyone else wanna put forward the $2 by xmas line hehehehe ?


----------



## SophieSweet

Look I think it's time Son of Baglimit was canonised, this last find regarding the European patent surely is deserved of such elevation, unbelievable. And also he can have my mcdonalds vouchers, for two big mac meals, which I won when NMSO hit $1.


----------



## doctorj

SophieSweet said:


> Look I think it's time Son of Baglimit was canonised.




Sometimes pictures can say a thousand words.





I think I'm going to be sick!


----------



## Jarrah Tree

More good news for all NMS punters. Great find Sir Baggy. Bring on the AGM.

By the way... did you want fries with that??


----------



## Plasmapark

*Gag* ...  jeez Sophie, when you said you'd won dinner, here was me imagining a nice sit down meal, complete with wine etc....Lemme tell ya....chew and spew certainly doesn't qualify....LOL
All the talk about manipulation of the SP by Neppy makes me wonder what the ASX and, ACCC would make of it....if it were true that is.
Surely it's all just supply and demand????? 
Surely!!!!!


----------



## son of baglimit

SophieSweet said:


> Look I think it's time Son of Baglimit was canonised, this last find regarding the European patent surely is deserved of such elevation, unbelievable. And also he can have my mcdonalds vouchers, for two big mac meals, which I won when NMSO hit $1.




a knighthood, then canonised......wow......however, im no expert on such matters, but i was to understand that each originate from different backgrounds, 1 religion based, the other probably.

besides i hate the taste of gunpowder !!!!!

as for the big mac meals, make it upsized, or maybe even the mchappy meal - just love those toys.

clearly the chatter about the patent wasnt sufficient to create a run on neppy, or get lange to put out an announcement - so the titles bestowed upon me have no real power then........


----------



## son of baglimit

AGR Neptune Introduces New Pipeline Inspection Tool      
  AGR Group      Monday, November 12, 2007  


AGR Group has introduced the AGR Neptune, a new pipeline inspection tool that operates externally with small inspection class ROV's. 
The new technology is non-diver reliant and extends operating depths for the pipeline inspection technology up to 6000 meters, or the maximum range of an ROV. 

The AGR Neptune is a high resolution ultrasonic imaging tool designed to examine welds and prescribed areas of subsea pipelines and tubular structures. The technology is the first of its kind that can perform both high-resolution wall thickness mapping and Time of Flight Diffraction weld inspection via a ROV. 

AGR Neptune is a breakthrough in pipeline inspection technology. Where external inspection is normally conducted with divers in conjunction with dive support vessels (DSV's) the AGR Neptune will enable routine ROV inspections, reducing costs by approximately two thirds. 
Traditionally, to corroborate internal pigging inspection findings external inspection tools deployed by divers are used, with the depth range limited by the transmission range of analogue signals. The AGR Neptune data is digitized and sends its data via the ROV umbilical. The AGR Neptune will accordingly reduce the need for divers to inspect pipeline infrastructure using external inspection tools. 

Age Landro, Executive Vice President of the Field Operations Division of AGR said, "With increasing life of fields, a global emphasis on HSE best practice and the increasing demands placed on subsea infrastructure, new solutions to ensure integrity are required. The AGR Neptune helps answer that demand. It is also rewarding to bring a technology to market that is both cost saving technology and reduces personnel risk".


----------



## son of baglimit

New Pipeline Monitoring Technology Launched      
  MCS      Monday, November 12, 2007  


MCS and Qserv, who recently joined forces to launch an innovative new pipeline service, are holding a demonstration of their technology on 15 November at Qserv's newly opened premises in Portlethen, Aberdeenshire. 
The new technique, to monitor the condition of pipelines and risers in subsea oil and gas developments, is a key part of MCS' work in integrity management. Both companies believe the specialized technique, to monitor the condition of flexible pipelines to reduce risk of damage, will not only save costs but have a positive impact on health and safety. 


"About 30% of all risers in the North Sea are under threat of corrosion related fatigues," says Tim O'Sullivan, managing director of MCS. "It is therefore critical to carry out testing to identify the risk and then design the appropriate repair work before any failure occurs." 
Following a study on the causes of flexible pipe damage, undertaken by MCS on behalf of UKOOA (now Oil & Gas UK), the company identified that annulus testing of flexible pipe was a valuable measure in monitoring integrity. 

MCS and Qserv have since developed an advanced range of vacuum testing equipment. The partnership combines Qserv's reputation for delivering quality pipeline services with MCS' in-depth experience in flexible pipe integrity and analysis. 

Project managers and engineers from the subsea oil and gas sector are being invited to attend the event which will feature an actual vacuum testing demonstration, presentations by both Qserv and MCS as well as a presentation from the HSE on UK legal issues relating to integrity management and maintenance requirements for unbonded flexible pipelines. 

Delegates will also benefit from a preview of "Thrulife" a new integrity management software tool developed by MCS and due to be launched in 2008. 

O'Sullivan concludes: "This event is an opportunity for potential users to evaluate this brand new software which allows clients, for the first time, to see the integrity status of a whole subsea system. The demonstration of annulus vacuum testing will reveal the safety, environmental and cost benefits to be gained by being able to identify the potential threat and take pro-active measures to design and plan repair work on flexible pipelines." 

With almost 200 people across a global network of offices, MCS is a leading provider of advanced subsea engineering solutions to the oil and gas industry. 

Qserv is an innovative multi-service provider of Well and Pipeline Services to the worldwide oil and gas industry. It offers a range of services including, coiled tubing, pumping, wireline, fluid and nitrogen pumping, HLD, subsea well intervention, engineering and pipeline services. Headquartered in Aberdeen, Qserv currently employs 350 staff to support its operations in UKCS, Qatar, Ivory Coast, Yemen, Equatorial Guinea, Mauritania, Norway, Denmark and other European countries. However, with the continued growth of the company, the aim is to increase headcount to 500 by the end of 2008


----------



## doctorj

FYI - Neptune received a small write up on page 84 of the December issue of the AFR Smart Investor Mag.


----------



## son of baglimit

well come on doc - get typing - you cant tease us like that and make us fork out $7 odd for 'a snippet'.

whats the topic - just their growth strategy, or the latest acq, or.......


----------



## Sounda

Hey Baggy - i tried to track down the AFR article but it's (the magazine) is not in Broome yet. Can't believe that the patent knowledge did'nt spike the sp. Anyway who cares NMS is a great share to be in on. 
Hey JT how's KAL going?


----------



## Sounda

The AGM may well produce the next spike - anyone from the forum going to be there? If so let's get some forum questions together for Mr. C Lange.


----------



## son of baglimit

a typical controlled move up, the day prior to the agm.

finishes on its high.

ample turnover.

now the fun begins - what happens ON THE DAY.

i believe the AGM is at 2pm in WA, making it closing time for the ASX.

i wonder if lange will slip out the presentation just in time for trading.

oh the antici...................passion.


----------



## reg9400

Hi fellow NMS holders

Son of Baglimits what do you think of NMS closing on its high today? AGM anticipation perhaps.

I have held this stock from IPO and topped up along the way. I like the way the company has developed the integrated service model as it seems to work for other companies such as WOR.

Very happy with management, very experienced at the top and now we have some good coaches/supporters in the top 20.


----------



## reg9400

I was hoping for the usual dump at the end of the day as my order was only half filled. Considering we still have Monday to play due to the AGM is not till closing


----------



## SophieSweet

A few question for the AGM

Has there been any new NEPSYS work through the acquired companies customers??

Apart from the one already announced Apache job, is there anymore jobs using a combination of the acquired companies? 

There has been many mentions of tenders for new work, but are they translating into work, if not why not??

Are they tendering for the Woodside and BHP projects off WA??

Since USUS has been onboard for some months now, what is there expected increase in work due to combining with NMS? Any move to get NEPSYS work with US navy?

Are there five ROVS coming, as mentioned on Rovworld, and are any for R&D to be combined with NEPSYS as stated as a goal on the website?

Are they buying vessels to gain construction work? Also mentioned on Rovworld?

Is IEV ever going to produce anything?

Are they looking at opening new offices OS or just buying companies in those areas, then expanding?

Will NMS be chasing work through some of the huge shipping companies? 

They are just off the top of my head, anymore questions and can anyone pose the questions tomorrow?


----------



## Sounda

Any news on the AGM today. I thought the forum would be seeing some action!
Nice little hike in the sp today nonetheless.


----------



## Jarrah Tree

Guess who's attracted the interest of BP, BHP (oil) and ESSO?? Neptune has already worked for BP (wet weld only) and Lange has been in continuous talks with ESSO in regard to work in Bass Strait. 
More acquisitions to come.
Management holds more than 10% of shares.
Euro patent to come soon (very complicated-23 countries)

All good news folks, as we expected.

Bring on the $... by Christmas Ho, Ho, Ho.


----------



## SophieSweet

Yes!!!!! hearing that BP sponsored a study that concluded that NEPSYS is the way of the future, certainly got me going, especially when BP apparently spend 200 MILLION a year on welding. Now if news of that nature gets coverage, watch the SP go! Can't wait to see the actual presentation. 

And ESSO, and BHP oil are in talks. They might just start seeing what Apache see. 

And 3 years left on those options! 

The share price will be very interesting 2010, can't see any negatives yet.

WOOOHOOOO!


----------



## Sounda

JT 

What's your source for this info? I know a previous poster (Pacer although he underwent a metamorphisis) from this forum who went to the last AGM and drank cold crownies etc...
Is he posting somewhere? I've scoured the web and can find zippo on AGM today.


----------



## son of baglimit

theres some posters on hotcopper who went - im awaiting some reliable sources to provide info that wont be provided on the BRR site when it comes out - ie question time afterwards, plus the little mingling - all shall be revealed - in the meantime sleep tight lolololol


----------



## Jarrah Tree

I believe that boardroom radio recorded the meeting. This is likely to be released tomorrow? 
It is going to be very interesting to see what the sp does now after such a hike over the last 2 weeks.
I think there is strong support for this company. A post on HC suggests that Lange has been far and wide spreading the good word of NMS.

All good underwater news, no doubt many NMS holders' dreams will be wet tonight Baggy. oops sorry Sir Baggy.


----------



## son of baglimit

yeah definitely on BRR - when ??

my source is formerly from the engineering game, and knows the right questions to ask of lange during the crownies.

but it might be a week before i hear from him, so will have to be patient.

the info may not be new, but it will definitely give better insight into what we can expect next 6 months.


----------



## mophead

AGM is up. read it here. Great reading!


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071120/pdf/315xkwqwt04blg.pdf


----------



## Sean K

mophead said:


> AGM is up. read it here. Great reading!
> 
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071120/pdf/315xkwqwt04blg.pdf



What's so good about it mophead? Why should anyone read it?

Please, this is not a place to just throw up references, but a place for people to post analysis and opinion for discussion. 

If you have nothing to add, please don't. 

Thank you.
kennas


----------



## mophead

Please cast your eyes on page 23.

Showing great potential if forecasts are accurate...But that my opinion.!


----------



## Sean K

mophead said:


> Please cast your eyes on page 23.
> 
> Showing great potential if forecasts are accurate...But that my opinion.!



mophead, can you please explain why you think this shows great potential? Just a few qualifying and/or quantifing words will do. Thanks, kennas


----------



## Baussie

I'm still waiting to hear the audio from BRR when they post it.

Nothing appeared to be new from the presentation, page 23 is nice. What I think Mophead is alluding to is that Sea-Struct & Ross-deeptech earnings are not included in the forecast figures, given turnaround times of recent acquisitions we may get to see this bumped up slightly but not a great deal.

Someone made mention of a BP report which were pointing towards NEPSYS becoming the industry weld of choice...I want to hear Lange say this himself in the AGM audio, but if this is the case then I expect the workload for NMS to pick up dramatically. 

Please Boardroom Radio, post the audio!


----------



## mophead

Yes. Thank You Baussie.

"Nothing appeared to be new from the presentation, page 23 is nice. What I think Mophead is alluding to is that Sea-Struct & Ross-deeptech earnings are not included in the forecast figures"


----------



## stellmac

Having had the hype on this thread here about the AGM,there was nothing new on the PDF, the financial projections have been repeated from other presentations, as well as the "potential" work out there. Of course that has to be won, and there are other players. Very little on financial performance to date either, orders secured, etc. Share return is of historic interest. Be interested to hear the BBR if it comes on. 

However if my memory serves me well from one of those other presentations a good deal of work may have been secured for 07/08 and therefore the financials can be viewed as conservative once you add in Ross and any other deals they may well have up their sleaves.

Stellmac


----------



## Jarrah Tree

mophead said:


> AGM is up. read it here. Great reading!
> 
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071120/pdf/315xkwqwt04blg.pdf




thanks for the post mophead. I appreciated it, as i'm sure all other NMS investors would have also. 

Will the BRR include Q&A?

Good to see Neppy hold strong again on this very red day.


----------



## son of baglimit

normally BRR doesnt include the Q&A - hence i await the report from my spies.

interesting to note the level of trades today - ALL ABOVE $1.30.....a figure only dreamt of weeks ago.

go you good thang.


----------



## Sounda

stellmac said:


> Having had the hype on this thread here about the AGM,there was nothing new on the PDF, the financial projections have been repeated from other presentations, as well as the "potential" work out there. Of course that has to be won, and there are other players. Very little on financial performance to date either, orders secured, etc. Share return is of historic interest. Be interested to hear the BBR if it comes on.
> 
> However if my memory serves me well from one of those other presentations a good deal of work may have been secured for 07/08 and therefore the financials can be viewed as conservative once you add in Ross and any other deals they may well have up their sleaves.
> 
> Stellmac




I'm with stellmac here. I scanned the agm presentation and there wasn't a lot of new stuff. The eps was still 6 - 7c, some reference to the use of ROV. Gotta say that the presentation didn't overwhelm me. Nonetheless I wouldn't mind waiting for Sir Baggy's spy to shed some further light as I agree with him that more info can be gleaned in the after meeting drinkies etc... As for page 23 well it was not overly exciting. I'm a keen Neppy follower but let's not lose sight of the fact that for us shareholders it's all about revenue streams and locked in contracts with serious players because that will be the sp driver. The AGM presentation didn't deliver that IMO.


----------



## son of baglimit

i'll tell you right now......today i received the much anticipated pres, looked thru it, and immediately deleted it, thinking "ok, some pretty pictures, some words referring to the future - a typical downbeat lange pres"

but as has been posted by a few agm attendees on this & other forums, it was the words used (soon to be available on BRR) and the Q&A time that will be most revealing.

so do the same - bin the pres, and await the spoken word - to be pleasantly surprised is a gross understatement i am hearing.


----------



## Sounda

son of baglimit said:


> i'll tell you right now......today i received the much anticipated pres, looked thru it, and immediately deleted it, thinking "ok, some pretty pictures, some words referring to the future - a typical downbeat lange pres"
> 
> but as has been posted by a few agm attendees on this & other forums, it was the words used (soon to be available on BRR) and the Q&A time that will be most revealing.
> 
> so do the same - bin the pres, and await the spoken word - to be pleasantly surprised is a gross understatement i am hearing.




As always Sir Baggy your posts have been on the money - but you would need to agree that we now need forward contracts and a reliable stream of earnings - I'm a neppy fan since last October and it's been great to me so far, so I love it. But shreds from an AGM - and I could have read it wrong - will not produce the cash flow that will drive the sp! I'm on it big time but financials count and the next phase for neppy is to consolidate earnings and contracts with the majors. I'm not a doubter but this next phase in sp re-rating is IMO, based on earnings and forward contracts.


----------



## son of baglimit

Sounda said:


> As always Sir Baggy your posts have been on the money - but you would need to agree that we now need forward contracts and a reliable stream of earnings - I'm a neppy fan since last October and it's been great to me so far, so I love it. But shreds from an AGM - and I could have read it wrong - will not produce the cash flow that will drive the sp! I'm on it big time but financials count and the next phase for neppy is to consolidate earnings and contracts with the majors. I'm not a doubter but this next phase in sp re-rating is IMO, based on earnings and forward contracts.




well im sorry to say sounda, but you will probably be quite disappointed - fundamentals (as yet) just arent going to become apparent, as they can provide competitors with info, and potentially stop langes aim of being the 'pain in the Ars' he dearly wants NMS to be.

NMS remains a true believers stock at present - hence langes need to go out to the market with his presentations ramping up support.


----------



## mophead

Just to let all know that the AGM is up on BRR...as I know alot of neepy fans have been awaiting it!

http://www.brr.com.au/event/NMS/92/32321


----------



## son of baglimit

Baussie said:


> Someone made mention of a BP report which were pointing towards NEPSYS becoming the industry weld of choice...




http://www.ogj.com/display_article/...f-operating-procedures/?dcmp=OGJ.Daily.Update

i have edited this to show the relevant part

BP plans company-wide review of operating procedures

Paula Dittrick
Senior Staff Writer 

HOUSTON, Nov. 20 -- BP PLC, as part of its response to a series of accidents, plans next year to review the quality and safety of its operating procedures company-wide. 

BP's future plans

Starting Jan. 1, 2008, BP plans to list and review all of its operating procedures. The company also will examine its practices regarding critical safety equipment and maintenance, Broadribb said. 

He also is developing methods for measuring the competency of employees in roles critical to safety. Since 2006, the company has audited its operating performance to strengthen internal safety procedures. 

At Texas City, the development of employee skills was a low priority with inadequate training, Braodribb said. 

"Over the years, the working environment had eroded to one characterized by resistance to change and lacking of trust, motivation, and a sense of purpose," he said. 

Consequently, training procedures are being studied company-wide, Broadribb said. Although there is a place for both face-to-face and computer-based training, Broadribb said the company favors face-to-face training. 

BP's executives and operational managers receive more advanced and extensive training on process safety than they did in the past. 

"Above all else, we've got to listen to our people and their concerns," Broadribb said. "When senior management says something, their actions need to mirror their words…. Whatever you do, you can just change culture a step at a time."


----------



## Jarrah Tree

mophead said:


> Just to let all know that the AGM is up on BRR...as I know alot of neepy fans have been awaiting it!
> 
> http://www.brr.com.au/event/NMS/92/32321




I think the question of management's ability to effectively tie together all the newly acquired companies can now be put to bed. Lange covered that point at length and I'm sure investors couldn't be happier with the way this is progressing.

Very pleasing to hear about the strength of management in all companies now working under the NMS banner.

BP has identified Nepsys as the way of the future for them, with $200m spent per year an repairs. This $200m, as Lange said, is only in the North Sea, and he added that this is one of their smaller regions!!

I know you can't get too excited here on this forum but this presentation, and the confident manner in which it was delivered would certainly give all NMS supporters great hope for a rather profitable future. 

I've no doubt that my hard earned is in good hands.


----------



## misterS

Although NMS has acquired different complementary capabilities, which will each provide impetus, and broader scope, nonetheless, the cost / benefit advantage of Nepsys remains the core differentiation for NMS and its primary expansion driver, and so we should not be surprised to see it sought widely, and by the biggest operators.

Without seeing the independent report, the logic seems quite compelling that BP will choose to make NMS the provider of choice in the North Sea.  If they choose not to after commissioning an independent evaluation, the reasons will deservedly attract very close scrutiny by NMS holders.

We should be expecting this sort of interest from the blue-chips and wondering about how many and when, and then just how big will NMS need to become to service the demand. 

The release of an announcement that they have won BP's North Sea work will rightly have an electrifying effect on the market.


----------



## son of baglimit

son of baglimit said:


> my source is formerly from the engineering game, and knows the right questions to ask of lange during the crownies.
> 
> but it might be a week before i hear from him, so will have to be patient.
> 
> the info may not be new, but it will definitely give better insight into what we can expect next 6 months.




ive only had a brief rundown of his view of what happened at the AGM, but the level of pure happiness coming from him says we are heading for absolute greatness. the points raised by others on various forums are correct, but the brief update i got tells me they have understated what it all really meant. the board were glowing, but also reserved, not wanting to show how damn pleased they are that everything they have been planning is coming together, and well in advance of expectations. the staff present were all smiles, all happy to mingle and show they are very happy to be working for an organisation going places (the employee options maybe helping too).

the fact they mentioned further acquisitions were likely got me thinking - why go to JPMorgan in NYC, and give a presentation to folk who are unlikely to know them, if they are just to continue to buy up companies valued around $20M (they could raise that locally youd think) - i suspect they are planning something much much bigger - remember how well the SP went after that JPM pres in NYC. maybe its folk getting themselves set for a major capital raising somewhere in the 9 figure region - lange was keen to confirm scale was important when tendering for the big boys projects - "you have to have a balance sheet thats says you dont disappear tomorrow".

some highlights i took from the BRR audio............

lange NOT wanting to ''brag'' about the profitability of survey work (tri-surv) and so placing that division under a diferent name (i was one who thought tri-surv was the most important acq to date, as they enabled NMS to provide that initial step in an 'end to end' capacity)

merging of the 2 aust diving branches (allied & TDS) - im assuming wanting to retain the workforce, so bringing them together to take on major work.

the customer base growing with each acq - new clients being intro'd to the NMS brand.

BP and the $200M spent in the north sea - one of their smaller regions.

the timing of the arrival of the 1st ROV - exactly as mentioned in that ROV forum.

the mcdonalds quote - upsizing of the contracts (as NMS now has balance sheet scale)

and finally something i was alerted too long ago - the 40% ebit margins available in this industry - how many other businesses can offer long term profitability to that level.

no doubt more to come.


----------



## Baussie

The AGM audio definately presents the air of excitement that the presentation lacked. And Baggy, your spot on, sounds like your ear to the ground, fly on the wall, infiltrated a few good conversations. 

I have to quote Lange.... "Locked and Loaded with BP". 

Has to be the quote of the year from him. Now, how that translates onto the NMS forecast earnings is the next big wait.


----------



## SophieSweet

Baussie said:


> I have to quote Lange.... "Locked and Loaded with BP".



Does this mean NMS is next cab off the rank for BP's next repair job? And is it only for the North Sea work, which is what was mentioned, or anywhere they have infrastructure? Lange said "it is a safe bet they will come to us". If BP have 200million worth of work in the North Sea, you have to wonder how much they have worldwide. The following BP link shows their global footprint. It looks like the North Sea's 200million is only a small part of BP's global operations and Lange also stated it is one of BP's smaller operations.

http://www.bp.com/multipleimagesection.do?categoryId=23&contentId=7017765

Since there is no contract, are we assuming then that the independent report BP commissioned, which indicated NMS's nepsys weld is the way of the future, has given NMS a chance to gain all BP's work, should they perform well on their first "Locked and Loaded" job? 

A workforce from 6 last year to now over 350, to over 500 in january08. But will that be enough, probably not. As mentioned by Son of Baglimit, a huge acquisition could be on the cards and I think most likely. As mentioned on BRR by Ross Kennan "it's still early days", "It's been a rapid growth period, we are on a journey and it wont stop". 

One ROV on the way and two more look like being ordered by the end of the year. Demand in Australia is outstripping supply, as Lange says "natural extension of our business". The ROV industry here is worth 300million. Also future infrastructure is going deeper and deeper and ROVs will be in greater demand. See link re future deepwater work.

http://www.offshore-mag.com/display_article/308774/120/ARTCL/none/COMPN/Douglas-Westwood-sees-deepwater-spending-at-$246-billion-in-2012/?dcmp=ENL.OSWR

They can't estimate their future earnings! 1+1 = no idea! I'm happy with the no idea prospect. "the outlook for neptune is incredibly positive", Lange summing up. It looks like the pain in the a55 that Lange mentioned NMS will be is coming closer to fruition. If one operator concludes NEPSYS is the way of the future, what will others conclude??

No doubt NMS SP will be affected by the potential global crisis, but how much? Everything still needs repairing, and oil and gas projects most likely would go ahead. So although shareholders will sell because of fear, it would likely bounce back due to solid earnings and prospects.

And i think it will be a gigantic company, or ginormous, or very very big.


----------



## Baussie

SophieSweet said:


> And i think it will be a gigantic company, or ginormous, or very very big.




I'm not sure your supposed to imply something like that outright SophieSweet, best to allude to it with an impeccable post of fundamentals and researched facts....oh wait, you did with the rest of your post. Nice work.


----------



## SophieSweet

I know Baussie, I am trying to be careful here, I noted how Mophead copped it for posting a link and saying it was a great read and Jarrahtree copped it because he thought the SP might hit a certain amount and I was called a brownnose by the moderator for joking about SOB becoming a saint. I tread carefully here, no jokes !!:

Oh yeah, you copped it too. Maybe these guys should buy some NMS and start smiling!


----------



## professor_frink

SophieSweet said:


> I know Baussie, I am trying to be careful here, I noted how Mophead copped it for posting a link and saying it was a great read and Jarrahtree copped it because he thought the SP might hit a certain amount and I was called a brownnose by the moderator for joking about SOB becoming a saint. I tread carefully here, no jokes !!:
> 
> Oh yeah, you copped it too. Maybe these guys should buy some NMS and start smiling!




If people like mophead had followed the rules of the forum to begin with then he wouldn't have been questioned at all.

If someone says the SP will hit a certain amount, without some analysis as to why, then they will be questioned.

We are really getting tired of you guys complaining about the way this forum is moderated. 

None of you have to be here. If you don't like it,  you can leave and go somewhere else. If you have a question about the way the forum is run, then feel free to discuss it with us privately. Don't spend your time on here making public comments about the job we do.

All further references to the way the mods are running this forum will be deleted.

Have a nice day.


----------



## reg9400

Lange mentioned at the AGM that the acqusition of USUS was the entree into the US Market.

What could be the main course? Cal Dive, subsea7 

I hope he doesn't bite off more than he can chew. :bite:


----------



## SophieSweet

I don't know about biting off more than he chew, I think he should keep biting and chew like hell. At the end of the day, it is about commercialising the NEPSYS technology and increasing the SP. There seems to be a shortage of qualified personnel , hence their trainee programs and huge wage packages, working for "The GODS of Underwater Welding". I think it's in our best interests to get the NEPSYS weld out there operating 24hours a day 7days a week asap. The eight acquisitions management/owners could see that, and they were and are industry experts with bluechip customers. It's sort of like, if you don't join us, someone else will and the larger they get, the more leverage they have in negotiating new acquisitions. Now I think they are in the box seat, they have a huge workforce, diverse product, offering a service that allows customers to use one operator. So Caldive would be a suitable acquisition, what are they going to do otherwise, use coffer dams, hyperbaric chambers, wet welds, suggest their customers drydock ships and then lose work and see their SP drop and their customer base? If they don't join NMS or gain a license to use NEPSYS, where will they be? On the other hand NMS need a huge workforce quickly. I think alot of relevant companies will be sitting around boardroom tables discussing NMS, and with a little research they will see where Lange is from, Schlumberger, so he is no fool with excellent industry knowledge and contacts.

Now i better read my message!!

Having a nice day!


----------



## reg9400

Sophie I am with you all the way we need the workforce so lets buy it.

My only question was is taking on Cal dive too early or should we mop up their smaller competition before they do?


----------



## son of baglimit

Cal Dive (DVR on NYSE) is way too big at the moment - it'd be a $2 billion + bid.

theyve got US, asia, europe bases now - but nothing in the middle east - maybe google around for something under $500M based there.


----------



## Jarrah Tree

Google 'Dive Solutions' based in Durban. Already an international partner of Neppy (as was USUS) and fills a large gap btwn Perth and Scotland, with closer proximity to the middle east. 

I thought for a minute that Lange was referring to Sophie's bet with the McDonald's comment. 

Enjoying these posts, keep up the great work folks & avagoodweekend.


----------



## son of baglimit

sophie

id reckon if they have secured some long term / ongoing relationship with BP, they will need to ensure that NEPSYS is adaptable to all the various requirements BP will have (as it was adapted for the cocos work for shell, and GOM work too), and so your personal favourite *R&D* can expect more exposure in the books.


----------



## Sounda

Not sure if this is news or not but USUS are doing a presentation at the Underwater Intervention 2008 conference on Tuesday the 29th Jan 08. Interestingly enough right alongside presentations of the use of ROV's

_2.NEPSYS - Underwater Permanent Dry Welding Technology

Mike Erinakes and Richard Campbell, U S Underwater Services; Graeme Creedon, Neptune Marine Services, Ltd (Australia) _ 

link

http://www.underwaterintervention.com/UI2008TechnicalProgramSchedule-Tuesday.htm


----------



## SophieSweet

Your right again Son of Baglimit, DVR is way to big, I hadn't looked up their actual size. But you never know in the future and possibly the near future. I think once they get some repeat runs on the board with the likes of Apache and BP, things may change. I dont know about dive solutions South Africa. http://www.divesolutionssa.com/index.htm  They have 24 divers and a presence where NMS don't. Maybe NMS are looking for bigger fish now? They have some sort of partnership already, whatever that means? Maybe some are NEPSYS trained. NMS needs staff, but do you buy a company just to get them and their customers or setup shop there yourself, which would be cheaper? And i bet they would join NMS if the opportunity arose, who wouldn't want to join them, with the potential prospects. As whoever their competition is in their region, they would most certainly suck some of the oppositions customer base with NEPSYS and by onselling some of the other services. 

Sounda, i think that was already found some time ago, although good to refresh the memory.

Come on BP!! call NMS this week with a big job, bring on those hurricanes, tsunamis and earthquakes- only joking of course.


----------



## shaunm

SophieSweet said:


> NMS needs staff, but do you buy a company just to get them and their customers or setup shop there yourself, which would be cheaper?




Aquisition (at the right price) is a far better option than setting up and competing in the oppositions patch and "buying" their customer base.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://abnnewswire.net/vlnk/914JDOB2


for a great new speech from lange - comsec emerging companies conference - dated 14 nov, but released today.

BEST CONFERENCE CALL YET BY FAR.

thanks to misterS on HC for finding it - before i did lol.

theres Q&A time too.


----------



## alba

What a pity only those already with shares seem to get to know all these wonderful facts.  Chand would be nearer right if the info was more readily available.


----------



## SophieSweet

alba said:


> What a pity only those already with shares seem to get to know all these wonderful facts.  Chand would be nearer right if the info was more readily available.




Alba, You lost me there, what information are non shareholders, or option holders not privy to?? Or are you referring to the delay from the time of the presentation, 14nov07, till when it was released? I think Lange is is very clever individual and pumps the information out as much as possible, with competitors and possible customers in mind, meaning he can't tell us everything. I think from reading a couple of posts on HC, Lange copped a bit of flack for his presentation, I think maybe they should listen again. Lange spoke for over 30minutes, but could have spoke much longer, bragging about the merits and achievements of NMS, eg the stainless steel weld underwater, and "fixing up a couple of boats for the navy", whatabout painting the Collins Class submarine for the Navy? Both noteworthy achievements and firsts. Overall he sounded very comfortable and knowledgeable, perhaps confident, even cocky!

In regard to Chand's forecasts, they're not much better than others, with respect to Chand, there is no analysis at all to substantiate them. Although he may be right on the money, and I hope he is. 

I would like to know what the 2nd last question was that Lange responded to. It started referring to Labour, not the Labour Party, then mentioned high oil prices and perhaps that they are cheap now and how critical the US market is, and then the couple of nutters in Venezuela. The gist i got was that the looming worldwide financial crisis wasn't what he was referring to but upheavals in major oil supplying countries, have a negative affect on NMS, is that anyones else's take on it? If that is it, I thought essential services would be immune, except for a momentary dramatic drop and then a sharp rise as people park their money with solid companies, with potential. I can't see NMS's earnings being affected to much, as they are in such early days and anything they lose, they should pick up as more opportunities arise. Also he mentions how costs and demand has rocketed, ie rigs going from 60k a day to 240k, so due to demand, so I can't see NMS sitting around once the ball gets going, I think ,as their recruitment initiatives show, they will need all hands on deck, all the time.

5miilion on NEPSYS last year and 10million this year, yet the large 360degree weld for apache was 2.5million. And they have 3 NEPSYS jobs with Apache,ENI and Helix in GOM. It doesn't sound like many individual jobs for  NEPSYS this year. But they do sound lucrative.

Son of Baglimit, I don't think R&D would figure much at all in a Master Service Agreement with BP. Lange referred to the CATS pipeline in in the North Sea and how they didn't fix the problem, but charged them for manufacturing a habitat for fixing it. So I take it they make them as they go and build them into the price. Here is a link for that pipeline, worth a look.

https://www.icmmed0ty.com/cats/login.asp


----------



## alba

Sophie.

What I mean is that we, already shareholders are informed about these radio presentations because we are informed via chatrooms on NMS which we frequent.  If we didn't we would never get to know.  More regular announcements to ASX would get the information out to more people imo


----------



## danc

Any comments on the weakness in the share price, a break of 1.05 chart wise would all most indicate a down trend... any reasons why???has been getting excellent press.tech wise on friday it sits on 38% of last range up and 30day ma...looking pretty crook to me.


----------



## Plasmapark

Danc, I was about to ask the same question.
Obviously, the AGM didn't contain the good news the market was expecting. Then again, maybe there's another takeover in the wind???


----------



## son of baglimit

danc, plasma - sorry to upset the charts, the stars and the gossip - its all just another saga in the 'force the price down til we are ready to announce'
story that has long determined neppys SP.

we know theres a raising coming, we know its huge, what we dont know is at what price lange is prepared to give away these big chunks of neppy to guarantee acceptance, and the profits of the acceptors.

we simply sit back, accumulate more (as others are no doubt doing) and await the next piece of exciting news.

the only thing we dont have is a clock.


----------



## SophieSweet

I've got a clock.

It's pretty miserable watching my portfolio value dropping rapidly. What sort of timeframe are we looking at till it may get back on track again, I need to pay for some plastic surgery soon. Would it be around a month from announcement till settled and running again?? I tried looking back through old announcements but couldn't work it out, maybe someone here has answer off the top of their head.

What happened to "locked and loaded"?


----------



## shaunm

SophieSweet said:


> I've got a clock.
> 
> I need to pay for some plastic surgery soon.




Maybe you can have some "gills" thown in so you can get down and assist the Neppy divers. That might help the SP?

Seriously tho, this falling share price is not what I expected and not enjoyable.


----------



## Plasmapark

Have to say, I also have a clock....it's starting to look like what's needed is a stopwatch, the rate the SP's dropping.


----------



## SophieSweet

Lange did say the stock was now very liquid, I suppose like holding a bucket of water in your hands now though. To bad for all the little people selling out because of fear, yet I bet the big boys know what's happening. 

Lange at AGM,"what's it now, around $1.34". 

Maybe there will be an issue at $1.00 or $1.05, which the price has just plummeted to?? This is BS!!! 

- yeah i do have  enough SOB-plenty

fun?


----------



## son of baglimit

lolololol - sorry sophie - it aint BS - its the way to get big bankers to love you and be prepared to back you when you want cash.

you are holding long term - so just sit back and enjoy the lesson.

just remember langes background at schlumbugga - he knows how to play the market, bankers, investors big & small - if u have spare cash take the opp this gives you - or if you have enough, just smile.

the fun is getting closer.


----------



## DionM

NMS down on price, up on volume.
MRM up today on price and volume.

Perhaps a bit of profit taking, a bit of manipulation, and a bit of takeover rumours have hit NMS?

I'm not worried ... could be an opp to increase my NMS holdings some more.  I'm confident my buy in level (70s-80s) is a reasonable support level and wouldn't see NMS dipping below that.


----------



## Sounda

Well that was the day that was. 
A bit of a dip in the sp and the crowds are heading for the door. A little prematurely imo. Still it gave me the opportunity to do a little top up.
Hey Sir Baggy I'm a bit miffed I mentioned MRM some time ago and noone took it up now everybody wants to speculate on MRM - paticularly on another site.
I can't see what has changed apart from the mindset of some who want to hold on to some profits. I'm content to hold long term so these little dips provide some good opportunities. I grabbed a parcel at 1.09 and another later for 1.035 - sweet.  
You would think that an announcement is close - someone knows something.
Where to from here Sir SOB - Sophie or indeed anyone?


----------



## Plasmapark

Where to from here????
Nerves of iron....speculate, accumulate....hold your breath.
I also had a lil top up yesterday at 1.04, sorta went against the grain tho, considering I bought in at 53c.
Such is life.


----------



## Plasmapark

Hmmmmmm....I guess the oil price may have a lot to do with the drop also.
Wish I'd left till today to top up.


----------



## reg9400

I'm with SOB
This looks like a shake out. If you have enough shares at the top you can play with the small investors, trigger their stop loss and pick up the crumbs, reduce the avg share price for an equity raising.

If you have the cash could be the time to top up or just sit back dream of things to come.


----------



## prince

It seems to me the word is out that there will be a placement at $1.  The SP seems to have found support at that level.

Re MRM - I don't think NMS would try & take them over at this stage as they would need to issue too many shares.  However, I maybe proved incorrect.


----------



## prince

MRM has requested a trading halt until commencement of trading on Thursday 6th December - is Neptune attempting a take-over?


----------



## Baussie

prince said:


> MRM has requested a trading halt until commencement of trading on Thursday 6th December - is Neptune attempting a take-over?




You would expect Neptune Marine Services Pty Ltd to also go into a halt if that was the case. Unrelated IMO.


----------



## SophieSweet

If things are happening as it seems, it's very cutthroat and unfair to small investors. Alot of people would be losing through stop losses and others selling in a panic. But who cares hey?? The show must go on. As MisterS suggested elsewhere, if this is manipulation, it's very brazen, I say, incredibly brazen. It's odd to be doing investor presentations, then this happens. Jump onboard and then watch your investment crash by 25%, and then just wonder WTF??? Thankfully I am in a good position, but I am sure some others have been spruiking this great company to friends, who in turn bought and we can only hope they hang in there. If it is manipulation, it's very unethical. 
Now if there is a capital raising at $1 and the price sits there firmly till then, you can draw your own conclusions. I'm going to bang my head again, here goes. and again

gee that hurts


----------



## Gekko

There has been talk of a placement coming up. Can anyone confirm anything about this? It makes sense that the share price has fallen to coincide with maybe a $1 placement. Anyone know anything?


----------



## Plasmapark

If this is manipulation, I'd be interested to know what the ACCC would make of it.
If this is manipulation then, it's typical "big end of town", the hell with the little guy behaviour.
Yup....I'm glad I'm also in a reasonable position, I just feel for the lemmings.


----------



## Plasmapark

Its a funny old world we live in.
If an SP rises by 25-30%, the old boys network (ASX) jump in, asking all sorts of questions as to why, who's up who and, who hasn't paid???
But....if the SP goes the other way it's, "she'll be right"....its just a shake out of the riff raff, allowing the old boys to rake it in.
Yup....sure is a funny world....


----------



## budgie

Hello all....

I've held NMS for a while now and was just wondering what everyone's average price of their holding is??

Mine is currently sitting at 78 cents... (Been accumulating over the last 15 months or so..)


----------



## son of baglimit

son of baglimit said:


> duck - the reason for my choice of words (in addition to sophies great summary) is that those of us who have been around this stock for a while (minimum 1 year) have seen it all before......a gradual decline in the SP, for no apparent reason, eventually followed by an announcement detailing acquisition and placement at that current price. It might appear that in their endeavours to create a large, successful conglomerate, lange and crowd will entice the right business with a juicy parcel of shares issued at 'the right price', a price sure to grow quickly and enormously, thereby lining the pockets of the previous business owners very nicely. And of course with that placement happening at 'the current price' then it can hardly be seen as a giveaway.
> 
> as always its all theory, but it fits, and appears set to fit again.
> 
> but who are we to complain, as our pockets get nicely lined too.......lol.





any of the above seem strangely familiar - eg this week ?

we know what is about to happen.....
we dont know the scale......
we dont know how big......
we dont know who is involved......
we dont know if shareholders will be able to participate......
we do know, with absolute confidence, that it will all be for the good of NMS, and therefore us.....
we know the selling recently has been small holdings - check the trades.....
we therefore know the fund managers aint selling.....
we strongly assume its manipulation......
we strongly assume large investors / funds have been the buyers.....

if i was to guess - it will be within 7 days (most likely)....or....
they have to wait for the holiday season to be over...ie february 08.

ALSO

remember a comment of langes from his recent presentations..........

"in early 06 we went to the O&G businesses and asked them what they wanted, which was a one stop shop for end to end IRM, so we went out and developed a way to create it, with nepsys as the door opener"...or words similar.

dont think for a second that lange stopped consulting with the O&G businesses since then - many overseas trips, including a few since the AGM last month, have no doubt been to refine the details, confirm the requirements, tie up the committments to use NMS once the 'end to end, scale and expertise' are in place.

those companies lange mentioned as the big players in the O&G services industry, who NMS have been in some ways reliant on for work, will be shortly joined by another, with a patented 'trick up their sleeves' to gain plenty of BIG contracts, and make langes dream of being a ''pain in the @rse" come true. 

its all too easy..................


----------



## Plasmapark

Yeah Bags.....all too familiar.
I still feel for the lemmings that jump as soon as someone says Boo tho....poor sods.
That said, I don't mind a bit of bottom feeding while they're rotting on the sea bed either.   

I'll stand by what I said earlier tho ...........

If an SP rises by 25-30%, the old boys network (ASX) jump in, asking all sorts of questions as to why, who's up who and, who hasn't paid???
But....if the SP goes the other way it's, "she'll be right"....its just a shake out of the riff raff, allowing the old boys to rake it in.


----------



## shaunm

Does anyone have any insight as to why the share priice has headed south today, especially this afternoon?


----------



## JackC

Does anyone have any insight as to why the share priice has headed south today, especially this afternoon?

Just a gut feeling really, as I was watching it all day. Wont go into datail as obviously I can't proove anything & don't want to get in trouble with the mods. but suffice to say I took advantage & topped up twice. Any further drop in SP certainly won't bother me either as this is a bottom drawer job & I look forward to great things from this little gem!


----------



## prince

Lange announced during October that NMS were acquiring 2 additional companies to add to their stable.  One of those companies is Ross Deeptech which is based in Aberdeen Scotland & is expected to settle in January 08.  

"Neptune Marine is now undertaking due diligence. Details of the funding for the acquisition of Ross Deeptech, which is likely to involve an equity placement, will be announced as the transaction proceeds."

"Ross Deeptech manufactures specialist subsea and offshore oil and gas equipment. It also provides support services for production, drilling, diving, construction and intervention projects in deepwater areas such as west of Shetland, Norway, Gulf of Mexico, West Africa, Canada, Egypt and Australia. The business has a team of 95 people operating in four locations throughout the UK. Customers include some of the world’s leading blue chip energy corporations and contractors.

The second acquisition is SEA-STRUCT.

"With a team of 37 staff within the 3 offices, SEA-STRUCT ’s Australian entity is based in Fremantle, Western Australia, and has affiliations with SEA-STRUCT International Pte Ltd in Singapore and PT SEA-STRUCT INDONESIA Batam Island, Indonesia. The business also has representatives in Europe, the United States and the Middle East. Customers include major energy producers, EPCM firms and government authorities." 

Neptune expects to complete the acquisition of SEA-STRUCT in early Q3, FY 2008.

Obviously Neptune is going to need the funds to complete these acquisitions early in the new year.  Reading between the lines I would think that the wheels are already in motion to raise the capital needed.  Perhaps there has been some "leakage" resulting in the fall in sp to current levels.  My guess is that there will be a placement at $1.

Lange has turned this company around in the short time he has been at the helm.  Certainly he is a man with vision & is setting about executing his plans at a rapid rate.

2008 is shaping up to be an exciting year for the company & its shareholders.


----------



## joelc

Plasmapark said:


> Yeah Bags.....all too familiar.
> I'll stand by what I said earlier tho ...........
> 
> If an SP rises by 25-30%, the old boys network (ASX) jump in, asking all sorts of questions as to why, who's up who and, who hasn't paid???
> But....if the SP goes the other way it's, "she'll be right"....its just a shake out of the riff raff, allowing the old boys to rake it in.




I know this might be a little off topic but it seems that the ASX does question a share price heading south and an increase in volume. The example being today's 'price and volume query' response by AIM.


----------



## chewy

sorry if this is a noob question but if the SP is at $1 why would anyone take up a placement offer at $1 when they could just buy at market for that price anyway?


----------



## Sounda

chewy said:


> sorry if this is a noob question but if the SP is at $1 why would anyone take up a placement offer at $1 when they could just buy at market for that price anyway?




Chewy - I'm no expert but the reason I think is that for one the placement may well be taken up by instos before mugs like you and I get a look in. Secondly if the sp has been compressed then once the business is done the sp rises and the instos have gained a good position at a good price. See Sir SOB's earlier comments on the sp compression.
And I also think that the fundamentals about this company represent good value at a $1 - if the people that bought at 1.20 - 1.35 (which wasn't that long ago) thought it was worth buying then a placement at $1 would seem to be good buying to these shareholders - would it not?
For those of us who bought at 0.50c or cheaper then the $1 placement represents a psychological barrier.
Further, if the sp is at $1.05 on the day you need to have your placement acceptance for additional shares at $1.00 in which way would you jump?
Who knows there might even be a sweetner of some form which throws further complexity into the equation.
Cheers Sounda


----------



## son of baglimit

extract from todays edition.........
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,22887283-5001942,00.html

Wise-owl.com equity strategist Simon Guzowski says Australian economic growth and its share-market outlook is still "bullish". 

Guzowski says the main issue in the US is "a confidence problem", which should be fixed by interest rate cuts. 

"US banks have reported some $36 billion in writedowns so far. However, the US Federal Reserve has estimated that the problem is likely to be in the $200 billion category," he says. 

And until the market knows the extent of the problem, things are likely to remain volatile. 

"For picks in 2008, I can't look past mining services and engineering stocks," he says. 

"They are exposed to the upside of the mining boom, but are not as exposed to commodity price volatility or rises in the cost of production." 

In that sector, he likes Neptune Marine and Austin Engineering.


----------



## son of baglimit

chewy said:


> sorry if this is a noob question but if the SP is at $1 why would anyone take up a placement offer at $1 when they could just buy at market for that price anyway?




fairly simple - if you put in a buy order for 200 million NMS shares at $1, how many would you get - very few, probably none.

its to raise $200M (a guess on my part - i think it'll be big), and to help the buyers (funds/sophisticated investros etc) feel good about a good buying opportunity.

you can smell it its that close.


----------



## chewy

cheers that makes sense. 

suppose there is a big capital raising announced can you see the SP dropping any further for a while (due to dilution concerns) - or would the placement figure tend to act as a floor for the price? 

Thanks again. (I've been interested in NMS for a while and think this may be a good entry opportunity - but may wait and see what is announced and the effects first).


----------



## prawn_86

generally from a historical perspective, a placement would act as a rough support, although i have seen it drop below placement price before, but not usually.

If i was looking to buy in, and if there is a placement coming (i dont follow this stock), then i would wait for the ann and wait for the price to drift down further.


----------



## son of baglimit

prawn - normally that would be the procedure to follow - except - every placement of neppys is accompanied by great news & a great surge.

regretably i doubt the placement will include anything for small holders like us, but if it did it would be _jump in feet first _time.

the placement will mean expansion into the sleeping giant that is the oil & gas services sector


----------



## prawn_86

It also depends on the type of placement. If it is only to 'sophisticated' investors then the price may move up, but if it is to the entire registry then according to simple supply and demand the price will fall towards the placement price.


----------



## prince

son of baglimit said:


> fairly simple - if you put in a buy order for 200 million NMS shares at $1, how many would you get - very few, probably none.
> 
> its to raise $200M (a guess on my part - i think it'll be big), and to help the buyers (funds/sophisticated investros etc) feel good about a good buying opportunity.
> 
> you can smell it its that close.




I'm with you SOB on the magnitude of the placement - here are a couple of points to consider.

1.  Check NMS chart when they did their previous placement (anns 31.05.07 -"Completion of Placement" will provide you with a time-frame).  The placement was for $30 million comprising 50 million shares @ 60c.  The share price ranged between 70c & 80c during that period. 

So the sp did not fall close to the placement price last time hence my thoughts that this will be a much bigger placement & most likely to be @ $1.  I think that there has been some "leakage" of information regarding the size of the placement thus the retracement in sp to the current level.

2.  NMS Announcement 17.10.07.  Strategy for Growth in the North Sea

" As part of its strategy for growth, Neptune is actively pursuing suitable acquisitions to give the Company a substantial presence in the North Sea as well as other major oil and gas fields in which its clients operate." 

Note that Lange used the word "acquisitions" whilst referring to the North Sea.  It would seem from that sentence that he has a much bigger shopping list, time will tell - only 1 of the 2 companies he has announced that they are acquiring is based in Scotland the other is in WA. 

One would think that there will be an announcement shortly regarding a placement as they require the funds to settle on the latest acquisitions starting next month. 

Good luck to all holders - 2008 will be very rewarding imo - expect some "cracker" announcements.   As always DYOR.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.rigzone.com/news/article.asp?a_id=53773

Oil Industry Applauds Decision to Extend North Sea Tax Breaks      
  The Independent - London      Friday, December 07, 2007  


The Treasury has agreed to extend tax breaks for the decommissioning of oil fields in the North Sea in a move that it hopes will prolong the life of drilling in the area. 

The proposed lengthening of the so-called "loss carry-back" rule, which allows oil companies to deduct decommissioning costs from profits in the three-year period before decommissioning, was applauded by the industry. The change, published in a consultation paper yesterday, "should help to extend the life of many fields and facilitate the transfer of assets," said Malcolm Webb, chief executive of industry lobby group Oil and Gas UK. 

Major operators such as BP and Royal Dutch Shell have shifted focus away from North Sea drilling as reservoirs decline and the cost of extracting the black stuff rises. The three-year limit had meant that in many cases it made more economic sense for oil companies to leave oil in the ground and decommission early than to continue to operate there. 

The Government declined, however, to scrap the petroleum revenue tax, one of the key planks of the industry's effort to change a tax regime that it says makes the UK less competitive. "Government is categorically not attracted to" abolition of the petroleum revenue tax, the Treasury said in the paper. "Government believes that such a proposal would create a large number of winners and losers, damage investor confidence and fail to secure a fair return for the UK taxpayer." 

The tax paid by UK oil and gas producers depends on the age of the fields they operate, but the average rate is 55 per cent. 

*****************

This is great news for those small oil companies operating in the north sea that are prepared to use new technology, like nepsys, to milk every last drop from these depleted fields. It encourages them to utilise the existing infrastructure, and where necessary, repair it using nepsys, as well as other services NMS provide. Listen to Langes presentations on brr.com.au for these same reasons.


----------



## JackC

Sir SOB - Just arrived home to post the latest find from the Weekend Australian re. NMS on this thread only to find that it has already been done. Might have known nothing would get past you! Anyway - keep up the good work!


----------



## son of baglimit

blame my kids who force me to start each day with the cereal and the papers from 6am.

i loved the fact someone has finally called the O&G services sector as their one to watch for 2008, then highlights NMS and only 1 other.

pity its only the australian - i want that sort of thing in the daily mass reader rags in melb & syd.....herald sun, daily telegaph etc.


----------



## shaunm

Would anyone be kind enough to suggest same O&G engineering companies that may be worth having a look at?


----------



## son of baglimit

these are the companies in the energy sector (XEJ), including O&G services.........WOR Worley Parsons probably the best known and biggest in aust.

AED
AOE
AWE
BPT
CEY
CTX
ERA
NXS
ORG
OSH
PDN
QGC
ROC
SRL
STO
WOR
WPL


----------



## Plasmapark

joelc said:


> I know this might be a little off topic but it seems that the ASX does question a share price heading south and an increase in volume. The example being today's 'price and volume query' response by AIM.




Hey joelc,
I agree with you regards ASX looking at drops in SP's however, the operative words in what you say are "and an increase in volume".
If a company want to manipulate their SP, they do it in small parcels, so as not to raise the ire of the "Old boys network".


----------



## son of baglimit

Plasmapark said:


> Hey joelc,
> I agree with you regards ASX looking at drops in SP's however, the operative words in what you say are "and an increase in volume".
> If a company want to manipulate their SP, they do it in small parcels, so as not to raise the ire of the "Old boys network".




presicsely plasma - so many of these trades, dropping the SP by 0.5 or 1c at a time, are under 1000 shares - been as low as 50-ish. In turn, the lemmings who ONLY look at price, follow suit and down goes the price piece by piece......they will never learn.


----------



## JackC

NMS just gone into Trading halt! Bring it on...
Wonder what it is this time. Hope the buying I did on Friday will now be rewarded!


----------



## woywoy

It ain't rocket science.  

Placement to pay for recent acquisitions.  

Only question is how much are they raising??


----------



## alba

Woywoy.  I still do not see the reason for a trading halt for a Placement.  Surely all the ts are crossed and i s dotted first.  Might there be something else?


----------



## son of baglimit

it does appear there are folk going thru the bins outside neppys offices looking for clues into what this raising will be - $60m+ and a SPP being mentioned.

the sums make it they'll have up to $20m left over (plus the cashflow generating now) to spend on further needs (ROV's etc).

if the scavengers come up with any other goodies i shall let ya know.

and NMS get a mention in todays AFR - might go for a stroll to the corner store this morning.


----------



## prince

AFR item - Investors dive in to back Neptune

"Given some observers like to call Perth-based Neptune Marine Services "Worley Parsons in a wetsuit", it's no wonder the underwater maintenance company appeared to be having little trouble raising circa $60 million in new equity yesterday via house broker Patersons Securities, at 90c a share.

Neptune, which last raised money in May at 60c, was in a trading halt yesterday, seeking to raise the funds to help fund two recent acquisitions, Sea-Struct and Aberdeen-based Ross Deeptech. The latter acquisition, for $25 million, was announced in October as Neptune looked to grow its presence in the North Sea marine services market.

The raising has also resulted in Neptune putting a little more flesh around its earning forecasts, confirming it is airming to deliver earnings per share of 6c to 7c, rising to 7.5c to 8.5c a share in the 2009 financial year.

Neptune, which also has diving and maintenance services operations in the US via is US Underwater Services business, is run by Chriatian Lange, a former executive at Texan-based global oilfied servies group Schlumberger."


----------



## Sounda

NMS holders - just have to love the "Worley Parsons in a wetsuit" comment and couple this with the "weld of choice" (still to be confirmed I think?) BP comments and things are looking decidedly good. 

Whatever the announcement the odds of it being another forward step for NMS given Langes past record are good.

Have spent some time reviewing posts in the HC forum and to the credit of the moderators here this forum provides the best information imo!! 

Glad I topped up last week - Sophie u still around?


----------



## Sounda

Hey Sir SOB is there a comparison here between ANG and NMS? ANG invented a new welding system that could weld 12kgs per hour at 90% accuracy compared to 50% accuracy and 2kgs per hour by a skilled tradesman? Weld was above the sea level though! 

I note by comparison that ANG is at $3.76 today. I know it's not kocha to post about another share on the NMS thread but I thought the comparison was worthy of discussion particularly as ANG has been built around acquisitions and the growth pattern appears similar to NMS. 

Just for interest sakes ANG was $0.65 last December.


----------



## son of baglimit

sorry sounda - dont know them, never looked at them, dont have time anyway.

too busy soaking up the possibilities coming tomorrow with the halt lifted.


----------



## Sounda

Hey Baggy it's Austin egineering. As you know I'm a big NMS fan but I think that looking at something like ANG does us no harm. It's without a doubt that you are a big NMS fan, as am I, nonetheless, think that a company like ANG (and I'm not a holder in ANG) provides a preview into the future of NMS - in some ways. 
Interested in your thoughts!!


----------



## woywoy

alba said:


> Woywoy.  I still do not see the reason for a trading halt for a Placement.  Surely all the ts are crossed and i s dotted first.  Might there be something else?




Alba, 

It is not normal for a company to be trading while they are organising a capital raising.  

We know they are organising a placement, even though they haven't announced that, but you don't have to be Einstein to work out that is what they are doing.  The fact is, we don't know how much, and we don't know if there is anything else attached, we don't know who is getting the placement and we don't know if shareholders will have a chance to participate.  

If the company was trading when the market was not fully informed of these activities, then I have a strong feeling they would be in breach of listing rules, and hence the trading halt.  

It is most unfortunate that news of this was apparent prior to it being announced, as it gave the big boys a chance to drive the price down and force the placement price below a dollar, but if we plebs get the chance to participate, that won't be a bad thing!!


----------



## grace

Any ideas why NMS would have gone into suspension when I thought they were to come out of trading halt today after the capital raising?


----------



## blues

Maybe taking longer than expected to organise capital raising. Can only be in a trading halt for 2 days so they then become suspended. Nothing sinister in it.

Cheers


----------



## son of baglimit

suspensions after halts for raisings are standard practice for lange.

see previous ann's when raisings occur.

cupla days to go youd think.


----------



## Plasmapark

It'll be interesting to see what the rights issue will pan out at.
From memory, the last one was 60c....seriously doubt this one will be less than $1.00.
Probably the same old 1 for 20 as well.  
Oh well....it all adds up.....


----------



## son of baglimit

plasma - the news is its 90c or 95c in a purchase plan - a fixed amount to buy as long as u r a holder.

watch them fly once they begin trading, wanting to get on, then average down at the plan price.


----------



## reg9400

Last time we went into a trading halt followed by a suspension from trading we came out the other end with 2 new aquisitions and the 60c Non-renounceable rights issue. 

Do you think that Lange can top that?

What company will be next, one about the same size as the previous aquisitions or maybe one of equal size to Neptune.


----------



## SophieSweet

Waiting, waiting, waiting!

I hope shareholders don't get a go at buying, so we can just get on with things. Wouldn't the SP get going sooner if only the instos bought, without waiting for shareholders to take up offers?? I'd say Lange would be champing at the bit to get moving onto the next step in his plan. I wonder whether MRM is still an option, I bet it is!

Hi Sounda, i'm well, hope you are to! 

Does anyone know which stockbroking firms will give a margin loan against NMS or NMSO. I actually only have NMSO, but I could convert some to FP's from money loaned, couldn't I ?


----------



## shaunm

If MRM were an option would they not also be under trading halt?

Having only become a shareholder in May I have not experienced this type of scenario. Can someone outline the for & against arguement for insto's only versus ordinary shareholder having access?
Thanks


----------



## son of baglimit

shaun - from my understanding, lange goes to, and prefers the instos, as it is a quick reliable method for him to raise significant & adequate levels of cash at relatively short notice, without (as sophie points out) waiting for shareholders to get the paperwork, time to decide, and return the paperwork with payment for processing, then issuing of all those separate small parcels of shares.
the instos who got involved at 20c, then 60c, now the 90/95c offer have probably fallen over themselves to get hold of more neppy scrip, especially if lange has done another update for them. and when he delivers (i did say when) they will again come calling next time he wants cash to expand neppy.

the rest of us can just sit back and enjoy the ride......with or without any rights issue or SPP......if there is one it'll be just a token gesture.


----------



## woywoy

reg9400 said:


> Last time we went into a trading halt followed by a suspension from trading we came out the other end with 2 new aquisitions and the 60c Non-renounceable rights issue.
> 
> Do you think that Lange can top that?
> 
> What company will be next, one about the same size as the previous aquisitions or maybe one of equal size to Neptune.





He has already announced two acquisitions.  Sea Struct and Ross Deeptech.  

This capital raising is to pay for those and, I would assume,  the 3 ROV's they  said they are ordering in the AGM presentation.


----------



## reg9400

I agree with Sir Baggy, it is more cost effective to talk to 1 person to get 
$1mil than it is to talk to 1 mil people to get $1. Shareholders like us get plenty of opportunities to top up at reasonable prices when the big guys drag the SP down.

looking for a nice surprise for Xmas.


----------



## dutchie

Seems to have come out of suspension with no announcements.

Cheers

Dutchie

PS Are all bids/offers cancelled (with a clean slate) when a stock comes out of suspension??


----------



## Santoro

dutchie said:


> Seems to have come out of suspension with no announcements.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dutchie
> 
> PS Are all bids/offers cancelled (with a clean slate) when a stock comes out of suspension??




Dutchie if you try put one up, doubt it'll accept it, will probably say that the stock is currently suspended


----------



## reg9400

woywoy  I know the raising was to pay for the 2 previous pruchaes, but there is enough left to buy a smaller diving company, to increase the manpower required.

Maybe a rights issue to raise $24 mil to buy 3 ROVs


----------



## dutchie

Now suspended again.

This morning it had a status of normal and some bids/offers were placed.
(Comsec).
 All the NMSO have been wiped??

????


----------



## budgie

Right.... with all this excitement surrounding Neppy i think it would be prudent of all us to just take a step back and analyse the risks that the Neptune Business (and its share price) may possibly face. I've listed the top five risks in order of importance that i believe could potentially stall/disrupt the neptune juggernaut.. 

ALL COMMENTS ARE WELCOME...

1. The integration of all the acquisitions:

This seems to be under control at the moment as Langey has treated each individual business as just that - an individual business, and has not pushed to hard for uniformity across the board.. I firmly believe this is the number one risk for Neptune and the one most critical to its success. The proof of successful integration will be in the profit of each of the individual companies. If they keep growing then we can safely say that Lange has integrated them well.

2. US Recession:

IF the Us should fall into a recession it will affect everyone (and we can't say it won't because it will...) The P/E ratios that companies are now trading on will be lower if there is a recession and this could possibly hurt neppys share price. Also, a US recession could affect the Neptune business as a whole.

3. Management:

Currently i couldn't think of anyone better to be leading this company than Mr. lange. After he has had 20 years with the worlds leading oil services company Schlumberger. Imagine all those contacts...... If we were to lose Lange i think there would be a significant dent in the future of Neppy. But I'm hoping he ain't going to leave anytime soon. Also, the management of the individual companies have all been retained for a three year minimum which is an excellent move, may have cost a bit more with the acquisitions but it'll be worth it in the long run....

4. NEPSYS Technology:

This is basically the main reason i invested in this stock. This is a HUGE advantage that Neptune has over competitors, but how long do patents last for. I don't know the answer so if someone could tell me it would be much appreciated.

5. Lack of staff:

Without the correct staff in place (eg. the divers) Neptune can't increase its work load and therefore can't increase profits. I like Langes idea of poaching University students at 2nd and 3rd year level and grooming them to be part of the Neptune system..

JUST AN EXTRA COMMENT:

Until Neptune posts a profit many investors will not touch this stock.. So here's hoping for Profit of around 8 cents per share for 2008. On a P/E of 19 which i believe Neptune should be trading on that should hopefully give us a price of around $1.52 leading up to May/June 2008...

This is not financial advice - Just My Thoughts


----------



## son of baglimit

good post budgie

1. youve answered your own question, describing how lange allows each business to continue as is, and obviously coming together when required.
also remember he's divided the businesses into 3 divisions - and from the latest broadcast for comsec each are achieving hgh margins.

2. from my understanding, one sector not afraid of recession is OIL. the big oilers have massive committments, going ahead many years, with plenty of spare cash to play with, so i dont really see a US recession having much impact at all on O&G services. this is a big reason i jumped on - recession proof.

3. in the lap of the 'gods of underwater welding' lol - cant do anything about it, so dont worry about it.

4. not exactly sure myself, i think its less than 10 years, but i think the aim is that by then, NMS are a household name like the other 'epic contractors' and so getting their fair share of the mountains of work.

5. again, cant control it, so dont worry about it. from all reports the staff are all very pleased with their lot, no doubt including the staff options etc.

the extra comment - you are totally correct.

it would be great to hear the level of support for this placement - the 20c one was undersubscribed (and poor old MBL as sub-underwriter HAD to take the lot - gee they must regret that lol)
the 60c one was heavily over-subscribed (plenty of good patersons clients didnt get a sniff), and i suspect this 95c placement will also be heavily over-subscribed.
if this proves to be correct (and especially if made public), that price target you mention will possibly be reached on open, with eager folk wanting their small lots, to then qualify for the SPP at 95c


----------



## reg9400

Budgie

1. Cross promotion of services, Strong O&G industry, Savings due to synergies of backoffice functions should be the basis for growth.

2. Oil imo is like death & taxes you can't get away from them.

3. Lange shows committment by his long service at Schlummy. He will be rewarded for continued performance at the helm of neppy. Imo why would he take a world cruise only to get off before the last stop (retirment) and he's only 39.

4. Got on board for the same reasons. I thought patents lasted 11 years. If i owned a diving company and I had no patented technologies I would be knocking on neppies door to secure my future.

5. Need the workforce in place to respond to the orders. Is that someone knocking on the door!

1st Qtr after May/June 2008 should show the effects of langes work and hopefuly an increase in SP well above the your indicator.

compliments on the the post


----------



## misterS

Hi Budgie

1.yes, although Lange says integration has been /is being achieved.

2.Lange actually mentioned US recession as a risk in the Comsec conference, but he did not expand on his remark.  I believe this risk is solely to the anticipated tremendous growth rate of NMS and not to its general operation at whatever size it happens to be if a recession kicks in.

3. Agree Lange is very important, at least until the NMS behemoth is fully realised. 

4.Different patent life in different countries. Don't recall where, but 15 years was mentioned somewhere. Quick Google says standard Aust patents last 20 years - if it is a standard patent.  A decade would be long enough. 

5. Yes, engaging students shows excellent foresight for engineering resources - In diving they are getting companies with divers attached and advertising jobs - Nepsys training, good salary and the loyalty and conditions / tone of NMS empoyment ads look pretty alluring.  Also, snapping up these top-shelf acquisitions who so willingly come on board and with such a growth profile  makes NMS attractive.

6. Yes agree - probably the biggest section of the market does not even have a company on their radar until there are profit numbers to crunch -"great story" only read after a real measure of success available.  We have all been salivating to see what happens then...


----------



## mrgroundwork

will be loading up on some more of these in the coming weeks... bought in just recently at 1.35 and 1.10 so I'm still in the red, but very bullish on it med/long term...

"worley parsons in a wetsuit" - let's hope


----------



## Plasmapark

Crickey Bags...you're rubbish sifters are good.....right on the money.
Now thats what I call a nice start to next year.
Onwards and upwards....


----------



## white_goodman

Plasmapark said:


> Crickey Bags...you're rubbish sifters are good.....right on the money.
> Now thats what I call a nice start to next year.
> Onwards and upwards....




yeh that was a pleasant wake up this morning... so that means we can buy up to 5000 at $0.95 or can we get as much or as little as we want...


----------



## SophieSweet

I only wanted to sell a few NMSO through Etrade and they still had them suspended till now?? Had to ring them to sort it out whilst missing out on buys at around $1 earlier, mongrels!!

On Ross Deeptech and their wind and water power generation, some people don't think it's a solution, see article. What a plonker!!

http://www.smh.com.au/news/environm...ey-mouse-energy/2007/12/14/1197568217651.html

Another article that may interest NMS shareholders is this theory of investing in one stock only, which this following article subscribes to. Food for thought when you have a stock as good as NMS, in my view.

http://www.smh.com.au/news/business...such-a-bad-idea/2007/10/12/1191696177133.html

Good to see the SP moving upward again.


----------



## Plasmapark

Sophie....Plonker is right....in fact, make that a double.
Regards the single stock article??
Thats something I've been doing for some years now.(NMS being my one holding right now)
I also note with some regret, the mention of Fortescue....I had a good sized holding that I VERY unfortunately offloaded last April at $8.00.
Made a killing then however, hindsight can be a very damning thing.   
Such is life.


----------



## white_goodman

Plasmapark said:


> Sophie....Plonker is right....in fact, make that a double.
> Regards the single stock article??
> Thats something I've been doing for some years now.(NMS being my one holding right now)
> I also note with some regret, the mention of Fortescue....I had a good sized holding that I VERY unfortunately offloaded last April at $8.00.
> Made a killing then however, hindsight can be a very damning thing.
> Such is life.




arent u a bit on edge holding only one stock...tho i guess if your research is sufficient then why not


----------



## blossom

Hi Guys
Just been  having a read at the posts in this thread. In fact was very surprised to see there was a whole thread on NMS! I bought in about 5 mths ago at 80c ish, then again last week at 1.04. NMS is a company that I have very high hopes for... I have recently also bought some CBD, and BBW for the same reasons, but NMS... theres something in me vapours that tells me it will be a winner. 
I have heard that the offshore wind farms out in the ocean in the North Sea? or Atlantic? are being planned. 
Can anyone tell me if these have anything to do with NMS, or BBW? Will they have any fingers in the big pie?
I cant access any downloads from you guys supplied links on this thread.( Thats cause I have a crappy on-the-way-out computer that freezes up whenever asked to load up with memory). So PLEASE can you guys tell me why you like the stock?
 For me, it was the patented technology, the possibility of coastal/deep sea engineering, and these wind /energy generators, and the rate of aquisition:newbie:


----------



## white_goodman

blossom said:


> Hi Guys
> Just been  having a read at the posts in this thread. In fact was very surprised to see there was a whole thread on NMS! I bought in about 5 mths ago at 80c ish, then again last week at 1.04. NMS is a company that I have very high hopes for... I have recently also bought some CBD, and BBW for the same reasons, but NMS... theres something in me vapours that tells me it will be a winner.
> I have heard that the offshore wind farms out in the ocean in the North Sea? or Atlantic? are being planned.
> Can anyone tell me if these have anything to do with NMS, or BBW? Will they have any fingers in the big pie?
> I cant access any downloads from you guys supplied links on this thread.( Thats cause I have a crappy on-the-way-out computer that freezes up whenever asked to load up with memory). So PLEASE can you guys tell me why you like the stock?
> For me, it was the patented technology, the possibility of coastal/deep sea engineering, and these wind /energy generators, and the rate of aquisition:newbie:




yeh im mainly in there cause i heard about the patented technology... i can see it going places in the medium term


----------



## Sounda

SophieSweet said:


> I only wanted to sell a few NMSO through Etrade and they still had them suspended till now?? Had to ring them to sort it out whilst missing out on buys at around $1 earlier, mongrels!!
> 
> On Ross Deeptech and their wind and water power generation, some people don't think it's a solution, see article. What a plonker!!
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/news/environm...ey-mouse-energy/2007/12/14/1197568217651.html
> 
> Another article that may interest NMS shareholders is this theory of investing in one stock only, which this following article subscribes to. Food for thought when you have a stock as good as NMS, in my view.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/news/business...such-a-bad-idea/2007/10/12/1191696177133.html
> 
> Good to see the SP moving upward again.




Sophie - timely to drop that link in to the article about holding one stock cause that's where I am at the moment - holding NMS and NMSO. I've been pondering this issue for a while now particularly during the recent sp plummet from $1.35 to $1.00 and then thinking "wow there goes a bit of the portfolio value" I reckon Buffet is right though - diversification is for those who aren't doing the work to keep themselves informed so grab a bit of diversification safety and cross the fingers. Not that I'm a guru, far from it, but I have a quiet confidence in NMS that says "dollar for dollar NMS represents good value imo so why would I not have my dollars invested where I believe the best returns will /should be delivered?"
The research has been the key for me and the invaluable information provided by posters in this forum. Still I could be wrong and this could all go south but atm I just can't see any major threats to the sp or the company.  
Welcome Blossom - best advice I can give is to read the entire thread, follow the links and you should be in a position to make some decision.
Good Luck to All


----------



## Sounda

OH and while I have the time - that was a timely post by budgie. Some good points made in that post and we should keep them in the fore front of our minds I think.
If I could add one further - what's the chances that when NMS does, and that may not be far away, become a "major pain in the ass" that we might get bought out by a bigger player before the full potential of NMS is realised?
Something like only 10% of Chands forecast that HBS loves to attach to his posts? Love the forecast HBS but predators always grab the young ones as they don't often see them coming.


----------



## shaunm

Judging by what happens to the SP of take over targets, a rival bid for NMS could prove financially beneficial for holders.


----------



## son of baglimit

Sounda said:


> what's the chances that when NMS does, and that may not be far away, become a "major pain in the ass" that we might get bought out by a bigger player before the full potential of NMS is realised?
> 
> Love the forecast HBS but predators always grab the young ones as they don't often see them coming.





some of the posters here, and others, have mulled over this possibility.

the conclusion...........dont buy NMS thinking it will be a takeover target.
that guy Lange, who is in charge, has a suitably substantial ego, loves being 'da main man' and knows where HE wants to take neppy, and is not gonna let schlumbugga or any like groups take away that dream.

besides, it would have to be one HELL OF A PREMIUM.


----------



## DionM

Interesting in the details of the SPP, it notes there are only 4909 shareholders at present.  That's a fairly small number of shareholders, don't you think?

Anyway, I like it.  Now to free up some cash to buy up some more NMS   Pity it will take my average buy-in price up, but oh well.


----------



## son of baglimit

one thing that caught my eye from the whole presentation...............

pg 35 - top right corner - picture called ''subsea completion'' - suggesting the future evolution of subsea O&G sees all infrastructure based underwater.

not a concept id considered previously - but clearly one lange is either considering himself, or the more likely, is being told is the future and to prepare for it.

very many big happy days ahead.


----------



## son of baglimit

i could not believe yesterdays news didnt make any of the major newspapers - but goes to show how insignificant NMS still are......but they going in the right direction, and strongly, so one day...............

in the meantime, more good news for the O&G services sector.........

http://www.rigzone.com/news/article.asp?a_id=54051

Eye-Popping Chevron '08 Capex Signals Bullish Outlook      
  by  Isabel Ordonez      Dow Jones Newswires      Friday, December 14, 2007  


HOUSTON Dec 14, 2007 (Dow Jones Newswires)
While all the oil majors have been raising their capital budgets in recent years, the most dramatic mover has been Chevron Corp. (CVX), which spent $8.3 billion in 2004.

The California company last week announced it would spend $22.9 billion next year, up 15% from this year's level. 

The increase, company officials note, reflects that Chevron has hit the spending phase of a multi-year campaign to build capacity. Chevron now has about 30 projects of $1 billion or more under development, whereas five years ago it had fewer than 10 that size. In 2008, Chevron expects major new production to come on line from the Gulf of Mexico, Nigeria and Kazakhstan that will enable the company to average 3% long-term annual production growth. 
But Chevron's spending ramp-up - a more extreme version of an industry-wide trend - also is a sign of the company's comparatively bullish outlook for commodity prices, analysts said. That philosophy marks an extension of the outlook that led Chevron to spend $17.5 billion to acquire Unocal Corp. in 2005, when energy prices were above historic norms - but below today's levels. 

While declining to disclose Chevron's long-term price assumptions, Chevron Chief Economist Edgard Habib expressed confidence in the second-largest U.S. oil company's ability to fund a 2008 capital budget that he concedes is "hefty." "I can tell you Chevron is confident of its ability to exercise this budget," Habib said Wednesday on the sidelines of a Houston energy conference. "There is a lot of confidence behind it." 

Although energy companies are flush with cash amid a multi-year energy boom, cost-inflation has emerged as a major factor in the industry-wide push to add capacity. Expenses have skyrocketed on strong demand for the steel, equipment and laborers needed for the fields. Costs to produce oil and gas are up 67% since 2000, and 30% in the past year alone, according to consultant Cambridge Energy Research Associates. 

Chevron's decision to keep its foot on the spending accelerator implies a lofty outlook for prices, analysts said. It is also a further sign of Big Oil's gradual tilt towards an emphasis on production growth, after a long era that preached capital discipline above all else. 

"They think they can make up for increasing costs once they have the production going," said Daniel Katzenberg, an analyst at Oppenheimer & Co. 

Shifting Continuum On Growth Vs Capital Discipline 

Some analysts have expressed skepticism in the past about Chevron's long-term volume growth forecasts amid some delays to major projects in recent years. But the market essentially endorsed Chevron's capital spending announcement, bidding up shares in tandem with most oil stocks after the news was announced last Thursday. Credit Suisse, which has rolled its eyes at some prior growth forecasts by the company as it has boosted spending, characterized the budget as realistic. 

"Chevron is pushing to make sure it can deliver upstream volume growth, and has decided to spend to make sure it happens," Credit Suisse analyst Mark Flannery said in a research note. "The previous level of spending was starting to look inadequate, as it is at many other upstream companies." 

Chevron's aggressive spending is principally aimed at improving its production growth rate. Chevron's production for 2007 is expected to be flat or slightly down from the 2006 level, but Philip Weiss, an energy analyst at Argus Research in New York, said 2008 will mark a turning point for Chevron. 

"We forecast that its production should start to meaningfully increase - approximately 6% year-over-year - allowing it to achieve its longer-term production growth target of more than 3%, even after lackluster growth in 2006 and 2007," Weiss wrote in a recent note to clients. 

After more than three years of ever-stronger commodity prices, most leading energy companies are in healthy financial condition. In Chevron's case, the energy boom has translated into a debt-to-capital ratio of just 13% at the end of the third quarter, and its continued hold of a double-A credit rating - the second-best level - with major ratings agencies. 

But Chevron, like its peers, faces persistent challenges with keeping major projects on schedule. In October, the company said its Tahiti oil field in the Gulf of Mexico would begin production by the third quarter of 2009, a 12-month delay from its original start date. Chevron has said the project will cost more due to the delay but hasn't said by how much, a company spokesman said. 

Even though Chevron is smaller than Exxon Mobil Corp. (XOM) and BP PLC (BP), its 2008 capital budget of $22.9 billion is well above the level of either of those companies in recent years. The $22.9 billion budget also dwarfs that of U.S. No. 3 oil company ConocoPhillips (COP), which last week announced a 2008 capital program of $15.3 billion, a 13% increase from the 2007 level. In February, Royal Dutch Shell (RDSB) said it would spend $22 billion-$23 billion in 2007 compared with $21 billion in 2006. 

To help manage its growth, Chevron recently reorganized its senior management structure, tapping John Watson as the new executive vice president of strategy and planning. Watson's duties will include overseeing the execution of major capital projects. Watson, who will report directly to Chief Executive David O'Reilly, is to start at the position in January. 

"The move was designed to enhance relationships and project stewardship," said Chevron spokesman Don Campbell. "But it also reflected the growth of the company over the past 15 years."


----------



## SophieSweet

Re - a NMS margin loan. I found only one company so far that does borrow for NMS, "leveraged equities". They will loan you 10k for 5k worth of NMS shares, so 50% or however it's explained. You can't use NMSO as security, reason being that they aren't liquid enough to be sold in the event they have to be. I was prepared to put up 300%, as i hold long term and them holding them or me, made no difference, but as i said it was the "liquidity" of NMSO that was the problem. Understandable i suppose. So I suppose best to convert a few, then borrow. 

The international subprime problems look like they could still muck with the markets bigtime. As well as the potential for a chinese crash and then there could be something out of the blue happen. Point being that there may be some good opportunities to top up on NMS when and if one of these problems happen. Otherwise sit back and ride the wave!!:

A search on google for news on NMS yields more results now than before, three yesterday. eg-http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en-story/1/59456/Neptune-raises-61m-Sea-Struct-acquisition-on-track-

An interesting and good point was made on HC re vessel purchases, are they just for lugging the ROVs around, or are they large enough for construction jobs?? 

Do NMS have a limit on what funds are raised?? Would I be right in assumimg the instos will only be picking up the scraps after the shareholders get their 5k worth?? I would think alot of holders will go for this 5k. 2000 holders taking up 5k each =9.5million! I doubt the instos will get anywhere near as much as they want. Is that good? If there is only 4900 shareholders, it's interesting to note 1100 trades yesterday then!

Blossom- welcome! Listen to the boardroom radio presentations on NMS, valuable info. Also there has been some excellent detailed articles by major newsapers and magazines, all of which have been link in this thread, most still available, unless subscribe only.



there yah go!


----------



## son of baglimit

at least the industry insiders will read about it, as the financial press have ignored it totally.

http://www.petroleumnews.net//storyview.asp?storyid=123037&sectionsource=f21210

Neptune moves to close Ross, Sea-Struct takeovers  

Monday, December 17, 2007

SUBSEA engineering services specialist Neptune Marine Services is moving to complete its eighth acquisition of another specialist, mving to raise $84 million to fund takeovers of the UK's Ross Deeptech Inititatives and Western Australia's Sea-Struct. 

Neptune has already rasied $61 million through issuing shares to institutional and sophisticated investors, and is now offering existing shareholders up to $5000 worth of new shares each in a shareholder purchase plan that could raise up to $23 million.

Meanwhile, Neptune has denied a media report suggesting its proposed acquisition of Fremantle-based Sea-Struct was unlikely to proceed. 

Neptune pointed to an article in the West Australian newspaper on Thursday December 13 that said the acquisition may not proceed.

While the company said the report was incorrect, but it did concede that the settlement of the $17 million takeover would be delayed due to completing the legal diligence. 

"Neptune wishes to clarify that the proposed acquisition of Sea-Struct, announced on October 1 remains on track," it said. 

"The delay is purely legal and has not diluted the enthusiasm of the vendors of Sea-Struct to conclude the acquisition as soon as it is legally possible."

In the meantime, Neptune said it has continued to partner with Sea-Struct on several projects, having recently worked together on the Pohokura project and currently on the Kupe Project, both of which are in New Zealand. 

"Together the businesses are also tendering on several projects in Australia and South East Asia," Neptune said. 

"Sea-Struct's order book and commercial operations remain robust."

Once completed, this would be Neptune's seventh takeover in 20 months.

The Ross Deeptech Inititatives deal would be its eighth. Ross Deeptech manufactures specialist subsea and offshore oil and gas equipment. 

It also provides support services for production, drilling, diving, construction and intervention projects in deepwater areas including the west of Shetland, Norway, Gulf of Mexico, West Africa, Canada, Egypt and Australia. 

The company has a team of 95 staff operating in four locations throughout the UK.

Sea-Struct manufactures, supplies and installs pipeline and cable stabilisation protection and erosion control products for the subsea oil and gas sector and the broader marine services market.

Headquartered in Perth, Neptune currently has 350 staff, but is expected to soon add another 125 people. 

The company has three divisions - Diving Services, Marine, and Engineering Services & Remote Systems - and an emerging global presence with operations in Australia, the US and soon Asia and the North Sea.


----------



## shaunm

Hey wasn't it great to see Neptune not get caught up in the crazy "fire sale" today!:evilburn::couch


----------



## son of baglimit

shaun lad, this will become, paraphrasing paul keating, the recession NMS holders had to have.

as the market shakes out the non-performing promises of the resources sector, and the low gain, average yield of most industrials, we shall find neppy is the shining light, with followers coming from everywhere to be part of it.

O&G services is a growth sector - the budgets of the O&G majors are set, they are bulging with cash to continue to do what they do best - find oil & sell it. its going to get harder & more expensive to do so, but they know that, and have budgetted accordingly.

and who helps them do that then...............??


----------



## Plasmapark

Just one other thing....you're gonna need a cast iron will not to bale out when things start getting tough.
And believe me, they are going to get a lot tougher than right now.


----------



## blues

Someone asked recently how long do patents last. When I spoke to the company this morning I asked this question. In Australia and the US where they currently have patents approved they last 20 years from the date of application.   The company said based on that the current approved patents dont expire until 2025. Sorry got excited and forgot to ask about the european patent.

Cheers.


----------



## shaunm

Plasmapark said:


> Just one other thing....you're gonna need a cast iron will not to bale out when things start getting tough.
> And believe me, they are going to get a lot tougher than right now.




Plasmapark why do you believe things are going to get worse? Do you have research to back it up?
I am starting to see some stocks pick up a little from the morning lows so it looks like there are plenty of buyers out ther who are going to play a major role in slowing this fall down.


----------



## son of baglimit

hey guys, theres plenty of other forums for economic discussion - dont poison this precious thread lol


----------



## Plasmapark

Huh????   Research to back it up????
Well no....I thought it would have been quite obvious to anyone thats been paying attention.
Sorry Bags....you're right of course. (as usual...)
I promise never to poison this precious thread ever again....


----------



## SophieSweet

86 trades at 10.40am, but only 132,000 shares traded. Would the instos have another way to get their fill of shares?? It's just hard to believe the huge amount of trades, compared to the actual volume, is it actually all individuals? I would like to know how many extra shareholders are listed above the 4900 as at 2jan08. The amount of trades last friday was 1109. Will we end up with a much larger raising than anticipated, due to instos somehow buying huge amounts of small parcels to then get 5k for each one. Is that possible???? Then more dilution!!!


----------



## son of baglimit

whats this talk of dilution ?

every company lange brings in to the neppy family is earnings accretitive day 1 -the only purchases not directly contributing to earnings will be the ROV's and any vessels they buy - but we all know they will only be creating more earnings with them anyway. dont fuss about dilution - in this circumstance, it stands for more folk having as much fun as we are.

bring it on CL.


----------



## SophieSweet

I'm sure it will all pan out well for the future, but is there something going on with the amount of small trades happening. Or is it just great "word of mouth", as the amount of small trades seems incredibly excessive.


----------



## reg9400

Considering we have so many insto on the books now maybe their staff are following the lead of their employers. Inter-office memos are a wonderful thing.


----------



## SophieSweet

Actually REG4000 that's a pretty good point, there is 350+ staff, plus the ones coming onboard and then all their friends and relatives. I bet they would be getting the heads up on what to do. I'm nearly "locked and loaded" for a margin loan, and then I will try and conjure more ways to get more. Maybe sell my .....!!haha


----------



## reg9400

Going to take my $5,000 SPP and buy another 10,000 shares at a price yet to be determined.

Maybe I should buy $500 parcels for all of my split personalities then we will qualify..what are you talking about....shutup and let him finish......will you all be quiet....who died and put you in charge.

Sorry about that, in future I will try and keep them off this forum


----------



## reg9400

Below is an extract from a Wise-Owl Report:

"Mining and engineering services
We all know that the commodities boom has delivered some impressive share price gains to our mining companies. The good news is the spoils from booming commodity prices are spilling over to the industries that offer services or support to them.
What makes these support companies particularly exciting is that they are not directly exposed to minor falls in commodity prices, yet can share in the upside of rising commodity prices. If commodity prices were to fall from here, it would immediately impact most miners through lower profits and lower share prices. However, as long as these mines keep operational, the companies who service mining operations will enjoy business as usual.
Wise-owl.com picks in the Mining and Engineering Services Sector:

Austin Engineering (ANG) fabricates many of the components used in mining machinery and also offers maintenance services for heavy machines. Austin is in a stronger position than many of its competitors as it uses robotic welding methods that reduce its exposure to blue collar labour shortages.

Neptune Marine Services (NMS) has a unique technology for underwater welding which achieves bonds that are much stronger than competing methods. This welding technology is becoming increasingly adopted in the offshore oil and gas sector."

always good to see neppy in analyst reports.


----------



## son of baglimit

SophieSweet said:


> I'm sure it will all pan out well for the future, but is there something going on with the amount of small trades happening. Or is it just great "word of mouth", as the amount of small trades seems incredibly excessive.




a learned colleague advises that many orders are coming thru together in parcels from brokers, suggesting these brokers are getting their clients involved. could be one doozie of an SPP.


----------



## dimitrosp

Its my first post. Ive been in the market and holding NMS atm. But NMS has got to be one of the top stocks for 2008. Would any agree? And if not share your input.


----------



## budgie

Dimitrosp,, sorry mate but that's a bit of a silly question to be asking on this thread... Surely you can tell the amount of support Neppy has by the posts being made, and if we are correct in our predictions and hopees of neppy and its strategy moving forward, then we should hopefully be in for a good year/s...


----------



## austek

Bit harsh there budgie, selecting top buys for 2008 is high on my priority list right at this moment.

Not a fundie, just cruise chart trends, and was once a passionate skin diver for many, many years so the attraction to a special underwater welding technique interests me.  In fact when I get the chance I will be talking to some deep sea diver/welder buddies I dived with all those years ago to get the exact story.

Other than that bit of useless information, NMS is first on my list for 2008, together with MGX.  But I am fully out now with super and private accounts until the market decides whether to plunge to the August lows or not.

Even NMS will find it difficult to swim against the tide of the market shoiuld that happen.


----------



## budgie

Wouldn't say it's its harsh mate, just the facts plain and simple, there's never really too much negative sentiment on most of the individual stock forums which can be a bit misleading sometimes, especially for newbies to the market... NMS is one of the better threads going round.. I've already posted my thoughts on neppy good and bad last week some time.. 

Welcome abpoard the Neppy train Dimitrosp......


----------



## Plasmapark

Gee....seems the gloss maybe coming off somewhat.
46 wanting 1/2 a mil Vs 74 selling almost 1.3 mil.
I also note most of those small p*ssant trades seem to have evaporated and, some larger parcels taken their place.
Maybe the sellers need some funds for the holiday break.....


----------



## Jarrah Tree

Exaclty right Plasmapark. I scratched up another 10k and had an order in at $1.05. Was out all day and when i logged on in the evening, couldn't believe she got to 1.055. Missed it by that much! I am confident to pick them up on Monday. 
I've enjoyed reading all of your posts and have learned one or two things along the way, so ladies and gentleman (and you to sounda) have a great Christmas and a safe new year. 

Go Neppy!


----------



## SophieSweet

Last night on the "national geographic" channnel on foxtel, was a great couple of shows on pipelines. One was "Super pipelines", which showed the installation of a gas pipeline, from Denmark to the UK. There was alot of technology on display, possibly equipment that NMS may have their eyes on, for future projects. Of particular interest was the hyperbaric weld that was required to connect the huge pipeline to the platform, all previous pipe was welded and tested by ultrasound onboard the pipelaying ship. It appeared obvious the NMS weld would be alot cheaper than the huge chamber lowered and attached to the pipeline. Also they showed ROVs in action, clearing up a nuisance shipwreck in the pipelines path. The dexterity of the ROV was brilliant, carefully collecting artifacts from the bottom of the ocean. I could just see the potential for a ROV to be welding a pipe in very deep water. The second show featured was "Deepsea Pipelines" and it was focused off the continetal shelf, in the GOM. Apparently all the current infrasture is in shallow water, but there is a huge amount of untapped areas off the shelf. The oil they were looking for was 5miles down and there is new technology to allow it to be tapped. I thought they were excellent documentaries. I think whatever money Lange has leftover from the raising there is plenty he could buy, if they intend on being a fully end to end service and worldwide. I would think he has a huge shopping list, and maybe a pipelaying ship is on it??!?! I'll be looking for it when it is repeated on Foxtel, I thought it was that good.


----------



## son of baglimit

ok sophie - a job for ya - catch it all on tape, convert it and put it on ASF - achievable i assume lol.

good to see you didnt spend xmas day watching things like that.


----------



## son of baglimit

son of baglimit said:


> http://www.rigzone.com/news/article.asp?a_id=53773
> 
> Oil Industry Applauds Decision to Extend North Sea Tax Breaks
> The Independent - London      Friday, December 07, 2007
> 
> 
> The Treasury has agreed to extend tax breaks for the decommissioning of oil fields in the North Sea in a move that it hopes will prolong the life of drilling in the area.
> *****************
> 
> This is great news for those small oil companies operating in the north sea that are prepared to use new technology, like nepsys, to milk every last drop from these depleted fields. It encourages them to utilise the existing infrastructure, and where necessary, repair it using nepsys, as well as other services NMS provide. Listen to Langes presentations on brr.com.au for these same reasons.





and an example of such a sale, due to diminished value of the field to the BIG oil company.....

http://www.rigzone.com/news/article.asp?a_id=54391

Shell, ExxonMobil Sell North Sea Fields to Fairfield, Mitsubishi      
  AFX News Limited      Monday, December 24, 2007  


Royal Dutch Shell PLC and ExxonMobil Corp unit Esso Exploration and Production UK Ltd have agreed to sell the Dunlin gas fields in the North Sea to Mitsubishi Corp and Fairfield Energy, Shell said in a statement. 

Under the agreement, Fairfield will take a 70 pct stake in the project and will become the operator, while Mitsubishi will get the remaining 30 pct. 

The agreement is subject to certain conditions, including government   consent. Shell expects to transfer the operator role to Fairfield early next year. Financial terms of the transaction were not disclosed. 

The Dunlin cluster, comprising Dunlin, Dunlin South West, Osprey and Merlin fields, is located 195 kilometres north-east of Lerwick in the Shetland Islands. It is producing about 8,000 barrels of oil equivalent per day. In 2006, Shell pumped around 360,000 boepd in the UK


----------



## son of baglimit

anyone know WHO neppy did the work for in india ??
this is certainly right up their alley.

http://www.rigzone.com/news/article.asp?a_id=54397

India ONGC to Spend U.S. $645 Million on Mumbai Offshore Pipelines      
  by  Gurdeep Singh      Dow Jones Newswires      Monday, December 24, 2007  


NEW DELHI, Dec 24, 2007 (Dow Jones Newswires)
India's state-run explorer Oil and Natural Gas Corp. (500312.BY) plans to spend 25.5 billion rupees ($645 million) in the next three years to strengthen the oil and gas pipeline network at its western offshore Mumbai fields, it said.

The company plans to revamp the pipeline network as it expects implementation of a development project will increase the production life of its Mumbai offshore fields to 2030.

The ONGC board also approved a capital expenditure of $35.9 million for the third phase of development of its PY-3 oil and gas field in the eastern offshore Cauvery basin.

ONGC holds 40% stake in the field while Hindustan Oil Exploration Co. (500186.BY) owns 21%, Tata Petrodyne 21% and Hardy Exploration & Production 18%.

The development is expected to enhance the recovery of hydrocarbons from the field, according to a company statement posted on its Web site after a board meeting late Saturday.


----------



## SophieSweet

aye aye captain... anything else?? :

You would have loved it, don't you worry. I was glued to the screen, then watched reruns of my favourite tv shows from the 70's, lovely!

I wonder whether the 3 GOM jobs mentioned in the 14nov07 COMSEC talkfest will make the next quarterly?? Probably not. And will we start to see figures to inspire more people to get onboard. The acquisitions surely wouldn't be earning less than before, but will they be pulling in figures finally to get the SP going. Will BP do something? Could NMS handle a service agreement, staffwise, or would we have to wait awhile till they have enough qualified personel to handle what BP wants. Or would NMS just get one off jobs?? Will the Euro Patent happen shortly?? Will the capital raising see the price drop to 95c or below?? And finally, are we on the brink of a huge recession and how will NMS handle it?? Come on Son of Baglimit, give us your  thoughts???

One more point! i wouldn't be suprised to see the share registry go from 4909, to over 7000 with this raising. Which should see some interesting trading in the near future. NMS certainly will be alot more liquid, but not NMSO.


----------



## son of baglimit

SophieSweet said:


> I wonder whether the 3 GOM jobs mentioned in the 14nov07 COMSEC talkfest will make the next quarterly?? Probably not. And will we start to see figures to inspire more people to get onboard. The acquisitions surely wouldn't be earning less than before, but will they be pulling in figures finally to get the SP going. Will BP do something? Could NMS handle a service agreement, staffwise, or would we have to wait awhile till they have enough qualified personel to handle what BP wants. Or would NMS just get one off jobs?? Will the Euro Patent happen shortly?? Will the capital raising see the price drop to 95c or below?? And finally, are we on the brink of a huge recession and how will NMS handle it?? Come on Son of Baglimit, give us your  thoughts???




so many questions, so much so much thought.

ok my thoughts.....

3 gom's - same answer.
inspire more people - the recent trades ($500's to qualify for spp) and the oversubscribed placement (and new large holders) are proof enough.
acquisitions earning less than before - the comsec talkfest answers that.
BP - locked and loaded....you decipher it.
personnel - each acquisition brings in a new team - will wait and see.
one off jobs - probably, but long term jobs will follow......theres enough work coming from apache on the NWS right now id guess
euro patent - within 2 months for sure....lange had 3 months from 13/11 to confirm the wording was correct.
below 95c - im laughing to hard to answer that....for greedy reasons i wish, but i doubt it.
huge recession - no.
medium recession - yes....and it will be the making of neppy. 
OIL will still flow at $70-$100 a barrel, BIG OIL have rubber stamped their spending to find it, drill it, pipe it and sell it for the next 5 years. 
while other sectors struggle thru a recession, credit/debt squeeze, O&G services will continue to make huge profits, and stand out like beacons.


----------



## SophieSweet

son of baglimit said:


> huge recession - no.
> medium recession - yes....and it will be the making of neppy.
> OIL will still flow at $70-$100 a barrel, BIG OIL have rubber stamped their spending to find it, drill it, pipe it and sell it for the next 5 years.
> while other sectors struggle thru a recession, credit/debt squeeze, O&G services will continue to make huge profits, and stand out like beacons.





Alright you backed up your answer with some reasoning, and it sounds logical. But what was  Lange referring to then, when he mentioned USA issues/problems, in the 13nov07 comsec conference?? I also remember the points made awhile ago that during the tech crash, some companies boomed, as people looked for places to park their $$$$, and apparently a company like NMS could do well in apparent bad times. Don't get me wrong, I want them to go gangbusters and I am certainly buying a substantial load more soon, but it's good to know as much as possible, hence my question. perhaps others have thoughts on this to??


----------



## blossom

Hey everyone... whats the latest announcement to the ASX about?
 Directors change of interest...  Ross Kennan buying 37,000 of NMS shares. $42,866.40 That seems to be about $1.15 a share.

Is this a good thing? a bad thing? or just a thing?Thought that they were going to be offered at 95 cents soon?


----------



## Baussie

blossom said:


> Hey everyone... whats the latest announcement to the ASX about?
> Directors change of interest...  Ross Kennan buying 37,000 of NMS shares. $42,866.40 That seems to be about $1.15 a share.
> 
> Is this a good thing? a bad thing? or just a thing?Thought that they were going to be offered at 95 cents soon?




He's taken a position, and no doubt is going to subscribe to the maximum SPP to increase that position. Shows confidence in where this is going long term.

No doubt this SPP is going to be heavily subscribed, so many small trades since the announcement. NMS will no doubt be going into 2008 with a full wallet to continue making their $ work for them(us).


----------



## grace

Just a question on this SPP.  If you own shares separately in eg individual, company, SMSF, I guess you get an entitlement of $5000 in each (is that right?).  What is the minimum number of shares in each one one needs to own to take up the SPP offer of $5000 per application?  I just found "all eligible shareholders at record date".....what is the definition of eligible?  Thankyou in advance!


----------



## son of baglimit

grace - no minimum has ever been mentioned, so the assumption is it is 1 share. and yes, each separate holding is eligible for the $5k worth.

sophie - what lange was referring too - who knows ? - all i know is i dont see any recession/debt crisis/sub prime issues effecting neppy at all - looks like they just go to the market for cash in the interim anyway. also look at a post started by julia today, about a 2007 summary by fnarena. talked about the market plunges this year, which were reversed on certain stocks when realisation hit there was no correlation with the initial cause....ie WOR.


----------



## SophieSweet

Fair enough Son of Baglimit. Re WOR, on the 20th dec a contract announcement was made that they will be running the Pluto project, the 11.2billion one. That is worth around 350million to them. So soon more contracts should be awarded for that, hopefully a little for NMS, considering Agostini's past. 

Also on WOR, a little I read, as of around feb last year they were hiring engineers at the rate of 350 a month, for the previous 18months. No wonder NMS are using the initiative of hiring engineering students. I know they are worldwide, but still, i bet there must be a real shortage of them. I think NMS would be rather an attractive group to join, getting in on the groundfloor.  Also a quick look at the acquisitions of WOR, they dont' seem to stop, and diversifying at a rate of knots. Thankfully NMS have the superduper weld and are branching out where WOR havent yet, like the wind/wave power, ROV's and underwater surveying. Lets hope they continue to add on as many acquisitions as quickly possible and expand globally real quick. 

As for the purchase of shares by the director, it hardly seems noteworthy, 37,000?? Really!! wow! I think they should and could all be doing a lot better than that, considering the apparent air of confidence ooozing at the AGM. 

Also, someone should do an email to correct that listing you mention on HC.


----------



## son of baglimit

SophieSweet said:


> As for the purchase of shares by the director, it hardly seems noteworthy, 37,000?? Really!! wow! I think they should and could all be doing a lot better than that, considering the apparent air of confidence ooozing at the AGM.





http://www.neptunems.com/pdfs/Dealing Rules for Employees and Directors.pdf

dare i say the directors & employees are constantly aware of developments not yet released to the market, and therefore the opportunity to 'trade' must be rare lol.


----------



## SophieSweet

There's always coincidence, ask Martha Stewart?!? Seriously though, I would expect more purchases than that 37,000. i suppose it does say that NMS are a good thing long term then and that's it. Maybe all their wives are loaded to the eyeballs with shares and their kids???? I definitely will be buying alot more than that shortly, and I'm not a director?!?!? Just an NMS tragic, hopefully a rich one, one day??? or homeless.....


----------



## blossom

OK.. so please tell me, have all you guys been issued with your NMS SPP (security purchase offer) forms yet? 
 I cant seem to find any on the mountainous pile on my desk. Do I remember them coming in?  I seem to get SO many SPP offers from other compnies.. that maybe I am confused.



> Re Sophie Sweets- quote   "Just an NMS tragic, hopefully a rich one, one day??? or homeless..... "




What the heck is is about NMS that seems to do that to us. Hope? Longing? Childhood tales of ancient Mariners on the high seas? I got into Neppie 
at 91c, then again at $1.04. 
I _want_ want more... but am running so squeezy on my margin loan... especailly since Neppie doesnt provide equity to reborrow on. Any more rate rises, or market shocks with the rest of my portfolio and we could be eating grass! (I know they are in accumulation/growth phase, but anyone know of a vague timeframe when they look like offering a div?)


----------



## arae

The cut-off for SPP eligibility is January 2 from memory. So the NMS seceretary won't be stuffing the envelopes until after that date. I'd guess we'd have the form in the mail some time next week at the earliest.


----------



## blossom

thanks arae
Having a senior moment me thinks. I shall stop searching and have a drink.
 cheers!


----------



## SophieSweet

blossom said:


> I _want_ want more... but am running so squeezy on my margin loan... especailly since Neppie doesnt provide equity to reborrow on. Any more rate rises, or market shocks with the rest of my portfolio and we could be eating grass! (I know they are in accumulation/growth phase, but anyone know of a vague timeframe when they look like offering a div?)




Leveraged Equities do loan against NMS, see the table on the following link- 
http://www.leveraged.com.au/public/interest/index.asp?sect=len

As for dividends, I think the gains to be made on the SP would far outway the dividends. NMS will be ploughing all spare cash into acquisitions and growth for quite sometime yet, possibly a few years. I think they have to spend up huge on acquiring equipment and employing staff, otherwise they wont be able deliver "the weld of the future" to the likes of BP, Apache, Shell, Ampol, etc And when you consider that a NMS weld is apparently about 50% profit to NMS, as mentioned by Lange, and about 20% the cost of hyperbaric welds(at least), I think it wont take long till they are in the 100's of millions in profits, as long as they have the workforce in place asap. It's no good having the great weld unless you can deliver it when and where it is needed- consistantly. I'm doing my scuba course soon and just bought a Black and Decker welding machine, just in case they get shortstaffed.


----------



## son of baglimit

DIVS????

u r funny blossom.

dont expect any divs during this growth phase, or at least nothing above a token gesture to get the oppies holders to exercise.
every cent is being spent to grow this business into a monolith.....to reach langes aim of being a pain in the @rse.


----------



## robjb5

SophieSweet said:


> Leveraged Equities do loan against NMS, see the table on the following link-
> http://www.leveraged.com.au/public/interest/index.asp?sect=len
> 
> As for dividends, I think the gains to be made on the SP would far outway the dividends. NMS will be ploughing all spare cash into acquisitions and growth for quite sometime yet, possibly a few years. I think they have to spend up huge on acquiring equipment and employing staff, otherwise they wont be able deliver "the weld of the future" to the likes of BP, Apache, Shell, Ampol, etc And when you consider that a NMS weld is apparently about 50% profit to NMS, as mentioned by Lange, and about 20% the cost of hyperbaric welds(at least), I think it wont take long till they are in the 100's of millions in profits, as long as they have the workforce in place asap. It's no good having the great weld unless you can deliver it when and where it is needed- consistantly. I'm doing my scuba course soon and just bought a Black and Decker welding machine, just in case they get shortstaffed.




Remember, there are old divers and there are bold divers but there aint no old bold divers, and always hold your breath on the way up--oh, and keep that arc in tight!!!


----------



## blossom

Ok guys... thanks for all the info... and I will only expect growth then.. no Divvies in my lifetime! ( I should expect growth... lots I hope?)

Just looking at my margin lendings "aproved  stock list" and NMS isnt on there. I do the NAB. Its who I sold my soul to.


----------



## son of baglimit

anyone wanna guess how this affects a company offering a superior service at lower costs ??????

Shell Plans Multi-Pronged Reorganization for 2008      
  by  Benoit Faucon      Dow Jones Newswires      Monday, December 31, 2007  


LONDON, Dec 31, 2007 (Dow Jones Newswires)
Royal Dutch Shell PLC (RDSB.LN) in 2008 is due to finalize elements of a multi-pronged reorganization, paralleling a similar move by its rival BP PLC (BP), as the side effects of sky high oil prices challenge oil majors' profits instead of boosting them.

The changes include outsourcing 3,000 computing staff, cuts to finance positions, reshaping expatriates' packages and a restructuring in its Nigeria ventures, according to announcements and company insiders.

Despite oil prices flirting with $100 a barrel, the majority of oil majors reported year-on-year profit declines for the third quarter.

Anglo-Dutch oil major Shell looked like a rare exception with headline third-quarter net earnings up 16.4%. But the figure concealed a 12.8% drop in profits excluding inventories and one-off items, which analysts consider a better reflection of the company's financial performance.

Oil prices, once a key contributor to the earnings growth at oil majors, are hurting refining margins, driving industry-wide cost inflation but also encouraging governments to seek better terms for their contracts - at the expense of majors.

As a result, some companies are looking at measures to cut headcounts, similar to those undertaken in the 1990s, despite the oil price now trading nearly 10 times higher.

In October, BP unveiled wide-spread restructuring after a series of U.S. operational problems added to the profitability challenge the rest of the industry faces.

Shell has made no such announcement, but with little fanfare, it has taken steps to reduce its group-wide costs by $500 million a year.

A Shell manager - who declined to be named - said that, though a reserves scandal led to top management reshuffle in 2004, it left the lower ranks largely unscathed.

This is about to change. On top of billions of dollars worth of divestments of less profitable assets, it intends to transfer "close to 3,000 positions" of its information technology staff to outsourcing companies, according to a Shell newsletter obtained by "Royaldutchshellplc.com" - a Web site critical of the company.


----------



## SophieSweet

And another thing about that article Son Of the Baglimit, it could be interpreted as more opportunities for NMS, as their service is dramatically cheaper, especially in the current climate of needing to cut costs, in comes NEPSYS to save the day and the HUGE $$$$$$. I think jobs for the boys and so on, don't count, you need the quality job for the best cost, gotta satisfy those pesky shareholders. I bet you didn't think of that?!?!

Actually the major o&g could be beating down the door to get NMS doing welds where required. You'd think that would be a given. As I said in an earlier post, I bet it's having the staff and equipment available, that is the issue.

Luckily I'm locked and loaded with a margin loan, 2008, here we come- yahoo, woohoo and so on.


----------



## shaunm

Hi Sophie,
would it be possible for you to detail the structure and general info on your margin loan? It's something I have thought of but as yet have not delved too far into.


----------



## SophieSweet

shaunm said:


> Hi Sophie,
> would it be possible for you to detail the structure and general info on your margin loan? It's something I have thought of but as yet have not delved too far into.




Shaunm,
I have the margin loan account setup. I have just sold some NMSO, to then convert to NMS. With the margin loan, you have to use NMS as security, they wont take NMSO, as NMSO aren't liquid enough. So if you have NMS already, 1st find a lender that loans against NMS, the one I found does NMS at 50%, so you open an account and then give the lender 50% of what you borrow, in NMS shares. eg- shares valued at $1 each, so you give 50,000 NMS shares as security, which = $50,000. Then you can borrow $100,000 to buy more NMS. The interest is charged, around 10%, is tax deductable, so you effectively get the money for nothing, if you make a profit. Obviously you want to hold for longer than 12months for better tax rates. Each company is individually rated, you have to check with the lender, 1st whether they lend against NMS, as most don't. Then see how much they require as security. And from what I can gather, the share price has to drop quite significantly, for the lender to then sell some of the shares, to regain their dollars, in the event of the company going RS. I used 

http://www.leveraged.com.au/public/interest/index.asp?sect=len

Anyway, it's something like that!?!? Maybe others can explain better or correct parts that i haven't explained well or correctly. Obviously i am no financial adviser. Isn't that right SOB??


----------



## Whitsy

Hi guys. This is my first post.

Been reading this forum for a few months now and finally decided its time to get on board. It will be great to hear from fellow holders and hopefully have some input.

I've been holding NMS for a while now and am really excited about the year ahead. Can't wait to top up on the SPP hopefully later this week !!!

Good trading to all in the NEW YEAR.

GO NMS

Cheers:bier:


----------



## SophieSweet

The following link has many articles relating to the oil and gas services sector.

http://www.bloggingstocks.com/tag/oil services/

All articles indicate a very positive future for that sector, which of course NMS is in. One in particular makes mention of the detiorating infrastructure being a very lucrative proposition.


----------



## reg9400

Can anyone tell why all the small parcel buyers are now selling? I have tried to work out the rationale but it does not make sense to me. Most would have paid more for them than what they are selling them for!


----------



## SophieSweet

245 trades in about 30minutes and only 450,000 shares traded. Obviously really, really clever people looking for a quick buck on the SPP. Suppose they don't have to be on the registry after today to get the 95centers. I think they are wasting their time and effort, pointless.


----------



## shaunm

So I guess that the chances of the share price heading remotely north are slim until after the SPP is fully filled Dayyum.


----------



## shaunm

SophieSweet said:


> Shaunm,
> I have the margin loan account setup. I have just sold some NMSO, to then convert to NMS. With the margin loan, you have to use NMS as security, they wont take NMSO, as NMSO aren't liquid enough. So if you have NMS already, 1st find a lender that loans against NMS, the one I found does NMS at 50%, so you open an account and then give the lender 50% of what you borrow, in NMS shares. eg- shares valued at $1 each, so you give 50,000 NMS shares as security, which = $50,000. Then you can borrow $100,000 to buy more NMS. The interest is charged, around 10%, is tax deductable, so you effectively get the money for nothing, if you make a profit. Obviously you want to hold for longer than 12months for better tax rates. Each company is individually rated, you have to check with the lender, 1st whether they lend against NMS, as most don't. Then see how much they require as security. And from what I can gather, the share price has to drop quite significantly, for the lender to then sell some of the shares, to regain their dollars, in the event of the company going RS. I used
> 
> http://www.leveraged.com.au/public/interest/index.asp?sect=len
> 
> Anyway, it's something like that!?!? Maybe others can explain better or correct parts that i haven't explained well or correctly. Obviously i am no financial adviser. Isn't that right SOB??




Thanks for the info. This is something worth considering for me as NMS is the  stock in my portfolio that I have the greatest faith in.


----------



## Santoro

reg9400 said:


> Can anyone tell why all the small parcel buyers are now selling? I have tried to work out the rationale but it does not make sense to me. Most would have paid more for them than what they are selling them for!




Reg, 
What I did was buy 470 @ 1.10 NMS to reach the $500 dollar minimum that I can trade with etrade, I then immediately sold 460 and kept 10 so I was entitled to the 5000  SPP. I wanted to top up my NMS holding as I only have oppies.


----------



## Santoro

SophieSweet said:


> Shaunm,
> I have the margin loan account setup. I have just sold some NMSO, to then convert to NMS. With the margin loan, you have to use NMS as security, they wont take NMSO, as NMSO aren't liquid enough. So if you have NMS already, 1st find a lender that loans against NMS, the one I found does NMS at 50%, so you open an account and then give the lender 50% of what you borrow, in NMS shares. eg- shares valued at $1 each, so you give 50,000 NMS shares as security, which = $50,000. Then you can borrow $100,000 to buy more NMS. The interest is charged, around 10%, is tax deductable, so you effectively get the money for nothing, if you make a profit. Obviously you want to hold for longer than 12months for better tax rates. Each company is individually rated, you have to check with the lender, 1st whether they lend against NMS, as most don't. Then see how much they require as security. And from what I can gather, the share price has to drop quite significantly, for the lender to then sell some of the shares, to regain their dollars, in the event of the company going RS. I used
> 
> http://www.leveraged.com.au/public/interest/index.asp?sect=len
> 
> Anyway, it's something like that!?!? Maybe others can explain better or correct parts that i haven't explained well or correctly. Obviously i am no financial adviser. Isn't that right SOB??




Sophie,

Is it that if you have 50000 NMS shares that you would be able to leverage a further 25000 NMS. Leverage 50% of your holding. As the majors such as BHP you would be able to leverage up to 75% of your holding?? Sorry folks, probably doesn't belong in this thread.

However looking forward to Neptune bringing in some contracts in the near future to start the upward pressure on the sp.


----------



## JTLP

Santoro said:


> Reg,
> What I did was buy 470 @ 1.10 NMS to reach the $500 dollar minimum that I can trade with etrade, I then immediately sold 460 and kept 10 so I was entitled to the 5000  SPP. I wanted to top up my NMS holding as I only have oppies.




Can you explain what the SPP?

Is it the special share price people can subscribe to for NMS @ 1.00 ?
I don't fully understand. Will this lead to a retrace after being completed?
Does this SPP have a closing date? Thanks


----------



## SophieSweet

Santoro said:


> Is it that if you have 50000 NMS shares that you would be able to leverage a further 25000 NMS. Leverage 50% of your holding. As the majors such as BHP you would be able to leverage up to 75% of your holding?? Sorry folks, probably doesn't belong in this thread.




Santoro,
 I'm definitely no expert, and in fact have been given incorrect information by major lenders, so don't take my information as gospel. I had a margin loan a few years ago, they can be very lucrative.In the coming week or so, i will be crystal clear on how it works with NMS and "Leveraged Equities" . I'm sending a cheque tomorrow to convert some oppies and once they are FP shares I will do immediately. It doesn't look like there is any rush, but you never know? Maybe nothing will happen till feb, when the new shares are issued. anyway!! 

I didn't think the margin loan was based on amount of shares, but amount of dollars. I thought you give them the equivalent amount in shares, to equal the dollar amount you require eg-

50,000 NMS shares at $1.10 = $55,000

So once you give that up as security, you could borrow $110,000.

That being 50% for their rating on NMS.

As I said, I think thats' how it works. Regardless, I will be doing it anyway, as it wouldn't be much difference. That make sense, anyone???

JTLP- The SPP- Share Purchase Plan. You had to be on the share register by today to qualify. If you were, you could get $5,000 worth of NMS at 95c each. These will be issued around 7feb. Whether the price goes up or down before now and then depends on all the usual market factors. Most feel NMS is set for great things, so to see the price fall down to below or near 95c is not anticipated, but then again the current market jitters could effect NMS. But if you are informed about NMS previous  situation, like Bp and Apache jobs and previous capital raising, everything appears very good. Hope that helps.
 good luck!


----------



## arae

> Can you explain what the SPP?
> 
> Is it the special share price people can subscribe to for NMS @ 1.00 ?
> I don't fully understand. Will this lead to a retrace after being completed?
> Does this SPP have a closing date? Thanks




JTLP - SPP is the share price placement available for $0.95. It was only open to those holding NMS shares at the cut-off date, which from memory was either yesterday or today. NMS share holders can purchase up to $5000 worth of extra shares at the fixed price of $0.95. If you are eligible you'll receive an application form in the mail some time over the next week or so. 

My take on share price movement in the short term is it will do one of two things;

a) hover around the current level, possibly dipping slightly toward $1 as those with a lack of foresight cash in their $0.95 shares for a 5-10% return. 

b) NMS release some positive news on new acquisitions around the time of the SPP. In which case I would imagine the share price would move close toward it's previous highs.

As with most other posters here, I'm in for the long haul.

Any other views?


----------



## reg9400

Santoro, I understand the oppie holders want to get their $5k worth by buying a $500 parcel, I just don't understand why you would bother selling the $500 parcel and incur extra brokerage fees.

arae, The December Qtrly will be released before the new allocation is available to trade, the anticipation of a strong result should keep the price solid.


----------



## son of baglimit

busy room today - well done folks.

consider this......lange, surprising some of us, announces an SPP with about a week to get on board before it closed....price at the time of ann, about $1.15........SPP issue at 95c.
knowing full well that the SPP will be a raging success, as long as there is a decent incentive for holders (more than current) lange provides the good news we are wanting, not just to improve NMS price at that time, but also guarantee as many as possible will take part, requesting the full allocation, raising anywhere between $25-$50m.
in the current climate of credit crunch/no debt market, lange knows this is the best way to raise cash for future growth.
and so consider that for the foreseeable future, lange sees placements, SPP's & rights issues as the best and/or only answer to raise cash in difficult financial markets.
yes dilution is possible if purchasing companies that are not immediately EPS positive (which hasnt happened yet), but if scale is as important in this industry as lange described on brr, then its the only way.

yes a positive scenario, and certainly my favoured one right now.

sophie - when its time to sell those NMSO on market, call me, i'm happy to take them from you lol.


----------



## SophieSweet

son of baglimit said:


> sophie - when its time to sell those NMSO on market, call me, i'm happy to take them from you lol.



Apart from feathering my nest a little and the odd trip, I wont be selling any for a long, long time and i think loading up on a few more with the margin loan should ensure all needs are met and future secured. I can't wait to see what develops come feb, I have a strong feeling that "this thing of ours" will snowball bigtime. Like Lange said once before " they haven't even scratched the surface". He is always very conservative and supposedly not forthcoming with all the information some holders want, but there has been so many suggestions and the air of cockiness, the pain in the ass comments, the locked and loaded, from the weld of the future report, and I could go on and on. I feel very certain about this company, the only thing that worries me is the timing, meaning all the talk of possible recessions etc. The world seems to be in uncharted territories with globalisation, I only hope the people that pull the strings can control the show well. NMS is certainly in one of the best market sectors from what I can gather, if there are problems. 

So you are still buying more SOB??? I would have thought you'd have squeezed all your available funds into it by now.


----------



## son of baglimit

theres always a way sophie.

now ive started this scam where i claim to be a nigerian royal who wants to leave the country but the only way to take my vast fortune as well is to con dumb folks into giving me cash to bribe govt officials...and they keep falling for it.

funnily enough, most of the cash comes from repeat idiots who need to pay their margin loans on centro & rams.


----------



## Sounda

Hope all posters got off to a good new year - Sir SOB, Sophie, JT, HBS, Baussie etc...
A few new posters which is great looks like a few more have jumped on board the good ship Neppy. A sign of a growing shareholder base perhaps? 
Couldn't help myself today and had another little top up today at $1.025 just seemed like a good opportunity. Keep raising me friggin buying average but oh well. Was looking for some more oppies but the opportunities seem limited there.
I'm thinking that the spp will be a winner for Lange he certainly seems to be filling the cash tank for something special.
Roll on February


----------



## Sounda

Posters

Someone spent all day feeding shares to the nibblers at $1.03 - what's that all about? Nothing perhaps? 

I'm off to the beach - spent to many hours watching the depth screen - ahh holidays are very nice indeed.


----------



## Whitsy

Sounda said:


> Posters
> 
> Someone spent all day feeding shares to the nibblers at $1.03 - what's that all about? Nothing perhaps?
> 
> I'm off to the beach - spent to many hours watching the depth screen - ahh holidays are very nice indeed.




Half your luck...some of us are stuck at work.

Was a strange days trading. I couldn't work out what was going on either. Anyone have any ideas ???


----------



## SBS

I just have a quick question,if the cut off date for the SPP was the 02/01/2008(as per NMS announcement 14/12/2007)why haven't the shares been shown as XE since that date?


----------



## SophieSweet

SBS said:


> I just have a quick question,if the cut off date for the SPP was the 02/01/2008(as per NMS announcement 14/12/2007)why haven't the shares been shown as XE since that date?




SBS, I had no idea what you were referring to, but looked on the ASX site and saw the definition, which is-

XE ex entitlement
XE first displays for a security from the morning of the Ex Entitlement date (generally four business days before the record date) and remains until the close of business on application's close date. Trading in securities displaying XE on ITS does not carry the right to securities in the entitlement issue. For more information refer to the description of Cum Entitlement. All orders are purged at the end of the trading day prior to the security being quoted on an XE basis. 

So I see your point, though not being that savvy at all the jargon and so on, can't be sure, perhaps someone else knows how these things work??


*Also!!!!! great to hear that AFR had an article, whereas two or three fund managers were saying NMS was a good thing for 2008. That was either thursday or friday.


----------



## oldblue

It sounds like an administrative slip-up.

Put it down to the Christmas holiday syndrome.


----------



## Plasmapark

Nice to see some good news re; subsea contracts.
Not before time either.....Seems to have been a while between drinks.
Just a pity it wasn't someone else paying the round....e.g. BP....instead of the same old Apache.
Not that I'm complaining mind you, still, it would be nice to see some more coals in the fire.


----------



## alba

Very, very disapponting reaction to a superb announcement, what have they got to do to wake buyers up.  NMS appear to have lost their 'shine' at the moment and in spite of the market being down, should have done better imo.


----------



## Sounda

Alba
Not sure about NMS losing their shine although given todays 145 point drop on the ASX and as was pointed out on HC investors may have been looking elsewhere today for all sorts of reasons.
I don't think we can lose sight of the facts that NMS has some big instos on board now and are building, imo, a solid momentum in the O&G sector.
And that additional 8m from Apache wouldn't have formed a part of their 07 / 08 earnings.


----------



## arae

Most people with their eye on NMS lately would have made themselves eligible for the $0.95 SPP. So the thinking may be, why pay more than $0.95/share at the moment when they're guaranteed to pick up $5000 worth at a cheaper price in a few weeks. 

In my opinion, that explains the current share price and low volume. Patience is   all that seems required with this one.


----------



## son of baglimit

more work confirmed - as per the recent advice from lange and the delay to the sea-struct acquisition, it was mentioned that further work in partnership between sea-struct & NMS was being carried out - and here it is.
check the paragraph with ***** around it - sea-struct provided the previous project the mattresses as well.

http://www.petroleumnews.net//storyview.asp?storyid=168396&sectionsource=f21210

Kupe commands specialist marine work 

Monday, December 24, 2007
Neil Ritchie, New Zealand

THE Kupe gas-condensate development – one of four major offshore Taranaki, New Zealand energy projects – involves a myriad of marine work.

While much of the offshore work will be similar to that of the more northern Pohokura gas-condensate project, the size and complexity of the Kupe development requires some special marine activity.

The $NZ1 billion ($A880 million) Pohokura development is a near-shore project, only about 8km off the north Taranaki coast, while the $NZ1.08 billion ($A945 million) Kupe project is about 30km off the more rugged south Taranaki coast.

Top of the list is a specialist pipelaying vessel not seen in New Zealand before.

The reel barge Apache, which has already picked up the Kupe umbilical manufactured in Corpus Christi in the United States, is due to arrive in New Zealand waters in early January.

The Technip vessel's first task will be to lay the umbilical from the exit points of the horizontal direction drilling (HDD) about 1.8km off the coastal cliffs south of Hawera to the platform.

It will then head to the sheltered waters of Picton, near the top of the South Island, where it will load the already welded sections of the products pipeline, 300mm in diameter, and transport them north.

Starting from the HDD exit points, the Apache will lay the pipeline near the umbilical. In good weather, the Apache can lay up to 1km of pipe per hour, much faster than an ordinary lay barge.
*****
*****For some of the shallow section, the umbilical and pipeline will rest on specially designed concrete mattresses – the same ones used last year at Pohokura – over previously laid rocks to even out a boulder field a short distance offshore.
****** 
******
Earlier this year the specialist rock-dumping vessel Pompei laid about 30,000 tonnes of more of rock over this boulder field to ensure the pipeline and umbilical will lay flat, adding stability – particularly important given Taranaki's weather and sea conditions that can be worse than the North Sea.

However, for most of the route they will lay in trenches, formed by jets of water from the specialist dive support vessel Rockwater 2, out to the platform.

Offshore work on the pipeline and umbilical should be finished by April.

The jack-up Ensco Rig 107 has now spudded the first of three Kupe development wells in the central field area (CFA), while Swire Pacific's Pacific Warlock and the Tidewater Yeo Tide support vessels assist the scheduled drilling that should be finished next April or May.

The wells will then be tied-in to the production platform and products pipeline, awaiting the completion of the onshore production station before first flows to shore, which are scheduled from mid-2009.


----------



## son of baglimit

interesting article regarding deepwater work - 
sophie where are your ROV's.

suggesting as shallow water discoveries / exploitation eases, deepwater will take over.


----------



## SophieSweet

Making a bit of news, and rightly so!!

http://www.energycurrent.com/index.php?id=2&storyid=7919

Neptune wins US$7 million Apache pipeline job

Filed from Singapore 1/7/2008 6:12:15 AM GMT


Australia

AUSTRALIA: Australia's Neptune Marine Services secured an A$8 million (US$7 million) project to provide a range of subsea services to Apache Energy's Simpson pipeline offshore Varanus Island, Western Australia. Apache Energy is the Australian subsidiary of U.S. independent Apache Corp.

The work scope includes management and engineering, diving, survey and fabrication works. A further component of the contract involves the deconstruction of the North Herald and South Pepper platforms. Neptune expects to mobilise for the offshore works in March, with completion expected by June of this year.

Neptune's Managing Director and CEO Christan Lange said the company won the contract on the merit of its integrated subsea services model. "Due to the successful integration of our recent business acquisitions, we can now provide our clients with a broad range of integrated services," he said.

Neptune is expecting the Apache deal to lead to similar and larger projects as engineering, procurement, installation and construction contractors and energy producers become aware of the company's newly acquired capabilities, he added.

In 2007, Neptune entered into separate deals to acquire stakes in Australia-based Sea-Struct Pty Ltd. and Aberdeen-based Ross Deeptech Initiatives Ltd.

Sea-Struct provides offshore grouting equipment and personnel for freespan correction works as well as the Seamat range of precast concrete mattresses that are used to support, protect and stabilise subsea oil and gas pipelines.

Ross Deeptech manufactures specialist subsea and offshore oil and gas equipment. The company also provides support services for production, drilling, diving, construction and intervention projects in deepwater areas including the west of Shetland, Norway, Gulf of Mexico, West Africa, Canada, Egypt and Australia.

http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en-story/1/59737/Neptune-Marine-secures-8m-Apache-project-

Son of Baglimit, ROVS, what ROVS?? All in good time! What a ripper of an announcement, and who cares how the market reacted, it doesn't matter now. But it gives us another boost of reassurance in that we have picked a winner. And if Alba's recent statement elsewhere(HC), is on the money, there could be more announcements soon. So if it takes till the runs are on the board and there is more huge contracts to come in till investors bog in and buy, so be it. I think we are in for an extremely good year, but it might take a bit for the SP to get going, but by years end i expect the price to gain significantly, as surely this announcement will be one of only few, there's 51 weeks to go. i hope the SP stays down for one more week, please!!!!! So I can buy more!!!!!!


----------



## Plasmapark

Hey SOB,
That article on Kupe brought back some memories for me.
I worked on the Maui Gas Project for Shell, BP, Todd, back in the mid 70's.
If I'd stayed on, I'd probably be reitired now, with a sizeable nest egg, (jeez, the money was good) instead of knocking myself out in Northern NSW evaporating flood waters and, accompanying humidity....


----------



## SophieSweet

Well, if a high oil price is healthy for NMS's future, this article bodes well then. Only thing is, we'll need to make a packet out of NMS to run our cars.

http://business.smh.com.au/double-o...s200-a-barrel-by-years-end/20080107-1kna.html

$200 a barrel. They'll be squeezing every last drop out of those wells then ,so they better keep them maintained!?!?!:


----------



## tradingduck

excuse any unbridled naivete but...

if I wasn't tempted to top up when the price was 95c why would I now buy up to $5Ks worth with the SPP offer?


----------



## Plasmapark

Tradingduck...the answer to your question is quite simple really.
If you're not tempted, don't.....


----------



## YELNATS

tradingduck said:


> excuse any unbridled naivete but...
> 
> if I wasn't tempted to top up when the price was 95c why would I now buy up to $5Ks worth with the SPP offer?




How about considering that since the price was last at 95c it has gone as high as $1.37 (on 21/11/07) and may even go beyond that on its next run.


----------



## tradingduck

guess I am as much trying to understand the mentality of those that bought small parcels to have access to the SPP. How a special offer appeals to people's insider status or something... or is it just the temptation of no broker fees? 

still may take some or all of my 5K potential.


----------



## oldblue

tduck

In my case I have been watching NMS recently but havn't bought, only because one or two other stocks have been more attractive to me. However, I seriously considered buying cum the SPP, which would have been a way to increase the holding and average down slightly.
I suspect there are many reasons why people react to a SPP but I don't think your "insider" theory is one. Certainly, the absence of brokerage is a plus but hardly a major consideration given the minimum brokerage applying to the initial purchase.

Still following NMS


----------



## Santoro

tradingduck said:


> guess I am as much trying to understand the mentality of those that bought small parcels to have access to the SPP. How a special offer appeals to people's insider status or something... or is it just the temptation of no broker fees?
> 
> still may take some or all of my 5K potential.




If this market keeps retreating you might pick them up for less than 95 cents....unfortunately I figure it may not prove to be so appealing to snap up 5K worth of shares ....I will make my decision later....


----------



## son of baglimit

youll find attached an update of the top 20 - dated 31 december.

obviously it will be changing again soon with the issue of the placement shares. it appears one holder has sold down (or moved some), but others have kept on buying - probably buying up from those that keep offloading for insane reasons, thinking other stocks have better futures.....how silly.


----------



## prawn_86

son of baglimit said:


> probably buying up from those that keep offloading for insane reasons, thinking other stocks have better futures.....how silly.




SOB,

I can almost 99% assure you, that in both 6 and 12 months time, i will be able to find a stock that has outperformed NMS.

So please refrain from ramping in the future, no matter how passionate you are.


----------



## Baussie

prawn_86 said:


> SOB, I can almost 99% assure you, that in both 6 and 12 months time, i will be able to find a stock that has outperformed NMS.
> 
> So please refrain from ramping in the future, no matter how passionate you are.




Go on Prawn, don't use hindsight...name it now. 

Wait a minute I'll even give you 99 choices which we can all revisit in 6 to 12 months time. SOB is passionate, I'll give you that, but he has more than proven the reason for his passion and anyone reading his post who has never seen an NMS post previously should go back and read everything prior to making their own decision to buy this stock. 

I've seen worse ramps... SOB's comment related to the movement in the top 20, as attached to his message. Thankyou SOB for providing that btw.

I believe NMS are well on track to exceeding the forecast set for this year. The recent announcement shows that the companies are integrating well, and I expect we will begin to see more now that the silly season is over and we are coming into the contract period for the end of the cyclone season...I can't wait for the latest acquisitions to be finalised and Lange announce that upgraded forecast earnings.

I also want to know exactly what Lange has in mind for the funds raised through the SPP. I'll be averaging up.


----------



## chinatide

prawn_86 said:


> SOB,
> I can almost 99% assure you, that in both 6 and 12 months time, i will be able to find a stock that has outperformed NMS.




......And there will always be "another investment" somewhere else that outperforms that investment (and there is an extremely good chance that that won't be on the Aussie market even.  Good growth company investment opportunities are endless internationally), but until you find that "other stock" you believe in (without excessive risk, etc), NMS is looking like an extremely good contender for significant success and gains. 

I have been following this stock's development for a year or so now, but have only recently stepped into it. The potential good company has become the good company. One could barely fault the way they have built the company at this stage.  They have achieved what they set out to do and said they would do, well before time.  The stock performed well in 2007 (although there "where better") and the company is still only at the stage where it has scraped the surface of the massive world market available to it.   

Come 6 months and 12 months time, the stock may not be "the best" stock on the market, but in contrast to prawn's take, I am 99% convinced it will deliver significant gains in what is to be the "in sector", in a relatively rocky market year.  

Anyways, as at any time in the investment game, all one can ever research and aim for is what might become "good" or "very good" in future.  Only that bit of added luck for an investor would actually deliver "the best" investment on the market.  After substantial setup and now, with a significant amount of cash being thrown at it too, this will be Neptune's year.

(Good to see the doubters in the debate all the same I guess.  )


----------



## prawn_86

Guys,

I have never said that NMS wont have a good year, i have just said that there probably will be others that outperform it.

Those people currently selling may also feel this way, hence why they are shifting their capital. To call them "insane" or "silly" is not really justified.

Me and SoB have sorted this out privately so it is all good


----------



## reg9400

Share price hovering around 6-7% above SPP price, can get that sort of return in the bank. I think new neppy holders may be wondering what to do, Hold out see if SP gets down to below SPP level or participate now. 

It would be beneficial for the company if they did participate cause it would increase the $$ to spend on ROV's & bolt-on companies. IMO there will be a solid QTR report and possibly more news to come before the SPP closes on the 1/2/08. This should persuade those holders that think they will pick up the stock below the SPP price to participate now and lock-in a higher return.


----------



## reg9400

What I am trying to say is if we give our money to lange & co, instead of trading amongst ourselves, lets see what they can do with the money. They haven't dissapointed so far and they may be able to increase the value to shareholders.

I'm taking my $5k and putting it on Neppy.


----------



## Baussie

reg9400 said:


> What I am trying to say is if we give our money to lange & co, instead of trading amongst ourselves, lets see what they can do with the money. They haven't dissapointed so far and they may be able to increase the value to shareholders.
> 
> I'm taking my $5k and putting it on Neppy.




I'm doing the same.

In the Commsec presentation Lange mentions that they aren't a bank. And I'm pretty sure he mentioned something along the lines of so far raising funds of around 50mil, and turning that into 250mil (can someone confirm that...) so I'm pretty confident, whatever is on their shopping list will make me very happy.


----------



## Baussie

reg9400 said:


> Can anyone tell why all the small parcel buyers are now selling? I have tried to work out the rationale but it does not make sense to me. Most would have paid more for them than what they are selling them for!




I've been thinking about this... and the way I see it, they are giving themselves an each way bet. If news comes out that drives the price up, then they will participate and sell on market when the shares become tradeable. However, if no news comes and the price is not worth them participating, then they have lost only the cost of the trade and a few $ without having the cash tied up in the stock.

Just my take on it...


----------



## son of baglimit

interesting - NMS have made the criterion section of todays australian, but it didnt make it online. just a bit of back-slapping for criterion who have followed them since before their 20c days.

i shall copy it here if/once they put it online.


----------



## son of baglimit

"Neptune Marine (NMS) $1.02 

CRITERION is quite proud of several of his past calls, among them Neptune Marine Services when it was 30 cents a year ago. News that the underwater welding specialist has won an $8million contract with Apache Energy on the North West Shelf sent him back to the files, and to revisit a hold recommendation. 

Patersons Securities analyst David Gibson, who has Neptune as a speculative buy, says: "We regard the contract win as a milestone for the company, in that it demonstrates NMS's ability to win subsea work with clients on an integrated basis." 

The contract, at $8 million, will be close to 10 per cent of Neptune's revenue for the 2008 financial year, according to Patersons. 

Given a margin of 25 per cent to 30 per cent, it could add more than $2 million in earnings before interest and tax, and form about 10 per cent of the total for the year. 

Patersons knows Neptune, having underwritten a $61 million placement last December, a $34million placement and rights issue in April 2007 and a $17million capital raising in October 2006. The first raising was at 20c, which testifies to the remarkable growth of Neptune. 

It has unique welding technology that saves oil companies a fortune. Instead of decommissioning a drilling platform and carting it off for repairs -- a six-month job at least -- the Neptune system allows repairs in situ and cuts production losses. 

Under Christian Lange, the company has been acquiring left, right and centre. Between December 2006 and August 2007 Neptune bought three diving services businesses, two subsea engineering companies and one company that specialises in underwater surveying. 

Among the purchases is Perth-based Sea-Struct, which makes and installs special concrete blocks to hold down pipelines in rough water, and Aberdeen-based Ross Deeptech. The latter acquisition, for $25 million, underpins plans to grow in the North Sea marine services market. 

Neptune also has diving, maintenance and services operations in the US via its US Underwater Services business. Lange is a 16-year veteran of global oilfield services group Schlumberger and it looks as if he wants to build Neptune into something similar, but Australian-based. 

Rising oil prices have been useful, as oil companies are prepared to pay to extend the lives of wells, platforms and equipment. 

The Sea-Struct acquisition is expected to be immediately earnings per share accretive, and could broaden Neptune's international presence to include Singapore, Indonesia and the Middle East. 

Neptune's immediate focus is to grow its already strong presence in the US. 

In October, Neptune's US-based Underwater Services business signed an agreement with the Lower Colorado River Authority to provide diving services for all LCRA projects in the Texas Lakes. 

Patersons has a price target of $1.26 on Neptune Marine, but given the state of the market and a big run to date, Criterion will stay with a hold. "


----------



## SophieSweet

From the WA Business news yesterday. A little refresher, has the timetable on the SPP. So hopefully heading north from 7feb, like it did after previous SPP.



Neptune seeks $23m from shareholders to fund growth
11-January-08 by Staff Reporters
Latest News

Marine engineering services group Neptune Marine Services Ltd has gone ahead with a share purchase plan seeking more than $23 million to primarily fund growth plans and the recent acquisition of the Sea-Struct business.



Below is the full announcement:


The Directors of Neptune Marine Services Ltd are pleased to announce an offer to all Eligible Shareholders of up to $5,000 new fully paid ordinary shares in the Company ("Shares") under the Company's Share Purchase Plan ("SPP").
The subscription price of each share will be $0.95 per share, which is a discount of approximately 9.5% to the volume weighted average trading price of the Company's shares on the ASX during the last 5 days immediately prior to the ASX trading halt requested by the Company on 10 December 2007.
The issue price is the same as the issue price of the Company's shares issued under its recently announced institutional placement.
Eligible Shareholders under the SPP will be all Shareholders as of the close of business on Wednesday 2 January 2008 ("the Record Date"), with a registered address in Australia or in any other jurisdiction in which it is lawful and practical for the Company to offer shares under the SPP.


Indicative Timetable
The following is an indicative timetable for the Offer.

    * Announcement of SPP: Friday 14 December 2007
    * Record Date to determine entitlements: Wednesday 2 January 2008
    * Opening Date of Offer: Thursday 3 January 2008
    * Closing Date for applications from shareholders: Friday 1 February 2008
    * Issue of Shares under the Plan: Wednesday 6 February 2008
    * Quotation of Shares on ASX: Thursday 7 February 2008

These dates are indicative only and are subject to change by the Company without notice, subject to compliance with the ASX Listing Rules.
A written offer document containing the application form will be mailed to Eligible Shareholders immediately after the Record Date (and not later than 5 business days after the Record Date).
Option holders who do not own shares in the Company will not be eligible to participate in the Offer. However, option holders are being given 9 business days to exercise their options in order to participate in the Offer.
Whilst the number of Eligible Shareholders will not be known until the Record Date there are approximately 4,909 Shareholders at the date of this announcement. If all of those shareholders took up the offer, this would result in the Company issuing 24,545,000 shares and raising approximately $23,317,750 before issue expenses. The offer is not underwritten however there is no minimum or maximum subscription limit.
Funds raised under the SPP, after payment of issue expenses, will be used to assist the Company implementing its Strategy for Growth, particularly the acquisition of the Sea-Struct business.


----------



## son of baglimit

one more date needs to be included sophie - and its highly relevant (potentially) - monday january 21 - 10am perth time - THE EGM.


there a few possibilities for this date - and all could happen before, on or after the meeting............

lange reveals more great contract news to encourage a celebration of his efforts.
or
lange reveals further acquisitions considering the level of funding the SPP is delivering.
or
nothing.

considering the meeting is on a monday, langes favourite day for ann's, i favour news being released on the day to encourage 100% participation in the plan, and maximise the dollars coming in - otherwise why would he have bothered keeping the record date open, allowing newbies to gain a foothold into the SPP.

and sophie - i didnt see your post, but i heard it was supportive.

funny times we live in lol.


----------



## son of baglimit

interesting little article............

http://www.rigzone.com/news/article.asp?a_id=55229

Weatherford Jockeys to Offer Much-Needed Resources for N. Sea Oil Bonanza      
  by  Kerry Laird      Rigzone      Friday, January 11, 2008  


With the near-completion of phase 1 of Weatherford's new facilities at Altens in Aberdeen, the oilfield services giant has now set its sights on phases two and three of the colossal project. The infrastructure in the North Sea is there, say analysts, but the services provided by companies like Weatherford are drastically lacking in the North Sea.

The Aberdeen Press and Journal reported Jan. 11 that Weatherford has awarded Morrison Construction of Scotland with two new contracts totaling US$14.7 million. This comes on the same day that the Hannon Westwood study reveals a 17 billion barrel potential of unrisked prospects in 275 unlicensed acres in the U.K. North Sea.

The first of the contracts is for the design and construction of an $11.7 million, 50,000 square-foot office building, featuring three floors of office space, welfare facilities, an information technology suite, and a gym. The second contract is for an access road and a new workshop in a two-story office.

The discovery and prospect revelation of the Hannon Westwood study has operators and service companies scrambling to be a part of what is sure to be an oil bonanza in the North Sea. Weatherford, which has a 40-year history of operations in the North Sea, has established itself in a primary location with the new facilities in Aberdeen.

In 1977, Weatherford moved its North Sea management resources from Great Yarmouth to Aberdeen. The new campus location in Aberdeen is simply a consolidation of their existing resources, a move that is reportedly bringing in an additional 500 jobs to Aberdeen over the next few years.

Wood MacKenzie Analyst Geoff Gillies said the North Sea has a wealth of infrastructure, yet resources are few and far between.

"Resources are tight globally, but especially in the North Sea," Gillies told Rigzone. He said that it should be no surprise that companies like Weatherford are poised to provide the much-needed services so that operators can properly utilize the existing infrastructure.

However, Weatherford is not the only company jockeying for optimal North Sea locations. BP has plans for new facilities at Dyce, Halliburton is investing $39 million in a North Sea headquarters also at Dyce, Subsea 7 will relocate 850 of its personnel to Westhill, and Shell is constructing a $49 million facility at Tullos.

In all, analysts agree that things in the North Sea are going to become even more interesting in the coming months.


----------



## JackC

For those who might be interested. It appears that Commsec are now offering a margin loan on NMS at LVR of 40%
Possibly not the right time to be getting a margin loan for anything right now, but surely this is a good sign if a  major broker sees this company as a stable investment!


----------



## Plasmapark

Better get the brasso out folks, coz the gloss appears to coming off.
Either that or, lots of shareholders have received their christmas credit card bills and, need the cash.


----------



## DionM

Aye ... one of best performers falling hard.  Oh well.  Guess it was inevitable with the SPP at 95c.


----------



## oldblue

Watching this like a hawk. Or should that be " a shark".

If it drops below the SPP price I might be tempted.


----------



## son of baglimit

very slim chance of that happening - well might intraday, but end of day just about certain will remain in this $1 spot - look at tuesday close - hovering around 97c all day, then finally one decent trade and they are back to $1 again. 

i didnt say manipulation lol.

and dont forget this coming monday is the egm - opportunity for more news - lange would like to see a happy egm crowd - and it is a monday afterall.


----------



## Plasmapark

I think ole Neppy is going to struggle, along with almost every other stock, the way the US is heading.
Having said that, I'd rather be riding in the good ship Neppy, than a lot of other leaking boats, in these turbulent waters.


----------



## son of baglimit

interesting the number 1 O&G services company (langes former employer) is cutting jobs - but only from their US business lines - maybe lange will make these employees offers.

http://www.rigzone.com/news/article.asp?a_id=55365

Schlumberger: Cutting Jobs In North America As Business Slows      
  by  Brian Baskin      Dow Jones Newswires      Tuesday, January 15, 2008  


Schlumberger Ltd. (SLB) is cutting an unspecified number of North American employees due to slowing demand for oil field services, a spokesman said Tuesday.

"After three years of robust and continuous growth in North America, Schlumberger is now making normal adjustment to the size of its workforce to meet the activity expected in the coming year," said spokesman Stephen Harris in an e-mail.

Oil and gas producers sharply increased spending earlier in the decade to halt declines in natural gas production and take advantage of rising oil and gas prices. Growth slowed to a crawl last year, and many are expecting little or no increase in budgets for the U.S. and Canada in 2008.

Job cuts in the oil field services sector are a natural response, said Bill Herbert, an analyst with Simmons & Co. in Houston.

"This is basically just business as usual," he said. "Not only will others follow, others have been doing this."

BJ Services Co. (BJS) is the only oil field services company with a large U.S. and Canadian market share to disclose layoffs, cutting its Canadian workforce by 19% between October 2006 and 2007. Halliburton (HAL), the leading service company in North America, is also watching its labor costs closely.

"We are seeing certain competitors bid for (U.S.) pressure pumping work aggressively in order to limit their market share degradation ... to offset this we have been very aggressive in managing our cost and head count," CEO David Lesar said in October when the company released third-quarter earnings.


----------



## shaunm

Well, who needs an SPP when you can pick up NMS at .955 today?:
I wonder if it will go lower once the SPP is done?
BTW I am a holder and a believer; just making an observation and making light of the current market woes.


----------



## DionM

At 0.95 now.

Will certainly put the you-know-what up all those who were going to buy on the SPP and sell on market right away and hoped for a profit.

What I am kicking myself for not doing is selling my small holding of NMS I have in my name (bulk of holdings in joint name with my wife) and topping up my joint one under the SPP (cheaper than paying offmarket transfer fee and a buy+sell of stocks).  Silly me didn't think of this until yesterday, by which time the SP has tanked.


----------



## grace

DionM said:


> At 0.95 now.
> 
> Will certainly put the you-know-what up all those who were going to buy on the SPP and sell on market right away and hoped for a profit.
> 
> What I am kicking myself for not doing is selling my small holding of NMS I have in my name (bulk of holdings in joint name with my wife) and topping up my joint one under the SPP (cheaper than paying offmarket transfer fee and a buy+sell of stocks).  Silly me didn't think of this until yesterday, by which time the SP has tanked.




I sold all my holdings in my name at $1.05 (except for 500), then bought 500 in other entities, so can take up many at 95c.  May not be as big a SPP as first expected if one can buy them at less than 95c on market.  For once I've done something right!


----------



## white_goodman

not buying at the special share offer now....its at 94c atm.......lost soo much money this past week wtf


----------



## Whitsy

white_goodman said:


> not buying at the special share offer now....its at 94c atm.......lost soo much money this past week wtf




Agreed....Had my cheque ready to go but glad i didn't mail it....

Ver disappointing for NMS/Lange....


----------



## SophieSweet

It's just irrational behaviour, no rhyme nor reason. if you previously had a positive perception of NMS, why should it change. I personally would love to see them go down alot more, to buy more. Fundamentals still the same. If the placement was oversubscribed by 3 x recently, maybe Lange can make up any shortfall with money from instos if small buyers back off. If only NMS was in the same position 12months ago, imagine where it would be now, Lange can't help that the overall market sentiment sucks.

Mr Baglimit- yes interesting times, thanks to you i copped another infraction and actually the previous was related to you to. Such is life!


----------



## white_goodman

SophieSweet said:


> It's just irrational behaviour, no rhyme nor reason. if you previously had a positive perception of NMS, why should it change. I personally would love to see them go down alot more, to buy more. Fundamentals still the same. If the placement was oversubscribed by 3 x recently, maybe Lange can make up any shortfall with money from instos if small buyers back off. If only NMS was in the same position 12months ago, imagine where it would be now, Lange can't help that the overall market sentiment sucks.
> 
> Mr Baglimit- yes interesting times, thanks to you i copped another infraction and actually the previous was related to you to. Such is life!




now im an absolute novice...but now that not many are gonna buy at the speical offer wont all that money that they expected to raise for buying new ventures be lost, hence theyve got no money for expansion....but yeh i agreee wouldnt mind seeing them go down more cos they are the goods, jsut makes it better for us when they come to fruition


----------



## son of baglimit

SophieSweet said:


> Mr Baglimit- yes interesting times, thanks to you i copped another infraction and actually the previous was related to you to. Such is life!




sophie - im confused please explain. i was ok with the message till it said "i copped......."

hmmmm - such is life - must remember that one.


----------



## oldblue

Can't remember when I researched a stock as long and thoroughly as NMS. Having missed out buying pre SPP, now ready to join the ship when she dips!


----------



## shaunm

Sheeesh....I'm sorry I made that initial post.
The sentiment certainly is bad out there ATM.
The one positive I would like to point out is that the SPP does not have any brokerage fees, which is always nice.
Also, who can confidently say where the price will be by Feb 1st? It may get back over .95. There is still a week to go and as we have seen, a lot can happen in a week so put your "razor blades" away and turn the bath taps off for the time being.


----------



## SophieSweet

son of baglimit said:


> and sophie - i didnt see your post, but i heard it was supportive.
> 
> funny times we live in lol.



Sob, just a belated response to the above. I best not go into it here, it will get me in strife again for sure.


----------



## son of baglimit

sophie - turn your PM on then, so you can divulge more.

so tempting to jump in at these sub 95 prices, but another 2 weeks of news opportunities wont hurt either.


----------



## Plasmapark

Crickey...90c and looks like going lower.
Say all you want about fundamentals being okay however, if people can purchase at 90, why would you buy at 95???
That being the case, it may create problems if Neppy can't raise the funds required.


----------



## Whitsy

Plasmapark said:


> Crickey...90c and looks like going lower.
> Say all you want about fundamentals being okay however, if people can purchase at 90, why would you buy at 95???
> That being the case, it may create problems if Neppy can't raise the funds required.




Your spot on Plasmapark. 

This sure is going to make Mondays EGM even more interesting. 

I couldn't help myself and had a nice little top


----------



## oldblue

NMS raised $61m in the recent placement and are looking for a maximum of $23m from the SPP.
Given the relative numbers, I'd be surprised if a moderate shortfall in the SPP would be a big concern but in these uncertain credit conditions ?

Meanwhile, I'm still waiting to make my entry.


----------



## son of baglimit

old blue - entry was at 11am today....NMS at 84 nmso at 70.

i personally spent my SPP allowance on nmso at 70c.

but of course if lange does choose monday do divulge more news, i might get more allowance lol.

and folks, they dont NEED the SPP - its just some cream.

the placement takes care of their current needs.

and they are earning cash as we speak.


----------



## Plasmapark

Have to agree there SOB.
If you didn't get in at 84 ....tough luck.
If ever there was a golden opportunity....that was it.


----------



## SophieSweet

Oldblue, why wait?? But then again there could more doom and gloom, but then again, next week could provide the fundamentals to pull this out of this rut. It's not the first captial raising NMS have done, I think the 3rd. But the fundamentals are vastly different now, many more instos and companies onboard, and they had a similiar situation at the 30c raising, whereas the price fell below the raising price. And look where they came from that, the goalposts have changed rather dramatically since then, but so has the overall market. I still think they will ride this out without an issue, all the sales are tiny, bringing the volume down. NMS I think will be tempting with much more news, as this thing snowballs, we have potentially something large with BP, the Euro Patent, upcoming largest ever job with Apache (which wasn't included in forecasts), plus more NEW acquisitions, and the current ones finalising. 

On a personal note I just bought on my margin loan today and bought back the NMSO that I sold yesterday, hopefully I picked the right day??! maybe not, maybe worse to come???


----------



## SophieSweet

What is it with all the tiny parcels trading?? It hardly seems worth dropping out over $20 or so, does it? Or surely it's not people buying parcels of 100 or so?


----------



## oldblue

Yes, maybe should be buying.
Its just that 40 odd years of making mistakes has taught me to be very wary of buying in a market as weak as this is at the moment.
Not trying to pick the bottom - will be happy to get to within +10% of it.


----------



## son of baglimit

but blue, at current prices NMS just may move a bit further than that.
significant ann's from NMS have seen 10c+ upswings - and any company that can show they have a greta future despite current turmoil may well become a darling.


----------



## Plasmapark

With all due respect SOB, Neppy is still to prove that it has a great future.
I'm not trying to be a stick in the ointment here, just trying to keep my feet on the ground is all.
While everything looks good on paper, Lange is yet to prove beyond any doubt that, it's all going to come together as a successful marriage.
Time will tell and, I'm certainly sticking with the good ship Neppy for the time being but, keeping my eye on the ball all the same. 
I'm glad I bought in at 53.....I'd hate to be one that jumped on at 137. 
I think we're all going to need a cast iron constitution to weather the present storm.


----------



## SophieSweet

Plasmapark said:


> With all due respect SOB, Neppy is still to prove that it has a great future.
> I'm not trying to be a stick in the ointment here, just trying to keep my feet on the ground is all.
> While everything looks good on paper, Lange is yet to prove beyond any doubt that, it's all going to come together as a successful marriage.





I don't know about that, i think that the overall economy seems to be the only problem. To date we have seen only very positive news. Fair enough keeping your feet on the ground though. I think the BP report, stating that NEPSYS welds was the way of the future and APACHE's recent awarding of a integrated contract, utilising a few of the acquired business augers extremely well. Nothing is beyond any doubt though, nothing! But the odds are looking incredibly favourable here. But will todays supposed buying opportunities turn out to be expensive, in the short term?? Time will tell. Thankfully the next trading today is coupled with the EGM, which should stem the tide a bit. Lange has always been short on news, but when he speaks, its always good.  And as i said earlier today, this will snowball, it's just getting the numbers up in staff and a couple more acquisitions. Never forget that weld  mentioned by him before, normally costing 10-20million and NEPSYS costing 1-2million, for the same job, then consider how everyone wants to tighten their belts, what do you think they will do. And also, all the acquired companies have already established relationships with a vast array of potential customers that would potentially utilise NEPSYS.The only negative mentioned to date was amalgamating the acquisitions and from information available that is going well. And that's my 2 cents and remember   +   = 5

http://news.smh.com.au/lower-sharemarket-offering-good-value/20080118-1mq9.html


----------



## son of baglimit

www.epoline.org/portal/PA_1_0_FS/Do...RDOCTYPE=PDF&RDOCNO=EMWR09KZ3803FI4&NPL=false

hopefully this wont be the only news lange delivers to us on monday....BUT IT IS NICE.

this link takes you to the fax from the attorneys in britain acting for NMS to obtain the european patent.
NMS have now paid the fee to have the patent issued - meaning they were happy with the final wording sent from the epo back on the 13/11/07.

FOLKS - NEPTUNE MARINE SERVICES HAVE THEIR EUROPEAN PATENT !!!!!!


----------



## SophieSweet

No news is good news??!! Is it? Maybe it's not worth spruiking about the European patent or anything, at the moment, as it won't help the SP or the SPP. No doubt the vast majority of potential SPPer's wont take up the offer, but does NMS really care, did they get enough from the oversubscribed x 3 insto raising and was the SPP just being polite to loyal shareholders. I don't think NMS was hanging for that extra money, they have no debt and the SPP would only dilute the share more, for a few extra bucks, which they are earning anyhow. Or does Lange have a huge shopping list of equipment and wanted the cash, if so, just borrow it. It might slow the rapid growth a bit, but I'd say only slightly. 

Still can't understand the many, many small trades of 100-400 shares. Surely someone registering for the SPP wouldn't buy at $1.05, plus $20 brokerage and then sell at 90c plus brokerage again. If they had 5k to invest in the first place, why would you be clawing $60 back?? What afraid it may hit $50? Or is there some other reason for these small trades?

Oh yeah! great find on the patent SOB. 

Looks like the SP is going to cop it today. As keating said, "the recession we had to have". Let's just hope it gets over and done with soon.


----------



## Plasmapark

Sophie,
I seriously doubt its going be over and done with soon. mores the pity.
Better get the guns out coz, the bears are coming out to play and, it looks like we're in for a mauling.


----------



## oldblue

Still keen to buy when this is all over.

Just don't want to add to the hammering the rest of my portfolio (and everyone else's) is getting now.


----------



## SophieSweet

Neptune has just got a big mention on "debt to equity" show, on Sky Business channel. Neil Carter from Macquarie Small Companies fund had a very indepth interview on how they select small cap stocks. Neptune was the first of only two current stocks they hold, of 60-70 in their portfolio, giving a background of NMS and why it was picked. The interviewer asked how the small caps should be affected currently. He said they're much more volatile, but also bounce back much harder. He also said the economy here was very strong and the current situation was difficult to understand, unlike the US. He mentions how they also picked WOR and made around 40 X. If you get the chance to watch it, it's worthwhile, I'm sure they repeat it.


----------



## son of baglimit

sophie - ive warned you before about highlighting things shown on your elitist pay tv channels.

cmon and do the right thing - record it, convert to some pc format, and put it online, like a good person should.

small write up in todays AFR too pg 23 - one of only two recommended as good safety holdings among small caps.


----------



## Plasmapark

Thanks Sophie...
I wonder if thats the bottom I feel if I extend my toes or, just a ledge before another drop????
Gonna take a brave soul to buy, even at the present 76.
If the US gets hit tonight, Neppy may be a damn good buy around 60 tomorrow.


----------



## SophieSweet

son of baglimit said:


> sophie - ive warned you before about highlighting things shown on your elitist pay tv channels.
> 
> cmon and do the right thing - record it, convert to some pc format, and put it online, like a good person should.
> 
> small write up in todays AFR too pg 23 - one of only two recommended as good safety holdings among small caps.




SOB, I don't have the ability to do such technically advanced tasks, although I'll have my people look into it. It is repeated tonight at 8.30pm-

http://www.businesschannel.com.au/schedule/

It sounded like Macquarie went to extreme lengths researching NMS, apparently it takes around 3months to make the decision to buy. They go out and interview, kick the tyres, check out the workshop, sus out the opposition, the customers, the management, and market edge was a huge plus. Also they look at a 3-5yr investment plan. 

I like the "good safety holdings" from your AFR article, very safely dropped 10% today-lol.


----------



## oldblue

I wasn't too impressed by Macquarie's research on MFS!


Still watching and waiting to invest in NMS.


----------



## Baussie

SophieSweet said:


> SOB, I don't have the ability to do such technically advanced tasks, although I'll have my people look into it. It is repeated tonight at 8.30pm-
> 
> http://www.businesschannel.com.au/schedule/
> 
> It sounded like Macquarie went to extreme lengths researching NMS, apparently it takes around 3months to make the decision to buy. They go out and interview, kick the tyres, check out the workshop, sus out the opposition, the customers, the management, and market edge was a huge plus. Also they look at a 3-5yr investment plan.
> 
> I like the "good safety holdings" from your AFR article, very safely dropped 10% today-lol.





Thanks for the heads up Sophie, wasn't a repeat though. It was a Perennial Fund manager, but it was well worth the watch, and no doubt NMS would be on their radars as they mentioned Apache Corp as a company they were involved with and had a very bright future.


----------



## Sounda

wooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo made a pig of myself on NMS between 0.80 and 0.81 today. At these prices NMS is a bargain if anyone has difficulty seeing that then do some more research, Baggy did you have a feast? 
I wasn't sounda - sleep today.


----------



## son of baglimit

i feasted last friday, in anticipation of news from the egm - not to be, but frankly who cares. come next weeks report, things will be back where they should be, and all good with the world.......for us anyway lol.

for me the distinct lack of turnover has been the overriding confidence kicker for me - traders & others (but clearly no instos) who have jumped on, probably recently, taken a battering on NMS (and others no doubt) and decided to offload neppy to ensure they can eat that night......
(note prawn i didnt call them silly)

of course other good news on the immediate horizon, that we know of, is the patent ann, the ross deeptech acq ann, and in march the sea-struct acq ann.......but lets face it, its the great unknown that we are anticipating most.


----------



## SophieSweet

I suppose we can take some comfort in the names in the top20 and also that NMS have been picked by a few tipsters to do well this year, also the oversubscribing x 3 capital raising, otherwise we'd be .......... , as this current SP sux. I hope the Macquarie guy is right about small caps bouncing back hard after these drops, that are caused by market forces unrelated to NMS.

Another thing to keep in mind about the aussie economy and investing in shares, we have the 4th largest super balance in the world and each week 9% of incomes are looking for places to park. And NMS would seem to be getting on alot more radars all the time. So fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## Plasmapark

Sounda,
How come you didn't feast on Tuesday when it was down round 75-76???
Fortune favours the brave so, I offloaded everything early Tuesday then, picked it all back up for a song in the arvo.
Made 80-81 seem a tad expensive....
Poor ole Neppy is slow outta the blocks this morning also....


----------



## Sounda

plasma

Yeah I should have but I must admit I was a bit concerned where this whole share thing was going and then I did some further reflection on NMS and thought "nope everything tells me that this is a good company and is run by a competent manager who, from all accounts, has a good vision" ... so I then waited for a nice low and went wooosh!


----------



## SophieSweet

I wish i was as patient as you two guys, i loaded up on the margin loan at 91.6c. I was keen to get in prior to the EGM, but they only voted on proposals already put forward. What a bummer.

Anyway! Patersons have just upgraded their rating yesterday to STRONG BUY according to Etrade, so maybe that should help push it along. Strong buy being the highest and best rating.


----------



## Plasmapark

Thanks for that heads up Sophie.
I feel for both of you however, it takes a strong nerve to do what I did on Tuesday.
Everything looks good in hindsight but, it could easily have gone the other way.....glad it didn't...


----------



## Sounda

Has anyone had a read of this article. Not a nice read re the Oil issue but some reasonable info. Link originally posted on HC by stevemosh.

Bloody grim but might have some relevance to NMS  


http://www.lifeaftertheoilcrash.net/


----------



## robjb5

Try reading Howard Kunstler's -- "The Long Emergency" on the same subject and very "un-putdownable.." --


----------



## SophieSweet

http://www.rense.com/general37/petrol.htm

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=51837

I just did a 2minute google search and found the above articles. I had been reading about it awhile ago, i didn't find the exact articles from before, but from what i gather the world has only picked the low hanging fruit. Sure economies can't run without it, but they are adjusting to alternatives, albeit slowly. Also Brazil enforces quotas of ethanol that has to be used. They produce it by the bucketload. So no doubt other countries will follow at some stage, given it must be worth it, they've been doing it for about 30yrs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethanol_fuel_in_Brazil

I doubt that the world economies wouldn't prepare themselves, not to say there could be problems, as in oil being in volatile countries, but the US has Canada next door with huge oil reserves. And if countries become to problematic with large oil reserves, just kill the dictator in power and on the back of some propaganda.

Anyway! an interesting topic. NMS will still be welding something underwater, running their wave and wind generation, or working in gas.and by the time this could even be an issue, we'd be very rich or dead. Anyway we should be running hydrogen cars and generating solar electricity.


----------



## SophieSweet

re-reading the presentation from 14dec07, the EGM was only to get the votes for the 2nd placement of 32.1million shares, which should be placed on the market anyday now.

They raised 61million from instos-                    Which by the way puts 20 leading instos on the register!!!!!

37million pays for the 2 acquisitions-leaving 24million

Purchase 4 ROVS for 9million-leaving 15million

Purchase 3 vessels for 50-60million- So they are short a minimum of 35million, if no-one participates in the raising.

They aren't trying to sell the placement, you'd think?? Otherwise you'd spruik the Euro patent (assuming Sir SOB is correct). So what have they got up their sleeve?? Or will earnings go along way towards their vessel purchases?? Do they not really want to dilute the stock further and as i said before, was the SPP just being polite to loyal shareholders??

Or buy 2 ROVs,  one new vessel, one 2nd hand one, and one with a huge crack in it, which they can weld up(underwater)

And why hasn't the SP bounced back at all?? damm!!!!!!

Stay tuned!!


----------



## Plasmapark

Regards the articles on peak oil, ethanol et al.
With all due respect guys, it sounds as if you've just found this stuff and, are amazed and bemused.
This info has been around for ages.
I personally firmly believe that peak oil is a reality and, yes, we will run out of the stuff, some time in the not too distant future.
You only need to watch the program "Crude Impact" with an open mind, to appreciate the consequence's.
However....regards Neppy and the above, keep in mind, Neppy is also geared up for decommissioning of offshore infrastructure, something that could keep the company going strong for years whether, oil had run out or not.
Having said that, I'm sure I'll be long gone from my Neppy holdings and, hopefully long gone from this mortal coil before any of that happens....touch wood.


----------



## son of baglimit

sophie - assuming im correct - how dare you lol
and JAnuary 31 is when we start to progress again

plasma - peak oil - one word - deepwater


----------



## Plasmapark

Deepwater....shallow water....
The fact remains, we're talking about a finite resource that will definitely run out sooner or later, no matter how much technology is thrown at it.
It's just a fact of life.....everything has a use by date.
Like I said....I intend on being long gone before any of it comes about.....touch wood again.


----------



## SophieSweet

Once again in the interests of keeping this fine thread updated of all NMS, there was TWO mentions of NMS in this weekends media, one apparently in todays' Sun Herald Investor section, page 10, titled -"Tide could be turning for Neptune".
And here is the other-

Duo plan a hearty meal at bear's picnic

Christopher Webb
January 26, 2008

AFTER significantly beating the overall market in calendar 2007, Contango MicroCap twins David Stevens and Stephen Babidge look to be rubbing their hands with glee at the prospect of buying stocks at severely discounted prices.

The total shareholder return of the investment portfolio for the year, according to the company, was 55%, against the All Ordinaries accumulation index's 18% gain, while for the December quarter, Contango's portfolio was up 7.3%, compared with a 1.7% fall for the index.

But it hasn't been a one-way street for Contango shareholders. Late last year they put up $1.75 a share in a one-for-two rights issue, and last week they saw their scrip crunched as low as $1.23 but not to worry, the shares closed the week at $1.54.

Meanwhile, Stevens and Babidge have been sitting on the issue proceeds - $67 million - and adopting a cautious approach in view of the sharp deterioration in global equity markets since December.

"Some attractive stocks are being sold down aggressively by the market and this is creating some buying opportunities," they said in their latest investment missive issued the other day.

"Investor sentiment is currently very bearish, suggesting that much of the bad news has already been factored into share prices. Markets will remain volatile in coming months as positive announcements from the Fed and the US authorities are counter-balanced by weak economic data out of the US and announcements of large write-downs by investment banks."

Contango has achieved its results by investing in sometimes out-of-the-way industrial stocks, and resource counters.

"We remain positive on the outlook for companies exposed to resource and infrastructure construction; the energy and mining sectors; and commercial service businesses including IT companies," they said.

The Contango portfolio's top 10 stocks, accounting for 24% of its value, were Mineral Resources, Mount Gibson Iron, Ausenco, Western Plains, Neptune Marine, Platinum Australia, Northern Energy, Austin Engineering, Midwest Corporation, Jabiru Metals and Coote Industrial.

"The companies that we have included in Contango's share portfolio have good growth prospects and are attractively priced. Although there is likely to be further volatility in the months ahead, we remain confident about the medium-term outlook for Contango's investments," Stevens and Babidge said.




VERY NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## SophieSweet

* Closing Date for applications from shareholders: Friday 1 February 2008------SPP

This may be extended if the quarterly looks good enough, you never know??

bids at 98 and sells 64, so very healthy and ready to "bounce back hard".


----------



## SophieSweet

Well so much for for my "very healthy" bid and sell numbers at 12noon, they got trashed bad. 

Re the quarterly, the last quarterly brought in receipts of 18,264million.
The AGM forecast was for 60-70million for the full year, generating about 6-7c per share. Rossdeeptech generates aprox 22.4milion and will be onboard for 5 months of this FY, plus Seastruct should be onboard for a quarter. So there will have to be some readjustments to the forecasts in tomorrows quarterly, you'd think??

Everyone's gone quiet in the forums since NMS SP looking like crap, but the fundamentals remain the same, "locked and loaded" with BP will definitely happen anyday soon, BP's own report concluded NEPSYS was the way of the future, so it's only a matter of time. Maybe it's good getting this overall market crap out of the way before NMS comes in with some really dazzling news, which I am sure they will. Ever the optimist!!!

Actually it would be good if they only start to zoom from feb1, so i can win the ASF stock tipping comp for FEB and get a years supply of Smart Investor.


----------



## Whitsy

SophieSweet said:


> Well so much for for my "very healthy" bid and sell numbers at 12noon, they got trashed bad.




I was watching the depth for most of today and agreed things were looking up around lunch time...amazing how quickly things can change...profit takers perhaps ruining our afternoon.

What are the chances of NMS extending the SPP ??? 

Thanks in advance.
Cheers


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.intersuisse.com.au/files... Services - Intersuisse - 17 January 2008.pdf

the attached is a broker report issued by intersuisse on 17 jan 08.

another strong buy recommendation.

bring on tomorrows quarterly.

note....sorry its taken me this long to find it - been a bit slack - sorry.


----------



## son of baglimit

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=227692

this conference occurred in the last 24 hours - the former owners (and current employees) of USUS giving a rundown of NEPSYS - interesting to find / hear news  - maybe from lange on brr - we shall see.


----------



## oldblue

Take heart, sons and daughters of Neppy!

Been on holiday but I still like NMS's prospects and intend to buy some someday.

But not yet.


----------



## SophieSweet

quarterly out!

16.4million for the qrt, bringing the 6months to 34.7million, forecasts were 60-70million. They obviously will exceed that with the two new acquisitions, so the new broker report, which Son of Baglimit found, properly reflects the new forecast, although it's never been offically updated. I suppose they will when Seastruct is onboard. 

750k on R&D, that's heaps, maybe that welding ROV is closer to fruition, since that is the main objective listed on their website, for innovation.

How will the market take what was forecast, with no juicy bits???

Remember they have 64million recently invested by all those new instos, at 95c, so I can't see them letting it slip, only them accumulating. If you consider them seeing the worth in it at 95c, what do they think of it at 80c, when it still remains ontrack and potential for much larger things??


----------



## reg9400

I am wondering if the December Quarter may be traditionally slower with regards to revenue due to the Xmas period. Only one more underwelding job would have pushed revenue upto the previous quarters level.


----------



## shaunm

There are obviously still many people selling this stock, so I guess they are the non-believers.
I have topped up in the low 80's and am desperately keen to see Neppy get back over the 90 cent nark.
Does anyone have any thoughts on what it will take to see it happen?


----------



## SophieSweet

Surely all those instos that missed out on the "oversubscribed x 3" would be picking up whatever they can, thinking, suckers that bought at 95c. And the ones that bought at 95c would be trying to get their average down a bit. It would be only the few mum and dads selling, as the instos own a cartload now of NMS and all sales are generally tiny, with the occassional crosstrade. But these large amount of small trades that have kept happening, there must be something to it. I don't think it will take much to see this surge, perhaps even US finances to be deemed on track would kickstart it. But as I keep saying, I think something big is looming, bigger than the Apache 8million, hopefully a ongoing maintenance contract with BP to look after one whole area of their world.


----------



## vishalt

I spoke with a Macquarie broker today and their Small Cap team has around looking at NMS' operations. 

The broker said its his favorite stock by far, saying it was an "underwater Worley Parsons". 

I'm looking to buy it atm, the Macquarie brokers are nice


----------



## son of baglimit

SophieSweet said:


> Surely all those instos that missed out on the "oversubscribed x 3" would be picking up whatever they can, thinking, suckers that bought at 95c. And the ones that bought at 95c would be trying to get their average down a bit. It would be only the few mum and dads selling, as the instos own a cartload now of NMS and all sales are generally tiny, with the occassional crosstrade.




sophie

so 3 months ago neppy was 'able' (but not willing) to hand out about 200M shares at 95c to instos & other large broker clients - but only about 1/3 of that were satisfied, and now the remainder try whatever methods to scoop up what few millions they can, surprisingly below 95c, and the lucky few continue using whatever methods to also grab more to satisfy their demands. (primarily instos wanting a decent % to fill their portfolios, not the small handfuls currently being offloaded)

i assume thats what you are saying.

this arvos quarterly, on paper, looks fairly dull, with a barely reasonable level of revenues, clearly plenty of cash to continue expansion, R&D, equipment buying etc. 
for those who feel disappointed, go ahead and offload, as there are plenty more than willing to take them off your hands. but do recall its more than likely a lot of the december qtr revs cant be added in simply because the job wasnt finished at the time, and payment will only come when the job is complete. (see june 07 qtr as an example) this will only be discovered when the half yearly is produced in the coming weeks, after the SPP is closed, and the SP of NMS moves well into $1+ figures and beyond.


----------



## misterS

The absence of any problems consoles me, and I'm not concerned with a few million either way - they are integrating successfully and that's what counts. 

Others have pointed out that we don't know much about the current project payment dates or the pipeline of projects and the dates of their asociated revenue, and in which quarter they enter the books.

This accounting effect might presumably also appear because of the logistics involved in preparing for a very large project even before it got underway - you have to free up the resources.

For example, how many staff and how much equipment would be made available by a master service contract with BP, as some of us have speculated may be on the cards since the independent report apparently recommended, or at least identified, NEPSYS as the best for BP in the North Sea?  

If such a contract is being arranged then the resource has to be prepared and made available for the agreed commencement date and for the duration and so is not available for other work, in the run-up as well as during the course of such a contract - as with all work of course you need to plan and co-ordinate it all, but in the quarter prior to bigger jobs we might see a slight dip.  

Don't know how much of NMS would be devoted to such a contract with BP   but there will eventually be occasions when a significant percentage of NMS will be tied to a single client and in any case, jobs will not always segue perfectly from one to the next.

Anyway, just an idle thought to share, may or may not be correct and may or may not apply for that quarter.  

What is probably a more concrete aspect of the quarterly is that it indicates that the integration, which has been considered a principle risk because it is hard to do and involves all the variable of each of the parts, is working.

When you stick all these companies together in a short time and still meet expectations without a blemish, it's pretty outstanding really, and its only Q1....


----------



## SophieSweet

It's pretty dissapointing so far, hitting 72c now. Come on with the "bounce back hard" scenario, I'm running out of valium.

The Euro Patent can't have been finalised yet, otherwise it surely would have been announced.

Maybe it's time now Oldblue!!!!


----------



## shaunm

I don't quite get all the small sales going through?
I have been topping up today so I too am waiting for this so-called bounce.


----------



## oldblue

SophieSweet said:


> It's pretty dissapointing so far, hitting 72c now. Come on with the "bounce back hard" scenario, I'm running out of valium.
> 
> The Euro Patent can't have been finalised yet, otherwise it surely would have been announced.
> 
> Maybe it's time now Oldblue!!!!




Hi Sophie
I may have said this before but I've been nicked so often by falling knives in the past 40 years or so that I take a lot of care now with this sort of market.

Still intend to buy NMS.


----------



## Plasmapark

SophieSweet said:


> Surely all those instos that missed out on the "oversubscribed x 3" would be picking up whatever they can, thinking, suckers that bought at 95c. And the ones that bought at 95c would be trying to get their average down a bit. It would be only the few mum and dads selling, as the instos own a cartload now of NMS and all sales are generally tiny, with the occassional crosstrade. But these large amount of small trades that have kept happening, there must be something to it. I don't think it will take much to see this surge, perhaps even US finances to be deemed on track would kickstart it. But as I keep saying, I think something big is looming, bigger than the Apache 8million, hopefully a ongoing maintenance contract with BP to look after one whole area of their world.




Sophie,
You might just have hit the nail on the head.
Perhaps even US finances on track????
Maybe thats the one fly in the ointment that may hold things back for some time to come......damn, I hope not tho.


----------



## jaffa

I see it like this.

This business has a very sound strategy - endeavouring to service the resource sector in a highly specialised area. But like all strategies they have to execute. CEOs dont get sacked for bad strategy. They get sakced for bad execution. Part of their execution involves integrating some acquistions - always a tough thing and fraught with danger. 

All in all it looks to have alot of the Warren Buffet's about it - sound strategy, solid niche, and until very recently a growing market. Thing that remains to be seen is whether the management can nail it - the other big Buffet factor. 

For mine I am staying in at this stage. I think it will be some time before we see any real results that translate to share price. Also, as is always the case, being a speculative play in a volatile market is not a great position. 


Let's hope they can keep their head above water (pardon the pun) in the interim.

Jaffa


----------



## engo

Maybe I am missing something here, revenues for the whole of FY07= $15.5 million. Revenues for the first half of FY08 =$34.7 million, on track to meet company forecasts of between $60 and $70 million, sounds pretty good to me!!


----------



## budgie

Engo,

NMS have not made revenues of 34.7 million for the first half of this financial year. It really surprises me with the amount of people who think that cash flow is the same as revenue. Cash flow is the "amount of cash that has come into the bank" not revenue earned for the period....

For all we know NMS may have recorded 40 million worth of revenue for the six months so far, however the cash for those jobs won't be received until this quarter or maybe the next quarter. 

I'm assuming that payment for the jobs that NMS does will be in installments from clients. That is an original deposit possible progress payments depending on the tyoe of job, and then a final payment once the job has bee complete and the customer is happy.

If i see one my person post about the cash for the quarter equalling revenues i will seriously go bananas.lol.....

By the way i take this quarterly cash flow as being rather good. Positive cash flow is building quarter by quarter and with a hopefull increas of jobs that neppy might be performing the cash flows for the next few quarters should keep on increasing...


----------



## oldblue

And, of course, cash flow will also include proceeds from cash issues, placements, SPP's etc. from time to time.


----------



## SophieSweet

02:20:02 PM 0.725    260 
02:20:02 PM 0.725    172 
02:18:03 PM 0.725    182 
02:13:44 PM 0.730    100 
02:13:43 PM 0.730    4,000 
02:13:03 PM 0.725    188 
02:08:18 PM 0.725    170 
02:05:16 PM 0.730    3,000 
02:02:03 PM 0.725    175 
01:57:03 PM 0.725    181 

Any theories on these piddling little trades. Someones trying to get an average down, but why?? They've been happening alot lately. Is there to be another raising to buy vessels? Or buy MRM??


----------



## oldblue

It looks to me like someone standing in the market and picking up small parcels as they appear.

Does the company's history suggest a lot of small, odd-lot holders?


----------



## shaunm

Wow I am really getting edgey with this "stagnation" at the mo'.
I'm not sure if I should accumulate any more as we ain't going nowhere, or so it seems.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.brr.com.au/event/40604

ive been waiting, and lange FINALLY delivers it - a new audio, revealing plenty.

my summary coming after several listens.


----------



## son of baglimit

ok........lots of the normal positives, always good to hear.

2 points that got my attention - work in brazil - the 1st time this region has been mentioned, and for those who do their reading, you'll now brazil is becoming very much a major supplier of oil, helping alleviate supply problems from the cowboys lange referred to in november.
also the fact that apache will now contribute over 10% of revenues for the full year, and though lange maintaining forecasts of $78-85m, the recent $8m contract would provide that 10%, plus they have been doing other smaller work for them too, plus work in GOM and asia, as well as other ongoing work.
you could assume that the 08 forecast will be easily exceeded.


----------



## habs

SOBL said - you could assume that the 08 forecast will be easily exceeded.


Yeah thats the impression I got as well, he seemed more than comfortable in those comments about reaching the 08 forecasts.

The asian comments were great, executing significant levels of operation in the next 12 months there... basically have work all around the globe now!

He says he thinks he is 12 months ahead of where they thought they would be 12 months ago...

Interesting stuff.


----------



## SophieSweet

SophieSweet said:


> 02:20:02 PM 0.725    260
> 02:20:02 PM 0.725    172
> 02:18:03 PM 0.725    182
> 02:13:44 PM 0.730    100
> 02:13:43 PM 0.730    4,000
> 02:13:03 PM 0.725    188
> 02:08:18 PM 0.725    170
> 02:05:16 PM 0.730    3,000
> 02:02:03 PM 0.725    175
> 01:57:03 PM 0.725    181
> 
> Any theories on these piddling little trades. Someones trying to get an average down, but why?? They've been happening alot lately. Is there to be another raising to buy vessels? Or buy MRM??





It's funny, the small trades aren't there today??

11:07:09 AM 0.725 17,000 
11:06:18 AM 0.725 3,000 
11:06:18 AM 0.725 5,000 
11:06:14 AM 0.720 10,763 
11:06:14 AM 0.720 17,237 
11:01:54 AM 0.720 50,000 
11:00:33 AM 0.720 6,000 
10:59:40 AM 0.720 15,000 
10:59:40 AM 0.720 9,000 
10:59:40 AM 0.720 2,763 

And can anyone shed any light on the point in that media release yesterday regarding asx laws/rulings etc?

And maybe, just maybe we hit the bottom?


----------



## SophieSweet

3.5million traded! that's one of NMS's biggest days. 1.7million sold after close. Maybe we have seen the end of someones purge??  Maybe the averaging down was for a big trade?

8-9million of backlogged NEPSYS work. Not so long ago, news like that would have made the SP surge, but not today. And being 12months ahead of where they thought they'd be, only 12months ago?!?!

No doubt it will bounce back and I think "hard", as Neil Carter from Macquarie said. But I can't help but feel really dissapointed about how low it's dropped. If only I'd .......


----------



## JTLP

Has Neppy stated that they will pay a dividend in time?

At 70 cents she has to be looking pretty sexy? top up?


----------



## oldblue

I'm still waiting to buy.  

Doesn't look as if it has found the bottom yet so patience is still required.


----------



## son of baglimit

whats behind the 1.7m cross trade ? and at higher than market price ?

could it be a transfer of the shares accumulated lately by a certain insto ?

i do recall a similar event after the 60c placement/rights issue - in fact there were several of these transfers towards the end of that accumulation phase.


----------



## Plasmapark

oldblue said:


> I'm still waiting to buy.
> 
> Doesn't look as if it has found the bottom yet so patience is still required.




Crickey Blue.....your crystal ball is working a real treat.
68 and dropping....I wonder how long this limbo dance is gonna carry on????


----------



## shaunm

Plasmapark said:


> 68 and dropping....




Steady on there Plasmapark mate, the low is 68 with no dropping....yet
I agree this is getting awfully dull:sleeping:


----------



## SophieSweet

I was just having my dry toast and marmalade and scouring through my paper and found this little article.


http://www.thisisnorthscotland.co.u...tentPK=19763196&folderPk=85744&pNodeId=150607

ROSS DEEPTECH CROSSES THE LINE TO JOIN NEPTUNE'S SUBSEA EMPIRE 

08:50 - 04 February 2008 

Last month, north-east Scottish energy engineering company Ross Deeptech was captured by Neptune Marine, an Australian group with designs on the North Sea subsea market, especially IRM (inspection, repair and maintenance) activities.

According to Neptune's CEO, Christian Lange, the changing nature of subsea contracting has left a vacuum in the marketplace that he feels his young company can exploit successfully.

He also believes that a specialist subsea dry welding technique developed by Neptune in Australia will prove attractive.

Lange had been scouting the North Sea for opportunities for about a year and entered negotiations with Ross Deeptech's managing director, Robert Ross, several months ago.

For Ross, the deal provides an excellent opportunity to cash in on a huge personal effort to build the Stonehaven-headquartered company, which has a significant capability in the fabrication of specialist offshore subsea structures and pioneering marine renewables devices.

Neptune listed on the Australian Stock Exchange in 2004. It was formed to invest in and develop an innovative underwater welding technology, then commercialise it.

Lange joined in February, 2006, he says to shake up the business - give it commercial direction - refocus it. The objective was to build a multifaceted subsea engineering business based on offshore oil &gas.

"This entailed from subsea engineering design, supporting EPIC contractors and the like, right through to performing inspection, repair and maintenance works ??? subsea production infrastructure, FPSOs, pipelines ??? the whole gamut," Lange told Energy.

"Six acquisitions have given us a core capability; all are predominantly Western Australian and support the North-west Shelf and Timor Sea sectors.

"Once we had built critical mass in Australia, our goal always was to move our model into the major offshore regions ??? US Gulf, Asia and the North Sea are our three main targets. This is about looking at specific opportunities; it's not about trying to re-create what we do in Perth."

So what is Neptune's key differentiator?

"At the technical level, it's our underwater dry weld technology, plus it's the ability to provide a total solution to customers for IRM without having to outsource to half-a-dozen or more subcontractors. That's our competitive advantage.

"We've had some great success in Perth and our goal is to be successful out of Aberdeen, too, with Ross Deeptech playing a key role."

Lange sees excellent opportunities in keeping mature infrastructure in good health.

"What you're seeing, and have done for 10 years now, is that the majors are selling down fields where primary production has taken been taken care of.

"They get passed to the Apaches of this world, who apply new technologies to extend the lives of producing assets. Meantime, infrastructure, which was only ever designed to last 20-30 years, now needs serious maintenance. And because of a history of cyclical and low-price oil until the last two years or so, that infrastructure really hasn't had a lot of attention ??? North Sea and globally.

"Our role is to fill a vacuum that others have let form. What you have is a situation where high/mid-level companies on the subsea side have seen enormous growth in greenfield development elsewhere, such as West Africa, with the result that much less attention is now being paid to the IRM side in places like the North Sea. That's the void we aim to fill.

"Secondly, what is also lacking is an organisation that can engineer the solutions and then go on and deliver those solutions in the field. Most of the diving companies either provide vessels and diving ??? so they get their income stream from utilisation of that asset. We generate our income from providing engineering services ??? doing all the job design, specifications, project management, the whole box and dice and then delivering it in-field, with the result that we can capture all of that value.

"Of course, a customer may not require an entire integrated operation, so we have just diving services, survey services and so forth."

When asked where Ross Deeptech fitted in, Lange said it would provide both a base and a set of ready-made engineering capabilities.

"It's about having a business that's very similar to ours and provides a footprint here for us to build from based on a very well respected, credible organisation.

"We're also securing a business that will allow us to transfer some of the know-how they have here at Ross Deeptech to our business in Australia."

Lange insisted that the family-style firm built up by Ross would be allowed to prosper with the minimum of meddling.

"It would be remiss of us to assume that we could completely reconfigure the business. For a start, we don't know enough about it because three months of due diligence doesn't tell us enough. So what we will do is use the management talent that Robert Ross has built over time; we will provide working capital to the business to grow; we will ask management how it views the world around here and how it wants to grow.

"We're from Australia. We understand the Australian environment, but I would be remiss if I stepped into Aberdeen and started throwing my weight around and telling people how to operate."



 When will this mongrel start going north again?!?!? F%$@!!


----------



## shaunm

Well Sophie, I think letters like B and P will probably need to be combined and included in an announcemnt to get things going, cos nothing much else is working right now!?


----------



## Plasmapark

Whoops....67.5
I really feel for the poor sods that purchased at 1.37 last year....now that would make me nervous...
Hang in there guys.....


----------



## oldblue

Plasmapark said:


> Crickey Blue.....your crystal ball is working a real treat.
> 68 and dropping....I wonder how long this limbo dance is gonna carry on????




Crystal ball broke a long time ago.

Just too many scars from trying to catch falling knives over the years.


----------



## SophieSweet

Share purchase plan finished and new shares hit the market tomorrow, according to the timeframe given 14december. It will be interesting to see how many people participated. I personally know someone who did. They don't follow the SP like I do.

Shaunm I wouldn't be suprised if they were working for BP already, they may be the top secret ones mentioned.


----------



## Whitsy

SophieSweet said:


> Share purchase plan finished and new shares hit the market tomorrow, according to the timeframe given 14december. It will be interesting to see how many people participated. I personally know someone who did. They don't follow the SP like I do.




Agreed it will be interesting to see how many people participated...

People who purchased at the SPP will be easy to spot. They will be the ones  wearing a coloured wig, red nose and happy pants tomorrow...clowns 

...however fantastic for NMS

I think i am getting very sinicle in my old age.
Hang in their holders


----------



## son of baglimit

great new website has been delivered - very informative, and attractive to investors & clients........although....

in the investor section, they may want to remove the intersuisse broker report and replace it with the intended patersons one lol.

any other comments.

http://www.neptunems.com/


----------



## Plasmapark

Yeah SOB....just a quick one.
Maybe Neppy can have a chat with their server.....tell them to upgrade the equipment coz, IT AIN'T WORKING.....for now at least.


----------



## Fleeta

Whitsy said:


> Agreed it will be interesting to see how many people participated...
> 
> People who purchased at the SPP will be easy to spot. They will be the ones  wearing a coloured wig, red nose and happy pants tomorrow...clowns
> 
> ...however fantastic for NMS
> 
> I think i am getting very sinicle in my old age.
> Hang in their holders




I participated! For the greater good of the company, I believe they will repay me in years to come. Also, considering my entry prices of 26c, 20c, 44c and 68c, they really don't owe me anything - although I have lost buckloads on paper in the past couple of months! I don't understand the current lull in the price at all.


----------



## Whitsy

Fleeta said:


> I participated! For the greater good of the company, I believe they will repay me in years to come. Also, considering my entry prices of 26c, 20c, 44c and 68c, they really don't owe me anything - although I have lost buckloads on paper in the past couple of months! I don't understand the current lull in the price at all.




That is fair enough Fleeta...your entry levels are fantastic so I totally understand...and I admire your loyalty to the company by taking part...but at 65.5 now ???? very charitable

I'm over this sp


----------



## SophieSweet

Whitsy said:


> I'm over this sp




Me to! I had to sell a fair amount on my margin loan, luckily I have sold a fair few at profit in the last 6months, so my tax will be better at least!?

Apparantly there is an article in this weeks BRW(see HC) and some pratt sold out, but also it say Clive Langley has sold out. That happenned ages ago at 75c, and also mentions Macquarie wanting out. That goes totally against what Neil Carter said on "Debt to equity"(Sky Business), he only mentioned two of their top stocks,one being NMS, of 60-70 stocks, in the small cap fund and that they look at a 5yr investment. Also the article says about issues relating to big oil/gas providers being hesitant about giving a small company new work. All that seems to go against recent available information, to my understanding. It sounded to me like NMS had more work on their hands than they could handle, with 8-9million backlogged NEPSYS work so far this year, as well as what they have completed. Lange says they are 1yr ahead of schedule? But BRW says they can't pick up new work? It doesn't make sense. And why would BP even commission a report on NEPSYS if they didn't intend on utilising it, if the report proved positive for NMS, and it did. I don't think the BRW article is well researched by the sounds of it.

I think overall the US problems have pushed it down through negative sentiment and pratt sold out, which we should see a notice to that effect, but I doubt we will see one regarding Macquarie. 

I personally will be hanging on, definitely, nothing has changed fundamentally, only looks better! Except the $@&ing SP!!!

And the new website looks excellent, the credentials of Keenan, Lange and Agostini are well worth the read.


----------



## shaunm

I reckon it has to be someone (group) trying to push the SP lower to buy up at a bargain. I saw a video on "youtube" by a trader ( name escapes me now) who said that's what they do to buy up good stocks at bargain prices.

The volume today is around 20% of the last few days so it looks like the sellers are drying up. I have been buying all the way down, and I can't buy any more.
Things have to come up again soon. It's half the price it was in November so what's the difference now, apart from sentiment?


----------



## JTLP

This is becoming pretty damn cheap.

If all this hype and talk comes to fruition, these prices will look like the bargain of the century.

BUT

Something is definitely happening out in the Neppy World...
Why is somebody selling down? Why is this price getting smashed?

The Futures are pointing to a bad night in the US tonite. I might jump on the Neppy train if it breaches 60. Any chartists for support lines?


----------



## sam76

I have futures up atm, but it's waaay to early to be relying on them yet. 

I agree, if it breaches 60 then I'd condider a small entry

*apologies*

Sorry for some reason my screen hadn't refreshed for a couple of hours.  You're right futures look grim atm


----------



## Whitsy

JTLP said:


> This is becoming pretty damn cheap.
> 
> If all this hype and talk comes to fruition, these prices will look like the bargain of the century.
> 
> BUT
> 
> Something is definitely happening out in the Neppy World...
> Why is somebody selling down? Why is this price getting smashed?




Underwriter took up 25mill+ @ .95 and is now selling them (IMO )...as they can't afford to hold them any longer.

Hopefully this is over sooner rather than later I'm over this


----------



## shaunm

Whitsy said:


> Underwriter took up 25mill+ @ .95 and is now selling them (IMO )...as they can't afford to hold them any longer.
> 
> Hopefully this is over sooner rather than later I'm over this




That sounds insane. How could you take a 6.25 million hit (based on 70 cent sale)? Nice one - Staggering!


----------



## kash

New to looking at this share. EPS forecast is 6-7 cents. With this fall in SP are their projected earnings still high?


----------



## EZZA

Anyone know why the share price is getting hammered so much?
Has there been any extremely bad news out there?


----------



## shaunm

Maybe it is a stack of people who bought in at the share placement and are just off-loading, much like the alleged broker a couple of posts up.
This company has a great story to tell and has a unique position (nepsys dry weld) so this should have nothing to do with anything being wrong in terms of strategy and operations.


----------



## son of baglimit

Whitsy said:


> Underwriter took up 25mill+ @ .95 and is now selling them (IMO )...as they can't afford to hold them any longer.




ummmm - what underwriter ? - what 25m+ @ 95c ?

the placement was completed, and was 3 times oversubscribed - no underwriter needed there.
the SPP had no minimum or maximum, and as stated several times, was likely just a way to quieten those whinging about not getting opportunities to accumulate more in the previous placement at 60c (1:20 rights issue).
so there was no need, and no actual, underwriter picking up these 25m shares.

get the info right !!!


and shaunm - you are absolutely spot on.


----------



## shaunm

Pheww! It's good to see the southern movement cease.
I sense a collective weight off all holders shoulders.:bounce:


----------



## son of baglimit

looks like they have made the new website very user friendly - the latest patersons report, with dec qtr comments, is included.

and its here too.........


----------



## shaunm

"Speculative Buy" - I did not think Neppy was viewed as speculative!?

Although I guess Pattersons know what they're talking about after all they are
_"underwriter to Neptune Marine Services' *$61 *placement at 95C."_

Hmm whats that $61 div by 95c.......64 shares......my that is a big placement.:blaah::silly:

Sorry the rain has me stuck inside today, going a little crazy.


----------



## Lucky_Country

Raising alot of cash but spending it equally quick.
NMS is a great stock but may drop futher  and consolidate in this market but medium term will be a winner


----------



## agro

i don't hold nor am i looking to buy but i noticed the P/E ratio for NMS is 2,204.93?!

doesn't that mean its grossly overpriced?


----------



## oldblue

agro said:


> i don't hold nor am i looking to buy but i noticed the P/E ratio for NMS is 2,204.93?!
> 
> doesn't that mean its grossly overpriced?




P/E's depend on what earnings figures are used, historical, prospective, yearly, half yearly adjusted, estimated etc.
The Age has NMS P/E at 9.92 but P/E's are fairly meaningless when a company is moving from loss to profit, expanding rapidly etc.
Doesn't necessarily mean that NMS is overpriced. In fact, I like their prospects and am waiting for some SP stability to take a small position.


----------



## r m

*What Will NMS Be Worth?  When?  And Why?*

NMS looks like a decent company, with a unique product, strong management, a sensible business model and is growing.

My question is, what will NMS be worth in the future?  Also, what will be the milestones that help to achieve that share price?

My feeling is that the share price will move to above $1 per share when the company starts paying dividends.  That will be the point where the company gets taken seriously as a 'mainstream' company that the majority of people/institutions would be happy to consider investing in.

What do you think?


----------



## SophieSweet

*Re: What Will NMS Be Worth?  When?  And Why?*



r m said:


> My feeling is that the share price will move to above $1 per share when the company starts paying dividends.  That will be the point where the company gets taken seriously as a 'mainstream' company that the majority of people/institutions would be happy to consider investing in.
> 
> What do you think?




There already is 20 major institutions on their books, as quoted by Lange.  Around 66million shares were recently issued at 95c, with the capital raising oversubscribed x 3. I doubt there will be a dividend for quiet awhile, they are ploughing money into developing the business and it seems to be money well spent. But in the mean time there will be alot of news pre dividend. $1 should be back within a few months easily, i would think. And as Neil Carter, Macquarie Small caps fund said, these things "bounce back hard". Also although the timing of the capital raising worked out alright, as NMS got the 95c. The SP had just been dragged down from $1.37 to get that price. Then the sub-prime hit as it was down. Once it turns, probably on the back of the news patersons mention, look out.

Also noted on the website, in the innovations section, no more mention of the ROV welding. Maybe that's a bit too hard at the moment?


----------



## Sounda

And you don't think Lange is aware of this little piece of info......? Absolutely!!!!!

Trouble is I don't think those that sold out at recent levels are - tough for them!!!

http://www.forbes.com/2003/03/07/cx_pm_0307westafrica_print.html

Worth a read me thinks


----------



## shaunm

Oh yeah....thank god..... some exciting news!!!:bananasmi

Neptune wins major Asian contract for NEPSYS technology
Perth, Western Australia: Leading engineering services company, Neptune Marine
Services (ASX: NMS) has secured a major Asian contract for the NEPSYS dry
underwater welding technology.

The contract involves the installation of two sleeves to strengthen a jacket leg on a
platform located in 240 feet (80 metres) of water in the southern Gulf of Thailand. The
installation will increase the maximum topside load of the platform to incorporate new
accommodation facilities.

Neptune expects to mobilise for the offshore works during April following the completion
of comprehensive habitat design, fabrication and testing; welding procedure preparation;
international class approvals to ABS standards and welder qualification and testing.
On location, the NEPSYS technology will be applied to the underwater welding of the
two high strength EH36 steel sleeves at water depths of between 15 and 40 feet (4.6 -
12 metres). The NEPSYS welding phase of the project is expected to take approximately
two weeks to complete during which time Neptune will work in partnership with Mermaid
Marine Offshore Services as prime contractor to Chevron Thailand Exploration and
Production Ltd.

Neptune’s Managing Director and CEO, Christian Lange, said the contract recognised
the substantial cost savings and improvements over conventional maintenance practices
that the NEPSYS technology offered.

“The portability of the technology ensures it can achieve a permanent repair solution in
situ that is extremely cost effective, equal to dry weld standards and internationally class
approved,” he said.

“On projects such as this where topside loads are increased, critical structural
components on the jacket substructure sometimes require reinforcement and the
NEPSYS welding technology is perfectly suited to this purpose.”
Neptune’s extension into Asia reinforces the company’s strategy for global expansion of
the NEPSYS technology that includes a number of projects earmarked for completion in
the Gulf of Mexico.

“With more than 5000 platforms and associated pipelines, the Gulf of Mexico represents
a particularly lucrative market for the technology, as does the North Sea with its ageing
offshore infrastructure,” Mr Lange suggested.
“Our acquisition of the Aberdeen-based subsea and offshore engineering firm, Ross
Deeptech Initiatives Limited, will provide a strong foundation for additional expansion
into this market.”

The NEPSYS system
The ability of the NEPSYS system to consistently achieve superior quality welds is due
to the controlled habitat that fully encloses and isolates the heat affected zone from the
surrounding environment.

Inside the habitat, ideal welding conditions are maintained via the continuous delivery of
heated inert gas at a pressure above that of the ambient hydrostatic water pressure. The
process also results in the elimination of hydrogen from the weld area and prevents
quenching from the surrounding water to provide an even thermal distribution.
The flexibility of the system provides for habitats to be custom designed to suit difficult or
complex structures or applications.


----------



## mrgroundwork

Going to open higher... someone just ordered 100,000 after the announcement came up... hopefully, this will spike the price and create an upward reversal from the current downtrend...


----------



## Plasmapark

Jeez....some good news....not before time either.
Twas beginning to look like a dog....maybe some more announcements about gaining contracts will kich the SP along a bit.
Re the placement.....Although I originally bought in at 53....then did some trading when the pants fell off, I'll be damned if I could bring myself to purchase at 95 while its so cheap.
Just makes no sense at all....no matter how good I feel about the company.


----------



## Plasmapark

Hmmmmmmmmmm
Well, I guess we can take solace in the fact that, everything is smelling like wet dog at the moment.
In Neppy's case of course, its more like dead fish.


----------



## shaunm

Plasmapark said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm
> Well, I guess we can take solace in the fact that, everything is smelling like wet dog at the moment.
> In Neppy's case of course, its more like dead fish.




LOL....yeah it seems no matter what, something is gonna happen and scare the sh*t outta everyone, regardless how good the news is on your favorite stock.
Wish we could just have one almighty "financial enema" and get this over and done with!


----------



## son of baglimit

from the recent patersons report...............

"we expect newsflow on these purchases and RELATED CONTRACTS to act as a positive catalyst..........."

related contracts - so lange purchases rov's & vessels for total of approx 
$70m-$80m, with the knowledge that, with the necessary equipment, he HAS contracts already to go.

so it all ties in with that ancient story of lange & langley going to the US & UK in 2006 to find out what the oil majors wanted - and it would appear they re getting closer to deliver. the workload in GOM is still there, so its that long term future coming to fruition soon.

and from todays ann...........

Neptune expects to mobilise for the offshore works during April after the completion of comprehensive habitat design, fabrication and testing; welding procedure preparation; international class approvals to ABS standards and welder qualification and testing...................The NEPSYS welding phase of the project is expected to take two weeks to complete.

ok, so 2 weeks of nepsys welding (for a new major client), plus how long for the other components of NMS to create the remainder in preparation ?.....assuming NMS get to do that part too.


----------



## SophieSweet

Last financial year there was 4.9million dollars of NEPSYS work. Which was up 172% on the previous year. According to the last BRR they had 8-9million of backlogged NEPSYS work. Then this new job, which I'd estimate would have to be at least 3million, based on the fact it was newsworthy and previous mentions of welding costs in the Comsec emerging companies conference. So that's around 12million worth of NEPSYS work, plus the work completed for the 7months prior to Feb and whatever they get,complete and get paid for prior to 30june. I'd say they should easily get 20million of NEPSYS work for this financial year, up from 4.9million. Not bad really. And I bet for F/Y09 they will smash this years amount. 

Also keep in mind the profit from NEPSYS work, around 50%. 

They made yesterdays SMH also for the contract win.

http://news.smh.com.au/neptune-marine-nets-major-asian-contract/20080211-1rip.html


----------



## JTLP

OK...enough is enough.

There is something in the wind at NMS.

It has been in a continual downtrend (exception being yesterday). I think a chart needs to be applied. Can somebody do this?

Is there a double bottom forming? a pennant (LOL)? was there a triple top preceding it? that wedge thing?

HELP!

Maybe the funnymentals have turned sour


----------



## shaunm

Yeah I am feeling the same way.
I can only guess that it is the people who took up the 95cent offer offloading.
Perhaps too there are a few buyers who are keen to pick up at a bargain and are capitalising on the downward movement.


----------



## Porper

JTLP said:


> I think a chart needs to be applied. Can somebody do this?
> 
> Is there a double bottom forming? a pennant (LOL)? was there a triple top preceding it? that wedge thing?
> 
> HELP!
> 
> Maybe the funnymentals have turned sour




A chart as requested.

The good news is there should be some support at these lows.Volume has dried up as it approached the probable wave 5 low, which is also a support/resistence area.

The bad news is that this sell off has been very quick and impulsive so any rise is likely to be corrective, ie.3 waves up.

Very unlikely to go surging to all time highs any time soon.


----------



## son of baglimit

porper ? - is that you ? - where have you been ?

Very unlikely to go surging to all time highs any time soon......
still not a true believer i see lol....even 3 years later.

forget ya 5 waves, 3 waves etc - despite 2 very nice anns, the mining services sector (unrelated to NMS but the ill-informed think it is) is taking a battering and dragging NMS down with it.....as with their spec status, plus an apparent concerted effort of those who collected at 95c to collect more - sorry shaun i do have to disagree. those who got hold of millions at 95c knew what they were getting, and are not fussed about the current SP - they have bought multi millions for the long term, and will continue to.
the only sellers are the traders who rode it up over the last 18 months - check the turnover levels in that time.

yes porper i am still a huge fan of NMS, but now it aint a dream - its a reality.


----------



## JTLP

Thanks for the chart Porper.

I appreciate it in these crazy times.

I agree with you though, NMS will have to pull something out of the hat to get it past its correction...but what?

Euro Patent?

BP Contracts?

Struck Oil themselves


----------



## Porper

son of baglimit said:


> porper ? - is that you ? - where have you been ?
> 
> Very unlikely to go surging to all time highs any time soon......
> still not a true believer i see lol....even 3 years later.
> 
> 
> yes porper i am still a huge fan of NMS, but now it aint a dream - its a reality.




Yeah, still here baglimit, still look at NMS as it was my first ever big winner although I just sold out before the euphoric rise.Holds a bit of sentimental value to me still, don't trade it, too volatile.Seems to be struggling but fundamentally I am a believer still.


----------



## Maliq

Porper said:


> A chart as requested.
> 
> Volume has dried up as it approached the probable wave 5 low, which is also a support/resistence area.




Good to see someone else sees what i see Porper, bought in yesterday at 0.66. Hoping some big buyers will come in soon. 

But could get ugly if it goes under $0.60, next support should come in at $0.44.


----------



## son of baglimit

the attached flyer was issued by ross deeptech, who are attending an exhibition in aberdeen for O&G services companies on behalf of NMS

see subsea08.com

quite disappointing, considering they are no longer a private company, and no mention of their takeover by NMS.


----------



## Plasmapark

Considering the way the SP is travelling, I'm not at all surprised Ross Deeptech didn't want to mention the takeover...
Call it what you like but, a dog by any other name is still a dog so,  methinks it may be some time before the pedigree starts to show...


----------



## shaunm

Volume only reached 168,814 today so it looks as though the sellers are drying up. Hopefully there'll be a positive night in the US or there'll be some positive news soon to nudge things North.

...and on the Ross Deeptech brochure, I would be surprised that a reference to NMS was left out due to the share price; I dare say the proof for the flyer was done prior to the finalised deal and was overlooked in the proofing stage.


----------



## marklar

Shaun, it's presidents' day in the US so no market lead from there.  Sellers drying up might not be that good if nobody is buying, although in this kind of market I'd be happy with sideways movement for a while.  

I suspect there are a number of people on this forum (like me) that are waiting for that change in sentiment and would hope to get back in before 95c.

m.


----------



## Plasmapark

Marklar,
I'm confused so help me out here.
You're waiting for a change in shareholder sentiment and, hope to get in before the SP hits 95c....right???
Mate....the SP closed at 64.5, the lowest its been since 11/07.
I doubt....okay.....I hope it won't drop any lower however, all things being equal, wouldn't it make sense to buy in now, while the SP is at these lows???
Then, when the (obvious....to me at least and, no doubt lots of others as well)) change in sentiment comes about, you'll reap the benefits.
Fortune favours the brave.


----------



## chinatide

Waited for long time watching for entry into this company, but the company continues to have success written all over it.  I'm in at this level.  With oil hitting $100 today (or elevated level around it), there is little to bring halt to the shortage of services in the overall subsea industry in near term.  Asia booming along with other oil gas regions, so good to hear of their moves in Singapore and Thailand. People seem to holding off, but value assessment of FY09 figures suggest is already well oversold.    Consider management in last year have delivered on promises ahead of plan, there is no reason to think they won't achieve in this environment.  The drop has been pushed by market, not by oil and gas demand.


----------



## Plasmapark

Struth....59.5 and no signs of slowing.
C'mon you lot...where's all the positive talk about, fundamentals still being okay, future looking bright et al.....
Doesn't seem to matter what happens to the upward trend in oil prices, poor ole Neppy is dropping like a hot piece of steel.....
It seems only those wearing asbestos gloves are the ones willing to touch the sucker.
I'm just overjoyed I didn't participate in the latest raising....that must really hurt.


----------



## oldblue

All is not lost! At least there's no obvious reason other than the general state of the market.
I'm still waiting to buy .... but that SP has got to turn first.


----------



## prawn_86

oldblue said:


> All is not lost! At least there's no obvious reason other than the general state of the market.
> I'm still waiting to buy .... but that SP has got to turn first.




I agree blue.

I used to be just a fundamental investor, but now in volatile times like these i want a defined uptrend if im going to buy into something for a medium term hold.

Only time it doesnt matter imo is 5+ year outlook, which i dont have for any of my stocks currently.


----------



## Porper

Maliq said:


> Good to see someone else sees what i see Porper, bought in yesterday at 0.66. Hoping some big buyers will come in soon.
> 
> But could get ugly if it goes under $0.60, next support should come in at $0.44.




Pretty nasty day for NMS, increased volume and close near lows.

Just playing around with some time projections and I have 06th March & 23rd April as significant.

Price wise if we break 0.58 the next projection is around 0.52 although apart from Fib there isn't much support around there.Very important where we go from here.If we start to bounce from here I would be looking at a return to the downside around 06th March, if we carry on down now, a bounce up around that date.As for April 23rd, wouldn't have a clue


----------



## oldblue

Yes, Prawn. Took me nearly 40 years of investing to take real notice of TA but a few "disappointments" made me sit up and pay attention.  

Mind you, I don't always take my own advice but at least when I don't I'm aware of the consequences.

NMS remains on my watchlist.


----------



## shaunm

I don't think this current sentiment is only impacting Neppy in this sector. Have a look at Mermaide Marine MRM. A similar focus and also down considerably. They were riding high around $2.15 last year and now languishing at $1.50 odd. Not quite as big a drop but an interesting comparison.

This may be one of those opportunities to throw an extra $10k in and reap the rewards when some sense returns. What's that saying..."Fortune favours the brave."

C'mon........all we need is one big announcement!?:


----------



## son of baglimit

yes fortune does favour the brave - damn good week to keep accumulating.

you want a big announcement - then here it is...........

next thursday 28 feb NMS will ann their half yearly report, showing how well they REALLY did til 31/12/07.

assuming that will come with further updates on where they are going.

the patent is due any day.

the ROV's are due for delivery soon.

the vessels are due to be ordered soon.

seastruct is due to be finalised soon.

every offshore O&G services company will be swamped with work now that OIL has settled at $100 - they will be coming to our doors - dont doubt it.

if you are wanting more of these sub $10m contracts to be announced - forget it, they are gone. theres bigger fish to fry now.


----------



## SophieSweet

Employment opportunities at Neptune

Copied from somewhere else, but this is definitely worth a look. 

http://www.rossdeeptech.co.uk/em/publish/index.html
http://www.neptunems.com/careers/global-opportunities.aspx

 just a few jobs going??


----------



## JTLP

Very very tempted to get the fingers even dirtier before the half yearly report...

NMS has been in quite a downtrend and these seem to be pretty cheap pick ups (based on the fact they have a patent pending, as well as contracts in the pipeline).

If that half yearly is good then NMS should begin its trend upwards!


----------



## shaunm

Alright.....WTF is going on here!?:flush:
Someone has gotta be manipulating the price cos there cannot be any good reason why this SP keeps going down.
What, isn't being in profit, well ahead of projections, winning contracts, enough for some.
I picked up some more a .57 thinking this has gotta be the bottom; wrong again!
Hurry up half yearly report.....I hope.


----------



## Porper

shaunm said:


> Alright.....WTF is going on here!?:flush:
> Someone has gotta be manipulating the price cos there cannot be any good reason why this SP keeps going down.




The price certainly isn't being manipulated, it is just very weak, there is just somebody offloading for whatever reason.

As my post above, shouldn't go below 0.52 ish, then should bounce, if not,will go a fair bit lower.
If the half yearly is out Thursday maybe I have the time counts wrong, we'll see.


----------



## Plasmapark

Someone mentioned 44 not so long ago....looks like it may go there yet.
Half yearly isn't gonna make a lot of difference....its going to take some bigger news than that to turn this crud around.
Lets hope its not far off coz, this is getting rather tedious.


----------



## shaunm

Man it would take some real balls to now sell your holding on the hope that you could buy back in lower.
I betcha if I do it the thing is gonna bounce straight after.
Perhaps we need a sacificial lamb??:axt:

The number 44 has never been so scarey!


----------



## Santoro

shaunm said:


> Man it would take some real balls to now sell your holding on the hope that you could buy back in lower.
> I betcha if I do it the thing is gonna bounce straight after.
> Perhaps we need a sacificial lamb??:axt:
> 
> The number 44 has never been so scarey!




OK...you go then shaunm.....if it goes further down I'll put mine up.....you would have to think there is the chance someone would takeover NMS at these levels now that most of the work is done....but the sp is down


----------



## son of baglimit

and likewise, surely they WOULDNT get sufficient levels to agree - not the board, not the holders of shares in escrow, not the instos - and not me.

the current environment, and NMS record so far, doesnt suggest any chance of a takeover currently - lookout 4 years + down the track.


----------



## son of baglimit

and the european patent is another step closer..........

http://www.epoline.org/portal/PA_1_...RDOCTYPE=PDF&RDOCNO=EM18H9B15913FI4&NPL=false

they ask for the OFFICIAL GRANT CERTIFICATE - is it me, or are they planning several announcements this thursday - half year report, european patent, plus....................

we shall see.


----------



## shaunm

son of baglimit said:


> is it me, or are they planning several announcements this thursday - half year report, european patent, plus....................
> 
> we shall see.




I like that kinda talk SOB. I have had that same question in my mind over the last few days, probably more hoping actually.


----------



## SophieSweet

I've had to stop watching the SP, it's too disturbing, I just rely on my margin lender to give me updates, which they have done a few times now, thanks guys!!

There must be something going on, they wouldn't advertise for over 30 different jobs (only in Aus), and multiples of each one, if nothing was happening. So whatever the SP does in 08, i doubt it would be nothing compared to 09. You'd have to think the 12billion Pluto project or some other major NW shelf work would filter a bit of work NMS's way soon, with all the connections they have, particularly Agostini. And we haven't heard of anything major from the US, so it's only a matter of time for that to happen. the "Nepsys" market edge should be huge!??!

God knows how Son of Baglimit finds those patent pages?!?! And what stage is that at, are they just dotting the "i's" and so forth?


----------



## Plasmapark

son of baglimit said:


> and the european patent is another step closer..........
> 
> http://www.epoline.org/portal/PA_1_...RDOCTYPE=PDF&RDOCNO=EM18H9B15913FI4&NPL=false
> 
> they ask for the OFFICIAL GRANT CERTIFICATE - is it me, or are they planning several announcements this thursday - half year report, european patent, plus....................
> 
> we shall see.




Crickey SOB, you're good at finding this stuff....I'm the same as Sophie....amazed. (Must have too much time on your hands...lol)
I certainly hope you're right about possible multiple announcements....we could use a LOT of good news about now.
I know the SP needs it....

Regards the jobs advertised:
I hope they can get them filled.....there's a BIG trades shortage in all engineering fields these days, thanks in no small part to the resources boom.


----------



## shaunm

Wow....a really good day today!
Up 15%, 680k volume. Let's have some more of this, yes please!
A halfway reasonable night in the US and who knows how much more we can recover


----------



## dogwithflees1983

Up another 15% this morning!! Finally Neppy's SP is heading rightfully North again. With results expected next week, lets hope theres more good news to come.


----------



## Plasmapark

Oh yeah......nice to see the SP heading back into more positive territory.
Damn....I can hear the sighs of relief from here...
Seems an oil price of over US$100 sure as hell ain't hurting things either...


----------



## shaunm

Praise the Lord!
All that buying I did from 70 cents down to the 50s may just pay off (touch veneer)


----------



## Plasmapark

Also nice to see Neppy make the top percentage rises list, even it is oppies.
That surely will put a smile on Sophies dial...


----------



## mrgroundwork

dont have my charting software available, but if you draw the straight line from the highs during the recent downtrend, you can clearly see the 2 day rally has broken through that line on rising volume... nice little reversal... 

hopefully the beginning of a new uptrend

although, the question still remains, who was putting so much selling pressure on the SP in the last few months and why?


----------



## oldblue

Took a small position yesterday. A little late perhaps but I'm reasonably confident now that the SP has turned.


----------



## chinatide

A nice turnaround in this company's price recently as expected.  It was earlier well oversold.  The price was affected by the overall sour market conditions and a recent holder's sellout for (what I believe were) non-company related reasons.  Some good news floating around now it seems and perhaps a total new era for the company to dawn.


----------



## prawn_86

chinatide said:


> A nice turnaround in this company's price recently as expected.  It was earlier well oversold.




Why was it oversold?

Please provide some facts rather than an opinion, be it of a technical or a fundamental nature.


----------



## chinatide

prawn_86 said:


> Why was it oversold?
> 
> Please provide some facts rather than an opinion, be it of a technical or a fundamental nature.





Wow! Talk about the Spanish Inquisition.

Heavily oversold in my opinion since it is a company which has recently: re-confirmed forecasts of significant revenues and eps growth for the 2008 and 2009 periods, giving it a relatively low P/E considering the growth expected; re-confirmed that growth is continuing and that strategies are well ahead of schedule.  Future acquisitions are still confirmed as being on the board; the sector is still booming and the price has been lagging when compared to bounces of other companies in similar fields.

Oversold from the TA point of view too for a variety of reasons, but DMI has recently touched 8 and the price has come off by some 50% from the top formed just weeks ago.  There has been an obvious large and sustained sell off in recent weeks and the remaining activity and downward pressure was driven not by any reality, but by recent overall market sentiment and unrealistic fears for how any US recessions may affect the company.  

Company will only benefit from increased oil prices of late and it is relatively protected from sub-prime, economic slowdown and credit concerns.


----------



## dogwithflees1983

Wow! That is a decent explanation to why you believe the stock was oversold...I must concur

With the mkt down today could be a great buying opportunity....


----------



## chinatide

There is certainly nothing in the half yearly report to change my above views.  Wide project capture, good growth shown, major customer penetration, profit, etc, etc.  A good read.  Good news to continue to flow with this company.


----------



## SophieSweet

Re the half yearly. I thought it sounded fine. There was an explanation re the delayed jobs and the lack of vessels. Now they will buy and hire vessels out, another source of revenue. They spent considerable amount on training divers welding, which they can't do without, considering they have 9million of booked Nepsys work. Then there was the upgrades on the Nepsys habitat, also the semi automated model, worth conservatively 5-6million and doing very well in trials. And a maiden profit, not much, but they are spending alot on developing the company as mentioned above. Whether it satisfies the market is another question. One thing for sure is there is always positive change and evidence that they are developing a huge company. And the amount of jobs advertised by Neptune just proves they anticipate alot of growth- 34 individual job types. As shown earlier in the thread, the Euro Patent must be due any day now, seeing the last line in that document(22feb08) requesting the grant certificate, to me indicates it's done and dusted. Also we should hear about Seastruct by the end of march. And the new ROVS are due in the next month or so and will also contribute to this years revenue and of course beyond.So there's some news coming that's again positive and evidence they are growing. I'm only concerned about the price of the shares i have to sell along the way, to pay bills, but the long term ones, like 2-3yrs away, I'm very happy with.


----------



## son of baglimit

my highlights from the half yearly............

for those with accounting knowledge, please correct me, but the delayed payments contributing $6.3m to revenues & $3.15m to ebit brings these items up to $38m in revenues & $5m ebit for the half year.

for the 1st time, diving contracts awarded in europe (you would assume not business directly attributable to ross deeptech, as it wasnt finalised til january)

a lot of relatively small contract work not previously announced, to keep the revenues coming in.

a greater explanation of their R&D activities.

as said in the comsec presentation late last year, lange has a lot of time for the margins achievable by tri-surv. this is shown in the presentation slide showing divisions, sales, contribution to ebit, and the amount of ebit created from sales - 43% - an amazing figure. 
and the contribution of ebit from tri-surv compared to the overall business - 42%. 
i posted several times (on another forum) this was always going to be the most significant acquisition. and its from only 4 1/2 months.

comparing revenues for the half year, with the previous full year.

it appears we are now getting from NMS what a lot of us have not been hoping for, but expecting.

and theres still the patent & sea-struct acq to finalise.


----------



## Plasmapark

Yeah...well...I guess its a reasonable report.
I still think its gonna take better news than that to turn things on a sustainable upward trend.
In my humble opinion, I would have thought $9mil of NEPSYS orders was quite ordinary, considering the costs involved....


----------



## dogwithflees1983

I have read the half yearly results and was pretty impressed with the numbers. Neppy also expecting strong results during the second half of the year, as stated on pg 2 of the financial accounts. Very suprised to see the stock dive 8% in early trading this morning, I just picked up some more @ bargain prices !! With the continued strength of the oil&gas industry over the next 12 months it can only lead to bigger&better things for Neppy shareholders...


----------



## shaunm

Absolutely DWF, the 1/2 yearly numbers are impressive. Unless market sentiment does a complete turn-around in the next 3-4 months, I wonder if it will not be until the full year results that we see the SP really improve.


----------



## vishalt

I bought in today, 1500 shares, finally (my whole pay check ahah). 

Hope this thing becomes WorleyParsons in 10 years .


----------



## doctorj

son of baglimit said:


> for those with accounting knowledge, please correct me, but the delayed payments contributing $6.3m to revenues & $3.15m to ebit brings these items up to $38m in revenues & $5m ebit for the half year.



No it doesn't, because they didn't finish the work during the half year, infact some of it is still on going.

Some, or all of it will be recognised at 30 June depending on how they go. It's worth noting though that vessel availability is likely to be an issue impacting their bottom line going forward so it probably won't be a case of just shifting which half year they recognise the profit, but it could well impact their full year numbers.

Also, I'm surprised Stantons let them get away with showing their IFRS adjustments as they did - it's quite misleading.


----------



## Santoro

doctorj said:


> Some, or all of it will be recognised at 30 June depending on how they go. It's worth noting though that vessel availability is likely to be an issue impacting their bottom line going forward so it probably won't be a case of just shifting which half year they recognise the profit, but it could well impact their full year numbers.




I believe its been pointed out a few times, but vessel availability seems to be an issue. Perhaps a merger between mermaid marine and neptune marine services could deliver value to share holders of both companies. Clearly if you are going to work off-shore vessels are an integral part.

I wondered why NMS would purchase 3 ROV's, they must have work on their books for them. Again these will require vessels to support there work.

I don't think you'll be dissappointed Vishalt, with an estimated year end earnings per share of 0.06-0.07 the P(0.65)/E (0.06-0.07) of around 9 or 10 it is hard to believe the price of NMS at the moment.


----------



## son of baglimit

doctorj said:


> No it doesn't, because they didn't finish the work during the half year, infact some of it is still on going.
> 
> Some, or all of it will be recognised at 30 June depending on how they go. It's worth noting though that vessel availability is likely to be an issue impacting their bottom line going forward so it probably won't be a case of just shifting which half year they recognise the profit, but it could well impact their full year numbers.
> 
> Also, I'm surprised Stantons let them get away with showing their IFRS adjustments as they did - it's quite misleading.




thanks doc - but i wasnt asking for the numbers to be reported dec 31 - it was just an exercise to show IF the delays hadnt occurred what their numbers would have looked like - many voiced concern at the cash flow report a few weeks ago, and so to prove that neptune HAD achieved a desirable level of business, i wanted to bring the numbers together.
the question was "was i bringing the correct figures together?"


----------



## shaunm

People, we now have a boat.
Things are progressing well!

*Support vessel a natural progression for Neptune*
Perth, Western Australia: Leading engineering services company, Neptune Marine
Services (ASX: NMS) has signed a memorandum of understanding with Singaporebased
Trinity Offshore Pte Ltd for the acquisition of the dynamically positioned (DP)
offshore construction support vessel, MRV ROV Supplier.
The 55 metre multi-purpose vessel is a fundamental component in the progression of
Neptune’s business strategy of acquiring services, technologies and expertise that
seamlessly add value to its unique integrated subsea services model.
The timing of the delivery will also correspond with the delivery of Neptune’s first (of
three) work class ROV (remotely operated vehicle) and the acquisition of Perth-based
Sea Struct P/L, a specialist manufacturer, supplier and installer of stabilisation and
erosion control products.
In order that it complies with Australia’s stringent quality standards, the MRV ROV
Supplier will be taken out of service on delivery, subjected to a complete internal and
external refurbishment and converted into a specialist ROV and survey support vessel
with fully classed DP2 capability.
“The vessel will be refurbished to the highest standards to ensure its operation in
Australian waters,” confirmed Neptune’s Managing Director and CEO, Christian Lange.
Mr Lange said the purchase of the MRV ROV Supplier was a natural extension to the
company’s portfolio that would result in improved delivery of its integrated services.
“Every service we provide is off the back of a vessel so it makes commercial sense to
own such an asset,” he explained.
“As owner, Neptune can also assume full administrative and operational control of the
vessel and benefit financially from more favourable margins.”
Once the refurbishments are complete, Mr Lange said the vessel would provide
operators in the Australasian subsea market with support services across the areas of
inspection, emergency repair, maintenance, light construction and surveying utilising the
in house capabilities of Neptune’s subsidiaries.
“Survey support will be provided via Tri-Surv Geomatics and the vessel will also be
permanently fitted with the new build Swift XL 125 HP work class ROV system. This
combination will be a key factor in providing our clients with a quality, reliable and
seamless approach to general construction and survey support activities in both the Asia
Pacific and Australian regions,” he added.
All work will be supervised by Neptune’s ROV and Vessel Manager, Joel Weston.


----------



## son of baglimit

shaunm said:


> The timing of the delivery will also correspond with the delivery of Neptune’s first (of
> three) work class ROV (remotely operated vehicle) and the acquisition of Perth-based
> Sea Struct P/L, a specialist manufacturer, supplier and installer of stabilisation and
> erosion control products.
> In order that it complies with Australia’s stringent quality standards, the MRV ROV
> Supplier will be taken out of service on delivery, subjected to a complete internal and
> external refurbishment and converted into a specialist ROV and survey support vessel
> with fully classed DP2 capability.
> “The vessel will be refurbished to the highest standards to ensure its operation in
> Australian waters,” confirmed Neptune’s Managing Director and CEO, Christian Lange.




the one question needing to be asked - how long is that refurb going to take ? this will then establish at what time the vessel is of any worth.

anone with that knowledge care to take a stab ?


----------



## r m

I can't imagine it will be up and running for much of the current financial year by the time it has been paid for, delivered, refurbished, tested, crew familiarisation, testing, then deployment.

It is great progress though.  I wonder how many of the 2004 shareholders imagined the company would be making a HY profit in 2008, employing hundreds, buying ROV's & a ship, and operating in widely distant markets.

The topic I would like to know more about is the share options recently granted.  Are there any restrictions on their exercise?  For example, can they only be exercised whilst the beneficiary is an employee of NMS.


----------



## grizzly1

.
The timing of the delivery will also correspond with the delivery of Neptune’s first (oft hree) work class ROV (remotely operated vehicle) and the acquisition of Perth-based Sea Struct P/L, a specialist manufacturer, supplier and installer of stabilisation and

Going on their anny 1.10.2007 re purchase of Sea Struct which they say not to be completed before Q3 FY 2008 I am a little concerned that this is some way off, any time line for the delivery of the first of three ROV's as above ??
Then add on the fitout etc, sorry no idea. Long time to hold in this mkt. gotta be a chance to buy more cheaply. Disclosure :: I thought they were cheap recently when they moved from above $1 to 79 and I've watched my capital erode, classic short play without stop losses that becomes a long term hold LOL I've had my eye on this one from the 20c days, great story but those who bought in at the most recent placement, MUST be selling or those that missed out are NOT buying, but the volume is there. Anyone savvy with a significant shareholder building ?? What's with this share I just put it down to the current mkt

Thanks for the informed comment ppl. Settles this mugs nerves.....a little.
.


----------



## son of baglimit

grizzly1 said:


> .
> The timing of the delivery will also correspond with the delivery of Neptune’s first (oft hree) work class ROV (remotely operated vehicle) and the acquisition of Perth-based Sea Struct P/L, a specialist manufacturer, supplier and installer of stabilisation and
> 
> Going on their anny 1.10.2007 re purchase of Sea Struct which they say not to be completed before Q3 FY 2008 I am a little concerned that this is some way off.




from the most recent audio grabs, sea-struct is still due to be finalised before the END of Q3 2008 (31/3/08), so you can read it that vessel, rov & sea-struct are all delivered this month.

a whisper i heard had sea-struct already finalised, but that has proven incorrect, so far.


----------



## son of baglimit

find attached the latest patersons report for NMS, utilising info from the half yearly report issued last week.

it retains its spec buy rating but reduces the price target to 89c.

it gives plenty of detail regarding how & why NMS missed earnings targets for H1, and some insight into where they need to concentrate on.

i personally take issue with some of their analysis (i will discuss later), but overall it is great reading.

enjoy.


----------



## Porper

Porper said:


> Pretty nasty day for NMS, increased volume and close near lows.
> 
> Just playing around with some time projections and I have 06th March & 23rd April as significant.
> 
> Price wise if we break 0.58 the next projection is around 0.52 although apart from Fib there isn't much support around there.Very important where we go from here.If we start to bounce from here I would be looking at a return to the downside around 06th March, if we carry on down now, a bounce up around that date.As for April 23rd, wouldn't have a clue




As per chart above, looking for a turning point any day now, tomorrow or 06th to be precise.

Expect the least move to around 0.85, probably slightly higher.

The weekly has just crossed from oversold, daily turned bullish, this after a nice 5 wave impulse down.So we would be trading the correction,(a.b,c) pattern.

The stop could be below the recent swing low below 0.54 giving a good R/R at around 3:1.

Of course all depends on the DOW, if that goes dits up, all bets are off.


----------



## shaunm

Wow we just can't seem to break free of the 60 cent ranges can we.
Hope we don't hit 50 something again. I can't help but keep watching, it's like a car crash you can't turn away from.
Testing times people.
What's it gonna take to turn the corner?


----------



## Jarrah Tree

The quick answer is TIME shaunm. Patience is a virtue. It's gunna take time for the sp to move in a northerly direction. Like me, many posters are in this stock for the long term ride and you can't expect not to hit a few pot holes along the way. But don't worry cos when we arrive, it will be well worth the ride.


----------



## son of baglimit

son of baglimit said:


> i personally take issue with some of their analysis (i will discuss later), but overall it is great reading.
> 
> enjoy.




and here are the points i have an issue with, or at least how they are presented.

it appears they were trying damn hard to find fault.

pg 1

2nd point......downgraded price target .....due in part to lower comparative peer group ratings.

have you seen the peer listing on pg 4 - who are they ? 
all mining & related services & engineering - nothing offshore O&G.....
as lange said in the comsec pres "you aint gonna see a picture of a truck or a mine here - we are offshore O&G."

3rd point.......had the delays not been encountered

delays are inevitable in engineering & alike - its only when contracts are cancelled that warning bells sound.

pg 2

under highlights.

1st & 3rd points......due to nepsys delays - the only reason - needed to be added.

pg 3

3rd point......lower margin tri-surv business

lower margin - at + 40% - damn good margin still - geez.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.neptunems.com/sites/neptunemscomau/assets/public/File/pdf/Top 20 End of Feb 2008.pdf

theres a new top 20 listing - dated 29 feb - and most of the instos have been buying more - many more - either on-market or likely thru the 95c placement.

so much for major holders selling down.


----------



## Jarrah Tree

Gday Sir Bagalot. Why would the instos buy at 95c through placement when they can buy on market for nearly half that? 

And if I may,... do you think dilution a factor in the price slipping from $1.10 at placement offer to 55c now? 

I've read 'current economic climate' as a recurring explanation, yet none of the other stocks I hold have dropped nearly as much as ol' neppy.

avagoodweekend.


----------



## oldblue

I may have it wrong here but I'm fairly certain that the SP remained above or at the 95c during the period of the SPP?

It only dropped away after the SPP closed?


----------



## Plasmapark

Has no one in here been watching the market trends????
Its not only Neppy thats taking hits....everything is.
Its going to take a strong constitution to stay the course of all this crap which, looks like it has a way to run yet.....sadly mostly down by the looks of the latest US trend.
Hang on guys and gals....its gonna be a rough ride.


----------



## Sounda

My Take on NMS sp FWIW
It doesn’t take much to peruse the market as whole to see that even good stocks have copped a hiding and anything that has not met or bettered earnings expectations has come under the microscope and been whipped. Have a quick gander at QBE e.g. 1.9B profit when the market was looking for 2.1b. QBE – astute management spent cash reducing business risks going forward. Go figure that! 
MRM is down nearly 50% from its previous high. The list is long and the type of share getting hammered is not restricted to ‘specs’. Only shares doing well atm are the agricultural companies.
NMS sp slide imo is due to the following reasons – it’s not an exhaustive list either!
1. HY earnings not overly exciting although nothing terminal or too worrisome.
2. Huge volume of margin calls on retail investors. Therefore, cash is bound to be taken from holdings such as NMS (low LVR on NMS becomes a big weight on a leveraged portfolio) and used to prop up flagging long term blue chips.
3. Most sellers have probably been, imo, those who bought in before the spp and then participated in the spp. Fact is most probably participated in the spp on the earlier preceding positive price (alliteration – got to love it!) momentum without having a sound knowledge of the company i.e. they haven’t been reading SOB’s and others outstanding and long standing research. No evidence of big insto sales i.e. no 3B’s stating this at least.

Stick with it ladies and gents if this gets to 0.50 then pig out. Just think back to when it was over $1.20 – I used to curse myself for not grabbing more when it was in the $0.50 range – now it is – I’m going to grab some more. Might get some options as well although they look tightly held atm.


----------



## oldblue

I see from S and P's  recent Quarterly Index Rebalance that NMS has been added to the All Ordinaries.
That can't hurt the SP!


----------



## son of baglimit

oldblue said:


> I see from S and P's  recent Quarterly Index Rebalance that NMS has been added to the All Ordinaries.
> That can't hurt the SP!




oldblue

can you please provide the link to this news - quite interesting.

you learn something new everyday.

thanks.


----------



## SophieSweet

son of baglimit said:


> oldblue
> 
> can you please provide the link to this news - quite interesting.
> 
> you learn something new everyday.
> 
> thanks.




http://www2.standardandpoors.com/spf/pdf/index/20080306_QuartRebal.pdf

NMS are now in the ASX300. I can't believe I actually outgoogled SOB.


----------



## r m

Sophie Sweet

Thanks for the link.  This is interesting news.  I think you are misreading the announcement - NMS have been admitted to the All Ord's not the ASX300.


----------



## oldblue

r m said:


> Sophie Sweet
> 
> Thanks for the link.  This is interesting news.  I think you are misreading the announcement - NMS have been admitted to the All Ord's not the ASX300.




That's right.
It's the All Ords not the ASX300.
Announcement covers changes to the various indices but lists them under their headings. NMS definitely to the All Ords.


----------



## r m

The all ord's are the top 500 companies.

From S&P website:

S&P/ASX All Ordinaries represents the 500 largest companies in the Australian equities market. Index constituents are drawn from eligible companies listed on the Australian Stock Exchange. Liquidity is not considered as a criteria for inclusion except for foreign domiciled companies.

From the methodology PDF - Frequency section on page 14 - the All ord's is rebalanced annually on the third Friday of March (announcements are made on the first Friday of the month to give two weeks notice).

http://www2.standardandpoors.com/portal/site/sp/en/us/page.family/indices_ei_au/2,3,2,8,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0.html


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.buysellsignals.net/BuySellSignals/report/Australia/Stock/PDF/Daily/Australia_pdf_1542.pdf

check this for an absurd research report.

lists 213m shares on issue (about 50m out), lists 16m owned by the top20(actually about 140m) and lists good old clive as the biggest holder - and its dated 10 March 2008 !!!!!!!!!!!!!

for those who dont know, clive langley, inventor of nepsys, jumped ship over 6 months ago, selling them all.


----------



## Plasmapark

Sheesh.....Purchased back in Jan 07 at 53.....
March 11/08....back to 53....not so funny times!!!!!
I bet the sellers of Subsea Developments are overjoyed their shares have been released from escrow....


----------



## shaunm

I find myself in a funny state of mind. I picked up more at 53 but I am not at all happy about it. Probably cos I am so worried that 52 won't be the bottom.
We can only hope that the shares released from escrow are not offloaded as this won't help things.

How do we go from 1.30 to 52, same company, same team, same focus!?
This market is completely f*cked!:horse:


----------



## son of baglimit

shaunm said:


> I find myself in a funny state of mind. I picked up more at 53 but I am not at all happy about it. Probably cos I am so worried that 52 won't be the bottom.
> We can only hope that the shares released from escrow are not offloaded as this won't help things.
> 
> How do we go from 1.30 to 52, same company, same team, same focus!?
> This market is completely f*cked!:horse:




look at it this way shaunm - if the former owners of subsea DONT SELL, cos they are still involved in the company AND see what a bright future we have in store, then that acts as a positive, true ?

remember they got a ****load of cash with the transaction - not as if they are short of a quid.


----------



## shaunm

son of baglimit said:


> look at it this way shaunm - if the former owners of subsea DONT SELL, cos they are still involved in the company AND see what a bright future we have in store, then that acts as a positive, true ?
> 
> remember they got a ****load of cash with the transaction - not as if they are short of a quid.




I absolutely agree. It's just all the other knobs out there who seem happy to let it go for such a low price. Granted it's good for those who want to pick it up at a bargain, but sheesh it's hard always seeing "red" in the protfolio list.

I guess we're all hanging for that light at the end of the tunnel.

Holding strong but "dayumm" these is testing times!


----------



## oldblue

Relax, shaunm.
We're in the throes of a nasty bear market! OK , havn't seen one for a while so tend to forget that they come round every now and again. Sooner or later the good companies will start to show us a bit of green again.


----------



## Santoro

With the ability to get finance drying up, billions of dollars (with a multiplier of 10) disappearing it is having an effect on the stockmarket as quite simply there is less capital out there for the same amount of shares.

The problem is when will it stop, this bear market could go on for months...years....

But hey...we got a boat !!!  

NMS need to start getting more contracts and larger contracts at that. I think this is more important than further acquisitions unless it can add signicant work. NMS has expanded globally, has quality assets but needs to grow organically from this base. We need to see the O & G sector continue spending money and turning up on NMS books.

It is a tough ride but I am hanging in there, this is my largest holding. 

[I appreciate all the great posts and research you all contribute to this thread.]


----------



## son of baglimit

http://abare.gov.au/publications_html/ac/ac_08/ac_march08.pdf

see attached an extract from the above link - refers to the supply & demand for oil & gas, both in australian & world terms.


most relevant to our interests.


----------



## JTLP

Porper my man...NMS is calling...

How is that downtrend going?

EW waves telling us the 5th is completed?

I'm still looking to get some more NMS...gotta pick the flows


----------



## r m

son of baglimit said:


> http://abare.gov.au/publications_html/ac/ac_08/ac_march08.pdf
> 
> see attached an extract from the above link - refers to the supply & demand for oil & gas, both in australian & world terms.
> 
> 
> most relevant to our interests.




I have had a chance to read through this again and it is very interesting.  Some of the key points for me (from page 127):

"In 2007 there were 185 million passengers carried on airlines in China, up 16 per cent from 2006.  By 2015, it is projected ... civil aviation traffic will increase to 450 million passengers a year.  ... supported by the construction of 44 new airports over the next five years."

"China's oil consumption is projected to grow by 5 per cent a year... at this rate China will remain the world's fastest growing oil consumer and the second largest overall"

"Australian oil exports as a proprtion of production are projected to increase over the outloook period.  With close proximity to Asian markets, it is assumed that additional production .... will be exported."


----------



## shaunm

There was some serious profit taking at 60 and the high 50s yesterday. I wonder how we'll go today....probably sideways...hopefully


----------



## Porper

JTLP said:


> Porper my man...NMS is calling...
> 
> How is that downtrend going?
> 
> EW waves telling us the 5th is completed?
> 
> I'm still looking to get some more NMS...gotta pick the flows




Well, the 06th came and went without a bang.I have made some more time projections from data going right back to 2005, and still the 24th April comes up, which is the next projected turning point.

The Elliot wave count has been ammended so it looks like we are maybe in the a,b,c of wave 4.Wave 4 could have completed but it was really too short, so we could potentialy bounce a bit here to the high 70's before completing wave 5 down to around 0.40 around April 24th.Pretty negative I know but that's how it looks to me.


----------



## budgie

Hello again fellow Neptune holders…

A couple of months ago I felt it necessary to raise what I perceived to be the major risks that could potentially halt the Neptune juggernaut (refer my previous posts) as I felt that the Neptune price (around $1.34) was getting well above its true worth at the time. I didn’t hear anyone complaining then when Mr Market had its valuation of Neptune wrong.lol… So folks once again I believe Mr Market has his valuation of Neptune wrong again (but obviously in the opposite direction)..

So I’ve decided to step back in time and take a look to remind myself and all the loyal posters on this particular forum of just how far Neptune Marine Services Ltd has come.. I’ll leave where the future lies to your imagination…..

2004 Financial Year:

On the 13th of April 2004 a company named Neptune Marine Services Ltd listed on the Australian Stock Exchange (issue price of 20 cents). I believe it listed around the 14 cent mark. The company was incorporated to acquire from Clive Langley, the patents and intellectual property relating to the Neptune Dry Welding system (now known as NEPSYS) and to commercialise and globally exploit these technologies and the Neptune brand name. As per the original prospectus there was a belief back then that the Neptune technology would be the choice of service in the global market at some stage. Patents were pending in Australia, the USA and Europe.

Financials:  	Revenue    $38,498
		Net Loss	  ($492,170)
		EPS	  (3.50 cents)

2005 Financial Year:

Highlights include:
-	Completing the Cullen Bay Marina project in the Northern Territory using NEPSYS technology
-	Completing two military projects for the Royal Australian Navy (using NEPSYS)
-	Australian Patent granted on the 9/6/05.

Financials:	Revenue	$924,557
		Net Loss	($1,556,150)
		EPS	(5.15 cents)

2006 Financial Year:

Highlights include:
-	Wins the exportential cup for 2005, awarded by the American Chamber of Commerce as having the best export potential for its products and services.
-	11/11/05 secures largest contract since listing for Darwins most prestigious marina.
-	19/1/06 breaks into the oil & gas market with a fuel liner repair in the Cocos Islands.
-	2/2/06 Christian Lange appointed as Managing Director.
-	1/3/06 David Agostini appointed as a Director.
-	19/4/06 Strategy for growth is outlined.
-	Announces its intention to acquire Allied Diving Services.

Financials:	Revenue	$1,766,922
		Net Loss	($2,736,090)
		EPS	(8.34 cents)

2007 Financial Year:

Highlights include:
-	Wins first project with Apache.
-	5/9/06 secures US patent for NEPSYS.
-	Announces its intention to acquire Territory Diving Services.
-	Macquarie Bank become a substantial holder and backer of the growth strategy.
-	12/12/06 Secures first repair project in the Gulf of Mexico, using NEPSYS on an oil platform.
-	Announces intention to acquire Link Weld Engineering.
-	Announces intention to acquire Subsea Developments.
-	Ross Kennan appointed as Director.
-	Secures major repair project in Gulf of Mexico.
-	Announces intention to acquire Tri-Surv Geomatics and US Underwater Services.

Financials:	Revenue	$15,536,000
		Net Loss	($6,375,000)
		EPS	(6.52 cents)

2008 Financial Year:

Highlights include:
-	Announces intention to acquire Sea Struct and Ross Deeptech (furthering its global footprint).
-	Secures another NEPSYS repair project in the Gulf of Mexico along with an integrated services project with Apache.
-	Wins major Asian contract for NEPSYS.
-	Maiden Net Profit is recorded for the first 6 months of the financial year.
-	Acquires an off shore support vessel.

So looking back Neptune has transformed from a company that just had this one brilliant bit of technology, to a fully integrated service, repairs & maintenance, engineering and surveying company that can deliver to its clients every need (once the ROVS are delivered of course).

All we need now is for BP to come out and say NEPSYS is the way of the future for underwater welds and we’ll be off and running….
If you had been on a deserted island for the last couple of years and were unaware of the Neptune share price and someone told you the info I’ve just put up and you were a shareholder – WOULD YOU BE HAPPY????  Only you can answer that…..


----------



## shaunm

Thanks, that's a good perspective check for these diabolical times budgie!
Certainly has come a long way, and with so much potential. Perhaps personally I am guilty of a little impatience?


----------



## JTLP

Thanks for the chart porper...

I'm still holding off...this downtrend is really hurting.

Must be a great opportunity soon to pick up some cheapies (based on continued works/expansion of co/previous comments) and considering they are well below former glories of 1.30...


----------



## r m

JTLP said:


> Thanks for the chart porper...
> 
> I'm still holding off...this downtrend is really hurting.
> 
> Must be a great opportunity soon to pick up some cheapies (based on continued works/expansion of co/previous comments) and considering they are well below former glories of 1.30...




What are you doing saying thanks for the chart?  Porper is a menace.  He posted the chart and the next day the share price dropped.

The share price wasn't above $1 for many months.  I think that is an optimistic 'target' until we get full year results in November.  It seems like a long time to wait.


----------



## JTLP

LOL...ok calm it down.

I was saying thanks to porper because he responded to my message for a chart, simple as that.

And let me get this straight, you are attributing Porper's charting to the downtrend in NMS? Porper, are you MQG in disguise?

Come on R M, nobody likes to see dwindling capital. It's just good to see diff views (TA & FA).


----------



## r m

I am glad you realised my comment was tongue in cheek.

I will be interested to see if the price does drop to the 40 to 44 level.


----------



## JTLP

r m said:


> I am glad you realised my comment was tongue in cheek.
> 
> I will be interested to see if the price does drop to the 40 to 44 level.




Sorry my man...can't gauge internet sentences.

No drama roast a rama...

Let's see Neppy sail the high seas! When's that Euro Nepsys patent due??


----------



## blossom

How is everyone doing? Lost a lot on some of my holdings, including Neppie.. holding for a while.. unless the bank starts to howl...


----------



## Lucky_Country

Yep serious downward trend at the momment but so is the whole market.
Can see 40c coming then some stability.
Need some contract info released if they got any that is.


----------



## son of baglimit

THE EUROPEAN PATENT HAS BEEN / WILL BE PUBLISHED / GRANTED.....as of 16/4/08.

theres no docs available for view yet, but its status is now GRANTED.


----------



## Andy_aus

Hopefully the patent will create some interest in this company.  I bought on the recent spike at 77c, ill probably buy some more if it hits sub 50c.  Im thinking its the general market sentiment that is hurting this share and that there isnt anything fundamentally wrong (fingers crossed)


----------



## shaunm

Well I never thought I would see it trouble 50c!? 
Who are these "nobs" driving the SP down!!??


----------



## Plasmapark

Hey SOB.....if the Euro patent has been approved, why hasn't the company made some announcement???
This price drop is getting to be real tedious. (high 40's and lookin like lower still....)
I'd have thought the company would be keen to get some good news in the market.....seems they're content to sit on their hands instead.
In Neppys case....No news certainly ain't good news.


----------



## shaunm

So how bout we all come back next week and see if we can pick up some more NMS stock for under 40c; this seems to be the way we're headed.
I cannot believe this!
All of my so-called buying opportunities are a joke at the moment. A 28% paper loss currently and growing
It has got to make you wonder, how will we ever get back to being even remotely close to the $1 mark, and just how low can this stock go?


----------



## oldblue

Take it easy, shaunm. We're in the throes of a bear market - happens every now and again!
NMS is trending down with the market in general - oops! - nearly wrote " going down" but that's not accurate.

We just have to have some patience and wait it out.


----------



## shaunm

_Take it easy, shaunm. We're in the throes of a bear market - happens every now and again!
NMS is trending down with the market in general - oops! - nearly wrote " going down" but that's not accurate.

We just have to have some patience and wait it out_


Cheers oldblue


----------



## misterS

Any idea that there is an opportunity being missed for some sort of short-term, "announcement-led" recovery seems mistaken to me.

Yes, they could announce the European Patent for whatever PR value it has, but it was never unlikely was it - especially once the final wording was up for agreement by NMS?

Buyers want the bargain of the century, and probably to pick the bottom - and they have got plenty to pick from.

However, NMS sure aren't buy vessels and ROVs just in general anticipation of something or other turning up...

As long as NMS keeps to its plan and brings its vessels and ROVs on-line, along with the projects which must be effectively committed to in order to justify them, the revenue will start flowing in big enough chunks to attract some positive attention.

Won't bore you by listing any, but there is no shortage of crunched shares out there.  Can't really see any meaningful connnection between current SP and some NMS-specific performance issue.  

Just have to batten down the hatches and ride it out - it's still good.  

Would prefer not to have shaved off 90k profit (from the peak of $1.37) and be sitting on a 70k paper loss instead, but happy enough with actual company performance and settling down in a reasonably relaxed state of mind to wait for the serious money announcements.  I suspect so is the management of NMS.


----------



## son of baglimit

heres the link to the latest broker report from intersuisse - still very positive - still rated a strong buy.

its been available in text format on other forums, but i was waiting for an actual report.....the nms website finally posted it.

http://neptunems.com/sites/neptunemscomau/assets/public/File/pdf/Intersuisse - 12 March 2008.pdf


----------



## mrgroundwork

I find it extremely odd that a company woudl post a research report about themselves on their own website? 

Surely that isnt common.... desperate much?


----------



## sam76

The first place a potential investor visits is usually theat company's website.

Why wouldn't you put up positive research if you had it?


----------



## budgie

Groundwork - most of the stocks i've ever held all have a section on their website with broker reports on them.. Not that uncommon mate....


----------



## son of baglimit

just another of those pieces that put NMS in perspective........

http://www.rigzone.com/news/article.asp?a_id=58458

Petrobras Looking to Tender, Lease 100 Oil Service Vessels      
  by  Kerry Laird      Rigzone      Tuesday, March 18, 2008  


Petrobras is planning a bid for the construction of 100 oil service vessels, reported Estado newswires March 18. 

The Brazilian oil giant is preparing for a "gigantic" launch of support vessels, Petrobras Chief Executive Sergio Gabrielli told Estado.

Petrobras Downstream Director Paulo Roberto Costa told Estado that the oil support vessels will be leased by Petrobras.



BUT HEY, NMS HAVE ONE COMING - SOMETIME - SOON.


----------



## Plasmapark

SOB...you're crackin me up.......
I guess it does put some perspective on Neppy tho.....considering Petrobas is currently producing 95% of Brazils oil and gas and, is working on an oilfield at 2000m water depth and a further 5000m below ground.
Sorta makes poor ole Neppy seem like a drop in the ocean.


----------



## JackC

Anyone know why Commsec is showing 'Enquiry' next to the Trading Status tab? Today was a good one considering the overall down day for the market. I wonder if the continued sell off has run it's course!?


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.epoline.org/portal/PA_1_...RDOCTYPE=PDF&RDOCNO=EM45YFRE9478FI4&NPL=false

and heres the document confirming the issue of the patent.


----------



## Jarrah Tree

After the sp steadily declined over the first 10 weeks of this year, it appears that over the last 2 weeks we have found support around the 50c mark. Some dramatic action in the US will help to put a stop to the rot. I'll continue to watch with interest next week but think it is time for me to average down. 
Is an ann re the Euro patent likely to make much difference to the sp? 

Are you still with us Sophie? Hope the margin calls haven't scared you off.


----------



## AnDy62

Agree Jarrah. Candle looks nice heading into next week.. would expect some upward momentum unless bad news again from America. May be a good time to accumulate some of these shares. They have been slaughtered essentially through no fault of there own and in the longer term, the mkt will realise their true value, which methinks exceeds 50c . Good luck Neppy holders


----------



## SophieSweet

Jarrah Tree said:


> After the sp steadily declined over the first 10 weeks of this year, it appears that over the last 2 weeks we have found support around the 50c mark. Some dramatic action in the US will help to put a stop to the rot. I'll continue to watch with interest next week but think it is time for me to average down.
> Is an ann re the Euro patent likely to make much difference to the sp?
> 
> Are you still with us Sophie? Hope the margin calls haven't scared you off.




Yeah they scared me off alright, I had 5 of them! Great fun!! But really they are only a small portion of what I have in NMS, not to mention what I have made, so all cool.

Not much mention has been made of the conservatively valued, 5-6million dollar welding rov. Lange said it went well in trials. I think that would be a massive money spinner, not to mention an even greater market edge. There no doubt is some jobs in mind for that one, if it becomes a reality, which I am confident it will soon. The new rov isn't actually NMS's first rov, Seastruct have been using them for installation of their product. And I think another one of the subsidiaries uses them, if you look it up. I think by the end of the year, all will be very well. It would be interesting to know how their massive recruitment drive is going??


----------



## Santoro

*BHP Evacuates Neptune Oil Platform in U.S. Gulf *
_``The safety of our people there is the number one concern,'' Evans said of the evacuation. ``We should have some more details next week.'' 

The 5,900-ton hull was built by Signal International LLC at Port Arthur, Texas and was the first of its kind for the fabrication yard, according to Upstream oil and gas newsletter, which reported the evacuation earlier. The irregularities in the hull were found during visual inspections in advance of the planned start of production, it said. 

Signal completed work on the hull in May and floated it off the Port Arthur dry dock to be towed to location for assembly with the rest of the production system. Joe Roche, a spokesman for Signal, couldn't be reached for comment today. _

Bloomberg Article

Neptune needs some publicity for its Nepsys and a fix on a platform such as BHP's would be great news for the sp. Neptune to fix neptune, that would be funny.


----------



## AnDy62

AnDy62 said:


> Agree Jarrah. Candle looks nice heading into next week.. would expect some upward momentum




Here's my simplistic chart.. simple is often best!!


----------



## Santoro

*Neptune secures $3.4m Gulf of Mexico project*

This is the sort of news that will help the sp. Good to see more nepsys work coming in.


----------



## son of baglimit

"The project is for a major Energy Company and is valued at more than US$3m (AUD$3.4m). USUS/NMS will utilise its patented NEPSYS dry underwater welding technology to secure the subsea portion of the DTS to the interface that has been installed on the vessel’s starboard forward hull. 

The weld area is estimated at 157 linear feet (48 linear metres) and is expected to take more than 30 days of 24 hour operations to complete in water depths of 25-30 feet (7.5-9 metres). 

The vessel’s hull is currently being refurbished in Croatia and the DTS is being fabricated in Holland. The two will come together at the Kewitt Shipyard located in Corpus Christi, Texas."

i find it interesting that they find it better to bring together these 'parts' once in place underwater, rather than on land and then transport them to their spot.

".......valued at more than US$3m........" - more than.....hmmm.


----------



## TerryA

SoB,


""the subsea portion of the DTS to the interface that has been installed on the vessel’s starboard forward hull.""

>>i find it interesting that they find it better to bring together these 'parts' once in place underwater, rather than on land and then transport them to their spot.<<

I think that what is happening is that a complete, and relatively large, assembly is being attached to the ship itself. It will not be a number of "small"
parts being joined together underwater. The reason for doing it with the hull afloat is is almost certainly that it would not be possible to find a dock in resonable proximity, if anywhere, that could economically handle the beam and draught of the completed vessel. 

Sooner or later that assembly will have to come off, to allow the vessel to be docked for survey, and reassembled on completion. NMS should be first in line for this repeat business.

Two points stick in my mind;

the contract is equivalent to $(US)60k per metre of weld!

the contract is under the supervision of Lloyds, a very big tick in the box as Mr. Lange commented in the announcement.

Best wishes,

TerryA


----------



## son of baglimit

provided in another forum.

Contract is for Helix Energy, majority owner of Cal Dive, a regular client.

http://www.upstreamonline.com/live/article150885.ece

again, wouldve preferred a new client.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.petroleumnews.net/StoryView.asp?StoryID=168478

some competition for NMS - and coincidently located in the same office building.


----------



## Santoro

son of baglimit said:


> http://www.petroleumnews.net/StoryView.asp?StoryID=168478
> 
> some competition for NMS - and coincidently located in the same office building.




Hallin Marine figures for year ended Dec 07
Highlights
• Turnover increased 67% to US$64.8m
• EBITDA increased 171.0% to US$14.8m
• Net Profit after tax increased 157.7% to US$10m
• Earnings per share increased 138.3% to 25.09 cents
• Dividend maintained at 1p per share
• Major increase in operating assets

Looks to be in a smiliar position as Neptune Marine, perhaps a year ahead but confirms strong growth in this sector. May have located offices in response to Ross Deeptech acquisition and obviously the market here? 

NEPSYS looking as a key difference and asset for NMS. (Nicely patented)


----------



## r m

In The Australian this weekend there is a six page 'special advertising report' called Go With The Flow.  Subheading - The Australian Petroleum Production and Exploration Association: A special survey of the challenges and opportunities facing the nation's gas and oil industries, including a preview of APPEA 2008.

I haven't had time to read it, and I don't think it has any specific references to NMS, but it looks like it might be of interest so I thought I would mention it here straight away so that, if you are interested, you can hunt it out before this edition is taken off the shelves.


----------



## SophieSweet

What's happening with Seastruct?? It was supposed to be settled late march, which was a delay, and then 3 march they announced that Seastruct, delivery of ROV and vessel will happen at the same time, but when is that? I don't see any problems, but would expect that their announcements be a little more informative, tell you one thing, then announce delay, and now open ended.


----------



## Sounda

Have a gander at this news link people - maybe some tough times for the sp to come following the opes stuff up. I'm hoping not but it will depend on the number of shares that opes held in NMS.

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,23468119-664,00.html


----------



## r m

The list of stocks 'owned' by Opes subPrime makes interesting reading.

I notice that NMS released a brief statement confirming the completion of the Sea-Struct acquisition today.

I don't mind a bit of a drop in the share price as I am ready to buy some more shares.  I managed to get some at 0.46 recently which I was happy with.  I would be glad to pick up some more if they drop under 0.55.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.ledinghamchalmers.com/pdf/inform.pdf

just a brief article from what appears an aberdeen based legal newsletter, regarding the ross deeptech acquisition.


----------



## dogwithflees1983

Great run for neppy today! closing just shy of 70c

Well done R M picking up more Neppy at 46c, bargain !!


----------



## upgrade

Government releasing 35 offshore areas for oil exploration

http://www.news.com.au/business/story/0,23636,23498037-31037,00.html

A possibility for new work in the future?




> "Exploration is fundamental to the future of the resources sector, and the Government is committed to working with industry and state and territory governments to maintain our international competitiveness and ensure the long-term growth of this vital Australian industry,'' Mr Ferguson said.


----------



## r m

So, how 'green' is NMS?  Can NMS be considered a 'green' company?

I am pondering this question as I have a friend who is very green indeed.  I hesitate to mention our purchase of NMS, which is part of the oil and gas industry, as she may not consider it an environmentally sensitive sector to invest in.  However, I have been thinking that perhaps NMS, by extending the productive life of oil and gas fields we have already plundered is actually 'saving' other environments from exploration now, is 'green' after all.  If we get more oil out of existing sites which are already environmentally compromised then maybe we don't need to damage untouched sites such as the Canadian oil sands.  This line of thought falls over as we are likely to get to the new sites anyway, extending the life of current sites is just a delaying tactic.  Perhaps, a delay is enough.

Does anyone else have any input on this?  Can NMS be considered an environmentally friendly 'green' company?


----------



## shaunm

Well when I looked at my portfolio this afternoon I noticed that my NMS holding was extrenely "green" 

But seriously I do feel there is a definite "green" potential for Neppy. I believe they mentioned "wave energy" as a sector of involvement for them in a recent report.


----------



## robjb5

r m said:


> So, how 'green' is NMS?  Can NMS be considered a 'green' company?
> 
> I am pondering this question as I have a friend who is very green indeed.  I hesitate to mention our purchase of NMS, which is part of the oil and gas industry, as she may not consider it an environmentally sensitive sector to invest in.  However, I have been thinking that perhaps NMS, by extending the productive life of oil and gas fields we have already plundered is actually 'saving' other environments from exploration now, is 'green' after all.  If we get more oil out of existing sites which are already environmentally compromised then maybe we don't need to damage untouched sites such as the Canadian oil sands.  This line of thought falls over as we are likely to get to the new sites anyway, extending the life of current sites is just a delaying tactic.  Perhaps, a delay is enough.
> 
> Does anyone else have any input on this?  Can NMS be considered an environmentally friendly 'green' company?




Does your "friend" drive a car? live in a house? turn the lights on in her house?
Have hot/cold reticulated water in that abode? electricity in that abode?Drive on paved roads? wear cotton clothing? wear leather shoes? wear acrylic raincoats?drink water from plastic bottles? and so on..I would wager that she does and if so then she is a participant in the energy and resources consumption..Mining and resource companies NEED outfits like NMS so that your friend can enjoy all of the benefits..Talk about bloody hypocritical!!!Get a grip,mate!!!


----------



## shaunm

robjb5 said:


> Does your "friend" drive a car? live in a house? turn the lights on in her house?
> Have hot/cold reticulated water in that abode? electricity in that abode?Drive on paved roads? wear cotton clothing? wear leather shoes? wear acrylic raincoats?drink water from plastic bottles? and so on..I would wager that she does and if so then she is a participant in the energy and resources consumption..Mining and resource companies NEED outfits like NMS so that your friend can enjoy all of the benefits..Talk about bloody hypocritical!!!Get a grip,mate!!!




Hey Rob,
Settle mate.
I think you have totally mis-read RM's post. He/She was posing the question, not stating that NMS were "un-green"; _well that's the way I read it anyway_.


----------



## misterS

RM doesn't actually give a rats' whether NMS is green or not, (and it is a oil and gas industry service company after all).

RM is floating the idea to assess if she dare tell the bully VGFI.  

That reminds me, must go 100 yards down the shops in my v8 and get the Womans Weekly and a packet of fags.

On the topic of NMS, as a company it continues to get stronger and better with every passing event.  The $60m placement at 95 cents was cheap a few months ago and that will be again looking cheap pretty soon.


----------



## vishalt

Yeah I'm happy with NMS, their investor presentation today was pretty good. 

If the company is stable and contracts are piling up behind the closed doors and with the need to repair and maintain oil rigs as the price goes up - I don't see why this can't be a WorleyParsons like play.


----------



## r m

I am interested in whether NMS could be considered 'green'.

I have investments in Hunter Hall which is fund manager with an ethical/environmental focus.  I have selected the socially responsible option within my superannuation fund.

I, and I imagine most other investors, do consider the ethical/environmental impact of the companies they invest in.  This mirrors the behaviour of consumers who do make the ethical choice when purchasing (providing it doesn't involve too much inconvenience or extra cost!).

If you don't think this topic is important, for ALL companies, I believe you are mistaken.  Would you buy James Hardie shares?  Nike, no matter how hard they try to lose the reputation of running abusive Asian sweatshops, is always going to be tainted with that smear.

This is the reason I am asking the question, can NMS be considered a 'green' company?


----------



## vishalt

r m said:


> I am
> This is the reason I am asking the question, can NMS be considered a 'green' company?




That is a broad question, what is your interpretation of green?

As far as I can see Neptune are doing the NECESSARY task of fixing oil rigs to sustain world energy needs, I'm pretty sure they'd try to keep it as clean as possible but I didn't but it because its an environmental company.


----------



## JTLP

I work for a company that is currently trying to go "Green".

It is in a business/office environment, but I can assure you, no matter what field, it is a monumental task to go green. 

You need to have certain minimum percentages of recycled material, environmental considerations...blah the things you have to do is just enormous.

Try researching what it means to go Green, then read through Neppy's reports...


----------



## son of baglimit

go green - lets see NMS repair faulty pipelines, reinforce damaged rigs, dismantle rigs, and a lot of their work is under the environmental requirements of the NWS - not to mention taking on RDT's wave energy technology.

for the moment they are doing their bit.

re:yesterdays presentation (and hopefully theres a brr for it)
it appears greenfields have now taken priority, rather than brownfields - interesting, but not surprising considering the amount of new projects coming on line or announced recently.
a diving MSA with woodside - hopefully another tick for agostini.
and a good thing to highlight the list of new projects - really reinforces to the investment community that offshore O&G is the next big thing.

the next week, combined with sea structs vwap finalised and other news, could be a fun week.


----------



## misterS

Bits of the non-renewable fuel support industry may be pleasingly more efficient, but it surely cannot be "green".


----------



## Jarrah Tree

On the 'Green' issue... WHO GIVES A.S?

At which point was this thread over run by hippies?

Anyone investing in shares is doing so to increase their wealth. This is then spent on goods which, by their very nature, are detrimental to the environment. Houses, cars, boats, plastics, white goods, furniture etc, etc.

NMS is primarily a company which services the oil and gas industry. Burning oil is the greatest environmental disaster of all.

If this concerns you, sell your NMS shares, turn off your computer, leave your house, car, boat, and all you have consumed in your life time, give all your money to the World Wildlife Fund and climb back up your tree!

Is NMS green? What a joke!


----------



## r m

Jarrah Tree said:


> On the 'Green' issue... WHO GIVES A.S?
> 
> At which point was this thread over run by hippies?
> 
> Anyone investing in shares is doing so to increase their wealth. This is then spent on goods which, by their very nature, are detrimental to the environment. Houses, cars, boats, plastics, white goods, furniture etc, etc.
> 
> NMS is primarily a company which services the oil and gas industry. Burning oil is the greatest environmental disaster of all.
> 
> If this concerns you, sell your NMS shares, turn off your computer, leave your house, car, boat, and all you have consumed in your life time, give all your money to the World Wildlife Fund and climb back up your tree!
> 
> Is NMS green? What a joke!




Mmmm.  A bit of sledging.  I thought that only happened in sports where they had lost an understanding of the meaning of the game and an ability to act in a sportsmanlike manner.  JT, is the reason for being on a forum to contribute, and to benefit from the contributions of others?  Even if you do  not necessarily agree.

I think you will find ethical/environmental considerations will become a significant factor for companies seeking investors.  This will have an impact on the share price.  Your share price, and mine.  To dismiss the 'green' aspect of any company you are investing in is as naive as ignoring basics such as whether the company makes a profit or has significant levels of debt.  Triple bottom line reporting will be common practice within a few years.  Major players in the market such as superannuation funds, sovereign wealth funds, etc will find they have to report on these factors.

Anyway, enough of this.  Let's see where the share price takes us next week.  It has missed my estimate from last week of reaching the mid 80's today.


----------



## vishalt

Settle petals, you both make good points . 

I would agree that I do not see NMS as being a green-focused company - mainly because its a startup and it just can't. 

It is doing the necessary evil of maintaining the world's energy supply which is you would have to agree - extremely important. 

I am sure that they are trying to minimize the impact on the environment in the jobs that they are trying to do (companies have to). 

But I agree that in the future there will need to be more innovation and more funds allocated for the benefit of the planet. 

But anyway till a time comes when we do transition from gas to green I'm investing in Neptune for hopefully some damn good gains.


----------



## oldblue

Couldn't have put it better myself, v.

Now let's get back to discussing the merits of NMS as an investment. For my money, the future looks promising with a huge amount of O and G pipelines/infrastucture in need of repair and maintenance in the next several years.


----------



## son of baglimit

oldblue - didnt you read the latest presentation - lange is now chasing greenfields - repairs & maintenance is small fry - he's going into hyperspeed.


----------



## oldblue

son of baglimit said:


> oldblue - didnt you read the latest presentation - lange is now chasing greenfields - repairs & maintenance is small fry - he's going into hyperspeed.




True, but let's not neglect the bread and butter business. I don't think the big projected increase in this year's revenue is coming out of the greenfields.


----------



## SophieSweet

http://www.energycurrent.com/index.php?id=2&storyid=9934

That link shows the first two ROVs are to be delivered in june08. Sort of not in conjunction with Seastruct acquisition, but happening nonetheless. And they have the semi-automated ROV, conservatively valued at 5-6million. I wonder how it could be semi-automated, any ideas?? I think they have big plans for this, as mentioned in the investor presentation the other day, the still widespread damage off the gulf coast, and for some it's been around 3years not earning, like BP's Thunderhorse. No doubt it will give NMS another huge market edge, Lange wouldn't have pursued this so rapidly had they not seen it to be feasable and very profitable. He has spent plenty of R&D money on this. But again I ask, how is this thing semi-automated??  And on BP, they aren't yet listed as one of their customers yet in the presentation, but I'd expect since they said NEPSYS was the way of the future, we should see some announcement with them soon.Shame to see the price drop, but the negative market sentiment has hit again.  Eurpoean patent this week, we expect. And two weeks to the next quarterly, which is supposed to carry heaps of the years income, I predict about 31million, that should keep them around target, shouldn't it?


----------



## son of baglimit

sophie - re:the damage in GOM - ina a recent cal dive presentation, they said the gulf coast damage & repair had been overestimated, as many are simply leaving the broken pieces there and putting in new pipes etc.


----------



## Plasmapark

son of baglimit said:


> sophie - re:the damage in GOM - ina a recent cal dive presentation, they said the gulf coast damage & repair had been overestimated, as many are simply leaving the broken pieces there and putting in new pipes etc.




Mmmmmmmm....leaving the pieces there eh???
Maybe Neppy should branch out into marine mapping....just so all those oil tankers can find their way round the wreckage...


----------



## son of baglimit

education is important plasma - there aint many tankers cruising the shallows of the GOM (near the coast of louisiana & texas) and all the oil is piped to shore for processing. these are the areas devastated by katrina & co 3 years ago.

heres the link to the pres - and yes its long....

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=201396&p=irol-presentations


----------



## Plasmapark

Jeez SOB...lighten up mate.
Maybe you missed the wink at the end.....
Maybe Neppy shareholders have lost their sense of humor?????
Well, thats one thing I'll always hang on to, irrespective of SP....up down or sideways.


----------



## Plasmapark

son of baglimit said:


> education is important plasma - there aint many tankers cruising the shallows of the GOM (near the coast of louisiana & texas) and all the oil is piped to shore for processing. these are the areas devastated by katrina & co 3 years ago.
> 
> heres the link to the pres - and yes its long....
> 
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=201396&p=irol-presentations





As an afterthought, I agree education is extremely important so, I'll point you to this link....

http://www.vesseltrax.com/crude_oil_imports.html

Pay particular attention to the number of tankers entering and leaving the GOM.
You should also read the information available  here....

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ship/tanker.htm

Education....sure is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Jarrah Tree

Education IS important Plasma. If you knew how 'green' Neppy are, you would know that they would have no part in dealing with such environmental destruction as leaving wasted debris floating in our oceans. 

Go easy on Sir SOB, he could have you beheaded you know!

I still have my sense of humor.


----------



## shaunm

I am a little bamboozled by the price action  of "Neppy" lately.
When the market is down she's steady and has risen, but when the market is up she sinks.


----------



## Lert

I'm afraid that Neppy has been 'Lerted' .. Basically, the problem is due to myself buying in last week.. kiss of death I'm afraid.. sorry


----------



## Plasmapark

Lert said:


> I'm afraid that Neppy has been 'Lerted' .. Basically, the problem is due to myself buying in last week.. kiss of death I'm afraid.. sorry




Don't worry mate....we should all be alert coz, we need more Lerts. (Sorry, just couldn't stop myself)


----------



## SophieSweet

What a dump?? Probably just someone having to cash in?? You wouldn't think someone knows about the quarterly ahead of us. 

But another question?? On a another forum, Woy Woy mentions the discrepancy with the forecasts in the presentation. It says NPAT of 14million, but right above it says earnings of 6-7c per share, which according to Woy Woy equals around 18-21million NPAT approximately. So what is it?? Or are the presentations  calculations correct, 14million = 6-7c per share?? I thought they made a mistake in the presentation by not showing Seastructs asian offices as NMS worldwide office network, but as a partner. So maybe there is a few mistakes in the presentation.

We really need to see them get a huge new contract, which they are probably capable of doing now, given their ever increasing workforce. I can't wait till the SP gets to having a amount built in for potential growth, as watching it now is horrible.

They re-emphasize their ambition to grow through acquisitions, and they have 30million in the bank, so I bet we hear of one soon.


----------



## wintermute

I'm pretty sure NMS was one of the shares affected by Opes Prime... would certainly explain getting cained whenever the price goes up.  Probably ANZ selling into strength... I'm going to try and get some more on the cheap as I only have a small holding 

Tony.

edit: full list of companies being sold off here --> http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,23468528-20142,00.html


----------



## Plasmapark

Good point on the Opes Prime.
That would explain some reasonably large trades.
Sophie.....stock up while its cheap, I doubt its gonna stay at this level for long.
Also, I thought there'd be mention of the Euro Patent by now, the Euro Patents Bulletin came out on the 16th.


----------



## SophieSweet

Plasma, don't worry I'm very stocked up. i wont be getting anymore. And thanks Wintermute for that information, seems to have made some sense for the price drop, although not a certainty that the Opes problem was yesterdays dump, but quite likely. Should see it around 64c by the close today- I hope!


----------



## Nicks

Dipped my toe back into the Neptune water yesterday for the first time in about 4 years. At this price it is starting to look very good again.


----------



## son of baglimit

heres the report (or the page we care about) highlighting the issuing of the european patent - and yes thats it.

no fanfare - just a few lines in english, german & french.


----------



## Plasmapark

Crickey SOB, you're a more patient man than I am.
I went to the bulletin, used as many of the terms I could find..... e.g. application number etc, but gave up.
I figured a 975 page PDF was going to waste too much of my time.
Good on ya for locating it tho....
Anyone got any thoughts on why Neppy wouldn't make some announcement about it??????
Seems strange to me.


----------



## JackC

Announcement out this morning:

*Neptune Signs Letter of Intent with Access Management*
Perth, Western Australia: Leading engineering services company, Neptune Marine Services (ASX: NMS) today announced it had signed a Letter of Intent for the acquisition of Perth-based Access Management (WA) Pty Ltd (“Access Management”), one of the largest specialist access companies in the Asia Pacific region.
Under the terms of the agreement Neptune proposes an initial payment of AUD$4.5 million, with the added consideration of a three year earn out period based on EBIT performance. Access Management generates annual revenue of AUD$4 million and EBIT of AUD$1 million. The acquisition will be funded by cash raised by way of the share placement concluded on 14 December 2007.
Since 1999, Access Management has built a reputation of safety, quality, costeffectiveness and innovation with its global client base in the oil and gas, mining, chemical, petrochemical and maritime industries. Through the use of rope access, lightweight staging and tension netting, the company provides safe solutions to difficult access problems that meet strict International Rope Access Trade Association (IRATA) requirements.
Managing Director and CEO of Neptune Marine, Christian Lange, said the Access Management business would further enhance and add value to the comprehensive suite of integrated services that Neptune was providing to its expanding global clientele. “Access Management represents a young, dynamic company whose innovative services could be seamlessly assimilated into those of the Neptune Marine group that continues to consolidate its position in the global marketplace,” he said. The acquisition is subject to the completion of satisfactory due diligence and contractual documentation.

Hopefully this will give the SP a kick in the right direction & I really hope they make an announcement regarding the European patent for NEPSYS. Surely this is worth a mention?


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.neptunems.com/about-us/partners.aspx

youll find todays acquisition has been working with NMS for some time now.

http://www.accessmanagement.com.au/downloads/Offshore.pdf

just some additional info.

will be interesting to find out more about this acq, as clearly most of their work doesnt occur subsea.


----------



## Plasmapark

Judging by the the unenthusiastic response to Neppy's announcements lately, would it be safe to assume the market is sitting on its hands, waiting for all these acquisitions to come home to roost???


----------



## son of baglimit

lets face it, its been a while since they have presented anything that 'sells' NMS to the market. id probably go back to the comsec presentation and the 'locked & loaded' comment for the last good push of the shares.

since then its been market turmoil, margin calls (not on mgmt thankfully), missed targets (albeit only slightly delayed) and basically real apathy towards a growth story in a growth sector.

In the US, O&G services has sprung to life, with OIH (a oil services fund) and DVR (cal dive) on the dow jumping along nicely, in response to the growth this sector is achieving, despite worldwide weather interruptions....(see also schlumbergers results last week). cal dive results come out in 10 days, and should give a better guide to how the GOM is performing.

and still no news on the patent, despite 16th april been & gone.


----------



## Andy_aus

The fundamentals still look strong in this company... maybe they need more publicity and to sell their company a bit more like fmg  .  In the meantime im loading up on more shares.


----------



## Santoro

> AUSTRALIA has secured a potential oil and gas "bonanza'' after netting an extra 2.5 million square kilometres of seabed.
> 
> Exploration has already taken place in some of the areas that could potentially deliver the nation billions of dollars worth of oil and gas reserves and help secure its energy future.
> 
> The extension to Australia's territorial jurisdiction stems from the findings of a United Nations commission on the limits of the continental shelf and the ratification of the 1982 Convention on the Law of the Sea.
> 
> The decision gives Australia the rights to whatever exists on the seabed in the area, including oil and gas, and biological resources such as micro-organisms that could potentially be used to develop medicines.




This is one of the most positive bits of news that should prove to be beneficial for NMS. Perfect positioning. Did Lange expect this?


----------



## alba

Son of Baglimit.  There appears to be no doubt that one of the bigger holders is selling their stock.  With your wonderful detective skills, I am surprised you haven't found out who.


----------



## Jarrah Tree

Hey Alba, it's not really a surprise if any of the big holders began to sell out as there are hundreds of other companies offering more value and security for your hard earned atm. 
Sure we are in some kind of a global market slump with much uncertainty, yet there is still plenty of money around and many stocks are travelling quite nicely. 
When the sp was over one dollar and the cap raising was oversubscribed (supposedly) three times, NMS was a market sweetheart. From its high of $1.37 (big increase in the fortnight leading up to the agm) there was a general consensus that the sp was 'manipulated' backwards for the benefit of cap raising and the spp. The sp is currently languishing at around half this. Why? Other than guesses and speculation, no one seems to know.
Recently cracks have begun to appear (inaccurate figures provided, neglect to announce euro patent, delays, investor presentation didn't even get a gig on BRR) and NMS seems to have lost favour. An announcement of another company aquired yesterday, on a very green day, and NMS sp moves up only 2c!!
I know this is a long term hold, but I for one would be disappointed if the sp stayed below $1 for the remainder of this year and it is looking like this will be the case. 
Fundamentals haven't changed, rapid growth is continuing, new contracts are being won, yet NMS seems to have gone off the boil. 
The 'locked and loaded' and the 'weld of choice' comments were made, yet nothing has come of this. Perhaps they're waiting for the future employees to graduate.

Sorry to sound so negative. I'd love as much as anyone to see NMS blue sky (as I'm currently down more than I care to think about), yet I am a little  confused as to why it is struggling atm.


----------



## SophieSweet

I can't help feeling a little negative too, positive days aren't positive for NMS, announcements do nothing or even send the share backwards, everything things seems a little irrational, although everything seems to be fine fundamentally. It's only a matter of time till BP does something or a major job comes up. There was apparently information they couldn't give us during the AGM, according to Lange, so maybe something there??. I have virtually written off this year, but we could easily suprised and as Neil Carter from Macquarie said, it should "bounce back hard". This latest acquisition is a little beauty, ties in very well! In the next couple of years all the acquired services will be going global and NMS will probably get more acquisitions in strategically located areas, like the middle east,south africa or south america. Sure there are other stocks performing better at the moment, but when the momentum gets going here, look out. The potential is gigantic There still has not been any problems, except delays, which have affected quarterlies, but the big picture is still powering along.  I'd love to know how their recruitment is going.


----------



## oldblue

You don't sound too negative to me, Sophie!
I reckon that at least 75% of the negativism in NMS SP can be put down to the state/mood of the market. There's quite a few quality stocks suffering out there at present.


----------



## son of baglimit

a few bits of info i have located are that brazil is going to spend $70B over the enxt 4 years developing the ginormous O&G fields it has discovered recently. why so much - deepwater - apparently it costs a bit more to extract.

also BP have recently issued a large subsea diving contract for developments in their north sea operations to one of neppys large competitors (the job is currently too big for neppy). they have been issuing new contracts for a few months now, i believe due to their need to revisit all operations. i believe this is what led to the fabled preferred welder report and langes locked & loaded comment. just have to wait and see on that one.

and alba - if you can crack the database at neppy, or the share registry, or the asx, let me know and i'll track them down - till then..............


----------



## maungatapu

Three Reasons Why The Boom in Oil Services Will Continue
By Chris Mayer

Has oil hit its peak price or not? 

The answer to that question leads us to ask whether or not commodities are a bubble about to burst. Barron's recent cover story on commodities came down on the side that the party was over.

As an investor, I like to address these key questions, because my Capital & Crisis portfolio is loaded with commodity names – everything from oil and gas to molybdenum and base metals and more.

This is by design. I also have the vast bulk of my own money in real, or tangible, assets. When we are not in tangible assets, we are, more frequently than not, on the periphery, in the companies that put together or maintain the vital infrastructure that makes the whole thing go.

I believe the charts in this letter contain some powerful insights. You will want to keep them handy when things get rocky. They come courtesy of Barry Bannister, an analyst at Stifel Nicolaus, who delivered an interesting talk in Baltimore recently. We will focus on oil, though a similar story holds true throughout the commodity sector.

If you look at the price of oil, you find something interesting. Since January 2001, you can explain the move in the price of oil largely as a function of increasing money supply. As the amount of money grows, the price of oil rises. In fact, almost 87% of the move in the price of oil can be explained by the increase in money supply, as this chart shows: 

Basically, $100 per barrel oil is what we would expect to see, given this relationship between the oil price and money supply. Given that we are still in the midst of a credit crisis of sorts, it seems unlikely the Fed will tighten money in any way at all. 

That leaves a clear path for the price of oil and commodities to continue to rally in nominal terms. The other thing to remember – and people forget this by worrying excessively about a U.S. recession – is that the story of oil is no longer a U.S.-centric story. You've surely heard about how the rapid growth in China and other emerging markets drives oil demand. Well, it's good to keep that in mind. See the chart below: China and India are only beginning to consume oil at any meaningful level. 

Right now, they are consuming oil at a rate the U.S. did in the early years of the 20th century. But look, we don't need China to start guzzling oil like we do.

Even if it moves half the distance between it and Hong Kong, that's a lot of extra demand. The way I look at it is this: What's more likely, China stays at 1910 oil usage or moves somewhere closer to, say, 1950s U.S. oil usage? I think the latter. All that bodes well for oil demand. 

So where do you go to make money from all this? 

The one obvious place people will automatically look to is to own oil and gas producers. That's not a bad idea at all. But I've got another angle here. 

The next two charts are amazing. They show you the capital and exploration spending of both Exxon (XOM) and Chevron (CVX) from 1928–2007. They show spending bottoms in 1948 and 1974. After each bottom, there was a long run of spending. Spending peaked nine years after 1948. Spending peaked seven years after 1974.

If 2005 proves to be the bottom on capital spending – and it seems so, since Exxon only recently announced it would increase its capital spending to $25–30 billion over the next few years, a 25% increase – we won't see capital spending peak until 2012 at the earliest. Take a look. These charts are so similar it is almost eerie... 

Now, why is this important? Think about what the oil companies spend money on. Where do they go shopping? They go shopping at the oil field services and equipment companies.

So that is where we want to be. Because even if oil has peaked, we're still looking at years of strong spending by the oil companies. You want to have some exposure to the receiving end of all that spending. Such companies will mint cash. 

As Bannister pointed out, it can sometimes be better to own the picks and shovels. You don't actually own or produce the oil or gas, but your equipment is vital to those that do.

He used Newmont Mining, the big gold producer, as an example of a producer that has profoundly disappointed investors amid what may be the greatest gold bull market in history. Newmont's costs rose so fast and so much that it never really enjoyed (at least not so far) the higher price in gold. But if you were in some mining equipment manufacturer, you got paid.  

So the key takeaways here are these: The price of oil has room to run yet, in part because of the growth in money supply and in part because of pressing international demand. 

Secondly, even if we already saw oil peak, history says that prices won't retreat by much over the next several years. And finally, the capital spending boom by the big oil companies is just getting started, which is great news for investors in oil field services companies.

This is a free report from Daily Wealth. Sorry about the missing graphs- wasn't able to copy and paste them. I am a NMS shareholder from NZ


----------



## son of baglimit

this is an extract from the latest patersons report after the acquisition of access management.


Recommendation: Speculative Buy
Neptune Marine Services Limited
Investment Highlights
• NMS has signed a letter of intent for the acquisition of Perth-based Access
Management (WA) Pty Ltd – a company specialising in the application of
specialised rope techniques to place workers in hard-to-reach locations.
Adding 0.3cps to our FY09 normalised EPS forecast (now 8.2cps), the
acquisition increases our price target from $0.95 to $1.00 (9.3x FY08/09F
composite EV/EBIT). We continue to rate NMS a SPECULATIVE BUY, with
the stock trading at 6.9x FY09F normalised earnings.
• Acquisition terms: NMS proposes paying a 4.5-5.0x EBIT multiple, which
is in line with previous acquisitions and management’s strategy. An initial
cash payment of $4.5m is proposed with a three-year earnout, which gives a
maximum 5.0x multiple. The acquisition is subject to due diligence and we
anticipate settlement by 1 July, 2008.
• Business: Rope access is a technique which allows technicians to perform
tasks including welding, fabrication, fabric maintenance and inspection,
which previously required scaffolding. Access Management has been in
business since 1999 servicing clients similar to NMS’ current client-base.
Staff includes around 12 permanent and ranging up to 30-40 contractors.
• Access Management forecast: We have forecast rapid growth for the
business given its current small base and the size of the potential market.
($4m in turnover last year). Our FY09 forecast is for turnover of $6m at
current EBIT margins (25%), adding $1.5m to our previous NMS FY09 EBIT
forecast ($33.2m).
• Acquisition positive but NEPSYS still a risk in FY08: While we view the
continuation of the consolidation strategy positively, we are mindful that the
short-term focus remains completing $6.9m worth of NEPSYS work in order
to hit management’s FY08 earnings target ($14.0m NPAT normalised for
share-based payments). Since this is subject to project timing and weather,
we highlight that ‘EBIT at risk’ is $4.8m (or 25% of our FY08 EBIT forecast).


----------



## shaunm

Poor Ol' Neppy looks to be caught in the "doldrums" at the moment.
I think we need a stiff breeze to blow her up and over the 60c mark again.

Has anybody been accumulating?


----------



## son of baglimit

shaun - if you look at the top20 reports posted on NMS site, and copied to this and other forums, youll see the funds keep accumulating at these prices.

a few million here & there, as those without long term dreams dump them to the highest bidders. 

tomorrow is quarterly day.
not expecting too much info from the jan-mar period, as poor weather did affect the NWS, but hoping like all other offshore O&G services co's, neppy can bring to light more contracts, especially for clients new to NMS books, or recent additions to their client list, like chevron in thailand.


----------



## SophieSweet

So we're all sweating on the quarterly. I know I am. I hate seeing my current balance compared to before and to drop more?? Lange did say that the earnings would be weighted towards the 2nd half, not last quarter, so it should be okay. You'd think they'd have to announce the euro patent, wouldn't they?? Surely alot more new work for the more established acquisitions and it would be good to hear how companies like USUS are onselling more services from neptunes suite of services. And if the expected earnings aren't met due to weather or other delays, then surely the next years forecast could be improved upon with that work carrying over?? And would good to have some reassurance that this years earnings are on track, as they would know by now.


----------



## son of baglimit

SophieSweet said:


> And if the expected earnings aren't met due to weather or other delays, then surely the next years forecast could be improved upon with that work carrying over?? And would good to have some reassurance that this years earnings are on track, as they would know by now.




sophie - as far as weather, take a peak at schlumbergers quarterly, which was affected by weather events, but didnt include any mention of the NWS.
GOM was ok tho.

as far as earnings, lange has consistently reaffirmed the same figures all year.


----------



## dogwithflees1983

Quaretly Cashflow Report does seem very encouraging ! Boosting 66% increase in Revenue up to $24.5m & positive net cash flow of $4.8m...Neppy'
s Future does indeed look bright with revenue expected to increase in the future on the back of a number of large secured projects.

Heard a rumour on the terrace that warren buffet was looking at buying in at these bargain based prices!


----------



## oldblue

Ah, the old "Warren Buffet " rumour. One of the oldest tricks in the book.
I don't think we need any rumours. NMS is making good progress and SP will follow.


----------



## JackC

Pretty positive q'ly that. Also noticed that the Euro patent for NEPSYS was tagged onto the bottom of the Australian Operational Update on p.3

It is slightly dissapointing that an announcement like this isn't made individually, but I get the impression that things are moving so quickly for NMS that news like this isn't really news worthy anymore.

I am still accumulating at these levels & look forward to bigger & better contract awards in the near future.


----------



## SophieSweet

You'd have to think that report supplies a pretty solid platform now for the SP to rise. revenue of 56.4million, plus the 5.3million receipts received in the first 2weeks. That makes 61.7million in so far. They want to reach or surpass the credit suisse report projecting 78-79million. they've commenced an 8 and 3million  dollar jobs, thats another 11million. So you'd think that alone makes around 72million, leaving only around 6-7million to make elsewhere from the 8acquisitions. Sounds like they will s4it it in. As JackC says, await another major contract and we should be laughing. 

Anyway although the SP has done bugger all on the back of today's report, i feel alot more at ease with the future and this year's figure, thank god!! And that Patersons report expect an 95c share price, but only had concerns with earnings being met. They look like easily being met and Lange suggested not only will they be met, but the 4th qtr should be alot better than the 3rd. So????


----------



## woywoy

dogwithflees1983 said:


> Quaretly Cashflow Report does seem very encouraging ! Boosting 66% increase in Revenue up to $24.5m & positive net cash flow of $4.8m...Neppy'
> s Future does indeed look bright with revenue expected to increase in the future on the back of a number of large secured projects.
> 
> Heard a rumour on the terrace that warren buffet was looking at buying in at these bargain based prices!




Make sure you read it carefully.  That cashflow of $4.8m is for the 9 months year to date, not just this quarter.  This quarter was only $518k, which to me probably explains why the share price has not moved more.

This could be because of investment in upcoming projects, I don't know, but it would have been good to get a little more explanation as to why the cashflow was so poor.

The activities side sounds great, but the cashflow side for me is a concern.


----------



## Santoro

woywoy said:


> Make sure you read it carefully.  That cashflow of $4.8m is for the 9 months year to date, not just this quarter.  This quarter was only $518k, which to me probably explains why the share price has not moved more.
> 
> This could be because of investment in upcoming projects, I don't know, but it would have been good to get a little more explanation as to why the cashflow was so poor.
> 
> The activities side sounds great, but the cashflow side for me is a concern.




True, would be good to know why the cashflow was low during the quarter, does have 37+ million at the end of the quarter. Seems, NMS needs to win some chunky contracts...once this happens we won't see these prices again.

Good volume today, buyers out there but sellers keen to sell too.


----------



## maungatapu

woywoy said:


> Make sure you read it carefully.  That cashflow of $4.8m is for the 9 months year to date, not just this quarter.  This quarter was only $518k, which to me probably explains why the share price has not moved more.
> 
> This could be because of investment in upcoming projects, I don't know, but it would have been good to get a little more explanation as to why the cashflow was so poor.
> 
> The activities side sounds great, but the cashflow side for me is a concern.




Add the 5.3m that came in during the 1st 2 weeks of April to $518k makes it a whole lot better. The expenditure for that $5.3m was probably included in the 31 Mar quarter


----------



## SophieSweet

maungatapu said:


> Add the 5.3m that came in during the 1st 2 weeks of April to $518k makes it a whole lot better. The expenditure for that $5.3m was probably included in the 31 Mar quarter




That is an excellent point and one I didn't think of, even with my very avid interest. Then combine that with the fact there is probably alot of one off costs now, due to growth and expansion. So that does look quite healthy to me. And Lange has told us that there is embarrassingly good margins in alot of their work, like the weld, surveying and rovs.


----------



## woywoy

Part of the latest pattersons update....

NMS has reported its 3Q cashflow statement and operations update.
Receipts from customers totalled $21.7m ($56.4m year to date). Receipts from customers in the first two weeks of April totalled $5.3m.
Net operating cashflow was $0.5m ($4.9m YTD).
*This was impacted by working capital at ($13.0m), with over half of this reflecting startup for the $8m Apache Simpson Pipeline project.*Staff costs $7.8m were incurred and this was in line with expectation.
Capex for the quarter was $1.0m ($2.9m YTD), reflecting payments for remotely operated vehicles (ROVs).
$27.8m was paid for the acquisition of Ross Deeptech.
Revenue from operations totalled $24.5m. (or 26.6% of our FY08 forecast). YTD revenue is $56.2m (60% of our FY08 forecast).
Operational highlights included commencement of the Apache Simpson Pipeline project and the award of a $3.4m project for the installation of a disconnectable transfer system onboard a floating, production, storage and offloading (FPSO) vessel using the NEPSYS underwater welding technology in the Gulf of Mexico.
The acquisition of SeaStruct was also completed during the quarter.
Impact - Positive quarterly with no major surprises
*The impact cashflow statement is largely positive in our view, with the run-rates of the acquired businesses largely reflecting expectations to date. 
While net operating cashflow was only $0.5m, no cash receipts have yet been received from the Apache project, which is due to be completed in June. With over half of working capital related to spending for this project, we are not overly concerned about the low net operating cashflow figure.* 
Due to vessel scheduling, the NEPSYS job in the GoM previously due to start this week has now been scheduled for June, which at a 50% forecast EBIT margin is critical in meeting our FY08 forecast. This is expected to take approximately two weeks to complete and therefore the pressure is mounting to achieve completion before June 30. 
Management's last guidance was for NPAT (excluding share-based payments) of between $12.0m and $14.0m - this still stands. Our forecast remains $13.8m, which is contingent on $6.9m worth of NEPSYS work being completed in the 2H08. We anticipate a more definitive guidance statement at around the end of May. 
Our recommendation remains Speculative Buy, with no change to forecasts and our $1.00 price target (9.3x FY08F/09F EV/EBIT). NMS is trading at 11.1x and 7.2x FY08F and FY09F normalised EPS respectively.


----------



## shaunm

Is anyone here knowledged up to the point where they could put together a reasonable time line of expected goals etc. for NMS?


----------



## SophieSweet

Sorry Shaun can't help you there, I doubt anyone can, there's to many variables, like the overall market. I'd just say it's gonna go up heaps this year and heaps and heaps next year.

That european patent announcement was a bit strange, considering that Sob had already let us know ages ago, and provided the actual document. And they also put it in the quarterly, on the bottom of the report. I was happy with that. Surely they wouldn't have made an announcement just to satisfy the pestering village idiot that posts elsewhere? or did they?


----------



## alba

Sweet Sophia.  I am that village idiot you refer to in Hot Coper, an idiot who has been in NMS a lot longer than you.  Perhaps you might read and digest Pattersons report.  In it you will find an report of a job in GOM, that they deemed sufficiently important to make special reference to.  Did Lange think we should know, no, just the favoured few got told, no ASX announcement.  THAT is where I am coming from, we are ALL entitled to that information which I would have no doubt boosted the SP which is still wallowing some 50% below this financial years high.  He has done a good job SO FAR but his pro work is lacking for which I blame the low SP on, not all, but some.


----------



## son of baglimit

hey alba - well done on the honesty, but i can barely stop laughing.

did you mean to post here ?

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10818


----------



## SophieSweet

alba said:


> Sweet Sophia.  I am that village idiot you refer to in Hot Coper, an idiot who has been in NMS a lot longer than you.  Perhaps you might read and digest Pattersons report.  In it you will find an report of a job in GOM, that they deemed sufficiently important to make special reference to.  Did Lange think we should know, no, just the favoured few got told, no ASX announcement.  THAT is where I am coming from, we are ALL entitled to that information which I would have no doubt boosted the SP which is still wallowing some 50% below this financial years high.  He has done a good job SO FAR but his pro work is lacking for which I blame the low SP on, not all, but some.




Alba, 
I'm loathe to respond but will. You think the length of time that you have owned NMS is relevant, why? I also have owned since the float, so what??

The Paterson's report are there on the NMS website for public consumption, and I welcome the extra titbits of information, why don't you?? Any idiot can find the information

Lange has taken the company on an incredibly rapid growth journey so far, and his credentials and others at NMS are sound. They know what they are doing. Macquarie's Neil Carter(small caps manager) even mentions them as one of two favoured stocks out of sixty they hold, after spending aproximately 3 months investigating the merits of investing in them. I fail to understand what it is they should have done in relation to PR, that you constantly harp on about. If you know the information, everyone does.

Send Lange an email if you have some valid input, he is very accommodating, or ring him. I actually have spoke and emailed him some time ago, but think it's better to let him get on with the job of making my investment grow.


----------



## alba

S.S.  Silly reply.  Of course I and everyone else welcomes the titbits from Patersons, but you miss the point, it should have come to us from Lange not via them


----------



## woywoy

*In it you will find an report of a job in GOM, that they deemed sufficiently important to make special reference to.* 



Which job are you referring to there Alba?  The $3.4m GOM job was announced to the market on the 25th of March.


----------



## JackC

Strange - wer'e back to seeing tiny trades of just a couple of hundred bucks again. Apart from the odd big trade most of todays trades are miniscule. Could anyone shed any light? I really am confused


----------



## shaunm

They're not all small trades, mine was several thousand to buy back in again.
It looks like todays trading is being brought to us by the number "60.5"


----------



## maungatapu

SophieSweet said:


> Alba,
> I'm loathe to respond but will. You think the length of time that you have owned NMS is relevant, why? I also have owned since the float, so what??
> 
> The Paterson's report are there on the NMS website for public consumption, and I welcome the extra titbits of information, why don't you?? Any idiot can find the information
> 
> Lange has taken the company on an incredibly rapid growth journey so far, and his credentials and others at NMS are sound. They know what they are doing. Macquarie's Neil Carter(small caps manager) even mentions them as one of two favoured stocks out of sixty they hold, after spending aproximately 3 months investigating the merits of investing in them. I fail to understand what it is they should have done in relation to PR, that you constantly harp on about. If you know the information, everyone does.
> 
> Send Lange an email if you have some valid input, he is very accommodating, or ring him. I actually have spoke and emailed him some time ago, but think it's better to let him get on with the job of making my investment grow.




The last Paterson report I can find on the NMS website is dated Feb 2008 and deals with the 2Q08 cashflow report. The one Woywoy is quoting from is obviously a later one. Maybe NMS can only put Patersons analyst reports on their website after a certain period has lapsed or NMS is slow to put it on


----------



## Plasmapark

Judging by the ammount of time it took them to announce the Euro Patent, I'd say Neppy is slow off the mark.


----------



## shaunm

Can someone please let me know when the next Annual General Meeting or quarterly report is coming due for Neptune?


----------



## maungatapu

Just been having a browse through the annual financial report 2007. Christian Langes contract expires Feb 2009. Wouldn't like to say what would happen to the SP if he decides not to renew his contract. Be interesting to see if there is any mention of that in the June 2008 report.


----------



## vishalt

Hope Neptune isn't getting poison stung by cost pressures. 

Their orders should be packed to the hilt like WorleyParsons or Leighton though, so they should be able to fight it (assuming the cashflow and internal workings of the co' are still sound).


----------



## SophieSweet

Here's a link to an article where NMS get a mention.

http://www.smartcompany.com.au/Feat.../The-curious-cool-and-crazy-entrepreneur.html

Here's the text that specifically talks of NMS, i copy and pasted it from about half way down the article.

"So that’s “curious”. What about “cool and crazy”?

Cool means that you’re willing to go on the edge. Cool means that you’re willing to be controversial. Cool means that you’re willing to do something that your competitors are pissed off at you about.

Let me tell you why I use that term. I’ve gone and I’ve given speeches. I get invited to give a lot of corporate speeches, let’s say to trade associations. You have all these competitors sitting in a room in a big hall and they have a three day conference. I’m sure you have them here.

Everyone’s really buddy buddy. They play golf together. They drink beer together. They all understand each other. They all speak the same language. They’re all in the same space. They’re all in the pack.

It’s when you’re doing something where your competitors are royally ticked off at because they know that you’re changing the rules of the game. For example in this last blog that I wrote on my website, harari.com, basically I talk about this company based in Perth called Neptune Marine Services.

Well if you’re a competitor of Neptune Marine Services and you’re providing engineering maintenance and diving services; you do welding you know, on oil rigs for example so you can compete with Neptune. And let’s say you’re all doing pretty much the same thing. One does a little bit, they tweak this, they tweak that. They adjust their price a little here, they add a little service there. You’re all in the same space.

But then suppose Neptune comes up with a new proprietary and patented technology that actually changes the rules in the game. In this case what they do is they have a technology that allows their customers to do dry welding under the water. In effect doing the kind of welding, the spot welding that has the same effect as if you basically dry docked a whole rig or ship. And fundamentally you now can make the service offering that will prevent competitors from coming in and saying ‘well we can do underwater wet welding which lasts only a few weeks at best, or we’ll do it but you’ve got to haul your rig out for a few weeks while we do the dry welding’. That’s changed the rules of the game. Do you think competitors are drinking beer with Neptune? I don’t think so. I think they’d be royally ticked off."


----------



## SophieSweet

I think that article questioning Oren Harari, professor at the Graduate School of Business at the University of San Francisco, really shows what potential lays ahead, once they really get going. Interesting to note that an American intellectual is very positive about NMS's future. 

I think a takeover is a definite possibility anytime, regardless of how far they've come with their plans. That welding technology is a pot of gold to any oil or oil service company, and the amount they could get it for now would be nothing in $$ terms to alot of the huge companies in the industry. I bet the cost of the company could virtually be paid off by the income it generates quite soon. And if some huge company bought, I'd imagine nepsys would be going 24hrs a day.

As for Lange and his future, as Maungatapu says, querying what will happen once his contract expires Feb2009. Consider he has over 3,000,000 million options, that have a conversion price of 65c or so. He is already rated in the top50 of WA MDs for income, I think he was about 40th??, and assuming things go well, he should climb that ladder to a much higher position by staying at NMS. 2009 looks like being a very big year for NMS, with Lange saying the magnitude of change will be comparable to the year just passed.


----------



## SophieSweet

shaunm said:


> Can someone please let me know when the next Annual General Meeting or quarterly report is coming due for Neptune?




The next quarterly will be the full year reports, and out by the end of July. The last quarterly was the end of april. The AGM date hasn't been announced, but should be sometime in november. I don't think we should worry about them meeting their projected financial targets though, even as there is delays in some of the Apache work. Lange said they'd already got 4.5million in the first two weeks of this quarterly and that he indicated that this quarterly would be better than the last. Well anyway that was the impression i got.

Oh and it was good to see someone lob in with a 200,000 bid this morning. Maybe it might move north now.


----------



## Plasmapark

Poor ole Neppy....News of another support vessel on the way and, the SP's move is akin to someone trying to swim in treacle.
Sure is a hard row to hoe right now.


----------



## son of baglimit

this is certainly the best news in a long time - a boat ready to go except for minor alterations for neptune specifically - youd hope ready to go to work within a month. the other smaller boat needed a complete refit, so assume several months before its put to sea for work.

the question needing to be asked - WHY SPEND SO MUCH ON A BOAT ? what have they in mind ?


----------



## mrgroundwork

son of baglimit said:


> the question needing to be asked - WHY SPEND SO MUCH ON A BOAT ? what have they in mind ?




this is exactly what frustrates me... obviously they know the market and have talked to potential clients about the commercial side of things.,. heck, i presume they have already got unofficial agreements in place with certain companies for its use... 

so why shouldn't we know some of the estimates or figures behind the purchase? not much hard data/numbers floating around...


----------



## Santoro

son of baglimit said:


> the question needing to be asked - WHY SPEND SO MUCH ON A BOAT ? what have they in mind ?




Good question.

_May 19 (Bloomberg) -- Never have so many oil and gas companies spent so much to produce so little. 

That's the challenge facing Exxon Mobil Corp., Royal Dutch Shell Plc, BP Plc, Chevron Corp., Total SA and ConocoPhillips, which will spend a record $98.7 billion this year on exploration and production, Lehman Brothers Holdings Inc. estimates. Costs more than quadrupled since 2000 as explorers targeted more challenging reservoirs and demand rose for labor and material. 

New supply from outside OPEC nations will meet about 20 percent of growth in world demand during the next four years, data from the International Energy Agency show. The lack of supply has traders betting oil will remain at about $120 a barrel for at least eight years, according to futures on the New York Mercantile Exchange...... _

Bloomberg Link

A bit frustrating watching NMS flap around like a beached flounder....especially when coal, metals and energy are rising....NMS has put together a comprehensive skill set giving it an excellent market position in Australasia and I expect that once additional tenders/contracts are won and announced this will have a positive effect on the sp.

Vessels are no doubt essential.


----------



## JackC

Plasmapark said:


> Poor ole Neppy....News of another support vessel on the way and, the SP's move is akin to someone trying to swim in treacle.
> Sure is a hard row to hoe right now.




I think the thing that would be worrying people the most is the way the SP plummeted after the last cap raising. Although they haven't said how the money will be raised this time around any company debt looks bad in these current climes.



Santoro said:


> Good question.
> 
> _May 19 (Bloomberg) -- Never have so many oil and gas companies spent so much to produce so little.
> 
> That's the challenge facing Exxon Mobil Corp., Royal Dutch Shell Plc, BP Plc, Chevron Corp., Total SA and ConocoPhillips, which will spend a record $98.7 billion this year on exploration and production, Lehman Brothers Holdings Inc. estimates. Costs more than quadrupled since 2000 as explorers targeted more challenging reservoirs and demand rose for labor and material.
> 
> New supply from outside OPEC nations will meet about 20 percent of growth in world demand during the next four years, data from the International Energy Agency show. The lack of supply has traders betting oil will remain at about $120 a barrel for at least eight years, according to futures on the New York Mercantile Exchange...... _
> 
> Bloomberg Link
> 
> A bit frustrating watching NMS flap around like a beached flounder....especially when coal, metals and energy are rising....NMS has put together a comprehensive skill set giving it an excellent market position in Australasia and I expect that once additional tenders/contracts are won and announced this will have a positive effect on the sp.
> 
> Vessels are no doubt essential.




I agree totally Santoro. I'm sure they have a masterplan ready to be played out & the future still looks rosy as far as i'm concerned. Any slide in the SP is more likely to be caused by short sighted traders rather than longer term investors & I personally will see any slide as a good buying oppotunity.


----------



## SophieSweet

I would have the thought the new vessel would be great news, regardless of the amount of information regarding cost, use and financing it. Obviously not good news to some, SP drops 10%?? I don't think they'll be using it for fishing, or snorkeling for the staff, i'd assume it would be making good $$$, and allowing Neptune to not have to be concerned about vessel hire delaying jobs. As well as having multiple uses. Maybe I have blinkers on, but I think they are going to become a huge company alot sooner than later, and it's not going to happen unless they spend big $$$. And from all accounts it would appear they should have the income to make it happen. I suppose we are just gonna haveta trust they know what they're doing?!?!?


----------



## shaunm

The buy side a the moment is way bigger than the sell side so I expect that the "shakes" this morning will settle. 5 or so more sellers at.58 to go and then the buyers will have to pay up for this sleeping giant.


----------



## Santoro

shaunm said:


> ....the buyers will have to pay up for this sleeping giant.






WAKE UP GIANT....WAKE UP!D


Trying to lighten the mood...would like to have been online for those oppies at .37...seems I'm not the only frustrated one.....


----------



## JTLP

Are NMS planning to do a SPP in the future?

Or just 3B for some extra cash money chemistry $$$

Hope they're not burning it too fast!

THanks


----------



## maungatapu

JackC said:


> I think the thing that would be worrying people the most is the way the SP plummeted after the last cap raising. Although they haven't said how the money will be raised this time around any company debt looks bad in these current climes.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree totally Santoro. I'm sure they have a masterplan ready to be played out & the future still looks rosy as far as i'm concerned. Any slide in the SP is more likely to be caused by short sighted traders rather than longer term investors & I personally will see any slide as a good buying oppotunity.




I don't think the traders are short sighted. They will buy at 55/56 sell at 61/62 and make 10% on the deal. Not too bad for 2 months investing. Probably why the SP is flapping around in the early 60's


----------



## oldblue

And the "Criterion" column in this morning's "Australian" has upgraded NMS to a Speculative Buy.


----------



## maungatapu

SophieSweet said:


> I would have the thought the new vessel would be great news, regardless of the amount of information regarding cost, use and financing it. Obviously not good news to some, SP drops 10%?? I don't think they'll be using it for fishing, or snorkeling for the staff, i'd assume it would be making good $$$, and allowing Neptune to not have to be concerned about vessel hire delaying jobs. As well as having multiple uses. Maybe I have blinkers on, but I think they are going to become a huge company alot sooner than later, and it's not going to happen unless they spend big $$$. And from all accounts it would appear they should have the income to make it happen. I suppose we are just gonna haveta trust they know what they're doing?!?!?




AAX went from $2 to $16 in the space of 3 years by providing "pit to port services" I only hope NMS can do the same as they are working on a similar principle. There are heaps of subsea maintenace/engineering companies out there and the only difference between NMS and them as Oren Harari mentioned is the Nepsys underwater welding. 
A merger between NMS and Mermaid Marine would have solved a few problems


----------



## shaunm

oldblue said:


> And the "Criterion" column in this morning's "Australian" has upgraded NMS to a Speculative Buy.




Upgraded to "speculative buy"?? What was the level they were upgraded from? The last few reports from the likes of Patterson's etc. have always rated them as speculative buy.


----------



## oldblue

shaunm said:


> Upgraded to "speculative buy"?? What was the level they were upgraded from? The last few reports from the likes of Patterson's etc. have always rated them as speculative buy.





 I havn't seen any other recommendations recently but "Criterion" previously had them at a " hold at $1-02 in January."


----------



## SophieSweet

Oil is pretty well much in every news bulletin or paper at the moment, due to rocketing cost and a shortage of it. NMS is heavily involved in the oil market, it is gearing up with assets, companies, personal and has a market edge with the weld. They appear to have the expertise and sound management, and according to criterion, a bloated order book. Wouldn't it be a no-brainer where they are heading???


----------



## Golf 16

Hi shaunm and oldblue
the Australian article  -Criterion - was as follows - 

_Neptune Marine Services (NMS) 55c 

SHARES in the provider of sub-sea services to oil and gas producers have sunk 12 per cent over the past three days, on fears Neptune will need an equity raising to fund this week's purchase of a $31 million ship to service its bloated order book. 

However, Neptune chief Christian Lange told Criterion a raising wasn't planned, with the purchase to be funded by a mix of cash and debt (the company has an ungeared balance sheet and cash of $20-25 million). 

Neptune recently reported a March quarter surplus of $518,000, on revenue of $24.5 million, taking the surplus for the first nine months to $4.8 million, on turnover of $48 million. 

Lange also reported revenues of $5.3 million for the first two weeks of April. He also cautions that Neptune is "still in the early days of corporate development". 

Criterion had the stock as a hold at $1.02 in January but we'll upgrade to a speculative buy._ 

It was part of an artcile that recommended MAH and rated *BLY as an avoid*! Gosh. That is certainly direct and not pulling any punches. I hold both stocks (Neptune and Boart) and have been disappointed in both. Perhaps the directness of Criterion can be interpreted as an encouragement to those of us feeling frustrated.


----------



## shaunm

Thanks for that Golf. Well seeing as criterion seems to have such weight of influence, I look forward to a sharp jump in the SP when they have something positive to report.


----------



## sam76

Thought you guys here would appreciate this one! 

Next time you have a bad day at work, think of this guy. Rob is a commercial saturation diver for Global Divers in Louisiana . 
He performs underwater repairs on offshore drilling rigs. Below is an E-mail he sent to his sister.

She then sent it to a radio station in Ft. Wayne , Indiana , who was sponsoring a worst job experience contest.
Needless to say, she won.

Hi Sue,

Just another note from your bottom-dwelling brother. Last week I had a bad day at the office.
I know you've been feeling down lately at work, so I thought I would share my dilemma with you to make you realise it's not so bad after all.

Before I can tell you what happened to me, I first must bore you with a few technicalities of my job.
As you know, my office lies at the bottom of the sea. I wear a suit to the office.
It's a wetsuit. This time of year the water is quite cool.

So what we do to keep warm is this:

We have a diesel-powered industrial water heater. This $20,000 piece of equipment sucks the water out of the sea, heats it to a delightful temperature, then pumps it down to the diver through a garden hose which is taped to the air hose.
Now this sounds like a darn good plan, and I've used it several times with no complaints.
What I do, when I get to the bottom and start working, is take the hose and stuff it down the back of my wetsuit. This floods my whole suit with warm water. It's like working in a Jacuzzi. Everything was going well until all of a sudden, my bum started to itch.

So, of course, I scratched it

This only made things worse.
Within a few seconds my bum started to burn!
I pulled the hose out from my back, but the damage was done.
In agony I realised what had happened. The hot water machine had sucked up a jellyfish and pumped it into my suit.
Now, since I don't have any hair on my back, the jellyfish couldn't stick to it.
However, the crack of my bum was not as fortunate.
When I scratched what I thought was an itch, I was actually grinding the jellyfish into the crack of my bum.
I informed the dive supervisor of my dilemma over the communicator.
His instructions were unclear due to the fact that he, along with five other divers, were all laughing hysterically.
Needless to say I aborted the dive.

I was instructed to make three agonizing in-water decompression stops totalling thirty-five minutes before I could reach the surface to begin my chamber dry decompression. When I arrived at the surface, I was wearing nothing but my brass helmet.
As I climbed out of the water, the medic, with tears of laughter running down his face, handed me a tube of cream and told me to rub it on my bum as soon as I got in the chamber.
The cream put the fire out, but I couldn't poo for two days because my bum was swollen shut.
So, next time you're having a bad day at work, think about how much worse it would be if you had a jellyfish shoved up your ****.

Now repeat to yourself, I love my job, I love my job, I love my job.
Remember whenever you have a bad day, ask yourself, is this a jellyfish bad day?
May you NEVER have a jellyfish bad day!!!!!
Love
Rob


----------



## SophieSweet

Here's a good article on oil service companies.

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=aB2awD68KqiY&refer=news


----------



## mrgroundwork

funny stuff sam.. i dare say these divers get paid a decent amount of danger money... 

does anyone know how much NMS pay their divers?


----------



## son of baglimit

in an advert nms placed searching for divers worldwide, they said the pay was about $1100 per day - but i think its a long day too.


----------



## Santoro

son of baglimit said:


> in an advert nms placed searching for divers worldwide, they said the pay was about $1100 per day - but i think its a long day too.




Been a little quiet on the NMS front, still, do you think they are getting resources in place for hurricane season starting next month? :


----------



## son of baglimit

Santoro said:


> Been a little quiet on the NMS front, still, do you think they are getting resources in place for hurricane season starting next month? :




hardly !!! - as per langes ann's recently, they hurricane season, and any poor weather, can upset their income due to delays with vessels, the employer etc.
obviously if another katrina/rita event occurs, nms are in a good position to gain, but that was an extraordinary year.

bring on the fine, clear weather to enable the work to be done, and therefore targets be met.


----------



## Jarrah Tree

Two vessels purchased and at least one more to come. Tendering for BP (and the like) contracts without our own vessels is like asking a fine lady on a date and turning up on a BMX to pick her up.

"locked and loaded" may soon be realised.


----------



## JackC

Jarrah Tree said:


> Two vessels purchased and at least one more to come. Tendering for BP (and the like) contracts without our own vessels is like asking a fine lady on a date and turning up on a BMX to pick her up.
> 
> "locked and loaded" may soon be realised.




I agree that bigger contracts should now be forthcoming & find it hard to beleive that they wouldn't have some sort of agreements in place with larger companies seeing as they are investing millions in their own vessels. One thing that concerns me slightly though is the manning for these vessels. There is a distinct shortage of skilled offshore workers at the moment with all the activity up in the NW Shelf & in other parts of Australia. Getting crews for 2-3 vessels in todays workforce market could prove as difficult as getting the actual contracts in the first place. Still, I feel more confidant now they have their own vessels & am looking forward to bigger & better things.


----------



## engo

NMS should get a bit of work out of this:

Blast at Apache's WA gas plant
By AAP

Western Australia faces days of disruption to its energy supply after an explosion ripped through an offshore gas plant which supplies 30 to 40 per cent of the state's domestic gas.

Major disruptions to domestic residential electricity supplies are considered unlikely, as the company, US-based Apache Energy, does not supply gas to Verve Energy, the state's principal power station operator.

But Apache lists itself as the second biggest supplier of gas to the WA domestic market, and it was unclear how gas supplies to WA homes would be affected.

The company said in a statement that the explosion occurred around 1.40pm (WST) near one of the plant's gas export pipelines on tiny Varanus Island, about 100km off Karratha in the gas-rich North West Shelf.

"The explosion and fire have affected gas export pipelines that deliver gas from Varanus Island to the domestic gas market," the statement said.

"It is anticipated that gas supply will be affected for a number of days."

Verve Energy spokesman Peter Winner said gas supplies to the company would not be affected.

"There won't be any impact on gas supplies to Verve Energy, and there won't be any impact on electricity supplies," Mr Winner told AAP.

An Apache spokesman said later it would take "a few hours at the very least" for the company to ascertain how long the gas supply would be disrupted.

But it is understood major consumers of gas such as Alcoa and Burrup Fertilisers have already approached Woodside Petroleum requesting it to fill any potential gap in energy supplies.

Apache said there were no casualties in the incident and all personnel had been evacuated from the island.

"We're concerned about what happened obviously but we're just grateful that there are no injuries and everyone is safely accounted for," managing director Tim Wall said.

He gave no indication of any damage to the plant.

"We have notified government authorities and also gas customers who will be affected by the disruption in gas supply," Mr Wall said.

The state's largest gas supplier Alinta, which is a client of Apache, was not immediately available for comment.

Woodside spokesman Roger Martin said the company had offered to assist Apache in dealing with the incident.

"The North West Shelf Venture will do what it can to make up some of the shortfall in pipeline gas supply," Mr Martin said.

A spokesman for Energy Minister Fran Logan would not be drawn on the likely impact of the incident on domestic residential supplies.

He said the minister and his staff were being briefed on the issue and had no further comment at this stage.

All gas from Varanus Island goes into the WA domestic market, delivering between 325 and 375 terrajoules of natural gas plus some condensate, a light crude oil.

An expansion project aims to increase the amount of energy that can be delivered from the island above 400 terrajoules per day.

The Varanus Island facility takes gas from the John Brookes field and oil and gas from the Harriet joint venture.


----------



## SophieSweet

Wow, 2million traded in less than half an hour, but going south. A tough market, NMS are only 2million dollars short on profit, from 14 to 12million. The jobs are still there, the money is still coming in. Maybe Engo's above article had something to do with the delay? Wasn't some of this june scheduled Nepsys work for Apache? I'd say Apache WA would be dropping everything to fix the gas line damaged. And who knows, Neptune may get that job, you'd think there is a good chance. 

Oil service companies in the US have gone up on average 11% this year and we are battling to stay afloat?? In time though potential will be realised and SP will soar, hopefully soon. Maybe this is a good thing today, and will shake out alot of the more nervous investors.


----------



## oldblue

Hi Sophie
I still like NMS but in this skittish market a profit downgrade is still a profit downgrade, even if it's only about 14%, and it gets punished.
There will be better times for this company!


----------



## vishalt

oldblue said:


> Hi Sophie
> I still like NMS but in this skittish market a profit downgrade is still a profit downgrade, even if it's only about 14%, and it gets punished.
> There will be better times for this company!



I agree. 

Long-term fundamentals will prevail. 

This company is still new and the areas its targeting are cash-rich and desperately need the services that NMS can provide.

Just hang in, 5 years+ time NMS will be worth over $2 billion in stead of $2m IMO. 

WorleyParsons took as much time and was as volatile as NMS when it first floated but a full order book and risk tolerance went to the patient and victorious investors who are laughing with $40 worth shares.


----------



## shaunm

Looks like BP is UNlocked & UNloaded! (courtesy of HC)

BP (LSE: BP.L - news) has signed three companies, including Amec (LSE: AMEC.L - news) (Advertisement)





The move is part of a drive by Tony Hayward, BP's chief executive, to simplify the company's structure and standardise its operations in an effort to improve efficiency and cut costs.

The group has chosen just three groups to provide its offshore engineering and project management services: Amec, KBR (NYSE: KBR - news) of the US and Worley Parsons of Australia.

Neil Bruce, chief operating officer of Amec's natural resources division, said: "If you are switching contractors all the time, you don't learn from one development to the next, and even if you don't mean to, you can repeat the same mistakes that other people have made."

The deal is a significant success for Amec, which has been restructuring to focus on the fast-growing energy industry. The news sent Amec's shares up more than 4 per cent to 884p.

Amec has been working for other big international oil companies including ExxonMobil and Royal Dutch Shell (Amsterdam: RDSA.AS - news) , but is now working with BP on just one development, in Azerbaijan. The deal puts it in a prime position to work with BP anywhere in the world, focused on the company's seven main growth areas: Angola, Asia-Pacific (002790.KS - news) , Azerbaijan, Egypt, Gulf of Mexico, the North Sea and Trinidad.

Neither BP nor Amec would give details of the value of the agreement, which will depend on how many projects Amec is selected for, but it is likely to run into hundreds of millions of dollars.

BP plans to invest about $22bn this year, most of it in its upstream business, and most of that will be offshore. The front-end engineering and project management components of a project typically comprise about 20 per cent of its cost, so Amec will be aiming for a share of a total spend worth billions of dollars.


----------



## SophieSweet

I wouldn't worry about BP awarding those huge contracts, there's no way in the world NMS could handle them at this early stage, in any case they have full order books, are still on a massive recruitment drive, and still to expand their services globally to the acquisitions in Asia, Europe and the USA. Worley and the others should subcontract out relevant work though, at some stage, especially anything that would suit NEPSYS. Just like Caldive has done.

It would seem a very strong likelihood that the gas explosion in WA affected the june Apache work, the NMS announcement was almost immediately after the news. And it was the right thing to do, they laid their cards on the table, 6million shares traded and now we are onwards and upwards again, and everyone knows where the company stands for 08 and looks like heading for 09. Maybe a major holder update shortly, with that volume. Bring on 09 quarterlies and results, with ROVS and vessels, as well as all other services picking up a gear and expanding globally. I think more ROVs and vessels will be coming.


----------



## SophieSweet

I was wrong on the gas explosion connection, a BRR interview is out now with the full explanation on the work delayed, not lost. Lange's mention of future profit forecasts, sounds very interesting. And no dilution for anymore spending, earnings and debt will incur the cost, with no problem getting the money. As usual all sounds good.....


----------



## son of baglimit

my highlights of todays brr audio :

wasnt aware of any new nepsys work for apache in india.
revenues still expected to be at the top of the range previously forecast, despite the delays from these 2 apache jobs.
exceptional used to describe ross deeptechs performance, and we have heard zero about them - normal ongoing work or new work associated with being a neptune subsidiary ?
diving services up +100%
project management creating $10-12m in new revenues, from scratch.
greenfields & brownfields revenues split 50/50 - now that is new, as early as 1 year ago brownfields was the entire focus, but new developments have really taken hold. though this could also be as a result of the revs from acqs.
27 enquiries about the ROV's coming onboard (as per todays ann)
expecting ROV's to be working immediately once received.
further acqs expected (no surprise), but fully funded thru cashflows & debt, and not dilution thru more placements etc.

onwards & upwards.


----------



## maungatapu

OIL INDUSTRY NEWS BLOG - maintained by staff at Hogan Oil

11 June 2008
Japan's INPEX Holdings Inc has submitted a proposal to build a $19.6 billion floating liquefied natural gas (LNG) plant in Indonesia, a senior energy watchdog official said on Monday.INPEX estimates there are more than 10 trillion cubic feet of natural gas reserves in its Abadi field in the Timor Sea, potentially one of Indonesia's biggest fields. If confirmed, it would make the project the second-biggest new gas field after the Tangguh project in Papua, which has combined reserves of 14.4 tcf.
Same company that NMS has just won a contract with 400km north of Broome.
Could be further work in the pipeline for Neptune.
Good to see the SP heading north again.


----------



## Fleeta

Interesting write-up in today's Melbourne Age. Very optimistic about the future of NMS. Then it also has a very ugly graph next to the article. Hopfully it jumps on Monday a la VMG in last weeks Melbourne Age! I have a feeling we won't see anything great in the financials for a couple of years though which may put people off who are looking for value stocks as opposed to growth stocks in the 'current market environment'.


----------



## SophieSweet

Fleeta said:


> I have a feeling we won't see anything great in the financials for a couple of years though which may put people off who are looking for value stocks as opposed to growth stocks in the 'current market environment'.




I don't know about that Fleeta, they have 3 jobs to be done perhaps in the 1st quarter,worth minimum 20.5million and the margins in those jobs are supposed to be high. It might be a longshot that they are all paid for in the 1st quarter, but will definitely be done in the first 6months. And there is all their other sectors also earning, as well as all the other international businesses. Now that Lange has an incentive plan going, might be some indication that they are expecting good results?? 

Hopefully the SP will pick up after the end of financial year. And Asset Management acquisition should be finalised soon, and maybe another announced? Also we should hear how the new vessel is to be financed as well as maybe news of more vessels and ROVs. I'd imagine with the apparent ROV demand/inquiries they'd be wanting to do as much ROV business as they can and will buy more.

 And maybe it's about time USUS is renamed Neptune and reflect the new service offerings, on a new website specifically for the american market. They've been around long enough now and, and we should start seeing evidence of expansion there, offering other NMS services.


----------



## SophieSweet

Here's the link to the article from last weekend's paper on NMS and i will copy the part about NMS below also, sounds good, shame again about the SP though-

http://www.moneymanager.com.au/articles/2008/06/14/1213321677151.html

Neptune Marine

This is another offshore oil and gas services company that has benefited from expanding into international markets. Having acquired and integrated eight new businesses over an 18-month period for a total consideration of nearly $100 million, Neptune's emergence from an unprofitable minnow to a serious competitor in the offshore oil and gas services market has been impressive.

Neptune's size is better measured by the range of services it can offer than by the market capitalisation figures that a company like WorleyParsons boasts. Furthermore, Neptune should be considered a medium to long-term investment proposition, as this year's net profit of about $10 million should grow substantially in 2008-09.

Neptune's earnings per share are expected to rise from 3.3? in 2007-08 to 8? in 2008-09, according to consensus forecasts. This represents a P/E ratio of about six relative to 2008-09 estimates, suggesting the market has not factored in the company's growth profile.

Revenue from two contracts involving Neptune's higher margin businesses was unexpectedly deferred, resulting in a transfer of some of the anticipated 2007-08 profits to the 2008-09 financial year. While this may have contributed to a downturn in Neptune's share price it should be remembered that the company's substantial maiden profit will represent a strong turnaround from the previous year's loss of $6.7 million.

Neptune's suite of sub-sea services, including its patented underwater welding technology, is the main point of difference between the company and its competitors. It is this "cradle to grave" offering that should continue to attract new customers and strengthen existing relationships.


----------



## shaunm

Poor old Neppy is getting hammered. I'm starting to feel sorry for the stock which is crazy as I should feel sorry for myself with 1 parcel bought at 73 cents last year and 2 parcels bought at 1.17 in Feb; still holding. I've been trading in and out of them lately in the 50's & 60's. 
Hey remember those days, can you remeber 1.30, those were the days.


----------



## vishalt

I think people expecting a stock as small as Neptune to go up are expecting far too much. 

If you're buying what is a small, risky plan then you really do need to be patient. 

The company IS making money and HAS a clogged order book. 

In a market where there is essentially a "flight to quality" (large caps) or a flight to cash - people are getting SCARED of smaller plays. 

It takes a frustratingly long time for funds/investors to realise the good value some of these plays have, WorleyParsons pretty much shoveled around the 50c to $2 range for years and years till people realised the company was a gem. 

I am sure Neptune is too. 

But if you're going to play in small, riskier plays (Neptune IS making money), be patient, its no use complaining as it'll probably take many more months if not years.

But don't worry, once it takes off, the ones like us who invested at 50c/$1 will be the first in line for the best gains.


----------



## Santoro

3 contracts announced over the past 3 weeks totalling 17.5 million, this is  the organic growth that should it continue regularly will see this sp start to recover lost ground.


----------



## prawn_86

Lots of contcracts being picked up thats for sure.

Just out of interest, what sort of margins do they have?

IE - how much of that 17 mill can be expected to become profit?


----------



## arae

From memory, on the last BRR interview, lange said the margins ranged from 10-40%. The biggest margins (40%) come from Neptunes diving services.


----------



## SophieSweet

Doesn't seem like anything will get this Sp going, but very good quarterlies. Or maybe a huge contract. As for your question Prawn, re the margins,  there is many mentions in past presentations of the great margins, if someone wants to dig through and locate them, I think the delayed job is one with a hefty margin. Here's an article from todays AFR, again very positive and seemingly underpriced

Todays AFR article reads:-

"For the growth investor, oil and gas engineering group Neptune Marine Service may be a good way to play oil's growth, outside of the main producers and developers.

Neptune provides servies ranging from rig positioning to repair and maintenance. It has an underwater welding system that allows rigs to be repaired while submerged.

Earlier this month, its Link Weld Emgineering subsidiary was awarded fabrication contracts worth over $5 million to service global oil and gas group Apache Energy's Van Gogh field off Western Australia. Its Tri-Surv Geomatics subsidiary also won an offshore hydrographic survey contract worth more than $8 million for one of INPEX's West Australian gas developments.

Despite the fervour in the oil and gas, Neptune shares are down 52.6 per cent year-to-date, on a two year forward P/E forward ratio of 7.6. Macquarie's Neil Carter says the low P/E ratio makes the stock attractive. Its closest comparable, Mermaid Marine, trades on 11.8."(Oil and gas companies) have got money coming out of their ears, so top-down .... it is fantastic. And bottom-up (Neptune) have got a great set of services, they have a competitive advantage and it's cheap."


----------



## Plasmapark

Wow....its that quiet in here I'm sure I heard a pin drop.
Whats up folks???  
Lots of wound licking would be my best guess...
Sophie.....those three words at the end of your last post are ringing in my ears....."And it's cheap".


----------



## NoIdea

Have faith, the day will come.  I'm holding my supply of which I managed to get cheap.  

In context of what is happening around us in the sharemarket it's holding well at around 50c of late. 

I believe the company has the right management to increase it's revenue.

Just waiting for the next few year estimates which will surely increase the company value.  IMO


----------



## SophieSweet

Neptune rules subsea niche'

ABM AMRO has initiated coverage of Neptune Marine Services with a buy recommendation and a target price of 67c

The broker said Neptune was emerging as one of Australia's leading providers of integrated engineeing solutions to the international oil and gas,marine and renewable energy industries
Neptune's key advantage is its patented permanent underwater welding technology,NEPSYS. The company is targetting the high margin,lucrative global subsea oil and gas sectors.Over the past 18 months Neptune has grown by making eight acquisitions to service the subsea market.
Acording to ABN AMRO,if Neptune's management delivers on its promise to integrate its acquisitions and report strong organic growth,the the stock is likely to be rerated.

Neptune lost 1c to 48.5c


----------



## son of baglimit

at least fix the other persons typo next time sophie lol.

this is nice - finally one of the big houses picking up a scent.

you could assume the others will shortly follow.

and just in time for lange's new package to be voted on.

a few huge projects getting started in this half - fingers crossed some work comes our way.


----------



## SophieSweet

son of baglimit said:


> at least fix the other persons typo next time sophie lol.
> 
> this is nice - finally one of the big houses picking up a scent.
> 
> you could assume the others will shortly follow.
> 
> and just in time for lange's new package to be voted on.
> 
> a few huge projects getting started in this half - fingers crossed some work comes our way.




Yeah i figured that out whilst trying to google where the article was from, talk about being caught out?! All in the name of keeping this thread updated.

Another reason for the SP not performing on the 1st few days of the new FY, is that some margin loans may have changed their margin ratio on NMS. Leveraged equities did as of 1july, sent me into a margin call, beauty! and I had to sell, so I thought bugger it and sold all that they held of my NMS.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.neptunems.com/sites/neptunemscomau/assets/public/File/pdf/NMS040608.pdf

after lange released that trading update last month, revealing the delay in the GOM job, patersons released an updated broker report.

NMS have it available now on the above link.

remember its a month old, and doesnt include the acqs announced or contracts won since.


----------



## Plasmapark

Six months ago, I thought the light I was seeing was the end of the tunnel.
Turns out it was a rather large train, carrying a load of bears...


----------



## maungatapu

Plasmapark said:


> Six months ago, I thought the light I was seeing was the end of the tunnel.
> Turns out it was a rather large train, carrying a load of bears...



You probably were seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. That train was more than likely carrying passengers with margin loans. The margin loans had a domino effect. As long as Macquarie doesn't start selling up and I don't think they will because of the work that is coming in, NMS shares are a bargin. I'm picking they will bottom out at 40c. If it wasn't for Opes and others NMS share price would probably be around ABN AMRO's value.


----------



## SophieSweet

I thought a little odd, someone putting an order in for NMSO at 30c, this morning, given the market still looks volatile, the conversion is 20c, and the heads are at 41c. Thats an 11c gap, I think at least 16c is fair. Anyway, looked like someone quickly obliged and put the order straight back in at 25c, for at least 5000 more. The 30c buyer must be keen, or thinks things have bottomed? And 40c is looking like a strong possibility today, unfortunately.

From the looks of things we wont be getting any positive financial news till the 1st quarter report, in october, hopefully?? Well the information out on those large jobs and the one being carried from last quarter suggests so.

Great news on the acquisitions as usual, it's starting to become quite big!!


----------



## Plasmapark

Uh huh.....
The company is certainly becoming quite large.....pity it's not reflected in the SP.
37 seems stupid to me, considering Neppy is in the oil and gas sector and. also considering the oil price right now.
Last year, Neppy seemed to be riding the back of the oil price, now it looks to be wearing the same anchor as the US financial market.
Seems the train load of bears has put the wind up the rears of the lemmings.


----------



## NoIdea

I'm reaching in the cupboard looking for pain killers to ease to pain right now.

Plenty of pain to get (I'm hoping) for some long term gain.

I'm sure we will be laughing one day.


----------



## engo

NMS on boardroom radio,

http://www.brr.com.au/event/47759

Christian Lange sounds confident! I wish the rest of the market was!!


----------



## son of baglimit

some new positive stuff mentioned, like the 300 day contract for the new boat they havent even received yet, the $50 million order book for 09 already in place, and re-inforcing that for the forseeable future all acquisitions will be funded thru cashflows & debt (minimal debt too) - no equity raisings.

the current SP is unreal - you have to assume, given the relatively small turnover as always, its simply folk who are being destroyed by overall market (and economic) sentiment having to sell quickly to raise cash. other assets like property wont realise cash in 3 days, so selling their share portfolio is the only option.

keeps giving the folk accumulating more opprotunities.

in the lead up to the vote on langes new package, i can see more positive news coming out.


----------



## Plasmapark

I sorta feel sorry for the poor sods that can't stay the distance.
Been there, done that and, the feeling of turning a paper loss into a real one isn't particularly pleasant however, sh*t happens.
I think I'd rather wear a cash loss than have a leg amputated.  
I'm spewing I don't have the readies to purchase while the price is so low.....buisness downturn being the main bugbear, thanks in no small part to interest rates and fuel price.  
Such is life.


----------



## dan-o

there seems to be plenty of respect for this stock still despite SP continuing to fall... what do you think it will take for it to change direction?


----------



## SophieSweet

dan-o said:


> there seems to be plenty of respect for this stock still despite SP continuing to fall... what do you think it will take for it to change direction?




 Dano, Re your question, the number one factor is the overall market sentiment, so that could take well into next year before that changes. Whether the market recognises and rewards the NMS sp, as a recession proof, oil price proof, overall negative sentiment proof stock remains to be seen. Unfortunately this market came as NMS is heavily investing in companies, staff, vessels and equipment and this market doesn't recognise potential. The next best chance of seeing large $$$ in the bank wont come till the 1st quarter report at the end of October. It would have to be a very large contract to alter the SP, as the ones to date have been excellent and done nothing. And I doubt they could handle a very large contract anyway, from what I gather they have already gained 70% of the work they can handle for the first 6months of the new FY. Just a rough calculation, but if the approximately 50million of new work they have booked is 70% of FY09 1st half, you could estimate (roughly!!) that FY09 should earn around 140million. And given that they already have a huge head start with the 70% of 1st half FY09 already booked, they should earn that. 

It's a wonder though that there has been no mention of licensing out the Nepsys technology, if BP says it is the weld of the future, surely it would be someday used by people other than NMS staff. If that happened then there would be little drain on staff and probably Clive's training centre would be getting inundated with nepsys training. One day nepsys should again be used on ships, docks, locks etc, but for the moment I'm sure they only limit it to big margin oil and gas jobs. I think if they could work out agreements to license the technology we could see a huge surge in SP, after all they only have a handful of trained staff and the worldwide potential use for nepsys would be enormous, or is it?????? Lange did downplay the significance of nepsys recently, in relation to company earnings, i wonder exactly what he meant??

The recent BRR mentioning the 300 day contract for the new vessel must be one of their biggest. The smaller vessel was costed at 37.5k a day, but maybe there is variables making it more expensive, such as a ROV, but maybe the larger vessel is worth considerably more per day? if it was 40k per day x 300, it would earn 12million.

 When all these companies finally integrate and start on selling all NMS services, which would probably require at least 3 times the current workforce, this company will be huge and the SP will be well into the $$$. Patience is needed and $$$ you wont need now, because this could take awhile. I personally hope it stays down awhile, as I sold a few, to invest on something I think will be a quick $$$ spinner, then put all $$$ back on NMS. Nevertheless I still hold many NMS. Plasma i think we are still in the middle of the tunnel, not seeing light yet, but when we do it will be blinding. Just my thoughts, of course research yourself.


----------



## maungatapu

Value 3
Average	
Risk 4
Higher risk	
Growth 1
Highest	
Income 5
Lowest

VALUE	Company	Market	Sector
Aspect Earnings Model	0.69	0.96	1.42
P/E ratio	17.0	10.28	19.2
P/B ratio	1.41	1.47	1.78
P/E Growth Ratio	0.23	1.54	0.65
P/S Ratio	2.45	1.96	18.5

INCOME	Company	Market	Sector
Dividend Yield	--	6.3%	1.9%
Franking	--	--	--
Tax adj Dividend Yield	--	4.6%	1.1%
Dividend Stability	0.0%	94.2%	0.0%

RISK	Company	Market	Sector
Beta	1.12	1.02	1.16
Current Ratio	2.59	1.63	6.01
Quick Ratio	2.39	1.08	5.49
Earnings Stability	77.4%	56.2%	0.0%
Debt/Equity ratio	11.9%	37.2%	0.0%
Interest coverage (x)	-19.4	5.10	20.0

GROWTH RATES	10yr	5yr	1yr	2yr Fcst
Sales	--	--	297.2%	--
Cash Flow	--	--	19.5%	--
Earnings	--	--	0.5%	74.4%
Dividends	--	--	--	--
Book Value	--	--	1,150.7%	--

Previous Close	52 week high	52 week low
$0.39	$1.37	$0.36
P/E Ratio
17.0
Sector
Energy
Market Cap
$112.0 Million

Key Dates
Listed	15/04/2004
Balance Date	30 June
AGM	19/11/2007

Total Shareholder Return
(avg annual rate)
1yr	3yr	5yr	10yr
-60.6%	-14.0%	--	--

Earnings and Dividends
Forecast (cents per share)
 	Curr	2008	2009
EPS	-6.5	2.3	6.8
PE(x)	--	17.0	5.7
DPS	0.0	0.0	0.0
Yield(%)	--	--	--
Source: Thomson First Call Global Estimates

Note the the EPS 2.3  2008  6.8  2009    thats a 300% increase!!!  Also the earning stability 77.4% compared to the market of 56.2%. Its a bargain.


----------



## Plasmapark

Sophie, M'tapu, (lazy I know)
Yeah the light will be brighter, yeah the earnings are amazing and, yeah, it's cheap.
It's just all this wading in cold porridge, in the middle of a dark tunnel, that's taking its toll. 
Some days I wish the US and it's accompanying sub prime debarcle was on another planet.....in another galaxy.....far far away.


----------



## son of baglimit

plasma - why do you dwell on the past ?

everything we read equals a bright sunny future, as long as you hang around long enough.

so much work to be done across western & northern australia, and as its from start (surveying) to finish (production) and NMS' capability in each section of so many projects, its inevitable they get contracts (of growing significance). and then repeat this process across all the greenfields in the oil world, as well as their original target of brownfields.

yeah the current SP sux, yeah they miss forecasts (only due to other parties delays) but every year is better than before, and not by percentages, but by multiples.

as is said many times, throw them in the bottom drawer, and only open it to throw in more handfuls you acquire at current prices. oh and for those with options, dont forget to open it before december 2010 to exercise them.


----------



## SophieSweet

Plasmapark said:


> Sophie, M'tapu, (lazy I know)
> Yeah the light will be brighter, yeah the earnings are amazing and, yeah, it's cheap.
> It's just all this wading in cold porridge, in the middle of a dark tunnel, that's taking its toll.
> Some days I wish the US and it's accompanying sub prime debarcle was on another planet.....in another galaxy.....far far away.




Plasma, I know the feeling, but Sob is right, hang in there, just look at the progress to date. I have no doubt it will come together in a very big way. If only we could pick the highs and lows on this since 2004, you'd be in the top20 for sure, like Sob probably is (haha). I thought I told you about cooking porridge in disused railway tunnels, try cabbage soup.

I'm a bit confused as to the relevance of the announcement yesterday. Completing 2million dollars of work on Nepsys?? And I did think the GOM 3.4million one was one that affected the earnings for 08, I wonder whether that counts for 08 or 09? But can only help with companies like Chevron using the weld, you'd think the demand will one day explode if it's so good??


----------



## oldblue

Hi Sophie
I think Mr L was just taking the opportunity to do a bit of marketing and remind the market that there is a bright future for NMS.
The $2m work was supposed to be billed by 30 June and as it wasn't I guess it was reasonable to inform the mkt once it was. Can't complain about lack of news!


----------



## SophieSweet

oldblue said:


> Hi Sophie
> I think Mr L was just taking the opportunity to do a bit of marketing and remind the market that there is a bright future for NMS.
> The $2m work was supposed to be billed by 30 June and as it wasn't I guess it was reasonable to inform the mkt once it was. Can't complain about lack of news!



I thought that to re the marketing. But the job announced 25march was specifically a Nepsys job and worth 3.4million, obviously considerably more than 2million, and much more notable for an announcement if the job was completed. On further looking at it, there was no timeframe put on it, so I assume it's still to come. But i also thought that was one of the jobs that affected the 08 earnings, considering the margin on Nepsys is so high. Maybe someone can shed some light on that, any experts?? I think NMS will do well regardless of the weld anyway, they have nearly ten expert companies in the fold so far. They have, i think, very smart management and the list of the companies that they have all worked for is impressive.


----------



## Plasmapark

Don't get me wrong guys.....I'm in this for the long term.
I seriously doubt I'm dwelling in the past, the US debarcle still has a ways to run IMHO.
It's just disappointing to see Neppies SP get hammered so hard for no good reason, other than lemming mentality.
And yes.....I'm still spewing I don't have the readies to purchase while the SP is so low but, glad I don't have to turn a paper loss into a real one.


----------



## maungatapu

SophieSweet said:


> I thought that to re the marketing. But the job announced 25march was specifically a Nepsys job and worth 3.4million, obviously considerably more than 2million, and much more notable for an announcement if the job was completed. On further looking at it, there was no timeframe put on it, so I assume it's still to come. But i also thought that was one of the jobs that affected the 08 earnings, considering the margin on Nepsys is so high. Maybe someone can shed some light on that, any experts?? I think NMS will do well regardless of the weld anyway, they have nearly ten expert companies in the fold so far. They have, i think, very smart management and the list of the companies that they have all worked for is impressive.




The Nepsys work for 2million was for the installation of 2 sleeves to strengthen
 a leg on a platform in the Gulf of Thailand and some repairs to a rig in GOM. The 3.4m job in the GOM was scheduled for May and was to take 30+ days to complete working round the clock. This job would not have affected 08 earnings.
Good to see the SP on the move up again. 45c the last time I looked.


----------



## dogwithflees1983

Solid annoucement today! great to see the SP has reacted so postively to the news. Expect to see more contracts over the next 6 months. Wish i had a few gorillas spare to throw at neppy at these current prices.


----------



## SophieSweet

Does this mean we can start dreaming about what we are going to spend profits on again, rather than trying to calculate how long we can hold out?? Whatever!

Thanks for that Mr M, I didn't dig that deep to see when it started, the initial announcement made no mention of it. And it's great to see the SP moving, if it only waited another week or two though


----------



## Plasmapark

Yup......real nice to see Neppy bucking the market trend for a change.
Not before time mind you.


----------



## oldblue

I've seen on another forum that ABN Amro have initiated coverage with a target price of 61c.
Can anyone confirm?


----------



## son of baglimit

apparently it was in a newspaper article in WA last week - and apparently comsec listed them as covered by ABN, but no price target given.


----------



## maungatapu

oldblue said:


> I've seen on another forum that ABN Amro have initiated coverage with a target price of 61c.
> Can anyone confirm?




According to Sophie's post on 5 July ABN's target price was 67c.  Compare that to Pattersons who have a hold recommendation and a target price of 82c-87c and State One stockbroking who have a long term buy and a target price of 88c. Thats a hell of a difference. I guess a lot depends on their valuation methods.


----------



## maungatapu

Macquarie has upped its shareholding in NMS from 40.07m to 51.8m. The reason I am guessing is to keep up their voting rights. Thats positive news.


----------



## AnDy62

oldblue said:


> I've seen on another forum that ABN Amro have initiated coverage with a target price of 61c.
> Can anyone confirm?




That's right, I read that report from ABN a few days ago..
NMS looks like a decent buy at the moment, might pick up a few..


----------



## son of baglimit

are you in a position to share the info from that ABN report andy ?

did they provide any detail of how they come up with that forecast ?


----------



## son of baglimit

after todays announcement regarding the postponement of the vote for langes package, a poster from another forum apparently emailed lange to seek an answer as to why. the response was......

We decided to cancel the EGM as we believed that it was more prudent to defer matters till the AGM, simply an *issue of timing*. I have no intentions of departing NMS, *I'm afraid you'll have to put up with me for quite some time yet*. Certainly no reason to be concerned, NMS is in great shape and moving ahead as planned.

Best regards
Christian.

now im on expert on reading between the lines, but others have highlighted that maybe management realised other issues (issue of timing) were too important to be concerned with minor things like management remuneration.
is it possible something significant is near ?

the 2nd comment i have highlighted simply to show a bit of arrogance, and maybe cheekiness, to express such things. could it be that things are going so well - just maybe !!

considering the forecasts WOR gave this week on their newly established offshore division, the gains promised for so long may soon be forthcoming.

stay tuned.


----------



## AnDy62

SoB, can't really disclose much info. But they view the sector's future as being very bright, particularly because of S/D factors and the huge amount of investment into energy - both on and off shore. I bought in today, great value below 50c in my book.


----------



## AnDy62

C'mon, record FY profit of 10.8m and still no one posts, considering that puts them on a PE of 17, and their earnings are really just starting in terms of their porojects, I think that shows their underlyinf profitability. To hold above 60c at the close would've been nice, but it has still been a nice little rally the last few days


----------



## son of baglimit

here you go andy........

apart from all the obvious bits & pieces regarding the profit, exceeding their own & brokers forecasts etc etc, i just wanted to highlight those things hidden within the report......and others may reveal some as well.

FY09 NPAT of $22-$24m - as already highlighted on another thread, considering the 2nd half of 08 alone produced $8.7m, you could safely assume they will exceed that figure easily, with good contributions from the newer businesses, vessels, rovs and general uplifting of the existing divisions (considering the major projects underway in the next 12 months)

".......our aggressive, proactive approach to bidding & tendering....." - interesting comment - how proactive ?
is this just the cross-selling of the services NMS provides, or something else. any engineering types want to contribute ?

the $8m contract won by tri-surv for the proposed pipeline route for the ithchys INPEX project - whats the chances of neptune diving laying the pipes, onto sea struct mattresses, and a myriad of other roles too.
keep a close eye of this project - news due any day regarding the (hopeful) intention of using darwin as the lng processing base.

lange often uses the term 'at least' when advising of the revenues expected from a project won. the simpson pipeline was 'at least $8m' - it proved to be $13m.

the industry wide skills shortage effecting link weld & subsea engineering - apparently some extra staff were obtained when the resources industry in WA had forced shutdowns due to the varanus island problems.

the 2nd vessel is coming to neptune 'mid charter' - the client was happy for the ships owner to change during this particular project ?

a nepsys project scheduled for the north sea NOW - could this be the fabled BP work ?

5 graduates coming onboard soon - possibly from that programrun by university of WA, specialising in offshore O&G work. hopefully more to come.

damn fine report - sure beats cheering over a ship weld off port kembla !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JackC

The following was taken from Reuters UK just now.

Energy companies, whose 4,000 platforms in the Gulf produce a quarter of U.S. crude oil and 15 percent of its natural gas, braced for Gustav by evacuating personnel and shutting down three-fourths of their oil production. [ID:nN30468468]

Katrina and Hurricane Rita, which followed it three weeks later, wrecked more than 100 Gulf oil platforms, but Gustav could deal a harsher blow. [ID:nN30472395]

"This storm will be more dangerous than Katrina," said Planalytics analyst Jim Roullier. "I think this storm will prove to be a worse case scenario for the production region."

I know the possibility of extra work for NMS following hurricane 'Katrina' 3 yrs ago was discussed to some extent on this forum then & I was just wondering if it is more likely this time round (if it does happen) as they are a much bigger company now & have more services to offer. I hope the people of New Orleans are spared another devastating blow but thats not to say the storm wont damage some of the platforms in the GOM & then miss New Orleans.

Any thoughts?


----------



## son of baglimit

jack - if you listen to the audio presentation from caldive.com, it suggests that katrina was over-estimated, as many of the small producers simply abandoned their wells, and scrapped the damaged infrastructure, rather than repair it. 
certainly NMS thru USUS are better prepared to get any repair/replace work this time, but it may be a while before they get to be involved, as these assessments can take a serious long time.

but certainly keep watch.


----------



## Plasmapark

Plasmapark said:


> Don't get me wrong guys.....I'm in this for the long term.
> I seriously doubt I'm dwelling in the past, the US debarcle still has a ways to run IMHO.
> It's just disappointing to see Neppies SP get hammered so hard for no good reason, other than lemming mentality.
> And yes.....I'm still spewing I don't have the readies to purchase while the SP is so low but, glad I don't have to turn a paper loss into a real one.




Struth.......
I thought it still had a way to run but, didn't expect this quantity of blood running in the streets.
Amazing thing greed.


----------



## mrgroundwork

plasma so do you have cash ready to buy some when the dust settles???

when the market stabilises, the market will reward companies with sustainable cashflows and contracts... NMS has got plenty of contracts in the bank and i dont think the oil companies will be shutting down their projects anytime soon... 

low 40's should be a great time to top up if you have more than a short term horizon...


----------



## son of baglimit

THINK ''US UNDERWATER SERVICES'' & NEPSYS FOLKS.

http://www.rigzone.com/news/article.asp?a_id=66793

US Gulf Platform Damage by Ike a Boon for Deep-Sea Divers 
by Isabel Ordonez Dow Jones Newswires Wednesday, September 17, 2008 


HOUSTON (Dow Jones Newswires), Sept. 17, 2008 

Hurricane Ike, which left hundreds of thousands of people without power and caused billions of dollars of damage, is good news for Chris Hufham, a deep-sea commercial diver. 

Ike made landfall early Saturday in Galveston, Texas, as a Category 2 hurricane, after churning through the U.S. Gulf of Mexico, home to a quarter of the nation's oil output and 15% of its natural gas production. Hurricane Ike had a remarkably wide wind band that touched production platforms throughout the Gulf. The accompanying storm surge also caused damage by washing over rigs and production facilities that are anchored to the sea floor. 

Many energy companies operating in the Gulf are reporting damage and have begun repairs. BP PLC (BP), for example, said the drilling derrick of its massive Mad Dog platform, 190 miles south of New Orleans and one of the Gulf's largest projects in terms of production, was toppled over and is now lying on the ocean floor. 

Enter 30-year-old Hufham. 

The Houston resident expects to double his annual income, which is usually in the six figures, by repairing damaged underwater pipelines, rigs and platforms submerged in the deep, dark waters of the Gulf of Mexico. Neither the work nor the money is easy. While offshore workers bustle about on top of platforms, divers like Hufham work as many as 1,000 feet below the surface. 

Deep-sea divers play an important role in getting the oil supply chain, in disarray after the hurricanes, back together. Their work on - or, rather, below - offshore platforms will allow companies to resume the production of hydrocarbons and their transportation to shore, where they're processed and distributed across the U.S.

Diving for the Money 

Hufham is an hourly employee for Deep Marine Technology, Inc., a privately owned company based in Houston that provides services to the offshore oil and gas industry. 

He generally works shifts of 12 hours a day for two to eight weeks, with a couple weeks off in between his rotations, and can earn up to $900 a day. But when hurricanes come through the Gulf of Mexico, he gets especially busy, and can work for three or four months in a row with just a few days off. 

After Ike, he was getting ready to start an intensive and lucrative project repairing structures. Deep Marine Technology has contracted before with Chevron Corp. (CVX) and Anadarko Petroleum Corp. (APC). 

"I love to dive, but I really do this for the money, like everyone else," said Hufham, who has much of his body inked with colorful, intricate tattoos and wears round, tribal-type earrings in each lobe. 

His friend and co-worker Erick Frawley, 30, who is going Thursday on a planned vacation to Netherlands with his girlfriend, is disappointed he will miss the first assignments coming from Ike's destruction, which he expects will be as generous as the jobs after other storms. 

"After (Hurricane) Katrina, I doubled my salary," Frawley said of the infamous storm three years ago.

Deep Sea Risk and Reward 

Frawley said companies like Deep Marine look for people with a specific psychological profile who are suited for the demanding and risky work. Frawley said he has had just one life-threatening accident during his six years as a commercial diver. When he was at diving school, his diving hat filled with water, and he almost drowned, he recalled. 

"The riskier part of the job is when you are learning," Frawley said. "After that, everything gets easier." 

The risk and the payment increases according to the depth divers have to reach. 

For repairs or inspections below 250 feet, they have to go through a decompression process. For every 100 feet of depth they dive, they are required to spend one day in a small capsule on top of a boat where they slowly return to atmospheric pressure after having breathed compressed air in the diving bell that submerged them in deep waters. Generally, while two divers are decompressing on the boat capsule, another two are working in a bell down in the ocean. 

Once they are deep under the sea, one diver leaves to fix the structures for six hours, while the other stays in the capsule, generally reading a book waiting for the next shift, Frawley said. 

"Thanks to Ike, we are going to make good money and read a lot," he added.


----------



## Plasmapark

mrgroundwork said:


> plasma so do you have cash ready to buy some when the dust settles???
> 
> when the market stabilises, the market will reward companies with sustainable cashflows and contracts... NMS has got plenty of contracts in the bank and i dont think the oil companies will be shutting down their projects anytime soon...
> 
> low 40's should be a great time to top up if you have more than a short term horizon...





Actually, the blood I speak of wasn't necessarily NMS.
I'm also well aware of the opportunity.
Unfortunately, due to business downturn, I'm unable to "top up".
That said, I've got enough in the kit anyway and, Neppy is a long term thing for me so, I'm not fussed having to wait.


----------



## r m

Anybody interested in the FY08 report?
Released 23/09/08.

Revenue - good - $86,713,000.00
Net Profit - dissapointing - would like to see >10% of revenue - $7,407,000.00

EPS - dissapointing - would like to see >4.5cps - 3 cents

Nepsys projects postponed/delayed to FY09.

Finance for 70 metre boat from NAB.  From a quick glance I didn't notice how much was borrowed.  Did anyone else get this detail?


My take: EPS of 3 cents per share x 15 (long term average P/E ratio) gives a share price of 45 cents per share.  The current share price is spot on.  Booo!


----------



## arae

> My take: EPS of 3 cents per share x 15 (long term average P/E ratio) gives a share price of 45 cents per share. The current share price is spot on. Booo!




It's worth keeping in mind it's a growth stock. 2009 EPS forecast is around 7c from memory. So if you're looking longer term, based on the approach mentioned, that would give a forward share price of $1.05


----------



## bluekat

Revenue - good - $86,713,000.00
Net Profit - dissapointing - would like to see >10% of revenue - $7,407,000.00

EPS - dissapointing - would like to see >4.5cps - 3 cents


r m 

What you have with Neptune is a CEO who will build this company to a solid return in the future. Any company that acquires other businesses and vessels during a year will not have a strong bottom line profit. However next year should see a solid increase in EPS.

Neptune to me has an astute CEO  who understands this business better than most ( his employment history ). He needs vessels to build the return to shareholders, otherwise the company is primarily just selling time, and time is limited.


----------



## son of baglimit

r m said:


> Anybody interested in the FY08 report?
> Released 23/09/08.
> 
> Revenue - good - $86,713,000.00
> Net Profit - dissapointing - would like to see >10% of revenue - $7,407,000.00
> 
> EPS - dissapointing - would like to see >4.5cps - 3 cents
> 
> Nepsys projects postponed/delayed to FY09.
> 
> Finance for 70 metre boat from NAB.  From a quick glance I didn't notice how much was borrowed.  Did anyone else get this detail?
> 
> 
> My take: EPS of 3 cents per share x 15 (long term average P/E ratio) gives a share price of 45 cents per share.  The current share price is spot on.  Booo!




add to all of that $1.5m spent of nepsys R&D, the nepsys projects delayed were due to delays on the other companies part (completed during july 08), the amount borrowed was $40m (as per posting on another site, from article in westralian).
and from where i stand, the 7c forecast is very light on, considering the work already announced, and the potential earnings from LNG projects about to begin, where NMS have already done work for the EPIC contractor or oil major on that project.


----------



## son of baglimit

over the last week theres been several news items that will have a direct connection with NMS (and others of course) and the various subsidiaries it owns.

1. the amount of damage becoming apparent to the GOM fields after hurricane ike, rather than outright destruction. damage is repairable, destruction is not. 
there will be a mountain of diving & nepsys work to come from this. fingers crossed for news from USUS shortly.

2. the INPEX announcement on 26/9. enormous potential for a large slice of work to come NMS way, with their initial involvement in the survey work thru TRI SURV, and the subsequent roles thru every segment of the business.

3. the news thru today of Scottish Power wanting to establish major projects using tidal & wave energy. RDT have a role to pley - how significant is yet to be realised. and combined with the report issued today by CNM, the local industry is gearing up for participation too.

4. today the US senate following the US reps in voting out the ban on offshore drilling on the pacific & atlantic coasts.
it is acknowledged there are significant oil & gas fields on each side of the US, as yet untouched, and also significantly, unsurveyed (or at least not using modern technology). the US fields are normally dominated NOT by the majors (like in australia) but by very small players, and so expect the same when the licences come up.
there are certainly many barriers to overcome before these fields enter the first stage of exploiting, but it would be a major area of growth for many years to come.

and remember, theres still the small issue of langes package to be voted for - expect some sweeteners before the AGM in about 2 months.


----------



## mrgroundwork

good post SOB...

unfortunately, market sentiment is well and truly outweighing any of the fundamentals and potential...

will be buying more if its still around 40c next time i get paid


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.rovworld.com/phpnuke/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=12555&highlight=#12555


&

http://www.rovworld.com/phpnuke/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=1847


these are links discovered by a member of another stock forum, which lead you to a specific ROV industry forum - revealing projects/contracts NMS have but havent yet revealed..............and with ROV work earning many thousands of $$$$ per day per machine, these contracts would be quite significant.


----------



## mrgroundwork

with this charter boat i would like to know a lot more financial details... does anyone know some better figures?

surely this $7million for 4 months is just a revenue figure ie no costs included? what will be the costs and an estimated gross profit? 

i just think the figures look far too good to be true... on a basic economic level, many firms would be entering the market buying up vessels if they could get such a quick recoup of their capital outlay... 

on a technical perspective things arent looking great... it looks to be trading in a gradual downward channel starting from early march high... i dont have software but you can pretty much run a straight line across the highs and lows from there... the troubling point is that the next low using that method looks to be around the 30c mark in a month or so... 

the solid fundamentals will eventually overcome the downward trend, but when is the question... i think we might have to wait till 09...


----------



## Fleeta

They should sell the boat back for US$30m and make a cool $6m profit! Then wait for the AUD to bounce back and buy it back again. Who needs a business, they could just make money buying and selling boats. It's that easy.


----------



## mrgroundwork

LOL... 

i thought something similar today when i saw the exchange rate they bought the boat at... got a very good rate compared to now!


----------



## oldblue

Fleeta said:


> They should sell the boat back for US$30m and make a cool $6m profit! Then wait for the AUD to bounce back and buy it back again. Who needs a business, they could just make money buying and selling boats. It's that easy.




Except that the market for boats has probably dropped in sync with the sharemarket and the market for oil!

Disc: Not now holding NMS.


----------



## Jarrah Tree

Amazing 35c. 

Q. If this was a bargain at 50c-60c then what is it now? 

A. Ripe to be gobbled up!


----------



## Plasmapark

Hey Jarrah,
If you reckon it's ripe at 35, just wait till it hits 25....quite possible by the end of the day


----------



## joestjack

Plasmapark said:


> Hey Jarrah,
> If you reckon it's ripe at 35, just wait till it hits 25....quite possible by the end of the day




Quite frankly i'm waiting till it hits 5c before I buy in...

I reckon NMS is gonna hurt next week.


----------



## Plasmapark

What the.......?????
Gonna hurt NEXT WEEK?????
Are you saying it's not hurting now?????
I bet there's a heap of shareholders (myself included) that would tend to disagree. 
Still, in the grand scheme of things, I'm glad I didn't buy in when the SP was at $1.37 and, also glad I didn't partake in the earlier capital raising at 95c.
Yeah I'm down but, nowhere near the likes of some folks.


----------



## joestjack

Plasmapark said:


> What the.......?????
> Gonna hurt NEXT WEEK?????
> Are you saying it's not hurting now?????
> I bet there's a heap of shareholders (myself included) that would tend to disagree.
> Still, in the grand scheme of things, I'm glad I didn't buy in when the SP was at $1.37 and, also glad I didn't partake in the earlier capital raising at 95c.
> Yeah I'm down but, nowhere near the likes of some folks.




Haha. Yeah, maybe I didn't phrase that properly. It's gonna next week 'as well'. And possibly for a while.

I'm in the same boat as you don't worry. I bought LNC at $4.36 and if it weren't for the trading halt today they'd probably be at $2.70.

There was a great quote published on news.com.au from Warren Buffet this morning...

"A bear market is a great way to transfer wealth from the impatient to the patient."

Just gotta hang in there.


----------



## Plasmapark

joestjack said:


> Haha. Yeah, maybe I didn't phrase that properly. It's gonna next week 'as well'. And possibly for a while.
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you don't worry. I bought LNC at $4.36 and if it weren't for the trading halt today they'd probably be at $2.70.
> 
> There was a great quote published on news.com.au from Warren Buffet this morning...
> 
> "A bear market is a great way to transfer wealth from the impatient to the patient."
> 
> Just gotta hang in there.






Yeah, Ole Warren's a wise sage.....and wealthy....did I mention wealthy??
I have no intention of turning a paper loss into a real one, I'm just spewing I don't have the readies to buy some stocks.
Not just NMS either....there's lots of bargains to be had.


----------



## joestjack

Plasmapark said:


> Yeah, Ole Warren's a wise sage.....and wealthy....did I mention wealthy??
> I have no intention of turning a paper loss into a real one, I'm just spewing I don't have the readies to buy some stocks.
> Not just NMS either....there's lots of bargains to be had.




Well I said it would hurt this week but I'm very happy to admit I'm wrong today. NMS up 12%.

Still early days though...


----------



## bluekat

I assume alot of NMS contracts are in US dollars, either way with the Aussie dollar down NMS has been given a major financial wndfall. They are either up 30 percent on income or have advantage in tender process. Either way NMS is a winner when the dollar is down.
Anyone know... Mr Lange may have a bonus ro shareholders.


----------



## son of baglimit

blue - lange has got 2 conferences to attend this week, in honkers, then back to perth.

the only *known* bonus is to his options holding, if its voted yes at the AGM next month.

but yeah we'd love some news.


----------



## dvsone112

Hey son of baglimit, much further you reckon, as you have been following this one for a long time. or  wait ???


----------



## son of baglimit

dvs - todays quarterly is the one ive been waiting for - and it has not let me down. wonderful numbers, generating great cash ($1.5m received, $13.5 to come) and great working capital spend of $17m, and thats great because they wouldnt do that unless they are about to launch into even more projects. if you take your eyes off the SP, and just read the reports and ann's they put out, its all positive. i have not eased up on them one bit. all steam ahead.


----------



## bluekat

Fantastic result for the quarter, will get better next quarter when all vessels start to earn income.
No movement in SP such is the state of the market overall.


----------



## maungatapu

bluekat said:


> Fantastic result for the quarter, will get better next quarter when all vessels start to earn income.
> No movement in SP such is the state of the market overall.




Appears to be a great result but how much of that is attributable to 4th quarter 08. GOM & Gulf of Thailand work.

Schlumberger down 2.1% WOR up 10.4% NMS up 6.7% 
Looking at 20% range of the closing price 59 bidders  681024   23 sellers 306530
See what tomorrow brings. A long way to go before I break even.
Does anybody reckon they will reach $1.50 by Dec 2010. Exercise price on options.


----------



## kb10120

hi,

i think NMS will definitly reach 1.50 well before dec 2010. only thing that will stop that is resources recession if demand in china and india slips as that can have an adverse affect on australian economy esp engineering businesses. can anybody comment on the likelihood of that happening.

regards,
kb


----------



## prawn_86

KB,

What makes you so certain NMS will reach that price? Some more analysis is needed please as that is many multiples of what it is currently trading.

Prawn


----------



## son of baglimit

KB - theres building evidence that it would take major upheaval and an across the board cancellation of projects for offshore engineering to suffer in the coming years. many of the projects that are using these firms have been in the pipeline for many years, before the recent oil price spike, before any credit crisis etc, and the relevant funding remains available due to the enormous profits recently announced my those same developers.
keep up to date on www.energydigger.com

and just to help with your argument of $1.50 by the end of 2010, consider this. as the market slowly comes to its senses and realises theres value out there, those poorly backed and 'full of promises' companies that litter the ASX will be forever abandoned, and those with growing cashflows and proven profitability will be supported more and more. NMS recent quarterly supports their growing cashflows and profitability.


----------



## SophieSweet

maungatapu said:


> Appears to be a great result but how much of that is attributable to 4th quarter 08. GOM & Gulf of Thailand work.
> 
> Schlumberger down 2.1% WOR up 10.4% NMS up 6.7%
> Looking at 20% range of the closing price 59 bidders  681024   23 sellers 306530
> See what tomorrow brings. A long way to go before I break even.
> *Does anybody reckon they will reach $1.50 by Dec 2010. Exercise price on options.*




Where does the $1.50 come from?? Is that Lange's NMSO conversion price or something?? As the conversion is 20c on normal NMSO and yes december 2010 is the magic date. I didn't think gas and oil were looking at potential weaknesses KB90210, if you read "articles of interest" in hc on nms, by the legend Sob, you will read that this current situation has affected little as most projects are not short term, but projecting many years in the future to meet oil and gas demand. Now with inflation coming down .2% last month, interest rates going down and perhaps the powers that be OS have shifted enough power and assets, till the next time? So I feel it should go back up soon, significantly, but for how long?????? There is beginning to be talk by some that the crisis although serious, has been overstated to create the necessary fear to achieve other goals. People like Giorgio Questa ( on BBC radio) of http://www.cass.city.ac.uk/faculty/g.questa/index.html use terms like machiavellian to describe the manipulators. The pressure put on congressmen Brad Sherman and other congressmen illustrates this. You can listen and see lots on utube regarding this. I think we should see a resurgence soon/now and also believe we have hit the bottom. Apparently there is around 200billion on the sidelines here, ready to go, plus the super going in all the time. Only thing is?? who's going to pay out the US debt and will that bring the US down and us again???

That recent nms qtr report looks great, achieving 27% of the years forecast revenue already, now the new ship and rovs will contribute too. And they were being put straight to work.


----------



## son of baglimit

SophieSweet said:


> I didn't think gas and oil were looking at potential weaknesses KB90210, if you read "articles of interest" in hc on nms, , you will read that this current situation has affected little as most projects are not short term, but projecting many years in the future to meet oil and gas demand.




actually, its the thread 'supposed oil and gas slowdown'. articles here highlight the plight of the O&G industry in not being able to meet demand during the last 10 years, due to some complacency in the 90's when energy was so cheap, and the sector failed to prepare for future surges. they now simply build these projects in anticipation of future demand increases, and the benefits that will flow. 

i did make a rather bold statement some time ago that NMS were recession proof, and although the SP has been battered, things have never look better for this company, as evidenced by the lastest quarterly. the upcoming brr audio will back this up.


----------



## SophieSweet

son of baglimit said:


> i did make a rather bold statement some time ago that NMS were recession proof, and although the SP has been battered, things have never look better for this company, as evidenced by the lastest quarterly. the upcoming brr audio will back this up.




Can you back up, that the brr will back it up, more analysis is needed i think Sob to back that up. Stating a back up without any back up is insufficient evidence to back up your claims that there is a back up on the horizon via the impending BRR.


----------



## r m

I may have missed something but I didn't see anything in the quarterly about earnings.  The increase in revenue is great.

I was dissappointed with the annual result; revenue was as forecast but earnings were down.

Revenue is only one element.  This company needs decent profits too.


----------



## son of baglimit

r m said:


> I may have missed something but I didn't see anything in the quarterly about earnings.  The increase in revenue is great.
> 
> I was dissappointed with the annual result; revenue was as forecast but earnings were down.
> 
> Revenue is only one element.  This company needs decent profits too.




without reference to other info, true the annual result was a bit disappointing.
BUT
considering the GOM work was delayed by the client (all high margin nepsys work), the results were actually in line. since then the sept qtr achieved wonderful numbers, without the additional 2nd rov & the big boat. it is possible to assume theyll reach revenue targets by the end of the 3rd qtr. profits will simply depend on the amount of nepsys and tri-surv work, the two big profit makers. and with the after effects on ike in the gom, and survey work expected in many sites around australia, things are as positive as could be. 
for further info and guidance, read the following .......

http://seekingalpha.com/article/103...earnings-call-transcript?source=yahoo&page=-1

transcript of cal dives sep qtr earnings conference call.


----------



## r m

I agree that things are positive for NMS.  Everything I hear reassures me that the faith, and the cash I have committed to NMS shares, is well placed.

The concerns I have for the future of this company are, in no particular order: (1) takeover by another company (how much cash has Worley Parsons got?, what if BHP can't buy Rio and then decides to go on a spending spree?), (2) fatal accident (NMS works in a dangerous environment, a fatal accident could ruin the reputation of the company), (3) the management fails to deliver decent profits in line with expectations over several yars.

I am as bullish as anyone on NMS shares.  I spent the weekend looking at whether setting up an SMSF and using it to buy some NMS shares would be worthwhile.  Ultimately, for my circumstances it would not have been cost effective but it shows how keen I am on the company and buying shares at their current price.


----------



## son of baglimit

r m said:


> The concerns I have for the future of this company are, in no particular order: (1) takeover by another company (how much cash has Worley Parsons got?, what if BHP can't buy Rio and then decides to go on a spending spree?), (2) fatal accident (NMS works in a dangerous environment, a fatal accident could ruin the reputation of the company), (3) the management fails to deliver decent profits in line with expectations over several yars.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 1. they are certainly ripe for the picking. for mine, im not worried about WOR (recently established their own offshore division and i assume plan to grow it quickly) or BHP (theyre the client, not the competitor). im more concerned with a US major wanting in on a company now beginning to assume worldwide reach, with strong links in the australasian region. as stated many times, there are strong barriers to entry into the aust market, and a buyout of an existing company is certainly quickest & easiest for them.
> 2. im not gonna lose sleep over any unforeseen accident. NMS appear to be quite open and proactive on their wish to provide top class OH&S, and recent job adds on seek back that up, with multiple adds placed (just search for neptune in seek)
> 3. this is the one we just have to sit back and trust. yes on paper they undershot the 08 forecasts, due to delayed work, but so far are very much on the money.


----------



## JackC

A couple of good announcements released this last week or so. 

Perth, Western Australia: Leading engineering services company, Neptune Marine Services Limited (ASX: NMS) has been recognised at the 2008 WA Industry and Export Awards, winning the Innovation Excellence category for its NEPSYS ® dry underwater welding technology. Neptune was one of three finalists vying for the Innovation Excellence Award that was presented at a gala evening hosted by the WA Department of Industry and Resources and attended by the Premier of Western Australia, Colin Barnett MLA.

Also just released today: 
Perth, Western Australia: Leading engineering services company, Neptune Marine Services Limited (ASX:NMS) announces that its wholly owned subsidiary, US UnderwaterServices LP, has been awarded two NEPSYS ® repair projects in the Gulf of Mexico worth US$10 million (AUD$14.65m).

Also just noticed that the book value of NMS seems to trading at a significant discount atm. Not quite sure if this is a true reflection of a 'good buy' but will look into it some more. If anyone can share some light on this i'd appreciate it.


----------



## bluekat

Great announcements by Neptune.
EPS must be updated soon 7.5 cents is looking ancient, any ideas, looks very low to me.
I agree with SOB, unless the SP gets going, a takeover cannot be overlooked.
I would be very disappointed as NMS is my super fund and I"m looking forward to the SP in five years time.


----------



## maungatapu

JackC said:


> A couple of good announcements released this last week or so.
> 
> Perth, Western Australia: Leading engineering services company, Neptune Marine Services Limited (ASX: NMS) has been recognised at the 2008 WA Industry and Export Awards, winning the Innovation Excellence category for its NEPSYS ® dry underwater welding technology. Neptune was one of three finalists vying for the Innovation Excellence Award that was presented at a gala evening hosted by the WA Department of Industry and Resources and attended by the Premier of Western Australia, Colin Barnett MLA.
> 
> Also just released today:
> Perth, Western Australia: Leading engineering services company, Neptune Marine Services Limited (ASX:NMS) announces that its wholly owned subsidiary, US UnderwaterServices LP, has been awarded two NEPSYS ® repair projects in the Gulf of Mexico worth US$10 million (AUD$14.65m).
> 
> Also just noticed that the book value of NMS seems to trading at a significant discount atm. Not quite sure if this is a true reflection of a 'good buy' but will look into it some more. If anyone can share some light on this i'd appreciate it.




I would say the book value of NMS is approx 45/46c

Total Assets                     $183.3m
Total Liabilities                  $  49.7m
Shareholder Equity             $133.6m
No. shares outstanding         292.3m

Book value =   shareholder equity/ No. shares outstanding =45.7c

Trading at a 33% discount


----------



## oldblue

The book (net asset) value of companies isn't the most important factor to consider at present, IMO.
What's important is the earning capacity which in NMS's case looks to be increasingly promising.


----------



## JackC

Thanks Maungatapu & Oldblue for your replies. Oldblue - I totally agree that it's not the most important factor to be looking at, but as someone who appreciates value this just makes it all the better to me. I sometimes think I have too much faith in these guys but I am sure I & the many others who follow this stock so closely will be rewarded for patience in the future. Cheers


----------



## son of baglimit

from my position, the issue isnt whether you have too much faith in them, but who else DO you have faith in ??
damn nice announcement today - all nepsys work, and considering nepsys work runs on a profit margin of about 50%, the NPAT is surely around $30m now.

some brokers have described the nepsys work as too volatile (earnings wise), which in parts is true, but as it becomes more mainstream in the O&G industry, these margins are gonna become the cream.


----------



## Plasmapark

Yeah....it may well be cream however, it's gonna take some time for the cream to rise to the top.
Meanwhile, everyones treading yogurt.


----------



## oldblue

I don't see any reason for NMS to be trading at a 52 week low except that that's the way the market is at present.
NMS remains on my watchlist for a re-entry when the trend turns!


----------



## SophieSweet

The latest BRR is very well worth a listen, you even get the AGM slideshow on BRR now, but you don't get the crownies. It sounded excellent, particularly the Nepsys part, slide 11/22. They have in excess of 35million dollars in tenders out at the moment, just for nepsys. Apparently enquiries have gone from a steady drip to a flow of them. Also they have already booked in or completed, i think around 24million of nepsys. Given the latest job in GOM is around 14million, then there was the backlog from last year that has been completed now. Wasn't that around 10million? Yes they don't  expect to get all of the 35million in tenders, but as Lange stated, they are getting jobs over long established companies now. Like they did in the North Sea. And also they are apparently getting noticed for the quality and safety of their work. Actually all of their sectors sounded excellent. It felt very reassuring hearing the BRR, i thought it had bottomed a few weeks back, based only intuition, but maybe others think it has now. Someone is accumulating now, as shown by the automatic trades going through. The quarterly in january should be very interesting and I wouldn't be suprised to see most of the forecast 24million in profit for yr09 to be achieved. I think we are in very good hands with Ross and Christian.

ps- you'd have to think there would be companies looking at taking them over. They aren't even valued at 100million at the moment and imagine what a large established company like schlumberger, caldive, kbr or Worley could do with Nepsys?? They'd probably have tenders out into the 100's of millions. And the markup on nepsys being around 50%, would have to make it very tempting for takeover.


----------



## son of baglimit

i hope you aint ramping them up for a takeover sophie lol.

as i said back on nov 10, "from my position, the issue isnt whether you have too much faith in them, but who else DO you have faith in ??"

i do wonder how many other companies on the asx are currently in such a sweet position as NMS right now.

very manageable debt, all segments growing revenues, profits, synergies thru cross promotion, all as a result of a strategy born in early 2006 and now really coming thru.

i speak to so many people regularly who regretably are very frightened of their current portfolio situation, as they have seen bad media reports on probably every stock they hold, thru issues of debt refinancing, loss of contracts, earnings uncertainty, deflationary pressures etc etc.

i dont have any of these issues currently. i see NMS as a business that knows its market, isnt trying too hard to be number 1 now, but simply relying on whats achievable at present, proving its strategy works and increasing their client base and workload thru doing it right.

yeah the SP is the pits right now compared to where it was, but that is no fault of their own or in any way showing in the business. no doubt the SP is due to too many investing thru margin loans, not fully understanding who it was they were investing in, and then exiting that position just because they had to sell something. as lange has stated many times in presentations, NMS are not mining services, but due to the lack of similar companies on the asx, and ignorance from those wonderful analysts so many folk rely on to do their thinking for them, they are lumbered with those same mining services companies and the current depressed assumptions for commodities reliant companies.
the oil price is irrelevant to NMS fortunes at present. yeah sure if oil falls back to sub $30 things might get different, but it would have to hold there for years (due to the long term averages that the oil majors use for determining spending), and with oil around that price for a long period, clearly the producers wont be producing, and the world would have more important issues than my share portfolio.

someone said to me a while ago that NMS needs some form of large scale market fall to sweep out those resources bandwagon companies, leaving simply those whose fundamentals are sound, before NMS true value comes to light.
the next 12 months will prove that correct it seems.


----------



## r m

Three things lead me to believe a takeover is unlikely in the current circumstances (i.e. for the next six months or so):

1.) 15% of the stock is held by employees/directors (per Lange - AGM - BRR)
2.) In Dec 2007 65 million shares were issued at 0.95c per share.  Those shareholders would want at least 0.90 cents per share to encourage them to sell.  I don't think anybody looking to buy could justify buying at 0.90 cents or more per share.
3.) This isn't the right market to be buying strong stable growing companies.  Picking up distressed companies seems to be the type of transaction which is going on at the minute.

Ultimately, if anyone wants to buy NMS they would probably have to pay somewhere between 0.75 to $1 per share which I (a) can't see happening and (b) would be happy enough with as I would make a reasonable profit (I expect most of the posters on this forum would too).

I am looking forward to finding out what the half year revenue and profit figures are.


----------



## oldblue

Yes, the 15% held by management/employees might be a sticking point unless some other sweetener was offered by an acquirer. 
But I wouldn't rule anything out in this market.
A cash offer at, say, 100% above current market price could look mighty attractive to a lot of shareholders, regardless of the price they paid for their shares.


----------



## son of baglimit

and anyone who has bought them as a long term growth AND dividend holding, especially if its the only thing they held onto when they realised things were gonna turn bad (but not this bad admittedly), the last thing they would want right now is a cash or scrip takeover. 

cash - what then ? there certainly isnt anything in the market i would want to pour money into and have TOTAL confidence that at the end of the holding period (5-10 years) will be worth what i expect NMS to be worth.

scrip - what then ? bundled up with other areas of oil services (drilling etc) which in some respect is influenced by unstable oil prices, or put under the umbrella of a mining services company, and then stuck with fluctuating commodities.

no thanks. leave me with my NMS holding, and the chance right now to just keep accumulating, and having total confidence its the right place to be.

sure it is a risk that someone will come along with an offer to swallow them up, but i also have a feeling that those in charge know where NMS are heading, and will do whatever in their power to avoid a takeover, certainly til the price reflects the potential that is coming thru now.


----------



## maungatapu

Don't forget Macquarie has a 15% stake in nms. Will need to watch any change to their holding. Probably more critical than the 15% held by management.


----------



## maungatapu

Acorn Capital Ltd has become a substantial holder. Now has 17.1m shares for a 5.74% holding. Now 3rd biggest shareholder behind Macquarie and National Nominees. Good to see another substantial holder.


----------



## son of baglimit

although you might find national dropping out as acorns holdings appear to be integrated into nationals as per ann.


----------



## r m

It looks like Acorn bought on behalf of several super funds (including the one I am in 

Military Superannuation & Benefits Board
Queensland Local Government Superannuation
Catholic Superannuation Fund
Auscoal Superannuation Fund
Qantas Superannuation
Health Super
Sunsuper Fund
Commonwealth Bank Officers' Superannuation Fund
UniSuper


----------



## SophieSweet

We could be in for a nice steady rise now, all the way through to the qtrly report 31jan09. Anyone that has researched this stock should see that the company has the potential to meet the yearly profit forecast in the first 6months. Surely that report should see NMS rise considerably, also plenty of time for more good news between now and then. There couldn't be to many companies showing NMS's growth and profit potential in this very negative market, could there? What a shame that the longest bear market since ww2 hits as I make my first decent $$$, should be a valuable lesson anyway.  Do any people out there expert in charts, care to offer an opinion??


----------



## maungatapu

Acorn Capital has bought a 6.09% stake in Mermaid Marine where National Nominees has  the largest holding. Will be interesting to see whether they will decrease their shareholding. Acorn must think that the NW shelf is an area worth investing in.

Also Mermaid has purchased another vessel that is capable of doing rov work.
Anybody think that nms and mermaid would make a good merger. Would one compliment the other?

Sophie I'm no expert on charting but my guess is that in this volatile trading period that NMS shareprice will yoyo up and down between 28c & 32c. My theory for what it is worth punters will buy in the late 20's and sell in the early the early 30's thus keeping the SP inthat range. When I last looked at the depth chart for NMS  30c-35c 25sellers  489179 shares   25c-29.5c 60 bidders 1,436,123 shares. Alot of shares were sold on market around 30c today

I would say that it would be like this till the next quarterly comes out.


----------



## maungatapu

Acorn Capital has bought a 6.09% stake in Mermaid Marine where National Nominees is the largest shareholder. Will be interesting to see whether National decreases its shareholding. 

Mermaid has also purchased another vessel capable of doing rov work which must auger well for Neptune's share price as they must be expecting an increase in work load in the NW shelf area.


----------



## son of baglimit

maungatapu said:


> Anybody think that nms and mermaid would make a good merger. Would one compliment the other?




on another forum (and yes i wont mention them prawn) a poster mentioned he posed this question to lange - the answer came back that he could not see any future in such a tie up, as NMS are into servicing, whereas MRM are into logistics. sure the boats would come in handy, but it appears lange doesnt see sense in owning that many assets.


----------



## mrgroundwork

maungatapu said:


> I would say the book value of NMS is approx 45/46c
> 
> Total Assets                     $183.3m
> Total Liabilities                  $  49.7m
> Shareholder Equity             $133.6m
> No. shares outstanding         292.3m
> 
> Book value =   shareholder equity/ No. shares outstanding =45.7c
> 
> Trading at a 33% discount




if you dont adjust the book value for intangibles, then its well overstated... 

they have $114 mill of intangible assets on the B/S

Total Tangible Assets         $  70m
Total Liabilities                  $  49m
Shareholder Equity             $  21m
/ No. shares outstanding     292.3m

= 7.2c adjusted book value per share

so its trading at about 4.5x premium to adjusted book value... 

i hate intangibles


----------



## maungatapu

mrgroundwork you might hate intangibles but you can't ignore them. Asset values may be shown at cost not reasonable value on the balance sheet. Some  of its assets eg its underwater welding system is not easy to value accurately.


----------



## SophieSweet

It's looking a little better now, maybe it's turned?? gee I don't like those intangibles MrGroundwork, I'm glad the market doesn't see it like you. You do have to wonder as The Great Sob says elsewhere, will the options be worth it by dec2010, I hope so, but the way the rest of the worlds going, who knows?? I fixed up the feng sui at home, which should encourage a few $$$$ my way, hopefully through NMS.

Happy New year!!


----------



## Santoro

Be positive signs to see NMS win some more tenders, at that point the market should have more comfort with the years performance.


----------



## Bazmate

Talking about a possible turnaround....

Does it look like a reverse head and shoulders on the 3 month NMS chart?
(How do you attach a chart here)

Volume isn't rising enough in the right shoulder perhaps but that may be reduced due to the festive season.


I wonder if this straw will keep me afloat..... still clutching....


----------



## maungatapu

Bazmate said:


> Talking about a possible turnaround....
> 
> Does it look like a reverse head and shoulders on the 3 month NMS chart?
> (How do you attach a chart here)
> 
> Volume isn't rising enough in the right shoulder perhaps but that may be reduced due to the festive season.
> 
> 
> I wonder if this straw will keep me afloat..... still clutching....



I reckon iit does look like a reverse head and shoulders with quite a broad head base. Opened today at the high of the right shoulder. 34c could provide some support.   Onwards and upwards.


----------



## son of baglimit

despite another beautiful set of numbers reported in the december quarterly cashflow report, this stock continues to provide little interest to traders & analysts, typified by the continued lack of posts in this forum.
other forums continue to have occasional posts from a hard core of devotees, but in general the stock is ignored.

does anyone want to suggest what it will take for an increase in interest ?

is it revenues thru contracts, is it profits, is it dividends, is it greater share turnover, anyone ?


----------



## sinner

son of baglimit said:


> despite another beautiful set of numbers reported in the december quarterly cashflow report, this stock continues to provide little interest to traders & analysts, typified by the continued lack of posts in this forum.
> other forums continue to have occasional posts from a hard core of devotees, but in general the stock is ignored.
> 
> does anyone want to suggest what it will take for an increase in interest ?
> 
> is it revenues thru contracts, is it profits, is it dividends, is it greater share turnover, anyone ?




Hi son of baglimit, this might help, as a long term fundamental

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/0fd4fe70-ed58-11dd-88f3-0000779fd2ac.html


----------



## maungatapu

Total operating and investing cash flows in the black for the first time $914000. On the other side of the ledger cash has dropped $12m this 1/2 year down to $6.5m. Debt has risen from $32.2m to $35.2m. Can't see NMS making anymore aquisitions in the near future. 

Macquarie bank has dropped its holding 1.2%

Great to see a 15% increase on the previous 1/4 and 231% yoy. Not many companies are doing that these days. And no lay offs.

Also see that Chevron is to maintain capital spending at 2008 level despite drop in oil prices. Plans to spend $35b in capital projects during 2009. 75% 0n oil and gas exploration 20% on refining & marketing.


----------



## oldblue

..... and Shell plans to increase capex spend in 2009 by 5%.

Must be good for the likes of NMS!


----------



## oldblue

Does anyone remember when/why Macquarie became a substantial shareholder?
Was it the result of an underwriting commitment? - or are they there as an investment decision?

Disc: Not currently holding but getting interested again.


----------



## maungatapu

oldblue said:


> Does anyone remember when/why Macquarie became a substantial shareholder?
> Was it the result of an underwriting commitment? - or are they there as an investment decision?
> 
> Disc: Not currently holding but getting interested again.




Sometime during the 2007 financial year. I would say as an investment decision. You need to check and compare the top 20 shareholders on the 2006/2007 financial reports.


----------



## Plasmapark

son of baglimit said:


> despite another beautiful set of numbers reported in the december quarterly cashflow report, this stock continues to provide little interest to traders & analysts, typified by the continued lack of posts in this forum.
> other forums continue to have occasional posts from a hard core of devotees, but in general the stock is ignored.
> 
> does anyone want to suggest what it will take for an increase in interest ?
> 
> is it revenues thru contracts, is it profits, is it dividends, is it greater share turnover, anyone ?




SOB,
Probably all you mention and more.
There's a lot of really nervous folks out there, facing huge losses....Insto's, small and large investors.....the whole gammut.
It's not just NMS thats lost its gloss, the whole of the world's markets are in the same boat.
It's going to take some time for everyone to regain composure and, confidence....


----------



## Fleeta

son of baglimit said:


> despite another beautiful set of numbers reported in the december quarterly cashflow report, this stock continues to provide little interest to traders & analysts, typified by the continued lack of posts in this forum.
> other forums continue to have occasional posts from a hard core of devotees, but in general the stock is ignored.
> 
> does anyone want to suggest what it will take for an increase in interest ?
> 
> is it revenues thru contracts, is it profits, is it dividends, is it greater share turnover, anyone ?




SOB, I'm still here, lurking, wondering why I took up 95c share purchase plan, but I did enjoy the quarterly report. Sadly I think it will be a while before we see the real value back into NMS shares, but I do think it will emerge and maybe (hopefully no impairment losses!) we will see EPS growth and thats when people will emerge from the woodwork!


----------



## Santoro

oldblue said:


> Does anyone remember when/why Macquarie became a substantial shareholder?
> Was it the result of an underwriting commitment? - or are they there as an investment decision?
> 
> Disc: Not currently holding but getting interested again.




Old blue....look back on around page 43, if I recall correctly the SPP was @0.95 but the sp was under pressure leaving alot with Macquarie to pick up due to the underwriting comminment.


----------



## oldblue

Santoro said:


> Old blue....look back on around page 43, if I recall correctly the SPP was @0.95 but the sp was under pressure leaving alot with Macquarie to pick up due to the underwriting comminment.




Thanks for that, Santoro.
As a result was able to ascertain that:

- the 95c SPP was *not* underwritten.

- Macquarie were a substantial holder with around 17.5% as at 31/12/07.

- they had increased that somewhat by 12/8/08 when they sold down from 18.69% to 17.57%.

- and further to 16.3% on 12/1/09.

Not sure where this leaves me. I had suspected that McQ had been left with an underwriting shortfall but that is not the case, as maungatapu surmised.
So it looks like they have cooled on NMS as an investment for their various funds and have sold down. Whether that continues or not we'll have to wait and see.
I would have been more confident about buying if it had been a case of McQ selling an inherited position. However, we all know though that not even the mighty Macquarie are infallible!


----------



## bluekat

If you are long term about NMS, you have to be happy about what they have achieved. They have surpassed targets/forecasts.
If the stock was $1.30 plus on *speculation *sometime ago, what is the stock really worth?.
The market is suffering shell shock and NMS is getting some friendly fire.
The EPS could be 9 cents for 09, based on the results of the first half of 08/09.
So holders, look at the achievements.
The SP is lousy. But 99.9% of the good companies are in the same situation.
I think for the SP to really go north NMS they need to pay a dividend.
The major attraction back to the market for investors will be dividends. as there will be little return on investment elsewhere.
Takeover, what is the chance. I hate to say it but someone like Schlumberger Ltd must be casting an eye, they are Mr Lange old employer, even at a premium of say 33% what a buy, international operations at AUS $ prices. I hope it never happens.


----------



## son of baglimit

folks - take it from me.

the bulk of macbank holding is as a result of the 20c, yes 20c raising back in late 06 - patersons were underwriter, macbank sub-underwriter, and so got the rest. NMS chose to declare no news, no info - zilch, during the whole period, and so surprise surprise, not many took up the 2 for 1 rights issue, leaving mac with heaps to put aside for a rainy day.

and has that rainy day arrived, YES - has macbank dumped them - NO.

you figure out the rest.

wait for late feb when the HY figures arrives - not cashflow like last week.
i dont want to say profit in case the lads deem it ramping.


----------



## oldblue

Thanks for that, s.o.b.

Looks like I wasted my time! - but all the same I think I'll wait for the SP to show some strength before I get seriously interested again.


----------



## maungatapu

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061206/pdf/3zzdlywl8wzrl.pdf

SOB was right. Here is the link you need Old Blue. Looks like itwas 22c not 20c.
Whats 2c!!!!


----------



## oldblue

Thanks, m.

The interesting thing is that Macquarie's shareholding has gradually dropped from 26.8% in December, 2006 to 16.3% in January, 2009. Even the lower figure though shows some faith in NMS' prospects. I would think that Macq would have been long gone if they couldn't see some value.


----------



## son of baglimit

oh dear old blue - NMS have repeatedly had share issues since then........

60c raising
95c raising
tens of millions for the previous owners of the companies they acquired.

the only shares macbank have sold were aug/sep08 (as per recent ann)

about 2m of them.


----------



## oldblue

Don't wish to quibble but the latest sale was around 2m shares, disclosed on *12 January, 2009.*

Quite right, though, that the successive issues for acquisitions have naturally reduced Macquarie's holding as a percentage.
As indicated, I'm waiting to see some strength in the SP before I join them.


----------



## son of baglimit

very correct oldblue - but the sales WERE aug/sep 08, at between 50-60c, then not disclosed til jan 12.

see the ann for details.


----------



## oldblue

Thanks for straightening me out on this, s.o.b.


It's a strange system that allows 4 months to report a change - hardly keeping the market informed, if that is the ostensible purpose of the notice.


----------



## maungatapu

son of baglimit said:


> despite another beautiful set of numbers reported in the december quarterly cashflow report, this stock continues to provide little interest to traders & analysts, typified by the continued lack of posts in this forum.
> other forums continue to have occasional posts from a hard core of devotees, but in general the stock is ignored.
> 
> does anyone want to suggest what it will take for an increase in interest ?
> 
> is it revenues thru contracts, is it profits, is it dividends, is it greater share turnover, anyone ?




Have just had a look at Neptunes investor info page. The last Paterson's report is Feb 2008. Surely another one has been put out since then. Maybe NMS is partly responsible for lack of interest.
If you have a look at the 50 day M A for volume, in Nov 2008 it was 750,000 now it is 350,000. It appears to me that NMS has dropped off investors shopping list and that mainly traders are trading it.
While the price of oil is trading between $30/$50 a barrel I don't think NMS's share price is going to take off.


----------



## son of baglimit

maungatapu said:


> Have just had a look at Neptunes investor info page. The last Paterson's report is Feb 2008. Surely another one has been put out since then. Maybe NMS is partly responsible for lack of interest.
> If you have a look at the 50 day M A for volume, in Nov 2008 it was 750,000 now it is 350,000. It appears to me that NMS has dropped off investors shopping list and that mainly traders are trading it.
> While the price of oil is trading between $30/$50 a barrel I don't think NMS's share price is going to take off.





re:the patersons report - click on it and youll find its actually june 08 - the lazy IT person didnt update the heading. but very true, their lack of info is partly responsible for the current SP - which in some ways is great 
the final point is regretably something NMS have to live with, due to lazy analysts and folk who cannot research for themselves - NMS are immune to the oil price, and they rely on the work the majors hand out, whether it be new fields (when the price is high) or maintenance work (when the price is low). either way they are busy. this week HY report should reveal a lot.


----------



## Fleeta

Any comments on the half year result. I thought it was quite positive, but obviously the market didn't agree. EPS for a half year of 4.3c and confident about second half improving puts PE ratio at about 3.6! Screams bargain to me on that basis. What am I missing?


----------



## son of baglimit

hey fleeta - you aint missing anything.

a few possibilities, but consensus is a fund manager is raising cash for redemptions and so is offloading their NMS holding (amongst others of course) to pay the people. they chose results day to ensure the price at least remained stable and didnt sink with their selloff.

buying opp is all it is now.

have you noticed WOR, CLO & MRM all climbing now, a few days after their results.


----------



## jpldavis

Not sure if folks following NMS have seen that there is a new analyst report on the NMS website from Bell Potter dated 5/02/09.


----------



## maungatapu

NMS now on the SP 300. Should start to get on some of these fund managers radar. The Bell Potter report is provides a good introduction to those not familiar with NMS's activities. What a difference between Bell Potter's valuation and Pattersons. 42c & 85c respectively. I notice Patterson's report has been removed.


----------



## son of baglimit

https://secure.psl.com.au/library/YMD090303.pdf

its likely a new report is out, considering they get a mention in patersons daily wrap. go to the 5th page.

price target 62c.


----------



## Plasmapark

son of baglimit said:


> https://secure.psl.com.au/library/YMD090303.pdf
> 
> its likely a new report is out, considering they get a mention in patersons daily wrap. go to the 5th page.
> 
> price target 62c.





Jeez, haven't times changed.
Target of 62c.....doesn't seem that long ago we were getting excited by a 95c purchase plan and, thinking it was a great way to start the year. (2008)
Yup......times certainly have changed.:


----------



## maungatapu

Good report on NMS site by ABN*AMRO Morgan. 12 month forecast of 39c. Concern of earnouts impacting on EPS growth.


----------



## maungatapu

NMS up 7.9% on turnover of 1.1m shares. Hasn't traded that many for a while.
Oceaneering up 8.5% Schlumberger up 3% S&P/ASX 200 Energy index up 2.7%.
Steady uptrend on energy index developing. All good news.
Anyone got any ideas on what criteria the earn out agreements are based?


----------



## Santoro

Neptune up 6%+ on significant volume of 11 million shares, anyone (SoB) have any ideas about the 5.25 million dollar trade that passed through this afternoon. 
There are significant buys in the queue although these may dissappear prior to 10:00 tomorrow, is this related to recent investor presentations or the low P/E this company has in relation to its excellent growth figures recently announced.

Reached the ABN AMRO price target of 0.39c rather quick.

Disc: HOLDING


----------



## son of baglimit

santoro - your guess is as good as mine.

try this on for size.........

the 3 big trades - 3150000 + 5250000 + 1597264 = 9997264 nearly match the balance owned by the former owners of sea struct, acquired by nms - one of them, tim howard, vanished from the top20 issued by nms for 28 feb....see nms website.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080501/pdf/318xk0dhsxqkl0.pdf
as per this ann on 1/5/08, they were escrowed til 28/4/09.
whether this is some restructuring of his (and others) holdings prior to some good news, who knows.

just thought id put it out there.


----------



## maungatapu

son of baglimit said:


> santoro - your guess is as good as mine.
> 
> try this on for size.........
> 
> the 3 big trades - 3150000 + 5250000 + 1597264 = 9997264 nearly match the balance owned by the former owners of sea struct, acquired by nms - one of them, tim howard, vanished from the top20 issued by nms for 28 feb....see nms website.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080501/pdf/318xk0dhsxqkl0.pdf
> as per this ann on 1/5/08, they were escrowed til 28/4/09.
> whether this is some restructuring of his (and others) holdings prior to some good news, who knows.
> 
> just thought id put it out there.




Macquarie has just sold off 10m shares. Hence the large trades. Wonder why?
Would love to know who is buying. SP is still rising.


----------



## orr

maungatapu said:


> Macquarie has just sold off 10m shares. Hence the large trades. Wonder why?
> Would love to know who is buying. SP is still rising.




Is it possible, in inference, that the sales  that have been off loaded are to "someone" they know, or someone they don't.


----------



## Plasmapark

maungatapu said:


> Macquarie has just sold off 10m shares. Hence the large trades. Wonder why?
> Would love to know who is buying. SP is still rising.




The millionaires factory is starting to tank, hence the shedding.
Not just NMS that's being sold either.


----------



## maungatapu

Two separate cross trades: one at 12.40 for 1066520 the other at 12.17 for 100000. I wonder who  the broker was. Macquarie?


----------



## Fleeta

Nice little upturn in this one following recent announcements, anyone think this will continue to run up? What are the risks with neppy now?


----------



## son of baglimit

risks ?

now?

has there ever been, since the appointment of the messiah lange ?

maybe just maybe, as evidenced by the recent reporting of WOR, CLO, MRM, NMS, and others in the O&G services industry, and particularly those working offshore, this is one sector that is just going to continue growing, working, improving, as the O&G giants continue to spend cash on their 10...20...30 year plans to extract O&G from under the sea.

with many of the land based small players shutting down drilling activities, the eventual demand catching up with supply means the oil price rises, and the cycle of offshore services demands and the prices they can charge will skyrocket once more.

all is well - very well.


----------



## Lachlan6

NMS is very close to wave equality now so it is reasonable to suggest a dip is on the cards to form the larger B wave. I would suggest the $0.35 area should hold up any decline. From there it should be onwards and upwards for the stock as it traces out the large wave C. At this stage I am targeting the $0.55 - $0.62 area.


----------



## maungatapu

Lachlan6 said:


> NMS is very close to wave equality now so it is reasonable to suggest a dip is on the cards to form the larger B wave. I would suggest the $0.35 area should hold up any decline. From there it should be onwards and upwards for the stock as it traces out the large wave C. At this stage I am targeting the $0.55 - $0.62 area.




My guess is that 40c will act as a support level.

Very good article in the Sydney Morning Herald with the headline "Enjoy cheap petrol while it lasts." Once this credit crises eases the cost of oil will shoot up.
Good for NMS shareholders but not for your wallet.


----------



## bluekat

With the turn around in the SP yesterday, i guess we are in for a fairly strong 3Q result. NMS remains the quiet achiever.


----------



## gamefisherman

This stock has taken a slight battering in the last month or so, from a high of 
0.59 on the 6/5 to today last trade 0.52. Does anyone have any ideas where the next level of resistance might be?? Will it be 0.50??? Any ideas as this company appears to have sound financials and has in recent times won some good contracts.....Is the drop just a reflection of the overall correction in the market or is there something else brewing....Is it just the lag leftover effect after people taking profits at .57-.59?? any thoughts much appreciated..


Discloure: My partner has a holding in this stock


----------



## son of baglimit

the discussions and information on that 'other forum' should reveal the long termers have total faith in the direction of neptune. there would appear to be a persisent seller (most likely macquarie) who is using the 'healthier' SP to offload some, reasons varied, including to simply balance up a small cap fund which became overloaded with NMS' value.

in addition there are 3 pieces of info that have been discovered thru googling that the company has yet to disclose - a contract for sea struct (see their website), a contract for neptune diving (cleaning rigs etc that enter aust. waters), and a mystery vessel that they revealed and then quickly pulled from their website several months ago, named neptune pegasus. the specs of this vessel suggest it is made for a long term stay at sea, with very large accomodation and capacity to perform all NMS services. we await the news.


----------



## bluekat

Any thoughts on the trading halt.?
New contracts or takeover?   Must be something big.

I hope not a takeover NMS is well and truly out performing the market.


----------



## son of baglimit

woywoy on HC posting a capital raising - amount and reason unknown yet.
expecting to hear news thru the APPEA conference on in darwin currently.


----------



## bluekat

I guess the only capital required would be another vessel, hardly reason to go into capital raising, unless they need two vessels, not sure about this line of thought. Especially with a projected NPAT of approx 30m and no dividend to be paid.


----------



## son of baglimit

son of baglimit said:


> a mystery vessel that they revealed and then quickly pulled from their website several months ago, named neptune pegasus. the specs of this vessel suggest it is made for a long term stay at sea, with very large accomodation and capacity to perform all NMS services. we await the news.




my best guess is this - fits the criteria, the demands of the growing LNG industry at present. also they have mentioned via patersons reports recently are searching for acquisitions in north sea.


----------



## maungatapu

bluekat said:


> Any thoughts on the trading halt.?
> New contracts or takeover?   Must be something big.
> 
> I hope not a takeover NMS is well and truly out performing the market.




I had the same thought initially. Shouldn't think it would be a contract otherwise they would have announced it although as SoB said in an earlier post there are 2/3 contracts they have not announced. My guess is they are joining the fund raising brigade. More dilution of shares. If this is the case I hope shareholders can participate not just the instos. If it is a takeover how much of a premium are they worth?


----------



## surf73

I start my new job as an Engineer with NMS in Perth next month...........
Maybe I'm more important than I thought, (and they're going to announce it).


----------



## JTLP

son of baglimit said:


> woywoy on HC posting a capital raising - amount and reason unknown yet.
> expecting to hear news thru the APPEA conference on in darwin currently.




The ann doesnt say capital raising...don't drag HC onto this site...i don't want that brush tarnishing this good name.

Ann just states pending announcement...stay tuned!


----------



## HC Victim

Geez Surf , they must be payin' you well if the need to do a cap raising!! Could be the new Tojo , and the shiny new visibilty vests??


----------



## surf73

They do provide unlimited ginger beer for us on the boats........maybe that's getting expensive.                                  .


----------



## Plasmapark

surf73 said:


> I start my new job as an Engineer with NMS in Perth next month...........
> Maybe I'm more important than I thought, (and they're going to announce it).




Hmmmmmmm......well we all know what engineers are being paid these days, so it doesn't surprise me the company may be contemplating a capital raising....


----------



## son of baglimit

JTLP said:


> The ann doesnt say capital raising...don't drag HC onto this site...i don't want that brush tarnishing this good name.
> 
> Ann just states pending announcement...stay tuned!




despite the cr@p that does get posted there, HC does have it merits too. 
you do have to use the ignore poster option a fair bit.

at least folk there are happy to post without the need for legal advice first.

i maintain the cap raising is correct, but the reason is now clouded - not pegasus, but something deeper.


----------



## maungatapu

son of baglimit said:


> the discussions and information on that 'other forum' should reveal the long termers have total faith in the direction of neptune. there would appear to be a persisent seller (most likely macquarie) who is using the 'healthier' SP to offload some, reasons varied, including to simply balance up a small cap fund which became overloaded with NMS' value.
> 
> in addition there are 3 pieces of info that have been discovered thru googling that the company has yet to disclose - a contract for sea struct (see their website), a contract for neptune diving (cleaning rigs etc that enter aust. waters), and a mystery vessel that they revealed and then quickly pulled from their website several months ago, named neptune pegasus. the specs of this vessel suggest it is made for a long term stay at sea, with very large accomodation and capacity to perform all NMS services. we await the news.




Macquarie has decreased holding by 2673845  6.75%. Voting rights down from 13% to 12%. I think they were holding 18% at some time. This balancing act by Macquarie seems to defy logic. Why sell off stocks rising in price just to keep their portfolio balanced.


----------



## oldblue

maungatapu said:


> Macquarie has decreased holding by 2673845  6.75%. Voting rights down from 13% to 12%. I think they were holding 18% at some time. This balancing act by Macquarie seems to defy logic. Why sell off stocks rising in price just to keep their portfolio balanced.




Did Macquarie end up with their holding as a result of an underwriting commitment?
If so, it would be expected that they would sell down at an opportune time as is their usual practice.  SBM was a similar situation in the recent past. ( As opposed to a holding taken as a result of an investment decision.)


----------



## son of baglimit

macquarie were sub-underwriters to a 20c rights issue back in 2006 (from memory). of course the SP did hit $1.30+ in 2007, but mac didnt bother selling down at that stage.


----------



## markd9

The stock has now been suspended from trading.  Is this just an extensioin of the trading halt or something more permanent?


----------



## prawn_86

markd9 said:


> The stock has now been suspended from trading.  Is this just an extensioin of the trading halt or something more permanent?




In theory it is an extension to the trading halt, because they didnt get the info out by when they said they would. But a suspension has no timeframe to it and means the orders will be purged when the stock is re-quoted.

Stocks can remain suspended for months, although i doubt this would be the case with NMS.


----------



## son of baglimit

markd9 said:


> The stock has now been suspended from trading.  Is this just an extensioin of the trading halt or something more permanent?




while still only a rumour (although apparently the 'west australian' has an item) it is 'believed' a $40m raising is occurring thru Euroz, but the reasons for this are still unknown. the suspension would be to allow the final details of the raising or the possible contract linked to the raising to be completed.

holders sit back twiddling thumbs, waiting to see what the great one has delivered.


----------



## bluekat

Some how 40m does not sound right, when the company is exceeding forecasts, 100m ok but 40m, gee that is retained profit for 2008/2009 .
there has to be more to the story, as they have the ability to repay smallish loans without another share issue. would a new vessel get the 30% tax benefit?
One of the problems you have with a successful young company is funding it's growth, you never seem to have enough cash.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenuID=3&ContentID=145902

Neptune rattles tin for $40m

4th June 2009, 8:15 WST 


Oil and gas services group Neptune Marine is targeting $40 million through Euroz Securities in the latest capital raising by a Perth company. 


the remainder of the article waffles on about other raisings etc.


----------



## bluekat

Well SOB you were spot on, having just read the announcement I think it"s a good idea and result. I like that they considered existing shareholders, keeps the faith.


----------



## Plasmapark

The millionaires factory must be doing things tough.
They dumped 25 million shares on June 5th and, ceased being a substantial shareholder in NMS.


----------



## dan-o

Could someone please explain to me- im a holder & entitled to buy shares under the new entitlement. In theory if the price is currently 60c and the issue price is 50c, i could then buy my full entitlement and sell them as soon as they are issued, and make 10c on each one?? Has the price fall been factored in already at the announcement date? 

thanks


----------



## prawn_86

Yes you could do this dan-o, however if everyone thinks like you are, there will be a lot of stock on the market, which in turn will push the price down. Usually the issue price of the SPP will create a floor price, however recently we have seen a lot of cap raisings where the stock just kept going up, so its a bit of a raffle really.


----------



## maungatapu

Plasmapark said:


> The millionaires factory must be doing things tough.
> They dumped 25 million shares on June 5th and, ceased being a substantial shareholder in NMS.




Whats the bet that they are selling down now then taking part in this capital raising. they stand to make $$$$$ if this is what they are doing.


----------



## maungatapu

Help me out here. Approval of share issues for the purpose of ASX listing 7.4 to Linkweld, Territory, Subsea, Tri- Surv and SES for part payment of deferred consideration. Are these share issues related to the earn-out agreements?

I'm hoping that there is no scaling back of the SPP. as 2 directors are guaranteed 130,000 shares between them


----------



## son of baglimit

maungatapu said:


> Help me out here. Approval of share issues for the purpose of ASX listing 7.4 to Linkweld, Territory, Subsea, Tri- Surv and SES for part payment of deferred consideration. Are these share issues related to the earn-out agreements?
> 
> I'm hoping that there is no scaling back of the SPP. as 2 directors are guaranteed 130,000 shares between them





without looking at the specific details, the share issues are earn out payments. tri survs earn out is substantial in comparison, all due to that large contract done for inpex.


----------



## dan-o

Thanks for the previous reply prawn. Further to that, so i could sell my current holding at 59c and then re-buy it back in the share issue at 50c, pocketing the difference? ie, i qualified to buy new shares by being a holder at announcement date and now have the right to buy more even if i am no longer a holder??


----------



## prawn_86

dan-o said:


> Thanks for the previous reply prawn. Further to that, so i could sell my current holding at 59c and then re-buy it back in the share issue at 50c, pocketing the difference? ie, i qualified to buy new shares by being a holder at announcement date and now have the right to buy more even if i am no longer a holder??




You would need to check the announcements. Normally there is an 'entitlement date' or something along those lines, meaning you have to hold on that date to be eligible to take part.

Also remember that if it is over-subscribed, you may not get the full amount that you apply for, so there is a risk there also


----------



## bluekat

I tend to look at the issue differently, one great value @ 50 cents.
The other is the announcements that are stocking up behind the issue.
NMS must have work for the proposed new vessels and must have their  eyes on a USA purchase.
To support the issue, management will have to increase the EPS for 2010, my guess is the in will be near 10.5 cents ( with depreciation added back maybe be  11.8 cents ) without the need to retain profits due to the issue. 
So the shareholders maybe in for a surprise.
To my knowledge the industry div rate is 3.5%. Looks good to me.
any thoughts.


----------



## son of baglimit

dan-o said:


> Thanks for the previous reply prawn. Further to that, so i could sell my current holding at 59c and then re-buy it back in the share issue at 50c, pocketing the difference? ie, i qualified to buy new shares by being a holder at announcement date and now have the right to buy more even if i am no longer a holder??




as i hope you are aware, there was a change to the record date for participation in the SPP - it was 18/6, then moved to 22/6. in summary, due to T+3, you had to be a holder at close of trade wed 17/6. many werent, as they had sold out following the original record date, and are now NOT HAPPY. 



prawn_86 said:


> You would need to check the announcements. Normally there is an 'entitlement date' or something along those lines, meaning you have to hold on that date to be eligible to take part.
> 
> Also remember that if it is over-subscribed, you may not get the full amount that you apply for, so there is a risk there also




its becoming consensus that the SPP will be scaled back, unless NMS can release news which promotes the fact they want as much cash as they can find for cheap or urgently needed acquisitions.



bluekat said:


> I tend to look at the issue differently, one great value @ 50 cents.
> The other is the announcements that are stocking up behind the issue.
> NMS must have work for the proposed new vessels and must have their  eyes on a USA purchase.
> To support the issue, management will have to increase the EPS for 2010, my guess is the in will be near 10.5 cents ( with depreciation added back maybe be  11.8 cents ) without the need to retain profits due to the issue.
> So the shareholders maybe in for a surprise.
> To my knowledge the industry div rate is 3.5%. Looks good to me.
> any thoughts.




the ann stated there was a $5m US acq, with the remainder going towards rov's & vessels - destined for an unknown market. the research i have done on rov's suggest some types make it a good purchase due to the depreciation.


----------



## Plasmapark

The thing that sticks in my claw is, a company can come out with some great announcements, about how well the company is travelling, particularly under a severe global financial crisis and, how much money they're earning.
They pay no dividends yet, still come out cap in hand for more capital raising.
At the beginning of last year, we were all thinking what a great opportunity the last 95c raising was and, here we are again, saying what another great opportunity this one is.
What a croc of proverbial.....I'm glad I didn't partake on the last one and, seriously doubt I'd bother again.
I wish I could do the same with my own company.....what a great way to make cash.


----------



## Corsair

Hi Plasma,

Do you understand the Neptune strategy? If so, the no dividend part should be pretty obvious, being a growth company with limited spare funds. I certainly wouldn't like to see them take on more debt to fund a dividend.

As for putting the cap out, i wouldn't expect this to be the last cap raising at all but really what is wrong with that? If they keep the exact fleet of vessels and ROVs they have now, tell me where they'll be in 3 years time... at the bottom of the ocean would be my guess.

The whole idea is developing into a globally recognised company that can put forward tenders for large contracts and make a lot of money. Ultimately this is the only way ahead for Neptune unless their services change, which is highly unlikely at this stage.



Plasmapark said:


> The thing that sticks in my claw is, a company can come out with some great announcements, about how well the company is travelling, particularly under a severe global financial crisis and, how much money they're earning.
> They pay no dividends yet, still come out cap in hand for more capital raising.
> At the beginning of last year, we were all thinking what a great opportunity the last 95c raising was and, here we are again, saying what another great opportunity this one is.
> What a croc of proverbial.....I'm glad I didn't partake on the last one and, seriously doubt I'd bother again.
> I wish I could do the same with my own company.....what a great way to make cash.


----------



## Plasmapark

Corsair said:


> Hi Plasma,
> 
> Do you understand the Neptune strategy? If so, the no dividend part should be pretty obvious, being a growth company with limited spare funds. I certainly wouldn't like to see them take on more debt to fund a dividend.
> 
> As for putting the cap out, i wouldn't expect this to be the last cap raising at all but really what is wrong with that? If they keep the exact fleet of vessels and ROVs they have now, tell me where they'll be in 3 years time... at the bottom of the ocean would be my guess.
> 
> The whole idea is developing into a globally recognised company that can put forward tenders for large contracts and make a lot of money. Ultimately this is the only way ahead for Neptune unless their services change, which is highly unlikely at this stage.





Yeah, yeah, yeah.....onwards and upwards, I know the score....just a pity they don't start using some of the hard earned company coffers.
Also, interested to know if you took advantage of the last great capital raising at 95c and, if so, how did you feel when the SP hit 26.5c??


----------



## Corsair

hahaha Plasma you sound like a cynical old bugger who's been holding for a long time 

There's simply no way for them to become a $3-5+/share company unless they do what they are doing now. Being conservative and not expanding would be a deadly thing to do.

They just aren't the sort of company/industry for which it's possible to go from $0.50-$2 overnight (unless of course they get big enough to snare a very large contract with a big company). But in general, they're never going to "strike it" rich by discovering an elephant reserve of oil or high grade ore bodies. Better going for a small/midcap miner for that possibility.

Onward and upwards 

ps: i didn't participate in the 95c raising cause obviously the market price made it a crazy idea. I'm not in this one either. More than happy with my fairly decent sized options holding, which is fortunately enough in the green.. Now just waiting to convert when the time is right.



Plasmapark said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah.....onwards and upwards, I know the score....just a pity they don't start using some of the hard earned company coffers.
> Also, interested to know if you took advantage of the last great capital raising at 95c and, if so, how did you feel when the SP hit 26.5c??


----------



## r m

I could see the NMS share price increasing significantly and quickly from $0.50 to circa $2.00.

The share price is low compared to other companies with similar sales and profits which have share prices well over $1.00.

Look at the significant growth in sales and profits over the last two to three years.  I think the share price is held down by negative sentiment in the market that could easily change quickly.  The price only has to go up a bit for market watchers to notice it go up, they buy, the price goes up, more people notice, the price goes up a bit more.

Except, now they are issuing lots of shares I expect the price to go down, regardless of company announcements, into the 0.35 to 0.40 range.  You may not agree but I do feel there are an awful lot of shares being issued and the announcements usually don't help the price a lot.


----------



## son of baglimit

r m said:


> I could see the NMS share price increasing significantly and quickly from $0.50 to circa $2.00.
> 
> The share price is low compared to other companies with similar sales and profits which have share prices well over $1.00.
> 
> Look at the significant growth in sales and profits over the last two to three years.  I think the share price is held down by negative sentiment in the market that could easily change quickly.  The price only has to go up a bit for market watchers to notice it go up, they buy, the price goes up, more people notice, the price goes up a bit more.
> 
> Except, now they are issuing lots of shares I expect the price to go down, regardless of company announcements, into the 0.35 to 0.40 range.  You may not agree but I do feel there are an awful lot of shares being issued and the announcements usually don't help the price a lot.




the SP has suffered for a long time due to many factors - the unrealistics levels it has reached previously due to the favoured status; the misunderstanding of who NMS are and the industry they are really a part of (not mining services); the misunderstanding that the oil price directly effects their performance (during low oil prices they secure plenty of maintenence work, and high prices deliver development work) and the general ignorance of analysts and investors towards the energy services sector, thru not understanding how engineering is constant delays/missed targets/more delays. the end result is always the same.

i remain very comfortable with this latest placement & spp, and the aims they have for the funds. the benefits will come, in time.


----------



## Plasmapark

Corsair said:


> hahaha Plasma you sound like a cynical old bugger who's been holding for a long time
> 
> There's simply no way for them to become a $3-5+/share company unless they do what they are doing now. Being conservative and not expanding would be a deadly thing to do.
> 
> They just aren't the sort of company/industry for which it's possible to go from $0.50-$2 overnight (unless of course they get big enough to snare a very large contract with a big company). But in general, they're never going to "strike it" rich by discovering an elephant reserve of oil or high grade ore bodies. Better going for a small/midcap miner for that possibility.
> 
> Onward and upwards
> 
> ps: i didn't participate in the 95c raising cause obviously the market price made it a crazy idea. I'm not in this one either. More than happy with my fairly decent sized options holding, which is fortunately enough in the green.. Now just waiting to convert when the time is right.




Hey....ease up on the old caper Corsair....sheesh.
Yeah, I have been holding for some time and, intend on holding for quite some time to come.
Been there, done that, in the mining sector....did quite well too, although I could have done a damn sight better if I'd held longer.
I just hate capital raisings is all....waters down the pool and, things can go bad if the cards aren't played correctly.....in fact, they can go bad even if the cards are played well.
I just wish I could raise funds in a smilar way for my own business....


----------



## bluekat

I guess all holders of Neptune must be very pleased with themselves. The stock is up 120% against the all ords 30% for the last six months. I'm sure there is another surge mounting, it will not take much, another round of announcements, plus the end of year results to be made public.


----------



## son of baglimit

oh hooray - a post finally.

despite all the good media, and SP recovering well, i have held off posting on NMS, just awaiting anyone else. i think its 7 weeks since the previous post.

clearly the sector is still ignored, whether by traders or investors. so no matter the result this thursday, i dont expect anything positive from the SP.

more patience.


----------



## bluekat

Actually SOB I felt the same way, What no new post!. But as you and I know NMS is a safe bet for the long term.


----------



## maungatapu

EPS       SP         P/E
NMS              8.21       0.76      9.25
MRM             14.50       2.63     18.13
CLO               7.33       0.86      11.80
WOR            161.1       28.69     17.80

Neptune is still relatively cheap compared with the above. Median P/E for Neptunes sector is 14.3
See it comes under transport & logistics in the Australian. Don't know why?
Still a way to go to reach its all time high of $1.37


----------



## maungatapu

Why buy rov's when you can buy a company that has a fleet of them!!!!. Real quick way to build that part of its business. I wonder how many rov's STS has and how old they are and what condition they are in. I guess NMS know what they are doing. Triton has just brought out an updated model.
Wonder how many rov's you could buy for $31


----------



## son of baglimit

maungatapu said:


> Why buy rov's when you can buy a company that has a fleet of them!!!!. Real quick way to build that part of its business. I wonder how many rov's STS has and how old they are and what condition they are in. I guess NMS know what they are doing. Triton has just brought out an updated model.
> Wonder how many rov's you could buy for $31




heres your answer........

http://stsrov.com/rovspec.html

i am awaiting a reply from STS to confirm what projects they have taken part in over the years, just to gain an understanding of who they are in the scheme of things.


----------



## bluekat

From a search this morning,  STS has all those ROV'S in SOB's reference web page. I think in was eight  or nine ROV's. Lets hope they are all contracted out, as we type.
Mr Lange must have some major tender news coming our way in the next two weeks.


----------



## maungatapu

son of baglimit said:


> heres your answer........
> 
> http://stsrov.com/rovspec.html
> 
> i am awaiting a reply from STS to confirm what projects they have taken part in over the years, just to gain an understanding of who they are in the scheme of things.




Thanks for that SOB. Will be interested in the reply you get from STS. I would think NMS would use the rov's it needs and leases out the rest.


----------



## bluekat

confirmed today STS has eleven ROV's, even better. I think this purchase fits in very well with NMS's master plan.It just gets better, hats of to the NMS management.


----------



## son of baglimit

todays brr audio was gold.

WHY? - cos lange took time to explain in depth to a couple of analysts who will then spread the word to their clients.
how long that process takes i dont know, but it wont be long.

anyway i just to share the highlights i found from todays brr.

a good & simple explanation of the earnings drop in 2nd half, due to the dry docking of one vessel. considering the $$ they bring in, it shows how important they are, and how important it is to acquire more, or ensure the relationship with groups like mermaid remain strong.

a lengthy explanation of the contract in the north sea. clearly it is now the most important contract to date, and for several reasons. 
firstly it is showcasing nepsys to the major O&G companies, specifically how nepsys can provide longer term certainty to subsea infrastructure (to a limit of 30 metres currently, but further R&D providing greater depths in the future)
secondly this is an ongoing contract, where they return annually to attend to issues to the rig structure. as mentioned, the north sea only allows such work during summer months, therefore ensuring nepsys personnel arent tied up for any long term period on one project.
i was impressed with the detail given to explaining nepsys, and specifically the example in the current north sea project. manned platforms demand permanent welds, and only nepsys and hyperbaric welding provide such. the fact nepsys costs about 1/4 of the only competition confirms the enormous future for nepsys technology (and for us long termers the original reason for investing in neptune.)

the establishment of the brazil base by the end of 2009. reading the constant industry media from brazil says brazil are determined to bring these huge fields online ASAP, with the government determined to use the income to run their social programs. sending some of the newly acquired ROV's to brazil tells me they do have work lined up - its just a case of getting established there.

lange spoke of acquiring 2 deepwater ROV's - i can assume that they may also be from these distressed sales. i highlighted a while ago that several smaller companies purchased these expensive units during the $100+ oil days, only to find the contracts dried up and work vanished. additionally another vessel is to be purchased - with a capex of $15m on the 2 rov & the vessel, either these sales are real fire sales, or its just another dinghy they are buying.

the cocono survey work i found interesting - which fields ?
their karoon JV is in the news currently, and will prove to be a significant field once work begins. being onside with cocono when the JV contracts begin will prove lucrative.

an attrition rate of 2% of staff is important in this industry - experienced, qualified, respected staff, especially in the technical arenas are gold, and to be able to retain them to that degree is superb. hopefully that continues.

i did like the way lange detailed the pluto work - the LNG project that IS HAPPENING. it was mentioned $20m will come from the spool tie work, and the same again from other jobs. $40m overall aint to bad huh ? 
and having neptune staff based at woodsides HQ - interesting.

VERY BULLISH on the STS acquisition - not too surprising considering the workload the rov's are likely to get. i think lange did well to emphasise that this was an acquisition that will go ahead, especially after the recently abandoned US deal.

a good explanation of the geomatics/survey business, and how fugro dominate that field. to gain 'tens of millions' of revenues in such a high margin business is very pleasing.

for the risk adverse, a neat explanation of the diverse customer base neptune now work with - nobody provides more than 10% of earnings, compared to our previous reliance on apache for work.

i personally was extremely pleased the session extended into the Q&A session - it is often these sessions bring out more info than the presentation itself. i would like to know what the question was which lange answered referring to 'lump sum projects'.

ALL IN ALL, LOVED IT.


----------



## maungatapu

Neptune Marine Services (NMS)

Neptune provides integrated engineering solutions to the oil and gas industry. It also provides underwater survey and welding work, diving services, ship surveys and repairs and maintenance. There’s growing demand for the company’s services, so expect Neptune to be a beneficiary of the Gorgon gas project in Western Australia.

This is a buy recommendation on the bull.com.au by Richard Batt of Shadforth Financial Gr. 

About time it got on someones radar.


----------



## dogwithfleas1983

Neppy also had a BUY recommendation in Saturday's West Australian....with a price target of 94c.

SOlid movement in Neppy again today....jumped up another 4%

With 3,000,000 units of buy orders and only 872,000 units of sellers this stock is moving along very nicely indeed.


----------



## bluekat

Great month for neptune. Share's traded is increasing. Looks like a great ride for anyone from here. But to the true believers, it's what we have been waiting for.
Further good news, new contracts will send it higher.


----------



## bluekat

Grogan approved 50 billion, project to be fast tracked.
Subsea sector, everyone's a winner baby that's for sure.
So let the good times roll.


----------



## Plasmapark

Here's hoping Neppy  gets some of the action.
Nice to see it touch 90c, maybe the 07 high of $1.37 isn't so far away afterall.


----------



## Corsair

One would think Neptune will benefit from Gorgon either sooner or later.

Mind you, it didn't help the CLO sp today after what was a very nice announcement indeed.

It's important to recognise though that Gorgon is merely one potential source of revenue for Neptune and not something essential for them to expand and be increasingly profitable.


----------



## son of baglimit

Corsair said:


> One would think Neptune will benefit from Gorgon either sooner or later.
> 
> Mind you, it didn't help the CLO sp today after what was a very nice announcement indeed.
> 
> It's important to recognise though that Gorgon is merely one potential source of revenue for Neptune and not something essential for them to expand and be increasingly profitable.




its important to recognise that clough are part of a joint venture with kellogg root brown, possibly one of the biggest players in subsea engineering. the JV were destined to have a substantial role in gorgon, and as the project began to become a reality over recent months, CLO sp rose accordingly.

neptune are likely to have to rely on sub-contracting for this JV and other major contractors in this initial construction phase. it is the ongoing maintenance issues for the next 40 years i am most keen to see NMS have involvement. they possess all the services necessary and will grow in time as gorgon and other projects come online.


----------



## Plasmapark

Talk about a hard row to hoe....
Neppy was like the little engine that could....."I think I can, I know I can". 
Then as soon as the US gets a mild case of the jitters, poor ole Neppy gets bashed from pillar to post....
I'll have to remember that age old saying...."Patience is a virtue, possess it if you can", .....etc....


----------



## arae

A 300% rise in 6 months or so isn't a bad run at all. Certainly looked toppy on the chart the last week or so. A healthy re-trace is not such a bad thing..


----------



## maungatapu

a bit more publicity in "the bull.com.au by Wise Owl analyst Joshua Terlich .He has a buy/accumulate on the stock.
NMS is beginning to form a base around the 77/78 mark. Can't be too long before its on the move up again


----------



## maungatapu

Neptune gets a speeding ticket in reverse gear. Looks like a lot of punters getting into panic mode. Great buying opportunity yesterday especially the options. Up 10% at the moment.


----------



## Plasmapark

It would seem the "Trading Police" have been issued with stun guns and, the power has gone to their heads.
Either that or, one of them shot himself in the groin while drawing on Neppy for a perceived violation...


----------



## son of baglimit

the latest acquisition is finally complete............


http://telegraph.uk-wire.com/cgi-bin/articles/200911201206408521C.html?epic=QYM


----------



## Fleeta

Nice typo in the AGM presentation - Q1 revenue up 6%, not 60%. Some poor secretary or low level accountant will get there a$$ kicked over that one!

Slightly disappointing forecasts. I still buy the long term dream though. Any other thoughts on where NMS is going. I have a feeling it will be flat for a little while now.


----------



## son of baglimit

Fleeta said:


> Nice typo in the AGM presentation - Q1 revenue up 6%, not 60%. Some poor secretary or low level accountant will get there a$$ kicked over that one!
> 
> Slightly disappointing forecasts. I still buy the long term dream though. Any other thoughts on where NMS is going. I have a feeling it will be flat for a little while now.




good to see you still keeping the faith fleets.
there will be no kicking of a$$ at neppy - against OH&S rules im sure.

ummm - what forecasts ? - i didnt see any. if you are referring to the comment 'significantly lower than last year', well then yeah, that is disappointing, but from all reports its been on the go for ages across all service companies. 

there is an email from lange on 'that other forum' that is worth a read. 

while still wearing my rose coloured glasses, i am hearing one or two things i wish to query them about - keep an eye out for the reply i get.

looks like retirement put back 12 months, but oh well, that how it goes.


----------



## Fleeta

SOB - yes, I am hanging in there, looking to maybe buy the dips but hey, i'm still scared from buying dips in other companies that turns into cliffs!

Yeah, I was just referring to the comment 'our first half resutl is predicted to be well below that of the corresponding period last year'. I'm also a little worried about Neppy's overseas competitors who are getting desperate.

Remember they have a baloon payment to the NAB in September 2011 for circa $17m! I'm assuming they won't be able to finance that out of free cash flow for the next 2 years, so will probably need to refinance - at a rate i'm guessing that will be much higher than the 5.99% they currently have locked in.

So if EPS in 09 was 6.8c what will 10 be? 4c? 5c? Why didn't they give more guidance at the AGM?


----------



## son of baglimit

why no guidance - all i can glean (so far) is that with this half being very little, but so much on the horizon from the delayed projects restarting & things like gorgon soon beginning contracts for subsea that NMS are chasing, EPS could be poor or superb - theres too much unknown right now.

it appears the north sea job is still going - a great sign - as that WILL lead to future work - lucrative work for their nepsys product.

we wait.


----------



## Hamburg

Any ideas why the share price got such a hammering recently? - its down over 20% - seems a rather over reaction to the last results. It can't be the industry - MRM is holding firm. So what else?


----------



## oldblue

Hamburg said:


> Any ideas why the share price got such a hammering recently? - its down over 20% - seems a rather over reaction to the last results. It can't be the industry - MRM is holding firm. So what else?




Skilled Group's profit downgrade mentioned that activity in providing manning for marine work was below expectations. This sentiment may have flowed on to NMS?


----------



## SuperGlue

Like Dubai World, one cannot keep on buying or building, when there is no market for the product or the market conditions are not right.

Unless one have very deep pocket.

Thats what the world thought of Dubai World, have very deep pocket, but there is a big hole in the pocket & the cupboard was bare.


----------



## maungatapu

Hamburg said:


> Any ideas why the share price got such a hammering recently? - its down over 20% - seems a rather over reaction to the last results. It can't be the industry - MRM is holding firm. So what else?




MRM is an Australian company operating out of Australia so is not affected by the high $Au as much as NMS is. The price of oil is in a down trending channel, may have a little to do with it.
Earnings per share EPS currently is 6.9c  2010 forecast is 6.2c. This is what happens when you keep on aquiring companies by issuing stock and raising capital. The other side of that is you retain the interest of the previous owners.
NMS has a lot of potential but it is a case of having to wait longer to realise that potential


----------



## Plasmapark

Struth....55c and dropping.
Seems we'll all be waiting for quite some time to reap benefits....lets just hope the wheels don't fall off, instead of coming loose.
Hmmmmmmm, I wonder how all the insto's and partakers of the last capital raising are all feeling.


----------



## craigj

good announcment with a $20 million contract in Qatar 

share price bounced back to 60c this morning could be the catalyst for the chart to turn around


----------



## maungatapu

Plasmapark said:


> Struth....55c and dropping.
> Seems we'll all be waiting for quite some time to reap benefits....lets just hope the wheels don't fall off, instead of coming loose.
> Hmmmmmmm, I wonder how all the insto's and partakers of the last capital raising are all feeling.




Don't worry Plasmapark those wheels are going to stay on. I guess you'll be converting your options before the end of the year. NMS has picked up work on the Gorgon project as expected. Also picked as one of the top ten stocks in The Bull for 2010.
I expect NMS will pull in another 3m from option holders. A bit more dilution.


----------



## son of baglimit

im expecting your prediction will be deleted from ASF shortly surf, so before it is, i am curious where you draw such a conclusion (or wish) considering what is known.

you wish to discuss ?


----------



## prawn_86

I keep an eye on NMS and it seems they are doing all the right things with regards to winning contracts etc. Does anyone know what their EPS will/should be this year? Will it be enough for no more cap raisings in the future?


----------



## son of baglimit

prawn - as per AGM, lange suggested earnings to be significantly lower 
H1 2010 - and announcements since suggest they are well on the way to at least match H2. 

also if you were to visit the dark side at 'the other forum' i posted a chat i had with lange on several matters. he suggested gorgon work suiting neptunes broad range of services would really begin to come forward in 2011.

so todays news should be seen as a bonus, and acknowledged they are in view of the contract providers.


----------



## bluekat

The only thing that worries me with NMS is the dilution of shareholders equity. The management will need to get it right from here.The acquisitions will need to provide a very positive cashfow for shareholders.
On acquisitions I think NMS backed away from the Core deal, as STS provided a better platform for growth.


----------



## surf73

My opinion on this one is that the work hasn't gone away or gone to other suppliers.........it's simply been delayed. Neptune will should still get great contracts - they just won't happen this quarter. I'm shocked about the share price dive over the last few weeks and can't see any real long-term reason for this. I think people bailed out for the short-term, (due to the delay in profits) and are just waiting for the second half of the year. I think the shares will naturally edge back up to the 90c range and the second half predictions / earnings will then add to that rapidly, (and put NMS on the mainstream radar to start a significant run). Also, Wheatstone and Gorgon are on the continental 'slope' and there's alot more product just a bit deeper down that slope - The MUA are trying their hardest to push foreign investment out of Australia and replicate what they did to the UK (Liverpool docks and car industry) - but if oil gets up to the $120 range then local people like Woodside might start going for it......putting Neptune in a great position. (All my opinion only).


----------



## maungatapu

prawn_86 said:


> I keep an eye on NMS and it seems they are doing all the right things with regards to winning contracts etc. Does anyone know what their EPS will/should be this year? Will it be enough for no more cap raisings in the future?




According to Thomson First Call Global Estimates EPS for the current year is 6.9c.  6.2c for 2010  7.8c for 2011.


----------



## Fleeta

I'd be surprised if it came in above 6. Just from the tone of the AGM...I also think that if those forecasts are right - NMS is a screaming buy from a value perspective, let alone the growth perspective we all know about!


----------



## Sidewinder

For the offshore service sector a 10% rise in activities is expected for 2010 This worldwide !!
It looks like that Neptune


----------



## son of baglimit

you would have to assume that rise is attributed to Aust, Brazil & West Africa, maybe Asia. the traditional leaders middle east, north sea, gulf of mexico are starting to see large declines and GFC aftermath reinforces that.


----------



## Plasmapark

Oh dear.....another round of falls....13.6% so far.
Seems Neppy are suffering a "sharper than anticipated decline" across the US and Asia.
Makes one wonder who's not doing their homework.
Did someone say something about wheels falling off????


----------



## richjosh

What happened to NMS.AX (Neptune Marine Services Limited) over the last few days?? Heard good reports last week where they announced that they had secured a contract on the Gorgon LNG project. They also took up some other LNG contract in Qatar and Australia. They also announced that activity in offshore markets was increasing and secure $50 million of new work. I thought this was a good one to put money on which I did earlier in the week. What cause the violent price drop over the last few days (approximately 16% drop!)? Surely issues in US wouldn't have caused this drop!


----------



## Fleeta

EPS estimates blown out of the water by todays announcements unfortunately. The AGM indicated lower, some 'analysts' said 6c EPS, what will they say now? 1c? negative?

US dollar revenues and AUD costs probably hurts them the most...


----------



## Plasmapark

Sure yesterday was bad but, keep your eyes on the dwindling prize today.
Going to take more than a few good contracts to lift Neppy out of the mud.


----------



## skc

Plasmapark said:


> Sure yesterday was bad but, keep your eyes on the dwindling prize today.
> Going to take more than a few good contracts to lift Neppy out of the mud.




Any holders out there need to quickly do some analysis on their balance sheet and debt terms to make sure they won't breach (or come close to) anything.

As a not very good example - Nomad (NOD) issued a profit downgrade last week and the share price dropped over 50% because it said something like "the revised forecast will *not *breach banking convenants but we are talking to our bankers anyway".

Need to do some stress test...


----------



## Fleeta

All depends on bank relationship really - covenants can be modified easily - the banks will enjoy the extra margin on the debt too!!

I haven't done those numbers on Neppy but as they said, they are expecting a strong turnaround and I would hope with a company in their stage the covenants are not too restrictive...i'll look into it though, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## adds4

this stock will drop to the 30's. The second half will be better than the first, but the question will be by how much. Unfortunately for NMS, they did an overseas expansion when the market was red hot for oil and gas services, and most probably paid to much for the aquisitions, and the $A has risen in the mean time, meaning earning will be lower than first thought. It has legacy issues as well with some acquisition earnout still to be paid, although these will be a lot less now. Positives for the compay is it execuited a well planned capital raising, at the right time, that will keep the banks at bay now. It has a good mix of businesses and geographical spread.

Longer term this could end up to be a good stock, but the next 6 months are vital to the company, and any more slip ups and things could get nasty.


----------



## Plasmapark

After the drops in the DOW and European markets last night, Neppy may have trouble staying out of the 20's, let alone the 30's.
Shades of last year coming back to haunt.....


----------



## Plasmapark

Crickey....I dropped a pin but couldn't hear it hit the floor for all the slurping sounds in here.
Figured it was all the wound licking that's going on....


----------



## JTLP

Hi Plasma and Neppy Co.

I've just been running the ruler over NMS and it seems like a bit of an interesting case. They are claiming on a Macro scale things are improving for the remainder of 2010; Shell has improved their outlook for the Asia-Pacific region and Christian Lange (director) purchased 100,000 shares around 45 cents.

But what's happened to NMS? Where is the growth coming from? Any new contracts? What is the EPS?

This one was touted pretty highly and holders seemed pretty sure it would be somewhat of a t/o target or junior WOR scale...did the wheels really fall off Plasma?


----------



## Plasmapark

Mate.....the wheels may not have fallen off entirely however, it has two flat tyres on the drive wheels and, it certainly ain't no late model BMW with run flat tyres.
More like a '79 blue motor Commodore, running the way you'd expect an old banger like that to run....blowing lots of smoke, struggling on every little hill, then running hard on the downslope, as long as it has a tail wind....


----------



## Plasmapark

Crickey.....not only two flat tyres, now it seems the final two are suffering slow leaks plus, the wind has died so no help on the downslopes either.
Might be time to park it and hitch a lift....


----------



## son of baglimit

plasma - yep damn quiet - maybe too damn quiet.

but a few things - the SP seems to be holding up well....considering.

they have the 3 year qatar contract, using several services including the big boat trident. that contract was for merely inspection services, tho a recent article quoted FULL IRM being provided, which if it is proved, generates many times more in earnings over that 3 years.

the mysterious (or not so if you believe the stories) that the north sea contract will be ongoing again this northern summer means plenty more work for the large team assembled there.

and the recent awarding of agreements for pelamis in scotland to supply wave energy systems worth hundreds of millions, with neptune deeptech a major contributor.

the one negative recently put my way was that the ROV SUPPORTER, previously serving off thailand, is finished and returning to singapore, but with no other job to go to - not a good spot to be in.


----------



## Tristo

Hi Baggy, Plasma.

There isn't a good feeling about the stock at the moment that's for sure.  As Baggy noted, surely the stockprice will not hold up under the far too quiet operating mode we are in.

Sorry to ask, but when are further results due?


----------



## son of baglimit

not til the FY - mid august - but i expect a heads up around late july.

surely we'd hear something - anything - beforehand tho - surely lol.


----------



## Plasmapark

Crckey SOB, thought you'd gone into hibernation....lol
The ole SP could do with a kick in the proverbials for sure.....not the type of kick that brings you to your knees, more the type that gets you running, not the scared run away either, more the run to get your gun....and a BIG gun at that.
Here's hoping some good news hits the streets in the not too distant future.


----------



## Plasmapark

Crickey SOB, thought you'd gone into hibernation....lol
The ole SP could do with a kick in the proverbials for sure.....not the type of kick that brings you to your knees, more the type that gets you running, not the scared run away either, more the run to get your gun....and a BIG gun at that.
Here's hoping some good news hits the streets in the not too distant future.


----------



## son of baglimit

nah plasma - asf policy had forced me to restrict my contributions.

1. the company is notoriously quiet, so its hard to discuss anything released officially.
2. the industry itself has been extremely quiet too, hence minimal info available.
3. asf policy on copy & paste of articles. its impossible to provide meaningful info from industry related articles when forced to only provide excerpts - the whole context of the article easily gets lost. until the last few months NMS traded fairly low levels, and so my aim was to educate the masses on this little known industry, often confused with the mining industry. policy stopped that. so i moved on.


----------



## Tristo

Hello again,

You are sorely missed over at HC baggy but I can't emphasise enough how disappointing those threads were becoming thanks to certain contributors and contributions...

Are you able to post links to industry news mate rather than pasting in text slabs?

I miss the old rip-roaring NMS and the quietness makes me itchy to sell.  There, I've said it.  I'm in a positive position having bought avg ~34c durng the lows and tempted to flog them and wait for the news, be it good or bad.

That said, I don't have any other shares I'm watching closely at the moment so wouldn't have anywhere to put it!


----------



## ryan_wheatland

PERTH, Australia -- Neptune Marine Services has acquired Submersible Technology Services (Holdings) Ltd. (STS) for $27 million. Aberdeen-based STS provides ROV and survey support services to the offshore oil and gas industry. 

“STS will immediately accelerate Neptune’s scale and geographic spread in the ROV market, enabling us to provide operators in the international oil and gas industry with a full range of support services across the areas of exploration drilling, pipeline and cable survey and inspection, subsea construction, and platform inspection and maintenance,” says Christian Lange, MD and CEO of Neptune.


----------



## Plasmapark

Hey Ryan.....news a bit slow getting to your neck of the woods??
That was released November 23rd last year.


----------



## Plasmapark

son of baglimit said:


> nah plasma - asf policy had forced me to restrict my contributions.
> 
> 1. the company is notoriously quiet, so its hard to discuss anything released officially.
> 2. the industry itself has been extremely quiet too, hence minimal info available.
> 3. asf policy on copy & paste of articles. its impossible to provide meaningful info from industry related articles when forced to only provide excerpts - the whole context of the article easily gets lost. until the last few months NMS traded fairly low levels, and so my aim was to educate the masses on this little known industry, often confused with the mining industry. policy stopped that. so i moved on.




Thats a pity mate, your input was appreciated.
The addage "No news is good news", can kiss my rear end.


----------



## ryan_wheatland

does anyone have any predictions for the full year result??? keeping in mind that the sts aquisition should add a fair bit of weight to second half earnings.

And does anyone know of any other good lng services stocks besides mermaid????


----------



## Plasmapark

ryan_wheatland said:


> does anyone have any predictions for the full year result??? keeping in mind that the sts aquisition should add a fair bit of weight to second half earnings.
> 
> And does anyone know of any other good lng services stocks besides mermaid????




Sorry mate, my crystal ball's gone all cloudy.....could be the EyjafjallajÃ¶kull  eruption (don't ask me to pronounce it) but, then again, the batteries may be flat.....not unlike Neppys batteries, which could do with some electro therapy of their own....


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.seek.com.au/jobsearch/index.ascx?DateRange=31&Keywords=neptune marine&searchfrom=quick

theres always jobs advertised, but these 3 are certainly a bit different for neptune. apply a bit of thought, consider the locations where neptune are known to have ongoing work, and its apparent there are growing demands for neptunes services in those regions.

neptune have been on a long employment campaign for months, despite the negativity of the H1 results. increased trading the last few days might lead some of us dreamers to believe the tide has truly turned. we wait & see.


----------



## son of baglimit

http://energy.pressandjournal.co.uk/Article.aspx/1670667?UserKey=


Neptune set to secure Pelamis work 
Published: 05/04/2010

NEPTUNE Deeptech of Stonehaven is almost certainly in line for a slice of the work generated by ScottishPower Renewables’ Pelamis P2 order as this company (formerly Ross Deeptech) has a long-running relationship with Pelamis


----------



## JTLP

son of baglimit said:


> http://energy.pressandjournal.co.uk/Article.aspx/1670667?UserKey=
> 
> 
> Neptune set to secure Pelamis work
> Published: 05/04/2010
> 
> NEPTUNE Deeptech of Stonehaven is almost certainly in line for a slice of the work generated by ScottishPower Renewables’ Pelamis P2 order as this company (formerly Ross Deeptech) has a long-running relationship with Pelamis




You would hope so for holders. No news, no updates, nothing from the company and it's killing holders (note: DNH).  

I always liked NMS and thought it was a fantastic business. Did they take on too much too early? Is their growth sustainable? Or was it just bad timing in the market for some of their purchases and works?

I think holders need to give Lange a call and ask what's up...


----------



## Plasmapark

I see Neppy have gained some more Gorgon work courtesy of Boskalis.....just a shame the SP takes a dive following the news, even if it is just 0.5c, it's still the wrong direction.
I'm getting tired of sitting in this old dunger, waiting for roadside assistance to front up and recharge the battery....


----------



## two up

I Have had this stock for some time and am wondering, once again, whether to sell now at a loss. Then I ask myself would I pay 0.35cents and I have to say I think the stock is a steal at that price. So I think I'll just sit on them a little while longer.


----------



## ryan_wheatland

couldnt agree more, at this very moment in time the stock has lost close to 8% for the day, whhhyyyyy????? the P/E is at an incredible 5 times!!!! and this is off the back of good news! does anyone know anything that would be causing this


----------



## Tristo

Hello gents.

I hope for Baggy's input to this discussion as I find him to be one of the most reliable sources of information on this stock.  SOB - from your research, what is the position of the company based on the broader industry?  Do you believe people are in the know regarding the stock and are dumping due to another potential bad result this half?

Ryan, wake up champ.  What earnings are you using to calculate the P/E?  There is a darth of communication from the company, and unfortunately everyone including myself is taking this as no news is bad news.  The recent announcement led to whispers - is that all they've got?

Personally, I little no idea where the company is sitting, despite being an investor.  I've been out of the close monitoring for too long to have much of an idea.  I hold though, and will accumulate should the stock present reasons to buy.


----------



## maungatapu

Quarterly cash flow report should be out pretty soon. That should throw some light on the earnings position. Lange bought 100,000 shares @ 45.6c at the end of January. If anyone knows where NMS is going it would be him. CEO's don't buy more shares in a company unless they are certain they know where its heading.


----------



## prawn_86

maungatapu said:


> CEO's don't buy more shares in a company unless they are certain they know where its heading.




Why did Tamaya's (TMR) management buy pretty much all the way up then down? Before the co went bust....

Management get it wrong too. One could argue that they are too involved and may not step back and look at the bigger picture


----------



## maungatapu

prawn_86 said:


> Why did Tamaya's (TMR) management buy pretty much all the way up then down? Before the co went bust....
> 
> Management get it wrong too. One could argue that they are too involved and may not step back and look at the bigger picture




I agree management do get it wrong sometimes but more often than not they get it right. TMR is a different kettle of fish to NMS. TMR was an copper/gold exploration company with no earnings history. There are a lot of exploration companies that have gone broke.


----------



## Plasmapark

I see Neppy has gained some new "deep sea" work off the coast of Lybia.
The Gulf of Mexico oil disaster has to have an effect on the perception of deep sea projects, keeping some canny investors away from stocks such as NMS.
I've often thought of cutting my losses and putting the money elsewhere and, until the industry comes up with a surefire way of preventing these unmitigated deep sea disasters, expect to see a lot of volatility in offshore stocks...


----------



## son of baglimit

maungatapu said:


> Quarterly cash flow report should be out pretty soon. That should throw some light on the earnings position.




NMS reported last year that they'd no longer provide quarterly cashflows - dont expect anything till some form of forecast arrives in june (see last 2 years) and the annuals mid august.



Plasmapark said:


> The Gulf of Mexico oil disaster has to have an effect on the perception of deep sea projects, keeping some canny investors away from stocks such as NMS.
> I've often thought of cutting my losses and putting the money elsewhere and, until the industry comes up with a surefire way of preventing these unmitigated deep sea disasters, expect to see a lot of volatility in offshore stocks...




NMS arent involved in drilling, but more like surveys, maintenance & repairs, installations of pipelines etc - all with options to cut off oil or gas flow. while an error could occur with NMS present, any leak would be containable at another point, elsewhere in the distribution.
the present issues in GOM could provide NMS with opportunities should maintenance issues, neglected over the last 2 years, become priority again.


----------



## maungatapu

prawn_86 said:


> Why did Tamaya's (TMR) management buy pretty much all the way up then down? Before the co went bust....
> 
> Management get it wrong too. One could argue that they are too involved and may not step back and look at the bigger picture




http://www.watoday.com.au/business/cfd/following-the-insiders-20100420-sq0s.html
This article gives several instances of CEOs and directors either buying or selling shares and what happened afterwards.
Did you ever happen to have any TMR shares?


----------



## ryan_wheatland

son of baglimit said:


> the present issues in GOM could provide NMS with opportunities should maintenance issues, neglected over the last 2 years, become priority again.




Exactly what i was thinking baggy, its bad for the actual oil companies, but could present opportunities for Neppy as its primary business is IRM.


----------



## Plasmapark

NMS arent involved in drilling, but more like surveys, maintenance & repairs, installations of pipelines etc - all with options to cut off oil or gas flow. while an error could occur with NMS present, any leak would be containable at another point, elsewhere in the distribution.
the present issues in GOM could provide NMS with opportunities should maintenance issues, neglected over the last 2 years, become priority again.[/QUOTE]

 Hey Bags,
I reckon you've used the wrong vernacular.....you should have said, "WHEN maintenance issues become priority again".
And, you can quote me on this, (not like anyone will of course) drilling aside, the maintenance business NMS is involved in is going to become a HUGE deal in the not so distant future.
Problem is, that same future seems to be getting further away....


----------



## TheBull

Hi All,

Has anyone bought these shares in the last couple of weeks? I am looking at a speculative punt here - hoping for good NPAT growth for 2H 2010 and a share price bounce back to .6 and above.

Can anyone confirm a newbs FA of a EV multiple of about 6 for NMS?

Thanks


----------



## ryan_wheatland

Have been accumulating over the last few weeks, everytime the share price takes a big hit, however im aiming for long term, or at least 2011 and beyond...


----------



## Plasmapark

Well, well, well....Usually three holes in the ground but, with NMS hitting 26.5 and looking like dropping further, it's turning into one very large hole.
Plus.....the leaking hole in GOM is going to further hurt ANY and ALL offshore stocks.
Soon as this returns to something I consider a reasonable loss, I'm outta here and into something more profitable.....the sooner the better.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Obvious support levels broken (previous swing lows) and distinct lack of confidence reflected in the chart. Learned the hard way myself on other stocks with the same outcome.


----------



## surf73

I've heard nothing about this..........but there's a lot of good people and assets at NMS. Does anybody have any thoughts on the possibility of a takeover bid at these prices???......


----------



## Plasmapark

Must say I have the odd chuckle when I read about folks "accumulating" NMS.
I've been holding this stock since '07 and, seen the SP rise and fall, before,  during and, following the never ending GFC.
I keep seeing these comments about accumulation and, how it's going to be a long term investment......after all, NMS apparently has some good folks at the helm and, the fundamentals all look hunky dory.
Funny, we never seem to hear from a lot of these stock holders again.....wonder where they all went
I've said it before and, I'll say it again.....doesn't matter who's at the helm and what fundamentals are at play.....even if the cards dealt to the company are played with finesse, the wheels can still fall off and, with the SP now sitting at 24.5, with, it would seem, no end in sight, stock holders are going to have to wait a lot longer than 2011 to see their investment get any decent return.
I wouldn't dream of bailing out at these lows, turning a paper loss into a real one however, as soon as the SP returns to a level I consider a "reasonable" loss, you won't see me for the rooster tail I'll leave as I depart.


----------



## oldblue

Commiserations to NMS shareholders. It's one of my "close shaves" in that I came close to buying a few times at prices well north of today's but didn't, luckily.

There's a lot of mining/o&g related stocks being treated the same way at the moment so the downtrend may not be NMS specific. Just not a Buy at present though, IMO.


----------



## Dono

I check this forum alot and seems like everyone is writing NMS off. Lange mentioned it was a tough half of the year across all companies in the sector, that is just the market

I too have been holding a couple of years but have also made some nice trades with NMS... so I guess it is a bit of a favorite of mine and I am a bit biased.

But the fundamentals of the company is one thing and the macro environment is another.

Just this month the aussie has lost around 10cents against the US dollar (92c - 80c), which is massive in this industry and could be all it needs to be more compeditive when tendering for work.

The strategy in this company changes from year to year, I think there was always going to be some consolidation in the share price after the year on year growth the company had been experiencing a couple of years ago.

I will continue to look for opportunities to buy in and sell out at my 20%

good luck to everyone else that holds


----------



## lucifuge

In the absence of forthcoming positive news, a Fibonacci retracement based on lows of Oct 2006 (17c) and highs of Sept 2009 (89c) shows to me that the price may hit that bottom of 17c in the near future. At around 24c, it has started to breach another local (non-Fibonacci) support of around 26c. Also supporting this is the relative strength index (RSI) has been basically below 30% since April, it would need to jump above 30% as a signal to halt the drop.


----------



## bluekat

If it reached 17 cents, a takeover could be on the agenda.They have triple the assets they had in 2007  with an increase of 20% issued shares.
NMS Buying STS was a good idea, TIMING WRONG.( beware of the merchant banker )
I still think they have a bright future, but in business nothing turns on a dime.
As of today there is nothing insight that will turn things around for NMS or the market.
Followers of NMS know, that if the market is down, NMS is really down.
I sold out in Jan, looking to get back in.


----------



## Plasmapark

The longer the GOM disaster drags on, the worse it's gonna be for all and every off shore stock. (IMHO)
Maybe you'll get your 17c wish.....although I hope you don't.
I wonder how all those Insto's are feeling that rushed the 95c capital raising....might be a few bleeding wrists...


----------



## Slipperz

bluekat said:


> If it reached 17 cents, a takeover could be on the agenda.They have triple the assets they had in 2007  with an increase of 20% issued shares.
> NMS Buying STS was a good idea, TIMING WRONG.( beware of the merchant banker )
> I still think they have a bright future, but in business nothing turns on a dime.
> As of today there is nothing insight that will turn things around for NMS or the market.
> Followers of NMS know, that if the market is down, NMS is really down.
> I sold out in Jan, looking to get back in.




Looks like it's heading in that direction.

Tracking this stock is like watching one of their submersibles on the way to the ocean floor.

Must be going to hit the bottom soon?


----------



## Plasmapark

Yup.....20.5 and still no end in sight.
Really getting quite depressing so, I'm glad my business has picked up and I don't pay it much attention....
On another note.....Hey Bluekat, we were both a bit lucky to miss out on that destruction at Lennox.....I'm just up the road in Mur'bah.


----------



## bluekat

Actually Plasma very lucky, live in Tintenbar now, hinterland just back from Lennox, was about to take my son to his school bus in Lennox, but the hail storm was too heavy to contemplate driving. Lucky we would have driven straight into its path.

Nms sad , very sad, maybe 17 cents. Will wait and see.


----------



## Plasmapark

Damn.....you were lucky.
Looks like you may also be lucky with NMS come monday.
I seriously doubt you'll have to hold your breath for it to hit 17......not after the savaging the DOW took yesterday.
What a croc........
Looks like the GFC has a long way to run.....a bit like the GOM disaster.
Making me doubt supporting any off shore venture.....thinking I may just take my medicine and try and turn things around elsewhere.....


----------



## two up

Well, I bit the bullet.... and tripled my purchase. Can't get away from this stock being good at this price $0.18. Once Rudd's head space is sorted and the BP disaster behind us - who knows. 
In for a penny - in for a pound - Oh no, did I say that.


----------



## maungatapu

SP 17.5c
NTA /share 12c   NAV/share 51c  At 17.5 c thats got to be good value. Maybe a better bet is buying the options @ 6.5c

ROA is a low 0.7% That means they have a lot of equipment/machinery not actively being utilised. The good ship Neptune is just idling.

On Hartley's May report issued on NMS web site they have a price target of between 40-46c depending on the type of valuation.


----------



## Slipperz

Loaded up today ...run baby run! Only 1.3 million sellers left and we're looking good for a bounce off the bottom!


----------



## TheBull

Woo hooo!!!!

Neptune Marine Services Ltd (ASX: NMS) today announced that it expects
to report normalised earnings before interest and taxes (EBIT) for the year ending June 30, 2010 of
between AUD$5.5 million AUD$6.5 million. The performance from February to June 2010 is
expected to generate normalised EBIT of between AUD$6.5 million ‐ AUD$7.5 million.
The result represents a significant improvement in performance in the second half of FY2010
compared to the first half given the normalised EBIT for H1 FY2010 was $0.8 million (reported EBIT for
H1 FY2010 was AUD$0.3 million).
This confirms Neptunes recovery in profitability during the second half of FY2010 and the expected
return to growth from FY2011 onwards as announced by the company on 21 January 2010. 

Feeling very vindicated after loading up at 18c yesterday up 25%!!


----------



## maungatapu

maungatapu said:


> SP 17.5c
> NTA /share 12c   NAV/share 51c  At 17.5 c thats got to be good value. Maybe a better bet is buying the options @ 6.5c
> 
> ROA is a low 0.7% That means they have a lot of equipment/machinery not actively being utilised. The good ship Neptune is just idling.
> 
> On Hartley's May report issued on NMS web site they have a price target of between 40-46c depending on the type of valuation.




Some good news at last. NMS is getting up a bit of steam.
For me the distinct possibility of a lot more IRM in the GOM. and the improved vessel utilisation in the ME.
Two of NMS's vice presidents are ex. Schlumberger employees as was Lange.


----------



## two up

Just bring me up to speed. Is GOM Gross Operating Margin?? And what is IRM??
Is there any others that I should know? (newbie is me) Cheers


----------



## maungatapu

two up said:


> Just bring me up to speed. Is GOM Gross Operating Margin?? And what is IRM??
> Is there any others that I should know? (newbie is me) Cheers




GOM    Gulf of Mexico
IRM      inspection repair and maintenance 
ME       Middle East

Hi Slipperz.  Where do you get this 1.3m sellers left. At 20c 26 sellers for 2.7m shares.  Between 20c/27c 229 sellers for 14m shares.


----------



## Slipperz

maungatapu said:


> GOM    Gulf of Mexico
> IRM      inspection repair and maintenance
> ME       Middle East
> 
> Hi Slipperz.  Where do you get this 1.3m sellers left. At 20c 26 sellers for 2.7m shares.  Between 20c/27c 229 sellers for 14m shares.




That was the depth at that time of day when it was on a bit of a run. A few sellers turned up after that :


Pretty incredible volumes today and after todays guidance I was expecting it to close somewhere in the mid to high twenties but there was no shortage of sellers about.

Last I was a holder I sold at about 82 cents or so. Back on the register again


----------



## bluekat

Just looked up NMS on E-Trade, total 92 million shares traded today???. Is this correct, can someone verify this number from another source.. Verified on the ASE site. takeover or someone moving in that direction


----------



## Wysiwyg

bluekat said:


> Just looked up NMS on E-Trade, total 92 million shares traded today???. Is this correct, can someone verify this number from another source.. Verified on the ASE site. takeover or someone moving in that direction



Yes that is correct and should be exactly as below.

Volume = 92,409,564 shares	
Trades = 2,401	
Value = $19,757,594


----------



## Slipperz

The big question is who was selling and why? 

There hasn't been any major accumulation under 20 cents so presumably most of todays selling was done at a loss.

Tax reasons?

No faith in future projected earnings?

Almost a quarter of the registry changed hands today.

For two bad quarters to go from 89 cents to 17.5 seems extreme in the context of previous earnings growth.

The company is still winning contracts and developing a global presence.

After todays churn it will be interesting to see where we head next week.


----------



## Slipperz

I have been doing some more research on NMS to get up to speed on the company since last I was last a holder on the strength of it's preformance in FY09.

Looking back at the contract announcements it's not hard to see why 1HFY10 was so dismal.

Since December there has been a rash of contracts awarded.

Conoco Philips, Qatar, Libya, Shell in the UK and Gorgon.

Put all these together and we get our improved result for 2HFY10.

The positives I am taking out of these contracts is they are long term.

Qatar will keep one vessel busy for three years. I don't know how many crew these boats have but to keep them idling in port is a sure way to burn cash.

And speaking of crew employment in the company is up 10% according to the ann of Feb24. That is not the sign of a distressed business imho NMS are gearing up for a very busy period of activity.

The other biggie is of course Gorgon. 

So far the initial contract of 5 million has been increased to what extent financially is undisclosed.

It gives NMS the foot in the door really with Chevron to prove they can deliver.
An exerpt from the Chevron website

"The Gorgon project has already resulted in more than $7 billion and 3000 jobs delivered to Australian industry. And, over the next 4 to 5 years, the project is expected to spend about $20 billion on Australian goods and services. Long-term, the economic benefits of Gorgon  - Australia's largest ever single resource project - will cross generations."

An ongoing contract for repairs inspection and maintenance on Gorgon must be of prime importance to NMS and not outside the realms of possibility.

So all in all I think the outlook is fairly positive for NMS.

The company has endured a lean period and is back on track for profitability, has reported " increased tendering activity across all markets", secured long term contracts for stable revenue streams to prevent a repeat of 1HY10 and has some great prospects.

I wouldn't be surprised to see the sp back in the thirties in the not too distant future.


----------



## ryan_wheatland

http://www.oilpubs.com/oso/article.asp?v1=9625

another thought for the future of the north sea...


----------



## son of baglimit

Slipperz said:


> I have been doing some more research on NMS to get up to speed on the company since last I was last a holder on the strength of it's preformance in FY09.
> 
> Qatar will keep one vessel busy for three years. I don't know how many crew these boats have but to keep them idling in port is a sure way to burn cash.




slipperz - just to alert you - trident, the boat in the persian gulf for qatargas, is on a 3 year contract, but only about 4 months of each year - the remaining months it sits idle - NMS advertised it for lease 2 months ago. unaware of any takers, but its latest position is offshore somewhere far away from its port after finishing for qatargas.  so hopefuilly pulling in some cash. 
in yesterdays pres it did mention a goal of FY11 was to have work in qatar 365 days of the year.


----------



## prawn_86

Picked up a few at lunch time today.

I think they have a strong business and have been a bit oversold so i'll see how it goes. I have been watching them for quite a while now so happy with entry in the low 20's.


----------



## lemontree

prawn_86 said:


> Picked up a few at lunch time today.
> 
> I think they have a strong business and have been a bit oversold so i'll see how it goes. I have been watching them for quite a while now so happy with entry in the low 20's.




You certainly would be happy if you picked them up at 20c, now a director has bought another $40k in shares, the sp has jumped 4.5c


----------



## Slipperz

What a great days trading today!.

Opened on it's low and chugged up to an almost intraday high closing price on strong volumes and a tidy 20% rise.

I bet there are a few day traders breathing a sigh of relief today!

Looking forward if the dow ticks up nicely tonight once that smallish resistance at 25 cents is broken the sell depth seems to lighten up considerably.

Might still be some legs left in this run 

Christian Lange is on boardroom radio tomorrow at 9.00am, probably reiterating the profit forecast but he may have more insights to offer.

http://www.brr.com.au/event/66380/neptune-records-strong-2nd-half-performance-christian-lange-managing-director?log=1


----------



## bluekat

Interesting  about boardroom radio, Lange was on three weeks ago. Normally only good news associated with that type of frequency.  interesting!
But having said that, the news must be minimal as the recent purchase by the director could be considered as an insider trade.?


----------



## prawn_86

Volume over the last few days has been well above average. Either someone is positioning for a t/o or people think it has been well oversold.

Personally i think it's the latter, and hope to see it climb towards the 40c mark in the medium term


----------



## maungatapu

Slipperz said:


> The big question is who was selling and why
> There hasn't been any major accumulation under 20 cents so presumably most of todays selling was done at a loss.
> 
> Tax reasons?
> 
> No faith in future projected earnings?
> 
> Almost a quarter of the registry changed hands today.
> 
> For two bad quarters to go from 89 cents to 17.5 seems extreme in the context of previous earnings growth.
> 
> The company is still winning contracts and developing a global presence.
> 
> After todays churn it will be interesting to see where we head next week.



Going by ASX announcement today it was Acorn Capital selling 9m shares. They also sold 4m on 21 April leaving them with approx 20m shares now. Maybe they think there are better companies to invest in.


----------



## son of baglimit

one broker following NMS has suggested that they 'may' have been close to breaching loan covenants, and so had to do what they could to get the SP back where it should be, and ASAP.


----------



## oldblue

son of baglimit said:


> one broker following NMS has suggested that they 'may' have been close to breaching loan covenants, and so had to do what they could to get the SP back where it should be, and ASAP.




That's an interesting thought.

Could you supply some details, not necessarily the name of the broker but rather was it a published or an off the cuff, oral comment?

I'm interested in this, having bought into NMS last week!


----------



## oldblue

The broker concerned has been identified on another source as Patersons who apparently are of the opinion that banking covenants may have been at risk of being breached.

Seems they know more about NMS' banking arrangements than the rest of the market!


----------



## Plasmapark

Acorn Capital....probably the main reason for all the turnover of late.
Maybe someone thats invested with them have put them under the pump.
Also, looks like Neppy is becoming a roost for Schlumberger exectutives.
Not saying that's a bad thing but, looks like the "Old Boy network" is in full swing.


----------



## bluekat

Also, looks like Neppy is becoming a roost for Schlumberger exectutives.
Not saying that's a bad thing but, looks like the "Old Boy network" is in full swing.[/QUOTE]

On paper the appointments look great and much required. They have the necessary regional experience for NMS going forward. Must have been hard for Lange to cover the world. Especially trying to maintain networks.
Plus the appointments at this level will be under pressure to perform.


----------



## soonami77

what are your thoughts on future prices? buyer volume has fallen today to 13mil despite the senior executive appointments


----------



## son of baglimit

soonami77 said:


> what are your thoughts on future prices? buyer volume has fallen today to 13mil despite the senior executive appointments




lol only 13m traded.

look back at history - this last week is the first time ever NMS has come to the notice of day traders, as its been the victim of low volumes
 (under 100k), little news or unsustainable spikes & falls. 

13m is a huge number for this stock. the last 6 days all amongst the top 10 ever.


----------



## Slipperz

soonami77 said:


> what are your thoughts on future prices? buyer volume has fallen today to 13mil despite the senior executive appointments




I wouldn't underestimate the value of human capital in a contract orientated business like NMS.

NMS has attracted quality executives with extensive experience and contacts in what is a fairly specialised industry.

IMHO this speaks volumes for the future prospects in a global sense of NMS. 

This is very good news.

All we need now is some good contract news from the 400 or so million of forward tenders Christian Lange alluded to on BRR!


----------



## soonami77

Slipperz said:


> I wouldn't underestimate the value of human capital in a contract orientated business like NMS.
> 
> NMS has attracted quality executives with extensive experience and contacts in what is a fairly specialised industry.
> 
> IMHO this speaks volumes for the future prospects in a global sense of NMS.
> 
> This is very good news.
> 
> All we need now is some good contract news from the 400 or so million of forward tenders Christian Lange alluded to on BRR!




looks like u hit the nail on the head slipper~

up 16% today -0.295

very nice work! i wish i bought some earlier


----------



## Plasmapark

soonami77 said:


> looks like u hit the nail on the head slipper~
> 
> up 16% today -0.295
> 
> very nice work! i wish i bought some earlier




Hah.....that cracks me up.
I wonder how many times over the years that has been said.
If wishes were horses, beggars would ride.


----------



## bluekat

Any ideas on the volume traded over the last seven days. Previously 3m would have been a good day. ( except for the time that plasma referred to , when 100 k was the norm) Ar the old days.
Back in at .215 last week.
I have the feeling some news ( big news ) is coming.
Any thoughts.


----------



## Slipperz

bluekat said:


> Any ideas on the volume traded over the last seven days. Previously 3m would have been a good day. ( except for the time that plasma referred to , when 100 k was the norm) Ar the old days.
> Back in at .215 last week.
> I have the feeling some news ( big news ) is coming.
> Any thoughts.




Currently thinking how refreshingly effervescent this moet and chandon is

Very pleasant for a Monday evening

:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi


----------



## bluekat

Slip appreciate your sense of humor , made me laugh. 
Good wrap for NMS tonight on 602 business channel.Broker predicting loads of work for them going forward, re oil spill and commitments by operators to have "triple checks on rigs etc".


----------



## son of baglimit

son of baglimit said:


> lol only 13m traded.
> 
> look back at history - this last week is the first time ever NMS has come to the notice of day traders, as its been the victim of low volumes
> (under 100k), little news or unsustainable spikes & falls.
> 
> 13m is a huge number for this stock. the last 6 days all amongst the top 10 ever.






bluekat said:


> Any ideas on the volume traded over the last seven days. Previously 3m would have been a good day. ( except for the time that plasma referred to , when 100 k was the norm) Ar the old days.
> Back in at .215 last week.
> I have the feeling some news ( big news ) is coming.
> Any thoughts.




again, the day traders seem to have a new darling. check the day traders thread of 'that other forum' for plenty of comments regarding their trading habits on NMS. but likewise news traditionally follows periods of very positive rises for NMS, but its also true they have fallen a long way beforehand.


----------



## bulljoe

Hi all, I'm new to this. Baglimit's comment is spot on, i.e.always action after a price rise. Seems to me this is one stock where the old adage "buy the rumour sell the fact" may be applied. What I don't get is the sell off despite the positive announcements  up until the 11th june.


----------



## son of baglimit

bulljoe said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this. Baglimit's comment is spot on, i.e.always action after a price rise. Seems to me this is one stock where the old adage "buy the rumour sell the fact" may be applied. What I don't get is the sell off despite the positive announcements  up until the 11th june.




probably T+3 players, other than the usual hard run up and relax. we sit and wait the next instalment in a long running saga.


----------



## Plasmapark

son of baglimit said:


> probably T+3 players, other than the usual hard run up and relax. we sit and wait the next instalment in a long running saga.




Bags, don't you mean.....Looooooong running saga?
Not unlike Marvin, the depressed robot from Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy....


----------



## Plasmapark

Batten down the hatches boys and girls....poor ole Neppy looks like copping another kick to the groin today.
Don't be surprised to see a flock of tax write offs, fly into the wild blue yonder, which, of course, has nothing whatsoever to do with the hammering the DOW and Euro trash received last night.
The SP has only been hanging on by it's finger nails so, the lemmings will no doubt get things moving early.


----------



## bluekat

plasma, they appear to be holing up quite well considering.

Another point of view on the vice presidents. They all held promising positions in rival companies, they would not have come on board on a whim. 

In a nut shell, the VP's joining NMS is an indicator of NMS"s future. Better a than any brokers review.

And remember four not one.They would have all done their homework before joining.


----------



## Tukker

bluekat said:


> plasma, they appear to be holing up quite well considering.
> 
> Another point of view on the vice presidents. They all held promising positions in rival companies, they would not have come on board on a whim.
> 
> In a nut shell, the VP's joining NMS is an indicator of NMS"s future. Better a than any brokers review.
> 
> And remember four not one.They would have all done their homework before joining.




Why? 

Are they paid a cut of the company's profits?  Have they bought shares in the company? Have they been given any? What if they just had more money thrown at them than their original companies could pay?  What if NMS can't really afford to pay them?  Job security lies in the contract, not with the cash flow of the company. First people to get paid in a sinking company is the executives.

Re: Leaving competitors: People leave companies for a variety of reasons, family, money, convenience, peers, blackmail, to name a few. In this case we are privy to none of them.

I understand your hopefulness and I too believe the company is well poised to make a strong comeback, but again the proof will be in in the quarterly, right now its just speculation.

Having these execs on the board should help the company's performance, but until we know their payments we won't know if its justified.  

Disclosure: Been burned a couple times by greedy execs burning cash.


----------



## son of baglimit

Tukker said:


> Why?
> 
> Are they paid a cut of the company's profits?  Have they bought shares in the company? Have they been given any? What if they just had more money thrown at them than their original companies could pay?  What if NMS can't really afford to pay them?  Job security lies in the contract, not with the cash flow of the company. First people to get paid in a sinking company is the executives.
> 
> Re: Leaving competitors: People leave companies for a variety of reasons, family, money, convenience, peers, blackmail, to name a few. In this case we are privy to none of them.
> 
> I understand your hopefulness and I too believe the company is well poised to make a strong comeback, but again the proof will be in in the quarterly, right now its just speculation.
> 
> Having these execs on the board should help the company's performance, but until we know their payments we won't know if its justified.
> 
> Disclosure: Been burned a couple times by greedy execs burning cash.




the likelihood is these new recruits were offloaded by their former employers due to the enormous lack of work at services companies for the last year. plenty of expertise, whether at the management or technical level, sit on the beach worldwide, surplus to the needs of the service companies at present. 

the positive in this situation is NMS have all along promoted the idea that they would take advantage of these circumstances and buy assets (work dried up so much that they decided against that) and gather up expertise for the expected upturn in the years to come.

if history is any guide, NMS will provide generous employee options for these latest recruits. likewise its doubtful these recruits will buy any NMS with their own cash.


----------



## prawn_86

Lots of buying late in the session today, for no apparent reason. Closed up 15% on highest volume for a month


----------



## son of baglimit

im actively chasing a connection between NMS chasing a large contract in qatar, and jobs advertised this week for a contract in qatar to begin next week. cant establish a connection to NMS yet, but are still trying.


----------



## pixel

prawn_86 said:


> Lots of buying late in the session today, *for no apparent reason.* Closed up 15% on highest volume for a month




There appears to be one technical reason that quite a few T/A traders will have picked up: Zoom into the last couple of days and you'll see that yesterday's candle not only broke above the 50% mark of the recent range, but also did so on significantly increased volume.
Those of us, who follow trends, may also have noticed that yesterday's candle closed outside the 3-day volatility envelope, which suggests a trendchange.
Sufficient reason for me to start buying yesterday and to double up today while the trendchange was being confirmed.

My next resistance is 33c; if that gets broken, I'm aiming for 42.5 and 49c.


----------



## Plasmapark

prawn_86 said:


> Lots of buying late in the session today, for no apparent reason. Closed up 15% on highest volume for a month




Yup....and as a result, poor ole Neppy gets a speeding violation.
Someone somewhere knows something....


----------



## stefan_invester

i know, seems akward imo,
might just be a retracement also imo
any views from anyone?
been a very slow day today
cheers stefan


----------



## ryan_wheatland

Does anyone have any thoughts or info on the latest news that Neptune has been awarded a BAE Navy contract?

http://www.yourindustrynews.com/neptune+wins+navy+support+for+nepsys_53010.html


----------



## prawn_86

ryan_wheatland said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts or info on the latest news that Neptune has been awarded a BAE Navy contract?
> 
> http://www.yourindustrynews.com/neptune+wins+navy+support+for+nepsys_53010.html




Good news on the longer term front. If they can perform up to standards (no reason why they wont), then more defence/BAE contracts should hopefully flow.

They seem to be putting a hell of a lot of groundwork in place, but just need to get the profit on the board consistently now.


----------



## stefan_invester

NMS is reporting its earning next thursday.
anyone have an idea of what to expect?
cheers  Stefan


----------



## Plasmapark

The longer I hold this stock, (3 years 7 months and counting) the more disappointed I become.
Starting to think it's well named....turned into a a real bottom feeder.....


----------



## ryan_wheatland

Plasma if you wanted quick cash, then you picked the wrong stock. Neppy is positioning itself for the long term lng boom, then its just going to ride the wave.
Has anyone heard anything of a new CFO?


----------



## bluekat

stefan_invester said:


> NMS is reporting its earning next thursday.
> anyone have an idea of what to expect?
> cheers  Stefan




Not too many takers on this question!.

IMO the report will be inline with the forecast made in feb 10.

Lange did say on BRR, that minor contracts of one million or so would not be released to the ASX in future. ( hence the navy work not being released )

 NMS is in favour of schedule price contracts rather than fixed price. ( hard to announce, especially on maintenance work ) So my guess is that they are busy with many open ended contracts on new work, and as predicted,  offshore infrastructure maintenance work worldwide, to meet many ( not just one ) countries augmented Government policy.


----------



## son of baglimit

stefan_invester said:


> NMS is reporting its earning next thursday.
> anyone have an idea of what to expect?
> cheers  Stefan




see ann issued 11/6 - big pres issued - clearly wasted.



ryan_wheatland said:


> Plasma if you wanted quick cash, then you picked the wrong stock. Neppy is positioning itself for the long term lng boom, then its just going to ride the wave.
> Has anyone heard anything of a new CFO?




oh dear - read the ann 2/8.

DYOR means research it. sorry guys but its good to see some effort first.


----------



## Plasmapark

ryan_wheatland said:


> Plasma if you wanted quick cash, then you picked the wrong stock. Neppy is positioning itself for the long term lng boom, then its just going to ride the wave.
> Has anyone heard anything of a new CFO?




Ryan, With all respect, if I wanted quick cash, I'd have bailed out when the SP hit $1.37 around September '08 and, would have made a tidy sum.
I am here for the long haul however, NMS hasn't made the headway I expected and, I'll bet a penny to a pound I'm not on my pat malone.
There's a long rocky road ahead before Neppy starts "riding the wave".


----------



## ryan_wheatland

Im feeling the frustration too, hoping those days will return soon. The fact that they have invested in human capital during the downturn in work, gives me confidence that when the work comes back and tendering begins. Lange will be glad to have so many international connections coming from the new execs he poached from subsea 7 and Schlumberger. Im happy with the steps he is taking to position Neptune globally, so its going to be a rocky road, but i have confidence nms will be a star on the global stage within the next few years.


----------



## Plasmapark

Sign of the times.......
Neppy makes a U Beaut announcement about securing more contracts on Gorgon and, instead of the SP getting a kick in the pants, it's more like a kick from the front.........


----------



## ryan_wheatland

Plasmapark said:


> Sign of the times.......
> Neppy makes a U Beaut announcement about securing more contracts on Gorgon and, instead of the SP getting a kick in the pants, it's more like a kick from the front.........




Maybe it was meant to soften the blow of todays announcement. Looks like NMS is going to be put back on the shelf until 2011, if that.... Very disappointing!


----------



## Plasmapark

Sure is Ryan.
The thing that amazes me is, the downturn in IRM activities, particularly the US and Asia.
If anything, I would have bet money on an increase following the GOM disaster however, it seems the GFC still has long way to go before it runs out of steam, plus, the affect that is having on oversupply.
Making things quite difficult for a minow like Neppy.
It's becoming so disapointing, I may end up taking my medicine and bailing before too long....after all, it's not like I can't use the money elsewhere.
Such is life.....


----------



## ryan_wheatland

The profit ratios have all gone to hell as expected, however the current ratio is what scares me. Is has sunk below 1x. This is usually forgivable for companies that have predictable earnings, which NMS clearly does not. I have always thought of this stock as being a good long term performer, however given that 39m debt falls due in 2010, NMS is going to have to be very cautious in meeting their short term debt obligations. Hoping they wont have to issue new equity.... at least they are retaining all earnings, but still verve racking for now.


----------



## oldblue

Yes, a big disappointment, so I've sold.

The loss on the Pluto contract was clearly not expected by the market and is a concern. NMS has a lot of expensive gear and can't afford to have it standing idle, let alone operating at a loss.

I'll sit and watch NMS for a while.


----------



## surf73

I hate to say it........but looks like (theoretically) good news out of the Gulf of Mexico for NMS IRM this morning.

(Not sure if it was an old one that blew up last night) - But there are so many old rigs out there (particularly in the north sea). 
I'm pretty sure that many have gone past their 'design life' of 20-30yrs so hopefully governments will now put huge pressure on the owners to get them looked at.

Unfortunately, it looks like TSE has a lot of the Australian maintenance work, (they have a 3 yr Woodside frame agreement) but NMS do have that global presence.

........Like everyone seems to agree - Just got to get those vessels earning!!


----------



## son of baglimit

surf73 said:


> I hate to say it........but looks like (theoretically) good news out of the Gulf of Mexico for NMS IRM this morning.
> 
> (Not sure if it was an old one that blew up last night) - But there are so many old rigs out there (particularly in the north sea).
> I'm pretty sure that many have gone past their 'design life' of 20-30yrs so hopefully governments will now put huge pressure on the owners to get them looked at.
> 
> Unfortunately, it looks like TSE has a lot of the Australian maintenance work, (they have a 3 yr Woodside frame agreement) but NMS do have that global presence.
> 
> ........Like everyone seems to agree - Just got to get those vessels earning!!




surf - am i right in assuming that the 2 main vessels, one based in qatar and the other getting a suntan in singapore, are stopping NMS claiming this OZ work as it creates extra costs for NMS to mount a tender for any boat they lease ? 

do you think that any government are in the position to make a quick decision, and enforce it, on maintenance of these aging assets ?


----------



## surf73

To be honest - I'm not sure if there is much work from Australia.
From my experience - many projects mobilise from Singapore because the equipment invariably comes out of Asia and sometimes doesn't even touch the Australian mainland on its way to the NW Shelf.
I would have thought that governments would start feeling the pressure to push for more maintenance / accountability - but the explosion from earlier in the week seems to have gone mostly unnoticed. I would bet that the GOM and North Sea must start ramping up considerably on IRM though.


----------



## son of baglimit

surf73 said:


> To be honest - I'm not sure if there is much work from Australia.
> From my experience - many projects mobilise from Singapore because the equipment invariably comes out of Asia and sometimes doesn't even touch the Australian mainland on its way to the NW Shelf.
> I would have thought that governments would start feeling the pressure to push for more maintenance / accountability - but the explosion from earlier in the week seems to have gone mostly unnoticed. I would bet that the GOM and North Sea must start ramping up considerably on IRM though.




theres certainly a few articles (see the 'other' forum) re:IRM activities ramping up in the UK region. it would be great to know if the ninian south work was still going.


----------



## skivvy

up 12% in early trading prior to an announcement.  Waiting to see what the news is, but indications may be that it is some good news, possibly a contract won?


----------



## skivvy

No new contract, just a response to an article in the AFR today.  Will need to find the article, response todaly reads like speculation regarding a takeover or partnership??

Any ideas??


----------



## Corsair

"... The latest to be stalked is tiddler Neptune Marine, capitalised at about $106 million and trading on a forward prices-earnings multiple of 9.23 times, dropping to just over 7 times in the following year.

It's understood the underwater welding services provider has received initial approaches from two private equity firms and while the discussions are at an early stage and may amount t omere tyre-kicking, the company is said to be in play.

Compared with its larger peer Mermaid Marine on a P/E of over 13 times for the next two years, Neptune looks fairly cheap, the shares having dived over 60 per cent in the past 12 months.

While management downgraded full year profit guidance in July, it pointed to an improved performance in 2011.

It hasn't been smooth sailing for the likes of Miclyn Express Offshore either, which trades on a forward P/E multiple of about 6 times.  

Miclyn services the offshore oil and gas industry in South-East Asia, Australia, the Middle East and the North Sea, and has a fleet of about 115 vessels.

It is a direct competitor to Mermaid Marine, which was offered the opportunity to merge with Miclyn before it was floated


----------



## pixel

skivvy said:


> No new contract, just a response to an article in the AFR today.  Will need to find the article, response todaly reads like speculation regarding a takeover or partnership??
> 
> Any ideas??




Save the money. The AFR merely reported that NMS had been approached by a private consortium. Even if it were true, they would have to come up with a lot more specifics.
It did lift the NMS sp though ...


----------



## skivvy

Price held up above support at 25 cents which is encouraging, hopefully a case of where there's smoke there's fire and the rumours will gather momentum leading to a continued rally back up.  
Hanging in there........next stop: resistance at 30 cents?


----------



## son of baglimit

pixel said:


> Save the money. The AFR merely reported that NMS had been approached by a private consortium. Even if it were true, they would have to come up with a lot more specifics.
> It did lift the NMS sp though ...




and continued to hold the SP til end of trade - even the oppies moved up and they expire in 3 months.

speculation is endless - they did pass those partial takeover rules 12 months ago, they are poised to take a nice chunk of the LNG work off WA, they are desperately needing cash to be able to participate in these works.

we shall see.


----------



## ryan_wheatland

oh boy, down 16% today so far. Im guessing everyone is running because of the 15m that must be refinanced to NAB due to the STS acquisition.


----------



## oldblue

ryan_wheatland said:


> oh boy, down 16% today so far. Im guessing everyone is running because of the 15m that must be refinanced to NAB due to the STS acquisition.




I think it's more likely to be because the company has poured a bit of cold water on recent takeover speculation, as reported in the SMH today.


----------



## son of baglimit

oldblue said:


> I think it's more likely to be because the company has poured a bit of cold water on recent takeover speculation, as reported in the SMH today.




we know lange rejected the initial reports of PE takeover as too conditional etc - oldblue can you pls give a link to 'todays' article ?


----------



## skivvy

Yes pretty disappointing price action today, worst of all my sell at 30c was too high in the que and didnt execute on Wednesday or Thursday, so I am still holding and now in the red.  I will need to read the release today as well, but am happy to hold on for now.


----------



## oldblue

Here's the link to the piece I saw. Rather old news I'm afraid, so probably not the reason for yesterday's price movement.

http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-news-business/neptune-confirms-approaches-20100914-15a66.html


----------



## Plasmapark

All news aside, poor ole Neppy has become a dog.
Sorta wish I'd unloaded at 30c.....Oh well, maybe next time.....should only take a year or so.


----------



## Tukker

Neppy seems to be gearing up its activities just as it predicted. I wouldn't be surprised if they ruffle some naysayers in December. 

Suspect takeover bungle aside, price has returned and stabilized at  21c a technical low of sorts.     

http://wotnews.com.au/view/5737681/


----------



## prawn_86

I'm giving these guys another year or so to turn themselves around and start generating some consistent returns for holders. 

Conservatively, based on their projections and upcoming projects, i dont see why they can't generate 3 - 4c eps consistently


----------



## Tukker

More proof (although less direct) of the expected increase in deep-sea oil and gas exploration. The Australasian Oil & Gas Exhibition & Conference tickets sold out much quicker than anticipated even after a 20% increase in capacity.



> The Australasian Oil & Gas Exhibition & Conference (AOG) is poised to again shatter exhibitor and visitor attendance records, selling out its entire exhibitor space more than five months out from the 2011 event.
> 
> AOG 2011 will occupy all six pavilions at Perth Convention and Exhibition Centre, playing host to more than 400 local and international exhibitors including oil and gas leaders such as Woodside, ConocoPhillips, Technip, *Neptune Marine*, FMC Technologies, Aker Solutions, Clough Helix, GE Oil & Gas, Cameron, DOF Subsea and Subsea 7........
> Exhibition Director, Bill Hare said interest in AOG and Western Australia’s petroleum industry was at a new high, thanks in part to major projects such as Gorgon, Browse and Wheatstone.



AOG Conference
Where there is smoke....


----------



## Tukker

Sooooooo how do people pay for the brokerage of this stuff??


Is this a glitch? Whats the point?


----------



## aom

I was just about to ask the same question. The only logic I can see in it is someone who has very cheap or a no brokerage deal is trying to manipulate the price. How I do not know because it is pretty darn obvious the the trades are small and unusual.

anyone heard of when (if) we can expect a dividend from these people?


----------



## pixel

aom said:


> I was just about to ask the same question. The only logic I can see in it is someone who has very cheap or a no brokerage deal is trying to manipulate the price. How I do not know because it is pretty darn obvious the the trades are small and unusual.
> 
> anyone heard of when (if) we can expect a dividend from these people?




Visit the ASX website and search for "algorithmic trading". Amazing what you'll find. For example, in this essay:


----------



## aom

pixel said:


> Visit the ASX website and search for "algorithmic trading". Amazing what you'll find.
> 
> thanks Pixel, explains alot. (again I have to lengthen my post to get it posted)


----------



## ryan_wheatland

http://www.zawya.com/story.cfm/sidZ... Appointed by Neptune in United Arab Emirates


----------



## surf73

Any thoughts on the proposed 8C a share capital raising?


http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/business/a/-/business/8342094/neptune-plans-big-capital-raising/


----------



## pixel

surf73 said:


> Any thoughts on the proposed 8C a share capital raising?
> 
> 
> http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/business/a/-/business/8342094/neptune-plans-big-capital-raising/




yes, plenty - but if it turns out to be 8c, as rumours have it, then none of my thoughts are printable 
Why on Earth would an allegedly successful global leader in its field offer a 60%-plus discount to the last traded vwap? What message does it send to their long-term holders? Thankfully, I'm no longer one of those, having traded by the chart and accepted a small loss when I exited my last holding.


----------



## surf73

My thoughts are just about printable!!!!
Do I put more cash in and get my average price down to a reasonable level or do I sell on Monday at a big loss? (I've made a fair amount of capital gains on 2 investment properties this year)


----------



## Tukker

A capital raising announcement is rarely the end of the world for a company. However one of this size will definitely signal how instos value the company depending on how successful it pulls off.  I expect the price will fall drastically Monday, but if they raise this 80mil, then i would say a buying opportunity would exist.

I'm standing by to average down personally. I like the short term (1 year) outlook.

Tukker


----------



## ParleVouFrancois

RE: Surf, if you don't have either a fundamental reason to be in, or a technical reason to be in, DO NOT BUY IN. This is true for any company, be it a quality "blue chip" like Woolworths or a industrial "pick and shovels" seller/contractor like NMS.


----------



## aom

I'm getting pretty cheesed off with this company. A share trading advisory group I was signed up with questioned the generosity of the directors salaries about two years ago, and I question the value the directors place on the shareholders.


----------



## Tukker

O.k. So lets look at the bigger picture here.  We all agree this massive dilution has come down very hard on us little people, but lets look at the position the company will be in once its over.  


They have a STRONG team of sales and operation staff
They are cashed up for whatever they have in mind for 2011
Their debt position would be significantly better off
They have secured more tenure for 2011 and show increasing signs of heightened activity

All in all its like starting the company anew.

I am cautiously optimistic for now.


----------



## prawn_86

Tukker,

People have been saying the same or similar things for years and the SP has gone backwards, as have profits, and now huge dilution...


----------



## Plasmapark

Damn....glad I took my medicine (as bad as it tasted) and took a not inconsiderable loss a couple of weeks back.
Put my money into another project, as far away from the Stock Market and NMS as possible.


----------



## googs

I'm guessing everyone thinks this stock will drop when it re-opens?  If so, why?


----------



## prawn_86

googs said:


> I'm guessing everyone thinks this stock will drop when it re-opens?  If so, why?




More often than not when there is a capital raising the SP drops towards that raising price. And if it is at a massive discount such as the rumours for this are suggests that they would not be able to raise the amount they want/need at a higher rate


----------



## Tukker

prawn_86 said:


> More often than not when there is a capital raising the SP drops towards that raising price. And if it is at a massive discount such as the rumors for this are suggests that they would not be able to raise the amount they want/need at a higher rate





I would think that owing to the size of capitol they are requesting, more than a 50% reduction was needed.  From memory I think the lowest price offered to buy on the registry was 0.13 but i expect everyone will jump ship as soon as she opens and further add to the slaughter.


----------



## Tukker

prawn_86 said:


> Tukker,
> 
> People have been saying the same or similar things for years and the SP has gone backwards, as have profits, and now huge dilution...




Backwards no, sideways most definitely. In the middle of all the despair the share price has had runs of over 400%. Not a growth stock for sure.


----------



## prawn_86

Another delay to the suspension. Looks as if things are not going as smooth as they would have hoped. Not looking good unfortunately...


----------



## skc

prawn_86 said:


> Another delay to the suspension. Looks as if things are not going as smooth as they would have hoped. Not looking good unfortunately...




This reminds me of another listed company PGA. Last trade $1, suspened for 2 months, massive cap raising at 10c, and now trading at ~8c.

Massive dilution to existing holders who don't participate, and a 20% loss to holders who did. Not too good at all.


----------



## prawn_86

skc said:


> This reminds me of another listed company PGA. Last trade $1, suspened for 2 months, massive cap raising at 10c, and now trading at ~8c.
> 
> Massive dilution to existing holders who don't participate, and a 20% loss to holders who did. Not too good at all.




I would love to know exactly why they are not performing to expectations. They seem to have infrastructure, contracts etc in place. 

Too high a cash burn? Or are they simply not charging enough tfor their services? Or something not as simple i wonder?


----------



## son of baglimit

prawn_86 said:


> I would love to know exactly why they are not performing to expectations. They seem to have infrastructure, contracts etc in place.
> 
> Too high a cash burn? Or are they simply not charging enough tfor their services? Or something not as simple i wonder?






never one to refer to 'that other site', but they on the mark over there. the recent shock is a large bad debt on some gorgon contract - subbing for another contractor who have gone under. plus the bank have possibly withdrew support, plus the $A, plus high cash burn, plus large earn out payments due.


----------



## prawn_86

Now a change in CEO as Lange steps down. Things behind the scenes are obviously not going smoothly at all.

Not going to be healthy on re-open thats for sure...


----------



## Plasmapark

Holy toledo.......
That's gonna make my loss seem like peanuts.
As much as I hated taking the hit, the writing has been on the wall for some time. (IMHO) 
I've said it before, even if the cards are played well, the wheels can still fall off....glad I got out when I did.


----------



## aom

Comsec have yet to reduce its LVR rate for margin loans on NMS. Is that because they are not worried or do they have to wait until the company shares start trading again?


----------



## ryan_wheatland

I've always been a supporter of nms and hoped it would one day recover, however if this cap raising is true im running. Does anyone think that this 0.08 raising may be rethought now that Lange has left... It obviously has something to do with this issue. Was Lange for or against it, i wonder?


----------



## prawn_86

ryan_wheatland said:


> Was Lange for or against it, i wonder?




My gut feeling is that he was against it and hence forced out. If he was for it there seems to be no reason as to why he would have left.


----------



## son of baglimit

prawn_86 said:


> My gut feeling is that he was against it and hence forced out. If he was for it there seems to be no reason as to why he would have left.




i'll disagree on this. the info is that the cap raising is being repriced - i assume as a result of lange being gone, likely at the request of brokers and/or bankers. he apparently has been on the outer at patersons (one of the underwriters for this raising) for maybe a year now and patersons clients just werent interested with lange in charge.


----------



## prawn_86

son of baglimit said:


> i'll disagree on this. the info is that the cap raising is being repriced - i assume as a result of lange being gone, likely at the request of brokers and/or bankers. he apparently has been on the outer at patersons (one of the underwriters for this raising) for maybe a year now and patersons clients just werent interested with lange in charge.




Hmm very interesting as i said before i was just speculating. Either way i dont think the market will react well when it starts trading again, but will be interesting to see where we are in 6 months and if the new CEO can acheive the potential


----------



## Dono

It seems to be "No news is bad news in this case" market panic is the last thing this stock needs. Don't know much about the new CEO Mr King but his appointment timing seems pretty interesting, did he join NMS in September only to become CEO two months later?

Hopefully he brings buisness and investors with him.


----------



## Tukker

> Robin King
> Regional Vice President - Australia, New Zealand & Papua New Guinea at Neptune Marine Services
> Perth Area, Australia Oil & Energy
> 
> Current
> Regional Vice President - Australia, New Zealand & Papua New Guinea at Neptune Marine Services
> 
> Past
> Senior VP at Technip Oceania
> Regional Vice President at Neptune Marine Services
> CEO at Technip Subsea 7 Asia Pacific
> 
> Education
> Cranfield University - Cranfield School of Management
> Loughborough University
> 
> Connections
> 121 connections




http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=54394828&authType=name&authToken=Dm-4&locale=en_US&pvs=pp&pohelp=&trk=ppro_viewmore

just a fyi.


----------



## Tukker

Dono said:


> It seems to be "No news is bad news in this case" market panic is the last thing this stock needs. Don't know much about the new CEO Mr King but his appointment timing seems pretty interesting, did he join NMS in September only to become CEO two months later?
> 
> *Hopefully he brings buisness and investors with him.*




That will have a lot to do with how he handles this re-financing i believe. I am prepared for a slaughter on Thursday, but i do not think it is the end of the road for this company.  Just a bump.


----------



## ryan_wheatland

Tukker said:


> That will have a lot to do with how he handles this re-financing i believe. I am prepared for a slaughter on Thursday, but i do not think it is the end of the road for this company.  Just a bump.




A bump that will see the SP depressed for a long time, unless they can pull off some lucky contract wins that will balance out the effect of the dilution, however unlikely if its going to be at 0.08. Im sick of being misled, there was always talk of improvement in the next quarter/ half / or year. I think the 15m facility that needs to be refinanced to NAB was swept under the rug. It got only a small mention in the Annual report. One sentence in the notes!


----------



## aom

Neptune makes sushi out of boss

"...It is understood Neptune initially planned to raise A$28.3 million through a share placement and a further A$51.7 million through a 4-for-3 rights issue, both at 8 ¢ a share, a hefty discount to the stock's last trade at 20.5 ¢, said the West. "Industry sources said shareholders liked Neptune's story and were prepared to back the raising, but on the proviso that changes were made to its senior management."

full article at: 
www.upstreamonline.com/live/article237582.ece


----------



## Tukker

Gday mate, thanks for your hard work destroying the faith of your shareholders, we like the new guy better, he flosses. 

Love
BOD


----------



## ryan_wheatland

Im relatively new to trading halts, it's only happened to me once before. Can anyone shed light on the procedure for when it will reopen. Does the company have to inform the market of a future time and date of when shares will reopen for trading, or can it be anytime they please?


----------



## oldblue

ryan_wheatland said:


> Im relatively new to trading halts, it's only happened to me once before. Can anyone shed light on the procedure for when it will reopen. Does the company have to inform the market of a future time and date of when shares will reopen for trading, or can it be anytime they please?




NMS shares are actually "suspended" from quotation. The company voluntarily suspended but the ASX would have, automatically, after a certain period in a trading halt - 2 or 3 trading days, I think it is - if the company had not done so.

Length of suspension depends on how long it takes to sort things out and make an announcement.


----------



## ryan_wheatland

oldblue said:


> NMS shares are actually "suspended" from quotation. The company voluntarily suspended but the ASX would have, automatically, after a certain period in a trading halt - 2 or 3 trading days, I think it is - if the company had not done so.
> 
> Length of suspension depends on how long it takes to sort things out and make an announcement.




I know that announcements will be made over the course of the suspension, but Will they give warning of when trading will recommence in the form of an announcement?


----------



## skc

ryan_wheatland said:


> Im relatively new to trading halts, it's only happened to me once before. Can anyone shed light on the procedure for when it will reopen. Does the company have to inform the market of a future time and date of when shares will reopen for trading, or can it be anytime they please?




Usually company makes an announcement and, depending on the nature of the announcement, the share will re-open a short time (~20-30mins) after the announcement is made to allow the market to absorb the information.

If the update announcement is made during market hours, there will be a 10 min pre-open period. In certain circumstances, ASX may purge all orders (i.e. every order currently in the queue are cancelled). This helps protect people against trading uninformed. E.g. you have a buy order on NMS for 18c and the market will open at 10c.

http://203.15.147.66/ListingRules/guidance/gn16_trading_halts.pdf


----------



## aom

YOU can't go wrong providing specialist services to the oil and gas industry, can you? Neptune Marine Services has, big time. The Perth company's chief, former Schlumberger heavy Christian Lange, walked the plank last Wednesday and by Monday the company was having to pull not only a grant of rights to Lange but a management performance rights plan that was "withdrawn as a result of investor and market feedback".

Make of that what you will but it didn't help that the stock was already suspended. Company chairman Ross Kennan said on Lange's exit that he'd provided "vision and tenacity that was instrumental in the transformation of Neptune from a local, single-product company to the global, multi-faceted business we have today". Less than a week later, Kennan was telling angry shareholders yesterday that Neptune had turned in an EBIT loss of $6m in the September quarter alone and gave the age-old line that "we are in detailed discussions with our bankers regarding our restructure plan".

Several shareholders had vended businesses into the topsy-like Neptune in the past couple of years in exchange for stock, the price of which has dropped from more than $1 in late 2007 to a last sale of 20.5c. As one observer put it, Neptune has "more presidents, regional vice-presidents and group vice-presidents than a small African nation".  

* Andrew Main
    * From: The Australian
    * December 01, 2010 12:00AM


----------



## Plasmapark

I feel sorry for all shareholders, particularly the small ones....inso's can generally look after themselves.
I'd been playing with NMS since late '06 and, seen the price fluctuate from 
my buy in price of 53c, as high as $1.37, it seemed like the sky was the limit back then.
I made some trades then, got back in at 84c....sat for almost three years thru the worst of the GFC, then sold at 22c, just before the present proverbial hit the fan.
As hard as the hit was, it'll be a pittance on what I could have ripped up.
What a croc of sh*t it's all become........


----------



## ryan_wheatland

I felt the highs also after buying at 0.30 and riding it up to 0.90. Unfortunately i bought more because of the fundamentals painting a bright future. Now it's just a sour taste in my mouth. Lange always filled me with hope that it would get back to that level, but now all bets are off. Oh well, i'll put it in the pocket for tax time.


----------



## son of baglimit

from the bits i get from those within the industry they are not confident we will see NMS ever again. the suggestion is that with offshore assets of similiar or better quality all over the world for bargain prices, any selloff of NMS assets will barely raise a dime, leaving NMS with very little collateral to look ahead, just when the industry is getting ready to roar.

have been a long term holder of options - expire in 30 days and are guaranteed worthless. im also a long term holder of a smaller parcel of shares, and consider them worthless too.

maybe a management buyout of their former businesses is the best and only option.

its all over for me.


----------



## prawn_86

son of baglimit,

is that a serious post? You have been a champion of NMS for many years, so why the sudden change of heart?


----------



## son of baglimit

prawn_86 said:


> son of baglimit,
> 
> is that a serious post? You have been a champion of NMS for many years, so why the sudden change of heart?




why ? read the AGM release - that $6m loss from the sep qtr is apparently a bad debt from their gorgon work - sub contracting for another group who have gone into admin. the banks are having a problem assuring them they will extend lending, the brokers are finding it hard to find support for the capital raising, and in this industry, lack of a certain future means you dont get contracts. A$, foreign firms undercutting and destroying margins - theres zero to provide confidence of a future.

sudden change of heart because it has been sudden. in the space of 12 months gone from a business surging with a $20m profit, down to virtually zero profit, assets not being utilised at all and fixed costs that wouldnt go away. remember they raised cash at 50c for an acquisition that never went ahead, and that cash got eaten away over the last 12 months.

in summary, it dont look good.


----------



## adds4

the whole problem with this stock, has been the way people have thought it was some kind of game by putting price predictions on the stock in the hotcopper forum. Funny how one of the posters got it right 
30cents 2008 
90 cents 2009
No longer listed 2010

When i pointed this out, they replied it was going to be taken over, I said these price predictrions are going to end the company, your going to put a bad vibe on the company. How right was I. Lesson to be learnt is dont be so bold in future, nothing is a sure thing.


----------



## wintermute

Hi SOB, I hope that your writing off of NMS is a sign that they have finally reached rock bottom and CAN turnaround from here.   IF there is a possibility that they will come good, then the point where the strongest supporters finally give up hope is usually the point where the fortunes start to change... 

Not expecting any miraculous turnaround though, there is going to be much pain before there is gain IMO, assuming that they don't go over to PE or into administration.  If they do come off suspension I'm not going to be buying more no matter how cheap until there is a strong indication that management has a handle on things and that the company is doing the right things for a sustainable future. 

Tony.


----------



## Plasmapark

Gee.....isn't it nice of the company to give the final ex-directors interest holdings.
Maybe they're trying to make investors feel better about the money they're about to lose in comparison....
Of course, that would be okay if it had cost those same (ex) directors any outlay.....which I seriously doubt.
I've got to stop looking at this crapola.....So I will...


----------



## son of baglimit

http://www.seek.com.au/Job/welding-...est/in/port-hedland-karratha-pilbara/18710579

maybe the 1st good news in a sad story - a 3-4 month contract win.

fairly major by the look of it.

profitability is the key, as margins have been awful for so long.

i expect we'll hear more in coming days.


----------



## Tukker

Well Spotted SOB. 3 months doesn't really inspire too much confidence to me tho, but its a start.  I just want the share to come out of suspension so i can see the damage, deal with it and move on.  Any ideas when they might release it?


----------



## son of baglimit

Tukker said:


> Well Spotted SOB. 3 months doesn't really inspire too much confidence to me tho, but its a start.  I just want the share to come out of suspension so i can see the damage, deal with it and move on.  Any ideas when they might release it?




see the ann last night re: options - not trading til the new year at the earliest.


----------



## Tukker

son of baglimit said:


> see the ann last night re: options - not trading til the new year at the earliest.




Yea got it in my feed this am. *sigh* start the new year on a mutilated foot, nice.


----------



## googs

3 for 1 pro rata offer at 6c....


----------



## pixel

googs said:


> 3 for 1 pro rata offer at 6c....



 Ouch! They really are desperate. The dilution will be 'orrible 

read all about it: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01136043
especially the bit about: "If you want, you may apply for more than triple the number you've already got." As if they had an inkling already people may not be keen to throw good money after bad. Not being a holder anymore, I'm not affected, but I can imagine how I'd react if I were...


----------



## skc

pixel said:


> Ouch! They really are desperate. The dilution will be 'orrible
> 
> read all about it: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01136043
> especially the bit about: "If you want, you may apply for more than triple the number you've already got." As if they had an inkling already people may not be keen to throw good money after bad. Not being a holder anymore, I'm not affected, but I can imagine how I'd react if I were...




TERP ~9.4c by my calculation, but that assumes the last traded price of 21c actuall has some meaning.

I think they will have huge difficulty getting this off the water. The share will remain suspended until the capital raising is completed, which means existing shareholders can't liquidate their positions, and everyone is sitting on a 50% loss at a minimum. Many will no doubt just want to cut their losses... 

Again, PGA comes to mind... last price ~$1, suspension, cap raising at 10c, and now trading at 6.7c.


----------



## pixel

According to the Appendix 3B that has been published a few minutes ago, the exercise will dilute the base by 1.3 Billion to 1.8 Billion shares issued. 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01136064


----------



## yem27

Can you sale the original shares after you take the capital raising?


----------



## surf73

Yem27.

I really hope so.
(If the prospectus looks good) I'm planning to buy in and then sell my existing shares to make a loss that I can use very effectively this financial year.
Then........I'll probably hold onto the new ones for a few years and try to salvage something from this.

The worst outcome for me would be a trading suspension lasting through July!!!

I'll check with an accountant though - as there's something called 'share washing' (which I know nothing about).


----------



## son of baglimit

surf73 said:


> Yem27.
> 
> I really hope so.
> (If the prospectus looks good) I'm planning to buy in and then sell my existing shares to make a loss that I can use very effectively this financial year.
> Then........I'll probably hold onto the new ones for a few years and try to salvage something from this.
> 
> The worst outcome for me would be a trading suspension lasting through July!!!
> 
> I'll check with an accountant though - as there's something called 'share washing' (which I know nothing about).




a brief summary surf - you cannot sell a share and buy the same one again immediately if it is only to create a tax advantage. has to be proved - dare i say value of the transaction would likely dictate its worthiness in any investigation.


----------



## surf73

Thanks for that Baglimit.

Hope you're doing well and enjoyed the last couple of weeks without thinking about the options too much.

Your summary sounds right - just not sure what happens if it's done the other way around, (i.e. Buy the shares and then sell).

Anyway - looks like I've got a couple of months to do my research and consult an accountant before anything happens with these shares.


----------



## adds4

by the comments people have made, looks like not too many people of going to take up there share of the CR. Its almost like throwing good money after bad.


----------



## adds4

the capital raising is intended to pay back all banks and vendor debt. Why save the banks, by taking money from existing shareholders to give to them. What happens if the business continues to perform badly? The CR is taking risk away from the banks and giving it all to the shareholders. 

If banks deem the business is too risky and are asking for all there money back, it too is too risky for the average shareholder.


----------



## robusta

adds4 said:


> the capital raising is intended to pay back all banks and vendor debt. Why save the banks, by taking money from existing shareholders to give to them. What happens if the business continues to perform badly? The CR is taking risk away from the banks and giving it all to the shareholders.
> 
> If banks deem the business is too risky and are asking for all there money back, it too is too risky for the average shareholder.




The two things I hate about any company raising equity to paydown debt are:

1) It is normally a indicator of poor cashflow.

2) The return on the extra capital would be equal to the bank's interest rate - you should require a larger return on investments.


----------



## adds4

whats the net asset of the company? I only ask this, because if the cr doesnt go through the banks will come in to protect there interests and want to sell everything. Wonder how much they are charging interest for the 55m debt. Have heard its legal for them to charge upto 20% in certain situations, plus penalty fees.


----------



## oldblue

adds4 said:


> whats the net asset of the company? I only ask this, because if the cr doesnt go through the banks will come in to protect there interests and want to sell everything. Wonder how much they are charging interest for the 55m debt. Have heard its legal for them to charge upto 20% in certain situations, plus penalty fees.




You'll have to wait to read the prospectus with the entitlement issue to get an up to date feel for the numbers. Shareholder approval for the issue is expected to be sought around 12 February.

But any net asset backing number will be very subjective. Assets, particularly very specialised equipment such as NMS owns, may not realise anywhere near book value in a forced sale.

Disc: Not currently holding NMS.


----------



## yem27

How low can they go? 2008-2009 was a very bad year for service and construction industry like NMS. 2010 wasn't much better with election and mining tax. Management matters a lot. AE&E (construction) shut down because poor management on few project around. After the capital raising, how low could it go really. Any movement in the share will give a large % gain or lose.


----------



## adds4

been a terrible two yrs of performance. Im sure people noticed this. Why did people hang on so long? I got out of this one when someone said on the hotcopper forum, that the two ships where doin nothing, and are in port. Thats what has killed this company, idle ships and personnel. And they are still idle in port, one in singapore, and one in darwin


----------



## adds4

Anybody still have any price predictions on this stock. Woy woy?


----------



## adds4

Who has the stomach to put more money into this thing? Everybody i talk too just cant do it. Where are they going to get the funds from? C lange wasnt a bad manager, his vision was excellent, just he bought the businesses at the wrong time, when the market was extremely hot and overpaid. Its the easy money the banks and institutions gave to C lange that caused the problem. If the GFC didnt happen, everybody would be still singing his praises. Expansion is good, but its better to consoludate one market Australia first and then expand overseas. The overseas expansion was sucide.


----------



## adds4

Delays in the propectus? Hmmm. Not a good look.


----------



## ozbecool

- capital raising (CR) : did you wonder WHY the scrip is NOT UNDERWRITTEN ? Answer: because there was no financial institution that would agree to do that. And further 'why' : because they would be throwing GOOD money away
- the way this CR is done is absurd : if this alone does not ring ALARM bells in you then what would ?
- this CR proves that company management consists of either fools or very smart people who make a lot of money with each capital raising
- it a panic attempt not to go bankrupt. But they will not raise even near $60m min they require. 
- NMS directors can NOT be trusted: they proved that in the past and they proved it again on 25 Jan 2011 with new delays and the rest: - they have just written down $99.5 mln !!! 
- that means that all new subscribers will generally participate in a kind of an IPO, not in true CR. But this IPO is easier to asses than ordinary IPO - we all know that management is bad, and this information alone is worth a lot
- there is a statement in GM NOTICE that the shortfall may be placed at directors discretion : but no details are given ! So for example : can they distribute that at say 0.1 cents each ? 
- since year 2004 the number of NMS shares on issue grew almost 12 folds : from 37m to 435m. And now they will dilute by another 3.6 times !!! This stock will become a proverbial toilet paper : there will be almost 1.6 bln (billion !) shares on issue ! People : notice that number ! They raised money so many times - it seems to never end
- why management does not clearly state at least in today's announcement NMS's financial position, at least: non liquid / liquid assets vs current debt ? How much are ships and equipment worth ? 
- a very good point was : "If banks deem the business is too risky and are asking for all there money back, it too is too risky for the average shareholder"
- I lost a few $k on NMS (considering shares are now worth $ 0) and I do NOT intend to loose one cent more. I agree with one of the posts : "why save the banks, by taking money from existing shareholders to give to them". I'd rather invest that money elsewhere with new and very careful analysis
- I read many other NMS posts and ~ 1/4 of people were ready to participate in this CR. So they will raise may be ~ $20m, far cry from 60m they want

DISCLOSURE: I own NMS shares (unfortunatelly !)


----------



## adds4

delayed the meeting to march now. The longer it takes the quicker the company will go bust. Personally i hope the banks get nothing out of nms. They caused this my issueing so much cheap, no strings attached debt. CL was the vehicle the banks used.  Wonder what provisons the banks will have in there 1/2 yr report next month. If NMS is in there, well people know not to take up any rights, and cut and run


----------



## oldblue

Very easy to blame the banks for lending "too much". Equally, they get accused of not lending to "worthy companies"!

The buck actually stops with company management. They get well paid to manage the risks.


----------



## adds4

oldblue said:


> Very easy to blame the banks for lending "too much". Equally, they get accused of not lending to "worthy companies"!
> 
> The buck actually stops with company management. They get well paid to manage the risks.




The banks want nothing to do with the NMS and are calling on all there loans, is that managments fault too? Didnt manage that risk. The banks are good enough to lend to nms, just as shareholders where good enough to buy new shares. The only ones that lose are investors, and the only people to blame are managment, its never a greedy banks fault?

why dont the banks back nms when its in trouble and not call on ALL the loans. Love to know the interest rate they are charging.. Whats changed now compared to yrs ago?


----------



## oldblue

> Whats changed now compared to yrs ago?




It seems that a lot has changed.

We're still waiting to learn the details.

Disc: No longer holding NMS.


----------



## adds4

oldblue said:


> It seems that a lot has changed.
> 
> We're still waiting to learn the details.
> 
> Disc: .




i too dont own stock, your not one of these people that really own stock, but are afriad to say they have nms stock? Strange you want to post "No longer holding NMS" 

when people heard the two ships where idle you would have been a moron to hold the stock.


----------



## Joe Blow

adds4 said:


> when people heard the two ships where idle you would have been a moron to hold the stock.




Please try and avoid using these kind of deliberately insulting terms to describe those still holding NMS. It is provocative and not particularly conducive to a cordial discussion.


----------



## Smurf1976

Many people own stock in all sorts of companies without knowing anything about the actual business. They hold based on it being in an index or a margin lending list, historic share price performance or simply due to a decision to buy stock in all companies meeting certain criteria operating within a particular industry.

In short, there would be plenty of shareholders who had no idea that NMS even had any ships, let alone that they were idle.


----------



## adds4

Joe Blow said:


> Please try and avoid using these kind of deliberately insulting terms to describe those still holding NMS. It is provocative and not particularly conducive to a cordial discussion.




sorry i should have said stupid. The point i am making is the writing was on the wall with two ships being in port


----------



## adds4

Smurf1976 said:


> Many people own stock in all sorts of companies without knowing anything about the actual business. They hold based on it being in an index or a margin lending list, historic share price performance or simply due to a decision to buy stock in all companies meeting certain criteria operating within a particular industry.
> 
> In short, there would be plenty of shareholders who had no idea that NMS even had any ships, let alone that they were idle.




People that use forums like this, and hotcopper where warned by a couple of posters about the situation. Thats why forums are useful, and you should always try and do some reaserch if you own shares in a company. Dont own shares if you dont have any time to devote to reaserch, its doesnt work, unless it is absolutely only blue chip.


----------



## agwmarpil

Neptune Trident is sitting at anchor in Dampier. Anyone any idea why?


----------



## skivvy

agwmarpil said:


> Neptune Trident is sitting at anchor in Dampier. Anyone any idea why?




The investor presentation released today mentioned the selling off of non-core assets and underperforming parts of the business.  The following is the quote from the presentation regarding Neptune Trident _"NEPTUNE TRIDENT - No longer a long term strategic fit, No longer a long term core asset; to be disposed of appropriately, Continue to market the vessel in the short term". _

It looks like they are getting ruthless with the business and trying to cut costs all over the company, no suprises there considering if the capital raising doesn't fly with the 12000 odd investors then the show will probably be over for Neptune.  I have conceded that my $5k left in this company is gone as I will not be taking up the offer.


----------



## wheatok

One question: Is it still worth going with this capical raising as tomorrow will be the closing day?

Wheatok

Thanks for that Baglimit.

Hope you're doing well and enjoyed the last couple of weeks without thinking about the options too much.

Your summary sounds right - just not sure what happens if it's done the other way around, (i.e. Buy the shares and then sell).

Anyway - looks like I've got a couple of months to do my research and consult an accountant before anything happens with these shares.[/QUOTE]


----------



## skivvy

looks like the CR got the required $60 million from investors with the final amount to be released next week.  At this stage $61.5 million has been raised and the show goes on for Neptune.  Stock to come out of suspension next week on the 10th so we will see how much the market values the stock now.  It wont be pretty and expect something around the CR price of 5 cents to be the consensus.  Anything above here will be a bonus to holders.


----------



## Plasmapark

skivvy said:


> looks like the CR got the required $60 million from investors with the final amount to be released next week.  At this stage $61.5 million has been raised and the show goes on for Neptune.  Stock to come out of suspension next week on the 10th so we will see how much the market values the stock now.  It wont be pretty and expect something around the CR price of 5 cents to be the consensus.  Anything above here will be a bonus to holders.




That's funny....anything above 5c is a bonus.....I just fell off my damn chair, I laughed that much.....
Classic!!


----------



## skivvy

Plasmapark said:


> That's funny....anything above 5c is a bonus.....I just fell off my damn chair, I laughed that much.....
> Classic!!




Yeah you are right Plasma.  In hindsight I guess I could of phrased that a little better considering most investors would be sitting on a rather large loss, hardly a time to be mentioning the words bonus in the current state of affairs.  Merely indicating my suprise that the CR was successful and not a total write off which is the only positive note in a sorry situation for all holders.


----------



## prawn_86

Came out of suspension at 5c.

Massive hit for holders. I have written off my holdings as not worth selling for the small amount now. I'll check back in 3 yrs and see if they are worth anything then...


----------



## kitehigh

prawn_86 said:


> Came out of suspension at 5c.
> 
> Massive hit for holders. I have written off my holdings as not worth selling for the small amount now. I'll check back in 3 yrs and see if they are worth anything then...




I've taken a massive hit with this dog as well.   I will sell them when I think I need the loss to write off again gains in others.


----------



## surf73

I need the loss to go in this year.
I'll be waiting until the last minute and hope it doubles by June though.


----------



## Plasmapark

I've been head down, taking care of business with what little I came out with before the suspension happened....like I said before, kinda glad I took the hit when I did.
I feel for all the holders that are stuck in the mire.....then again, we could all be in Northern Japan so, maybe not so bad eh?????


----------



## ColB

Plasmapark said:


> I've been head down, taking care of business with what little I came out with before the suspension happened....like I said before, kinda glad I took the hit when I did.
> I feel for all the holders that are *stuck in the mire*.....then again, we could all be in Northern Japan so, maybe not so bad eh?????




23 million shares change hands at an average of between .045 and .047c and more than half of those dumped on the close of trade for .043c              Not looking all that flash so far


----------



## kitehigh

Yep it's been an absolute dog for me,  Luckily I have a couple of others that are really shinning so I will shoot this dog at some stage when I cash in the others.


----------



## Tukker

Stagnation. But volumes have been decent at least. Probably a day trading bicycle now.


----------



## adds4

Tukker said:


> Stagnation. But volumes have been decent at least. Probably a day trading bicycle now.




Nope, as a day trader i wouldnt buy this. What has happened to nepsey. Is it still proven to work?


----------



## pixel

adds4 said:


> Nope, as a day trader i wouldnt buy this. What has happened to nepsey. Is it still proven to work?



 The Nepsys underwater welding process has been patented, and as far as I'm aware, the patent still belongs to NMS. The problem was that Christian Lange wanted to battle on too many fronts, rather than growing the business around Nepsys.
Would he have succeeded if the GFC hadn't interfered and cut off his money supply and the big contracts he hoped for? Possible, but the GFC did interfere, so we'll never know what might have been..


----------



## adds4

pixel said:


> The Nepsys underwater welding process has been patented, and as far as I'm aware, the patent still belongs to NMS. The problem was that Christian Lange wanted to battle on too many fronts, rather than growing the business around Nepsys.
> Would he have succeeded if the GFC hadn't interfered and cut off his money supply and the big contracts he hoped for? Possible, but the GFC did interfere, so we'll never know what might have been..




are they bstill doing work with nepsey. Didnt it do some work in ther gulf of mexico, how did that go. Heard nothing, so one most persume not well? I hope im wrong


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Hint of a takeover offer was touted.  

Gap up 27% on very high volume today.  Volume is +150% at 10:40am.  Will be interesting to see if volume continues during the day or whether it resumes at 3:20 or so.


----------



## notting

It did a cap raising recently at .05 after doing a consolidation.
Has been trading in insane territory as far as the short term is concerned.
up now  31% on huge volume and the day is only half over!!
(caveat I have a little of this.)


----------



## Gringotts Bank

I wonder whether the party who made the offer and got rejected have given the instruction to buy on market.  Does that sort of thing happen?


----------



## notting

Yes, they can start friendly then turn aggressive.

Usually they let the stock continue to flounder and make the management and holders feel they should maybe have considered it, before becoming aggressive.

In this case it would never have been accepted below .05 due to the fact that the capital raising was quite recent and many new investments would lose so quickly etc. 

Yet because the price is about half that going aggressive so quickly makes sense.  Yet they may sit and accumulate for a while before coming to market straight away.

If they are smart they just accumulate, let if flop again then make the play.  31% in a morning is pretty heavy handed you'd have to say however!  It's hardly hiding your intentions for those who are watching closely.

There is nearly 5,000,000 sitting there at .03 if they are serious they should just swallow the lot.


----------



## skc

Gringotts Bank said:


> I wonder whether the party who made the offer and got rejected have given the instruction to buy on market.  Does that sort of thing happen?






notting said:


> If they are smart they just accumulate, let if flop again then make the play.  31% in a morning is pretty heavy handed you'd have to say however!  It's hardly hiding your intentions for those who are watching closely.
> 
> There is nearly 5,000,000 sitting there at .03 if they are serious they should just swallow the lot.




I've never seen or heard of it happening in terms of would be bidders buying on market. Can you point to any past examples of such happening?

38m volume so far today @ 2.86c VWAP is a mere $1.1m and 2% of the company. Not sure that looks like the footprint of a rejected-bidder-turned-aggressive-accumulator.


----------



## notting

skc said:


> I've never seen or heard of it happening in terms of would be bidders buying on market. Can you point to any past examples of such happening?
> 
> 38m volume so far today @ 2.86c VWAP is a mere $1.1m and 2% of the company. Not sure that looks like the footprint of a rejected-bidder-turned-aggressive-accumulator.




Not in such an unsubtle way but circumstances might prevail in this. Creep provision?

I agree there is no confirmation of anything.  I have not found any news of a bidder or whispers.
It's not normally the bidder, that is buying but those who know about the bidder.  It's a mute point because it still means there is a play. 
31% out of the blue with such volume is very strong. Why the rush?
But I made a similar call over CUS and it turned out to be two major holders going hard at it.
I watch NMS  daily.
I own it at 2.78c.  Have not bought in today as yet.


----------



## oldblue

Volumes are high but at these prices, values aren't.

There's normally plenty of speculators prepared to buy in at any hint of a takeover approach.


----------



## Tukker

oldblue said:


> Volumes are high but at these prices, values aren't.
> 
> There's normally plenty of speculators prepared to buy in at any hint of a takeover approach.




This is more likely the reason


----------



## notting

Director bought 30,000 worth.  That would be insider trading if there was a take over approach in the background or relevant upside news.
Seems like just a vote of general confidence.


----------



## adds4

management have done an excellent job of keeping this company alive. Thought it would be dead my now.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Decent breakout, no return to the neckline as yet, volumes very high today.  Takeover rumours, Pratt's buying.

Looking interesting.  In at 34, hopefully it goes nutso!


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Suddenly a single order of 4.5 mill at the top offer and very willing to sell, already moved it one tick lower.

There are big changes underway in the substantial holdings department, that's for sure.


----------



## skc

Gringotts Bank said:


> Suddenly a single order of 4.5 mill at the top offer and very willing to sell, already moved it one tick lower.
> 
> There are big changes underway in the substantial holdings department, that's for sure.




I've taken that out for you


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Don't stop there!


----------



## Tukker

Neptune wins 5 year contract with Apache Energy to supply dive and survey equipment for a 56 meter DP2 hybrid catamaran.  Working capital will come from existing cash supplies.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120828/pdf/4289dmd08pb6j1.pdf


----------



## NL1

*Neptune Marine Services*

G'day to All. I am new to the forum and a low volume holder and trader of shares. I have come to the forum as I cannot find any articles/conversation etc (google/Bing) on Neptune Marine Services shares and they have not been commented on on this site since just after the takeover bid by MTQ. Would appreciate any thoughts comments. In the proverbial nutshell - MTQ are a pretty significant Singapore based group servicing oil, gas, engines, subsea etc They have a successful track record in majority shareholding moves, takeovers and turnarounds. They will bring significant management skills into troubled companies in similar/same industries. I was told, and have not validated that a previous move saw a tenfold increase in shareprice of a troubled company they effectively took over. 
MTQ did not get to 90%*and compulsory acquisition) it wanted in Neptune Marine so I still have my shares. Neptune have sealed some new and important contracts since the takeover bid and I am sure more will come through the MTQ network. Surely the only way is up for the medium to long term. Todays gain looks good but it seems nothing significant since the failed takeover bid at .032 per share from MTQ. appreciate any thoughts. Cheers


----------



## System

Neptune Marine Services Limited (NMS) was renamed Blossomvale Holdings Limited (BLV) following the sale of its key operating subsidiaries to MMA Offshore Limited (MRM).

Discussion of Blossomvale Holdings Limited continues in the BLV thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/blv-blossomvale-holdings.35028/


----------

